# Vostok Mod - the Revival



## DocTone

Wondering that the closed 'vostok mod ' thread is not re-started yet. 
Please allow me to do this. Vostok Mod rules ! Feel free to feed now

Starting by some Mods shown already:


----------



## BevoWatch

_
I've really enjoyed wearing my Bulova this morning, however...

*Bulova Accutron II 96B253* 









I can't help but notice this project watch that I did last year.
Definitely an affordable that punches way above its entry point after all is done. Some may think its a bit blingy 
and I can understand since it certainly not my style but I like how this piece turned out. 
Its unique to me and it gets the job done so I wear it.

*
Modded Vostok Amphibia 420335*


















This very affordable piece isn't so bad looking in my humble opinion...








Hoping everyone is having a terrific Thursday.
b-)​_


----------



## Stereotype

In the interest of keeping what was a fantastic thread going, I have felt compelled to added some content.


----------



## Aidanm

Here's my first mod from a few months back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

Dammit, Doc! You beat me to it!

After the drama and tension of the last week from Mr "I-have-more-money-than-you-and-I-get-what-I-want", who started out asking modding questions that the most inexperienced modder knows the answer to and ended up trying to hijack the thread as the 'Komandirskie of Vostok modding' even though the only watches I saw of his were simple bezel swaps, I was looking forward to a new thread and was hoping to be the one to start it

After all-everyone knows I'm the Lord High Admiral of Vostok modding :-d

I would like to thank Comrade Chascomm for closing the old thread, so we can clear the air of the poisonous vapors that lingered there

Reset Rewind Restart

So for this new thread, I thought I would post the mods that are currently in my collection. These are the ones that are complete and are going to stay the way they are. There are another 20 or so that are being fixed or reworked or just rethought. There were an additional 15-20 that I either sold, gave away or dismantled. Then there are another 80 or so just waiting for me to get around to them

Please excuse any fingerprints, dust, cigarette ash or cat hair

And please excuse the not so wonderful pictures. I really need a new camera; or some better lighting; or some better editing software...

Or maybe it's just my photography skills that suck

Anyways...all of these have had bezel changes, hand mods and case swaps. Purists be damned!!

Scuba Dudes:































































Antimagnetics

















































Soviet dials
























































Transitional and older Russian dials




























Modern Amphibias

















































Unknown dial origin on a Vostok 2415 in a 110 case








and that's it for now. Sorry for jamming your feed!

If anyone has any questions about any of these (parts sources, modding questions, etc), feel free to PM me

Thanks!


----------



## steve_AU

Aidanm said:


> Here's my first mod from a few months back.


This is beautiful, well done !


----------



## Arizone

*Bezels and Inserts:*

Most Common Inserts (Seiko Size)
Outside Diameter - 38.00mm
Insider Diameter - 31.50mm

Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.
boris_gvb | eBay
dr.seikostain | eBay
pers184 | eBay / https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/bezel-handmade-pers184-1176770-11.html
bandukh | eBay
summerspring100 | eBay
arkustime | eBay
https://am-diver.com/
https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=bezel&filter_name=bezel
asap31 | eBay
yobokies's Library | Photobucket / [email protected]
Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

*Hands:*

Vostok Hands
Hour - 1.40mm
Minute - 0.90mm
Second - 0.17mm

https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=hand
https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=arrow
favinov | eBay
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/custom-dials-hands-3267474.html

Next Best Replacements
Hour - (Requires Adjustment) Seiko 1.50mm / ETA 1.51mm
Minute - Seiko 0.89mm / ETA 0.91mm
Second - Miyota 0.17mm

yobokies's Library | Photobucket / [email protected]
Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
Hands, Watches
Replacement Watch Hands | Quartz Watch Hands | Esslinger.com
*
Dials:*

Diameter - 28.50mm

https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=dial
favinov | eBay
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/custom-dials-hands-3267474.html
asap31 | eBay

*Date Wheels:*

https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=date wheel
asap31 | eBay
*
Cases:
*
https://meranom.com/en/search/?sort=p.price&order=DESC&search=case
asap31 | eBay

*Casebacks:*

https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=caseback&filter_name=caseback
dr.seikostain | eBay
asap31 | eBay
sonnenflasche | eBay
https://www.poljot24.de/glasboden/glasboden-vostok-automatik.html
*
Crowns:*

https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=crown&filter_name=crown
*
Movement Holders:*

https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=movement ring
dr.seikostain | eBay
*
Crystals:*

https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=glass&filter_name=glass
https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=lens&filter_name=lens
(Coming Eventually) https://crystaltimes.net/

*Crystal Retention Rings:
*
https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=glass&filter_name=glass
https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=lens&filter_name=lens

*Specialized Straps and Bracelets:
*
https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=strap&filter_name=strap
https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=band&filter_name=band
https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=bracelet&filter_name=bracelet
dr.seikostain | eBay
bandukh | eBay
koche-vikto | eBay


----------



## Aidanm

steve_AU said:


> This is beautiful, well done !


Thank you very much for your kind words. I'm a big fan of the 420 case. I think it suits my wrist size nicely.


----------



## mariomart

ThePossumKing said:


> After all-everyone knows I'm the Lord High Admiral of Vostok modding :-d


Lol :-d

Great herd of modded Vostoks there Lord Possum King. There was some stirring in my loins for some of them.

Normality Restored |>


----------



## Lokifish

ThePossumKing said:


> After all-everyone knows I'm the Lord High Admiral of Vostok modding :-d


Oh yeah, what about a Vostok smartwatch? :-d



ThePossumKing said:


> View attachment 11357210
> 
> View attachment 11357466


So that's where all my spare hands went. Did my cat sneak them out of my workshop for you?


----------



## JonS1967

I guess I didn't pick up on the issues with the previous thread. Sorry, comrades.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarquin

I guess I missed some furore on the original thread yesterday......

Ah what a shame.

It is a shame though, that was a great thread......up until a couple of weeks ago.

Oh well...

The Komandirskie is dead........long live the Lord High Admiral!

Anyway, I hope you all won't mind if this "narcissist" "fuels his ego" ........


----------



## jupiter6

I'm new to nodding, and was utterly bemused when reading the previous thread. A train wreck was waiting to happen.
All that aside, this is very inspiring. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

I like to mix it up from time to time with my Scuba Dude:









































The K35 dual time mod stays the way it is:


----------



## cuthbert

I repost here my two 090s:


----------



## ThePossumKing

Lokifish said:


> Oh yeah, what about a Vostok smartwatch? :-d
> 
> So that's where all my spare hands went. Did my cat sneak them out of my workshop for you?


No smartwatches for me, my friend. I don't need yet another device for the NSA to track me with 

And just to be clear-you not keeping your cat loyal is not my problem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauta

ThePossumKing said:


> And just to be clear-you not keeping your cat loyal is not my problem


A loyal cat? Never heard of that before


----------



## sideways2

ThePossumKing said:


> After all-everyone knows I'm the Lord High Admiral of Vostok modding :-d


So...do you commission work??


----------



## Cafe Latte

When things have calmed down I would like to see the threads merged so all the wonderful mods on the old thread dont slip away. Loved the old thread and all the amazing pics. Kepp posting guys
Chris


----------



## ThePossumKing

sideways2 said:


> So...do you commission work??


Do I do work on commission? Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

The old thread is still very much accessible for browsing/reference: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mods-1133714.html


----------



## jetcash

Do you think brassing out the bezel would bring out the bronze in the dial? Or make it less noticeable? 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## sideways2

Question...does anyone know this case and what bezel would work?? Thanks!!


----------



## ThePossumKing

sideways2 said:


> Question...does anyone know this case and what bezel would work?? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 11365162
> 
> 
> View attachment 11365178


It's a vintage 470 case. If you want a aftermarket bezel for it, these fit fine

https://www.ebay.com/itm/222291576448

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideways2

Thank you!!

So...with that one would apply insert of choice correct??

Also...would one that works for the 670 work on this one as well??

Noob here sorry


----------



## DerangedGoose

I am looking for a steel crown for my vintage 470, and Dimitri from Meranom feels that the 420 crown is most likely to fit, but he isnt totally sure. Does anyone have any input?


----------



## ThePossumKing

DerangedGoose said:


> I am looking for a steel crown for my vintage 470, and Dimitri from Meranom feels that the 420 crown is most likely to fit, but he isnt totally sure. Does anyone have any input?


I have used a 420 crown on 119, 470 and 960 cases

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

sideways2 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> So...with that one would apply insert of choice correct??
> 
> Also...would one that works for the 670 work on this one as well??
> 
> Noob here sorry


Nothing to be sorry about

That is correct about the insert

A stock 670 insert should work on a 470, but I have yet to try it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideways2

Oh..........I actually meant the 670 bezel...Meranom has some stock greenies 

And bezels is about the most I could do...my old eyes aren't up to snuff to do hands lol!!


----------



## DerangedGoose

ThePossumKing said:


> I have used a 420 crown on 119, 470 and 960 cases


Thank you! Is it same to assume the 420 crown will work on 22XX movements as well?

Also, I ordered Favinov hands for a 2209 I am modding before realizing that the two movements use different sized hands. The seconds hand is predicted not to fit at all, and the 24xx minute hand can be "loose"--what should I do to tighten the fit? I imagine the tolerances are very small? Can I modify the seconds hand to fit as well?


----------



## DocTone

DerangedGoose said:


> Thank you! Is it same to assume the 420 crown will work on 22XX movements as well?
> 
> Also, I ordered Favinov hands for a 2209 I am modding before realizing that the two movements use different sized hands. The seconds hand is predicted not to fit at all, and the 24xx minute hand can be "loose"--what should I do to tighten the fit? I imagine the tolerances are very small? Can I modify the seconds hand to fit as well?


Maybe you can ask Igor to manufacture some 2209 hands..
Would be fruitful to know the required dimensions ...
..how to tighten ? Difficult ..... Second Hand ....wow this tiny hole ..I guess you need a specialist and a microscope to to this

Even to adjust the hour Hand ...its difficult enough ..

The shapes of crown stem 22xx and 24xx are different not internchangeable


----------



## DerangedGoose

DocTone said:


> Maybe you can ask Igor to manufacture some 2209 hands..
> Would be fruitful to know the required dimensions ...
> ..how to tighten ? Difficult ..... Second Hand ....wow this tiny hole ..I guess you need a specialist and a microscope to to this
> 
> Even to adjust the hour Hand ...its difficult enough ..
> 
> The shapes of crown stem 22xx and 24xx are different not internchangeable


Ah, thats unfortunate. Looks like the meranom crown will not work. I thought all 470 models were equipped with 22xx movements?


----------



## ThePossumKing

DerangedGoose said:


> Ah, thats unfortunate. Looks like the meranom crown will not work. I thought all 470 models were equipped with 22xx movements?


No, most of the 470 models had 24xx movements in them. I do have one 470 that has a 22xx in it, but I don't know if it is original

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

DerangedGoose said:


> Thank you! Is it same to assume the 420 crown will work on 22XX movements as well?
> 
> Also, I ordered Favinov hands for a 2209 I am modding before realizing that the two movements use different sized hands. The seconds hand is predicted not to fit at all, and the 24xx minute hand can be "loose"--what should I do to tighten the fit? I imagine the tolerances are very small? Can I modify the seconds hand to fit as well?


You can pinch the flange (if there is one) on the back of the minute hand with a pair of tweezers to make it a little smaller. 
You are out of luck with the second hand- a 24xx is .17 mm and the 22xx is (I think) .21 or .22 mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudakovski

BevoWatch said:


> _
> I've really enjoyed wearing my Bulova this morning, however...
> 
> *Bulova Accutron II 96B253*
> 
> I can't help but notice this project watch that I did last year.
> Definitely an affordable that punches way above its entry point after all is done. Some may think its a bit blingy
> and I can understand since it certainly not my style but I like how this piece turned out.
> Its unique to me and it gets the job done so I wear it.
> 
> *
> Modded Vostok Amphibia 420335*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This very affordable piece isn't so bad looking in my humble opinion...
> 
> Hoping everyone is having a terrific Thursday.
> b-)​_


Where did you get that stainless steel and black dual tone bracelet? it looks fantastic.


----------



## mroatman

Rudakovski said:


> Where did you get that stainless steel and black dual tone bracelet? it looks fantastic.


Pretty sure that's just the light. Looks like the standard Meranom bracelet to me.


----------



## Bauta

mroatman said:


> Pretty sure that's just the light. Looks like the standard Meranom bracelet to me.


Yes, it must be the one with polished center links.


----------



## GadgetKing

I've flipped a couple, so this is all that's in my box right now while, like most of you I suspect, wait for parts from Russia and Poland for a few projects.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidUK

mroatman said:


> Pretty sure that's just the light. Looks like the standard Meranom bracelet to me.


 Surely not? It looks miles better than standard bracelet and it can't be the Neptune bracelet.


----------



## mroatman

DavidUK said:


> Surely not? It looks miles better than standard bracelet and it can't be the Neptune bracelet.


Sorry, my mistake. Not "standard", but easily accessible: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...r-vostok-amphibia-18mm-only-for-420-case.html


----------



## Rudakovski

That explains why i couldn't find any bracelets like it. that was an incredible well shot photo.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Finished this one tonight

Not sure if this is a rare dial, but I've only seen a couple of this style of antimagnetic dial before. This one appears to be either brown or faded black and I have a few green dials in this style as well.


----------



## Stereotype

Bit of a mixture here of full mods and part mods......All have metal movement rings and exhibition case backs. Some have dial and hand modifications. some are stock dial and hand set up.


----------



## DocTone

Stereotype said:


> ..,....


Nice Mods ! 
Yeah , these open casebacks looking always very nice ....
From my view unfortunately not wearable ....especially by using my favorite Nato straps 
The watch ' stays' on the arm .......


----------



## DocTone

Deleted double Post,sorry


----------



## BevoWatch

_
Super Saturday everyone! I'm kicking off my day with my very own affordable...

*Modded Vostok Amphibia *













































Did the mod meself just so you know...








LOL! Have a great Saturday everyone!
b-)​_


----------



## Stereotype

DocTone said:


> The watch ' stays' on the arm .......


 I wear Nato's on most but always purhcase the WatchGecko versions, as they are longer in length. Agreed, they all sit very high on the wrist but I quite like that personally. I know it's not for everyone. I'm in the process of doing a 120 mod but waiting for some parts Meranom (which appear to have gone missing!).


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Stereotype said:


> I wear Nato's on most but always purhcase the WatchGecko versions, as they are longer in length. Agreed, they all sit very high on the wrist but I quite like that personally. I know it's not for everyone. I'm in the process of doing a 120 mod but waiting for some parts Meranom (which appear to have gone missing!).


I couldn't get used to my Vostok on the Maranom NATO. It sat way too high. I just put it on a two piece "NATO" strap and it's perfect.

Perfect Maranom NATO, new bracelet, and new bezel are all headed to the classifieds.


----------



## DocTone

Stereotype said:


> but always purhcase the WatchGecko versions....


..agree |>. (..like the seat belt version )

----------------------------------_-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

By the way 
Last Pic of this one ...decided the wracking and total conversion ...(US MiL by WG)


----------



## little_w

Probably not my most favourite mod (nothing wrong with it but have hotter favourites), but definitely very versatile, summery and comfortable. Blue Scuba Dude (710059), Meranom pepsi bezel and eBay navy blue Nato.


----------



## little_w

BevoWatch said:


> _
> Super Saturday everyone! I'm kicking off my day with my very own affordable...
> 
> *Modded Vostok Amphibia *​_


This looks great. Can I ask what bracelet it is? It looks made for 420 case and with solid links! I think I need it


----------



## BevoWatch

Rudakovski said:


> That explains why i couldn't find any bracelets like it. that was an incredible well shot photo.


Thanks.


----------



## JonS1967

little_w said:


> Probably not my most favourite mod (nothing wrong with it but have hotter favourites), but definitely very versatile, summery and comfortable. Blue Scuba Dude (710059), Meranom pepsi bezel and eBay navy blue Nato.
> 
> View attachment 11378818


Very nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

Are there any options for matte finish bezels other than pers? He rarely if ever seems to have them available. I am staying away from matte finish cases because I cant find a bezel to match (everything I see is either brushed or polished) but sometimes I see a good deal on a matte finish model.


----------



## DocTone

DerangedGoose said:


> Are there any options for matte finish bezels other than pers? I am staying away from matte finish cases because I cant find a bezel to match (everything I see is either brushed or polished) but sometimes I see a good deal on a matte finish model.


This is a good question .There is really no option out there.
..Matte means beadblasted, even the pieces by pers are not beadblasted mostly, I think. 
In this case you see it very clearly . Mostly you see as well prints by treatment 








Then you have the next issue : matte is not matte . The stock 090 case is very rough blasted ..a potential bezel could be finer .
To have a complete picture of the whole watch you have to beadblast all parts by the same supplier . IMHO
Please consider the disadvantage of matte cases : e.g scratches are more visible than on other surfaces

In this case the appearance is more closed, but very rough 








An example of an excellent treated case by beadblasting is giving the user wotsch in this thread ...( 100 case with Sandwich Dial in the middle of the site
Amphibia Mod - Page 3 - Russian & Chinese Watches - The Watch Forum
I guess the different to the 090 case is clear then b-)


----------



## DerangedGoose

I see. Looks like colored options like PVD are the only option, otherwise the mismatched finish looks accidental.

Doc, where did you get the black sword hands? The paddles look like they are from Igor, am I correct?


----------



## DerangedGoose

Lol! I love the internet.

Anyway, I found a matte finish bezel, from arkustime. Thoughts? I messaged them to ask if they have any pics installed on a matte finish case:

NEW! BEZEL TO VOSTOK Vostok Amphibian watches without insert / "circle-2" | eBay


----------



## DocTone

DerangedGoose said:


> I see. Looks like colored options like PVD are the only option, otherwise the mismatched finish looks accidental.
> 
> Doc, where did you get the black sword hands? The paddles look like they are from Igor, am I correct?


Correct , paddles by Igor 
The sword one by an original SE Mod .....( unfortunately ..lumen is not so good.....Vostok Standard )


----------



## DocTone

DerangedGoose said:


> FFS! Mods when you clean this up can you refrain from locking the thread and just delete the offenders? It would be nice to have *one* thread for this stuff. Doc, any thoughts on the matte bezel from Arkustime I posted? Also, perhaps you can link to the old thread in your first post as a reference tool for people who are researching mods?


Seems fine , if you like clean bezels ....
Good idea ..I will set the link.


----------



## DerangedGoose

This seller seems to have new / NOS examples of the acrylic skinny bezels that meranom has re-issued with aluminum inserts. Are these modern reproductions? Or did he have a stash of unused examples?

Rant, bezel for wristwatches Vostok Amphibian Komandirskije new | eBay


----------



## Arizone

DerangedGoose said:


> This seller seems to have new / NOS examples of the acrylic skinny bezels that meranom has re-issued with aluminum inserts. Are these modern reproductions? Or did he have a stash of unused examples?
> 
> Rant, bezel for wristwatches Vostok Amphibian Komandirskije new | eBay


These are now well-known fakes. The most obvious sign is the upside-down "30". There are a few other differences when doing close comparisons.


----------



## ThePossumKing

DerangedGoose said:


> This seller seems to have new / NOS examples of the acrylic skinny bezels that meranom has re-issued with aluminum inserts. Are these modern reproductions? Or did he have a stash of unused examples?
> 
> Rant, bezel for wristwatches Vostok Amphibian Komandirskije new | eBay
> View attachment 11380650
> 
> View attachment 11380658


Those are the horrible fakes that have the '30' upside down...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

Wow you are right, and I do remember the discussion about them from a while back. I feel like a total noob! Thats too bad, someone went through all the trouble and didnt even get it right! Hopefully another batch can be made.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Hey folks, as a reminder do no engage with trolls, report them instead so we can take care of them. It makes our jobs harder if you engage and quote their foolishness.

Thanks


----------



## Arizone

DerangedGoose said:


> Wow you are right, and I do remember the discussion about them from a while back. I feel like a total noob! Thats too bad, someone went through all the trouble and didnt even get it right! Hopefully another batch can be made.


It's a tricky subject, you wouldn't want them passing off fakes as originals either, although having new parts when older ones are harder to come by has its benefits. Meranom has plenty of new-style ones in stock if you don't care for exact originality, and they're also steel not brass.


----------



## croarcher

A simple one (for jetcash to compare)


----------



## Tarquin

DerangedGoose said:


> Are there any options for matte finish bezels other than pers? He rarely if ever seems to have them available. I am staying away from matte finish cases because I cant find a bezel to match (everything I see is either brushed or polished) but sometimes I see a good deal on a matte finish model.


The 'cold steel' edition 'Atlas one' bezels with their knurled edge from Dr Seikostain look great on the matte case, and you can choose any insert to go in. I particularly like this gunmetal grey one........but I think it's out of stock a the moment.


----------



## DerangedGoose

Arizone said:


> It's a tricky subject, you wouldn't want them passing off fakes as originals either, although having new parts when older ones are harder to come by has its benefits. Meranom has plenty of new-style ones in stock if you don't care for exact originality, and they're also steel not brass.


I can understand the sentiment, but sometimes I feel like people are more concerned about the value of their vintage dropping more than anything (not that I am accusing you or anyone of this).

Given the choice between a reproduction that does not look right but is identifiable as a repro, and one that is perfectly on the dot but runs the risk of being mistaken as a vintage, I think that the second option is preferable. Perhaps a scrupulous manufacturer would include some kind of mark or stamp in a non-visible location, but I doubt it. I think the reality is that anyone who would go through the trouble of manufacturing a perfect replica would recognize that there is more money to be made in at least attempting to pass it off as original, or making it so that their distributors / customers would try to pass it off as original.

I dont think that is such a big deal. There are probably many ways to accurately assess the condition / originality of a watch, and when parts do not all match each other in condition, the watch is suspect (or a franken at best). And if, hypothetically speaking, there was a reproduction that was so good that you couldnt tell it was such, even after examining the movement, what does it matter? It is as good as vintage (and for the record, this is an almost totally unfounded fear as no one will be going through such trouble for what are relatively low value watches).



Tarquin said:


> The 'cold steel' edition 'Atlas one' bezels with their knurled edge from Dr Seikostain look great on the matte case, and you can choose any insert to go in. I particularly like this gunmetal grey one........but I think it's out of stock a the moment.


That looks good! He has one left. 40 for a bezel + a separate insert is almost the cost of the watch I am modding; I think I will give the sterile arkustime bezel a try and report back. Hopefully it will be another good option for modders


----------



## OrangeOrange

Is it easy to remove the wire from the original bezel and put it into a new bezel? Like an arkustime bezel? I'm thinking of doing a bezel mod.


----------



## DocTone

OrangeOrange said:


> Is it easy to remove the wire from the original bezel and put it into a new bezel? Like an arkustime bezel? I'm thinking of doing a bezel mod.


Basically yes. Here you find a nice Tutorial : Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.
Handle it with patience ...that's it.


----------



## VWatchie

So, I tried the advice I got on the old "Vostok Mods." thread on how to improve the scratched (stainless steel) case on my vintage Amphibia, and thought I'd report back.

In essence, the instruction looked like this (or read here):

_"(---)_
_First use steel wool and polish the case all over (in the direction of the grains)._
_Then move onto Scotchbrite (also in the direction if the grains)._
_Finally you have 2 choices to finish it off, either a Cape Cod cloth (Amazon), or Autosol (Amazon)._
_(---)_
_You will notice a massive improvement from the steel wool alone, and may even want to stop at that stage._
_(---)"_

I made myself some simple tools attaching the steel wool and Scotchbrite to the end of the handle of tea spoons using cable tie.

To be honest, I couldn't see any difference from the steel wool and Scotchbrite treatment _at all_. I kept going with pretty high pressure and speed on a small area for about 15 minutes with the steel wool first and then for about 15 minutes with the Scotchbrite. It was pretty laborious...

I should mention that before I did this I had cleaned the case using first detergent and a toothbrush, and then toothpaste and a toothbrush. It could be that the polishing effect of the toothpaste had already done what could be done using steel wool!?

The Autosol on the other hand made a nice difference making the stainless a lot shinier, but as far as I could see it didn't remove (or add) any scratches.

So, I guess I won't be using steel wool and Scotchbrite again.


----------



## little_w

BevoWatch said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​_


_​_
No reply to my question, will just try it one more time  Does anyone know where this 420 bracelet is from? Surely this is not the Meranom one?! It says on Meranom site that his stainless steel band for 420 case has got folded links.

On a "technical" note - I really struggle to fit the clean bezel (Meranom's 01K2) on my Amphibia. Is there a trick I am missing? I have tried about 6 months ago and have failed miserably. I gave it couple of months wait, tried again... sweated over it but failed miserably again. I am unable to "push" it to the case so it clicks to place. There just isn't anything to push, really. I always end up with about 3/4 of the bezel in place, if that makes sense. Is there a tool I need or HOW DO YOU DO IT?


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

little_w said:


> [/CENTER]
> [/I]
> No reply to my question, will just try it one more time  Does anyone know where this 420 bracelet is from? Surely this is not the Meranom one?! It says on Meranom site that his stainless steel band for 420 case has got folded links.


That is the Meranom bracelet, as is mine pictured below. As stated on his site it is only the end link that is folded, to enable a close fit to the case between the lugs.


----------



## DocTone

little_w said:


> .
> 
> On a "technical" note - I really struggle to fit the clean bezel (Meranom's 01K2) on my Amphibia. Is there a trick I am missing? I have tried about 6 months ago and have failed miserably. I gave it couple of months wait, tried again... sweated over it but failed miserably again. I am unable to "push" it to the case so it clicks to place. There just isn't anything to push, really. I always end up with about 3/4 of the bezel in place, if that makes sense. Is there a tool I need or HOW DO YOU DO IT?


I setted a link above. Take time ! Be ensure that the wire is postioned with high accuracy. Press and twist! the bezel 
And yes needs a lot patience sometimes even if the bezel is very tight.


----------



## DocTone

24 Hours said:


> So, I tried the advice I got on the old "Vostok Mods." thread on how to improve the scratched (stainless steel) case on my vintage Amphibia, and thought I'd report
> .


Thanks a lot sharing experience.

Allow me an additional remark.
I started with this turtorial my carrer of watch refurbishing: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f365/bringing-back-bling-restoring-stainless-steel-watch-case-301152.html


----------



## VWatchie

DocTone said:


> Thanks a lot sharing experience.
> 
> Allow me an additional remark.
> I started with this turtorial my carrer of watch refurbishing:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f365/bringing-back-bling-restoring-stainless-steel-watch-case-301152.html


Great "How-to"! Thanks! You know I often ponder whether I should try to restore a watch or simply just leave the patina in. For some reason I appreciate the patina more when I see it other peoples watches. However, I don't care much for dirty watches, new or old. I feel a watch should always be (reasonably) clean. As long as a watch is clean and working I can appreciate it a lot, but for some reason I always want the bling in my own watches. I guess it's a maturity issue. ;-)

So what about you other guys on this thread; Restore or just clean and if need be service? What do you prefer and why? Thanks!


----------



## mariomart

24 Hours said:


> Great "How-to"! Thanks! You know I often ponder whether I should try to restore a watch or simply just leave the patina in. For some reason I appreciate the patina more when I see it other peoples watches. However, I don't care much for dirty watches, new or old. I feel a watch should always be (reasonably) clean. As long as a watch is clean and working I can appreciate it a lot, but for some reason I always want the bling in my own watches. I guess it's a maturity issue. ;-)
> 
> So what about you other guys on this thread; Restore or just clean and if need be service? What do you prefer and why? Thanks!


I like a nice clean dial, or as best as can be depending on scarcity of the model. A good example of this is the one and only Pobeda I've ever own which I recently acquired. I've decided to let it go untouched because I think it's perfect the way it is.

I have cleaned up a few dials which did improve on their appearance but it's something I dread doing for fear of making things worse, so now I just buy watches which don't need dial work done.


----------



## sideways2

croarcher said:


> A simple one (for jetcash to compare)


K...did that bezel come that way or was it crafted??


----------



## Arizone

DerangedGoose said:


> I can understand the sentiment, but sometimes I feel like people are more concerned about the value of their vintage dropping more than anything (not that I am accusing you or anyone of this).
> 
> Given the choice between a reproduction that does not look right but is identifiable as a repro, and one that is perfectly on the dot but runs the risk of being mistaken as a vintage, I think that the second option is preferable. Perhaps a scrupulous manufacturer would include some kind of mark or stamp in a non-visible location, but I doubt it. I think the reality is that anyone who would go through the trouble of manufacturing a perfect replica would recognize that there is more money to be made in at least attempting to pass it off as original, or making it so that their distributors / customers would try to pass it off as original.
> 
> I dont think that is such a big deal. There are probably many ways to accurately assess the condition / originality of a watch, and when parts do not all match each other in condition, the watch is suspect (or a franken at best). And if, hypothetically speaking, there was a reproduction that was so good that you couldnt tell it was such, even after examining the movement, what does it matter? It is as good as vintage (and for the record, this is an almost totally unfounded fear as no one will be going through such trouble for what are relatively low value watches).


I would think most people on this forum are here for some degree of novelty. Even if a replica is literally 100% identical and priced the same, an original still has more inherent novel value because we humans are irrational like that. Creating fakes is fine if you're compensating on price, availability, or something else. These bezels look slightly wrong, aren't very cheap, and make it more difficult to sift through listings to avoid them.


----------



## sonics

Tarquin said:


> The 'cold steel' edition 'Atlas one' bezels with their knurled edge from Dr Seikostain look great on the matte case, and you can choose any insert to go in. I particularly like this gunmetal grey one........but I think it's out of stock a the moment.
> 
> View attachment 11383490


That dial looks great!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

little_w said:


> [/CENTER]
> [/I]
> No reply to my question, will just try it one more time  Does anyone know where this 420 bracelet is from? Surely this is not the Meranom one?! It says on Meranom site that his stainless steel band for 420 case has got folded links.
> 
> On a "technical" note - I really struggle to fit the clean bezel (Meranom's 01K2) on my Amphibia. Is there a trick I am missing? I have tried about 6 months ago and have failed miserably. I gave it couple of months wait, tried again... sweated over it but failed miserably again. I am unable to "push" it to the case so it clicks to place. There just isn't anything to push, really. I always end up with about 3/4 of the bezel in place, if that makes sense. Is there a tool I need or HOW DO YOU DO IT?


It's a Meranom.


----------



## jetcash

DerangedGoose said:


> Are there any options for matte finish bezels other than pers? He rarely if ever seems to have them available. I am staying away from matte finish cases because I cant find a bezel to match (everything I see is either brushed or polished) but sometimes I see a good deal on a matte finish model.


There's always matte automotive spray. I used it on this bezel / insert. Had it in the cabinet after this :


















Excuse the obligatory cat hair.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

croarcher said:


> A simple one (for jetcash to compare)


You stole my watch! Band and everything. That's HI-larious.

I did a Scotch Brite brush to lightly expose some brass. It might oxidize weird, but looks good right now. I don't know if I'll go all-out. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## sideways2

Well...apparently I won this while I was out this afternoon LOL!!!

Now what?? Anyone have any suggestions for a bezel?? Sure could use some insight on my first amphibian


----------



## Spench

Wow! That looks like NOS, I'd leave it alone, looks great.


----------



## sideways2

Thanks!! 

I'm not overly keen on the bezel...nor the nato strap...I feel the need to make changes to those two!!

What I really need to do is mark items by a watch list rather than just putting in a bid and forgetting about them LOL!!! Not the first time but I really wasn't prepared for this one


----------



## DerangedGoose

jetcash said:


> There's always matte automotive spray. I used it on this bezel / insert. Had it in the cabinet after this


Is it basically a matte clear coat? How long does it last? You just sprayed it on and let it dry? How many coats? Thanks for the suggestion!

Also, is anyone else having trouble viewing page 8 of this thread? Every time I click on it it takes me to page 7, even when I manually edit the url to page 8.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

sideways2 said:


> I'm not overly keen on the bezel...nor the nato strap...I feel the need to make changes to those two!!


How about a green bezel from Meranom, and a steel bracelet (example pictured from TRUMiRR on AliE).


----------



## mroatman

sideways2 said:


> Well...apparently I won this while I was out this afternoon LOL!!!
> Now what?? Anyone have any suggestions for a bezel?? Sure could use some insight on my first amphibian


Of course I won't stop you, but I will say it is very rare to find such a clean example of an original antimagnetic Amphibia.


----------



## DavidUK

mroatman said:


> Of course I won't stop you, but I will say it is very rare to find such a clean example of an original antimagnetic Amphibia.


 I tend to agree. I have fitted new bezels to some of my modern Amphibias, but leave the ones from the Soviet period as they are.


----------



## VWatchie

I'd leave it as is! It's gorgeous!


----------



## sonics

Leave it as it is 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sideways2

Fine LOL!!!

But the nato has to go!!


----------



## Rimmed762

Part of mine. Lumed and adjusted by Favinov.


----------



## sideways2

I like the Komandirskie with the 24 hour wheel...is there not an Amphibian that has the same??


----------



## ThePossumKing

sideways2 said:


> Fine LOL!!!
> 
> But the nato has to go!!


Mod it!! Change the bezel! Change the hands!! Swap it to a new case!!

Nothing that is done can't be undone...full steam ahead and keelhaul the purists!!


----------



## OrangeOrange

Rimmed762 said:


> Part of mine. Lumed and adjusted by Favinov.


Did you buy the dials lumed from Favinov or did you send it to Favinov to lume it for you?


----------



## JonS1967

mroatman said:


> Of course I won't stop you, but I will say it is very rare to find such a clean example of an original antimagnetic Amphibia.


I agree too. I would find a unoriginal watch if I was inclined to modify a Soviet model. There aren't that many unmolested originals out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

Rimmed, where did you get the leather nato with the branded Komandirskie logo?

Those are very good lume jobs, way better than some of the splotchy stuff we've seen around here. How long does it last?


----------



## Neros

Any k35 bezel mod? I would love to see some, I am thinking about getting a 24h....


----------



## DavidUK

Neros said:


> Any k35 bezel mod? I would love to see some, I am thinking about getting a 24h....


----------



## mariomart

Neros said:


> Any k35 bezel mod? I would love to see some, I am thinking about getting a 24h....


----------



## ThePossumKing

Neros said:


> Any k35 bezel mod? I would love to see some, I am thinking about getting a 24h....


Here's a bezel, case and hand mod









And a complete custom using a vintage dial on a K35 movement 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Neros said:


> Any k35 bezel mod? I would love to see some, I am thinking about getting a 24h....


My dual time K35 mod:


----------



## Rimmed762

I try to answer all the questions in one message.

I have a tendency to send the whole watches to Favinov. Usually he has some very good ideas like the hand selection. Also all Komandirskies (350) were equipped with Amphibia crystals (or actually tension ring). This was made to improve the waterproofing. And at the same time the bezel was relumed and coated with some sort of nano-ceramic coating to enhance durability.

Strap of the white Komandirskie comes from eBay / koche-vikto and he still have those.


----------



## Rimmed762

I haven't found any faults within the lume and it seems long lasting. I can read these watches in low light conditions.


----------



## jetcash

DerangedGoose said:


> Is it basically a matte clear coat? How long does it last? You just sprayed it on and let it dry? How many coats? Thanks for the suggestion!.


Yep, it's a top coat. The watch was only last week, but the Honda emblems were 2 years ago, then abused by the rain dust, wind, 55mph bugs, me, you name it. Both are aluminum, I think. It's made for rims, so we'll see how hardy it is in the long run. I have high hopes.

I taped up the crystal and case an sprayed it in the back yard. The can isn't really made for such tiny work. I went from all angles for even coverage. I waited maybe 7min out of the recommend 10, then did it again. I'm impatient.

I got a little over spray and took it off with acetone, then re-brushed the lugs so they'd all match again. That one has a SS case.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

Neros said:


> Any k35 bezel mod? I would love to see some, I am thinking about getting a 24h....


Not mine but one of my favorite examples.



C-Gee said:


> Busy morning!
> 
> Finally got my K35 the way I wanted it after waiting 45 days for parts to arrive
> 
> Change date wheel from black to white and slapped on the Komandirskie black hands. With all the numbers and the condensed info on the dial I felt a smaller hour hand was more suited.
> 
> View attachment 3425418
> 
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## munichjoe

Just a couple of mine.... 
3x 710s and 1x100, all with bezels, IIRC all Boris bezels, inserts, can't remember, the seiko hands from speedtimerkollektion, straps can't remember either.


































Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

Do seiko hands need to be reamed or crimped down?


----------



## munichjoe

Hour hand needs to be brought down to 140 from 150, minute hand should be OK at 90.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## herdingwetcats

Dear Comrade Deranged Goose--I recently received six parts only movements from Amil, all 2209. Do you still need hands? I have minute, second & hour hands; they are all the same looking, kinds gold-tone & solid (no lume in the middle of the hands, the second hand might do you if you are thinking Amphibia....). Anyway, please shoot me a pm if I can be of any help.
To all puzzled cat-people: I am the Ultimate Lord of Damp Felines, and am here to inform you that they are best controlled by bribery with kitty treats. The mind of the cat is a dark, empty, and mysterious space.
To everyone: as the Ultimate Lord of Damp Felines, I am grateful for everyone's wisdom, and heartily approve of this modded forum. . Addition: not all the hands are the same; there are choices!  Please pm me if I can help.


----------



## herdingwetcats

Dear sideways2 and Comrades, 're 24 hour Amphibias: there are two 24 hour Amphibias, the SE 670454S and the SE 420 454S. I have been looking for one for many months now, but they remain stubbornly out of stock. On the same subject, has anyone put a 24-hour K-35 movement into an Amphibia case? If so, any advice/wisdom, especially how to deal with stem/crown tube and crown tube gasket & washer, much appreciated. I can't figure out why the only way to get a 24-hour Amphibia is to make one yourself, but this seems to be the case; when I got my first Amphibia, I had no idea that a bit of watchmaking came along with it, but there it is! Spasibo.


----------



## ThePossumKing

herdingwetcats said:


> has anyone put a 24-hour K-35 movement into an Amphibia case? If so, any advice/wisdom, especially how to deal with stem/crown tube and crown tube gasket & washer, much appreciated. I can't figure out why the only way to get a 24-hour Amphibia is to make one yourself, but this seems to be the case; when I got my first Amphibia, I had no idea that a bit of watchmaking came along with it, but there it is! Spasibo.


The K-35 already comes in an Amphibia case from the factory, albeit a 100 case that is minus a crystal tension ring. So swapping it is a matter of using the crown/stem from whichever case you choose. See my post on the previous page for 2 of them


----------



## sideways2

Actually sir...this is the 24 hour I was referring to...it's the 24 hour wheel setup as previously posted:


----------



## idvsego

420 with a 12 hour bezel I "built" for my daughter. Just a bezel swap so not much to it but I like the result.


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## Racerke

Did some modding yesterday. 
Brushing the case and swap the dial/date wheel.

Thx color of the dial matches much more with the blue of the bezel...










The result


----------



## DerangedGoose

Experimenting with bezels on this 2209. Which do you guys like better? I have black pointer hands incoming from favinov:


----------



## herdingwetcats

? A yellow bezel, to highlight the emoticons on the hours (have always loved that dial, BTW)?


----------



## mariomart

herdingwetcats said:


> ? A yellow bezel, to highlight the emoticons on the hours (have always loved that dial, BTW)?


That's the Mexican Wave dial :-! I love it as well


----------



## ThePossumKing

That stock bezel always looks awesome on everything.
Thats a 2409 though, not a 2209.


----------



## croatianus

The stairs to the depths of craze for modding Восмок Амфибия (from left to right): 1., Patrimony from a drawer - the beginning; 2., The first standard bought myself - the corruption; 3., The first Meranom SE, and swapping the bezel - tasting the sin; 4., Light modding first time for an Amphibia of my dreams - the gate to madness...

So, my first modding (tuning):

From Favinov:
- Dirskie second hand
From Meranom:
- blued hands
- steel bezel
- and an invisible thing - just for mental hygiene: metal movement retainer.

And I think it maybe still need a gilt chrystal tension ring for the perfection... And a machined crown... And...


----------



## DerangedGoose

ThePossumKing said:


> That stock bezel always looks awesome on everything.
> Thats a 2409 though, not a 2209.


Another mixup on my part! Looks like I will have to order different hands. But this opens up another inquiry I thought was closed--will a meranom crown fit a handwind 24xx movement? In this case, a 420 crown I believe was the one he said to use.


----------



## ThePossumKing

DerangedGoose said:


> Another mixup on my part! Looks like I will have to order different hands. But this opens up another inquiry I thought was closed--will a meranom crown fit a handwind 24xx movement? In this case, a 420 crown I believe was the one he said to use.


In that 350/470 case, yes, a 420 crown will work fine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astute-C

I posted this one in the old thread but i'm rather pleased with it so here it is again.


----------



## DerangedGoose

Looks good! I wish there were options for machined polished crowns.


----------



## sonics

You can polish it by yourself or not? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aidanm

My Favinov special arrived this morning 
The inspiration for this came from watching the movie "Interstellar" as I really like the styling of the Hamilton "Murph" watch.









I'd purchased hands and a dial from Favinov previously and decided to commission him for a build.

The hour and minute hands are from IgorIV but I had Favinov lume them as well.

Essentially it's a 420 base model with a Favinov serviced 2409 manual wind and Soviet era caseback. The dial and hands have been re-lumed and it has a machined SS crown. The secondhand is a Komandirskie hand.

Honestly, I'm delighted with the final result. It's everything I wanted. The lume is excellent and the movement is buttery smooth to handwind.

I haven't yet decided on a strap/bracelet. I think the Meranom SS bracelet with polished centre links is a bit bling for my tastes so I'll run with the mesh in the meantime. I may install the older Meranom SS bracelet with all brushed links over the weekend.

In closing, I'd like to give a big shout out to Sergey (Favinov). He's wonderful to deal with and an utmost professional. I highly recommend him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

So I decided to swap the pepsi for a black bezel on my 100...
I think that the black one looks better.










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetKing

Put this together for my daughter tonight. I'd asked her a few weeks ago if she wanted me to assemble or mod a watch for her and she said "yes." She wanted a dial with a ship or submarine on it, so I knew to go for an Amphibian. She picked the case/dial which we were able to find together already and I just added the bezel and insert. A few of the luminous dots had separated from the dial during shipping, so I had to crack it open anyway, but that was a quick fix. She's pleased with the result as am I:


----------



## jetcash

GadgetKing said:


> Put this together for my daughter tonight. I'd asked her a few weeks ago if she wanted me to assemble or mod a watch for her and she said "yes." She wanted a dial with a ship or submarine on it, so I knew to go for an Amphibian. She picked the case/dial which we were able to find together already and I just added the bezel and insert. A few of the luminous dots had separated from the dial during shipping, so I had to crack it open anyway, but that was a quick fix. She's pleased with the result as am I:
> View attachment 11430930


Great parenting!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek N

Aidanm said:


> My Favinov special arrived this morning
> The inspiration for this came from watching the movie "Interstellar" as I really like the styling of the Hamilton "Murph" watch.


Speaking of the "Murph" watch, check out the latest mod that I just completed. I too loved that Murph watch from Interstellar and had the opportunity to create my own version when a rare Hamilton Khaki Pioneer manual came to my attention. I ended up using that watch and another Khaki 42mm auto to morph into my Murph watch. The end results were perfect, and almost 100% a match except for the wording on the dial.





Please check out the thread I created in the Hamilton forum:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/hamilton-interstellar-murph-watch-mod-4173490.html


----------



## amil




----------



## kakefe

i m very indecisive today.. tried some combinations but no concrete decision yet.

new green bezel with white dude 








tried new custom dial in 020 case with blue bezel . green dial is on the way . i ll also try green dial with new green bezel .








and tried new bezel on 120 cases with different dials 

















instagram @watchcolony


----------



## taimurkhan

kakefe said:


> i m very indecisive today.. tried some combinations but no concrete decision yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


This bezel is likely to suit many dials and cases, and looks great with the yellow stunner, and with the black one.

Here's another bezel suggestion for the white albatross scuba dude:


----------



## Arizone

Amphibian Mod MkI

Amphibian Mod MkII "Plongeurdude"

Dial: Favinov
Bezel: Murphy
Bezel Insert: Yobokies
Hour & Minute Hands: Yobokies, adjusted
Seconds Hand: Ebay, trimmed and painted
Crown: Meranom
Back: Meranom
Strap: Bandukh

And it's still not finished...


----------



## ThePossumKing

Arizone said:


> Amphibian Mod MkI
> 
> Amphibian Mod MkII "Plongeurdude"
> 
> Dial: Favinov
> Bezel: Murphy
> Bezel Insert: Yobokies
> Hour & Minute Hands: Yobokies, adjusted
> Seconds Hand: Ebay, trimmed and painted
> Crown: Meranom
> Back: Meranom
> Strap: Bandukh
> 
> And it's still not finished...


Love the blue lume on the numbers!


----------



## kakefe

if i can manage to adjust hands I d like use these plongeur hands on my Doxa mod.. 









instagram @watchcolony


----------



## tamtkpp

Hi fellows,

i have joined the Vostok mod family for more than a year. As a Vostok modder, i found there are not many choices on watch hands for Vostok and we all know that sizing the non vostok hands is rather risky.

So why not making aftermarket hands ???

I am preparing to proceed this small project and would like to know your opinion. i would highly appreciate your feedback and your opinion would probably come true in the future.

Please spend a min on the following survey and hope i can contribute little to the Vostok Mod family as i took many from this lovely fourm. Thanks

https://goo.gl/forms/kFeGImm58bsXLit33


----------



## mariomart

tamtkpp said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> i have joined the Vostok mod family for more than a year. As a Vostok modder, i found there are not many choices on watch hands for Vostok and we all know that sizing the non vostok hands is rather risky.
> 
> So why not making aftermarket hands ???
> 
> I am preparing to proceed this small project and would like to know your opinion. i would highly appreciate your feedback and your opinion would probably come true in the future.
> 
> Please spend a min on the following survey and hope i can contribute little to the Vostok Mod family as i took many from this lovely fourm. Thanks
> 
> https://goo.gl/forms/kFeGImm58bsXLit33


Fellow f10 member IgorIV fabricates numerous hand types for Vostok 22XX and 24XX movements.

Have a read of this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/custom-dials-hands-3267474.html

Here is the link to the hands available https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeTcYAv2rKHb5JSMFOVqPfotZEqaTNSrhWiFkaz4sqlhN68Aw/viewform

PM him directly to place an order. https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=266266


----------



## Rimmed762

Which reminds me how much things have been improved.

Not so long ago there weren't a lot of aftermarket parts available. Murphy bezels were the first things I founded.

Now we have a lot of hands to select. Bezels, dials, casebacks... 

Life is good.


----------



## Arizone

tamtkpp said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> i have joined the Vostok mod family for more than a year. As a Vostok modder, i found there are not many choices on watch hands for Vostok and we all know that sizing the non vostok hands is rather risky.
> 
> So why not making aftermarket hands ???
> 
> I am preparing to proceed this small project and would like to know your opinion. i would highly appreciate your feedback and your opinion would probably come true in the future.
> 
> Please spend a min on the following survey and hope i can contribute little to the Vostok Mod family as i took many from this lovely fourm. Thanks
> 
> https://goo.gl/forms/kFeGImm58bsXLit33


Just wanted to say I really like Vostok sword hands, but not the aftermarket ones pictured in the survey. I don't think they have been offered anywhere outside of SEs.


----------



## Tarquin

I would LOVE a wider choice of hands for Vostok mods. Having seen the contributions of members who have successfully installed hands made for other manufacturers watches, I'm sorely tempted to have a crack at it - but I know how minute the adjustments must be!

Would be great if people could share their methods....


----------



## slls

kakefe said:


> i m very indecisive today.. tried some combinations but no concrete decision yet.


Nice bezel. Where did you buy it?
(The one with the black and yellow dial)


----------



## kakefe

slls said:


> Nice bezel. Where did you buy it?
> (The one with the black and yellow dial)


from meranom.. and i brushed it..

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## jetcash

My wife is very into doing her nails. I'm experimenting on the bezel with her castoff files.

As you can see, I destroyed them. This is what happened when I went from fine to super shine.

A little shiny for me, but for the sake of experiment maybe I'll brasso it out.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

jetcash said:


> My wife is very into doing her nails. I'm experimenting on the bezel with her castoff files.
> 
> As you can see, I destroyed them. This is what happened when I went from fine to super shine.
> 
> A little shiny for me, but for the sake of experiment maybe I'll brasso it out.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Patina will get to it soon enough. No need to do anything else.


----------



## jetcash

Arizone said:


> Patina will get to it soon enough. No need to do anything else.


It already started! Amazing.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidUK

Bezel was 2nd hand but think maybe an AM bezel. Waiting for steel bracelet which will either go on this or maybe a different watch depending on how it looks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

Nice work! Did you do the brushing or did it come that way?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Astute-C said:


> I posted this one in the old thread but i'm rather pleased with it so here it is again.
> 
> View attachment 11428234
> 
> 
> View attachment 11428250
> 
> 
> View attachment 11428258


Looks great! The hands work particularly well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidUK

mrwomble said:


> Nice work! Did you do the brushing or did it come that way?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks. The case is pre-brushed on all K35 models I believe.


----------



## DerangedGoose

For those curious, Favinov has informed me that he is happy to make paddle hands for 22xx movements


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Its great to see these MODS.


----------



## Rimmed762

This is 2209 with paddles by Sergei (Favinov).


----------



## Lokifish

Three in process mods

*Bathysphere Mk 1 
*A 13mm thick extreme water resistance solar/analog made from salvaged parts and a "steam punk parts" grab bag)




















*Old Man Sea* 
Formerly my Komandirskie Pулевой mod




















*Amphitrite
*Made from a parts Kadet I had lying around.*
*









I still have a Bathysphere Mk 2 (all new parts) and Mk 3 (all new parts plus unidirectional bezel mod) planned, as well as a smaller "women's" version, and an 090 based "Benthos_"._


----------



## ThePossumKing

My 'friend's' daughter is stationed on a carrier in the US Navy, and she is a little brat.

She said something about needing an off-duty watch, so I had a little fun. But I'm sure she'll love it

I'm not a 'Dirskie guy, but I couldn't resist this one from asap31/Marina/amil. Especially for $10

Here's the original








and here's the finished product








I know that the hands, bezel, insert, and band are worth 3 times the value of the watch, but I still had to do it. Explain that one to your commanding officer, brat!


----------



## Lokifish

ThePossumKing said:


> My 'friend's' daughter is stationed on a carrier in the US Navy, and she is a little brat.


Oh gods, please tell me she's NOT an ET on the Gerald R. Ford.


----------



## sideways2

That's excellent!!

So question...for the life of me I cannot find a military insert...you know...the 13:00 to 24:00 military time in a dial...is there such a thing??

Just thought of it now when I read your post LOL!!


----------



## ThePossumKing

Lokifish said:


> Oh gods, please tell me she's NOT an ET on the Gerald R. Ford.


No...she's a part of the spook division on the Enterprise


----------



## Lokifish

ThePossumKing said:


> No...she's a part of the spook division on the Enterprise


Can't be the Enterprise as that's a floating scrap yard right now. Either way, nice work on the mod.


----------



## Abrazagar

I'm looking into getting a Vostok.. I've narrowed down my options to one with 22mm lugs, but haven't gotten far past that.. I want at least 10bar WR and so that could include some of the Kommandirskie models. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

Lokifish said:


> Can't be the Enterprise as that's a floating scrap yard right now. Either way, nice work on the mod.


Sorry...she was babbling about the Enterprise and it got stuck on my brain. She is stationed on the Nimitz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc

Has anyone ever tried to strip one of the old resin bezels back to the brass?

I'm not quite sure what the composition of the resin is but I would assume it's resistant to acid.


----------



## DavidUK

Abrazagar said:


> I'm looking into getting a Vostok.. I've narrowed down my options to one with 22mm lugs, but haven't gotten far past that.. I want at least 10bar WR and so that could include some of the Kommandirskie models. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Have a look on the Meranom site where the dimesions are shown along with the photos. Many of us seem to like the 710 case which has 22mm lugs and along with all Amphibias has a WR of 200m. Personally I think the new no date Scuba Dude models 670919 and 670920 are the best in the classic range as they are upgraded models without an increase in price. However, the lugs are 20mm on these.


----------



## Abrazagar

DavidUK said:


> Have a look on the Meranom site where the dimesions are shown along with the photos. Many of us seem to like the 710 case which has 22mm lugs and along with all Amphibias has a WR of 200m. Personally I think the new no date Scuba Dude models 670919 and 670920 are the best in the classic range as they are upgraded models without an increase in price. However, the lugs are 20mm on these.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

Question: I just won this no-date 710 for a good price on ebay (and will be waiting over a month to receive it, looks like). I am swapping for paddle hands, do you guys think I should go chrome or black? Red seconds or silver? I am going to be ditching the stock bezel for a machined+polished one that doesnt have any red accents, so I am leaning towards a silver seconds hand:


----------



## little_w

I'd go for the silver hands. Dial is black so black edges on hands will make them seem smaller and kind of lost. And I was gonna say red seconds but then I read about the bezel... and you're probably right. Go all silver - and don't forget to post the pics when it's all done.


----------



## taimurkhan

DerangedGoose said:


> Question: I just won this no-date 710 for a good price on ebay (and will be waiting over a month to receive it, looks like). I am swapping for paddle hands, do you guys think I should go chrome or black? Red seconds or silver? I am going to be ditching the stock bezel for a machined+polished one that doesnt have any red accents, so I am leaning towards a silver seconds hand:


I like silver hands instead of black on black. I tried a silver second hand on this watch but it made it look bland, and so I went with red.

I have used all silver hands in this mod and am happy with it:


----------



## mauzer67




----------



## jetcash

taimurkhan said:


> I like silver hands instead of black on black. I tried a silver second hand on this watch but it made it look bland, and so I went with red.
> 
> I have used all silver hands in this mod and am happy with it:
> 
> View attachment 11500642


I agree with your logic. I did black on metallic. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

mauzer67 said:


> View attachment 11500842


wow , amazing dial and mod.... can u share the source .?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Silver hands for 710. As it seems that you are ordering Favinov hands, you could consider same 916 dial lumed by Favinov. Quality is excellent and it looks truly awesome. How do I know? I have one.


----------



## Stereotype

DerangedGoose said:


> Question: I just won this no-date 710 for a good price on ebay (and will be waiting over a month to receive it, looks like). I am swapping for paddle hands, do you guys think I should go chrome or black? Red seconds or silver?











This should hopefully give you an idea of how it would look with black hand. Same dial!


----------



## Stereotype

Dr Seikostain Caseback, Caseback ring, Movement ring & Bezel. Rios Pilot......love this one!


----------



## ThePossumKing

Just got the 670 cased no-date Scuba Dudes in both black and white.

Let me be the first to say it-I don't like the 670 case! I TRIED to like it, I really did!! But even though the band is 20mm, it still seems too narrow and wimpy for the overall width of the case.

So I modded the black one to start with.

150 case with Dr Seikostain Atlas bezel and Omega Seamaster insert. Vintage ETA Ploprof hands.

I will say that I am impressed with Vostok's new bands, though. They are still chintzy folded lugs, but are much better made and haven't ripped any arm hairs out yet. I might just leave it on this watch...
















I'm going to get around to modding the white one after the weekend. I might try leaving it in the 670 case and putting it on a bund-type strap and see if I like it. If not, it's going in a 110 case!


----------



## DerangedGoose

That black dial with the orange dude is out of production, isnt it? It would go well with the orange ploprof hand


----------



## vickyG7

Vostok 120 bezel seiko - Indonesia


----------



## Lokifish

Where did you get that bezel from?


----------



## Derek N

Received my 670 dateless Scuba Dude, and not 30 seconds removed from the box; it got the modding treatment. Replaced bezel, hands, and caseback. The bezel design is just not my taste, the hands were too generic Amphibia, and replaced the regular "Amphibia" case back with the SE Scuba Dude (don't know why they didn't put that case back on in the first place).


----------



## kakefe

Summer is coming , not in Moscow for sure (still 2 c ) but in theory.... here you are my latest a bit colorful mods ...


































instagram @watchcolony


----------



## DerangedGoose

Finally performed my first mod. I have way more respect for the patience required in this hobby; the whole thing had me really frustrated in the beginning. I am still having issues with the seconds hand being loose (will occasionally swing a few seconds forward / backwards). I had the gear retention spring supported when I installed the hand, but it seems to still be loose upon the post. I would ask if its possible to crimp down the mounting tube, but its probably like 0.1mm as it is and I dont know how I would accomplish that. Any ideas?

I also broke off some of the lume on the hand, which prompted another bout of cursing. The hand puller tool I was using was *GARBAGE*, it came in an $18 amazon combo kit along with a hands press (which was serviceable). The blades / tines of the forks that lift the hand were as thick as several hands stacked together, how the hell are you supposed to slide that under the hour hand and not mar the dial? Considering how simple and low tech this tool is, I would have assumed it would not be difficult to manufacture a decent one, but once again, China has gotten the better of us.

I replaced all the gaskets (except the crown gasket, not sure how to get it out?) but I have a brushed steel crown coming in from Meranom to complete the look, and then I will have this pressure tested for WR.

Which bezel do you guys like better? Machined or Black?


----------



## GadgetKing

I just finished this one. Nothing major- 090 matte case, OSC matte gold bezel, OSC red Dodger.One insert, NOS sub dial w/o date and a nice matching NATO:
View attachment 11526650

View attachment 11526658


----------



## Stereotype

I spent some time today doing this modification.

Vostok Amphibia 110 Case, Dr Seikostain 100 Bezel, Case Back, Movement Ring. Ceramic Bezel Insert (Can't remember where I got that?), Shark Mesh from Ebay, Favinov Hands including plain Red Seconds..............


----------



## vickyG7

​


Lokifish said:


> Where did you get that bezel from?


Local Market in Jakarta , Indonesia.
This bezel come from Seiko Map Mile


----------



## vickyG7

​


Lokifish said:


> Where did you get that bezel from?


Local Market in Jakarta , Indonesia.
This bezel come from Seiko Map Mile


----------



## jetcash

DerangedGoose said:


>


Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokifish

vickyG7 said:


> Local Market in Jakarta , Indonesia.
> This bezel come from Seiko Map Mile


Nice. I think this is the first time in recent f10 history we've seen an example of a actual Seiko bezel on a Vostok. This opens up a lot of modding doors.


----------



## Derek N

Lokifish said:


> Nice. I think this is the first time in recent f10 history we've seen an example of a actual Seiko bezel on a Vostok. This opens up a lot of modding doors.


Yes, I got excited when I saw that. I rushed to get some of my SKX bezels laying around in the scrap pile and threw it onto the Amphibia. No luck, they are too loose. : ( I guess it only works on certain Seiko models. Oh well, at least we still got Murphy, Dr. Seikostein, and the others.


----------



## Derek N

Whoops... double post. Sorry about that.


----------



## munichjoe

New HK/CN bracelet from the bay arrived today 😁








Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

These just got here this morning as well.... 😁

Dark pepsi insert and 2x different seiko hand sets. 








Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonics

munichjoe said:


> New HK/CN bracelet from the bay arrived today ?
> View attachment 11552114
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk






 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

If you watched the game, then you know that we got robbed /railroaded. 
But until video replay gets official..... 
Anyways, it was still a helluva game, though it should have been 11-10, and not 10-11. Real played with 12 on the field, but enough about that, and we can't change it. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

This just in 670 case. Swapped out the bezel straight away. The dimensions are perfect imho. The case is actually 41.3mm excluding crown, which is quite large in a cool way. 20mm lugs. The black is not as black as earlier black scuba dudes but it's growing on me. The lume is pretty good but will see tonight. It is pretty well regulated out if the box time will tell. All in all pretty happy









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

Wrist shot.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

Whats that padded looking strap?


----------



## randb

DerangedGoose said:


> Whats that padded looking strap?


It's a Morellato, real rubber I think. Very comfortable. I bought it online but not sure which site. It is the Cayman.










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

Closer look.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

So with the hands I got the other day, here's what I was originally thinking.... 







But will probably do something like this... 















Current rotation:








And possible recipients (the 2x Soviets are awaiting incoming spares)








Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeOrange

DocTone said:


> This is a good question .There is really no option out there.
> ..Matte means beadblasted, even the pieces by pers are not beadblasted mostly, I think.
> In this case you see it very clearly . Mostly you see as well prints by treatment
> View attachment 11380050
> 
> 
> Then you have the next issue : matte is not matte . The stock 090 case is very rough blasted ..a potential bezel could be finer .
> To have a complete picture of the whole watch you have to beadblast all parts by the same supplier . IMHO
> Please consider the disadvantage of matte cases : e.g scratches are more visible than on other surfaces
> 
> In this case the appearance is more closed, but very rough
> View attachment 11380098
> 
> 
> An example of an excellent treated case by beadblasting is giving the user wotsch in this thread ...( 100 case with Sandwich Dial in the middle of the site
> Amphibia Mod - Page 3 - Russian & Chinese Watches - The Watch Forum
> I guess the different to the 090 case is clear then b-)


Where did you get these bezels? They look nice.


----------



## Martins.

New Scuba Dude 670 case


----------



## Stereotype

Martins. said:


> New Scuba Dude 670 case


Nice plain bezel from where did it come?


----------



## sideways2

Nice orange bezel...where did that come from??


----------



## ThePossumKing

What do you do with a blue Soviet Scuba Dude dial that is all scratched up and has a circular track from the hour hand dragging?

Pop it in the oven at 425 for an hour or so!









I'll get around to the rest of it next week


----------



## herdingwetcats

Padded looking strap is probably original low-priced Soviet-Russian. I read today here on f10 that the best way to get crown gasket out of Amphibia is to "winkle" it out; this is British slang, meaning to improvise probably with something sharp and pointy. When I get there, I plan to try a long pin or two, or Dumont #2 tweezers. Good luck!!


----------



## DocTone

OrangeOrange said:


> Where did you get these bezels? They look nice.


Bought at eBayseller pers184 ,He is member here as well registered with the same name. 
Great craftmanship, and excellent accuracy.


----------



## DocTone

Stereotype said:


> Nice plain bezel from where did it come?


I guess its pers184 as well


----------



## DocTone

munichjoe said:


> So with the hands I got the other day, here's what I was originally thinking....
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Great choice of hands . Where did you sourced ?


----------



## Ticonderoga

croatianus said:


> The stairs to the depths of craze for modding Восмок Амфибия (from left to right): 1., Patrimony from a drawer - the beginning; 2., The first standard bought myself - the corruption; 3., The first Meranom SE, and swapping the bezel - tasting the sin; 4., Light modding first time for an Amphibia of my dreams - the gate to madness...
> 
> So, my first modding (tuning):
> 
> From Favinov:
> - Dirskie second hand
> From Meranom:
> - blued hands
> - steel bezel
> - and an invisible thing - just for mental hygiene: metal movement retainer.
> 
> And I think it maybe still need a gilt chrystal tension ring for the perfection... And a machined crown... And...
> 
> View attachment 11425698


#3, the round bullseye - can you say more about this watch? Is it new or vintage, model #, what mods you did to it, etc. Please explain it as if I (we) are 7 year olds ;-)


----------



## munichjoe

DocTone said:


> Great choice of hands . Where did you sourced ?


Could have sworn that I had already mentioned it (somewhere), but now can't find the post. 
All from the bay. 
The black pilot hands I can't remember, but the seiko hands are from speedtimerkollektion

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

ThePossumKing said:


> What do you do with a blue Soviet Scuba Dude dial that is all scratched up and has a circular track from the hour hand dragging?
> Pop it in the oven at 425 for an hour or so!
> I'll get around to the rest of it next week


Awesome.


----------



## munichjoe

Ticonderoga said:


> #3, the round bullseye - can you say more about this watch? Is it new or vintage, model #, what mods you did to it, etc. Please explain it as if I (we) are 7 year olds ;-)


It's in his post. It's a new 420 SE from meranom, that he swapped the bezel on. 
Pretty sure it's the SE 420725

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martins.




----------



## DocTone

ThePossumKing said:


> What do you do with a blue Soviet Scuba Dude dial that is all scratched up and has a circular track from the hour hand dragging?
> 
> Pop it in the oven at 425 for an hour or so!
> 
> View attachment 11586650
> 
> 
> I'll get around to the rest of it next week


Excellent Job ! ..do you paint it by yourself ....? ..


----------



## ThePossumKing

DocTone said:


> Excellent Job ! ..do you paint it by yourself ....? ..


I did nothing to it except put it in the oven. Thats the result

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martins.

300 M


----------



## DerangedGoose

I want one of those! Insane prices from the flippers though. Could get an original for that much.


----------



## Ticonderoga

munichjoe said:


> So with the hands I got the other day, here's what I was originally thinking....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But will probably do something like this...
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Does anyone make this dial in green? If not, is there anyone you can custom order a dial from?


----------



## DerangedGoose

Well, like the noob that I am, I didnt realize that the vintage tonneau is not an 090, it is a "119" and the plain bezel I got from Pers wont fit (does someone want it?)

I also bought black sword hands to put on this watch, but on second thought I am thinking that perhaps silver would be better? The dial is in excellent condition, but I have always had a problem with this particular style of indices because the white stripes are always misaligned; its a bit of a sloppy, amateur look that still occurs on the modern version of these indices (its one reason why I dont like the blue Scuba dude). I do love the blue sunburst, however. The case has been polished somewhat but still has some of its radial brushing.

If I were to keep it, should I use silver or black hands? Perhaps gold "kite" hands from the 350 style diver?

I am also debating a khaki NATO or a navy colored perlon strap. Which would be better?


----------



## Tarquin

Another old blue dude mod. This one a transition period dial, came to me in a 420 case and spotty bezel sold with a stuck date mechanism, and a movement which 'keeps stopping'. Hence a very reasonable price.

A quick reassembly of the date wheel mech and auto bridge seemed to fix the problems. Not sure the auto-winding assembly could have affected this, but I needed to remove it to let down the main spring. All I know is that is hasn't stopped ticking for the last week or so. This represents my first successful 'repair' of a watch movement!

A quick installation into a polished 090 case, with new black / blue classic Amphibian hands, AM bezel and a solid steel oyster type bracelet transformed it into a watch to adore!

I just love those classic Scuba Dude colours with black & steel.


----------



## jetcash

ThePossumKing said:


> View attachment 11586650


I'll have mine extra tasty crispy, please!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

Nice to see this thread is gathering pace!


----------



## ThePossumKing

So here's the finished mod with the broasted Scuba Dude dial.

Not sure if I really like it yet, but I will give it a few days before I decide to keep it or pull it back apart


----------



## Straight_time

If it was mine, I'd only try to make the hands' lume look a little more worn-out to better match the color of the indices, and then definitely keep it as one of the most original ones.

BTW: not that I am interested in modding anything (_resist! resist! resist!_ :-x ) but out of curiosity, 425° Celsius or Fahreneit?


----------



## ThePossumKing

Straight_time said:


> If it was mine, I'd only try to make the hands' lume look a little more worn-out to better match the color of the indices, and then definitely keep it as one of the most original ones.
> 
> BTW: not that I am interested in modding anything (_resist! resist! resist!_ :-x ) but out of curiosity, 425° Celsius or Fahreneit?


Fahrenheit, my friend...I live in a civilized country :-d

Plus, I'm pretty sure 425 Celsius would have melted the dial

I do need to try and brown the hand's lume though


----------



## herdingwetcats

Have U tried weak tea on the hands? Like everyone else, I think the dial is stunning, BTW!


----------



## Lokifish

Personally, I'd be tempted to leave the hands, seal the dial, and restore the indices and dots back to white. Either way, nice look. It kind of reminds me of coral tree.


----------



## mrwomble

Lokifish said:


> Personally, I'd be tempted to leave the hands, seal the dial, and restore the indices and dots back to white. Either way, nice look. It kind of reminds me of coral tree.


I agree, that would give you the best of both. While you're at it, superlume that bad boy.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Just bought this (its on the way):










Then I saw this:










and decided to buy this:










and try my hand at my first mod.


----------



## Lokifish

Update on the Vostok Bathysphere MK I project

This is going to be the dial design. The only change I can see happening at this point is how the waves turn out, but I don't have a lot of control over this. As I don't have the actual Vostok dial to work with it will have to be a velum print dial on the MK I.

The design pulls a lot from early Vostok Amphibia's, as well as Vostok Neptune's, and seems to balance nicely. The numbers and dots will be lumed while leaving the rest white. The center section will be hand etched transparent (maybe translucent) material. Then the etching will be filled with white paint and sealed. What's nice is that the solar panel separation gives the feel that the sphere is suspended by a cable. The only thing I wish is that the panel was blue instead of violet. 









Here's the in process etching template. It's made from a hose clamp that's cut down, deburred, and sanded. Not looking forward to having to round off those peaks by hand to get the wave pattern but it's got to be done. Granted, it would probably be a lot easier if I wasn't doing this freehand with snadpaper and a Dremel. And yes, that ruler is marked in 0.5mm.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Lokifish said:


> Update on the Vostok Bathysphere MK I project
> 
> This is going to be the dial design. The only change I can see happening at this point is how the waves turn out, but I don't have a lot of control over this. As I don't have the actual Vostok dial to work with it will have to be a velum print dial on the MK I.
> 
> The design pulls a lot from early Vostok Amphibia's, as well as Vostok Neptune's, and seems to balance nicely. The numbers and dots will be lumed while leaving the rest white. The center section will be hand etched transparent (maybe translucent) material. Then the etching will be filled with white paint and sealed. What's nice is that the solar panel separation gives the feel that the sphere is suspended by a cable. The only thing I wish is that the panel was blue instead of violet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the in process etching template. It's made from a hose clamp that's cut down, deburred, and sanded. Not looking forward to having to round off those peaks by hand to get the wave pattern but it's got to be done. Granted, it would probably be a lot easier if I wasn't doing this freehand with snadpaper and a Dremel. And yes, that ruler is marked in 0.5mm.


OK, I'll bite, what is it?

Vostok Bathysphere MK I project


----------



## Lokifish

Ticonderoga said:


> OK, I'll bite, what is it?
> 
> Vostok Bathysphere MK I project


First posted about it *here. *

Quick specs;

Brushed Vostok 420 case 
Brushed smooth bezel
Brushed crown
2209 Amphibia case back
Komandirskie crystal (required for the smooth transition profile)
Custom two piece dial
Solar analog movement
1 CST pure silicone oil filled case

Everything but the silicone is stuff from my parts bin.

Result- An ultra thin (sub-12mm) diver with self hydrating seals that's capable of extreme WR. And it doesn't need to be opened for decades unless there's a HW failure. Even with all new parts, the HW would cost less than Neptune.


----------



## DerangedGoose

Right on! Solar movements are the best quartz movements, IMO. Will you need to manufacture a custom movement ring / stem / crown?

This may be a silly question but how does one adjust the time / date / movement settings when the case is filled with oil?


----------



## Lokifish

Movement holders are the easiest part, you can even make them out of plastic bottle caps if you want. The crown, and most of the stem, stays stock. What will happen is the end of the stem that sits in the movement will be replaced. This can be done with adapter tubes or a spot weld. The hardest part is actually getting the play and length correct.

Like most water resistant screw down crown designs, there is a gasket the stem slides through in addition to the crown seal. In the case of the Amphibia's stem seal, low pressure differences like this should work fine. If not, then making a new tighter gasket using a tube of off the shelf semi-rigid sealant will work. It's part of the same process I used to make a non-water resistant LCD display smartwatch 20m real world water resistant about a year ago.


----------



## DavidUK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

Back to the 70's. It was time to bring in more colour - spring time in germany is dreary and cold.
It is the first trial....some further optimization required. I will switch the second hand to blue... or select a more powerful yellow for the ring


----------



## munichjoe

DocTone said:


> Back to the 70's. It was time to bring in more colour - spring time in germany is dreary and cold.
> It is the first trial....some further optimization required. I will switch the second hand to blue... or select a more powerful yellow for the ring
> 
> View attachment 11623930
> 
> View attachment 11623938


I've actually been contemplating almost this exact same setup. Maybe a different bezel, but pretty much what I was thinking about.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

Lokifish said:


> First posted about it *here. *
> Brushed Vostok 420 case
> Solar analog movement
> 1 CST pure silicone oil filled case
> 
> Everything but the silicone is stuff from my parts bin.
> 
> Result- An ultra thin (sub-12mm) diver with self hydrating seals that's capable of extreme WR. And it doesn't need to be opened for decades unless there's a HW failure. Even with all new parts, the HW would cost less than Neptune.


Im very interested for your project. Times ago I had very intensive contact with the member "deerwarrior"' in the timeeeper forum. He pimped a shrouded Seiko quartz to 1900m by oil filling. ...he reported his experiences very detailed in the other forum.
My Plan was also to do this with one of my seikos...ok I stopped it because not enough time...
Many questions coming up ...
Im not sure if the case design of a Vostok is the right choice...sealing .method, plexi glas
Or the solar movement ...enough torque ...? 
But anyway ...do it ...very very interesting project !.....Advanced modding 

If somebody is interested go to here :https://www.timekeeper.co.nz/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4172


----------



## Lokifish

To help keep the clutter down I'm going to move Bathysphere to it's own thread until it's finished.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Don't care if it was originally blue or black or blurple...it gets modded either way






!


----------



## DavidUK

Komandirskie mod.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hjorpa

First mod ever, after having lurked the forums for a while. Bezel and dial from meranom.
Hands from Igor, though couldn't get the minute-hand to fit properly, which is why the original is on there now. Probably damaged it during my 1st attempt at attaching the hands. On a tropic skin diver strap.


----------



## mroatman

Hjorpa said:


> couldn't get the minute-hand to fit properly


Too loose or too tight?


----------



## Hjorpa

mroatman said:


> Too loose or too tight?


I could get it on there, but it kept falling off after having rotated a few laps


----------



## Ticonderoga

DavidUK said:


> Komandirskie mod.
> View attachment 11631370
> View attachment 11631378
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can you say where you picked up the bezel/insert?


----------



## DavidUK

Ticonderoga said:


> can you say where you picked up the bezel/insert?


 It was from a private ebay seller although I think it's an AM bezel.


----------



## ThePossumKing

DavidUK said:


> It was from a private ebay seller although I think it's an AM bezel.


Thats not an AM bezel. Looks more like a bezel from arkustime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## croatianus

Ticonderoga said:


> #3, the round bullseye - can you say more about this watch? Is it new or vintage, model #, what mods you did to it, etc. Please explain it as if I (we) are 7 year olds ;-)


Sorry for the late answer! So as if you are 7 year olds... :think:
It's a special editon by meranom, named 420333S. I had been desired for this combination for a while: the most martial dial with date and with the most legible hands (+the long coralred secondhand) in the most compact case. It have a bonus feature: антимагнитные, that means it have protection against nuclear detonations (no, it just have an additional metal piece on the caseback ). The only thing I did that changing the bezel to this, just for the greater bombproofness. All in all, it's my ultimate survivor watch for WW III. :-!


----------



## jetcash

I seem to be slowly brushing my 710. Yesterday I did the end of the crown, since it had a scuff. Today I was bored at work and did the sides of the case. Who knows what will happen tomorrow. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv

DavidUK said:


> Komandirskie mod.
> View attachment 11631370
> View attachment 11631378
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice mod comrade, i love it

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Racerke




----------



## Lokifish

For those interested I started the new thread for the Bathysphere Mk I project over on f77. I felt Watch Concepts & Designs forum was a better home for it as I may end up making a very limited run based on the Mk I and lessons learned from it.


----------



## JonS1967

Tarquin said:


> Another old blue dude mod. This one a transition period dial, came to me in a 420 case and spotty bezel sold with a stuck date mechanism, and a movement which 'keeps stopping'. Hence a very reasonable price.
> 
> A quick reassembly of the date wheel mech and auto bridge seemed to fix the problems. Not sure the auto-winding assembly could have affected this, but I needed to remove it to let down the main spring. All I know is that is hasn't stopped ticking for the last week or so. This represents my first successful 'repair' of a watch movement!
> 
> A quick installation into a polished 090 case, with new black / blue classic Amphibian hands, AM bezel and a solid steel oyster type bracelet transformed it into a watch to adore!
> 
> I just love those classic Scuba Dude colours with black & steel.
> 
> View attachment 11599962
> View attachment 11599978


Beautiful! Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spench

Nice work PK


----------



## GadgetKing

Finished this one tonight. I still have a bronze buckle for the strap incoming.


----------



## Derek N

GadgetKing said:


> Finished this one tonight. I still have a bronze buckle for the strap incoming.


I like the nautical theme you have going on with that watch; great job!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

Tarquin said:


> Another old blue dude mod. This one a transition period dial, came to me in a 420 case and spotty bezel sold with a stuck date mechanism, and a movement which 'keeps stopping'. Hence a very reasonable price.
> 
> A quick reassembly of the date wheel mech and auto bridge seemed to fix the problems. Not sure the auto-winding assembly could have affected this, but I needed to remove it to let down the main spring. All I know is that is hasn't stopped ticking for the last week or so. This represents my first successful 'repair' of a watch movement!
> 
> A quick installation into a polished 090 case, with new black / blue classic Amphibian hands, AM bezel and a solid steel oyster type bracelet transformed it into a watch to adore!
> 
> I just love those classic Scuba Dude colours with black & steel.
> 
> View attachment 11599962
> View attachment 11599978


This inspired me to put a black bezel back on my blue scuba dude. Full relume, dagaz insert, Dave Murphy bezel, 120 case and a nice blue silicon strap. I really like the 120 case wish it had 20mm lugs though.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetKing

Derek N said:


> I like the nautical theme you have going on with that watch; great job!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! That's what I was going for.


----------



## Lokifish

GadgetKing said:


> Finished this one tonight. I still have a bronze buckle for the strap incoming.


Very porthole(ish), I like.


----------



## DocTone

Sunday evening, since days no traffic here ...
Time to present an actual work with a 090 pvd coated case


----------



## munichjoe

Holy schneikies!!!!! 
Not my taste, but damn cool, and just wow! 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

DocTone said:


> Sunday evening, since days no traffic here ...
> Time to present an actual work with a 090 pvd coated case
> View attachment 11750722
> 
> View attachment 11750738
> 
> View attachment 11750746
> 
> View attachment 11750762
> 
> View attachment 11750770
> 
> View attachment 11750810


Love this. I think a straight (no plip) red second hand to go with the red crystal ring would be a great addition. Fantastic!


----------



## phil7153

Continually evolving vostok mod


----------



## DocTone

Stereotype said:


> Love this. I think a straight (no plip) red second hand to go with the red crystal ring would be a great addition. Fantastic!


That's a great idea ....maybe a yellow solid should work also .......i will test it 
Thx |>


----------



## GadgetKing

Nothing amazing, just a new bezel and band on this, but it makes a big difference!


----------



## rokoce

I really want to like the strap but it just doesn't do it for me. Anyway, my first "mod"; Boris bezel + Seiko insert and Dr.Seikostain strap.


----------



## ThePossumKing

I was lucky enough to get my hands on a bunch of SE sandwich dials from Meranom before they sold out

Here's the first finished product


----------



## mariomart

ThePossumKing said:


> I was lucky enough to get my hands on a bunch of SE sandwich dials from Meranom before they sold out
> 
> Here's the first finished product


Please do tell if you used a 2416b with the date complication removed, or did you transplant the taller pinions into a 2409? Any other snippets of wisdom?

I am waiting for your information with gleeful anticipation, like a puppy


----------



## ThePossumKing

mariomart said:


> Please do tell if you used a 2416b with the date complication removed, or did you transplant the taller pinions into a 2409? Any other snippets of wisdom?
> 
> I am waiting for your information with gleeful anticipation, like a puppy


I used a 2415 that had a date mechanism holder plate installed, but no date mechanism parts...I removed the plate and the dial fit perfectly. I had another 2415 with the same arrangement that I'm currently using for the next sandwich dial mod to be shown shortly.


----------



## ThePossumKing

I am on a roll today!

SE sandwich dial mod #2


----------



## mariomart

ThePossumKing inspired me to assemble my own sandwich dial mod.

I decided to resurrect an old and well loved 119 case and give it a modern facelift.

All parts used are genuine Vostok and Meranom parts (other than case back screw ring).

a. Original Vostok 119 case,
b. Original 2416b movement and spacer with calendar complication removed,
c. Meranom SE sandwich dial.
d. Meranom gilt rotor,
e. Meranom Amphibia crystal with gilt tension ring,
f. Meranom stainless steel SE crown,
g. Vostok gilt hand set,
h. Meranom glass case back,
i. Dr Seikostain case back screw ring,
j. Vostok "Golden Shark" bezel.
k. Custom made leather watch band from a mate in the Phillipines.


----------



## rokoce

Hi experts, I'm really happy with my Scuba Dude, but one thing that bothers me is the second hand because it's 1 or 2mm too short to match the minute markers. I love the style of the stock hand but do you know where I could find a slightly longer similar replacement?

thanks!


----------



## little_w

Favinov on eBay sells longer hands. Unfortunately, the red version is without the lumi spot - simple red seconds hand (for Komandirskije, I believe). The ones with lumi dot are currently only available in silver and black.


----------



## Tarquin

Wait, when did Meranom have all these sandwich dials on sale??!


----------



## Jaywalker

Which Model No. is this?


----------



## ThePossumKing

Tarquin said:


> Wait, when did Meranom have all these sandwich dials on sale??!


A couple of weeks ago...sold out in a matter of hours. I was lucky enough to snag a total of 8 in the 3 different colors


----------



## Tarquin

ThePossumKing said:


> A couple of weeks ago...sold out in a matter of hours. I was lucky enough to snag a total of 8 in the 3 different colors


sonofa........!!!!

Couldn't spare an orange and / or a blue couldya? ;-)


----------



## messyGarage

^lol

if you like the yellow I have two incoming, I will use only one for a mod

bought two because they were so cheap... you know :roll: :-d


----------



## Tarquin

messyGarage said:


> ^lol
> 
> if you like the yellow I have two incoming, I will use only one for a mod
> 
> bought two because they were so cheap... you know :roll: :-d


That'd be great mate. Send me a PM when they arrive and we'll do business.


----------



## mroatman

I've been searching for a particular Amphibia for eons: the *SE 420361B*. A surplus of these sandwich dials got me hopeful that there might be a few extra watches lying around, too. But I doubt it.

If anyone has this watch in original configuration and is willing to sell, please take my money.


----------



## nckwvr

I got a 710 Black Scuba Dude incoming, quite stoked! It comes with a coin edge bezel, the guy I am getting it from put in a pepsi insert. Don't think I'm a big fan of the pepsi on a black scuba dude dial, but we'll see. I was looking at the FFF insert, think it looks great and I saw Dagaz has them. Not too cheap though and they seem glossy, would prefer a more matte look. Do you guys know of other places where I can get this insert?


----------



## rokoce

little_w said:


> Favinov on eBay sells longer hands. Unfortunately, the red version is without the lumi spot - simple red seconds hand (for Komandirskije, I believe). The ones with lumi dot are currently only available in silver and black.


Thanks! I think I'll just keep the stock red one for now, it's not too much fo a bugger, but I never understood why Amphibias had such a short second hand.


----------



## DerangedGoose

Finally finished my first successful mod. Polished 710, swapped for paddle hands and silver seconds. Polished SS bezel and shark mesh. Of course, the 8 o clock lume pip decided to break off the dial. You just cant win with these things. Eventually Ill source another dial (or maybe I can soak this dial in some kind of weak solvent like alcohol to remove all the pips? They are worthless anyway.

I really wish Vostok would offer brushed finishes. I dont think polished suits a diver / tool watch.


----------



## little_w

I like that a lot. And they do offer "Matte" version, unfortunately only for 090 case  I have one, and in my opinion it is a lifesaver on 090 case. I could not imagine that chunk of steel all shiny and polished!


----------



## bentl

im looking of a little advice on my first vostok, which most likely will be modded is the near future. so, is there a particular movement i should be getting? as i see it, i might as well get one with a date complication as it allows more possible dials to be used in the future mod and they are the same price on meranom. or am i missing something here?


----------



## DocTone

bentl said:


> im looking of a little advice on my first vostok, which most likely will be modded is the near future. so, is there a particular movement i should be getting? as i see it, i might as well get one with a date complication as it allows more possible dials to be used in the future mod and they are the same price on meranom. or am i missing something here?


For the first steps here you find most basic information: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/guide-buying-modifying-repairing-vostok-amphibia-3042242.html
If you are not sure about future go for date cal. 2416 you can mount no date dials as well.


----------



## DocTone

DerangedGoose said:


> Finally finished my first successful mod. Polished 710, swapped for paddle hands and silver seconds. Polished SS bezel and shark mesh. Of course, the 8 o clock lume pip decided to break off the dial. You just cant win with these things. Eventually Ill source another dial (or maybe I can soak this dial in some kind of weak solvent like alcohol to remove all the pips? They are worthless anyway.
> 
> I really wish Vostok would offer brushed finishes. I dont think polished suits a diver / tool watch.


Times ago the 150 case was available at Meranom in a matt and brushed version. 
Basically I'm with you ....but you can brush the case by DIY methods with nice finish ...

I guess its easier to replace the dial. Removing only if you plan to relume. By working with solvent you touching\ removing mostly the paint as well ..


----------



## DerangedGoose

little_w said:


> I like that a lot. And they do offer "Matte" version, unfortunately only for 090 case  I have one, and in my opinion it is a lifesaver on 090 case. I could not imagine that chunk of steel all shiny and polished!


Unfortunately the matte version is very difficult to find matching bezels for (most bezels are polished/chrome or brushed/machined). I wish they still offered the sunburst finish that was on the original tonneau case 119



DocTone said:


> For the first steps here you find most basic information: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/guide-buying-modifying-repairing-vostok-amphibia-3042242.html
> If you are not sure about future go for date cal. 2416 you can mount no date dials as well.


Some people argue that you should use a 2414 movement as the autowinding mechanism presents issues for some people, but Ive never had an issue. Then again, I have not owned *that* many amphibias


----------



## DerangedGoose

From what I have seen, no one has been able to replicate a brushed finish, as the originals were done on a rotary lathe of some sort. As for the dial, maybe I should just buy a small amount of lume compound and replace the broken one, in case I just buy a new dial and break off another pip!


----------



## DerangedGoose

Can someone help me out with pictures of a 710 case on: rubber ISO-style diving strap, leather nato, nylon nato, and a padded canvas/nylon? I am exploring strap options


----------



## eyeamgrewt

Here's my 120 Scuba dude:










Bezel from arkustime on eBay and insert from Dr. Seikostain


----------



## Spench

Latest creation, really like this case


----------



## DocTone

Catched a Sandwich Dial in Meranom Sale as well .

Brother and Sister ...Black and White ...White and Black 














p








Vs. Seiko and Seamaster


----------



## Lokifish

DocTone said:


> View attachment 11807354


Tries to mod watch, ends up making a flashlight. :-d


----------



## DocTone

Lokifish said:


> Tries to mod watch, ends up making a flashlight. :-d


*Lol 
.....basically it works


----------



## slls

For fun and to wear during my holidays, I have made an Amphibian using a new dial, crown, rubber strap (18mm) and bezel (all from Meranom) on an old 2409. What I like about it, is the height and fact it's perfect for a 6.5" wrist. 
The numbers on the dial are minuscule triangles printed on decal.


----------



## little_w

My summer Amphibia. 710059 + Meranom Pepsi Bezel + Blue Perlon. I like the combo.


----------



## jetcash

I knew this day would come. I brushed my 710 this morning. Then gave the crystal a polywatch scrub.

I'll probably do a second pass on the stainless. The curved case is tough to get an even finish on.

Excuse my shiny bezel. I cleaned up the surface on that, too. Tarnish will start in approximately 10min, haha.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

little_w said:


> My summer Amphibia. 710059 + Meranom Pepsi Bezel + Blue Perlon. I like the combo.


I love how the Pepsi bezel picks up the red from the seconds hand! The blue Perlon looks great - a very nicely put together ensemble.


----------



## boz80

jetcash said:


> I knew this day would come. I brushed my 710 this morning. Then gave the crystal a polywatch scrub.
> 
> I'll probably do a second pass on the stainless. The curved case is tough to get an even finish on.
> 
> Excuse my shiny bezel. I cleaned up the surface on that, too. Tarnish will start in approximately 10min, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Looks great! 
How did you perform the brushing?

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

boz80 said:


> Looks great!
> How did you perform the brushing?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


Ye olde Scotchbrite method. And a few different grits of manicure files for the nooks and crannies. The lightest file grits can even buff the crystal. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## boz80

jetcash said:


> Ye olde Scotchbrite method. And a few different grits of manicure files for the nooks and crannies. The lightest file grits can even buff the crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the info and inspiration! 
I have a Amphibia with this "ministry" case in the mail and also have plans to unbling it.

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## Racerke




----------



## JonS1967

DerangedGoose said:


> ... I really wish Vostok would offer brushed finishes. I dont think polished suits a diver


They did make this brushed 090 SE but it's the only one I've seen brushed beside sea the 1967 reissue. I agree that they should offer this finish as I much prefer it to the matte finish.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w

JonS1967 said:


> They did make this brushed 090 SE but it's the only one I've seen brushed beside sea the 1967 reissue. I agree that they should offer this finish as I much prefer it to the matte finish.


Just for clarity, they do offer 090 case in Matte version even in non-SE lineup. I bought this from Meranom as normal stock. The Matte versions are denoted with an "M" after the model number, but again, they are available. So this would be 090660M as opposed to 090660 (I only swapped the bezel and replaced the strap, obviously)


----------



## Cafe Latte

Been sick as a dog since I picked up a nasty cold in the SA Queens (I shoot ftr) I won though which is a yay, but far too cold down south!! Anyway parts started arriving and being ill I had time to play, here are my efforts. The first is my black and orange scuba dude, I fitted a while ago a mesh strap and the stainless crown. I ased Meranom if they could get orange bezels and they did so I grabbed one while they were in stock here is the result.
The second pic is my project, I bought the case bezel, two different dials and the crown from Meranom, the hands I asked a forum member, but not sure where he is so I bought the paddle hands. The strap is an ebay item that I fit to most of my watches. Quite happy with the result!!  Sorry about the second pic I will get a better one tomorrow.
Chris


----------



## nckwvr

Just brushed my 710 with some 1000 grit sandpaper. Couldn't be easier. I actually prefer using sandpaper over scotch pads as it lets you work more precisely. I should probably mention that I kept the sides polished. With sandpaper, it is easier to leave the sides untouched. With 1000 grit you get a nice satiny finish that I think looks gorgeous - much better than polished!

Also, I asked the other day for a FFF bezel insert and where to get it. This is the one Dagaz sells:









Is Dagaz the only one selling these? I've seen pictures of some older versions that I like slightly better and just wondering about other options. Cheers!


----------



## sideways2

Pic of the case please


----------



## Uhr_Mensch

Hello everybody, terrific mods in this thread!

So I decided also to present my modifications to a 090 Boctok Amfibia:

The starting point looked like this:









- The watch itself came from mari-vlg
- Dial and hands are from favinov (original parts with additional lume)
- Bezel from arkustime
- Metal movement ring from dr.seikostain

After 3 hrs of work the watch looked like this:









Afterwards, the watch had to solve the vibration test ;-)









Meanwhile, I have given a very special strap to my Amfibia: Hand sewn (not by me) and made from a changed part of my leather jacket:









Cheers from Germany,
Tom


----------



## nckwvr

sideways2 said:


> Pic of the case please


Here you go, not the best picture but tried to capture the finish. I might try 600 or 800 grit as well for a slightly rougher finish.


----------



## sideways2

Very nice thank you!!


----------



## saturnine

Thank you DocTone for bringing this subject back to life, especially after the ignominious end to the original. I had been feeling rather lost without seeing regular Vostok mods & meant to start another one but as usual I'm quite late to the party (I don't stray outside of my regularly subscribed threads much as it leads to trouble). Great job keeping the torch lit Comrades! 

If I could ever get a dial to arrive without scratches, I could begin my next project. Perhaps if I insulted you fine people & threw some money around I could resolve it.


----------



## nckwvr

sideways2 said:


> Very nice thank you!!


No probs!

And how about showing some pictures of your 710 amphibians on leather? Or perhaps your canvas straps? I need some inspiration


----------



## Cafe Latte

saturnine said:


> Thank you DocTone for bringing this subject back to life, especially after the ignominious end to the original. I had been feeling rather lost without seeing regular Vostok mods & meant to start another one but as usual I'm quite late to the party (I don't stray outside of my regularly subscribed threads much as it leads to trouble). Great job keeping the torch lit Comrades!
> 
> If I could ever get a dial to arrive without scratches, I could begin my next project. Perhaps if I insulted you fine people & threw some money around I could resolve it.


I am not alone then, my blue dude arrived with scratches too, very tiny between the 6 and 8 o clock. It really annoyed me, but how often do you look at my watch under high magnification? Otherwise they are invisible so not too worried. One thing that did annoy me is not thinking I fitted the wrong seconds hand, I had gone for blue lume for thew new watch and green for the other, I mixed up the seconds hands and I only realised last night when it went dark. So annoying as the seconds hand is a bit of a sod to fit, I dont really want to do it again, it does look a bit odd though so I might have too..
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte

Good lume is really worth doing, last night I could actually see the time all evening and even at 4am the hands glowed on next to the bed. Before my Vostoks lasted only a few minutes.
Chris


----------



## saturnine

Cafe Latte said:


> Good lume is really worth doing, last night I could actually see the time all evening and even at 4am the hands glowed on next to the bed. Before my Vostoks lasted only a few minutes.
> Chris


Indeed it is. I need to break out my lume again for some existing and incoming dials.


----------



## JonS1967

little_w said:


> Just for clarity, they do offer 090 case in Matte version even in non-SE lineup. I bought this from Meranom as normal stock. The Matte versions are denoted with an "M" after the model number, but again, they are available. So this would be 090660M as opposed to 090660 (I only swapped the bezel and replaced the strap, obviously)
> 
> View attachment 11828242


Yes, that is the matte case I eluded to in my post. I purchased this matte case from Meranom and transferred my Scuba Dude from his 710 case.








Now compare it to the brushed from the 090 SE.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w

Oh OK, I can see the difference now.

BTW I just got my latest one back. Find 5 differences 









Huge thanks to MattBrace for his help!!!


----------



## Tarquin

Cafe Latte said:


> Good lume is really worth doing, last night I could actually see the time all evening and even at 4am the hands glowed on next to the bed. Before my Vostoks lasted only a few minutes.
> Chris





saturnine said:


> Indeed it is. I need to break out my lume again for some existing and incoming dials.


Which lume do you chaps recommend?


----------



## GearHeadDreaming

case, bracelet, bezel, crown, hands?


----------



## saturnine

Tarquin said:


> Which lume do you chaps recommend?


I like Dr. Ranfft's lume, but I've not tried any others. It is pre-mixed, which is one of the reasons I chose it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=34830706

Updated link to lume:
http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun.cgi?10&ranfft&b7&1usem&1518130810

I've heard mixed reviews about this lume:
http://watchlume.com/RELUME-KITS

But I know one prodigious modder uses it and I assume he knows what he's doing.


----------



## jetcash

boz80 said:


> Thank you for the info and inspiration!
> I have a Amphibia with this "ministry" case in the mail and also have plans to unbling it.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


I refined the finish a bit with the 3rd to finest manicure file. It's more satiny. In the corner you'll see the obligatory cat hair. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

But how do you get such nice lines?


----------



## Lokifish

Tarquin said:


> Which lume do you chaps recommend?


If you're up for mixing your own, I use Glow Inc. V10 (equal parts 5-15 and 15-35) with a near transparent white binder (clear lacquer with just a touch of white lacquer). The blend gives a peak at 15 microns while having some small crystals to help with smoothness and some larger crystal to increase glow time. I found it closely matches the early 90's Vostok formula in grit/color pretty well but glows like crazy (+12hrs).

To compare it to NoctiLumina, it sits between the G15F and G15UF pigments in "grit" and duration for a lot less money.


----------



## boz80

jetcash said:


> I refined the finish a bit with the 3rd to finest manicure file. It's more satiny. In the corner you'll see the obligatory cat hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Very good outcome indeed! 
I will post a picture of the result on my object when I have made a try to achieve something similar. 
It should show up in the mail today I hope.

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## Tarquin

saturnine said:


> I've heard mixed reviews about this lume:
> RELUME KITS
> 
> But I know one prodigious modder uses it and I assume he knows what he's doing.


Yeah I've got one of these kits and made my first attempt at relume last weekend. Still not got the application quite right but I have observed that the glow doesn't seem to last as long as I'd hoped. Perhaps I'm not getting an optimum mix ratio, or perhaps it's the LED light which I used for charging!


----------



## juice009

I saw a post that said vostok is coming out with new cases and dials. Is that true and if it down we know the case diameter and lug to lug size of the new cases. With the new cases out will they stop producing some of the old cases? 

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

juice009 said:


> I saw a post that said vostok is coming out with new cases and dials. Is that true and if it down we know the case diameter and lug to lug size of the new cases. With the new cases out will they stop producing some of the old cases?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


Vostok has been coming out with some new stuff lately but I don't think there are any new cases we haven't seen yet. Newer diameters are stretching into 41mm, not far from the 39-40mm older cases, meaning lug to lug will be proportionally similar, but 020, 650, and 670 cases are the first ones with a 20mm lug width instead of 18 or 22mm.

We cannot confirm whether older cases will be discontinued but it would make sense. 160 definitely seems like an upgrade from 060, and I personally believe 150 will replace the 710, although it is very popular, and perhaps also 090.


----------



## Tarquin

Arizone said:


> Vostok has been coming out with some new stuff lately but I don't think there are any new cases we haven't seen yet. Newer diameters are stretching into 41mm, not far from the 39-40mm older cases, meaning lug to lug will be proportionally similar, but 020, 650, and 670 cases are the first ones with a 20mm lug width instead of 18 or 22mm.
> 
> We cannot confirm whether older cases will be discontinued but it would make sense. 160 definitely seems like an upgrade from 060, and I personally believe 150 will replace the 710, although it is very popular, and perhaps also 090.


They better not do away with the 090!


----------



## mariomart

Tarquin said:


> They better not do away with the 090!


Unless they replace it with the 119 :-!


----------



## Ticonderoga

Vostok modding: the world's only hobby where you receive all of the modification bits before the item itself o|


----------



## juice009

Arizone said:


> Vostok has been coming out with some new stuff lately but I don't think there are any new cases we haven't seen yet. Newer diameters are stretching into 41mm, not far from the 39-40mm older cases, meaning lug to lug will be proportionally similar, but 020, 650, and 670 cases are the first ones with a 20mm lug width instead of 18 or 22mm.
> 
> We cannot confirm whether older cases will be discontinued but it would make sense. 160 definitely seems like an upgrade from 060, and I personally believe 150 will replace the 710, although it is very popular, and perhaps also 090.


Do you think the 420 case will be discontinued?

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009

Does anyone know why is that there isn't any watches available under 960 case? I've been looking at that page for months now and I don't see any watches listed under that case no. 

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

Tarquin said:


> Yeah I've got one of these kits and made my first attempt at relume last weekend. Still not got the application quite right but I have observed that the glow doesn't seem to last as long as I'd hoped. Perhaps I'm not getting an optimum mix ratio, or perhaps it's the LED light which I used for charging!


Thank you for the info. Try a black light. I've been relatively pleased with the Ranfft lume as far as brightness & duration. I don't have a Seiko diver or anything with C1/3 lume but I doubt it is up to that level (completely anecdotal - I really have no idea). However, after minimal charging around 10pm I've been able to read the time in the middle of the night (3-5am?). Of course I've only used it on the pre-existing dots of Vostok dials - luming larger areas may result in increased brightness. But where it really shines (!) is ease of application. When it starts getting a little thick, add more thinner. On the page I linked to he has a video of application on a hand.



juice009 said:


> I saw a post that said vostok is coming out with new cases and dials. Is that true and if it down we know the case diameter and lug to lug size of the new cases. With the new cases out will they stop producing some of the old cases?


Happy Reading
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/everything-expect-vostok-factory-soon-3231402.html


----------



## Arizone

juice009 said:


> Do you think the 420 case will be discontinued?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


I don't, it's also very popular, unless they went with one of their other small cases like 100? That shares tooling with the 160 I think. 


juice009 said:


> Does anyone know why is that there isn't any watches available under 960 case? I've been looking at that page for months now and I don't see any watches listed under that case no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


960 has been reserved for the Neptune models since the late 80's or so, and they stopped making serial production Neptunes leaving only Meranom's SE Neptunes. It could also be because the lugs make it less popular especially with the typical rattling bracelets.


----------



## little_w

GearHeadDreaming said:


> case, bracelet, bezel, crown, hands?


Almost. Case is the same. Bracelet, Bezel, Crown, Hands... number 5 I thought was overall wearability / artistic impact


----------



## Ticonderoga

Not just my first Amphib mod, my first mod ever.

bezel swap, bezel insert swap & new strap:


----------



## DocTone

Ticonderoga said:


> Vostok modding: the world's only hobby where you receive all of the modification bits before the item itself o|


...that's the main challenge ....waiting


----------



## Ticonderoga

DocTone said:


> ...that's the main challenge ....waiting


I feel like a kid again in December waiting to open the next gift on the advent calendar.

Pavlov strikes every day when I hear the doorbell and the call of the mailman :-d


----------



## eyeamgrewt

Ticonderoga said:


> Not just my first Amphib mod, my first mod ever.
> 
> bezel swap, bezel insert swap & new strap:
> 
> View attachment 11862690


 Love this insert- mind sharing where you got it from?


----------



## Elbakalao

Sent the hard way from my Commodore 64.


----------



## Ticonderoga

eyeamgrewt said:


> Love this insert- mind sharing where you got it from?


eBay seller summerspring100 - unfortunately, looks like I took his last. You might ping him and ask him to generate (or buy) some more.

Bezel CERAMIC for Watches Vostok Amphibian Custom Stainless Steel Ð'Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾Ðº Ð�ÐœÐ¤Ð˜Ð'Ð˜Ð¯ | eBay

Somehow Google translate turned "please sell me the insert only" to, "put this insert into another bezel." And I had to cut this insert out and put it into a different bezel.

I can see that there is a muscle memory curve with putting on and taking off bezels, gluing them in, etc.

Special thanks to *Arvac* for sharing where he bought his:


----------



## Arvac

Ticonderoga said:


> Not just my first Amphib mod, my first mod ever.
> 
> bezel swap, bezel insert swap & new strap:
> 
> View attachment 11862690


Well done! Awesome modification and photo!


----------



## DerangedGoose

I wish that tachymetre bezel came in Cyrillic / Russian to match the watch.


----------



## rothko

Elbakalao said:


> Sent the hard way from my Commodore 64.


That is one cool sporty/summery combo! I dig it!!!


----------



## Visman

ThePossumKing said:


> Dammit, Doc! You beat me to it!
> 
> After the drama and tension of the last week from Mr "I-have-more-money-than-you-and-I-get-what-I-want", who started out asking modding questions that the most inexperienced modder knows the answer to and ended up trying to hijack the thread as the 'Komandirskie of Vostok modding' even though the only watches I saw of his were simple bezel swaps, I was looking forward to a new thread and was hoping to be the one to start it
> 
> After all-everyone knows I'm the Lord High Admiral of Vostok modding :-d
> 
> I would like to thank Comrade Chascomm for closing the old thread, so we can clear the air of the poisonous vapors that lingered there
> 
> Reset Rewind Restart
> 
> So for this new thread, I thought I would post the mods that are currently in my collection. These are the ones that are complete and are going to stay the way they are. There are another 20 or so that are being fixed or reworked or just rethought. There were an additional 15-20 that I either sold, gave away or dismantled. Then there are another 80 or so just waiting for me to get around to them
> 
> Please excuse any fingerprints, dust, cigarette ash or cat hair
> 
> And please excuse the not so wonderful pictures. I really need a new camera; or some better lighting; or some better editing software...
> 
> Or maybe it's just my photography skills that suck
> 
> Anyways...all of these have had bezel changes, hand mods and case swaps. Purists be damned!!
> 
> Scuba Dudes:
> View attachment 11357202
> 
> View attachment 11357210
> 
> View attachment 11357218
> 
> View attachment 11357226
> 
> View attachment 11357234
> 
> View attachment 11357242
> 
> View attachment 11357258
> 
> View attachment 11357266
> 
> View attachment 11357282
> 
> Antimagnetics
> View attachment 11357322
> 
> View attachment 11357402
> 
> View attachment 11357426
> 
> View attachment 11357442
> 
> View attachment 11357466
> 
> View attachment 11357482
> 
> View attachment 11357498
> 
> Soviet dials
> View attachment 11357538
> 
> View attachment 11357586
> 
> View attachment 11357626
> 
> View attachment 11357634
> 
> View attachment 11357650
> 
> View attachment 11357658
> 
> View attachment 11357674
> 
> View attachment 11357690
> 
> Transitional and older Russian dials
> View attachment 11357706
> 
> View attachment 11357714
> 
> View attachment 11357722
> 
> View attachment 11357738
> 
> Modern Amphibias
> View attachment 11357762
> 
> View attachment 11357770
> 
> View attachment 11357786
> 
> View attachment 11357794
> 
> View attachment 11357802
> 
> View attachment 11357810
> 
> View attachment 11357818
> 
> Unknown dial origin on a Vostok 2415 in a 110 case
> View attachment 11357826
> 
> 
> and that's it for now. Sorry for jamming your feed!
> 
> If anyone has any questions about any of these (parts sources, modding questions, etc), feel free to PM me
> 
> Thanks!


Some of these look bloody fantastic and so much more interesting than the bunch of seiko's I've ended up with. I would love to find out more. I have a green scubadude that I bought simply because it caught my eye and the name was too groovy to pass haha it might get some brothers I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Visman

Tarquin said:


> I guess I missed some furore on the original thread yesterday......
> 
> Ah what a shame.
> 
> It is a shame though, that was a great thread......up until a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> The Komandirskie is dead........long live the Lord High Admiral!
> 
> Anyway, I hope you all won't mind if this "narcissist" "fuels his ego" ........
> 
> View attachment 11361194
> View attachment 11361210
> View attachment 11361234
> View attachment 11361242
> View attachment 11361258
> View attachment 11361290


Those are beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6

Visman said:


> Some of these look bloody fantastic and so much more interesting than the bunch of seiko's I've ended up with. I would love to find out more. I have a green scubadude that I bought simply because it caught my eye and the name was too groovy to pass haha it might get some brothers I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really?
Did you have to post 20 pics just to reply with three sentences?


----------



## saturnine

jupiter6 said:


> Really?
> Did you have to post 20 pics just to reply with three sentences?


While I understand your frustration, that could have been framed more politely. There's enough negativity elsewhere on this forum, let's keep this place friendly & welcoming shall we?


----------



## jetcash

jupiter6 said:


> Really?
> Did you have to post 20 pics just to reply with three sentences?


Instant replay: let's see that again!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

After 7 weeks of waiting and preparation for the day ... Catched a 150 with stainless bezel and crown from Meranom.
It's really a nice one, but It was clear hands and dial have to be changed. 
Some fast photos from today. This dial is such a beauty ....slightly green, grey sunburst .....excellent ..
Hands by Igor ( thx mate for the great support)...... painted and relumend by me 
Stock second hands relumend as well

After all the black stuff it was time for more bling bling


----------



## Ticonderoga

DocTone said:


> After 7 weeks of waiting and preparation for the day ... Catched a 150 with stainless bezel and crown from Meranom.
> It's really a nice one, but It was clear hands and dial have to be changed.
> Some fast photos from today. This dial is such a beauty ....slightly green, grey sunburst .....excellent ..
> Hands by Igor ( thx mate for the great support)...... painted and relumend by me
> Stock second hands relumend as well
> 
> After all the black stuff it was time for more bling bling
> 
> View attachment 11895642


Nice.


----------



## greyfellow

I like a lot these traditional paddle hands. Recently I have assembled an "experimental", using a 420 case and some aftermarket spares. IMHO not too bad, the 28USD bracelet from Meranom is a perfect match and covers very well the raw finished area between the lugs. I would like to install a longer second hand, but the common mod hands have a rather short sleeve. I prefer it bulletproof, so I went temporary for the original Vostok second hand with the long sleeve.

















Another try to improve my Scuba dude : Dial and Hands from Mr. Favinov, hand wind movement with flat case back (extremely comfortable to wear). I have tried like 10 different aftermarket bezels, finally went back to the original brass one, still a good match and nice stiff rotation. My favorite would be one of the old turquoise-metallic sunbursts dials with the metal frame date window . . . too bad they are not UV-resistant. The new ones from the factory are somehow rather simple, primitive.









And last but not least : Komandirskie K35, special order and assembly by Mr.Favinov. Dial and hands relumed, movement re-assembled and fine-tuned, crystal and bezel with scratch-resistant nano-coating. Strap from bandukh. Overall costs like twice the price of an ordinary K-35, but worth every single cent. Got it in January, looses constantly round about 40sec per MONTH. My heavy-duty watch since 4 months, works like it should. No visible scratches so far. Amazing blue dial. No issues regarding water resistance. Solid SS crown to be installed soon.


----------



## amil




----------



## andykannan

My vostok collection...small lot!!!!


----------



## andykannan




----------



## Elbakalao

rothko said:


> That is one cool sporty/summery combo! I dig it!!!


Thank you. These watches are addictive.

Sent the hard way from my Commodore 64.


----------



## mrwomble

longrunsthefox said:


> 090 (Meranom), Planet Ocean bezel (AM Watches). Just waiting on a heavy shark mesh bracelet from Ebay to complete it. I really like the simple clean look of the 1967 style dials.
> View attachment 11905346


Good work! Please post some pics of it on the shark mesh, I'd love to see the finished result.


----------



## rothko

longrunsthefox said:


> Planet Ocean bezel insert (Dagaz), bezel (Nebi), shark mesh bracelet (Meranom).
> View attachment 11904250


Cool combo! That's an instant classic.


----------



## saturnine

rothko said:


> Cool combo! That's an instant classic.


That SE dial (I believe) is available at Meranom (defects) in black right now.
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...l-for-vostok-amphibian-370-minor-defects.html

EDIT: now lets see how fast they disappear - 15 as of this posting.


----------



## Spench

longrunsthefox said:


> Planet Ocean bezel insert (Dagaz), bezel (Nebi), shark mesh bracelet (Meranom).
> View attachment 11904250


Awesome. Could I ask for some more info on the bezel please. Who or what is Nebi? Many thanks


----------



## Ticonderoga

longrunsthefox said:


> Does anyone know someone that can gold plate watch parts?
> I would like a set of paddle hands, bezel, and crown, in 18K gold plate.


https://www.amazon.com/Medallion-Liquid-Gold-Plating-Kit/dp/B00770Z41Q

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...h7J2uoFq81WV6qZlA&sig2=pz_Es560ly1UzICyvE1brg


----------



## guspech750

longrunsthefox said:


> This just left Germany this morning. I am looking forward to putting it on another 090 of mine. Any thoughts on which insert would look best?
> I want to do something different to a Planet Ocean, maybe a Fifty Fathoms one from Dagaz?
> View attachment 11910930


A lumed bezel?
I'm a sucker for lumed bezels though. 

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## saturnine

longrunsthefox said:


> I see Yobokies (Harold) does a flat one for the Seiko SKX007 which should fit the Vostok bezels. Shame he doesn't do the curved profile though. Nice selection of Seiko inserts though. In other news I see Dagaz is now planning on offering Vostok bezels. So it's only a matter of time before he also offers hands too.
> 007/6309 Lumed Glass B Photo by yobokies | Photobucket


Interesting, where did you see that about Dagaz? And are you talking bezel or insert?


----------



## saturnine

двойной


----------



## longrunsthefox

On the subject of bezel inserts; if anyone is looking for a quality Fifty Fathoms style one I can recommend this one. 10/10 quality and at 23 USD including shipping it's a fair price too. He improved the design on earlier models which used to have a round lume dot. These diamond lume dot ones are more sunken into the insert so less likely to catch on clothes etc and pull out. I have fitted them into my boris_gvb bezels and the fit is good. See the link below:
Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## kkindaface

Does anyone have a spare 12 hr bezel they would like to sell (if they hate it and are throwing it out of the window, I am right outside)?

something like this....








or this...









(both not my images, taken from google image search)

Thanks!
KK


----------



## longrunsthefox

You have obviously seen this one already (as your picture is the same)?
POLISHED DARK BLUE Vostok Amphibian Komandirskie Custom Steel Bezel 12 HOUR


----------



## kkindaface

longrunsthefox said:


> You have obviously seen this one already (as your picture is the same)?
> POLISHED DARK BLUE Vostok Amphibian Komandirskie Custom Steel Bezel 12 HOUR | eBay


Yes, thats correct. I am looking for a used bezel for a lower price. Thanks for taking time to respond.


----------



## longrunsthefox

Another personal favourite of mine. 100512 (Meranom), bezel (AM Watches). The blue second hand goes well with the bezel, and reminds me of a Tudor Black Bay. Also I like the way the AM Watches bezels are bevelled to suit the domed crystal (unlike the many flat inserts available).


----------



## ThePossumKing

I can confirm that Jake from Dagaz has posted that bezels for Amphibias are 'coming soon'. They appear to be coin edge bezels that are universal to all Amphibia cases. Who knows when they will appear and if they will have the usual Dagaz cost and usual Dagaz limited availability?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug76

How do the inner edges of the Omega style beveled bezels line up with the curve of the crystal? I have never been able to tell from photos.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

ThePossumKing said:


> I can confirm that Jake from Dagaz has posted that bezels for Amphibias are 'coming soon'. They appear to be coin edge bezels that are universal to all Amphibia cases. Who knows when they will appear and if they will have the usual Dagaz cost and usual Dagaz limited availability?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would love to send the world's artists to business school.

Here's a hint (Dagaz & others), when you make 20 bezels, how about just make 2,000 and then you'll be "in stock" for the next decade.


----------



## Rimmed762

longrunsthefox said:


> Another personal favourite of mine. 100512 (Meranom), bezel (AM Watches). The blue second hand goes well with the bezel, and reminds me of a Tudor Black Bay. Also I like the way the AM Watches bezels are bevelled to suit the domed crystal (unlike the many flat inserts available).
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11914778&d=1495565090"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


How on earth did you made those endlinks? Just awesome.


----------



## jupiter6

Arkustime on ebay does decent bezels too.


----------



## Stereotype

My favorites are those from Dr Seikostain personally. So much choice. Many options. The 100 coin with a ceramic 38mm works very well. 

Seems Dagaz Jake has been doing his research and has now seen an opportunity! I'd heard in conversation a year or so ago he didn't know what a Vostok Amphibia was! Well done Jake, his inserts are excellent.


----------



## Derek N

If Jake gets the idea to produce dials, and handsets too; then were talking about a whole new ballgame! 

Vostok Amphibia will be the new Seiko SKX of the mod world. : )


----------



## rokoce

Lightly moded, but just what I was looking for. Boris_bvg bezel with a Seiko insert and black date wheel from Meranom.


----------



## saturnine

Here we have some ordinary looking Vostok dials.










When we turn off th...KAPOW!




























The 3-6-9 dial is my first attempt at luming outside the dots. Decent for a 1st try I suppose, though the circle on the 6 bothers me. Lume charged around 10:30p last night & 8 hrs later they could still just faintly be seen in a dark room.

Random notes:
I tried tinting with creme water color, but it didn't mix well (what you see is not tinted). I have heard of others using makeup powder, but I imagine that would achieve similar results. Next time I might put a speck of thinner (or water) in with the watercolor beforehand.

I broiled the dial for a minute or so beforehand, but it only turned the indices a scant shade darker & seemed to make the black look more wet which I didn't like - the indices also seemed a little less defined as if they had melted (surprise) into the dial. I tried first on a modern white dial that still had dried tea residue on it & the tea on it definitely turned darker fairly quick with no apparent changes to the rest of it. I also toasted a Soviet brown sunburst dial & the paint bubbled up on the top 1/2 of the dial. I think lower heat & longer times may be better for more subtlety (surprise).


----------



## DerangedGoose

How did you manage to get the lume so even on that sniper/radio room? The numbers have way more sharp edges and yet it looks much cleaner. Good job!


----------



## saturnine

DerangedGoose said:


> How did you manage to get the lume so even on that sniper/radio room? The numbers have way more sharp edges and yet it looks much cleaner. Good job!


I only lumed the dots on that dial. The numbers on the RR dial have only factory lume as you can see it is not as bright & fades faster than the other.


----------



## munichjoe

Traded bezels, and I think its a bit nicer now...









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeamgrewt

eyeamgrewt said:


> Here's my 120 Scuba dude:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bezel from arkustime on eBay and insert from Dr. Seikostain


Changed this guy up a bit. Swapped insert to the "Tokyo GMT" from Dr. Seikostain, and hands from Igor.


----------



## Ticonderoga

eyeamgrewt said:


> Changed this guy up a bit. Swapped insert to the "Tokyo GMT" from Dr. Seikostain, and hands from Igor.


Much better


----------



## DocTone

saturnine said:


> Here we have some ordinary looking Vostok....


Nice job :-!, which lumen do you use ?


----------



## saturnine

DocTone said:


> Nice job :-!, which lumen do you use ?


Thank you. 3501 Luminova produced by Herr Ranfft.

bidfun1518130810 (Closes: 2-9-18, 0:00:10) 3501: Luminous Paste, Luminova


----------



## DocTone

Final Stage: Changed the hands ( by Igor ) one more time, painted and relumend by me. Stock second Hand. Paint of the inner ring by a "lemon yellow" refreshed.
Together with the very nice Tropic rubber (by watchgecko) it is now nearly perfect for me


----------



## isti

DocTone said:


> Final Stage: Changed the hands ( by Igor ) one more time, painted and relumend by me. Stock second Hand. Paint of the inner ring by a "lemon yellow" refreshed.
> Together with the very nice Tropic rubber (by watchgecko) it is now nearly perfect for me


Awesome!|>
Is that some sort of acid etching on the case?


----------



## DocTone

isti said:


> Awesome!|>
> Is that some sort of acid etching on the case?


Thx ...
Yes, using iron III chloride.... ( here you see another example using this process : https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mods-1133714-246.html#post38059602)


----------



## TelagaWarna




----------



## Tarquin

You're persistent mate.....I'll give you that!


----------



## Nort2068

Thumbs up for AM watches's bezels!Look just amazing

View attachment DSC00798.jpg


View attachment DSC00786.jpg


----------



## sideways2

That's their dark blue one correct??


----------



## TimeWanderer

I put together racing style Vostok Amphibian watch slowly over a year. Its made form a Bulgarian sourced 80s Amphibia case and 2409 movement, A Vostok watch dress dial and hands from Poland, A French rally bracelet with a Chinese replacement clasp I modified. This custom bezel in from a Ukrainian ebay seller and is made to use Seiko inserts. The insert is from Dagazwatch.com


----------



## Nort2068

Yes!


----------



## Nort2068

sideways2 said:


> That's their dark blue one correct??


Yes


----------



## James_

A simple mod just the way I like it.


----------



## jetcash

TimeWanderer said:


> I put together racing style Vostok Amphibian watch slowly over a year. Its made form a Bulgarian sourced 80s Amphibia case and 2409 movement, A Vostok watch dress dial and hands from Poland, A French rally bracelet with a Chinese replacement clasp I modified. This custom bezel in from a Ukrainian ebay seller and is made to use Seiko inserts. The insert is from Dagazwatch.com
> View attachment 12011290


I will never be able to wear a razor bracelet. My wrist is too small. Sigh. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury

Love the blue dial VOSPLORER especially but, all three of them look great.


----------



## TimeWanderer

jetcash said:


> I will never be able to wear a razor bracelet. My wrist is too small. Sigh.
> 
> Actually, I have small wrists too and the rally bracelet was originally too big. I just used small pliers to carefully remove the excess links and closed back the connecting loop link to put it back together. With a little buffing to take out any minor denting that may have occured it looked good as new.


----------



## saturnine

James_ said:


> A simple mod just the way I like it.


Scuba Dude looks more comfortable not having to swim through the date. And thanks for posting a brass dot-dash.


----------



## James_

saturnine said:


> Scuba Dude looks more comfortable not having to swim through the date. And thanks for posting a brass dot-dash.


Exactly my thoughts when buying it. Although a date isn't so annoying for me because I wear a watch for extended periods, 1 week at least.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Before:









and after:


----------



## munichjoe

So this one came in the other day, and I have a bit of time to play with it today. So here's what I was thinking.... 
And eventually a possible case swap.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

munichjoe said:


> So this one came in the other day, and I have a bit of time to play with it today. So here's what I was thinking....
> And eventually a possible case swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


hmmm.... maybe a green bezel to go with the tan strap and yellow dial? seems so many black bezels, looks good but at the same time, black bezels are so common


----------



## munichjoe

Ticonderoga said:


> hmmm.... maybe a green bezel to go with the tan strap and yellow dial? seems so many black bezels, looks good but at the same time, black bezels are so common


Just using what I have..... And the brown strap is old and dry.... Plus I'm not really a fan of light brown leather.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

munichjoe said:


> Just using what I have..... And the brown strap is old and dry.... Plus I'm not really a fan of light brown leather.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


No worries LOL - when I first read your post I thought it was more of a question than a statement. I wholeheartedly understand the "using what you've got" when modding. I suppose, in 10 years, I'll have a bin full of extra bezels, crowns, straps & it will be easy to just fish something out.

You ever consider selling that beauty, keep me in mind ;-)


----------



## munichjoe

So, here's where I am at now. 
Hands- speedtimerkollektion 
Bezel - older pers iirc
Strap- Seiko style (can't remember from where)









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

Annnnnd then there was this.....

















Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

And got this one pimped as well...









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

I wore my 710 on a NATO to the pool for the first time over Memorial weekend, and realized that fabric straps are not suited for immersion. Despite the synthetic weave and heat, it stayed damp for a while. I will keep my diver on sharkmesh or rubber. I am exploring rubber options and the isofrane style has inevitably caught my eye. There are several manufacturers making isofrane styled straps, but this is a $100 watch (once I factor in mods) and I am not keen on spending $100 on a strap. So I am stuck looking for clones. Does anyone have pictures of amphibias on isofrane straps, and what other rubber straps should I be considering?


----------



## Abrazagar

DerangedGoose said:


> I wore my 710 on a NATO to the pool for the first time over Memorial weekend, and realized that fabric straps are not suited for immersion. Despite the synthetic weave and heat, it stayed damp for a while. I will keep my diver on sharkmesh or rubber. I am exploring rubber options and the isofrane style has inevitably caught my eye. There are several manufacturers making isofrane styled straps, but this is a $100 watch (once I factor in mods) and I am not keen on spending $100 on a strap. So I am stuck looking for clones. Does anyone have pictures of amphibias on isofrane straps, and what other rubber straps should I be considering?


Saw this one on photobucket. Looks nice.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

DerangedGoose said:


> I wore my 710 on a NATO to the pool for the first time over Memorial weekend, and realized that fabric straps are not suited for immersion. Despite the synthetic weave and heat, it stayed damp for a while. I will keep my diver on sharkmesh or rubber. I am exploring rubber options and the isofrane style has inevitably caught my eye. There are several manufacturers making isofrane styled straps, but this is a $100 watch (once I factor in mods) and I am not keen on spending $100 on a strap. So I am stuck looking for clones. Does anyone have pictures of amphibias on isofrane straps, and what other rubber straps should I be considering?


Unfortunetaly I have no pictures about the setup:
IMHO the straps by Obris Morgan are great for Price (https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/stra...-scented-natural-rubber-strap-1572970-35.html)
After "Cooking" the smell past away, and by the more roundish form it fits very well.


----------



## nckwvr

I'm also still looking for a strap for my 710 black scuba dude. I'm thinking either a vintage leather or rubber. Pictures would be appreciated


----------



## saturnine

DerangedGoose said:


> I wore my 710 on a NATO to the pool for the first time over Memorial weekend, and realized that fabric straps are not suited for immersion. Despite the synthetic weave and heat, it stayed damp for a while. I will keep my diver on sharkmesh or rubber. I am exploring rubber options and the isofrane style has inevitably caught my eye. There are several manufacturers making isofrane styled straps, but this is a $100 watch (once I factor in mods) and I am not keen on spending $100 on a strap. So I am stuck looking for clones. Does anyone have pictures of amphibias on isofrane straps, and what other rubber straps should I be considering?


Agreed, NATOs don't dry quickly. Perlons do, however.

Here are photos of exactly what you didn't ask for.


----------



## Ticonderoga

DerangedGoose said:


> I wore my 710 on a NATO to the pool for the first time over Memorial weekend, and realized that fabric straps are not suited for immersion. Despite the synthetic weave and heat, it stayed damp for a while. I will keep my diver on sharkmesh or rubber. I am exploring rubber options and the isofrane style has inevitably caught my eye. There are several manufacturers making isofrane styled straps, but this is a $100 watch (once I factor in mods) and I am not keen on spending $100 on a strap. So I am stuck looking for clones. Does anyone have pictures of amphibias on isofrane straps, and what other rubber straps should I be considering?


The first time I wore my Scuba Dude yesterday was in the sea and I agree, took a while for the NATO to dry off.









One of these "No Dive Limits" rubber straps came on a vintage Amphib I bought, I had no idea if it was any good or not or what the price was. I put it on the SD and it seems comfortable enough.









Did a quick eBay and I see that they are *$5.95 International Shipping included.*

Link


----------



## DerangedGoose

Im not at all a fan of wavy straps, unfortunately. Google actually turned up a wealth of Amphibias on Isofrane styled straps:


----------



## JedIsDead

Boneto Cinturini offers vanilla scented straps made from NBR rubber. Much better than the dust gathering silicone straps you often find on Ebay. And they are a LOT cheaper than an Isofrane. Expect to pay $20 to $30.

Meranom sells a Tropic style rubber strap that's quite affordable. It is silicone, but it is pretty nice. It uses normal style spring bars rather than the fat style ones that I prefer on a rubber strap because it is a little on the thin side. I think the vintage-looking tropic style looks more at home on a Vostok than an Isofrane style strap imho.


----------



## JedIsDead

I found this on Ebay. Looks awesome, but can't say anything about it. It would look great on a scuba dude.


----------



## randb

My first attempt at a relume with noctilumina in a 670 case. I found the new 12,3,6,9 dial was actually a really dark grey. So I swapped it over for the older date version which has a really rich deep black much more suited to the deep black Dagaz insert. Completed with a Dave Murphy bezel and Corvus bond strap. I love it.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr

Very nice! So how difficult is reluming?


----------



## saturnine

nckwvr said:


> Very nice! So how difficult is reluming?


If you're just doing dots & hands (if you're comfortable removing & re-setting hands), not difficult at all - give it a shot.
This should give you an idea:







randb said:


> My first attempt at a relume with noctilumina in a 670 case.


How many attempts or how difficult did you find it to achieve the right ratio of powder to binder?

How long did the lume in your mixing pot last before getting too dry to work with?


----------



## randb

It was easier than I thought really. I just mixed until thought it was right. I practised a few times dropping dots on an old dial to make sure the lume wasnt to runny or too dry them just applied dots. The hands were a little trickier but I just thinned out the mixture a bit more to allow it to flow a little more. Mixing the lume I find, is all about a softly softly approach. Definitely use a loupe when applying. As far as drying time goes it was quite cold when I did this so I had plenty of time. I probably could have done 2 dials easily. You can always add thinner which is supplied if it does dry out too much. Give it a go just take your time.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shavely Manden

My first Vostok mod: an Amphibia 670 Scuba Dude with a Pepsi Boris bezel. It's just a simple bezel swap, but I rather like my Pepsi Dude.

I was kind of surprised at how difficult it was to get the original bezel off...it really put up a fight.


----------



## DocTone

150 Mod . The case is perfect for the thick Seiko spring bars ( it is a mess to use Vostok stock spring bars in salt water... )


----------



## nckwvr

randb said:


> It was easier than I thought really. I just mixed until thought it was right. I practised a few times dropping dots on an old dial to make sure the lume wasnt to runny or too dry them just applied dots. The hands were a little trickier but I just thinned out the mixture a bit more to allow it to flow a little more. Mixing the lume I find, is all about a softly softly approach. Definitely use a loupe when applying. As far as drying time goes it was quite cold when I did this so I had plenty of time. I probably could have done 2 dials easily. You can always add thinner which is supplied if it does dry out too much. Give it a go just take your time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Cool. And what did you use to apply it?


----------



## munichjoe

DocTone said:


> 150 Mod . The case is perfect for the thick Seiko spring bars ( it is a mess to use Vostok stock spring bars in salt water... )
> View attachment 12080850
> 
> View attachment 12080866
> 
> View attachment 12080882


Dayum!!!!!!! 
That's hot! 
Bezel? Dial? Hands?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

DocTone said:


> 150 Mod . The case is perfect for the thick Seiko spring bars ( it is a mess to use Vostok stock spring bars in salt water... )


Woah, those hands and dial! Vostok could learn a thing or two from you.


----------



## tamtkpp

DocTone said:


> 150 Mod . The case is perfect for the thick Seiko spring bars ( it is a mess to use Vostok stock spring bars in salt water... )
> View attachment 12080850
> 
> View attachment 12080866
> 
> View attachment 12080882


Awesome !!! What did you done to the case ? This one is absolutely unique among Vostok mods

watch_nian @ instagram


----------



## DocTone

Wow , gentlemen thx for the great feedback. 
Parts : Dagaz Helo Dial , hands by Igor (painted and relumend by me ) , stock second hand of a kommandierskie ( painted by me) ,
stainless crown. , bezel by pers184
Iron III chloride for etching the case, and edding for creating the Art., nail laquer to cover sensitive areas ..
Take all these parts and then playing puzzle with colours , Art for etching ...

Crazy effect with these hands : at 6 o'clock it looks that the Indexes ( 12 and 6 ) changing the position


----------



## saturnine

DocTone said:


> Wow , gentlemen thx for the great feedback.
> Parts : Dagaz Helo Dial , hands by Igor (painted and relumend by me ) , stock second hand of a kommandierskie ( painted by me) ,
> stainless crown. , bezel by pers184
> Iron III chloride for etching the case, and edding for creating the Art., nail laquer to cover sensitive areas ..
> Take all these parts and then playing puzzle with colours , Art for etching ...
> 
> Crazy effect with these hands : at 6 o'clock it looks that the Indexes ( 12 and 6 ) changing the position
> View attachment 12085338


I see a rocket.

Or an advanced version of pong.


----------



## jetcash

Subtle 2 tone bracelet on my 710? After a brushing? Thoughts, please .

Brass and gold, Idk. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## mxm

jetcash said:


> Subtle 2 tone bracelet on my 710? After a brushing? Thoughts, please .
> 
> Brass and gold, Idk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


I'd leave the Perlon alone. Looks great!


----------



## randb

mxm said:


> I'd leave the Perlon alone. Looks great!


Agreed the perlon looks the goods.


----------



## randb

Double post disregard


----------



## randb

nckwvr said:


> Cool. And what did you use to apply it?


Toothpick


----------



## Cafe Latte

Shavely Manden said:


> My first Vostok mod: an Amphibia 670 Scuba Dude with a Pepsi Boris bezel. It's just a simple bezel swap, but I rather like my Pepsi Dude.
> 
> I was kind of surprised at how difficult it was to get the original bezel off...it really put up a fight.
> 
> View attachment 12070002


Nice watch but it looks VERY tight though, a watch that tight would drive me nuts.
Chris


----------



## C-Gee

Vostok SE 100 Manta Ray


----------



## Tarquin

I project I've been working on for a while finally comes together......MOCTOK!

090 case with a matte finish, bezel in cold steel & plain black insert from Dr Seikostain, seconds hand - blued steel Amphibian type from Meranom.

Dial and hour / minute hands - 3D printed in stainless steel. It was not simple to get these hands to fit, lots of sanding and manipulation required. Unfortunately, my applying of luminous compound is far from up to scratch, so what you see here is the first prototype.





















What a time to be alive!


----------



## nckwvr

Tarquin said:


> I project I've been working on for a while finally comes together......MOCTOK!
> 
> 090 case with a matte finish, bezel in cold steel & plain black insert from Dr Seikostain, seconds hand - blued steel Amphibian type from Meranom.
> 
> Dial and hour / minute hands - 3D printed in stainless steel. It was not simple to get these hands to fit, lots of sanding and manipulation required. Unfortunately, my applying of luminous compound is far from up to scratch, so what you see here is the first prototype.
> 
> View attachment 12097946
> View attachment 12097954
> View attachment 12097978
> 
> 
> What a time to be alive!


Wow! That would look killer when completely lumed!


----------



## DocTone

Tarquin said:


> I project I've been working on for a while finally comes together......MOCTOK!
> 
> 090 case with a matte finish, bezel in cold steel & plain black insert from Dr Seikostain.....


Outstanding ideas and composition
Excellent !


----------



## nckwvr

Tarquin said:


> I project I've been working on for a while finally comes together......MOCTOK!
> 
> 090 case with a matte finish, bezel in cold steel & plain black insert from Dr Seikostain, seconds hand - blued steel Amphibian type from Meranom.
> 
> Dial and hour / minute hands - 3D printed in stainless steel. It was not simple to get these hands to fit, lots of sanding and manipulation required. Unfortunately, my applying of luminous compound is far from up to scratch, so what you see here is the first prototype.
> 
> View attachment 12097946
> View attachment 12097954
> View attachment 12097978
> 
> 
> What a time to be alive!


Wow! That would look killer when completely lumed!


----------



## mariomart

I decided to put together this little charmer today  .

Vintage brushed Amphibia 470 case, SE Meranom sandwich dial, standard Amphibia handset, modified 2416b movement, SE Meranom silver bezel and a vintage Zim metal bracelet.


----------



## messyGarage

Tarquin said:


> I project I've been working on for a while finally comes together......MOCTOK!
> 
> 090 case with a matte finish, bezel in cold steel & plain black insert from Dr Seikostain, seconds hand - blued steel Amphibian type from Meranom.
> 
> Dial and hour / minute hands - 3D printed in stainless steel. It was not simple to get these hands to fit, lots of sanding and manipulation required. Unfortunately, my applying of luminous compound is far from up to scratch, so what you see here is the first prototype.
> 
> View attachment 12097946
> View attachment 12097954
> View attachment 12097978
> 
> 
> What a time to be alive!


Whoa! Awesome!


----------



## sideways2

mariomart said:


> I decided to put together this little charmer today  .
> 
> Vintage brushed Amphibia 470 case, SE Meranom sandwich dial, standard Amphibia handset, modified 2416b movement, SE Meranom silver bezel and a vintage Zim metal bracelet.


That's pretty damn spanky!!

Are there any sandwich dials that are current at the moment??


----------



## mroatman

sideways2 said:


> Are there any sandwich dials that are current at the moment??


Here you go: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/120/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-120512.html


----------



## mariomart

mroatman said:


> Here you go: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/120/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-120512.html


Unfortunately that is not a sandwich dial :-(



sideways2 said:


> That's pretty damn spanky!!
> 
> Are there any sandwich dials that are current at the moment??


Meranom dumped quite a lot of "minor defect" surplus sandwich dials on the site a few months ago. I managed to snap up 2 each of the blue, aubergine and orange(gold) before ThePossumKing arrived and bought the lot :-d lol

They were only available for a limited run of 120 and 420 cases, so I'm unsure if/when they will be available again.

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/120se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-120360nk.html
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/120se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-120359nb.html
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/420se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-420361b.html


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


> Unfortunately that is not a sandwich dial :-(


Wait, so it's called a sandwich dial because of the way the dial is made -- "sandwiching" the pieces together?

I always thought it was called this because the 12/3/6/9 triangles looked like a sandwich cut into four pieces!! :-d o|


----------



## sideways2

Ah...

Would love the blue one myself!!


----------



## mariomart

Yes Dash, because of the "sandwiching" of the dial, lol :roll:

Which makes for interesting times when going to use one as the extra thickness must be taken into account by either using a dateless movement with extended length hour and minute canon's, or the way I prefer which is to use a 2416b movement and remove the entire date complication, leaving the needed extra height of the canon's.


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


> Yes Dash, because of the "sandwiching" of the dial, lol


Learn something new every day...


----------



## antilucem

mariomart said:


> Yes Dash, because of the "sandwiching" of the dial, lol :roll:
> 
> Which makes for interesting times when going to use one as the extra thickness must be taken into account by either using a dateless movement with extended length hour and minute canon's, or the way I prefer which is to use a 2416b movement and remove the entire date complication, leaving the needed extra height of the canon's.


I wondered how you would fit it in. So a 2416B works with the date-wheel removed and that's all. I would like to fit this, Mario.









Hope not too cold there right now.

Barry


----------



## mariomart

antilucem said:


> I wondered how you would fit it in. So a 2416B works with the date-wheel removed and that's all. I would like to fit this, Mario.
> 
> Hope not too cold there right now.
> 
> Barry


Hey Barry 

Not just the date wheel, the entire complication plate and associated parts as well. I'm not familiar with the dial you have shown so I really don't know what thickness you are dealing with.

As for the weather we have been having a very mild Winter so far, it hasn't rained in 17 days, but we are expecting a few drops tomorrow. I hope things are going well for you.


----------



## mxm

Tarquin said:


> I project I've been working on for a while finally comes together......MOCTOK!
> 
> 090 case with a matte finish, bezel in cold steel & plain black insert from Dr Seikostain, seconds hand - blued steel Amphibian type from Meranom.
> 
> Dial and hour / minute hands - 3D printed in stainless steel. It was not simple to get these hands to fit, lots of sanding and manipulation required. Unfortunately, my applying of luminous compound is far from up to scratch, so what you see here is the first prototype.
> 
> View attachment 12097946
> 
> 
> What a time to be alive!


Dare I suggest white hands and blue markers for the lume?


----------



## nckwvr

I read the other day that Parnis bezel inserts fit the Vostok bezels that use SKX inserts (are you still following this?  ). The outer diameter is the same but the inner diameter is slightly smaller than the SKX inserts. This means relatively cheap ceramic inserts. So who of you tried this? Would love to see some pictures.


----------



## mariomart

nckwvr said:


> I read the other day that Parnis .....


Ooh !!! Off Topic but I still have a soft spot for my Parnis Portuguese  lol


----------



## elerman777

Just bezel and a bracelet swap, but looks and feels like a new watch














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nckwvr

Was bored today when I got back home. Decided to turn my stock 710 bezel into a porthole.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

antilucem said:


> I wondered how you would fit it in. So a 2416B works with the date-wheel removed and that's all. I would like to fit this, Mario.
> 
> View attachment 12106738
> 
> 
> Hope not too cold there right now.
> 
> Barry


This dial is 0.5mm thickness and Molnija 3608 movement.
I think for Vostok - maximum is 0.8mm dial with tall CP and HW. 
For dial 1mm thickness Hands is not fit correctly.


----------



## Rimmed762

I think I need to use new Favinov bezel with 059. The perfect match. Now it is time to choose the case.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Rimmed762 said:


> I think I need to use new Favinov bezel with 059. The perfect match. Now it is time to choose the case.


Is that bezel missing the lume pip?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Yes for now. It will be matched to the lume on the dial.

Professional eyes.


----------



## eminguy

Beautiful brush job! I just bought my first Amphibians, a 710 and 670 for me, and a 120 for my wife. I want to brush the 710. Hope it turns out as well as yours. Kuddos!


----------



## DocTone

Yes, switched some cases of my existent mods, then I decided that a "Summer Diver" is strongly required.


----------



## nckwvr

My new bezel insert arrived today. Quite a different vibe from the Seiko pepsi insert that it replaced. A more classic look I think.

Now I'm just waiting for the ss crowns I ordered from Meranom.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abrazagar

Rimmed762 said:


> I think I need to use new Favinov bezel with 059. The perfect match. Now it is time to choose the case.


Out of curiosity, are those pips flimsy feeling? I wouldn't imagine so, but I've seen some watches where pips like that fall off..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

These just arrived to Favinov but no problems that I am aware. Mine is now traveling to me.


----------



## Abrazagar

Finally finished modding my zissou. Chainmail after market strap and a different bezel from Meranom.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidanm

Finally finished my 420 mod by adding a Meranom display back. Sure the 2409 many not be the most beautifully finished movement but I love being able to see her run


----------



## munichjoe

Changed up the bezel on the dude. He now has a AM bezel,though im not sure if I like the combo. It might get put on a different project. But until I get that far, I think it will stay here for a bit. Thanks @mistervostock for the quick package. 
Though it may be temporary, and previously I thought the dude looked OK as is, I may now be tempted to give him a colored ring.... Just not sure what color....









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

My friend is having a birthday pretty soon. Me and my friends thought that we'd give him a nice watch.

Choice was 090059 built by Favinov. 
-2416B serviced and adjusted
-090 case
-stainless crown
-059 dial with large lume dots
-Favinov turqoise bezel
-Favinov paddle hands
-shark mesh with machined buckle
-engraved caseback

I am a bit tempted to keep it myself.


----------



## munichjoe

OK, so I've looked at favinovs ebay page, and couldn't find it. Where are you guys finding the new 059 bezels????? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

Aidanm said:


> Finally finished my 420 mod by adding a Meranom display back. Sure the 2409 many not be the most beautifully finished movement but I love being able to see her run


Murph watch homage?


----------



## Aidanm

mroatman said:


> Murph watch homage?


Right you are 

This has become everyday wearer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

mariomart said:


> Unfortunately that is not a sandwich dial :-(
> 
> Meranom dumped quite a lot of "minor defect" surplus sandwich dials on the site a few months ago. I managed to snap up 2 each of the blue, aubergine and orange(gold) before ThePossumKing arrived and bought the lot :-d lol
> 
> They were only available for a limited run of 120 and 420 cases, so I'm unsure if/when they will be available again.
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/120se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-120360nk.html
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/120se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-120359nb.html
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/420se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-420361b.html


My word,Mr Mariomart how on earth did you get those dials in over there in WA so quickly?...Still waiting for mine in Sydney. I think they have just left St petersburg today!

P.S Thanks again for PM with the advice with the Sandwich dials.


----------



## mariomart

Confuse-a-cat said:


> My word,Mr Mariomart how on earth did you get those dials in over there in WA so quickly?...Still waiting for mine in Sydney. I think they have just left St petersburg today!
> 
> P.S Thanks again for PM with the advice with the Sandwich dials.


Just lucky I guess and I'm always happy to help


----------



## jupiter6

Hi all, I just received a small window display back from Meranom and it doesn't fit. It's a hair too big. Has anyone else bought one recently with the same problem? I'll be sending them an email about it shortly.


----------



## Aidanm

jupiter6 said:


> Hi all, I just received a small window display back from Meranom and it doesn't fit. It's a hair too big. Has anyone else bought one recently with the same problem? I'll be sending them an email about it shortly.


Perhaps my one had the same issue. I noticed a tiny irregularity on one of the two tabs that sit into the case. I managed to scrape it off and the caseback subsequently fit with no issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6

Aidanm said:


> Perhaps my one had the same issue. I noticed a tiny irregularity on one of the two tabs that sit into the case. I managed to scrape it off and the caseback subsequently fit with no issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Rimmed762

munichjoe said:


> OK, so I've looked at favinovs ebay page, and couldn't find it. Where are you guys finding the new 059 bezels?????


These just came in and are propably not yet listed. You could contact Favinov directly via e-mail or send a PM, he is a member here.


----------



## saturnine

Does anyone have photos of a 420 case they brushed? I am considering brushing the face (not much surface area, I know) of the case, leaving the sides polished. Thinking that will tone it down just right.


----------



## Spench

MisterVostok said:


> Does anyone know if a 420 bezel will fit the 119 case? I don't have one here to try, but wonder if it would clear the crown. I know 090 bezels don't fit the 119, but maybe the 420 are smaller?


Yes, it will fit


----------



## DerangedGoose

Posted this in another thread but thought I would put it here for anyone considering strap options:

I have settled on Isofranes as the rubber / summer strap of choice; they really do breathe better than all the other rubber options and dont stay wet. Perlons are good too but the few I have had started fraying at the seals. Borealis makes a very affordable isofrane clone, in an excellent non-lint attracting compound, for $25 shipped. Black, Blue, and Orange are available. I wish they had other colors too. Obris Morgan has a more extensive color catalogue, but their strap is 10mm longer and these straps are already pretty long as it is. IMO the Obris strap and other long type variants are unsuitable for anyone with wrists under 7.5-8''. You can see so many wrist shots with the keepers and the flap right up against the watch at 12. Not such a clean look. My wrists are 7.25-7.5 and the Borealis fits much better:


----------



## little_w

That bezel looks really good on this particular model. It is not a Meranom, is it? Where is it from if I can ask?


----------



## Spench

No worries. That's right, the crown gets in the way. The bezel for 090 is straight-sided whereas most of the others have a lip that lets them clear the crown. I find the chrome/brass bezels usually end up in my parts drawer anyways. Lots of nice stainless alternatives available


----------



## kakefe

instagram .watchcolony


----------



## Rimmed762

My guess, 2415. Because there is no date. It could be 2416 with calendar under the dial. I think ???????????? shouldn't be used in manual watches.  Caseback could tell us more.

Meranom stainless steel crown will fit to any 24-series movements.


----------



## Rimmed762

???????????? means Avtopodzavod means self-winding.


----------



## Rimmed762

Rimmed762 said:


> munichjoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so I've looked at favinovs ebay page, and couldn't find it. Where are you guys finding the new 059 bezels?????
> 
> 
> 
> These just came in and are propably not yet listed. You could contact Favinov directly via e-mail or send a PM, he is a member here.
Click to expand...

Reply to my own message but here is a picture of choices.


----------



## saturnine

Rimmed762 said:


> Reply to my own message but here is a picture of choices.


Are these any different than those for sale at Meranom?


----------



## DerangedGoose

little_w said:


> That bezel looks really good on this particular model. It is not a Meranom, is it? Where is it from if I can ask?


Its from Bandukh, he has a few different versions of this bezel (various PVD finishes and marking colors) and some interesting straps:

bandukh | eBay


----------



## Rimmed762

saturnine said:


> Are these any different than those for sale at Meranom?


These are modeled by old Vostok bezel AFAIK and so are Meranoms. Colours are different and luming is better and done by Favinov. I think they are pretty much the same by shape and style.


----------



## little_w

DerangedGoose said:


> Its from Bandukh, he has a few different versions of this bezel (various PVD finishes and marking colors) and some interesting straps: bandukh | eBay


Thank you! And I thought I searched eBay pretty carefully. I picked two so I am waiting for bandukh to confirm combined shipping. Will post photos if/when successful 

EDIT: Ordered, paid. Yuri is very quick in communicting.

And by the way, I finally managed to put the clean bezel on  Third try.


----------



## Spench

MisterVostok said:


> Thanks for that. I was wondering if it would clear the crown. I have a 420 incoming from Meranom and will be changing the bezel so thought I may as well use it on my 119.
> I read that the 090 bezels don't fit the 119, is that due to them fouling the crown or some other issue?


Tried to respond to your PM but it said you weren't set up to receive private messages or something


----------



## DerangedGoose

little_w said:


> Thank you! And I thought I searched eBay pretty carefully. I picked two so I am waiting for bandukh to confirm combined shipping. Will post photos if/when successful
> 
> EDIT: Ordered, paid. Yuri is very quick in communicting.
> 
> And by the way, I finally managed to put the clean bezel on  Third try.


Looks good! Which bezels did you pick? Which watches will they be going on?


----------



## little_w

Thanks! I bought these two bezels:









I want to try it on my 710916:









I will have to experiment a bit but will be posting it here as I go


----------



## mxm

Aidanm said:


> Finally finished my 420 mod by adding a Meranom display back. Sure the 2409 many not be the most beautifully finished movement but I love being able to see her run
> 
> View attachment 12201554
> 
> 
> Looks nice!
> Can you tell me the number of the dial?
> Thanks!


----------



## Ragna

This is a small vid i did with my modded vostok.

Adapting the new komandirskie steel clasp on the seiko z22 rubber strap

Enjoy 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragna

Aidanm said:


> Finally finished my 420 mod by adding a Meranom display back. Sure the 2409 many not be the most beautifully finished movement but I love being able to see her run
> 
> View attachment 12201554
> View attachment 12201570


I like that caseback. On meranom theres also one with a bigger apperture.

But this newer one has a charm of its own !


----------



## toomanymatts

'morning boys...

Got to thinking over the weekend that a 110/120 case, sterile bezel and dial may make for a decent Explorer homage.

Did some googling and never seen it done...anyone taken that on before?

Sadly Meranom doesn't seem to have that dial in either of those cases, but can buy that separately...

Sort of like this:









With this bezel...









Any thoughts on which case may work better for that Rolexy-look?

Love to see pics if it's been done. I did a thread search on 'Explorer' and couldn't see anything, so apologies if I'm That Guy 

Matt


----------



## toomanymatts

Aidanm said:


> Finally finished my 420 mod by adding a Meranom display back. Sure the 2409 many not be the most beautifully finished movement but I love being able to see her run


Did you order this from Meranom directly? I have had my eye on their page for a while, the clear casebacks (both large and small window) seem to be permanently out of stock.

Also - what hands have you used here?


----------



## Ragna

toomanymatts said:


> 'morning boys...
> 
> Got to thinking over the weekend that a 110/120 case, sterile bezel and dial may make for a decent Explorer homage.
> 
> Did some googling and never seen it done...anyone taken that on before?
> 
> Sadly Meranom doesn't seem to have that dial in either of those cases, but can buy that separately...
> 
> Sort of like this:
> 
> View attachment 12241258
> 
> 
> With this bezel...
> 
> View attachment 12241282
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on which case may work better for that Rolexy-look?
> 
> Love to see pics if it's been done. I did a thread search on 'Explorer' and couldn't see anything, so apologies if I'm That Guy
> 
> Matt


420 Case cause its one of the smallest (and has no crown guards)

With that plain steel bezel should be cool


----------



## Aidanm

toomanymatts said:


> Did you order this from Meranom directly? I have had my eye on their page for a while, the clear casebacks (both large and small window) seem to be permanently out of stock.
> 
> Also - what hands have you used here?


Yeah I ordered the caseback from Meranoms site. It was available for around two weeks a month or so ago so I managed to grab a small and large window version. Personally, I prefer the small window.

The hands are from IgorIV on this forum.


----------



## toomanymatts

Ragna said:


> 420 Case cause its one of the smallest (and has no crown guards)
> 
> With that plain steel bezel should be cool


Thanks for that.

I used to have a 420 and sold it - I found it a little small on me TBH (7.5 inch wrist). The 710 fits me well, despite being a mm shorter lug to lug - just a more substantial shape. I generally prefer 22mm straps as well, which has me leaning toward the 120....but those crown guards aren't ideal. Wonder if I can file them off like guys do with Invictas......


----------



## Aidanm

mxm said:


> Aidanm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished my 420 mod by adding a Meranom display back. Sure the 2409 many not be the most beautifully finished movement but I love being able to see her run
> 
> View attachment 12201554
> 
> 
> Looks nice!
> Can you tell me the number of the dial?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It's the 811 if I remember correctly
Click to expand...


----------



## toomanymatts

toomanymatts said:


> 'morning boys...
> 
> Got to thinking over the weekend that a 110/120 case, sterile bezel and dial may make for a decent Explorer homage.
> 
> Did some googling and never seen it done...anyone taken that on before?
> 
> Sadly Meranom doesn't seem to have that dial in either of those cases, but can buy that separately...
> 
> Sort of like this:
> 
> With this bezel...
> 
> Any thoughts on which case may work better for that Rolexy-look?
> 
> Love to see pics if it's been done. I did a thread search on 'Explorer' and couldn't see anything, so apologies if I'm That Guy
> 
> Matt


...maybe the 670? I've never seen that in person. Any thoughts? 20mm lug width, so that matches the inspiration...no crown guards either.


----------



## mxm

Aidanm said:


> mxm said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the 811 if I remember correctly
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## mxm

Ragna said:


> This is a small vid i did with my modded vostok.
> 
> Adapting the new komandirskie steel clasp on the seiko z22 rubber strap
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great!


----------



## Spench

toomanymatts said:


> 'morning boys...
> 
> Got to thinking over the weekend that a 110/120 case, sterile bezel and dial may make for a decent Explorer homage.
> 
> Did some googling and never seen it done...anyone taken that on before?
> 
> Sadly Meranom doesn't seem to have that dial in either of those cases, but can buy that separately...
> 
> Sort of like this:
> 
> View attachment 12241258
> 
> 
> With this bezel...
> 
> View attachment 12241282
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on which case may work better for that Rolexy-look?
> 
> Love to see pics if it's been done. I did a thread search on 'Explorer' and couldn't see anything, so apologies if I'm That Guy
> 
> Matt


Hey Matt, I used a 270 case for this one.


----------



## mxm

toomanymatts said:


> 'morning boys...
> 
> Got to thinking over the weekend that a 110/120 case, sterile bezel and dial may make for a decent Explorer homage.
> 
> Did some googling and never seen it done...anyone taken that on before?
> 
> Sadly Meranom doesn't seem to have that dial in either of those cases, but can buy that separately...
> 
> Sort of like this:
> 
> With this bezel...
> 
> Any thoughts on which case may work better for that Rolexy-look?
> 
> Love to see pics if it's been done. I did a thread search on 'Explorer' and couldn't see anything, so apologies if I'm That Guy
> 
> Matt


I think the best would be the 100 case, once the "squary" shape is filed down.


----------



## 6tffd

Do you take the watch apart to do this?
Also, did you use sandpaper to brush it or something?


----------



## 6tffd

Read up earlier, see that you used nail files... But did you still take the watch apart?


----------



## eyeamgrewt

110 with black shark bezel, black/red planet ocean insert, black rubber strap all from dr.seikostain. Dial from asap31 and h/m hands from Igor, stock second hand


----------



## eyeamgrewt

710 with bezel from arkustime, Dagaz insert, dial from asap31, h/m hands from Igor, stock seconds hand, strap from fandebnb.com


----------



## eyeamgrewt

poacherturnedgamekeeper said:


> That is not an 090. It is a 710 ministry.


Haha yes. Looking at 090's while posting. Apparently I don't multitask well. Thanks!


----------



## Spench

poacherturnedgamekeeper said:


> Where can I get a blue ceramic bezel insert like this one?


Ebay - search 'Ceramic bezel insert'


----------



## Aidanm

toomanymatts said:


> 'morning boys...
> 
> Got to thinking over the weekend that a 110/120 case, sterile bezel and dial may make for a decent Explorer homage.
> 
> Did some googling and never seen it done...anyone taken that on before?
> 
> Sadly Meranom doesn't seem to have that dial in either of those cases, but can buy that separately...
> 
> Sort of like this:
> 
> View attachment 12241258
> 
> 
> With this bezel...
> 
> View attachment 12241282
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on which case may work better for that Rolexy-look?
> 
> Love to see pics if it's been done. I did a thread search on 'Explorer' and couldn't see anything, so apologies if I'm That Guy
> 
> Matt


I second the vote for a 420 with Meranom stainless bracelet.

Here's an old mod of mine:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

6tffd said:


> Read up earlier, see that you used nail files... But did you still take the watch apart?


I used professional nail files. And I'm too lazy to take everything apart. I did use a bunch of masking tape, though!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## motanuincaltat




----------



## toomanymatts

Spench said:


> Hey Matt, I used a 270 case for this one.





mxm said:


> I think the best would be the 100 case, once the "squary" shape is filed down.





Aidanm said:


> I second the vote for a 420 with Meranom stainless bracelet.
> 
> Here's an old mod of mine:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks boys for the thoughts....coincidentally someone posted this today on Arkustime's FB which is pretty close to what I had in mind originally (dial switch required, but color schemes all the same)...I'm giving this some serious thought...









...those crown guards tho......


----------



## Ron521

710007 from Zenitar, with Meranom bezel and crown, and strap from Amazon


----------



## Spench

toomanymatts said:


> Thanks boys for the thoughts....coincidentally someone posted this today on Arkustime's FB which is pretty close to what I had in mind originally (dial switch required, but color schemes all the same)...I'm giving this some serious thought...
> 
> ...those crown guards tho......


Looks like you and I have very similar tastes. Here's a couple more shots of mine, and one I put together for a buddy. I hope they help you decide how to proceed


----------



## NorthSailor

Sure, You can find the 110 case with the 647 face on Amazon, at Vostok Chistopol:Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry : Men : Watches : Wrist Watches : Vostok Chistopol


----------



## 6tffd

toomanymatts said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> I used to have a 420 and sold it - I found it a little small on me TBH (7.5 inch wrist). The 710 fits me well, despite being a mm shorter lug to lug - just a more substantial shape. I generally prefer 22mm straps as well, which has me leaning toward the 120....but those crown guards aren't ideal. Wonder if I can file them off like guys do with Invictas......


Just so you know... the 120 case has 18mm lugs, not 22mm - in case you preferred the 120 for that reason


----------



## rotaexacta

What's up with the 420662 face? I can't seem to find an Amphibia 420662 dial to buy. The couple on Ebay seem to be painted dimly and does not the whitish or silvery kind of indices I'm looking for.


----------



## Aeterno

rotaexacta said:


> What's up with the 420662 face? I can't seem to find an Amphibia 420662 dial to buy. The couple on Ebay seem to be painted dimly and does not the whitish or silvery kind of indices I'm looking for.


Meranom search "Any watch dial".


----------



## rotaexacta

Aeterno said:


> Meranom search "Any watch dial".


 Thank you Aeterno! That was a great save. I hope I could still modify the order I made.  @all May I ask who has the 420334 and 420335 dials? I would like to get the one with a brighter paint scheme. Some sites display these two with a subdued color while others show it with a golden tint. Thanks


----------



## DerangedGoose

Picked up an olive isofrane from Bandukh for the summer. Wish the script was in Russian / Cyrillic, but its the only option out there in this color. I am adding a navy one from Borealis to go with the black one and I will be all set for the ocean!


----------



## Martins.

Today


----------



## Ragna

*Mod - Date wheel and Crown change on Amphibian*

Just tried on a black date wheel and crown on my 710 case.

Also removed the lume for a cleaner look.

Enjoy


----------



## Ragna




----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

Guys is there any chance to put rotating bazels with clicks, as in Seiko skx, for example?

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## little_w

In theory everything is possible. BUT you'd have to mess with both the bezel AND the case. There are not teeth on the case to make it click. Also, no bezels are being produced for Amphibia with internal teeth, as far as I know. So no, negative.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

little_w said:


> In theory everything is possible. BUT you'd have to mess with both the bezel AND the case. There are not teeth on the case to make it click. Also, no bezels are being produced for Amphibia with internal teeth, as far as I know. So no, negative.


Pity 
Thanks for your answer.

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Derek N

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Guys is there any chance to put rotating bazels with clicks, as in Seiko skx, for example?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


The only two Amphibias with clicking bezels that I know of are the 1967 and NVCH-300 reissues.


----------



## Rimmed762

And 020 SE from Meranom.


----------



## little_w

Yeah, but it kind of spoils it. Why change perfect? If you tune your bezel to rotate just right - not too tight, not too loose - it's a winner! Few things annoy me more than wanting to use bezel for simple countdown and having to turn it all the way around! And then usually missing the 12 by half a click when aligning it... and there we go, another full turn


----------



## Canaris

First Amphibia Mods:
[please repost without knives - read forum rules]


----------



## jetcash

little_w said:


> Yeah, but it kind of spoils it. Why change perfect? If you tune your bezel to rotate just right - not too tight, not too loose - it's a winner! Few things annoy me more than wanting to use bezel for simple countdown and having to turn it all the way around! And then usually missing the 12 by half a click when aligning it... and there we go, another full turn


I like that it's quiet. I can futz with it absently during meetings and not be obnoxious.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w

jetcash said:


> I like that it's quiet. I can futz with it absently during meetings and not be obnoxious.


Yes, or that.  Be what it may, I prefer Vostok's bi-directional non-lock bezel over my Promaster or Prospex. |>


----------



## Cafe Latte

I shoot ftr comps and I use my bezel for timing my shoot to make sure I dont go over time. I agree with others it is annoying to miss the mark and have to go round again with a clicking bezel, I prefer the Vostok one.
Chris


----------



## rotaexacta

Shoutout to little_w and saturnine. Thanks for the help and the links. 

@Boris bezel users (vostok to seiko) and those who have used Rolex Sub inserts 16610 16800 on the Boris bezel...
Is it a good fit or do I need to do some filing on the outer edge? TIA


----------



## nckwvr

rotaexacta said:


> Shoutout to little_w and saturnine. Thanks for the help and the links.
> 
> @Boris bezel users (vostok to seiko) and those who have used Rolex Sub inserts 16610 16800 on the Boris bezel...
> Is it a good fit or do I need to do some filing on the outer edge? TIA


Not sure where my bezel is from but it takes Seiko inserts. I got my 16610 style insert from wholesale...tlet on eBay. I just posted a picture in the show your amphibia threat.

Regular 16610 inserts won't fit, they're different in size to the Seiko skx inserts.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mauzer67




----------



## MattBrace

Derek N said:


> The only two Amphibias with clicking bezels that I know of are the 1967 and NVCH-300 reissues.

















They did make some others but not many..


----------



## kakefe

I ve modded my companion while escaping from rainy days of Moscow to the hot beaches of Aegean sea 









instagram @watchcolony


----------



## rotaexacta

kakefe said:


> I ve modded my companion while escaping from rainy days of Moscow to the hot beaches of Aegean sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


Great choice of SE dial and bezel! Goes well together


----------



## saturnine

.


----------



## little_w

I am still loving my 420 with clean bezel.


----------



## mariomart

Finally completed my trio of sandwich dials :-!

The final addition is the Orange sandwich, which is composed of a vintage Vostok Type 52 case, case back and crown, Meranom SE sandwich dial, 2416b Automatic with the calendar complication removed to allow for the extra thick dial, new crystal, Planet Ocean bezel from seller saltua2014 on Ebay, black hand set from aftermarket seller in Italy, second hand from Komandirskie, deer leather rally watch strap from cheapestnatostraps.com .

I think it all works together quite nicely, however I have a black and orange perlon strap on it's way which might just see a look in the future.


----------



## heimdalg




----------



## DerangedGoose

Got a navy isofrane style strap to complement the black and olive. This one might be my favorite:

[Mod edit: please repost without the knife]


----------



## saturnine

Ammonia fumes:


----------



## Celtic100

I think I have caught a bug, love these watches.

My first Vostok, I was after a good looking beater watch and after much deliberation I pulled the trigger on a Komandirskie 431783 and mated it to
a Dr Seikostain SE bezel and then put it on a vintage bond Nato, I know hang me already but I think it looks great, I may go further and change the hands.





































And an arty one.


----------



## tamtkpp

saturnine said:


> Ammonia fumes:


What a strong mod ! Looks really great with the perlon strap !

watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## Arizone

Posting a very cool mod found on Watch.ru


----------



## Aidanm

Work in progress while I wait for my Favinov bezel. Dial is from Favinov with his new technique of lume dot application and blue hands are from him also.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Any lume shots? Please? One that I saw really glows.


----------



## jupiter6

Arizone said:


> Posting a very cool mod found on Watch.ru


That is a fantastic mod. Simple but very effective.


----------



## Aidanm

Rimmed762 said:


> Any lume shots? Please? One that I saw really glows.


Here you. Quick charge with iPhone torch. It does glow brighter than that with my LEDLenser










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Does it last well? It glows for sure.


----------



## Rimmed762

I was being impolite. Thank you for posting the lume shot.


----------



## marathonna

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/a...h/jpg.gifwatchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

my new mod..


----------



## little_w

That is very nice. There is something to say about the clean bezel - it definitely has the capacity of transforming any timepiece into an elegant, younger looking version of itself.


----------



## marathonna

little_w said:


> That is very nice. There is something to say about the clean bezel - it definitely has the capacity of transforming any timepiece into an elegant, younger looking version of itself.


it is not just the bezel..i also changed the face and band..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## ThePossumKing

Working 16 hour days, 6 days a week to pay for your daughter's upcoming semester of college and to buy a car to replace your old junker doesn't leave much time or money for your watch habit...




But since I've now gotten that all taken care of, I can get back to business!




I built a MOD 5513 homage last year, but was never happy with the way it turned out. So I thought I'd give it another shot, but this time with a white numeral transition dial and large pilot hands instead of the silver numeral Russian dial and small white sword hands I used on the first model.




I'm liking this one a lot better, and I'm happy that I haven't lost the touch


----------



## mariomart

ThePossumKing said:


> Working 16 hour days, 6 days a week to pay for your daughter's upcoming semester of college and to buy a car to replace your old junker doesn't leave much time or money for your watch habit...
> 
> But since I've now gotten that all taken care of, I can get back to business!


Nice to have you back


----------



## Neros

Mi 090 with bezel, bracelet and back mods...


















and the old parts for reference..


----------



## DocTone

In the first step the "Summer Diver project" had a fun background .
Now it's real and is fixed on the wrist. I like the 70's style more and more. 
Of course the 090 case and these russian dials are the best base to built up.

After 















Before


----------



## DerangedGoose

If you matched the blasted finish of the case with that machined bezel, it would be the best combo, IMO. I wish Meranom sold blasted bezels. They are difficult to find.


----------



## Racerke

Got to let this one go...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONE A2003 met Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr

My stainless steel crowns that I ordered from Meranom arrived today finally after more than a month of waiting. These things have seen places, they have been all over Russia 

Polished the end of this one. I guess I would like it even better completely polished but it'll do for now.

I kinda liked the quirky and tinny stock crown because of its Russian charm, but this looks good, more professional and they're so much easier to use.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

I had to go get my meranom pkg from customs yesterday....  
But waiting for my parts was worth it.  









And some may have seen the vintage brown / yellow dial that I modded a bit back... 
Well, I decided to repaint the ring, and while I was at it, start a ring for another project.... 








Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar

DocTone said:


> In the first step the "Summer Diver project" had a fun background .
> Now it's real and is fixed on the wrist. I like the 70's style more and more.
> Of course the 090 case and these russian dials are the best base to built up.
> 
> After
> View attachment 12344327
> 
> View attachment 12344329
> 
> 
> Before


Whoa what dial is that?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

Took a cadet that she didn't like the dial, took a cadet that has a bad mainspring, swapped the dials, and then put on some hands from a phiby(min hand had to be slightly shortened). 









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TleVta

croarcher said:


> A simple one (for jetcash to compare)


I like what was done to this bezel.


----------



## mariomart

I would like peoples opinions on which strap/band would be the best choice.

I originally had the tan leather rally on there which I think looked quite good, but then I received a nice black/orange perlon strap which I am starting to like a little more.

I know that I could just go with both and alternate them, just after peoples opinions


----------



## Cafe Latte

mariomart said:


> I would like peoples opinions on which strap/band would be the best choice.
> 
> I originally had the tan leather rally on there which I think looked quite good, but then I received a nice black/orange perlon strap which I am starting to like a little more.
> 
> I know that I could just go with both and alternate them, just after peoples opinions
> 
> View attachment 12354171
> 
> 
> View attachment 12354173
> 
> 
> View attachment 12354175
> 
> 
> View attachment 12354177
> 
> 
> View attachment 12354181


Oh sorry you said strap, I could not take my eyes off that dial!!
Chris


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


> I would like peoples opinions on which strap/band would be the best choice.


My vote goes to the original tan leather rally strap.

Man, what a cool mod. Well done there.


----------



## eyeamgrewt

I like the tan but...



mariomart said:


> I know that I could just go with both and alternate them


^^^


----------



## Martins.




----------



## little_w

Black-orange perlon if you ask me. Amazing combo!


----------



## jupiter6

+1 for tan


----------



## DerangedGoose

Props on that machined orange bezel. Is that from Pers?


----------



## mariomart

DerangedGoose said:


> Props on that machined orange bezel. Is that from Pers?


Not from Pers but from a seller on Ebay with the name of saltua2014

Here is the listing I purchased from, but most are out of stock Bezel Vostok Amphibian Watches Stainless SteelWith Seiko Insert Безель Восток | eBay


----------



## munichjoe

Fixed and recased this one last night.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

Annnnnd another round with the dude.... This time in addition to the SS stem and dude case back, he received a black date ring and his old black bezel. And to test a new paint pen, an old second hand.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar

Found it! If anyone else was looking.

Clock. Dial. Watch Wostok (Vostok) Amphibian, Amfibia. Diameter - 29,40mm | eBay


----------



## Snapperon

I have never posted to this forum, only looked a little, so I hope this is the correct edicate for this page. After a start with Chinese reps and homages, I wandered into the Russians with mods for a more tool watch look. I have a lot that I really like, but just received and hot rodded this one that I'm particularily fired up about. It's a 150344. Brushed it up a bit with some 400 grit, tossed the original bracelet for a NATO. But, what I'm especially impressed with is the bezel that I received from a seller on ebay whose ID is Bandukh. Search for him or the actual bezel by searching for "Vostok bezel blue PVD". The color of this thing is awesome! It's not the typical blue on sub bezel. It's darker, but yet much brighter depending on how the light catches it. It's very hard to catch in pictures, but I tried. New favorite! Not sure about the strap, but I like the business end of this one. Take a look! Don't worry, it's waterproof.......


----------



## eyeamgrewt

Snapperon said:


> I have never posted to this forum, only looked a little, so I hope this is the correct edicate for this page. After a start with Chinese reps and homages, I wandered into the Russians with mods for a more tool watch look. I have a lot that I really like, but just received and hot rodded this one that I'm particularily fired up about. It's a 150344. Brushed it up a bit with some 400 grit, tossed the original bracelet for a NATO. But, what I'm especially impressed with is the bezel that I received from a seller on ebay whose ID is Bandukh. Search for him or the actual bezel by searching for "Vostok bezel blue PVD". The color of this thing is awesome! It's not the typical blue on sub bezel. It's darker, but yet much brighter depending on how the light catches it. It's very hard to catch in pictures, but I tried. New favorite! Not sure about the strap, but I like the business end of this one. Take a look! Don't worry, it's waterproof.......
> View attachment 12359047
> View attachment 12359051


Nice! I have the same bezel on a Komandirskie, love it!


----------



## mariomart

So I looked inside my parts trays and figured I could pull together another mod using one of Meranoms "minor defect" sandwich dials. :-!

I used a vintage Vostok Amphibia case, case back and crown, stainless steel Meranom plain bezel, modern black Amphibia hands, Meranoms SE Orange sandwich dial, a 2414 movement with the calendar complication and plate removed, new Amphibia crystal and a black deer leather strap.

I think it looks the business. I've also posted a picture of my family of sandwich dial mods. Don't they look happy together?


----------



## ThePossumKing

mariomart said:


> So I looked inside my parts trays and figured I could pull together another mod using one of Meranoms "minor defect" sandwich dials. :-!
> 
> I used a vintage Vostok Amphibia case, case back and crown, stainless steel Meranom plain bezel, modern black Amphibia hands, Meranoms SE Orange sandwich dial, a 2414 movement with the calendar complication and plate removed, new Amphibia crystal and a black deer leather strap.
> 
> I think it looks the business. I've also posted a picture of my family of sandwich dial mods. Don't they look


 Oh, sure...i use an SE dial with a 2414 and everyone jumps down my throat. Comrade mariomart does it and it's all 'good job, comrade! Vodka for everyone!' 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

ThePossumKing said:


> Oh, sure...i use an SE dial with a 2414 and everyone jumps down my throat. Comrade mariomart does it and it's all 'good job, comrade! Vodka for everyone!'
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, I'm not feeling the love Mr T P King :-d


----------



## DerangedGoose

Previous pics were taken down due to some props I had used as staging, so here they are again. Loving Isofrane style straps (blue and black are borealis, olive is an ebay find)


----------



## GadgetKing

My latest Vostok mod is an interpretation of the classic Seiko rally divers. I'm a sucker for them, so I wanted to make something close in style with an Amphibian. I think the 090 case with a coin edge bezel along with the right insert and dial are a pretty good homage.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Guys, could you please help me out?

I was deciding between






and






but then i found






on the internet.

It's like best of both worlds for me: 420 case and 512 dial. But i can't find it anywhere! Does anybody knows if this model is discontinued? If yes, is it possible to buy the 420916 and then swap the dial from 120512?


----------



## rothko

makeyeu said:


> It's like best of both worlds for me: 420 case and 512 dial. But i can't find it anywhere! Does anybody knows if this model is discontinued? If yes, is it possible to buy the 420916 and then swap the dial from 120512?


It should be a straight forward dial swap. Meranom or eBay seller Asap31 might have that dial available by itself. It does indeed look great in the 420 case!


----------



## eminguy

My first Vostok Amphibian (710916) and my first mod. (I now own three, all modded.). For this one, I stripped the chrome from the original bezel with an acid bath and added a nato. Dial and hands are stock. It was done about three weeks ago, and is already showing a decent patina. Love these watches!

I also bought my wife a Scuba Dude (120658) and modded it as my 710916. It is her first diver and she loves it. She used to prefer more "feminine" looking watches, but she says I have converted her. Thanks to everyone on the forums for your advice, info,feedback, and input.


----------



## Aidanm

Here's a mod for my brother in law who's a keen hunter. He doesn't know I'm assembling it.

The final parts from Favinov arrived today:
-Serviced 2415
-Relumed dial and hands
-Favinov bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

Meranom has the 1st edition (?) Radio Room SE dial in stock.

I paired that with a 110 case, 2409 movement, ETA hands and a bandukh bezel and I now have another Radio Room model scratched off my list


----------



## galito

Aidanm said:


> Here's a mod for my brother in law who's a keen hunter. He doesn't know I'm assembling it.
> 
> The final parts from Favinov arrived today:
> -Serviced 2415
> -Relumed dial and hands
> -Favinov bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the bezel the same as the one sold by Meranom? At least, this one seems very similar.


----------



## jetcash

ThePossumKing said:


> Meranom has the 1st edition (?) Radio Room SE dial in stock.
> 
> I paired that with a 110 case, 2409 movement, ETA hands and a bandukh bezel and I now have another Radio Room model scratched off my list
> 
> View attachment 12380177


Pretty awesome!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidanm

galito said:


> Is the bezel the same as the one sold by Meranom? At least, this one seems very similar.


I don't have a Meranom one to compare to but they look similar.
Reason I went with Favinov is so the lume matched the hands and the price was right 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetKing

Here's my take on the classic scuba dude- 710 case, champagne scuba dude dial, blued hands, OSC black Atlas bezel, Dagaz Soxa Type II insert, Meranom scuba dude caseback and OSC rubber strap. Amazingly with all the Vostoks I've had, this is my first scuba dude! I think I'll be keeping this one.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Thanks @youonlylivetwice!

Guys, what do you think of the new 670 case?









The dial is very nice, very retro. I was wondering, how this case would fit the wrist (I have ~6 in. wrist). Anyone has seen any comparison photos of this new case?
Also, can this case be modded? Will custom bezels fit?


----------



## Hartig

makeyeu said:


> Thanks @youonlylivetwice!
> 
> Guys, what do you think of the new 670 case?


Length/width wise it's almost identical to the 100 case, but it has more material at the octagonal sides. This and the slightly thinner strap width (20mm) makes it look bigger and longer than the 100 case. I really like the styling.

Also, it features a stainless steel bezel and much nicer crown. Custom bezels will fit just like on any other amphibia.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Hartig said:


> Length/width wise it's almost identical to the 100 case, but it has more material at the octagonal sides. This and the slightly thinner strap width (20mm) makes it look bigger and longer than the 100 case. I really like the styling.
> 
> Also, it features a stainless steel bezel and much nicer crown. Custom bezels will fit just like on any other amphibia.


thanks! if it will be possible to brush the case that would make it a beauty i think.


----------



## washwash

youonlylivetwice said:


> I cannot post links as I am a new member, but Meranom sells the 512 dial (just search for 512 dial on meranom.com).
> Also you can buy the 512 already in a 420 case. Just search on bbay.com for: 420512 Vostok, and one will come up on shark mesh bracelet.


You can also have Meranom install that dial in a brand new 420, they offer that service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w

Thanks to MattBrace I have my 420662 with the original (red) seconds hand. The longer black hand is nice but made the watch just a bit too black and white. I am happy with how it is now! Thanks Matt!!!

On Meranom bracelet:








On rubber strap:








Detail of the lumi point on bezel:








And a comparison of the 420662 and 710916 (both with custom hands, bezel and bracelet):


----------



## amil




----------



## LogisticsCzar

makeyeu said:


> Thanks @youonlylivetwice!
> 
> Guys, what do you think of the new 670 case?
> 
> View attachment 12389051
> 
> 
> The dial is very nice, very retro. I was wondering, how this case would fit the wrist (I have ~6 in. wrist). Anyone has seen any comparison photos of this new case?
> Also, can this case be modded? Will custom bezels fit?


I have that dial incoming from eBay for a 090 mod. I like that case, can't be helpful with details though.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

LogisticsCzar said:


> I have that dial incoming from eBay for a 090 mod. I like that case, can't be helpful with details though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Hope you post the pics when the mod is done!


----------



## ThePossumKing

Many thanks to comrade jetcash for a great deal on 3 sets of Dagaz hands!

I used the set of black snowflake hands on my last blue SE dial

Just waiting for a 110 case with the new style favinov bezel to arrive


----------



## Martins.




----------



## LogisticsCzar

First Vostok and I'm currently mid-mod. The 090. New dial black and blue coming and a grey and black dial going to decide between them but I'm sort of liking the scuba dude greenish blue dial that's on there now.

I will decide on which hands to get when dials come in. Thougj stock hands are pretty nice as is.

This bezel is a tad loose though not entirely happy with it, sort of clinking when I twist my wrist, I could just contact cement it down I guess since it's not a clicking bezel anyway.

Thoughts on dials etc.? Suggestions on bezel jangling?










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

LogisticsCzar said:


> First Vostok and I'm currently mid-mod. The 090. New dial black and blue coming and a grey and black dial going to decide between them but I'm sort of liking the scuba dude greenish blue dial that's on there now.
> 
> I will decide on which hands to get when dials come in. Thougj stock hands are pretty nice as is.
> 
> This bezel is a tad loose though not entirely happy with it, sort of clinking when I twist my wrist, I could just contact cement it down I guess since it's not a clicking bezel anyway.
> 
> Thoughts on dials etc.? Suggestions on bezel jangling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


The blue and black dial wont work on a 24xx movement unless you remove the dial feet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## washwash

Here's my first mod.

Started life as a 420270.

Bracelet: Meranom
Bezel: Boris Bezel
Insert: generic ceramic Submariner insert from eBay 
Dial: Vintage Soviet-era dial

Yeah, I did break off the back of the second hand during reassembly, so I'm going to get that replaced. Works normally, though.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc

LogisticsCzar said:


> First Vostok and I'm currently mid-mod. The 090. New dial black and blue coming and a grey and black dial going to decide between them but I'm sort of liking the scuba dude greenish blue dial that's on there now.
> 
> I will decide on which hands to get when dials come in. Thougj stock hands are pretty nice as is.
> 
> This bezel is a tad loose though not entirely happy with it, sort of clinking when I twist my wrist, I could just contact cement it down I guess since it's not a clicking bezel anyway.
> 
> Thoughts on dials etc.? Suggestions on bezel jangling?


To tighten the bezel you need to remove it and do some bending of the the wire that sits inside the little channel.

To make the bezel tighter the wire needs to follow the channel less snugly. That means it is more angular so that it raises out of the groove and grips the case. If you think about it, a perfectly circular wire wouldn't grip the case at all.

To achieve this, first try straightening one of the existing kinks and replace the bezel. I usually go for as straight as I can whilst still able to get it to pop on.

I also find it's easiest to pop on if the sir you're pushing down last is where the two ends are free. I usually put this at 12 so I can do the same trick when removing.

Occasionally you get a case/bezel combination where you just can't get them to attach without it being really sloppy. In this situation some people have used dental floss as something to jam
between the two. I believe there are instructions in Matt's modding thread.

You'll get the hang of it with some experimentation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar

dmnc said:


> To tighten the bezel you need to remove it and do some bending of the the wire that sits inside the little channel.
> 
> To make the bezel tighter the wire needs to follow the channel less snugly. That means it is more angular so that it raises out of the groove and grips the case. If you think about it, a perfectly circular wire wouldn't grip the case at all.
> 
> To achieve this, first try straightening one of the existing kinks and replace the bezel. I usually go for as straight as I can whilst still able to get it to pop on.
> 
> I also find it's easiest to pop on if the sir you're pushing down last is where the two ends are free. I usually put this at 12 so I can do the same trick when removing.
> 
> Occasionally you get a case/bezel combination where you just can't get them to attach without it being really sloppy. In this situation some people have used dental floss as something to jam
> between the two. I believe there are instructions in Matt's modding thread.
> 
> You'll get the hang of it with some experimentation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah yeah makes sense thanks for the advice.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DOHCta

Morning all, I am in dire need of a gold coin edge bezel for my mod abut can't find anywhere...

I know drseikostein sells a small shark tooth bezel in gold but I really just want a traditional coin edge profile... Does anyone had any idea where I could find one?

All failing that, where could I get a stainless one pvd coated and rough estimate on costs??

Thanks in adavance


----------



## munichjoe

Not sure about it.... Trying to enjoy it and be friends with it.... But for some reason the orange ring bothers me....









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragna

munichjoe said:


> Not sure about it.... Trying to enjoy it and be friends with it.... But for some reason the orange ring bothers me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Love that orange ring.

Reminds me of a breitling superocean


----------



## munichjoe

I know the light is crap, but I'll try a cpl tomorrow in daylight...









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thirdgenbird

What bracelet is that?

Does anyone have a source for a 22mm bracelet with a blasted finish?


----------



## eyeamgrewt

munichjoe said:


> I know the light is crap, but I'll try a cpl tomorrow in daylight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I'm digging the orange- are you just painting the tension ring?


----------



## ThePossumKing

DOHCta said:


> Morning all, I am in dire need of a gold coin edge bezel for my mod abut can't find anywhere...
> 
> I know drseikostein sells a small shark tooth bezel in gold but I really just want a traditional coin edge profile... Does anyone had any idea where I could find one?
> 
> All failing that, where could I get a stainless one pvd coated and rough estimate on costs??
> 
> Thanks in adavance


Dr. Seikostain does sell a coin edge gold bezel. The title is misleading, but it is not a shark tooth bezel. I just bought one myself

https://www.ebay.com/itm/302129236874

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeamgrewt

Speaking of gold bezels, does anyone have one of Dr.Seikostain's gold bezels on a gold Komandirskie? Wondering how they'd match..


----------



## Celtic100

Best place to look is OSC Facebook page :

Hope this helps.




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1571335409567213&id=100000723077969





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1571335409567213&id=100000723077969


----------



## mariomart

DOHCta said:


> Morning all, I am in dire need of a gold coin edge bezel for my mod abut can't find anywhere...
> 
> I know drseikostein sells a small shark tooth bezel in gold but I really just want a traditional coin edge profile... Does anyone had any idea where I could find one?
> 
> All failing that, where could I get a stainless one pvd coated and rough estimate on costs??
> 
> Thanks in adavance


Perhaps this one which was just listed on Ebay?

Bezel for Watches Vostok Amphibian without insert BRONZE Восток АМФИБИЯ


----------



## LogisticsCzar

munichjoe said:


> Not sure about it.... Trying to enjoy it and be friends with it.... But for some reason the orange ring bothers me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I like it, it's different for sure but that's a good thing in my book too many mods are too subtle for my tastes. Also it compliments the second hand nicely. Is that orange band part of the dial or a chapter ring? Would a chapter ring even fit?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar

Thirdgenbird said:


> What bracelet is that?
> 
> Does anyone have a source for a 22mm bracelet with a blasted finish?


Try Strapcode, search Google Strapcode 22mm blasted

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar

Thirdgenbird said:


> What bracelet is that?
> 
> Does anyone have a source for a 22mm bracelet with a blasted finish?


Oh and the one he's got on there is of the Hexad type basically a super oyster with angular link edges. You see them a lot on microbrand divers like Helson, Armida, Helm.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Thirdgenbird

LogisticsCzar said:


> Try Strapcode, search Google Strapcode 22mm blasted
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I tried that. I also emailed them. The only blasted 22mm bracelet they currently have is the super engineer II which I don't think will fit on the 090 case.

They list a blasted super oyster but only with seiko specific end links.


----------



## LogisticsCzar

Thirdgenbird said:


> I tried that. I also emailed them. The only blasted 22mm bracelet they currently have is the super engineer II which I don't think will fit on the 090 case.
> 
> They list a blasted super oyster but only with seiko specific end links.


Well Dang, yeah I agree the super engineer would look off / a little much with 090. Happy hunting!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

For those who have asked, the bracelet is from the bay, and that's the tension ring under the crystal that has had its color changed. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mxm

munichjoe said:


> Not sure about it.... Trying to enjoy it and be friends with it.... But for some reason the orange ring bothers me....


Maybe with a black dial?


----------



## vukasind

My mod:
Komandirskie brass case
Scuba Dude dial
Black date wheel
Gilt amhibia hands
Bronze bezel 
Green ceramic insert








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy

My third Vostok mod. 670920. Bezel & insert from dr.seikostain. Black leather strap from... a seller on Amazon (don't remember the name). Really loving this! Other than straps, these are the only watches I have modded, 3 thus far, 2 for me, 1 for my wife. It has given me the courage/confidence to tackle other "jobs". Next project is a Seiko Turtle reissue. But they say you never forget your first--in which case the Vostoks will always be special to me.


----------



## mariomart

I went dumpster diving in my spare parts bin again and came up with this. A touch of Sega Rally


----------



## VWatchie

*@munichjoe* is that orange ring the crystal ring? If so, who painted it? If it was you, what kind of paint did you use and what method (spray, brush, etc.)? Thanks!

EDIT: OK, just saw your reply, thanks! Anyone with experience painting the crystal tension ring?


----------



## saturnine

DOHCta said:


> Morning all, I am in dire need of a gold coin edge bezel for my mod abut can't find anywhere...
> 
> I know drseikostein sells a small shark tooth bezel in gold but I really just want a traditional coin edge profile... Does anyone had any idea where I could find one?
> 
> All failing that, where could I get a stainless one pvd coated and rough estimate on costs??
> 
> Thanks in adavance


If you are really wanting that fine coin edge like on a dot-dash bezel, drop one in muriatic acid (wear protection) for a few hours & when you check on it you will find a shiny gold bezel in place of the silver one you once had. The paint on the bezel will be untouched. It will tarnish in time but can always be polished up again. Unless you're looking for 24k gold, this is probably the easiest way to find what you're looking for.


----------



## munichjoe

24 Hours said:


> *@munichjoe* is that orange ring the crystal ring? If so, who painted it? If it was you, what kind of paint did you use and what method (spray, brush, etc.)? Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: OK, just saw your reply, thanks! Anyone with experience painting the crystal tension ring?


I tried first an acrylic spray. Way too thick. 
I found a paint pen. It's lacquer.... And i let it breathe /dry a couple days..... So we'll see.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

A rainy day pic from yesterday and a subway pic from tonight. 
I think I do like it so....









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk
And in the bus


----------



## drDuka

My 150 variation :Changed bezel,crown,hands,caseback and strap..military like 









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

I was going for the look of an old coin when I stripped the stock bezel on this 710.
Dial and second hand from my box of parts and pieces.
Cheers


----------



## VWatchie

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 12409981
> 
> I was going for the look of an old coin when I stripped the stock bezel on this 710.
> Dial and second hand from my box of parts and pieces.
> Cheers


Exquisite! Congrats!


----------



## VWatchie

munichjoe said:


> I tried first an acrylic spray. Way too thick.
> I found a paint pen. It's lacquer.... And i let it breathe /dry a couple days..... So we'll see.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Please keep us posted on the result! Thanks!


----------



## saturnine

onastar1989 said:


> I was going for the look of an old coin when I stripped the stock bezel on this 710.
> Dial and second hand from my box of parts and pieces.
> Cheers


I would say you you achieved your goal in spades. What was your patination method?


----------



## onastar1989

saturnine said:


> I would say you you achieved your goal in spades. What was your patination method?


Thank you very much!
First I soaked the bezel in acetone, which loosened the paint in the numbers, then scraped the rest out with a needle.
Then I stripped the chrome plating off the brass bezel with a gray 3M pad (same one I used to brush the case) and knocked down the teeth a bit on the edges to give them an "old coin" look. Not too much, though, that brass is soft!
Then I dropped it in brass aging solution a jeweler friend had given me, for just a couple minutes. Rinse with water and polish with a cotton cloth.

I'm not sure what the brand name is, but if you search for "brass aging solution" you will find some places that sell small bottles for cheap. This forum has several methods listed as well - the baking soda and vinegar method, ammonia vapor method and the "bury-it-in-the-yard-for-a-couple-months" method.

I'd like to find an older Vostok or Poljot with a brass case and try this solution on it. Good luck!


----------



## galito

Well, the big doubt is what model to buy next... this one, is still a work in progress. So many options.


----------



## onastar1989

So many amazing pieces here from all of you, very inspiring.
I've been wondering why I haven't seen more variation on dials, what with all the great 28.5mm dials out there from Yobokies, Dagaz etc. 
*Is there anyone doing Vostok mods with dials other than Vostok?* I'd love to see them.

Here's a 150366 (love the chunky, utilitarian look and feel of the case) I recently modded with a Dagaz dial.
Brushed the case, swapped bezel and insert, which I may switch to a cleaner variation for more of a Black Bay look.
Brushed hour and minute hands, scraped white paint off second hand and brushed it to match.
The toothier, solid crowns on these are great, a bit more finger-friendly than the tin can crowns on some of the other models. 
I filed the sharp edges down slightly on it, however.
And I don't think I could've gotten a better match with lume if I tried:
Check out how the dots match the hands and the bars match the pip.

I think this is quickly becoming my favorite watch.

Here's a shout-out for those who recommended Polywatch. One week after I finished the mod I managed to put a huge scratch on the crystal.
Picked up a tube of Polywatch and it buffed it out completely. Amazing stuff.
Cheers.


----------



## milligan

Here is mine in the jacuzzi and in the surf.


----------



## PixlPutterMan

BevoWatch said:


> _
> I've really enjoyed wearing my Bulova this morning, however...
> 
> *Bulova Accutron II 96B253*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but notice this project watch that I did last year.
> Definitely an affordable that punches way above its entry point after all is done. Some may think its a bit blingy
> and I can understand since it certainly not my style but I like how this piece turned out.
> Its unique to me and it gets the job done so I wear it.
> 
> *
> Modded Vostok Amphibia 420335*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This very affordable piece isn't so bad looking in my humble opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping everyone is having a terrific Thursday.
> b-)​_


Can anyone point me towards the build of this? It seems the owner of this watch has since been banned...


----------



## onastar1989

milligan said:


> Here is mine in the jacuzzi and in the surf.


Great photos! Looking forward to taking mine snorkeling on Maui in January.


----------



## eyeamgrewt

PixlPutterMan said:


> Can anyone point me towards the build of this? It seems the owner of this watch has since been banned...


It's a 420335- https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/420/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-420335.html

Not sure who bezel is from but there's a few sources for similar coin edge bezels-

BOCTOK VOSTOK ST.STEEL THE.COIN.100.ONE CUSTOM SHARK TEATHS BEZEL DW-02-P | eBay

Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.

Insert- https://www.dlwwatches.com/collecti...products/ceramic-bezel-inserts-sub-black-gold


----------



## PixlPutterMan

eyeamgrewt said:


> It's a 420335- https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/420/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-420335.html
> 
> Not sure who bezel is from but there's a few sources for similar coin edge bezels-
> 
> BOCTOK VOSTOK ST.STEEL THE.COIN.100.ONE CUSTOM SHARK TEATHS BEZEL DW-02-P | eBay
> 
> Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.
> 
> Insert- https://www.dlwwatches.com/collecti...products/ceramic-bezel-inserts-sub-black-gold


Thank you very much. Next question, I am having a hard time visualizing what a good bezel replacement would be for the existing vostok I have....

Any ideas?


----------



## studiompd

milligan said:


> Here is mine in the jacuzzi and in the surf.


Shacked! i see you got the south that came trhough


----------



## onastar1989

PixlPutterMan said:


> Thank you very much. Next question, I am having a hard time visualizing what a good bezel replacement would be for the existing vostok I have....
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 12414803


Check out this link. Scroll down to entry #17 from Wotsch. He has an image of 21 different bezels for comparison.

Vostok Amphibia mods


----------



## sideways2

That's an AM Diver bezel...


----------



## ThePossumKing

I finished up my SE dial mod today. Just need to find the perfect band/strap for it...









Thanks again to comrade jetcash for the great deal on the Dagaz hands!


----------



## mariomart

ThePossumKing said:


> I finished up my SE dial mod today. Just need to find the perfect band/strap for it...
> 
> Thanks again to comrade jetcash for the great deal on the Dagaz hands!


Now, that's nice :-!


----------



## jetcash

ThePossumKing said:


> I finished up my SE dial mod today. Just need to find the perfect band/strap for it...
> 
> View attachment 12415155
> 
> 
> Thanks again to comrade jetcash for the great deal on the Dagaz hands!


Cheers! Did you have to pinch down or ream out the mounting holes on the hands, or did they fit OK?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

jetcash said:


> Cheers! Did you have to pinch down or ream out the mounting holes on the hands, or did they fit OK?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


They had to be closed down


----------



## onastar1989

PixlPutterMan said:


> Thank you very much. Next question, I am having a hard time visualizing what a good bezel replacement would be for the existing vostok I have....
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 12414803


How about this bezel?
(image stolen from the internet)


----------



## onastar1989

Made my own sandwich dial by cutting and drilling a piece of stainless for my 150349. 
Brushed dial and case to match.
Painted the date wheel underneath the holes matte black. 
Cheers.


----------



## eyeamgrewt

Just finished this 420, was going for something a tad more dressy than my other Vostoks. This is my first 420, I had been hesitant to pick one up as I thought it'd be a tad on the small side for my wrist, but I think it wears well- I'll probably pick up another.

Smooth bezel from Meranom, ETA 2824/36 dial from Ofrei, paddle hr/min hands from Favinov and stock Komandirskie seconds hand.


----------



## onastar1989

eyeamgrewt said:


> Just finished this 420, was going for something a tad more dressy than my other Vostoks. This is my first 420, I had been hesitant to pick one up as I thought it'd be a tad on the small side for my wrist, but I think it wears well- I'll probably pick up another.
> 
> Smooth bezel from Meranom, ETA 2824/36 dial from Ofrei, paddle hr/min hands from Favinov and stock Komandirskie seconds hand.


Classic looking and understated. Looks great, nice to see a non Vostok dial. Reminds me of a vintage Timex.


----------



## Lucille

What is the number of the dial on this watch. I've got the 710 green scuba dude (dial #386). I've never seen the gold colored version, but I'd like to get my hands on one.


----------



## mxm

.


----------



## mxm

PixlPutterMan said:


> Thank you very much. Next question, I am having a hard time visualizing what a good bezel replacement would be for the existing vostok I have....
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 12414803


A bezel with a Rolex type brown insert and a leather strap, maybe?


----------



## Celtic100

I have found a new form of torture......

Awaiting Russian Post


----------



## samshy

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Lucille said:


> What is the number of the dial on this watch. I've got the 710 green scuba dude (dial #386). I've never seen the gold colored version, but I'd like to get my hands on one.


This one? 658









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp

No tweezer needed anymore 

watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## VWatchie

eyeamgrewt said:


> Just finished this 420, was going for something a tad more dressy than my other Vostoks. This is my first 420, I had been hesitant to pick one up as I thought it'd be a tad on the small side for my wrist, but I think it wears well- I'll probably pick up another.
> 
> Smooth bezel from Meranom, ETA 2824/36 dial from Ofrei, paddle hr/min hands from Favinov and stock Komandirskie seconds hand.


I really like that "ETA 2824/36 dial from Ofrei". Never even thought of the possibility of fitting a non Vostok dial! Thanks for the tip! :-!

As far as I can see (Meranom.com), all 420s use a 2416 date complication movement. Did you remove the date ring or does it fit under the dial?

If I remember correctly all Amphibia and Komandirskie dials are 28 millimeters in diameter (please correct me if I'm wrong) so I take it your ETA 2824/36 dial is too or did you somehow have to adjust its diameter?

What about the dial feet? How did you get it to attach to the movement? I'm in the process of fitting a custom dial from IgorIV (without dial feet) to a 2409 that I'm just working on servicing and as I've never done this before I'm looking for "the best way" to do it. Thanks


----------



## drDuka

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 12409981
> 
> I was going for the look of an old coin when I stripped the stock bezel on this 710.
> Dial and second hand from my box of parts and pieces.
> Cheers


Very nice vintage look.Congrats! !

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka

onastar1989 said:


> Made my own sandwich dial by cutting and drilling a piece of stainless for my 150349.
> Brushed dial and case to match.
> Painted the date wheel underneath the holes matte black.
> Cheers.
> View attachment 12419481
> View attachment 12419483


Looks very nice with your custom dial on.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka

My 710 case .









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

24 Hours said:


> I really like that "ETA 2824/36 dial from Ofrei". Never even thought of the possibility of fitting a non Vostok dial! Thanks for the tip! :-!
> 
> As far as I can see (Meranom.com), all 420s use a 2416 date complication movement. Did you remove the date ring or does it fit under the dial?
> 
> If I remember correctly all Amphibia and Komandirskie dials are 28 millimeters in diameter (please correct me if I'm wrong) so I take it your ETA 2824/36 dial is too or did you somehow have to adjust its diameter?
> 
> What about the dial feet? How did you get it to attach to the movement? I'm in the process of fitting a custom dial from IgorIV (without dial feet) to a 2409 that I'm just working on servicing and as I've never done this before I'm looking for "the best way" to do it. Thanks


I know this question wasn't directed at me, but wanted to offer my two cents, as mixing up dials is what modding is about for me.
Most of the Vostok dials I've worked with have been 28.5mm. You can shave down a slightly larger dial with sandpaper or dremel.
You can leave the date wheel on, since the dial sits slightly above it, so there is room for it to move.
You'll have to remove the dial feet and use dots or other tape adhesives.

Check out Dagaz or Yobokies dials for Seikos - they're all 28.5mm
You'll need dials with no date windows, however - they don't quite line up with the Vostok date wheels.
Would love to see more Vostoks with non-Vostok dials!
Or vice versa: I've put a few Vostok dials on Seikos.


----------



## onastar1989

24 Hours said:


> I really like that "ETA 2824/36 dial from Ofrei". Never even thought of the possibility of fitting a non Vostok dial! Thanks for the tip! :-!
> 
> As far as I can see (Meranom.com), all 420s use a 2416 date complication movement. Did you remove the date ring or does it fit under the dial?
> 
> If I remember correctly all Amphibia and Komandirskie dials are 28 millimeters in diameter (please correct me if I'm wrong) so I take it your ETA 2824/36 dial is too or did you somehow have to adjust its diameter?
> 
> What about the dial feet? How did you get it to attach to the movement? I'm in the process of fitting a custom dial from IgorIV (without dial feet) to a 2409 that I'm just working on servicing and as I've never done this before I'm looking for "the best way" to do it. Thanks


.


----------



## eyeamgrewt

24 Hours said:


> I really like that "ETA 2824/36 dial from Ofrei". Never even thought of the possibility of fitting a non Vostok dial! Thanks for the tip! :-!
> 
> As far as I can see (Meranom.com), all 420s use a 2416 date complication movement. Did you remove the date ring or does it fit under the dial?
> 
> If I remember correctly all Amphibia and Komandirskie dials are 28 millimeters in diameter (please correct me if I'm wrong) so I take it your ETA 2824/36 dial is too or did you somehow have to adjust its diameter?
> 
> What about the dial feet? How did you get it to attach to the movement? I'm in the process of fitting a custom dial from IgorIV (without dial feet) to a 2409 that I'm just working on servicing and as I've never done this before I'm looking for "the best way" to do it. Thanks


I know someone already chimed in but I'll share what I did. The ETA dial feet don't line up so I snipped them and attached with dial dots. The date wheel stays on as it's recessed on the movement surface so there's no interference- there's simply no dial window to display it. The dial is 28.5mm, which is a pretty common size dial and along with many being available for ETA 2824/36 movements, many Seikos use 28.5mm dials, as well.

As for your dial from Igor (who's working on one for me, as well!), I'd recommend dial dots to attach it- you can pick them up from most watch parts suppliers (Ofrei, Esslinger, etc).

Hope this helps!


----------



## saturnine

Where are all of you sourcing your dots? And what is their thickness?


----------



## eyeamgrewt

saturnine said:


> Where are all of you sourcing your dots? And what is their thickness?


Mine are from Ofrei, not sure if their thickness

http://www.ofrei.com/page_130.html


----------



## mxm

onastar1989 said:


> I've put a few Vostok dials on Seikos.


Now this is something I would like to see.
Care to share some pictures?


----------



## eyeamgrewt

Since it was discussed a couple pages back, I decided to pop out the tension ring on one of mine and give it a couple light coats of spray paint- crystal popped back in with no issues. This is also a non-Vostok dial, and some mismatched hands from Igor. Not feeling this combo however and will most likely swap out hands and dial.


----------



## onastar1989

mxm said:


> Now this is something I would like to see.
> Care to share some pictures?


Of course. I hope I don't get booted off this forum for posting Seikos, haha.

I could only find images of this SNZG17 pilot I modded with a Vostok sunburst gun metal dial.
I also modded an SNZF17 diver with the same dial but in matte black.
I swapped hands from either watch; the SNZG has SNZF hands and vice versa.

I always felt the stock dials on both those watches were too busy for their 28.5mm size, and I thought the Vostok dials I used were cleaner looking.
Cheers.


----------



## onastar1989

oops


----------



## onastar1989

eyeamgrewt said:


> Since it was discussed a couple pages back, I decided to pop out the tension ring on one of mine and give it a couple light coats of spray paint- crystal popped back in with no issues. This is also a non-Vostok dial, and some mismatched hands from Igor. Not feeling this combo however and will most likely swap out hands and dial.


This looks great! What if you swapped out the hour and minute hands for an all white set, but left the red second hand?


----------



## munichjoe

So, yesterday I finished redoing the brown/yellow phiby. 
And today I finished redoing another one. Both got new straps (eBay) the 710 got a new meranom crown, and an ebay ceramic insert. 
PLUS...... MY ORANGE 150SE CAME THIS AM!! 
So it called for a small family portrait. 









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

munichjoe said:


> So, yesterday I finished redoing the brown/yellow phiby.
> And today I finished redoing another one. Both got new straps (eBay) the 710 got a new meranom crown, and an ebay ceramic insert.
> PLUS...... MY ORANGE 150SE CAME THIS AM!!
> So it called for a small family portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


These look awesome.
Where'd you source the hands on the top two?
Thanks!


----------



## munichjoe

onastar1989 said:


> These look awesome.
> Where'd you source the hands on the top two?
> Thanks!


The brown /yellow phiby has hands from speedtimerkollektion(eBay), and the 710..... Good question.... I've had em for a while now, a guy on eBay from Chicago.... Haven't seen any since though....

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Great resource, thank you very much!
I've been wanting to do a pilot style 710 or 150 but haven't come across any hands that would look right.. the ones on your brown & yellow phib might just work.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

What does the group think of this bracelet? It's 20mm but I've got proper 22mm end links for it. I got it thinking the straight links may suit the cushion case nicely. Now I'm not sure...


----------



## mxm

onastar1989 said:


> Of course. I hope I don't get booted off this forum for posting Seikos, haha.
> 
> I could only find images of this SNZG17 pilot I modded with a Vostok sunburst gun metal dial.
> I also modded an SNZF17 diver with the same dial but in matte black.
> I swapped hands from either watch; the SNZG has SNZF hands and vice versa.
> 
> I always felt the stock dials on both those watches were too busy for their 28.5mm size, and I thought the Vostok dials I used were cleaner looking.
> Cheers.
> View attachment 12425863
> View attachment 12425865
> View attachment 12425867


Thanks! They do look good!


----------



## mrwomble

Thirdgenbird said:


> What does the group think of this bracelet? It's 20mm but I've got proper 22mm end links for it. I got it thinking the straight links may suit the cushion case nicely. Now I'm not sure...


Personally, I'm not so sure it works. I tend to keep my 090s on leather or rubber because I feel the contrast of the black and silver really shows off the case shape, but it's a personal taste thing.


----------



## VWatchie

eyeamgrewt said:


> I know someone already chimed in but I'll share what I did. The ETA dial feet don't line up so I snipped them and attached with dial dots. The date wheel stays on as it's recessed on the movement surface so there's no interference- there's simply no dial window to display it. The dial is 28.5mm, which is a pretty common size dial and along with many being available for ETA 2824/36 movements, many Seikos use 28.5mm dials, as well.
> 
> As for your dial from Igor (who's working on one for me, as well!), I'd recommend dial dots to attach it- you can pick them up from most watch parts suppliers (Ofrei, Esslinger, etc).
> 
> Hope this helps!


Great! Thank you very much for this info! I've looked at these dial dots and these dial feet. I would prefer the dial feet if they have them in the right size (I'll have to measure it, but if anyone knows, please share). However, I'd then have to find a suitable adhesive glue. Again, if anyone has experience, please share!

The reason I want metal dial feet is that I'm afraid that dial dots might leave permanent residue of glue on the (precious) movement, that it won't be possible to remove the dial without damaging it (if it sits really hard), or that dots won't make the dial sit securely enough. Pros and cons, please share! Thanks!

EDIT: The more I think of it, dial dots probably is the more convenient option. Looking at a Vostok 2409 mounted dial it looks like it' very flush with the movement. Can you recommend dots that you'd know work, that wouldn't be too thick? Thanks!


----------



## eyeamgrewt

24 Hours said:


> Great! Thank you very much for this info! I've looked at these dial dots and these dial feet. I would prefer the dial feet if they have them in the right size (I'll have to measure it, but if anyone knows, please share). However, I'd then have to find a suitable adhesive glue. Again, if anyone has experience, please share!
> 
> The reason I want metal dial feet is that I'm afraid that dial dots might leave permanent residue of glue on the (precious) movement, that it won't be possible to remove the dial without damaging it (if it sits really hard), or that dots won't make the dial sit securely enough. Pros and cons, please share! Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: The more I think of it, dial dots probably is the more convenient option. Looking at a Vostok 2409 mounted dial it looks like it' very flush with the movement. Can you recommend dots that you'd know work, that wouldn't be too thick? Thanks!


Those dial dots from Cousins look quite thick from the stock pictures. The ones I have from Ofrei are very thin- I've used them on a number of my 6497 builds and a couple Vostoks w/ 2415/2416's and no issues. They stick well and can be removed from the movement quite easily with no residue.


----------



## Tarquin

24 Hours said:


> Great! Thank you very much for this info! I've looked at these dial dots and these dial feet. I would prefer the dial feet if they have them in the right size (I'll have to measure it, but if anyone knows, please share). However, I'd then have to find a suitable adhesive glue. Again, if anyone has experience, please share!
> 
> The reason I want metal dial feet is that I'm afraid that dial dots might leave permanent residue of glue on the (precious) movement, that it won't be possible to remove the dial without damaging it (if it sits really hard), or that dots won't make the dial sit securely enough. Pros and cons, please share! Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: The more I think of it, dial dots probably is the more convenient option. Looking at a Vostok 2409 mounted dial it looks like it' very flush with the movement. Can you recommend dots that you'd know work, that wouldn't be too thick? Thanks!


The Vostok dial feet are approx 0.75mm diameter, so those from Cousins should work. You'd need to cut them down to about 1.5 / 1.6mm length.

Those dial dots you've linked to are way too big & thick - designed for clocks not watches. The ones from Ofrei mentioned by eyeamgrewt would be suitable, I have similar bought from Dagaz - but they are vastly overpriced for what they are. No worries about sticky residue, the adhesive peels off very easily and in one complete piece.

Thanks for the link to the Cousins feet by the way - I might give them a trial on my ongoing project!


----------



## Stash

Hi, where did you get the hands & bezel for the 420662 ? ta.


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Do the different cases of Amphibia I am seeing on eBay all take the same parts? (bezel, hands, dial)


----------



## onastar1989

PixlPutterMan said:


> Do the different cases of Amphibia I am seeing on eBay all take the same parts? (bezel, hands, dial)


Yes


----------



## eyeamgrewt

PixlPutterMan said:


> Do the different cases of Amphibia I am seeing on eBay all take the same parts? (bezel, hands, dial)


Someone please chime in if I'm off, but all modern Amphibia cases take the same hands and dial. Some aftermarket bezels fit all Amphibias, some don't- depends on the design of the bezel and if it interferes with the crown. Typically a seller will note which cases their bezels fit. For example, Murphy has bezels that only fit certain cases, as you can see noted: Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.


----------



## VWatchie

eyeamgrewt said:


> Someone please chime in if I'm off, but all modern Amphibia cases take the same hands and dial. Some aftermarket bezels fit all Amphibias, some don't- depends on the design of the bezel and if it interferes with the crown. Typically a seller will note which cases their bezels fit. For example, Murphy has bezels that only fit certain cases, as you can see noted: Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.


I agree with everything you write! However, be aware that Meranom's Amphibian SE models as far as hands are concerned aren't fully compatible with the classic Amphibians. Here is from a conversation I had with Dmitry at Meranom a while back:

Question:
"By accident, I happened to ruin the 2415 movement of my AMPHIBIAN SE 710555S. That's why I have placed an order for a new 2415 movement. Will the hands from my AMPHIBIAN SE 710555S movement fit the new/normal 2415 movement?"

Dmitry's Reply:
"You have to replace the minute and second pins from old movement to the new one."

I'm not perfectly sure what Dmitry means by "minute pin", but I guess he must mean the _cannon pinion_ and that "second pins" means the _seconds hand pinion_. Anyway, that's my assumption so if anyone has a different interpretation please let me know! I'm working on switching cannon pinion and seconds hand pinion on these two movements now. Once I've successfully finished it I'll try put together a "how-to" guide with images in the "--- A Guide: Buying / Modifying / Repairing VOSTOK AMPHIBIA ---" thread.


----------



## DocTone

munichjoe said:


> So, yesterday I finished redoing the brown/yellow phiby.
> And today I finished redoing another one. Both got new straps (eBay) the 710 got a new meranom crown, and an ebay ceramic insert.
> PLUS...... MY ORANGE 150SE CAME THIS AM!!
> So it called for a small family portrait.


Oh wow, some time of absence and your familiy is getting bigger and bigger 
:-!
The orange 150 one is cool stuff ,


----------



## DocTone

Only some case changes ..


----------



## saturnine

DocTone said:


> Only some case changes ..
> View attachment 12433833
> 
> View attachment 12433839


Love that dial & the machined bezel works to make a very robust & not too modern looking watch there.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

saturnine said:


> Love that dial & the machined bezel works to make a very robust & not too modern looking watch there.


I really dig it too. Where is the bezel from?


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi



















In their environment:










Greeting.


----------



## VWatchie

Very nice! I don't speak Spanish, but I guess the full story here!? (Google Translate)


----------



## fugit cronos

Yes, thanks friend, The google translator does the rest. Greeting

[QUOTE = 24 Horas; 43875561] ¡Muy bonito! Yo no hablo español, pero supongo que la historia completa aquí !? (Google Translate) [/ QUOTE]


----------



## DocTone

Thirdgenbird said:


> I really dig it too. Where is the bezel from?


Bezel is from pers184 (eBay Name) he's member of the WUS as well


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, two more:





































Greetings


----------



## monocel

Not much of a mod, ratnik case with favinov hands and dial.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Simple bezel swap, but give this 120 a totally new face...


----------



## Chascomm

Has anybody ever tried a Ratnik bezel on a conventional Amphibia case?


----------



## monocel

Chascomm said:


> Has anybody ever tried a Ratnik bezel on a conventional Amphibia case?


I did before on a 710 case, however, I don't have an alternative bezel to put into the ratnik case so I decided to put it back. Also, the lume on the ratnik is actually better than the lume on the dial and hands of classic amphibias, so I was put off by it on that one time that I was travelling at night and the lume on the dial are dead while the bezel still glows. Now, the with favinov parts, the dial, hands and bezel glows almost with same intensity and lasts almost the same time.


----------



## galito

Well, this is my first Vostok, and after some experimentation, with several custom parts I have bought, I think I will keep this one like this. I have yet to try it with a metal bracelet, but for now I am linking it a lot with Nato's.
Bought wall the parts from Meranom, except the bracelet.
It features the new 710 case, custom crown, clean smooth bezel and small glass caseback.
Regarding this caseback, with the standard metal caseback, the watch is 15,3mm thick, and with the new glass caseback it measures 16,3mm, exactly 1mm thicker. Not bad at all, it's not that different from the original. Recommended!!


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, today bronze



















a few photos with the process:























































before-after










Looks like, does not it?










Greetings
A few photos with the process


----------



## DocTone

fugit cronos said:


> Hi, today bronze
> 
> Looks like, does not it?


Very nice |>:-!. Good work


----------



## DocTone

Some ' case' studies for my "Hulk". Searching for the best bezel option. 
Meanwhile I like the 150' so I tried new way to treat the case. I like now the clean look 






















All steel is maybe the best


----------



## onastar1989

fugit cronos said:


> Hi, today bronze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few photos with the process:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before-after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like, does not it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings
> A few photos with the process


That satin/matte look is awesome! Nice work.


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Some ' case' studies for my "Hulk". Searching for the best bezel option.
> Meanwhile I like the 150' so I tried new way to treat the case. I like now the clean look
> View attachment 12440409
> 
> View attachment 12440415
> 
> View attachment 12440419
> 
> 
> All steel is maybe the best
> 
> View attachment 12440421


That machined steel bezel looks great with the machined crown. 
What if you painted the numbers on the bezel green to match the dial?


----------



## PixlPutterMan

What can I use to polish out the few scratches I have on my Vostok?


----------



## onastar1989

PixlPutterMan said:


> What can I use to polish out the few scratches I have on my Vostok?


Polywatch is amazing. About $8 for a tube on Amazon. 
Just put a drop on crystal and polish with cotton cloth until it disappears. 
Might take a couple rounds depending on how deep your scratches are.


----------



## saturnine

PixlPutterMan said:


> What can I use to polish out the few scratches I have on my Vostok?


Before you spend any money, try toothpaste (paste, not gel) on a cotton ball. I haven't witnessed polywatch do a better job than toothpaste on a crystal. And it won't fight plaque in those hard to reach areas either.


----------



## VWatchie

galito said:


> Well, this is my first Vostok, and after some experimentation, with several custom parts I have bought, I think I will keep this one like this. I have yet to try it with a metal bracelet, but for now I am linking it a lot with Nato's.
> Bought wall the parts from Meranom, except the bracelet.
> It features the new 710 case, custom crown, clean smooth bezel and small glass caseback.
> Regarding this caseback, with the standard metal caseback, the watch is 15,3mm thick, and with the new glass caseback it measures 16,3mm, exactly 1mm thicker. Not bad at all, it's not that different from the original. Recommended!!
> View attachment 12439431


I absolutely want one of those straps! Please let me know where you got it! I'm working on a mod with a custom dial and that strap would just be perfect. Thanks!


----------



## VWatchie

monocel said:


> View attachment 12437477
> 
> 
> Not much of a mod, ratnik case with favinov hands and dial.





Chascomm said:


> Has anybody ever tried a Ratnik bezel on a conventional Amphibia case?


Ratnik? Please tell me more!


----------



## EPK

Here's mine. The dial color changes based on surroundings. I've tried lots of straps/bracelets but have settled on the Perlon. It's really comfortable and matches fairly well depending on the surroundings of course. The bezel was from bandukh. They're always a bugger to fit but work well once installed.


----------



## EPK

EPK said:


> Here's mine. The dial color changes based on surroundings. I've tried lots of straps/bracelets but have settled on the Perlon. It's really comfortable and matches fairly well depending on the surroundings of course. The bezel was from bandukh. They're always a bugger to fit but work well once installed.
> View attachment 12450591


I rarely post but lurk a lot. I'm not sure why it rotated the pic. Sorry for that.


----------



## EPK

Here's my Komandirskie which I've posted on a different thread. The bezel is also from bandukh. It keeps exceptionally good time and I've really come to love the hand wind nature of this watch.


----------



## tamtkpp

EPK said:


> I rarely post but lurk a lot. I'm not sure why it rotated the pic. Sorry for that.











HI !

watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## Arvac

Amphibia* 150658* "chocolate" mod



©


----------



## mrwomble

EPK said:


> Here's my Komandirskie which I've posted on a different thread. The bezel is also from bandukh. It keeps exceptionally good time and I've really come to love the hand wind nature of this watch.
> 
> View attachment 12450627


Great combo!


----------



## onastar1989

Arvac said:


> Amphibia* 150658* "chocolate" mod
> 
> 
> 
> ©


Looks good enough to eat. 
May I ask what crown that is?


----------



## Arvac

onastar1989 said:


> Looks good enough to eat.
> May I ask what crown that is?


Thanks! 
Case/crown: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-case-150.html


----------



## dmnc

Arvac said:


> Amphibia* 150658* "chocolate" mod


May I ask which bezel that is? It looks a touch narrower and less agressive than most.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvac

dmnc said:


> May I ask which bezel that is? It looks a touch narrower and less agressive than most.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is an OSC Atlas. Unfortunately sold out.

BOCTOK VOSTOK ST.STEEL THE.ATLAS.ONE CUSTOM ROTATING BEZEL DW-01-P 4954628125835 | eBay


----------



## onastar1989

Arvac said:


> Thanks!
> Case/crown: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-case-150.html


I recognized the 150 case, but your crown looks like it has a slightly rounded outer edge. 
Thanks.


----------



## onastar1989

dmnc said:


> May I ask which bezel that is? It looks a touch narrower and less agressive than most.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dagaz has a brown Ocean insert, as well as a couple other colors in that style. I like the narrower look as well.

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## onastar1989

Arvac said:


> Thanks!
> Case/crown: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-case-150.html


I filed the edges off the crowns on both of my 150's. 
just curious if you did the same or if they have newer crowns without the sharp edges. 
Thanks


----------



## DocTone

By help of another friendly member I find the final stage for my 'Hulk' 
Bezel Insert received some minutes ago , first look


----------



## Arvac

onastar1989 said:


> I recognized the 150 case, but your crown looks like it has a slightly rounded outer edge.
> Thanks.


You are right! This is a bezel from SE model.


----------



## galito

24 Hours said:


> I absolutely want one of those straps! Please let me know where you got it! I'm working on a mod with a custom dial and that strap would just be perfect. Thanks!


Bought it at ebay. The color does match very well with the blue/turquoise/greenish subadude. ;-)

Aquamarine / Double Yellow Stripe Nato / Nylon Watch Strap : 20mm or 22mm (FL66) | eBay


----------



## EPK

mrwomble said:


> Great combo!


Thank you for the compliment. I'm new to these but love them. I have more expensive watches but gravitate to these more than the others. I stare at my watch box, contemplate "which one" and end up with a Vostok 9 out of 10 times unless I'm wearing a suit.


----------



## EPK

Very cool. I never would have thought to combine those. Looking at the "Chocolate" themed silver dial and this one makes me want to experiment some more. I like the fact that the bezel picks up the red in the seconds hand but was thinking that green might look cool. I've never owned a watch with green in it. I really like the white accents in yours. Hmmmm. So many possibilities.



tamtkpp said:


> HI !
> 
> watch_nian @ instagram
> My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## munichjoe

tamtkpp said:


> HI !
> 
> watch_nian @ instagram
> My store: watchnian ecwid


Which hands are you using here?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

tamtkpp said:


> HI !
> 
> watch_nian @ instagram
> My store: watchnian ecwid


I've never been a fan of non-matching hour and minute hands, but these look great. 
I like how the second hand looks like an oar. Goes well with scuba dude logo.


----------



## tamtkpp

EPK said:


> Very cool. I never would have thought to combine those. Looking at the "Chocolate" themed silver dial and this one makes me want to experiment some more. I like the fact that the bezel picks up the red in the seconds hand but was thinking that green might look cool. I've never owned a watch with green in it. I really like the white accents in yours. Hmmmm. So many possibilities.


Yes there are so many possibilities in modding world. Thanks for the compliment.

watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## tamtkpp

munichjoe said:


> Which hands are you using here?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


That is my own hand set. I produced this hand set and no more tweezer needed. Its is available for sale. Pm me if needed.









watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## Cafe Latte

tamtkpp said:


> That is my own hand set. I produced this hand set and no more tweezer needed. Its is available for sale. Pm me if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch_nian @ instagram
> My store: watchnian ecwid


Love the hands I may be interested in some, what lume are you using?
Chris


----------



## tamtkpp

Cafe Latte said:


> Love the hands I may be interested in some, what lume are you using?
> Chris


That's C3 Lume


----------



## Cafe Latte

tamtkpp said:


> That's C3 Lume


PM me with a price I have been after orange and white hands for a while for a Vostok project.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## fugit cronos

hi,

clean



















with light










with less light










Greeting


----------



## onastar1989

I like the way you think! I just filed the numbers off the stock bezel that came on my 150. I'll post a photo when project is complete..


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, waiting for the result. I Have played with other clean bezel:





































Greetings



onastar1989 said:


> I like the way you think! I just filed the numbers off the stock bezel that came on my 150. I'll post a photo when project is complete..


----------



## onastar1989

fugit cronos said:


> Hi, waiting for the result. I Have played with other clean bezel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings


I'm liking the look of the sterile bezels.
They create a nice contrast with the busier dials.


----------



## onastar1989

I posted the first incarnation of this 150 mod several pages back, but I wanted to make it more sterile, so I filed the numbers off the stock bezel.


----------



## fugit cronos

onastar1989 said:


> I posted the first incarnation of this 150 mod several pages back, but I wanted to make it more sterile, so I filed the numbers off the stock bezel.
> View attachment 12463405
> View attachment 12463409


Hi, I like it. The dial is original. Congratulations on the job


----------



## onastar1989

fugit cronos said:


> Hi, I like it. The dial is original. Congratulations on the job


Thank you very much!
It's my "do-it-yourself sandwich dial." The holes look a little distorted from the curve at the edge of the crystal.
I painted the date wheel black underneath, but now I'm thinking of painting it with lume.

Cheers!


----------



## Thirdgenbird

onastar1989 said:


> Thank you very much!
> It's my "do-it-yourself sandwich dial." The holes look a little distorted from the curve at the edge of the crystal.
> I painted the date wheel black underneath, but now I'm thinking of painting it with lume.
> 
> Cheers!


The black that is visible through the holes is the date wheel?

If so, would it be silly to paint every other hole with lume? On even days, the even hours could be lumed and on odd days, it would be the odd hours. Useless complication but why not.


----------



## onastar1989

Thirdgenbird said:


> The black that is visible through the holes is the date wheel?
> 
> If so, would it be silly to paint every other hole with lume? On even days, the even hours could be lumed and on odd days, it would be the odd hours. Useless complication but why not.


What a cool idea!
Yes, when I drilled the holes and put the dial back on, the holes were directly above the date wheel. 
So I painted it matte black to match the hands. Since the date wheel is still engaged it will rotate every day, so I could lume the spot under every other hole just enough for it to switch markers every 24 hours. 
Hmmmmm.


----------



## mroatman

onastar1989 said:


> What a cool idea!
> Yes, when I drilled the holes and put the dial back on, the holes were directly above the date wheel.
> So I painted it matte black to match the hands. Since the date wheel is still engaged it will rotate every day, so I could lume the spot under every other hole just enough for it to switch markers every 24 hours.
> Hmmmmm.


Or just paint one lume dot, and you can watch it as it rotates around the dial. You can use it as a "day counter" complication. When the lume returns back to its original position 12 days later, you know it's time to rotate your watch


----------



## fugit cronos

The calendar wheel can be removed.Good idea. I'm making a sandwich dial with lumen, as soon as I can upload it.A greeting



onastar1989 said:


> Thank you very much!
> It's my "do-it-yourself sandwich dial." The holes look a little distorted from the curve at the edge of the crystal.
> I painted the date wheel black underneath, but now I'm thinking of painting it with lume.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## fugit cronos

Hola,

Baikonur con bisel único



















K35 24 horas con 2 husos horarios



















Un saludo


----------



## onastar1989

fugit cronos said:


> The calendar wheel can be removed.Good idea. I'm making a sandwich dial with lumen, as soon as I can upload it.A greeting
> 
> The calendar wheel can be removedI'm making a sandwich dial with lumen, as soon as I can upload it.a greeting


I didn't even bother removing the date wheel to paint it, I just brushed on a thin layer of matte black acrylic. 
Maybe painting the date wheel is a great option for those who want a stock dial with date window but don't want the actual date in it. You could paint it with lume for a lume window, or paint it a color to match your dial, bezel or band.

Without a quick change date on these watches I've always felt the date is somewhat useless, unless you're wearing the same watch every day. I can't really see it without my reading glasses on, anyway. Haha.

I'm curious to see what you guys come up with!


----------



## onastar1989

fugit cronos said:


> Hi,
> 
> Baikonur with bezel unique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K35 24 hours con 2 time zones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A greeting


Nice paint job!


----------



## onastar1989

I like how my sterile bezel looks on this, but now I'm thinking of switching the bezel and getting one of these inserts from Dagaz.
What do you guys think?


















The one with silver dots would create an opposite look from the black dots on the dial.


----------



## Rimmed762

Silver dots would match to your dial. And there are also black hands. That could look very nice.

Other insert. If your movement is 2416 then it is, um, err, like windshield wiper up in the gooses a*s. Amusing but useless.


----------



## onastar1989

Rimmed762 said:


> Silver dots would match to your dial. And there are also black hands. That could look very nice.
> 
> Other insert. If your movement is 2416 then it is, um, err, like windshield wiper up in the gooses a*s. Amusing but useless.


Yeah, that numbered bezel is pretty useless. Nearly as useless as my sterile bezel, haha. 
I do like the one with silver dots, though. Already have the black hands on.


----------



## Skim_Milk

The more I look at this thread the More I want another vostok


----------



## Rimmed762

onastar1989 said:


> Yeah, that numbered bezel is pretty useless. Nearly as useless as my sterile bezel, haha.
> I do like the one with silver dots, though. Already have the black hands on.


Sterile bezel is useful to looks of the watch and gives some protection to crystal. 24h bezel with 2416 is misleading (but provides some protection). But just my two cents.


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi,

Today all black:










with another versión "cigala" 










Greetings


----------



## onastar1989

fugit cronos said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today all black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with another versión "cigala"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings[/QUOTE
> That black looks awesome.
> What are the dimensions of those cases?
> Thank you!


----------



## eyeamgrewt

I know this has been talked about plenty, and I apologize if this has already been discussed in here, but I noticed under crystals there's a "coming soon" for Crystaltimes. Anyone have any info on this?

I'm finding scratches almost daily on my crystals, and while I appreciate that a minute or two with some Polywatch removes 95% of them, it's becoming a nuisance to polish them so often. Is it just me? I like to think I take good care of my watches and don't really recall banging them around. I've got plenty of watches with mineral glass, a few with sapphire, a couple Seiko hardlex crystals, and none show nearly as much wear as my Vostoks.


----------



## DocTone

fugit cronos said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today all black:


Hola, 
very nice ideas ! Top job |>:-!.......

=============================================================================

By the way ...yes I like the black ones as well ....and allow me the recommendation that these MN straps by ErIka are excellent stuff ...so incredible comfortable ..


----------



## fugit cronos

Thanks.

40 (whithout the crown) x 42. Attache photo of k86 on the wrist:










Greetings




onastar1989;43976673[/FONT said:


> That black looks awesome.
> What are the dimensions of those cases?
> Thank you!


----------



## fugit cronos

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll look.

I love the result in that 090. Is it chemical or bathroom chromed?

I will do the same with a steel box but I doubt the finish.

Greetings

[/ QUOTE]
Por cierto ... sí me gustan los ****** también .... y me permiten la recomendación de que estas correas MN por ErIka son cosas excelentes ... tan increíble cómodo .. 
View attachment 12468397
[/ QUOTE]


----------



## Melrose

I have a vintage Vostok diver (earl 80's, I think?) that will wind up and run for an hour (give or take), then stop. If I tap the case it'll run for another bit and then quit. It was my first auto, but I'm not about to toss money at it if I can put the cost into a newer model.

Is it worth the cost to have it cleaned or fixed? and what's the general rate for such a tuneup? The thing is in generally "Good" condition...it's had a life, both before it came into my possession and after.


----------



## Cafe Latte

eyeamgrewt said:


> I know this has been talked about plenty, and I apologize if this has already been discussed in here, but I noticed under crystals there's a "coming soon" for Crystaltimes. Anyone have any info on this?
> 
> I'm finding scratches almost daily on my crystals, and while I appreciate that a minute or two with some Polywatch removes 95% of them, it's becoming a nuisance to polish them so often. Is it just me? I like to think I take good care of my watches and don't really recall banging them around. I've got plenty of watches with mineral glass, a few with sapphire, a couple Seiko hardlex crystals, and none show nearly as much wear as my Vostoks.


It might be just you, I have just come back from Canada were I competed in the worlds F class championships (shooting) it was a 3 week trip and shooting involves lying on the ground with grit and stones. Anyway 3 weeks away and a holiday at the end not a mark on my Amphibia actually I am yet to mark that one at all. My other two that I have in rotation one has also never had a single mark and the other I marked once.
Chris


----------



## eyeamgrewt

Cafe Latte said:


> It might be just you, I have just come back from Canada were I competed in the worlds F class championships (shooting) it was a 3 week trip and shooting involves lying on the ground with grit and stones. Anyway 3 weeks away and a holiday at the end not a mark on my Amphibia actually I am yet to mark that one at all. My other two that I have in rotation one has also never had a single mark and the other I marked once.
> Chris


Damn! Maybe it is me hahaha


----------



## eyeamgrewt

Just finished this one. 120 case, bezel and insert from Dr. Seikostain, explorer dial from Raffles Time, bracelet from eBay


----------



## onastar1989

Melrose said:


> I have a vintage Vostok diver (earl 80's, I think?) that will wind up and run for an hour (give or take), then stop. If I tap the case it'll run for another bit and then quit. It was my first auto, but I'm not about to toss money at it if I can put the cost into a newer model.
> 
> Is it worth the cost to have it cleaned or fixed? and what's the general rate for such a tuneup? The thing is in generally "Good" condition...it's had a life, both before it came into my possession and after.


Could you post a photo of it?
You could call your local watch shop to see how much they'd charge to do an overhaul.
They might tell you it's not worth it, so at that point it'd be up to you to decide how sentimental you are about keeping it.
Compare the price of the overhaul to what you can get a brand new one for on ebay, Chistopol or Meranom, to name a few retailers.
Good luck!


----------



## DocTone

fugit cronos said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I'll look.
> I love the result in that 090. Is it chemical or bathroom chromed?


It is PVD coated , gunmetall colour not black


----------



## saturnine

Melrose said:


> I have a vintage Vostok diver (earl 80's, I think?) that will wind up and run for an hour (give or take), then stop. If I tap the case it'll run for another bit and then quit. It was my first auto, but I'm not about to toss money at it if I can put the cost into a newer model.
> 
> Is it worth the cost to have it cleaned or fixed? and what's the general rate for such a tuneup? The thing is in generally "Good" condition...it's had a life, both before it came into my possession and after.


Message Favinov on eBay, I believe he services movements. Great seller, I'm sure he'll quote you a fair price.


----------



## onastar1989

eyeamgrewt said:


> Just finished this one. 120 case, bezel and insert from Dr. Seikostain, explorer dial from Raffles Time, bracelet from eBay


Very nice!
I like that dial quite a bit- have been considering using it on something soon.


----------



## onastar1989

eyeamgrewt said:


> I know this has been talked about plenty, and I apologize if this has already been discussed in here, but I noticed under crystals there's a "coming soon" for Crystaltimes. Anyone have any info on this?
> 
> I'm finding scratches almost daily on my crystals, and while I appreciate that a minute or two with some Polywatch removes 95% of them, it's becoming a nuisance to polish them so often. Is it just me? I like to think I take good care of my watches and don't really recall banging them around. I've got plenty of watches with mineral glass, a few with sapphire, a couple Seiko hardlex crystals, and none show nearly as much wear as my Vostoks.


Acrylic is pretty sensitive to just about everything, even clothing rubbing across it will leave scratches. But at least it CAN be buffed out. I put a huge scratch on the mineral of one of my favorite Seiko's while on vacation last year. Now I have a good excuse to replace it with sapphire.


----------



## Aidanm

Finished this mod yesterday. Dial, bezel and hands from Favinov.


----------



## jetcash

eyeamgrewt said:


> Damn! Maybe it is me hahaha


It's me, too. I'm a scratch magnet. I have come to accept it.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## m.hewel

Here is my modded 420, it had a "Karl Liebknecht factory 100 years" dial originally. 
Changed to a clean bezel from Meranom and Seiko format california dial from 
Orionwatches with the legs cut off and attached with adhesive dial dots.
The reddish-brown suede strap, red seconds hand and rose gold dial goes well together
but the hour/minute hands have no lume left so I'm thinking of changing them.
first proper post for a long time after lurking for years btw!


----------



## saturnine

eyeamgrewt said:


> I know this has been talked about plenty, and I apologize if this has already been discussed in here, but I noticed under crystals there's a "coming soon" for Crystaltimes. Anyone have any info on this?
> 
> I'm finding scratches almost daily on my crystals, and while I appreciate that a minute or two with some Polywatch removes 95% of them, it's becoming a nuisance to polish them so often. Is it just me? I like to think I take good care of my watches and don't really recall banging them around. I've got plenty of watches with mineral glass, a few with sapphire, a couple Seiko hardlex crystals, and none show nearly as much wear as my Vostoks.


That's called "love", not wear. I used to be annoyed by scratches as well, but I learned to stop worrying and love the acrylic. Personally I find that they have more character (not b/c of the scratches - just the crystal themselves - the dome, the distortion) than mineral (never owned sapphire). I have learned to move my watch in front of or behind my body when going through doorways & around corners.  You could always replace it with a cheap mineral crystal from esslinger if desired. Of course, you may lose WR as a result.

Some of us remove scratches, some of us apply them.


----------



## Arvac

*SE 670*454S mod



©


----------



## Arizone

Aidanm said:


> View attachment 12472023
> 
> Finished this mod yesterday. Dial, bezel and hands from Favinov.


Wow, is that a true blue dial and not teal?


----------



## Aidanm

Yup, true blue 
Favinov lumed the dots and lines. Did an awesome job









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Has anyone done a mod with the blue, heat-treated hands from Meranom and a black dial?
I know they look great on a silver dial, but would love to see photos if anyone has used them on black.
Much appreciated.


----------



## eyeamgrewt

So Dr.Seikostain just added this to his shop: THE.TRIDENT.ONE RED + SILVER- VOSTOK SECOND HAND WH.S-02-S | eBay








I have a similar hand for one of my Seikos, but I'll be purchasing one for my red/black themed Vostok now.


----------



## mariomart

eyeamgrewt said:


> So Dr.Seikostain just added this to his shop: THE.TRIDENT.ONE RED + SILVER- VOSTOK SECOND HAND WH.S-02-S | eBay
> 
> I have a similar hand for one of my Seikos, but I'll be purchasing one for my red/black themed Vostok now.


I saw that earlier today, I was going to order one but then I realised, in my opinion, it that I think the trident is just a little too large for my liking. I think that if it were something like 30% smaller it would be much more elegant and perhaps more adaptable to a wider range of watch styles. I'd be interested in seeing what else turns up from this manufacturer, all very exciting


----------



## eyeamgrewt

mariomart said:


> I saw that earlier today, I was going to order one but then I realised, in my opinion, it that I think the trident is just a little too large for my liking. I think that if it were something like 30% smaller it would be much more elegant and perhaps more adaptable to a wider range of watch styles. I'd be interested in seeing what else turns up from this manufacturer, all very exciting


 I couldn't resist and purchased one haha, so I'll be sure to share some pictures.


----------



## VWatchie

saturnine said:


> Message Favinov on eBay, I believe he services movements. Great seller, I'm sure he'll quote you a fair price.


Also, I stumbled over this ebay seller zeikaua2014: _"We provide repair service of Soviet watches in Ukraine by professional watchmakers. The service __coast__ 20$ + shipping. Please contact us if you need."

_However, I have no personal experience or other information about this seller.


----------



## lavantmj

Haven't done to much yet but I plan on grabbing a Murphy bezel when available and swap out the hands. For now I have taken it down to a brushed finish all around, started to bring out some brass accents on the bezel and put a nice blue Nato band on her. Im loving this watch so far.


----------



## onastar1989

Picked up this non-working Raketa for cheap on eBay for the dial. Not sure yet which Vostok I'll put it in.
Here's the before and after pics.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Aidanm said:


> Yup, true blue
> Favinov lumed the dots and lines. Did an awesome job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What Arizone means is is the dial a darker blue instead of the stock standard greenish?
As Favinov sells greenish bezels to match the greenish dial my bet is it is just the angle of your pic and the light reflecting and the dial is the regular colour as there is not much Favinov can do re the colour of the dial and I doubt he is heating them and if he was I am sure he would advertise the fact..
Chris


----------



## brandon\

Does anybody know if the guts (movement, dial, hands) from a 670 will drop into an 090 case?

Here's the dial I want to use:










Thanks.


----------



## Aidanm

Cafe Latte said:


> What Arizone means is is the dial a darker blue instead of the stock standard greenish?
> As Favinov sells greenish bezels to match the greenish dial my bet is it is just the angle of your pic and the light reflecting and the dial is the regular colour as there is not much Favinov can do re the colour of the dial and I doubt he is heating them and if he was I am sure he would advertise the fact..
> Chris


Here's a photo from Favinov when I was trying decide on the dial for this build. I'll let you all decide if it's blue blue or green-ish teal blue.

It seems to my eye to be different from the teal blue out there.










Yes Favinov sells a matching teal/blue bezel but when I ordered his true blue bezel I asked for a similarly matched dial and those options in the photo are what he suggested.

I've found in recent months that there are a few things available from Sergey that are not up on the bay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarquin

brandon\ said:


> Does anybody know if the guts (movement, dial, hands) from a 670 will drop into an 090 case?
> 
> Here's the dial I want to use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Yes they will, the 2416B will fit all the modern Amphibian cases.


----------



## Spench

Not sure what mod you have in mind but, just FYI, you can get Meranom to put any dial in any case or you can buy any dial separately from them.
Dials, hands, movements are all the same across the range so you should be ok to do a straight swap with those parts. What is unknown at this stage, at least by me, is whether the crown/stem is interchangeable between the 670/090 cases. There are several different lengths of crown/stem for the different cases and the newer case styles like 670 aren't listed. 
https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=crown&filter_name=crown


----------



## MattBrace

I'm finishing off my run of bezel production for the year, I have 12 left so if anyone is interested either PM me or see eBay for more details.

Vostok Amphibian Amphibia Bezel Stainless Steel Clean (Smooth) Type

Cheers Matt


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

brandon\ said:


> Does anybody know if the guts (movement, dial, hands) from a 670 will drop into an 090 case?


You can purchase that dial separately from several sellers.

If you already have the 090 case and movement and you don't want the 670 case, this is what I would do.


----------



## dmnc

onastar1989 said:


> Has anyone done a mod with the blue, heat-treated hands from Meranom and a black dial?
> I know they look great on a silver dial, but would love to see photos if anyone has used them on black.
> Much appreciated.












Contrast isn't super high but I rarely have a problem reading them.

It's very hard to take a photo where the hands are bright blue without massive reflection off the crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

dmnc said:


> Contrast isn't super high but I rarely have a problem reading them.
> 
> It's very hard to take a photo where the hands are bright blue without massive reflection off the crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much! Looks great. I didn't want to used silver and the black hand set looks too small against a black dial.
That is the exact combination of hands and dial I'm considering, but in a 150 case. 
Haven't decided on which bezel yet.
Cheers!


----------



## baptiste6

just got mine and tricked it out.


----------



## dmnc

onastar1989 said:


> Thank you very much! Looks great. I didn't want to used silver and the black hand set looks too small against a black dial.
> That is the exact combination of hands and dial I'm considering, but in a 150 case.
> Haven't decided on which bezel yet.
> Cheers!












A bit like this? Though it's a 710 rather than 150.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

dmnc said:


> A bit like this? Though it's a 710 rather than 150.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks awesome, too. 
Yeah, I'll probably end up doing something like that, but with the 15, 30, 45 pilot bezel insert from Dagaz. 
I already used the above bezel on my other 150. Great mod!
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Cafe Latte

Aidanm said:


> Here's a photo from Favinov when I was trying decide on the dial for this build. I'll let you all decide if it's blue blue or green-ish teal blue.
> 
> It seems to my eye to be different from the teal blue out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Favinov sells a matching teal/blue bezel but when I ordered his true blue bezel I asked for a similarly matched dial and those options in the photo are what he suggested.
> 
> I've found in recent months that there are a few things available from Sergey that are not up on the bay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will PM Favinov and see if he can clear this up here, unless he is getting dials made I cant see how they are a blue colour instead of the usual green.
Chris


----------



## onastar1989

Cafe Latte said:


> I will PM Favinov and see if he can clear this up here, unless he is getting dials made I cant see how they are a blue colour instead of the usual green.
> Chris


Looks pretty blue to me.


----------



## Cafe Latte

onastar1989 said:


> Looks pretty blue to me.


Yes it seem Favinov is making dials, but now I look close the dial is missing the chrome indices which is the deal breaker. I did not think it was legal to make dials but it seems there is some loophole. If Favinov does make one with raised indices I want one for sure.
Chris


----------



## Tarquin

Cafe Latte said:


> Yes it seem Favinov is making dials, but now I look close the dial is missing the chrome indices which is the deal breaker. I did not think it was legal to make dials but it seems there is some loophole. If Favinov does make one with raised indices I want one for sure.
> Chris


Interesting to hear. Did you ask whether he was reproducing the logo under license / with permission?


----------



## Rimmed762

AFAIK, Favinov only lumes dials. There have been couple of versions of blue Scuba dude by Vostok. Some are blue, some are teal.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Rimmed762 said:


> AFAIK, Favinov only lumes dials. There have been couple of versions of blue Scuba dude by Vostok. Some are blue, some are teal.


NO these are new and different he is making them..
Chris


----------



## DocTone

Parts in my box had to be treated. 
Military Dial by Harold , Handset modified , Second Hand taken from a favinov handset


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Parts in my box had to be treated.
> Military Dial by Harold , Handset modified , Second Hand taken from a favinov handset
> View attachment 12495185
> 
> View attachment 12495187
> 
> View attachment 12495189


I've been wondering what one of those dials would look like on a Vostok - looks great!
Nice brush work on case, btw.
Cheers.


----------



## Rimmed762

Cafe Latte said:


> NO these are new and different he is making them..
> Chris


I have to ask him. This is new information to me.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Rimmed762 said:


> I have to ask him. This is new information to me.


The ones he is making dont have raised chrome indices but are a dark blue. I would pay extra for one in the darker blue but raised indices. Painted indices is a bit of a deal breaker at the moment..
Chris


----------



## Rimmed762

I just asked. And he doesn't make dials, just lumes them.

Blue one was a small batch from Vostok and there are only 2 or 3 pieces.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Rimmed762 said:


> I just asked. And he doesn't make dials, just lumes them.
> 
> Blue one was a small batch from Vostok and there are only 2 or 3 pieces.


Odd then there are no raised chrome indices..
Chris


----------



## mariomart

Cafe Latte said:


> Odd then there are no raised chrome indices..
> Chris


It's possible that a few unstamped dial blanks made their way into the pad printing machine, the end result being a sunburst blue dial with no raised indices but pad printed with the regular scuba dude pattern. Although these would be seen as "junk" by the factory they would indeed be thoroughly unique dials and perfect for someone like Favinov to make good use of. Probably purchased for a steal to boot.


----------



## Rimmed762

He said that he got only two or three. And last time he saw those dials was about five years ago.

I think Mariomart might be right with factory seconds.


----------



## Aidanm

Rimmed762 said:


> He said that he got only two or three. And last time he saw those dials was about five years ago.
> 
> I think Mariomart might be right with factory seconds.


That would make sense. It makes me appreciate this dial even more. I'd assumed it was a generic dial from his parts bin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastilloPL

Hi. I have a question. I bought old Komandirskie watch with 340 case. Are there any custom bezels for this case type to buy?


----------



## mariomart

CastilloPL said:


> Hi. I have a question. I bought old Komandirskie watch with 340 case. Are there any custom bezels for this case type to buy?


Hi CasttilloPL  and welcome to WUS and the Russian f10 forum,

There is a sticky thread that I believe will answer your question as well as providing a wealth of other information, https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/guide-buying-modifying-repairing-vostok-amphibia-3042242.html

Cheers  Mario


----------



## idvsego

This mod had a stuck rotor. When I moved it this popped off and a little tab of metal skirted across the desk. Guess it's time for a new movement


----------



## Spench

idvsego said:


> This mod had a stuck rotor. When I moved it this popped off and a little tab of metal skirted across the desk. Guess it's time for a new movement


You could just buy the part here...
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...ing-wheel-for-vostok-24-caliber-movement.html


----------



## mariomart

So, I decided I wanted to modernize a genuine vintage Vostok Amphibia 350 with swing lugs.

So here I present my fully automatic 350 

Work done and parts used, vintage 350 case and original swing lugs, Meranom sandwich dial, original 350 minute and hour hand, Komandirskie red second hand, new Amphibia crystal with old 350 crystal tension ring (the smaller width tension ring allows the dial to sit higher), Vostok crown and stem from vintage 020 cased Amphibia, modified Amphibia movement holder, modified Vostok 2416b (removed calendar complication to allow for extra height of sandwich dial), 18mm shark mesh band, Meranom stainless steel 555 brushed bezel (closely mirrors the original 350 bezel in size and appearance), Meranom big window display case back, One Second Closer case back retention ring.

Everything works as it should and the rotor turns freely. I'm still not 100% happy with the modified movement holder but it will do for now.

I hope you like :-!


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Just swapped the bezel to my 470. I do not like modding the "vintages" but I think this one looks cool now. What do you think?



















IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


> So, I decided I wanted to modernize a genuine vintage Vostok Amphibia 350 with swing lugs.
> I hope you like.


Holy cow what an EPIC project! I love it :-!

My only alteration would be to the hands, where I think the gold doesn't really fit. I might strip them to their nickel(?) base, as I think the silvery color would mesh nicely with everything else (pun intended). They actually look silver here, and I think it looks awesome. Or you could also paint them black; this photo simulates this and looks bada$$.

......you know, just in case your other eight gazillion modifications weren't enough.

Truly well done, I'm impressed ?

Your move, Possum.


----------



## eyeamgrewt

eyeamgrewt said:


> So Dr.Seikostain just added this to his shop: THE.TRIDENT.ONE RED + SILVER- VOSTOK SECOND HAND WH.S-02-S | eBay
> View attachment 12482583
> 
> 
> I have a similar hand for one of my Seikos, but I'll be purchasing one for my red/black themed Vostok now.


I should have read his ad as I thought this was red/black, alas it's silver/black so I used it on another watch:










Dr.seikostain has also added some additional Vostok hands to his shop, I'll be purchasing a couple sets later.


----------



## mariomart

mroatman said:


> Holy cow what an EPIC project! I love it :-!
> 
> My only alteration would be to the hands, where I think the gold doesn't really fit. I might strip them to their nickel(?) base, as I think the silvery color would mesh nicely with everything else (pun intended). They actually look silver here, and I think it looks awesome. Or you could also paint them black; this photo simulates this and looks bada$$.
> 
> ......you know, just in case your other eight gazillion modifications weren't enough.
> 
> Truly well done, I'm impressed 
> 
> Your move, Possum.


Thanks Dash 

I actually did want to fit silver hands, but due to budget constraints, waiting for Meranom deliveries, and sourcing a suitable donor or buying a set of IgorIV's hands I decided to take an easier and cheaper route. However that said I just found a set of silver hands on Etsy, so you never know


----------



## idvsego

Spench said:


> You could just buy the part here...
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...ing-wheel-for-vostok-24-caliber-movement.html


after looking at some pics, what actually broke was the little V shaped piece that holds the wheel in place.


----------



## saturnine

mariomart said:


> So, I decided I wanted to modernize a genuine vintage Vostok Amphibia 350 with swing lugs.
> 
> So here I present my fully automatic 350
> 
> Work done and parts used, vintage 350 case and original swing lugs, Meranom sandwich dial, original 350 minute and hour hand, Komandirskie red second hand, new Amphibia crystal with old 350 crystal tension ring (the smaller width tension ring allows the dial to sit higher), Vostok crown and stem from vintage 020 cased Amphibia, modified Amphibia movement holder, modified Vostok 2416b (removed calendar complication to allow for extra height of sandwich dial), 18mm shark mesh band, Meranom stainless steel 555 brushed bezel (closely mirrors the original 350 bezel in size and appearance), Meranom big window display case back, One Second Closer case back retention ring.
> 
> Everything works as it should and the rotor turns freely. I'm still not 100% happy with the modified movement holder but it will do for now.
> 
> I hope you like :-!


Very nice. However, it appears you are over your limit on 350 cases. Please send either the black or white dialed one to me for redistribution.



Ptolomeo74 said:


> Just swapped the bezel to my 470. I do not like modding the "vintages" but I think this one looks cool now. What do you think?
> 
> IG: @Ptolomeo74


Normally I agree with you, but considering the nice shape of the case, dial & hands, the new (vintage style) bezel looks at home.


----------



## messyGarage

WOW, amazing job Mario
I have a 350 case in the parts box, and I was thinking to do the same. I 3d printed a quick and dirty movement holder, but it's horrible and won't let the rotor to spin. 
Would you mind to share how you have modified the ring?
Hoping it's not copyrighted.... :-d
Thank you



mariomart said:


> So, I decided I wanted to modernize a genuine vintage Vostok Amphibia 350 with swing lugs.
> 
> So here I present my fully automatic 350
> 
> Work done and parts used, vintage 350 case and original swing lugs, Meranom sandwich dial, original 350 minute and hour hand, Komandirskie red second hand, new Amphibia crystal with old 350 crystal tension ring (the smaller width tension ring allows the dial to sit higher), Vostok crown and stem from vintage 020 cased Amphibia, modified Amphibia movement holder, modified Vostok 2416b (removed calendar complication to allow for extra height of sandwich dial), 18mm shark mesh band, Meranom stainless steel 555 brushed bezel (closely mirrors the original 350 bezel in size and appearance), Meranom big window display case back, One Second Closer case back retention ring.
> 
> Everything works as it should and the rotor turns freely. I'm still not 100% happy with the modified movement holder but it will do for now.
> 
> I hope you like :-!
> 
> View attachment 12504925
> 
> 
> View attachment 12504927
> 
> 
> View attachment 12504929
> 
> 
> View attachment 12504931
> 
> 
> View attachment 12504935
> 
> 
> View attachment 12504937
> 
> 
> View attachment 12504939


----------



## DocTone

mariomart said:


> So, I decided I wanted to modernize a genuine vintage Vostok Amphibia 350 with swing lugs.
> 
> So here I present my fully automatic 350
> 
> I hope you like :-!


Yes, |>
great job , really excellent result !


----------



## mariomart

saturnine said:


> Very nice. However, it appears you are over your limit on 350 cases. Please send either the black or white dialed one to me for redistribution.


Someone could never be over their limit on 350 cases ..... I do have others ;-)











messyGarage said:


> WOW, amazing job Mario
> I have a 350 case in the parts box, and I was thinking to do the same. I 3d printed a quick and dirty movement holder, but it's horrible and won't let the rotor to spin.
> Would you mind to share how you have modified the ring?
> Hoping it's not copyrighted.... :-d
> Thank you


I actually used 2 different Amphibia rings, both of which were in my parts box and I have no idea what watches they originated in. I made 1 cut in one of the rings and then slightly expanded it and attached it (glued) on top of the other ring. This gave me the diameter and height required to fill the 350 case and allow for the rotor and dial height. I'm still not completely happy with it as it still has a little play, but short of printing one it will have to do.

Thank you all for your kind comments :-!


----------



## ThePossumKing

mroatman said:


> Holy cow what an EPIC project! I love it :-!
> 
> My only alteration would be to the hands, where I think the gold doesn't really fit. I might strip them to their nickel(?) base, as I think the silvery color would mesh nicely with everything else (pun intended). They actually look silver here, and I think it looks awesome. Or you could also paint them black; this photo simulates this and looks bada$$.
> 
> ......you know, just in case your other eight gazillion modifications weren't enough.
> 
> Truly well done, I'm impressed 
> 
> Your move, Possum.


Are you calling me out here, Dash??!?

Send me one of your spare 350 cases and I'll see what I can come up with

Beautiful watch, Mario!!


----------



## Aidanm

New perlon came today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


> I actually did want to fit silver hands, but due to budget constraints, waiting for Meranom deliveries, and sourcing a suitable donor or buying a set of IgorIV's hands I decided to take an easier and cheaper route.


As far as I know, Soviet "gilt" hands are just nickel(?) hands which have a very thin micro-layer of some sort of plating, or have undergone some anodization process. I've learned this (accidentally) when trying to clean gilt hands: if you aren't extremely careful, they easily polish up to a nice silvery finish.

Course, if you _want_ silver hands, it would just be a matter of polishing off the thin gold layer. Et voilà!

So I think you have all the parts you need. But those necktie hands are not common, and there'd be no going back...


----------



## mariomart

mroatman said:


> As far as I know, Soviet "gilt" hands are just nickel(?) hands which have a very thin micro-layer of some sort of plating, or have undergone some anodization process. I've learned this (accidentally) when trying to clean gilt hands: if you aren't extremely careful, they easily polish up to a nice silvery finish.
> 
> Course, if you _want_ silver hands, it would just be a matter of polishing off the thin gold layer. Et voilà!
> 
> So I think you have all the parts you need. But those necktie hands are not common, and there'd be no going back...


I agree that these "original" hands are not that common, so I'd rather leave them be. So I've purchased a replica silver set from IgorIV that will be here in a few weeks


----------



## saturnine

mariomart said:


> Someone could never be over their limit on 350 cases ..... I do have others ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12506765
> 
> Thank you all for your kind comments :-!


Your collection is really outstanding. Especially as I know this is only a fraction of your Boctoks.


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


> I agree that these "original" hands are not that common, so I'd rather leave them be. So I've purchased a replica silver set from IgorIV that will be here in a few weeks


??



saturnine said:


> Your collection is really outstanding. Especially as I know this is only a fraction of your Boctoks.


^ What he said.


----------



## mariomart

saturnine said:


> Your collection is really outstanding. Especially as I know this is only a fraction of your Boctoks.


Thank you for your kind words


----------



## saturnine

saturnine said:


> Your collection is really outstanding.


For a skinny jeans wearer


----------



## ronnypudding

Hi everyone:
Just throwing this mod up here, despite that crappy photo. This was an older paratrooper Komandirskie that I stripped, replaced the bezel with one from an eBay seller (can't recall which one), a vintage sniper dial from eBay seller Asap and custom hour and minute hands from Igor IV. The patina was forced with a hardboiled egg. The Watch is hard to photograph well, but if I'm motivated, perhaps I'll try for some better ones over the weekend.

Regards
Joe


----------



## Ptolomeo74

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## saturnine

ronnypudding said:


> Hi everyone:
> Just throwing this mod up here, despite that crappy photo. This was an older paratrooper Komandirskie that I stripped, replaced the bezel with one from an eBay seller (can't recall which one), a vintage sniper dial from eBay seller Asap and custom hour and minute hands from Igor IV. The patina was forced with a hardboiled egg. The Watch is hard to photograph well, but if I'm motivated, perhaps I'll try for some better ones over the weekend.
> 
> Regards
> Joe


That, comrade, is very nice. You may have just inspired me to get some new hands for one of mine.


----------



## ronnypudding

Thanks! You can't go wrong with Igor IV - the man with the hands....


----------



## munichjoe

So this was my dude for the last couple weeks., but I got a package today.....
Different strap and a new bezel.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

mariomart said:


> So, I decided I wanted to modernize a genuine vintage Vostok Amphibia 350 with swing lugs.
> 
> So here I present my fully automatic 350
> 
> Work done and parts used, vintage 350 case and original swing lugs, Meranom sandwich dial, original 350 minute and hour hand, Komandirskie red second hand, new Amphibia crystal with old 350 crystal tension ring (the smaller width tension ring allows the dial to sit higher), Vostok crown and stem from vintage 020 cased Amphibia, modified Amphibia movement holder, modified Vostok 2416b (removed calendar complication to allow for extra height of sandwich dial), 18mm shark mesh band, Meranom stainless steel 555 brushed bezel (closely mirrors the original 350 bezel in size and appearance), Meranom big window display case back, One Second Closer case back retention ring.
> 
> Everything works as it should and the rotor turns freely. I'm still not 100% happy with the modified movement holder but it will do for now.
> 
> I hope you like :-!
> 
> View attachment 12504925
> 
> 
> View attachment 12504927
> 
> 
> View attachment 12504929
> 
> 
> View attachment 12504931
> 
> 
> View attachment 12504935
> 
> 
> View attachment 12504937
> 
> 
> View attachment 12504939


Looks great! The vintage cream dial on the bottom right is gorgeous, btw.
Would you happen to know which number it is, if there is one?
Thank you!


----------



## mariomart

onastar1989 said:


> Looks great! The vintage cream dial on the bottom right is gorgeous, btw.
> Would you happen to know which number it is, if there is one?
> Thank you!


According to the scan of the 1976 Vostok catalog the original model number for the watch is 350194, which means the dial number is 194. It has been out of production for quite some time.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## onastar1989

mariomart said:


> According to the scan of the 1976 Vostok catalog the original model number for the watch is 350194, which means the dial number is 194. It has been out of production for quite some time.
> 
> View attachment 12509753


Yeah, I figured the chances of finding one would be slim. 
I have a project in mind for a 710 with a cream/champagne-colored dial, but no luck yet finding one.
Might have to stain a white one with tea or something.
Thanks again, I appreciate the info.


----------



## saturnine

onastar1989 said:


> Yeah, I figured the chances of finding one would be slim.
> I have a project in mind for a 710 with a cream/off-white dial, but no luck yet finding one.
> Might have to stain a white one with tea or something.
> Thanks again, I appreciate the info.


Do let us know your methods and results.


----------



## kakefe

excluding 4 , this is my mod family









instagram @watchcolony


----------



## onastar1989

saturnine said:


> Do let us know your methods and results.


Will do.

I had a little luck aging the lume on a black dial by soaking it in black coffee, then sticking it in the toaster oven until the coffee "baked" onto the dial.
Had to do it several times to get desired color. Sold the watch and foolishly forgot to snap some photos, however.
I'll post some photos if staining a white dial works.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## Arvac

©


----------



## Victorv

kakefe said:


> excluding 4 , this is my mod family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


Wow, nice collection comrade, congratulations.

One question, the strap on the White Scuba Dude is the original strap? If It is, it's good quality?

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, today a prototype in phase of modification. The idea came from a caliber komandirskie that I had at home and a clock that I find attractive (orient disk): We have KDisk.










In process of elaboration of a new sphere.

Behind:










Greetings


----------



## Tarquin

Custom Amphibian steel dials & bezel inserts rolling off the production line. Another layer of C3 Luminova and these will be getting cased up!


----------



## mrwomble

Tarquin said:


> Custom Amphibian steel dials & bezel inserts rolling off the production line. Another layer of C3 Luminova and these will be getting cased up!
> 
> View attachment 12513065


Very interesting! Do you have more info, pics, pricing?


----------



## kakefe

Victorv said:


> Wow, nice collection comrade, congratulations.
> 
> One question, the strap on the White Scuba Dude is the original strap? If It is, it's good quality?
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


thanks comrade.. yes actually i m ok with the quality of silicone strap..

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## onastar1989

fugit cronos said:


> Hi, today a prototype in phase of modification. The idea came from a caliber komandirskie that I had at home and a clock that I find attractive (orient disk): We have KDisk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In process of elaboration of a new sphere.
> 
> Behind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings


Wow! This looks awesome. So I'm assuming the disk turns smoothly on the hour stem?

I just filed down the stock bezel from one of my 150's into more of a sterile "cap."
Might put it on a 710.
Cheers.

after:







before:


----------



## fugit cronos

Yes, the red star on the disk is the hour hand.

I like that clean bezel. Good job friend.

regards


onastar1989 said:


> Wow! This looks awesome. So I'm assuming the disk turns smoothly on the hour stem?
> 
> I just filed down the stock bezel from one of my 150's into more of a sterile "cap."
> Might put it on a 710.
> Cheers.
> 
> after:
> View attachment 12513307
> 
> before:
> View attachment 12513305


----------



## Tarquin

mrwomble said:


> Very interesting! Do you have more info, pics, pricing?


No more pics yet friend. When I have some finished I'll post more. I have lots of dials designed, and I'll be able to produce pretty much any design in any RAL colour - even special personalised designs.

If you or anyone else needs any info feel free to PM.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## saturnine

Tarquin said:


> Custom Amphibian steel dials & bezel inserts rolling off the production line. Another layer of C3 Luminova and these will be getting cased up!


That's a very clever use of bubbles above the 'i' & is a perfect nod to the history & purpose of Amphibians. Well done.

Between you, IgorIV & Fugit Chronos (& probably a few others), Vostok modding is reaching levels unthinkable not long ago.


----------



## Tarquin

saturnine said:


> That's a very clever use of bubbles above the 'i' & is a perfect nod to the history & purpose of Amphibians. Well done.
> 
> Between you, IgorIV & Fugit Chronos (& probably a few others), Vostok modding is reaching levels unthinkable not long ago.


Thanks :-!


----------



## Victorv

kakefe said:


> thanks comrade.. yes actually i m ok with the quality of silicone strap..
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


Many many thanks, it's a nice silicone strap

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RacerMachX

hers mine.Stock and un-stock


----------



## Rale




----------



## Ptolomeo74

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## Celtic100

Given the Dr Seikostain treatment


----------



## abram357

Love this thing. And not too big for my wrist, as I feared!


----------



## VWatchie

mariomart said:


> Thanks Dash
> 
> *I actually did want to fit silver hands*, but due to budget constraints, waiting for Meranom deliveries, and sourcing a suitable donor or buying a set of IgorIV's hands I decided to take an easier and cheaper route. However that said I just found a set of silver hands on Etsy, so you never know


Maybe I have bad taste and maybe it isn't a perfect match with the mesh, but _gold och blue_, what could have a more royal touch? I think IgorIV's golden neck tie hands would look outstanding against the dial of your _masterpiece!_ Congrats!

BTW, I'm looking for a bright yellow seconds hand (preferably Komandirski style) for a 24xx movement (standard, non-SE). Any tips on how to obtain one? I'd be willing to pay good money for one.


----------



## saturnine

24 Hours said:


> Maybe I have bad taste and maybe it isn't a perfect match with the mesh, but _gold och blue_, what could have a more royal touch? I think IgorIV's golden neck tie hands would look outstanding against the dial of your _masterpiece!_ Congrats!
> 
> BTW, I'm looking for a bright yellow seconds hand (preferably Komandirski style) for a 24xx movement (standard, non-SE). Any tips on how to obtain one? I'd be willing to pay good money for one.


You can try dropping a request here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/parts-wanted-31794-87.html


----------



## mariomart

24 Hours said:


> BTW, I'm looking for a bright yellow seconds hand (preferably Komandirski style) for a 24xx movement (standard, non-SE). Any tips on how to obtain one? I'd be willing to pay good money for one.


Perhaps something like this?









This is from my spares box, it came off a Vostok Century Time watch fitted with a 2416b movement.

You're welcome to it if you want it, no cost, free, please just PM your address.

Cheers


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

ronnypudding said:


> Hi everyone:
> Just throwing this mod up here, despite that crappy photo. This was an older paratrooper Komandirskie that I stripped, replaced the bezel with one from an eBay seller (can't recall which one), a vintage sniper dial from eBay seller Asap and custom hour and minute hands from Igor IV. The patina was forced with a hardboiled egg. The Watch is hard to photograph well, but if I'm motivated, perhaps I'll try for some better ones over the weekend.
> 
> Regards
> Joe


This is rad. How did you strip it and can typical Amphibias be stripped in the same way, or are the materials changed (I have a "Zissou" amphibia, for example).


----------



## ronnypudding

GoodEyeSniper said:


> This is rad. How did you strip it and can typical Amphibias be stripped in the same way, or are the materials changed (I have a "Zissou" amphibia, for example).


Hi, and thanks. Most (if not all) amphibians are stainless steel and therefore can't be stripped. Komandirskies are typically chrome plated brass. I use muriatic acid (30% HCl) to strip the chrome from komandirskies (and most stock bezels) by immersion for 30 minutes to an hour, depending on the thickness of the chrome. The brass usually comes out nice and shiny. You can then force the patina with any number of techniques (hardboiled egg, red-wine vinegar, etc.). Be careful with the acid (the fumes are nasty). Disposal of spent acid is a bit tricky as well. I dilute it with water then dump it in the flower bed out back (perhaps naively, I assume that the plants will bioaccumulate the chrome...).

Regards
Joe


----------



## Disguise

Vostok 420, bezel and insert swap, Meranom display case back, new SS crown, orange bands. Really love how this turned out, for $100 give or take you have your own custom automatic watch that keeps it within 6 s/d? This is crazy value









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Ok, so it's not a Vostok but I wanted to follow up with the Raketa dial I posted a few weeks ago. I bought this non working Raketa for its brass dial with raised numbers, thinking I'd put it in a Vostok. But I couldn't bring myself to shave it down from 33.5mm to 28.5mm, which would've eaten into the numbers. So last night I fit the dial into a Stührling whose case I loved, and here's the result.


----------



## mrwomble

Hand brushed case, retro bezel, Chinese hexad bracelet.


----------



## mroatman

onastar1989 said:


> Ok, so it's not a Vostok but I wanted to follow up with the Raketa dial I posted a few weeks ago. I bought this non working Raketa for its brass dial with raised numbers, thinking I'd put it in a Vostok. But I couldn't bring myself to shave it down from 33.5mm to 28.5mm, which would've eaten into the numbers. So last night I fit the dial into a Stührling whose case I loved, and here's the result.


Oh. Oh my.

Best non-Vostok mod yet! Truly well done ?


----------



## onastar1989

mroatman said:


> Oh. Oh my.
> 
> Best non-Vostok mod yet! Truly well done ?


Thank you very much!


----------



## little_w

Now that is something! Congratulations to both great taste and skillful hands. Hat down!


----------



## onastar1989

Thank you!

Has anybody done a mod with those great looking "Buran" sword hands Seikostain has up on eBay?

Also: I've heard of modders "peeling" the stock tin can crowns on 710s and other models. I'm thinking of doing this to mine but wanted to see a photo first. Anyone?
Thanks.


----------



## mxm

onastar1989 said:


> Ok, so it's not a Vostok but I wanted to follow up with the Raketa dial I posted a few weeks ago. I bought this non working Raketa for its brass dial with raised numbers, thinking I'd put it in a Vostok. But I couldn't bring myself to shave it down from 33.5mm to 28.5mm, which would've eaten into the numbers. So last night I fit the dial into a Stührling whose case I loved, and here's the result.
> 
> View attachment 12525745


Absolutely beautiful. That would very well be at the top of my all time favorites.


----------



## mxm

onastar1989 said:


> Ok, so it's not a Vostok but I wanted to follow up with the Raketa dial I posted a few weeks ago. I bought this non working Raketa for its brass dial with raised numbers, thinking I'd put it in a Vostok. But I couldn't bring myself to shave it down from 33.5mm to 28.5mm, which would've eaten into the numbers. So last night I fit the dial into a Stührling whose case I loved, and here's the result.
> 
> By the way, which Stührling is that?


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

ronnypudding said:


> Hi, and thanks. Most (if not all) amphibians are stainless steel and therefore can't be stripped. Komandirskies are typically chrome plated brass. I use muriatic acid (30% HCl) to strip the chrome from komandirskies (and most stock bezels) by immersion for 30 minutes to an hour, depending on the thickness of the chrome. The brass usually comes out nice and shiny. You can then force the patina with any number of techniques (hardboiled egg, red-wine vinegar, etc.). Be careful with the acid (the fumes are nasty). Disposal of spent acid is a bit tricky as well. I dilute it with water then dump it in the flower bed out back (perhaps naively, I assume that the plants will bioaccumulate the chrome...).
> 
> Regards
> Joe


Ah, thanks. I had mistaken most vostoks having brass with plating on the bezel, for the case being the same. Do stock bezels strip relatively easily that way? You now have me considering brushing the case and doing a patina'd brass bezel (I'm sure that's been done)


----------



## onastar1989

mxm said:


> onastar1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so it's not a Vostok but I wanted to follow up with the Raketa dial I posted a few weeks ago. I bought this non working Raketa for its brass dial with raised numbers, thinking I'd put it in a Vostok. But I couldn't bring myself to shave it down from 33.5mm to 28.5mm, which would've eaten into the numbers. So last night I fit the dial into a Stührling whose case I loved, and here's the result.
> 
> By the way, which Stührling is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I hope I'm not diluting the Vostok thread here.
> I don't know which model my Stührling is, I found it for $50 on eBay. I think it may be part of their Cuvette series.
> Here are some photos of the stock dial and the hacking auto movement (blued screws!)
> I didn't mind the original copper sunburst dial, but the day and date complications kinda bugged me because they were black text on white background. And I wanted to give it more of a vintage look anyway, so the patinaed Raketa dial worked out okay with the breguet hands. The stock dial was 32.5mm so I had to shave the Raketa dial down from 33.5mm to fit.
> The case is approx 42mm in diameter, 50mm lug to lug, 22mm lug width.
> Cheers!
Click to expand...


----------



## jetcash

Ptolomeo74 said:


> IG: @Ptolomeo74


A perfect bund.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Just finished this Komandirskie in the small hours this morning. Swapped out the dial for a 349, put a wider bezel on and patinaed everything. Might make a brown leather band for it later, but for now I like the contrast of the black and white.

Before








After


----------



## onastar1989

710 case with filed down stock bezel I had from one of my 150's, new 512 dial and blued hands from Meranom.


----------



## mxm

mxm said:


> Thank you! I hope I'm not diluting the Vostok thread here.
> I don't know which model my Stührling is, I found it for $50 on eBay. I think it may be part of their Cuvette series.
> Here are some photos of the stock dial and the hacking auto movement (blued screws!)
> I didn't mind the original copper sunburst dial, but the day and date complications kinda bugged me because they were black text on white background. And I wanted to give it more of a vintage look anyway, so the patinaed Raketa dial worked out okay with the breguet hands. The stock dial was 32.5mm so I had to shave the Raketa dial down from 33.5mm to fit.
> The case is approx 42mm in diameter, 50mm lug to lug, 22mm lug width.
> Cheers!


Thanks for the information!
That cushion case is beautiful, and you did a wonderful job.


----------



## Aidanm

If anyone’s interested Meranom has manual wind flat casebacks and 333 dials for sale in the parts section.

Managed to snag one of each plus an antimagnetic cage from Meranom yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

mxm said:


> Thanks for the information!
> That cushion case is beautiful, and you did a wonderful job.


Thanks again.

I'm having trouble deciding on a dial for this 150, so I might just go without.


----------



## Sogeha

onastar1989 said:


> Ok, so it's not a Vostok but I wanted to follow up with the Raketa dial...
> 
> View attachment 12525739
> View attachment 12525745


Stunning. I've seen a lot of modified watches, but that is a class apart


----------



## gjclayton

Is this a OneSecondCloser bezel? I want one in stainless!



Disguise said:


> Vostok 420, bezel and insert swap, Meranom display case back, new SS crown, orange bands. Really love how this turned out, for $100 give or take you have your own custom automatic watch that keeps it within 6 s/d? This is crazy value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise

gjclayton said:


> Is this a OneSecondCloser bezel? I want one in stainless!


No, got it from a seller on eBay called arkustime. It's the N3 type

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## gjclayton

Great! Thanks so much.



Disguise said:


> No, got it from a seller on eBay called arkustime. It's the N3 type
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise

gjclayton said:


> Great! Thanks so much.


The quality is great, just make sure it is compatible with your case!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Sogeha said:


> Stunning. I've seen a lot of modified watches, but that is a class apart


Thank you!
I have my eyes on a couple other vintage Raketa dials with raised numbers/patterns on ebay I might do something with.


----------



## sonics

Sogeha said:


> Stunning. I've seen a lot of modified watches, but that is a class apart


What kind of case is that?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

sonics said:


> What kind of case is that?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Stührling


----------



## Skim_Milk

onastar1989 said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> I'm having trouble deciding on a dial for this 150, so I might just go without.
> View attachment 12533125


leave as is! looks great


----------



## onastar1989

Skim_Milk said:


> leave as is! looks great


Thanks! The more I wear it without a dial, the more I'm liking it. I've always wanted a skeleton watch, and I like how the domed crystal makes the mechanism look more three dimensional. And I painted the pink plastic retainer ring matte black, which adds to the effect.


----------



## guspech750

onastar1989 said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> I'm having trouble deciding on a dial for this 150, so I might just go without.
> View attachment 12533125


That's awesome. I though of doing this on one of my Orients.

Looks way better than a skeleton that just acts as a maze to see through.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ConSeanery

Just started an Amphibia 090 mod. So far I've cleaned it up a ton, swapped the bezel, and picked a more suitable insert. Still to come is swapping the standard case back for a scuba dude, swapping the crown for a brushed stainless version, changing all the gaskets, and putting a new bezel spring in as the bezel spins a bit too freely as is.

I'm aware this isn't considered very in depth as far as modding goes, but this is my first and didn't want to jump in too deep first time around. Thinking about snagging a 150 case to do another mod after this one is all set and continue learning.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

ConSeanery said:


> Just started an Amphibia 090 mod. So far I've cleaned it up a ton, swapped the bezel, and picked a more suitable insert. Still to come is swapping the standard case back for a scuba dude, swapping the crown for a brushed stainless version, changing all the gaskets, and putting a new bezel spring in as the bezel spins a bit too freely as is.
> 
> I'm aware this isn't considered very in depth as far as modding goes, but this is my first and didn't want to jump in too deep first time around. Thinking about snagging a 150 case to do another mod after this one is all set and continue learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That looks great!
The bezel insert you've chosen is a great match for that dial.
Keep up the good work - these things are addicting.


----------



## ConSeanery

onastar1989 said:


> That looks great!
> The bezel insert you've chosen is a great match for that dial.
> Keep up the good work - these things are addicting.


Thanks! I'm not even half way through this one and I'm finding that I already can't wait to make something completely different for the next one!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

ConSeanery said:


> Thanks! I'm not even half way through this one and I'm finding that I already can't wait to make something completely different for the next one!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Haha, I know! I just finished my 6th. Vostok mod and I'm already planning my 7th. So many options..
Cheers.


----------



## onastar1989

ConSeanery said:


> Thanks! I'm not even half way through this one and I'm finding that I already can't wait to make something completely different for the next one!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Ps. good luck with that bezel. I think out of all the work you can put into a mod, getting the bezel back on with the tension you prefer is the most difficult.


----------



## tabuktime

onastar1989 said:


> Ok, so it's not a Vostok but I wanted to follow up with the Raketa dial I posted a few weeks ago. I bought this non working Raketa for its brass dial with raised numbers, thinking I'd put it in a Vostok. But I couldn't bring myself to shave it down from 33.5mm to 28.5mm, which would've eaten into the numbers. So last night I fit the dial into a Stührling whose case I loved, and here's the result.
> 
> View attachment 12525731
> View attachment 12525739
> View attachment 12525745


I'm really loving the look of this mod and consequently I've sourced both watches required to use your example as inspiration.

Just a quick question though, what did you use to strip the dial and how to get the graduated patination? I'm sure that's two questions, really!

Many thanks and Stuhrling work!


----------



## onastar1989

tabuktime said:


> I'm really loving the look of this mod and consequently I've sourced both watches required to use your example as inspiration.
> 
> Just a quick question though, what did you use to strip the dial and how to get the graduated patination? I'm sure that's two questions, really!
> 
> Many thanks and Stuhrling work!


Thank you!

First I used a Dremel sanding wheel to take down the diameter of the dial to fit in case.
Then I used a fine grit gray 3M pad to take the surface of the dial down to the bare brass. 
You don't want to go down too far and remove the numbers, just enough to remove the paint. 
Then I used a brass-aging solution a jeweler friend gave me, which you can find at Amazon, etc.
Just google "brass aging solution" or try one of the pickling methods described in this forum.
Toss the dial in solution for a few minutes and rinse with water. 
Rub excess patina off dial. You may want to go a few rounds, depending on the patina look you want to achieve. 
On page 84 of this thread you can see what it looks like after one round, more like gunmetal. The finished "copper" look I achieved after two rounds. 
After that I lightly brushed it again with the 3M pad to get the "old coin" look - shiny in some spots but still patinaed around the numbers. Good luck!

Curious - where did you find your Stührling case?


----------



## tabuktime

onastar1989 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> First I used a Dremel sanding wheel to take down the diameter of the dial to fit in case.
> Then I used a fine grit gray 3M pad to take the surface of the dial down to the bare brass.
> You don't want to go down too far and remove the numbers, just enough to remove the paint.
> Then I used a brass-aging solution a jeweler friend gave me, which you can find at Amazon, etc.
> Just google "brass aging solution" or try one of the pickling methods described in this forum.
> Toss the dial in solution for a few minutes and rinse with water.
> Rub excess patina off dial. You may want to go a few rounds, depending on the patina look you want to achieve.
> On page 84 of this thread you can see what it looks like after one round, more like gunmetal. The finished "copper" look I achieved after two rounds.
> After that I lightly brushed it again with the 3M pad to get the "old coin" look - shiny in some spots but still patinaed around the numbers. Good luck!
> 
> Curious - where did you find your Stührling case?


Thanks for the overview above, I'll get on it when the parts arrive.

I found the Raketa on ebay and the Stührling (complete watch) on an american used watch site.

Thanks for the link to this:










It looks so different to the final outcome (what an inspiration to use that case!):










And all from such humble beginnings:









I was initially wondering if you'd used a paint removal solution (chemical) instead of a mechanical method, but I can see that this provides a greater degree of control with regard to paint removal...

Once again great job!


----------



## tabuktime

Sorry about the repeated pics, was trying to get it oriented correctly!

Purchased this one for the dial too:









Like the look of the open six and nine.

So far, three watches to make one! I'll have to find another case for the send Raketa movement/dial.

@onastar1989 did you use the entire movement from the Raketa in the Stührling case? I have no centre seconds on my Stührling:










I think if I mod the Raketa dial to utilise the small second hand, it will come into contact with the 6 marker. I'll have to mock it up and see (when everything arrives).


----------



## onastar1989

tabuktime said:


> Sorry about the repeated pics, was trying to get it oriented correctly!
> 
> Purchased this one for the dial too:
> 
> View attachment 12557891
> 
> 
> Like the look of the open six and nine.
> 
> So far, three watches to make one! I'll have to find another case for the send Raketa movement/dial.
> 
> @onastar1989 did you use the entire movement from the Raketa in the Stührling case? I have no centre seconds on my Stührling:
> 
> 
> View attachment 12557893
> 
> 
> I think if I mod the Raketa dial to utilise the small second hand, it will come into contact with the 6 marker. I'll have to mock it up and see (when everything arrives).


I used the movement and hands from the Sturhling, because it was a hacking automatic and the Raketa was not working.
Your Sturhling with the subdial at 6 might work, depending on how shallow the second hand sits.
IF it hits the 6 on the Raketa dial, you might consider just grinding it off completely so there's a smooth spot for the second hand to move.
Post photos when you're finished! Good luck.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
It may be a good idea to create a new thread.

Perhaps: _ 'Modded Soviet/Russian: non-Vostok Amphibia'_


----------



## onastar1989

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> It may be a good idea to create a new thread.
> 
> Perhaps: _ 'Modded Soviet/Russian: non-Vostok Amphibia'_


 Grand idea!

Hey tabuktime: Feel free to pm me if you want to discuss your project.


----------



## Eaglebone

Vostok 110 Radio Room. Coin edge bezel, Dr Seikostain insert, Favinov paddle hands, Meranom stainless crown and mesh strap. The first time I've done a movement out mod and I'm really pleased with the result (and not breaking anything!).


----------



## Ptolomeo74

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## saturnine

Ptolomeo74 said:


> IG: @Ptolomeo74


What I would do for that dial...


----------



## onastar1989

Finally stitched together a brown leather band for this Kom. mod.


----------



## saturnine

onastar1989 said:


> Finally stitched together a brown leather band for this Kom. mod.
> View attachment 12560755


Love the strap. You taking orders?


----------



## onastar1989

saturnine said:


> Love the strap. You taking orders?


Thank you! PM me and maybe we can work something out. I'll post another photo of the clasp later.

It's a bit of a hack job - I need to use a thicker thread on the leather, and clean up my stitch lines - not as easy as the NATO straps I have turned into two-piece straps. But I wanted something kind of vintage looking to go with the patinaed case.


----------



## onastar1989

saturnine said:


> Love the strap. You taking orders?


Another photo


----------



## jupiter6

A mod in progress. Inspired by the brass bezels seen on this thread, I decided to try it myself. I used some sand paper I had lying around to sand the bezel. There was a few flecks of chrome left, but I decided to leave them to make it look like it had naturally been worn off.
Then I stuck it face down in some damp rock salt and left it overnight. I ordered a new case from meranom and as Russian post takes forever, hung the bezel outside until it arrives.









Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Found a 22mm solid link band with curved end pieces for $10 on eBay, sanded down the folded end pieces with a Dremel so it would fit on my 710.


----------



## Sogeha

onastar1989 said:


> Found a 22mm solid link band with curved end pieces for $10 on eBay, sanded down the folded end pieces with a Dremel so it would fit on my 710.
> View attachment 12563193


Very nice job too

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## onastar1989

Sogeha said:


> Very nice job too
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! Those stock bracelets will pull every single hair out of your arm. Torture.


----------



## Sogeha

onastar1989 said:


> Thanks! Those stock bracelets will pull every single hair out of your arm. Torture.


Very true, mine always go in the bin with the packaging

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mroatman

saturnine said:


> What I would do for that dial...


Maybe pay $395? :think:

USSR watch Vostok amphibian albatross NOS polar antarctic albatros 24 * | eBay


----------



## JonS1967

onastar1989 said:


> Found a 22mm solid link band with curved end pieces for $10 on eBay, sanded down the folded end pieces with a Dremel so it would fit on my 710.
> View attachment 12563193


Great looking watch from top to bottom! Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

JonS1967 said:


> Great looking watch from top to bottom! Congratulations!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much.
I wasn't sure about the dial at first but it's growing on me.


----------



## japocc

My latest mod - Vostok Amphibia 'The Hunter' w new bezel and insert (Meranom), new gaskets, swapped crystal and new leather band. Pretty satisfied... possibly work on the lume dot on the bezel to 'age it'?

Before:









After:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

mroatman said:


> Maybe pay $395? :think:
> 
> USSR watch Vostok amphibian albatross NOS polar antarctic albatros 24 * | eBay


I'll do anything for that dial, but I won't do that.


----------



## onastar1989

japocc said:


> My latest mod - Vostok Amphibia 'The Hunter' w new bezel and insert (Meranom), new gaskets, swapped crystal and new leather band. Pretty satisfied... possibly work on the lume dot on the bezel to 'age it'?
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a great looking dial. The new strap and bezel really bring out the colors in it. 
Well done!


----------



## semensky

my modding Vostok Amphibia


----------



## Ptolomeo74

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## ThePossumKing

saturnine said:


> I'll do anything for that dial, but I won't do that.


What WOULD you do for a klondike bar??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monocel

Ratnik Bezel, Favinov dial and hands on a 710 case


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

onastar1989 said:


> Found a 22mm solid link band with curved end pieces for $10 on eBay, sanded down the folded end pieces with a Dremel so it would fit on my 710.
> View attachment 12563193


That's really beautiful

Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> That's really beautiful
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## lordkrome

heelo sir, would you care to share the seller of that bracelet and the bezel. i really like those mods and planning to do it to my 710634 scubadude.


----------



## lordkrome

onastar1989 said:


> Found a 22mm solid link band with curved end pieces for $10 on eBay, sanded down the folded end pieces with a Dremel so it would fit on my 710.
> View attachment 12563193


hello sir, could you share the seller of that bezel & bracelet. really love those mods. i'm planning to do the same to my 710634.


----------



## onastar1989

lordkrome said:


> hello sir, could you share the seller of that bezel & bracelet. really love those mods. i'm planning to do the same to my 710634.


Thanks. The band is from eBay, which has tons of solid link stainless bands with curved or straight end links, mostly from China. The bezel is a stock 150 bezel I filed down, which you can see on page 91 of this thread. 
Good luck!


----------



## onastar1989

lordkrome said:


> hello sir, could you share the seller of that bezel & bracelet. really love those mods. i'm planning to do the same to my 710634.


There are also several sterile stainless bezels to be had on eBay, if you don't want to file one down.


----------



## larand

Just arrived: Amphibia 420916 that I had Meranom put a smooth bezel on. Swapped out the bracelet for the black leather strap when it arrived. Also picked up a black Perlon for it, which just might make it my perfect all-around travel watch. A Vostok for all occasions!


----------



## little_w

larand said:


> Just arrived: Amphibia 420916 that I had Meranom put a smooth bezel on. Swapped out the bracelet for the black leather strap when it arrived. Also picked up a black Perlon for it, which just might make it my perfect all-around travel watch. A Vostok for all occasions!


That's what I call purchase well thought through! This is great combination and as you say, highly versatile! I have this dial in 710 case and similarly "plain" dial in 420 case and both look good when dressed in a clean bezel. So yes, great choice. I always say the clean bezel almost makes it a smart-dress watch... almost  At least casual wear, that's for sure.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## jupiter6

Two of my mods.
Top: Gilt hands and crown from Meranom. Bezel from arkustime (eBay). Bezel insert is a common Seiko insert.

Bottom: Bezel and small window case back (not visible) from Meranom, hands from igor_iv.










Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6

Actually, now that I look at it the hour hand on the bottom watch is too long. Time to look into a replacement.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth-nvader

First post on this community. 
Just wanted to share my 090 mod. 
What do you think?









Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## lordkrome

onastar1989 said:


> Thanks. The band is from eBay, which has tons of solid link stainless bands with curved or straight end links, mostly from China. The bezel is a stock 150 bezel I filed down, which you can see on page 91 of this thread.
> Good luck!


hello sir, thank you very much for that info. duly noted. cheers.


----------



## lordkrome

Tarquin said:


> Custom Amphibian steel dials & bezel inserts rolling off the production line. Another layer of C3 Luminova and these will be getting cased up!
> 
> View attachment 12513065


hello sir, those dial look sick! love it... where did you get it?


----------



## Disguise

Looks lovely! Orange and divers are always a good combo



Darth-nvader said:


> First post on this community.
> Just wanted to share my 090 mod.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha

Darth-nvader said:


> First post on this community.
> Just wanted to share my 090 mod.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Very nice. Welcome to the community

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The_Horologist

First time wearimg this beauty. Im thinking about going to a black scuba dude dial though cause I don't love the shade of blue that it is. I have a silver and orange trident second hand coming, as well as a stainless steel movement holder. Do you think I should attempt the hand swap, dial change and movement holder swap myself or get someone more experienced to do it? Any thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarquin

lordkrome said:


> hello sir, those dial look sick! love it... where did you get it?


Thanks, I make these myself. One day I'll get around to actually finishing one!


----------



## Decibel2013

Hey, that looks awesome and I'm actually looking for that exact orange bezel insert. You mind sharing where you found it? I'd really appreciate it.



Darth-nvader said:


> First post on this community.
> Just wanted to share my 090 mod.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth-nvader

Decibel2013 said:


> Hey, that looks awesome and I'm actually looking for that exact orange bezel insert. You mind sharing where you found it? I'd really appreciate it.


Thanks. 
Got it on ebay. I can't remember the seller, but I'll take a look and let you know.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise

The_Horologist said:


> First time wearimg this beauty. Im thinking about going to a black scuba dude dial though cause I don't love the shade of blue that it is. I have a silver and orange trident second hand coming, as well as a stainless steel movement holder. Do you think I should attempt the hand swap, dial change and movement holder swap myself or get someone more experienced to do it? Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The joy of modding vostoks for me is that the price doesn't necessarily inhibit of trying it out yourself, and you gain some valuable experience fixing watches that way you might apply to more expensive pieces later on (you never know if your vintage chronograph will have a hand fall off or needs a new dial).


----------



## Dub Rubb

Sorry, new to modding (and watches in general), but can I make this bezel work with my scuba dude? If so, what else is needed and how difficult is it? Thanks in advance comrades!



























Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise

Looks like that bezel is 38mm? Measurements for most aftermarket bezels are 38mm outer diameter, 31.5mm inner diameter (identical to Seiko bezel inserts, so we can tap in all those resources). You'll need a third-party bezel for your vostok, I've acquired mine from eBay before and was very happy with the quality. Just double check that whichever bezel you purchase has the same size bezel insert (99% of them do), and check if there is enough clearance with the crown (only for certain cases like the 420, but double check to be sure).



Dub Rubb said:


> Sorry, new to modding (and watches in general), but can I make this bezel work with my scuba dude? If so, what else is needed and how difficult is it? Thanks in advance comrades!
> View attachment 12585519
> View attachment 12585521
> View attachment 12585523
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Decibel2013

Disguise said:


> Looks like that bezel is 38mm? Measurements for most aftermarket bezels are 38mm outer diameter, 31.5mm inner diameter (identical to Seiko bezel inserts, so we can tap in all those resources). You'll need a third-party bezel for your vostok, I've acquired mine from eBay before and was very happy with the quality. Just double check that whichever bezel you purchase has the same size bezel insert (99% of them do), and check if there is enough clearance with the crown (only for certain cases like the 420, but double check to be sure).


Identical to Seiko inserts? So if I'm trying to find a bezel insert for Vostok Amphibia 710615 can I use bezels for Seiko 6309, 7002 & SKX007 for example and they will fit?


----------



## Disguise

Yes indeed. But it does depend on which aftermarket bezel you use. As I said, most of them do accommodate for 38-31.5 mm bezels, which are identical for the SKX and 7002 indeed. I've sourced my bezel inserts for my Amphibia from Dagaz for example, and he only sells Seiko products. But the inserts fitted perfectly in my aftermarket bezel.

The picture you showed look like a standard planet ocean homage bezel insert, should be fairly easy to find on ebay.



Decibel2013 said:


> Identical to Seiko inserts? So if I'm trying to find a bezel insert for Vostok Amphibia 710615 can I use bezels for Seiko 6309, 7002 & SKX007 for example and they will fit?


----------



## Decibel2013

Disguise said:


> Yes indeed. But it does depend on which aftermarket bezel you use. As I said, most of them do accommodate for 38-31.5 mm bezels, which are identical for the SKX and 7002 indeed. I've sourced my bezel inserts for my Amphibia from Dagaz for example, and he only sells Seiko products. But the inserts fitted perfectly in my aftermarket bezel.
> 
> The picture you showed look like a standard planet ocean homage bezel insert, should be fairly easy to find on ebay.


Awesome! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Disguise

Be sure to post the final result of your mods in this thread so we can all enjoy them!


----------



## Decibel2013

Disguise said:


> Yes indeed. But it does depend on which aftermarket bezel you use. As I said, most of them do accommodate for 38-31.5 mm bezels, which are identical for the SKX and 7002 indeed. I've sourced my bezel inserts for my Amphibia from Dagaz for example, and he only sells Seiko products. But the inserts fitted perfectly in my aftermarket bezel.
> 
> The picture you showed look like a standard planet ocean homage bezel insert, should be fairly easy to find on ebay.


That would be the bezel insert that fits the 42 mm planet ocean, right?


----------



## Decibel2013

Disguise said:


> Be sure to post the final result of your mods in this thread so we can all enjoy them!


Will do! And I just found it on Dagaz's site just like you said and it was way cheaper than on ebay, so thank you again!


----------



## Darth-nvader

Decibel2013 said:


> Identical to Seiko inserts? So if I'm trying to find a bezel insert for Vostok Amphibia 710615 can I use bezels for Seiko 6309, 7002 & SKX007 for example and they will fit?


Correct, so long as you have a aftermarket bezel designed to take the seiko inserts, as noted, some models of amphibia like 420 won't fit just any bezel because it will hit the crown. Best check before you buy.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth-nvader

Darth-nvader said:


> Correct, so long as you have a aftermarket bezel designed to take the seiko inserts, as noted, some models of amphibia like 420 won't fit just any bezel because it will hit the crown. Best check before you buy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


My bad. This question was already answered.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour

Gentlemen! My first Vostok, have owned it for a little over a year now. It's gone through a few fairly uninvolved incarnations (basically just different bands and bezels), then I found this thread, ordered ALL THE PARTS and took the watch apart In preparation. But who am I kidding, shipping takes ages and I want to wear the thing so I threw it back together sort or randomly but I'm liking this look! There's already a second amphibia on its way from Russia...


----------



## onastar1989

The white dial wasn't doing it for me so I found this Mentor dial on eBay. Only problem with black dials is how visible the nicks are in the crystal now. Pretty happy with the look, though.

Before:








After:


----------



## LandauV

Case Titanium
Dial, hands, movement, cap - "Guy in the bubble" automatic anti-magnetic
Bezel Pers
Braslet NN China


----------



## vukasind

onastar1989 said:


> The white dial wasn't doing it for me so I found this Mentor dial on eBay. Only problem with black dials is how visible the nicks are in the crystal now. Pretty happy with the look, though.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 12591131
> 
> 
> After:


Hey buddy, how did you get that patina? It is amazing!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour

Alright it didn't take long for me to need some advice. I've ordered a 420392 like this:








from Meranom and requested to change the dial to this one (#849):








Now Meranom has contacted me saying that the dial fits, but the date windows don't match up. Obviously I'm aware that the date window is in a different position, but I figured this shouldn't be a problem seeing as both watches use the 2416 movement with a 3 o'clock date wheel, but according to Meranom the date wheels are not the same. Looking at the pictures side by side, the _size _of the date seems to be different, but I still can't work out how big of a problem that is. I can very much live with the window being a tad bigger and the date number behind it being a bit smaller, if that's the only problem... What do you guys think, shall I give them the go ahead? :think:


----------



## onastar1989

vukasind said:


> Hey buddy, how did you get that patina? It is amazing!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!
I sanded all the chrome plating off down to the bare brass. Then dipped it in some brass-ageing solution I got from a jeweler friend, but you can find it for cheap on Amazon.
To finish it off I took a gray 3M pad to the edges to give it a worn look.


----------



## onastar1989

TheFinalHour said:


> Alright it didn't take long for me to need some advice. I've ordered a 420392 like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Meranom and requested to change the dial to this one (#849):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Meranom has contacted me saying that the dial fits, but the date windows don't match up. Obviously I'm aware that the date window is in a different position, but I figured this shouldn't be a problem seeing as both watches use the 2416 movement with a 3 o'clock date wheel, but according to Meranom the date wheels are not the same. Looking at the pictures side by side, the _size _of the date seems to be different, but I still can't work out how big of a problem that is. I can very much live with the window being a tad bigger and the date number behind it being a bit smaller, if that's the only problem... What do you guys think, shall I give them the go ahead? :think:


It looks like the hole for the date is more of a keystone shape on the dial on the bottom, and the one on top is square/rectangular.
I'd say it's better to have a small number visible in a large space than a larger number obscured by the edges of a space that is too small.
I'd be concerned about the date being off-center. How about a dial that has no date window? Kind of a pain to change the date anyway, IMO.


----------



## onastar1989

TheFinalHour said:


> Alright it didn't take long for me to need some advice. I've ordered a 420392 like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Meranom and requested to change the dial to this one (#849):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Meranom has contacted me saying that the dial fits, but the date windows don't match up. Obviously I'm aware that the date window is in a different position, but I figured this shouldn't be a problem seeing as both watches use the 2416 movement with a 3 o'clock date wheel, but according to Meranom the date wheels are not the same. Looking at the pictures side by side, the _size _of the date seems to be different, but I still can't work out how big of a problem that is. I can very much live with the window being a tad bigger and the date number behind it being a bit smaller, if that's the only problem... What do you guys think, shall I give them the go ahead? :think:


Now that I look closer, the date window shape on the bottom picture looks distorted, probably because it's close to the edge of the crystal.


----------



## vukasind

onastar1989 said:


> Thank you!
> I sanded all the chrome plating off down to the bare brass. Then dipped it in some brass-ageing solution I got from a jeweler friend, but you can find it for cheap on Amazon.
> To finish it off I took a gray 3M pad to the edges to give it a worn look.


Thanks! I will give it a try, as soon as I got solution.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga




----------



## Arizone

TheFinalHour said:


> Alright it didn't take long for me to need some advice. I've ordered a 420392 like this:
> from Meranom and requested to change the dial to this one (#849):
> Now Meranom has contacted me saying that the dial fits, but the date windows don't match up. Obviously I'm aware that the date window is in a different position, but I figured this shouldn't be a problem seeing as both watches use the 2416 movement with a 3 o'clock date wheel, but according to Meranom the date wheels are not the same. Looking at the pictures side by side, the _size _of the date seems to be different, but I still can't work out how big of a problem that is. I can very much live with the window being a tad bigger and the date number behind it being a bit smaller, if that's the only problem... What do you guys think, shall I give them the go ahead? :think:


The problem is that the teeth on the wheel might cause the number to not appear exactly in the middle of the window if you only swap the dials. I could estimate this in Photoshop later if necessary, or you could take a photo of a naked date wheel yourself and measure where the window holes would fall above it.


----------



## JonS1967

TheFinalHour said:


> Gentlemen! My first Vostok, have owned it for a little over a year now. It's gone through a few fairly uninvolved incarnations (basically just different bands and bezels), then I found this thread, ordered ALL THE PARTS and took the watch apart In preparation. But who am I kidding, shipping takes ages and I want to wear the thing so I threw it back together sort or randomly but I'm liking this look! There's already a second amphibia on its way from Russia...
> 
> View attachment 12588045
> 
> View attachment 12588031
> 
> View attachment 12588085


The Jubilee bracelet looks great with the 090 case!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour

onastar1989 said:


> It looks like the hole for the date is more of a keystone shape on the dial on the bottom, and the one on top is square/rectangular.
> I'd say it's better to have a small number visible in a large space than a larger number obscured by the edges of a space that is too small.
> I'd be concerned about the date being off-center. How about a dial that has no date window? Kind of a pain to change the date anyway, IMO.





Arizone said:


> The problem is that the teeth on the wheel might cause the number to not appear exactly in the middle of the window if you only swap the dials. I could estimate this in Photoshop later if necessary, or you could take a photo of a naked date wheel yourself and measure where the window holes would fall above it.


Thanks for the input, It's helped me decide to not take the risk and opt for the 661 dial. The guy at Meranom probably knows what he's talking about as well, no use being stubborn and going against his better judgment I suppose. I love that shimmering champagne dial, it's just a shame the 849 has a date window at all unlike the popular 512 which is otherwise very similar.



JonS1967 said:


> The Jubilee bracelet looks great with the 090 case!


Thanks! Somehow you don't see many Vostoks on jubilees even though it's a handsome combo if I say so myself and extremely comfy as well


----------



## Trower44

Work in progress, picked the dial up on the bay and decided to build a watch around it.

Need to re lume the dial, and planning on a Black date wheel.

Need to decide on a bezel, not sure if I want to go gilt numerals, or an aged brass stock vostok, or dagaz has a red numeral insert. Any opinions here?










The Information Super Highway made me do it.....


----------



## onastar1989

Trower44 said:


> Work in progress, picked the dial up on the bay and decided to build a watch around it.
> 
> Need to re lume the dial, and planning on a Black date wheel.
> 
> Need to decide on a bezel, not sure if I want to go gilt numerals, or an aged brass stock vostok, or dagaz has a red numeral insert. Any opinions here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Information Super Highway made me do it.....


An aged brass dial might go well with the vintage lume on the numbers, but it sounds like you're going to relume them, so a red bezel insert would really make the red in the dial stand out. Or how about and patinaed bezel like this one of mine, but leave the stock red paint in the dots?


----------



## onastar1989

TheFinalHour said:


> Thanks for the input, It's helped me decide to not take the risk and opt for the 661 dial. The guy at Meranom probably knows what he's talking about as well, no use being stubborn and going against his better judgment I suppose. I love that shimmering champagne dial, it's just a shame the 849 has a date window at all unlike the popular 512 which is otherwise very similar.
> 
> I wanted to do a mod with that silver dial too, but didn't want a date window so I opted for the 512 dial instead.
> Maybe you can find one of these on eBay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Somehow you don't see many Vostoks on jubilees even though it's a handsome combo if I say so myself and extremely comfy as well


That jubilee looks better on your watch than on a Seiko. Great combo!


----------



## onastar1989

onastar1989 said:


> That jubilee looks better on your watch than on a Seiko. Great combo!


Sorry if my text got thrown in with yours!


----------



## Trower44

onastar1989 said:


> An aged brass dial might go well with the vintage lume on the numbers, but it sounds like you're going to relume them, so a red bezel insert would really make the red in the dial stand out. Or how about and patinaed bezel like this one of mine, but leave the stock red paint in the dots?


First off, great looking watch!

Secondly, the numerals are aged gilt, not lume, just was planning to put some new pips by the numerals where they fell off. From what I can tell this came off a gold cased, and gold handed komandirski, and the dial was originally a brighter gilt. I am a lume addict, but maybe just having good lume on the hands is enough.

The bezel though, I hadn't thought about having painted dots to make the dial pop. Hmmmm...... That's a great idea man, thanks!

I may still get the red numeral bezel from dagaz as a second option.

Thanks again

The Information Super Highway made me do it.....


----------



## onastar1989

Trower44 said:


> First off, great looking watch!
> 
> Secondly, the numerals are aged gilt, not lume, just was planning to put some new pips by the numerals where they fell off. From what I can tell this came off a gold cased, and gold handed komandirski, and the dial was originally a brighter gilt. I am a lume addict, but maybe just having good lume on the hands is enough.
> 
> The bezel though, I hadn't thought about having painted dots to make the dial pop. Hmmmm...... That's a great idea man, thanks!
> 
> I may still get the red numeral bezel from dagaz as a second option.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> The Information Super Highway made me do it.....


meranom.com has several red bezels in stock. Or you could just take any stock bezel with inlaid numbers and fill them with red paint. 
Good luck!


----------



## onastar1989

Trower44 said:


> First off, great looking watch!
> 
> Secondly, the numerals are aged gilt, not lume, just was planning to put some new pips by the numerals where they fell off. From what I can tell this came off a gold cased, and gold handed komandirski, and the dial was originally a brighter gilt. I am a lume addict, but maybe just having good lume on the hands is enough.
> 
> The bezel though, I hadn't thought about having painted dots to make the dial pop. Hmmmm...... That's a great idea man, thanks!
> 
> I may still get the red numeral bezel from dagaz as a second option.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> The Information Super Highway made me do it.....


Or you could fill the inlaid markers on a stock bezel with lume paint..


----------



## fugit cronos

KDISK 2.0





































some photos of the process





































Cominng soon 3.0


----------



## onastar1989

fugit cronos said:


> KDISK 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some photos of the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cominng soon 3.0


Awesome!


----------



## mauzer67




----------



## mauzer67




----------



## mauzer67




----------



## TheFinalHour




----------



## Arvac

150SE



©


----------



## hopscottch

onastar1989 said:


> The white dial wasn't doing it for me so I found this Mentor dial on eBay. Only problem with black dials is how visible the nicks are in the crystal now. Pretty happy with the look, though.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 12591131
> 
> 
> After:


Best mod I've seen, to my taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Arvac said:


> 150SE
> 
> 
> 
> ©


I want that


----------



## onastar1989

hopscottch said:


> Best mod I've seen, to my taste.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!
I scraped the black paint off the original hands and put them back on, and added a lollipop second hand. I think this hand set works a bit better with the dial than the arrow hand set.


----------



## onastar1989

Great looking GMT! The matching fonts on dial and bezel are fantastic. 
May I ask where you got the band?
I've been looking for a black and gray NATO, but don't care for the 5-striped versions.

Thank you!


----------



## onastar1989

Sorry, this was supposed to be @ Arvac.


----------



## idvsego

Has anyone ever put a seiko movement in a vostok case? I have a spare of each and an OEM seiko dial I want to use. Would be awesome to put all my random spares into one watch.


----------



## Arvac

onastar1989 said:


> Great looking GMT! The matching fonts on dial and bezel are fantastic.
> May I ask where you got the band?
> I've been looking for a black and gray NATO, but don't care for the 5-striped versions.
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks!
This is a Blushark Alphashark nato : https://www.blusharkstraps.com/collections/alphashark/products/alphashark-black-tan


----------



## onastar1989

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## onastar1989

Replaced the black hands on my skeleton 150 with blued hands from Meranom.


----------



## saturnine

onastar1989 said:


> Thank you!
> I scraped the black paint off the original hands and put them back on, and added a lollipop second hand. I think this hand set works a bit better with the dial than the arrow hand set.


Dial from an ebay parts watch? It's beautiful.


----------



## onastar1989

saturnine said:


> Dial from an ebay parts watch? It's beautiful.


Thank you, I found it on eBay while searching for 31mm watch dials, so I had to shave it down to make it fit. The lume is not great and a little messy looking, but I like that it gives it more of a vintage look. Here's a photo that shows the color a bit better. The color in the chapter ring matches pretty well with the patina of the case. The seller had a bunch of these for sale for about $12, just search for Mentor watch dial. 
Cheers.


----------



## Haricosec

Project of the day:

a 2409 in a case 420. Lumed blue dial and paddle brass hands. NOS back for manual movement. 
Mesh bracelet and standard bezel, both from Vostok. A 300m-look feeling.


----------



## Sansoni7

I put a wrong post, sorry.


----------



## TheFinalHour

I have a modern Komandirskie and a more dressy vintage gilt Vostok and just to keep busy waiting for my Amphibia to arrive I decided to swap the movements complete with hands and dial etc. Much to my surprise however the dial on the vintage watch was larger and at some 30mm didn't fit the modern Komandirskie case. I was under the impression that despite the minor variances in dial diameters, most Vostok dials should fit most cases?


----------



## Disguise

Just finished this one. Beaten up 420 with golden scuba dude from eBay, on a new movement, a new smooth bezel from Meranom and a 420 case + SS crown I had laying around. A black calf leather strap dresses it up. Didn't know Amphibians could turn out this dressy!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## fetasigma

My latest mod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

Used the last of my aubergine SE dials on this project




710 case

2416b movement with date function removed

ETA hands

boris bezel

One Second Closer prototype bezel insert


----------



## ronnypudding

Here are three I've finished recently. Two Komandirskies with vintage dials from ebay and an Amphibian with an aftermarket repro dial. The hands are either favinov or Igor IV (cathedral and square second hands). The plain brass bezel came from the bay. The other two came from Meranom. I removed the chrome on the dirskies using good ol HCL (muriatic acid). Brushing was done with a scotch-brite pad. Patina forced using the hard-boiled egg in a bag approach. Regards. Joe


----------



## onastar1989

ronnypudding said:


> Here are three I've finished recently. Two Komandirskies with vintage dials from ebay and an Amphibian with an aftermarket repro dial. The hands are either favinov or Igor IV (cathedral and square second hands). The plain brass bezel came from the bay. The other two came from Meranom. I removed the chrome on the dirskies using good ol HCL (muriatic acid). Brushing was done with a scotch-brite pad. Patina forced using the hard-boiled egg in a bag approach. Regards. Joe


Nice work!


----------



## Disguise

Recent permutation on my first Vostok. Case swapped from a 420 to a 120 case. Coin bezel and soxa insert, display back, stainless crown, leather komandirskie strap









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

fetasigma said:


> My latest mod
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Photobucket is holding your photo for ransom.


----------



## onastar1989

Wasn't happy with the overall look of this 710, so I put silver hands on it and replaced the sterile bezel with a coin bezel and an insert from Dagaz.

Before:








After:








The inspiration:


----------



## onastar1989

oops


----------



## TheFinalHour

Not the greatest picture in the world, but I made some changes to my scuba dude


----------



## ThePossumKing

I glass bead blasted a 100 case and crown for a new mod project. Loving the results 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Satinux

Here is my last member of the family... a 110916 with a simple mod of bezel, insert, crown and second hand... and a silicon strap from meranom.

















And with the rest of the gang..


----------



## DocTone

After a while a modification by me. Mixed parts, shown here in several setup, to a new arrangement. Tried these new "Buran hands" for first time. Lumen had to improved, for my taste the original is too weak for a diver. Nevertheless cut and design is nice. 
I like these "old fashioned " dials. Sunburst is very cool. Of course here as well, the lumen is basically weak, improvement was necessary as well.
Stock second hand, coloured and lumed.


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> After a while a modification by me. Mixed parts, shown here in several setup, to a new arrangement. Tried these new "Buran hands" for first time. Lumen had to improved, for my taste the original is too weak for a diver. Nevertheless cut and design is nice.
> I like these "old fashioned " dials. Sunburst is very cool. Of course here as well, the lumen is basically weak, improvement was necessary as well.
> Stock second hand, coloured and lumed.
> View attachment 12631953


I've been waiting for some Buran hands to show up here.. they look great with that dial.


----------



## Ceraunius

Hi all, for my first participation (ever) in this forum (and thread), here follows my first mod in a Vostok.
Vostok Amphibia Zissou with pepsi bezel from Meranom and a Nato strap:

















Really hope you enjoy it. Comments appreciated


----------



## Victorv

Ceraunius said:


> Hi all, for my first participation (ever) in this forum (and thread), here follows my first mod in a Vostok.
> Vostok Amphibia Zissou with pepsi bezel from Meranom and a Nato strap:
> 
> View attachment 12635101
> 
> 
> View attachment 12635109
> 
> 
> Really hope you enjoy it. Comments appreciated


Nice mod comrade. I Hope you stay in this house for a long time.

And lovely photos

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## schwoekl

DocTone said:


> After a while a modification by me. Mixed parts, shown here in several setup, to a new arrangement. Tried these new "Buran hands" for first time. Lumen had to improved, for my taste the original is too weak for a diver. Nevertheless cut and design is nice.
> I like these "old fashioned " dials. Sunburst is very cool. Of course here as well, the lumen is basically weak, improvement was necessary as well.
> Stock second hand, coloured and lumed.
> View attachment 12631953


Hi, I'm fascinated by the Transliteration "Wostok" written with "W". Is this a vintage dial or can it be sourced somewhere?


----------



## kabanofff




----------



## onastar1989

schwoekl said:


> Hi, I'm fascinated by the Transliteration "Wostok" written with "W". Is this a vintage dial or can it be sourced somewhere?


Ebay's got a few for $15 - $20
eBay item number:​182837797610

Or Meranom.com
under "any watch dial"


----------



## onastar1989

kabanofff said:


> View attachment 12637099


Nice! Can you post a couple more photos?


----------



## lordkrome

Thirdgenbird said:


> I want that


may i know where you get that nato strap?


----------



## lordkrome

ThePossumKing said:


> Used the last of my aubergine SE dials on this project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 710 case
> 
> 2416b movement with date function removed
> 
> ETA hands
> 
> boris bezel
> 
> One Second Closer prototype bezel insert


those eta hands, can it fit or need to custom it to fit 2416b movement?


----------



## lordkrome

Arvac said:


> 150SE
> 
> 
> 
> ©


where can i get those nato strap?


----------



## ThePossumKing

lordkrome said:


> those eta hands, can it fit or need to custom it to fit 2416b movement?


They need to be modified to fit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

lordkrome said:


> where can i get those nato strap?


I thought I'd answer since I asked the same question.

https://www.blusharkstraps.com/collections/alphashark/products/alphashark-black-tan


----------



## lordkrome

onastar1989 said:


> I thought I'd answer since I asked the same question.
> 
> https://www.blusharkstraps.com/collections/alphashark/products/alphashark-black-tan


thank you sir.


----------



## DocTone

Would recommend the strap by Eddie for a more reasonable price. http://www.timefactors.com/tfdeluxenato.htm
Those are available also as RAF style . consider the thickness of 1.5 mm ...means 3mm underneath the watch ! ..could look jocking with some cases . 
Furthermore 150 case is an exception because have a lot room between spring bar and case ... so the thick strap have the right room

150 case with RAF style . Looks luxury , and wears very very comfortable .


----------



## fugit cronos

three on one:


----------



## steve_AU

ThePossumKing said:


> Used the last of my aubergine SE dials on this project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 710 case
> 
> 2416b movement with date function removed
> 
> ETA hands
> 
> boris bezel
> 
> One Second Closer prototype bezel insert


Did you have to broach the eta hands, which eta movement hands did you use?


----------



## onastar1989

"Volnastock" 150 hybrid.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Is "pers" still around? I want to order a couple bezels from him but communication is none.

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## JonS1967

onastar1989 said:


> "Volnastock" 150 hybrid.
> View attachment 12643953
> View attachment 12643955
> View attachment 12643957


What a beautiful dial! Love the blue hands too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

JonS1967 said:


> What a beautiful dial! Love the blue hands too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you!


----------



## DocTone

Lumen is required : check









Beating Seiko : check 








Antimagnetic , manual winding , flat case :
check









stainless Steel Dial , stainless steel hands ( heated and oxidized) : check









Done


----------



## gwbnyc

may I ask what process you used to antique/color the bezel&case?

thx.

*edit* -just saw the answer in a later reply you made; but does the same brass aging solution work on the stainless case?

thx again.



onastar1989 said:


> The white dial wasn't doing it for me so I found this Mentor dial on eBay. Only problem with black dials is how visible the nicks are in the crystal now. Pretty happy with the look, though.


----------



## onastar1989

gwbnyc said:


> may I ask what process you used to antique/color the bezel&case?
> 
> thx.
> 
> *edit* -just saw the answer in a later reply you made; but does the same brass aging solution work on the stainless case?
> 
> thx again.


The Komandirskie case is brass like the bezel, but both are plated so you have to sand that off to get down to the brass before you can use the patina solution. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## TheFinalHour

Don't sand, you'll scratch up the entire thing and ruin the finish and round off any sharp lines the case may have. Instead, drop the case and bezel in hydrochloric acid, it'll eat away the chrome plating but leave the brass, acrylic crystal and painted markers in the bezel untouched.
If you want to remove the paint from the markers on the bezel, let the bezel soak in nail polish remover before the acid bath to dissolve the paint. If you do it the other way around, the paint will prevent the acid from eating up the chrome plating underneath it.
_Edit: please do make sure you're aware of and meet the safety requirements when working with acids. The process is really easy but if you muck up somehow you might do serious harm to your body._


----------



## pafinn

Vostok radio room with a yacht master bezel on a Strapsco mesh bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

No pics sorry, but this thread is why I love the brand, I wear mine day to day as a firefighter, if I damage it it is cheap to fix, crack the crystal for example it is 5 bucks and the mods are amazing love this thread!
Chris


----------



## Tarquin

The steel dude....









...many thanks to Igor for the cathedral hands - still my favourite hands on a dude.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Not so much a mod, more an attempt to recreate an SE I missed out on when they were for sale. Picked up one of the dials that Meranom had for a short period earlier in the year along with a movement, black date wheel etc. and shipped it all of to Favinov who added the hands and did the actual constructing. Very happy with the result.


----------



## Rale




----------



## onastar1989

Finished!


----------



## Sanjuro82

Tarquin said:


> The steel dude....
> 
> View attachment 12653047
> 
> 
> ...many thanks to Igor for the cathedral hands - still my favourite hands on a dude.


Very sweet! Love the look of that one.


----------



## elsoldemayo

The second of my SE dials today. This one was the reason I didn't attempt the builds myself having read the thickness of the dial required hands with longer 'tubes' or a date movement with the date complication removed. Favinov worked some magic and a swap from a smooth bezel and very happy with the outcome.









and the Meranom original.


----------



## abram357

Neptune SE with clean bezel.


----------



## onastar1989




----------



## djuscha

@Tarquin
Great Dial !!! Can you buy one like this? Who did that? I'm excited !!!


----------



## edward.devries

I was on eBay and found the components of my ideal watch

I would want the watch with the following:

The case from item 191535737668 (uses 22mm strap)
The strap from item 191230642482
The dial and hands from item 121401772003
and a smooth bezel such as from item 263298338762

Can anyone build such a watch? Call me crazy. I love my Amphibia, bought it several years ago. May be the best watch ever built. But it is not my everyday wear because it does not have the right look with everything. The watch I'm designing would be my everyday wear. I could wear it to work, to play, too swim, even with formal wear (hence black band and smooth bezel).

I will be traveling by ship for the next 11 days and have limited internet so if I am slow to reply please do not consider it disinterest on my part.

I am in Florida

Thank You!
Ed


----------



## edward.devries

I purchased my current Amphibia because I was specifically looking for a diver. I bought it on eBay from a gentleman who was from Hegewisch (far south Chicago) and I was from Burnham (adjoining village) maybe that would be enough for him to remember me if he happens to be on the forum. I lost contact info and would like to reconnect for this and possible komandirskie mod as I have an old brass model with stem in awkward position can't decide if I want to leave it alone or change face and bezel.


----------



## cyberwarhol

djuscha said:


> @Tarquin
> Great Dial !!! Can you buy one like this? Who did that? I'm excited !!!


Those would be Dagaz Seiko parts. Google him. Lots of great dials but you will need to stick them on the movement since they are made for Seiko movements.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb

My first mod! Not a big mod for you guys here, but I think it made a drastic difference in appearance. It is now my go to watch.









Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

edward.devries said:


> I was on eBay and found the components of my ideal watch
> 
> I would want the watch with the following:
> 
> The case from item 191535737668 (uses 22mm strap)
> The strap from item 191230642482
> The dial and hands from item 121401772003
> and a smooth bezel such as from item 263298338762
> 
> Can anyone build such a watch? Call me crazy. I love my Amphibia, bought it several years ago. May be the best watch ever built. But it is not my everyday wear because it does not have the right look with everything. The watch I'm designing would be my everyday wear. I could wear it to work, to play, too swim, even with formal wear (hence black band and smooth bezel).
> 
> I will be traveling by ship for the next 11 days and have limited internet so if I am slow to reply please do not consider it disinterest on my part.
> 
> I am in Florida
> 
> Thank You!
> Ed


The first 3 are all from the same seller and Zenitar is highly recommended on here so I'd suggest contacting him via ebay and ask if he can help. If he can't add the smooth bezel, that's a simple change you could do yourself.


----------



## lavantmj




----------



## onastar1989

Peeled the "tin can" shell off the crown for my 710. The plated brass underneath offers a much better grip when setting and winding.


----------



## onastar1989

Peeled the "tin can" shell off the crown for my 710. The plated brass underneath offers a much better grip when setting and winding.
View attachment 12662135


----------



## onastar1989

Not sure why it posted twice.


----------



## djuscha

cyberwarhol said:


> Those would be Dagaz Seiko parts. Google him. Lots of great dials but you will need to stick them on the movement since they are made for Seiko movements.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this is not Seiko Dial ... this is Vostok! 
maybe homemade.That's why I asked @Tarquin


----------



## SimonCK

Onastar1989 - how did you do it, is there a quick easy way to get the crown back to brass?


----------



## onastar1989

SimonCK said:


> Onastar1989 - how did you do it, is there a quick easy way to get the crown back to brass?


After I removed crown and stem from watch I used a Dremel with a very thin cutting wheel and cut two lines about 1/8" apart along the grooves in crown. The shell is very thin, so don't cut too deep or you will go into the brass underneath. If you don't have a Dremel you could probably make a couple cuts in the grooves with a utility knife.

Then peel back the strip you cut and work your way around the crown. The rest of the shell will come loose and just slide off.

Here is a link to a thread on this forum with pictures on how to do this. Good luck!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/amphibia-090-better-crown-under-steel-sheath-2048090-2.html


----------



## Tarquin

djuscha said:


> @Tarquin
> Great Dial !!! Can you buy one like this? Who did that? I'm excited !!!





djuscha said:


> this is not Seiko Dial ... this is Vostok!
> maybe homemade.That's why I asked @Tarquin


You're right it's not a Seiko dial. It is a one off, made in steel, painted and lumed with matching bezel and IgorIV hands. Case & bracelet brushed with a scotch pad.

I think I love it....


----------



## djuscha

@Targuin
can you buy that? who did that Dial, or is it a secret?


----------



## SimonCK

Onastar1989 - many thanks Comrade for the explanation and link. It's knowledge and sharing like that which makes this place so awesome. I've not removed the crown yet, I always thought if i did i would simply replace with the meranom steel one.

Tarquin - your steel dialed scuba dude is beautiful, easily one of my favourite watches i've seen on here. Helps that you know how to take a good photo too!


----------



## onastar1989

SimonCK said:


> Onastar1989 - many thanks Comrade for the explanation and link. It's knowledge and sharing like that which makes this place so awesome. I've not removed the crown yet, I always thought if i did i would simply replace with the meranom steel one.
> 
> Tarquin - your steel dialed scuba dude is beautiful, easily one of my favourite watches i've seen on here. Helps that you know how to take a good photo too!


Yeah, I almost bought a stainless crown from Meranom, but I wanted the teeth on the crown to match the teeth on the bezel.
Cheers.


----------



## Tarquin

djuscha said:


> @Targuin
> can you buy that? who did that Dial, or is it a secret?


It's a one-off, not for sale because I wouldn't sell somebody else's logo without permission. But it shows what can be done.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Two questions here 







Meranom is hoping (well I've heard that one before...) that the stainless steel brushed bezel like the one above will come in in december, but is there anyone who knows if the same, flat very basic bezels are sold elsewhere? Or maybe got one laying around doing nothing ? 








Second question is where I can buy these sword hour and minute hands?


----------



## cyberwarhol

djuscha said:


> this is not Seiko Dial ... this is Vostok!
> maybe homemade.That's why I asked @Tarquin


Wow! Excuse me. I am sorry that I was looking at the wrong picture (I was looking at the picture just above your comment since I didn't see the quote you took from).

Excuse my attempt to help. I will keep my mouth shut now to avoid....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol

Tarquin said:


> You're right it's not a Seiko dial. It is a one off, made in steel, painted and lumed with matching bezel and IgorIV hands. Case & bracelet brushed with a scotch pad.
> 
> I think I love it....


Sorry mate that I jumped the gun. I looked at the wrong pic and gave the wrong info. My bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka

Black n red 710 case again..









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjuro82

drDuka said:


> Black n red 710 case again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


That is a nice looking combo you go there!


----------



## drDuka

Sanjuro82 said:


> That is a nice looking combo you go there!


Thanks!For this case I have 3 different bezels (black,green and red)..and just making fun

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## djuscha

my Mods


----------



## TheFinalHour

How come those cases are so different? The one on the right has a CCCP dial but doesn't seem to be an old case so I presume you put the dial in.. Is the the case from some kind of SE?


----------



## djuscha

@TheFinalHour
On the right, the old Case .Hab is more polished for the 22 strap. And I also sandblasted


----------



## TheFinalHour

Wow did you enlarge the lug size and drill new lug holes to accommodate a 22mm strap?? It looks great, sandblasting too!


----------



## djuscha

Yes, I did that


----------



## Sanjuro82

djuscha said:


> Yes, I did that


Nice job!


----------



## TheFinalHour

djuscha said:


> Yes, I did that


Awesome, I always feel that 18mm straps are too narrow for this case so I considered something like this as well, except I'd probably cheat and narrow the end links of the bracelet instead of widen the lugs on the actual case. Can I ask how you drilled the lug holes?


----------



## djuscha

With Proxxon drill.

https://www.der-schweighofer.at/Proxxon-Micromot-Bohrstaender-MB-140-S-a84546

I still have a project. I've narrowed the bracelet end links. I have to take pictures


----------



## onastar1989

The third and final (I think) incarnation of my 710 Omega Seamaster homage project.


----------



## fugit cronos

hello, today we play with insert:


----------



## djuscha

fugit cronos said:


> hello, today we play with insert:


what is that brown bezel and brown watchband with logo? Self-made?


----------



## fugit cronos

Yes.

Edit:

With a little more time I answer you with more information:

The watch strap has been given to me by a forero who makes them by hand (he is an artist).

The insert is made by me in high relief. It comes out of a brass plate.










I am going to have fun with this game one season doing more models (24 hours, clean .....)

A greeting



djuscha said:


> what is that brown bezel and brown watchband with logo? Self-made?


----------



## drDuka

Very nice job!Congrats!710 in modding can look amazing!


----------



## ThePossumKing

More fun with SE dials...


----------



## sq100

Just a simple one, swapping bezels on GMTs


----------



## onastar1989

sq100 said:


> Just a simple one, swapping bezels on GMTs


May I ask where you got the bracelet for the one in the center?
Thanks!


----------



## sq100

onastar1989 said:


> May I ask where you got the bracelet for the one in the center?
> Thanks!


It's a lumpy bracelet I bought from a fellow WIS, not sure what the original source is...


----------



## sonics

Acid Party for my new Komandirskie. Also polished the crystal and mount new gaskets. Now waiting for patina. Have made the mistake to put the crown also in the acid which becoms gray on the conus now

Before the bath with ugly strap:








Bathing time:








Final result:









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## djuscha

@21 Hours Ago which acid did you take? Where can you buy that?


----------



## sonics

Muriatic acid from the hardware Shop. Costs around € 3,00. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc

two insert tries, just set dry into a Dagaz bezel.

a seikostan dual zone/timer, and a LCBI lumed
















I have some paddle hands ordered for this
watch.

also, what brush/paint would I use if I painted the tip of the stock minute hand white (to better see it)?


----------



## onastar1989

gwbnyc said:


> two insert tries, just set dry into a Dagaz bezel.
> 
> a seikostan dual zone/timer, and a LCBI lumed
> 
> View attachment 12701423
> 
> View attachment 12701425
> 
> 
> I have some paddle hands ordered for this
> watch.


The insert on top looks awesome with that dial.


----------



## gwbnyc

onastar1989 said:


> The insert on top looks awesome with that dial.


I'm leaning toward that combination myself- input appreciated.


----------



## onastar1989

Sanded off the back of an original Komandirskie bezel and turned it into an insert for this stainless bezel. Thought fugit cronos might like it.


----------



## saturnine

onastar1989 said:


> Sanded off the back of an original Komandirskie bezel and turned it into an insert for this stainless bezel. Thought fugit cronos might like it.


Great idea and well done.


----------



## gwbnyc

onastar1989 said:


> Sanded off the back of an original Komandirskie bezel and turned it into an insert for this stainless bezel. Thought fugit cronos might like it.


really neatly done +1

I think the one piece stock bezels would look cool in cerakote and vivid paint in the numbers/dots, too.


----------



## onastar1989

gwbnyc said:


> really neatly done +1
> 
> I think the one piece stock bezels would look cool in cerakote and vivid paint in the numbers/dots, too.


Thank you! Check out Fugit Cronos's bezel mods with painted numbers in pages prior.


----------



## onastar1989

gwbnyc said:


> two insert tries, just set dry into a Dagaz bezel.
> 
> a seikostan dual zone/timer, and a LCBI lumed
> 
> View attachment 12701423
> 
> View attachment 12701425
> 
> 
> I have some paddle hands ordered for this
> watch.
> 
> also, what brush/paint would I use if I painted the tip of the stock minute hand white (to better see it)?


Do you want to paint the tip of the minute hand or second hand?
I would use a white acrylic paint and just dab it on with the head of a pin, which when done right will give you a round dot.
If you want to make the tip of the red second hand stand out more, either brush the tip with white paint or remove it from the watch, lay it on something flat and scrape a bit of the red paint off until you get to the silver underneath.


----------



## Sanjuro82

little_w said:


> Thank you! And I thought I searched eBay pretty carefully. I picked two so I am waiting for bandukh to confirm combined shipping. Will post photos if/when successful
> 
> EDIT: Ordered, paid. Yuri is very quick in communicting.
> 
> And by the way, I finally managed to put the clean bezel on  Third try.
> 
> View attachment 12234106


Wow that turned out nice!


----------



## fugit cronos

Good idea



onastar1989 said:


> Sanded off the back of an original Komandirskie bezel and turned it into an insert for this stainless bezel. Thought fugit cronos might like it.
> View attachment 12702113
> View attachment 12702117


----------



## drDuka

onastar1989 said:


> Sanded off the back of an original Komandirskie bezel and turned it into an insert for this stainless bezel. Thought fugit cronos might like it.
> View attachment 12702113
> View attachment 12702117


Interesting

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724

Scuba dude


----------



## mauzer67




----------



## Cafe Latte

Slim724 said:


> Scuba dude


Where did you get the bezel and inserts, nice!
Chris


----------



## saturnine

mauzer67 said:


> View attachment 12706145


Classic.

I should probably know what case that is, but I don't. I know it's not a stainless 420, but it looks identical.


----------



## Slim724

Cafe Latte said:


> Where did you get the bezel and inserts, nice!
> Chris


The bezels are aftermarket from eBay, and the Seiko style insert is also from eBay. The insert on the 710 is from Dagaz


----------



## mariomart

Heads Up Vostokonians 

Meranom just released a butt load of bezels in a literal rainbow of colors.

Here's the link to the spare parts area https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/?limit=12


----------



## fliegerchrono

mauzer67 said:


> View attachment 12706139
> View attachment 12706143
> View attachment 12706145
> View attachment 12706147
> View attachment 12706149
> View attachment 12706151


Looks great mate!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

I foresee a black sniper or scuba dude Amphibian with the green bezel (a la Rolex 'Hulk') appearing here in a month or two...


----------



## o410o

Any hint about why these new bezels are not described as compatible with 710*** amphibias?


----------



## kakefe

o410o said:


> Any hint about why these new bezels are not described as compatible with 710*** amphibias?


Cause this type bezel will sit on crown of 710 if you try to install

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## joecool

saturnine said:


> Classic.
> 
> I should probably know what case that is, but I don't. I know it's not a stainless 420, but it looks identical.


Heat treated stainless perchance?


----------



## pinchegato




----------



## WZOLL

First mod! I baked a repro komandirskie dial in the oven to patina the lume. I also baked the lume on the hands with a hot air gun and probably put a little too much heat on the second hand.The watch has a more subdued, vintage look. The dial and hands seem to change colors from straw yellow to dark brown depending on the light. All the lume still works fine. Sorry for the huge pictures.


----------



## mauzer67

saturnine said:


> Classic.
> 
> I should probably know what case that is, but I don't. I know it's not a stainless 420, but it looks identical.


After 1991 produced watch commander on the mechanism 2416b in chrome-plated brass cases. These corps were point to point as only 420 made of brass. I got a case without any coating. But in principle, with chrome casing you can remove the coating either by mechanical means or chemical.


----------



## JonS1967

mariomart said:


> Heads Up Vostokonians
> 
> Meranom just released a butt load of bezels in a literal rainbow of colors.
> 
> Here's the link to the spare parts area https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/?limit=12
> 
> View attachment 12710675


Thank you for posting this! When I went to look at the bezels, I noticed that the 150 SE that I have been wanting for a while (I missed the initial offering and it was unavailable for a while) was available now! Couldn't pass it up. Photo is not mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

mariomart said:


> Heads Up Vostokonians
> 
> Meranom just released a butt load of bezels in a literal rainbow of colors.
> 
> Here's the link to the spare parts area https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/?limit=12
> 
> View attachment 12710675


Thanks, Mario...
I logged in to get one or 2 of these and somehow spent $335....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

ThePossumKing said:


> Thanks, Mario...
> I logged in to get one or 2 of these and somehow spent $335....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonaco

My first Amphibia.
- Brushed case, by hand with multiple sandpaper grits from 600 up to 2500
- Silver seconds hand (favinov)
- Black date wheel
- SS crown
- Bezel (boris)
All mods except case by @ThePossumKing. Highly recommended for those like me who know exactly what they want but can't/don't want to attempt themselves. Thanks, Mike!


----------



## onastar1989

ThePossumKing said:


> Thanks, Mario...
> I logged in to get one or 2 of these and somehow spent $335....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny how that happens..


----------



## onastar1989

Got a 512 dial from Meranom and just didn't like how the lettering and indices were a shade of green but not lumed. So I stuck it in the toaster oven for a couple minutes and they turned this nice warm grayish-brown. The lume dots didn't change - still white in regular light and bright green in the dark.

Before:








After:


----------



## Aidanm

Latest mod:
-Vintage 470 case (Brushed and cleaned by Favinov)
-Sniper dial with date window I found on Meranom a few months back
-2414A with black date wheel
-Favinov lumed hands
-Favinov Black bezel
-Soviet era flat caseback
-Soviet era anti-magnetic shield on the inside
-Meranom 420 bracelet
-Meranom stainless crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka

WZOLL said:


> First mod! I baked a repro komandirskie dial in the oven to patina the lume. I also baked the lume on the hands with a hot air gun and probably put a little too much heat on the second hand.The watch has a more subdued, vintage look. The dial and hands seem to change colors from straw yellow to dark brown depending on the light. All the lume still works fine. Sorry for the huge pictures.
> View attachment 12713361
> View attachment 12713363
> View attachment 12713365


Nice looking dial and well done . Congrats!

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWatchie

WZOLL said:


> (---) I baked _*a repro *__*komandirskie*__* dial*_ (---)


Good job!

I didn't know these dials were reproduced! Just bought a green "3AKA3 MO CCCP" paratrooper Komandirskie on eBay (still waiting for it) thinking it was original. I was suspicious as the dial looked mint. Someone suggested it could be a paper dial, but the seller assured me it was metal, and I'm sure it is if there are reproductions. :-(

Where do you buy these "3AKA3 MO CCCP" reproduced dials? Thanks!


----------



## Bauta

VWatchie said:


> Good job!
> 
> I didn't know these dials were reproduced! Just bought a green "3AKA3 MO CCCP" paratrooper Komandirskie on eBay (still waiting for it) thinking it was original. I was suspicious as the dial looked mint. Someone suggested it could be a paper dial, but the seller assured me it was metal, and I'm sure it is if there are reproductions. :-(
> 
> Where do you buy these "3AKA3 MO CCCP" reproduced dials? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 12715987


If that picture is of the actual watch, I wouldn't worry. Looks good to me

Sent fra min LG-H870 via Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65

This is a Vostok Amphibia "Scuba Dude" in the 420 case. I found a bronze bezel from a Ukrainian vendor on the Bay. The bronze bezel gives a "port hole" look. The bronze should tarnish to a nice dark patina to offset the champaign dial. I did this to keep myself from spending over a grand on a bronze watch. Hopefully it will curb my compulsion!


----------



## ronnypudding

Aidanm said:


> Latest mod:
> -Vintage 470 case (Brushed and cleaned by Favinov)
> -Sniper dial with date window I found on Meranom a few months back
> -2414A with black date wheel
> -Favinov lumed hands
> -Favinov Black bezel
> -Soviet era flat caseback
> -Soviet era anti-magnetic shield on the inside
> -Meranom 420 bracelet
> -Meranom stainless crown
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like this. It turned out well.
Joe


----------



## mroatman

VWatchie said:


> I didn't know these dials were reproduced! Just bought a green "3AKA3 MO CCCP" paratrooper Komandirskie on eBay (still waiting for it) thinking it was original. I was suspicious as the dial looked mint. Someone suggested it could be a paper dial, but the seller assured me it was metal, and I'm sure it is if there are reproductions. :-(
> 
> Where do you buy these "3AKA3 MO CCCP" reproduced dials? Thanks!


Yours is good. The other one is a widely-known counterfeit. They are sold at stores like this one (100% counterfeit products).


----------



## WZOLL

VWatchie said:


> Good job!
> 
> Where do you buy these "3AKA3 MO CCCP" reproduced dials? Thanks!


I asked the seller igorigorzet on ebay to sell some to me after noticing them on the watches he was selling. There is probably a better place to get them though. They are admittedly very well made and for a reproduction-metal with no paper.


----------



## onastar1989

SpaceCadet65 said:


> This is a Vostok Amphibia "Scuba Dude" in the 420 case. I found a bronze bezel from a Ukrainian vendor on the Bay. The bronze bezel gives a "port hole" look. The bronze should tarnish to a nice dark patina to offset the champaign dial. I did this to keep myself from spending over a grand on a bronze watch. Hopefully it will curb my compulsion!
> 
> View attachment 12716379


Looks great!
I built this 710 to curb my compulsion to spend $7000 on a vintage Omega Seamaster.


----------



## jetcash

I asked in the 8926ob forum, but no one replied.

Would anyone be willing to re-lume my 7043? Cash and carry.

For a dial with such big indices the lume is practically nonexistent.

I take medication that makes me unsteady or I would make a feeble attempt. I don't even try to set hands anymore.










I do like a bit of lume. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989




----------



## DocTone

Unfortunately second hands are out of stock , anyway ,
always thinking about the famous orginal , here my interpretation as russian answer


----------



## Tarquin

DocTone said:


> Unfortunately second hands are out of stock , anyway ,
> always thinking about the famous orginal , here my interpretation as russian answer
> 
> View attachment 12720739
> 
> View attachment 12720743
> 
> 
> View attachment 12720749


Mate, that looks quality. Love it.


----------



## Proliant

DocTone said:


> Unfortunately second hands are out of stock , anyway ,
> always thinking about the famous orginal , here my interpretation as russian answer
> 
> View attachment 12720739
> 
> View attachment 12720743
> 
> 
> View attachment 12720749


That looks fantastic! Its probably one of my absolute favorites. Bold, simple ...... classy.


----------



## DocTone

Tarquin said:


> Mate, that looks quality. Love it.


Without you , would be the half only  |>|>


----------



## ThePossumKing

Just finished this up

Glass bead blasted 100 case & crown
Glass bead blasted boris bezel
Hour hand, minute hand and Death 12 bezel insert from Dr Seikostain/One Second Closer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

ThePossumKing said:


> Just finished this up
> 
> Glass bead blasted 100 case & crown
> Glass bead blasted boris bezel
> Hour hand, minute hand and Death 12 bezel insert from Dr Seikostain/One Second Closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice flieger inspired mod!
I'm curious what the hour and minute hands look like closer together.
Would you mind posting another photo with the hands closer to each other?
Thanks!


----------



## kakefe

I gave a long break for modding until I received new bezels from meranom.. and made a quick mods with them... I hope these will trigger my love to mod again.. 

















instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Limewater

I am looking for bezel recommendations/advice.
I am looking for a black timing bezel, but it appears to me from pictures that a lot of these have a large lume ball at 00/12:00. I don't have strong feelings either way about having lume on my bezel, though I guess it could come in handy, but the lume balls really appear to stick out above the surface of the bezel.
How far do they typically stick out?
Any recommendations for a bezel either without lume or with the lume closer to flush with the surface?
Again, I think I'm looking for a black timing bezel with minute indices to at least the 15-minute mark.
Thank you very much!


----------



## onastar1989

Limewater said:


> I am looking for bezel recommendations/advice.
> I am looking for a black timing bezel, but it appears to me from pictures that a lot of these have a large lume ball at 00/12:00. I don't have strong feelings either way about having lume on my bezel, though I guess it could come in handy, but the lume balls really appear to stick out above the surface of the bezel.
> How far do they typically stick out?
> Any recommendations for a bezel either without lume or with the lume closer to flush with the surface?
> Again, I think I'm looking for a black timing bezel with minute indices to at least the 15-minute mark.
> Thank you very much!


Have you checked out bezel inserts from Dagaz?

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## gwbnyc

one such source:
lcbistore dot com

where I come from, raised pips are just aching to be knocked off the insert-










Limewater said:


> I am looking for bezel recommendations/advice.
> I am looking for a black timing bezel, but it appears to me from pictures that a lot of these have a large lume ball at 00/12:00. I don't have strong feelings either way about having lume on my bezel, though I guess it could come in handy, but the lume balls really appear to stick out above the surface of the bezel.
> How far do they typically stick out?
> Any recommendations for a bezel either without lume or with the lume closer to flush with the surface?
> Again, I think I'm looking for a black timing bezel with minute indices to at least the 15-minute mark.
> Thank you very much!


----------



## ThePossumKing

gwbnyc said:


> one such source:
> lcbistore dot com
> 
> where I come from, raised pips are just aching to be knocked off the insert-
> View attachment 12749307


$45 for an insert??
That's a little steep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka

Nature









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnypudding

Recent little put-together from last night. 90's paratrooper dial that I relumed (it was nothing special), relumed hands, 861875 case that I stripped with muriatic acid, domed acrylic Crystal and a hypo-allergenic strap from Cousins UK. Matches my ugly Christmas sweater nicely.

Regards

Joe


----------



## gwbnyc

ThePossumKing said:


> $45 for an insert??
> That's a little steep


ya got taffy in your pockets?

)


----------



## gwbnyc

X2


----------



## rmeron

CHISTOPOLCITY NEW MILITARY VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE Patriotic WATCH 431330 - ChistopolCity
I have this watch coming. What size after market bezel would I need to get? I thought a blue colored one would be nice.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou

NICE LOOKING WATCH - I nearly ordered one but I took the pledge not to order any more watcheso|


----------



## ThePossumKing

rmeron said:


> CHISTOPOLCITY NEW MILITARY VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE Patriotic WATCH 431330 - ChistopolCity
> I have this watch coming. What size after market bezel would I need to get? I thought a blue colored one would be nice.


This one will fit 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-...571916?hash=item440d29138c:g:Gg4AAOSwg3FUnw4Q


----------



## onastar1989

Can anyone tell me the difference between the Vostok amphibia 100 case and the Komandirskie 350 case?
On the Meranom site it shows they have the same shape and dimensions, but I was wondering if there were any differences other than the finish, such as the way it sits on the wrist, etc. 
Thank you!


----------



## ThePossumKing

onastar1989 said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between the Vostok amphibia 100 case and the Komandirskie 350 case?
> On the Meranom site it shows they have the same shape and dimensions, but I was wondering if there were any differences other than the finish, such as the way it sits on the wrist, etc.
> Thank you!


The 350 case is brushed instead of polished and there is no crystal retention ring holding the crystal in. It is only glued in, hence the lower water resistance rating. Other than that, it is the same case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron

PossumKing, Thanks. How hard are inserts to install and where would I purchase one?


ThePossumKing said:


> This one will fit
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-...571916?hash=item440d29138c:g:Gg4AAOSwg3FUnw4Q


----------



## onastar1989

ThePossumKing said:


> The 350 case is brushed instead of polished and there is no crystal retention ring holding the crystal in. It is only glued in, hence the lower water resistance rating. Other than that, it is the same case
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## onastar1989

rmeron said:


> PossumKing, Thanks. How hard are inserts to install and where would I purchase one?


Installing an insert is probably the easiest thing to mod, next to changing a strap. Most come with adhesive backing so you just peel off the paper and drop the insert in your bezel. You can find inserts (and 3M adhesive rings) on eBay or from Dagaz.com or Yobokies, etc. Any insert that is 31.5mm/38mm inner/outer dimension will fit these aftermarket Vostok bezels. And you can use double sided tape trimmed into thin strips if you don't have adhesive rings.


----------



## sonics

Poor man's brass pam 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

Hi all, just rebounding on the A-100 vs. K-350 cases point, can I consider buying a crystal+retention ring kit and installing it on the K-350? Is it easy to do and would it give the watch a 20ATM resistance?


----------



## ThePossumKing

thewatchadude said:


> Hi all, just rebounding on the A-100 vs. K-350 cases point, can I consider buying a crystal+retention ring kit and installing it on the K-350? Is it easy to do and would it give the watch a 20ATM resistance?


If you have any experience installing Amphibia crystals, it is simple and theoretically should give the increased resistance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron

onastar1989, Thank you, as soon as it arrives I'll look into these mods.


onastar1989 said:


> Installing an insert is probably the easiest thing to mod, next to changing a strap. Most come with adhesive backing so you just peel off the paper and drop the insert in your bezel. You can find inserts (and 3M adhesive rings) on eBay or from Dagaz.com or Yobokies, etc. Any insert that is 31.5mm/38mm inner/outer dimension will fit these aftermarket Vostok bezels. And you can use double sided tape trimmed into thin strips if you don't have adhesive rings.


----------



## onastar1989

Poked the lume out of the hands with a pin for a skeleton look.


----------



## DocTone

Started in March , now page 119 is reached. Great watches, excellent ideas , 
a source of inspiration. 
Which you a happy new year !


----------



## natrmrz

Took my 710 scuba dude mod to the mountains yesterday


----------



## onastar1989

natrmrz said:


> Took my 710 scuba dude mod to the mountains yesterday


Looks good. Hope you brought him a coat! Hello from Seattle.


----------



## rothko

DocTone said:


> Started in March , now page 119 is reached. Great watches, excellent ideas ,
> a source of inspiration.
> Which you a happy new year !


A black (cerakote?) Vostok looks really [email protected]$$!!! Great watch! Happy New Year.


----------



## gwbnyc

still mucking about w/inserts; a seikostan, dagaz, seikostan, and an lcbi-


----------



## onastar1989

gwbnyc said:


> still mucking about w/inserts; a seikostan, dagaz, seikostan, and an lcbi-
> View attachment 12770751
> 
> View attachment 12770753
> 
> View attachment 12770755
> 
> View attachment 12770757
> 
> View attachment 12770759


Those look great. I'll take the 2nd one from the top if you don't use it. 
Happy New Year!


----------



## The_Horologist

This was my first (probably last too) watch mod. I started to swap the dial and the thing stopped running. So i finished the dial and second hand swap and it still wont run. Now im having to send it out to a place to hopefully get fixed. Im super bummed because i love how it came out and its probably one of my favorite watches right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWatchie

The_Horologist said:


> This was my first (probably last too) watch mod. I started to swap the dial and the thing stopped running. So i finished the dial and second hand swap and it still wont run. Now im having to send it out to a place to hopefully get fixed. Im super bummed because i love how it came out and its probably one of my favorite watches right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you know for sure you haven't damaged any parts while doing the mod, it could be that some dirt (a hair, some debris, ...) has entered into the watch blocking a moving part such as the hairspring or a wheel. Open it again, take a very close look and blow it out with a blower (be careful not to blow to hard on the hairspring). It could also be that the hands bump into eachother (or into the dial) at some point while moving around the dial. Good luck, let us know, and don't let this discourage you!


----------



## TheFinalHour

It might be that the hands are colliding, happened to me on my first mod. If that's the case it's fairly easy to adjust, just push down on the tip of the hour hand and pull the tip of the minute hand up somewhat with a toothpick or just reinstall the hands altogether.


----------



## onastar1989

The_Horologist said:


> This was my first (probably last too) watch mod. I started to swap the dial and the thing stopped running. So i finished the dial and second hand swap and it still wont run. Now im having to send it out to a place to hopefully get fixed. Im super bummed because i love how it came out and its probably one of my favorite watches right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take the back off the watch and look to see if the mechanism is moving (after giving it a few good winds.)
If it is moving, something might be off with your hand placement, as other people have suggested. 
You might try putting the stock second hand back on and see if that helps. Don't get discouraged!


----------



## The_Horologist

Thanks guys for the input. Im going to open it back up this weekend. The movement had stopped running before i even did the hand swap though. Im going to try the air blowing trick and look the thing over carefully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Horologist

I may still send it out to watch repairs USA to get fixed. Anyone have any experience dealing with them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWatchie

A year ago I had an idea for a "Swedish mod". I contemplated what would be typically Swedish (except "Vikings", "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo", "Alexander Skarsgård", "Pippi Longstocking", "IKEA", "H&M", "ABBA", "Absolut Vodka", "Ingmar Bergman", "The Pirate Bay", and "The Swedish Chef") and came up with an idea about "something" that would both represent the Swedish Royal Family and, more importantly, the Swedish Air Force; A watch with a "Three Crowns" dial and a yellow and blue strap (the colors of the Swedish flag)!

Now finally it is done, and here is the result (but first some facts):


Vostok Calibre 2409A found in a lot of four "scrap movements" from eBay seller uncleeddy serviced by me
 
Amphibian 100 Case from Meranom 
Flat Amphibian Case Back from favinov 
Stainless Crown from Meranom 
Clean Bezel 01k2 from Meranom 
Custom "Three Crowns Dial" from IgorIV (Again, thank you very much!) 
Dial dots from this eBay seller. 
Amphibia Original Blued Hour and Minute hands from Meranom 
*Yellow Seconds Hand which **traveled** all the way around the world from **mariomart** in Australia to me in Sweden. I really can't express how much I appreciated this gesture of generosity and comradery. Большое спасибо!* 
Yellow and blue custom made leather strap (very happy with it) from this very helpful eBay seller in Hong Kong. 
























Swedish Designed Fighter Jet "SAAB Gripen NG" used by the Swedish Air Force


----------



## mariomart

VWatchie said:


> *Yellow Seconds Hand which **traveled** all the way around the world from **mariomart** in Australia to me in Sweden. I really can't express how much I appreciated this gesture of generosity and comradery. Большое спасибо!*


Awesome looking mod  Glad I could help with adding a little bit of Aussie into a watch with a definite global source of parts. I'm sure you are wearing it with a smile.


----------



## onastar1989

VWatchie said:


> A year ago I had an idea for a "Swedish mod". I contemplated what would be typically Swedish (except "Vikings", "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo", "Alexander Skarsgård", "Pippi Longstocking", "IKEA", "H&M", "ABBA", "Absolut Vodka", "Ingmar Bergman", "The Pirate Bay", and "The Swedish Chef") and came up with an idea about "something" that would both represent the Swedish Royal Family and, more importantly, the Swedish Air Force; A watch with a "Three Crowns" dial and a yellow and blue strap (the colors of the Swedish flag)!
> 
> Now finally it is done, and here is the result (but first some facts):
> 
> 
> Vostok Calibre 2409A found in a lot of four "scrap movements" from eBay seller uncleeddy serviced by me
> 
> Amphibian 100 Case from Meranom
> Flat Amphibian Case Back from favinov
> Stainless Crown from Meranom
> Clean Bezel 01k2 from Meranom
> Custom "Three Crowns Dial" from IgorIV (Again, thank you very much!)
> Dial dots from this eBay seller.
> Amphibia Original Blued Hour and Minute hands from Meranom
> *Yellow Seconds Hand which **traveled** all the way around the world from **mariomart** in Australia to me in Sweden. I really can't express how much I appreciated this gesture of generosity and comradery. Большое спасибо!*
> Yellow and blue custom made leather strap (very happy with it) from this very helpful eBay seller in Hong Kong.
> 
> View attachment 12783239
> 
> 
> View attachment 12783243
> 
> 
> View attachment 12783245
> 
> Swedish Designed Fighter Jet "SAAB Gripen NG" used by the Swedish Air Force


Well done!


----------



## DocTone

VWatchie said:


> A year ago I had an idea for a "Swedish mod". I contemplated what would be typically Swedish (except "Vikings", "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo", "Alexander Skarsgård", "Pippi Longstocking", "IKEA", "H&M", "ABBA", "Absolut Vodka", "Ingmar Bergman", "The Pirate Bay", and "The Swedish Chef") and came up with an idea about "something" that would both represent the Swedish Royal Family and, more importantly, the Swedish Air Force; A watch with a "Three Crowns" dial and a yellow and blue strap (the colors of the Swedish flag)!
> 
> Now finally it is done, and here is the result


Excellent ! 
Very nice story , idea and consequent implementation.
Respect.


----------



## sonics

Brass mod again. Also installed a amphibia crystal. Not sure about the steel zulu. Looking for some brass or bronze rings.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## VWatchie

sonics said:


> Brass mod again. Also installed a amphibia crystal. Not sure about the steel zulu. Looking for some brass or bronze rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


I didn't know Amphibian crystals would fit a Komandirskie case. Valuable knowledge! Did you keep the tension ring? What tool did you use? Your bare hands, a crystal press, or a crystal lift? Thanks!


----------



## sonics

VWatchie said:


> I didn't know Amphibian crystals would fit a Komandirskie case. Valuable knowledge! Did you keep the tension ring? What tool did you use? Your bare hands, a crystal press, or a crystal lift? Thanks!


The tension ring doesn't fit because of the inside shape of the case. There is a lip which is not in the amphibia case.
Installed with crystal press.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

Changed my mind several times for a mod shown before yet . Find now the right setup. Sometimes it takes time wearing a watch to see whats real behind:
ICEphibia


----------



## gwbnyc

stock bezel swap, I like 12 hr bezels, and I particulary like this one. It needs to be a dark color with bright numbers- does anyone have any experience filling in such numerals with paint? If so, what paint and technique, if you care to share it? thx, sorry for the poor fotos-


----------



## onastar1989

gwbnyc said:


> stock bezel swap, I like 12 hr bezels, and I particulary like this one. It needs to be a dark color with bright numbers- does anyone have any experience filling in such numerals with paint? If so, what paint and technique, if you care to share it? thx, sorry for the poor fotos-
> View attachment 12785767
> View attachment 12785775


I've had some luck using acrylic paint out of the tube. First I soaked the bezel in acetone/fingernail polish remover to strip the stock paint. After it dried I brushed the acrylic paint into the numbers, not being too careful, because I just wiped off the excess paint with a paper towel and the rest of the paint stayed in the numbers.

I painted the dots in a brass bezel with some flat black spray paint I had laying around. I just shot the whole thing, dried it with a hairdryer, then brushed the bezel with a 3M pad. The paint stayed in the dots. You can see result back on page 112.


----------



## gwbnyc

appreciated, thanks.



onastar1989 said:


> I've had some luck using acrylic paint out of the tube. First I soaked the bezel in acetone/fingernail polish remover to strip the stock paint. After it dried I brushed the acrylic paint into the numbers, not being too careful, because I just wiped off the excess paint with a paper towel and the rest of the paint stayed in the numbers.
> 
> I painted the dots in a brass bezel with some flat black spray paint I had laying around. I just shot the whole thing, dried it with a hairdryer, then brushed the bezel with a 3M pad. The paint stayed in the dots. You can see result back on page 112.


----------



## olavii

Bit modded 150349 next to my skx007


----------



## gwbnyc

committed a seikostan insert to adhesive, dagaz bezel. fair amount of play&rotates a bit too freely for me. 120 case-








bezel on left was original to the 120 case, bezel on right was taken from a 090 case and did not clear the crown on the 120 when I attempted to attach it-








by this, the 12 hour bezel pictured in my previous post would not fit the 120 case, either.

worn, it seems a rather pleasant&trim bit of business.

friends, this page contains the sum total of my modding experience thus far


----------



## SimonCK

Olavii - the white looks great. Where did you get the white bezel insert please? I always thought a white bezel would go great with a teal scuba dude, especially in summer. Thank you


----------



## olavii

SimonCK said:


> Olavii - the white looks great. Where did you get the white bezel insert please? I always thought a white bezel would go great with a teal scuba dude, especially in summer. Thank you


Thank you sir. Bezel is from dlwwatches.com


----------



## SimonCK

Replaced the crown with stainless steel one. Given that this was the first time i've ever taken the back of a watch I'm feeling pleased with myself. I had the same problem that i've read others have when trying to get that final "click" for securing the new crown. A very tiny nudge of the mechanism towards the crown did the trick.

Pic below. Very mildly modded compared to some of the wonders on here. AM bezel, matted case top, and now new crown.


----------



## Disguise

I went about 2 months without any Vostoks in my collection, so I had an itch to scratch. Base watch is a Komandirskie K-35. Added a new bezel, bezel insert, engineer style solid SS bracelet, Meranom caseback. The K-35 already comes with a SS crown and brushed case, and has a 32J 2432 movement inside









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Maremoto

Hello gents, do you happen to know if the orange SE dial will be seen in standard models some day? I'm tempted to build an orange 090.










^There's already a blue version available.

Here's my first Vostok, a modded 710:










I also have a blue 090 that I use for scuba diving.


----------



## gwbnyc

I bought this watch for its 710 case, I hated the dial and original bezel. I added the insert&bezel shown and somehow it made the dial remarkably more suitable IMO. Now the combination is growin' on me-








ignore--


----------



## ThePossumKing

Well faded, somewhat rare Vostok
Rocket dial. 
150 case
Favinov hands
Meranom bezel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

ThePossumKing said:


> Well faded, somewhat rare Vostok
> Rocket dial
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my searching I'd say that particular colour is more than somewhat rare! Beautiful! Great find!


----------



## ThePossumKing

rothko said:


> In my searching I'd say that particular colour is more than somewhat rare! Beautiful! Great find!


I'm pretty sure this was originally the normal blue color and has just faded out over time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milligan

Trying for the antique look with this mod , photo will not upload 🙁


----------



## thewatchadude

My first full mod. Case, movement and strap from a brand new 670, dial, hands and bezel bought as spare parts. I assembled the whole thing as a daily life stand-in for my NOS RRO that I barely dare to wear.
Unfortunately I've never been able to align the hands appropriately, and water entered the case when I tested it in a 3m deep swimming pool... So still a work in progress


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

I always thought that this dial needs different hands and I love cathedral hands so this happened. Now all I have to do is decide what bezel to put: a black 12 hours one, one with cardinal points or a clean polished bezel? 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Disguise

The cardinal hands add some class to it, I'd say a polished bezel to keep it clean. The dial is busy enough to pull it off.



Andrei Mihaila said:


> I always thought that this dial needs different hands and I love cathedral hands so this happened. Now all I have to do is decide what bezel to put: a black 12 hours one, one with cardinal points or a clean polished bezel?
> What do you guys think?


----------



## onastar1989

Andrei Mihaila said:


> I always thought that this dial needs different hands and I love cathedral hands so this happened. Now all I have to do is decide what bezel to put: a black 12 hours one, one with cardinal points or a clean polished bezel?
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 12819763


Yeah, a polished bezel would give it more of a dress watch look, and maybe a black leather band?
May I ask where you got the cathedral hands? They look great.


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Arvac said:


> 150SE
> 
> 
> 
> ©


I need to know more about this. I have been looking for something just like this for my upcoming vacation


----------



## sonics

Andrei Mihaila said:


> I always thought that this dial needs different hands and I love cathedral hands so this happened. Now all I have to do is decide what bezel to put: a black 12 hours one, one with cardinal points or a clean polished bezel?
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 12819763


It's a diver so it should look like a diver. I vote for the black bezel.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronnypudding

Does this help? I know its brass, but you get the idea.

Joe


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

onastar1989 said:


> May I ask where you got the cathedral hands? They look great.


From Igor, you find him here on Russian Forum, he has a topic.

The 12 hour bezel will help me have a second time zone and will probably be more in theme for a pilot watch, but the clean bezel will make it classier. The problem is that the dial is pretty small and I'm afraid that with a polished bezel will be, well, too much steel and too little watch?! I don't know what to do.



ronnypudding said:


> Does this help? I know its brass, but you get the idea.
> 
> Joe


YES! I think I will go for the 12 hour bezel. Thank you ronnypudding!


----------



## onastar1989

Andrei Mihaila said:


> From Igor, you find him here on Russian Forum, he has a topic.
> 
> The 12 hour bezel will help me have a second time zone and will probably be more in theme for a pilot watch, but the clean bezel will make it classier. The problem is that the dial is pretty small and I'm afraid that with a polished bezel will be, well, too much steel and too little watch?! I don't know what to do.
> 
> YES! I think I will go for the 12 hour bezel. Thank you ronnypudding!


Thanks for the tip on the hands.
Putting a dark bezel with numbers on it certainly makes the dial seem bigger.
This 710 of mine is different now, but you get the idea from the different bezels.


----------



## Arvac

PixlPutterMan said:


> I need to know more about this. I have been looking for something just like this for my upcoming vacation


Amphibian SE 150520 from Meranom. Out of stock. Sorry 

_https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/150se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150520s.html

_©_
_


----------



## milligan

ronnypudding said:


> Does this help? I know its brass, but you get the idea.
> 
> Joe


Great looking watch you darkened the case without making it too dark. The bezel looks great too. What do you think about the other patinas for the brass ?


----------



## gorelowo11

onastar1989 said:


> Thanks for the tip on the hands.
> Putting a dark bezel with numbers on it certainly makes the dial seem bigger.
> This 710 of mine is different now, but you get the idea from the different bezels.


*One ferrule, and such changes. Excellent!*


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

onastar1989 said:


> Thanks for the tip on the hands.
> Putting a dark bezel with numbers on it certainly makes the dial seem bigger.
> This 710 of mine is different now, but you get the idea from the different bezels.


Wow that watch is beautiful. I like on the diver bezel, looks great.


----------



## TheFinalHour

djuscha said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12669765&stc=1&d=1511173244"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> my Mods


So I've been thinking about this some more and I have some questions ?
On the old case, the stock bezel rides in some kind of groove, it's not a flat surface.. Did you have any trouble putting a different bezel on?
Also, the crystal on old cases are often pretty banged up, did you put a new crystal on or did you buy a donor watch with a decent crystal and polish it up?


----------



## ronnypudding

milligan said:


> Great looking watch you darkened the case without making it too dark. The bezel looks great too. What do you think about the other patinas for the brass ?


thanks! I've done darker ones leaving it in with the egg longer. Also done a few using vinegar which results in more of a greenish tinge (also tried different types of vinegar, but the results were similar). So much of it is hit and miss on the basis of the brass quality.
regards
joe


----------



## djuscha

*TheFinalHour* No problems with Bezel. And I put in new glass.


----------



## onastar1989

Baked the dial in the toaster oven to give the white lume a vintage look.


----------



## ThePossumKing

onastar1989 said:


> Baked the dial in the toaster oven to give the white lume a vintage look.
> View attachment 12829287


I love that look. Works great on the hands and lume pips in bezel inserts as well


----------



## onastar1989

ThePossumKing said:


> I love that look. Works great on the hands and lume pips in bezel inserts as well


Yeah, I might toast the hands at some point. After waiting almost a month to get these from Seikostain I didn't want to screw them up. For now I kind of like the contrast. Almost bubbled the paint on the dial when I baked it. Seems the Vostok dials are much more durable for this sort of thing than this one from China. No surprise there, I guess. Cheers.


----------



## fugit cronos

Unique project. Limited edition 1 of 1


----------



## onastar1989

I think I finally got this 150 the way I like it.


----------



## 24h

sonics said:


> It's a diver so it should look like a diver. I vote for the black bezel.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


I also vote for a black bezel!


----------



## Bobo383

Got tired of the shiney chrome bezel so with a little 100 and 220 grit followed by a dremel wire wheel...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thewatchadude

This week-end's work:


----------



## onastar1989

Baked this dial in toaster oven to turn indices gray-brown.
Hour and minute hands from Seikostain. 
Blued second hand from Meranom. 
Knurled bezel from Arkustime. 
Matte black Parnis sub bezel insert from eBay.


----------



## Disguise

onastar1989 said:


> Baked this dial in toaster oven to turn indices gray-brown.
> Hour and minute hands from Seikostain.
> Blued second hand from Meranom.
> Knurled bezel from Arkustime.
> Matte black Parnis sub bezel insert from eBay.


Did you have to trim the Parnis insert? I have had no luck finding ones that are seiko-inset sized. Looks beautiful!


----------



## onastar1989

Disguise said:


> Did you have to trim the Parnis insert? I have had no luck finding ones that are seiko-inset sized. Looks beautiful!


Thank you!
Here's the bezel insert from watchcode: eBay item 111981317300 
I thought I might have to open up the inner dimension, because it's listed as 30.5
But it's slightly angled up on the inside, so it fit around the crystal perfectly with no alterations.
Outside dimension is 38mm
Cheers.


----------



## Disguise

onastar1989 said:


> Thank you!
> Here's the bezel insert from watchcode: eBay item 111981317300
> I thought I might have to open up the inner dimension, because it's listed as 30.5
> But it's slightly angled up on the inside, so it fit around the crystal perfectly with no alterations.
> Outside dimension is 38mm
> Cheers.


Interesting! This open a whole new range of bezel insert options, Parnis is churning out a whole range of nice inserts. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## skunkworks

Definitely those parnis 38mm ceramic inserts fit skx, so it should fit Vostok, I used one here, $12!


----------



## thewatchadude

Hi all,

one question for the modding experts in this thread: I'm trying to finalize a mod based on an old neptune case I got from a franken bought on the bay. It was equipped with a manuel movement (a sort of 2414--I say a sort of because there were some strange and unsual features in it), and I wanted to put a 2416 instead. However the rubber ring blocks the rotor--does anyone have had this problem before and how was that sorted out? Thanks in advance guys, this is the only thing that remains to be cleared to complete the project.


----------



## mariomart

thewatchadude said:


> Hi all,
> 
> one question for the modding experts in this thread: I'm trying to finalize a mod based on an old neptune case I got from a franken bought on the bay. It was equipped with a manuel movement (a sort of 2414--I say a sort of because there were some strange and unsual features in it), and I wanted to put a 2416 instead. However the rubber ring blocks the rotor--does anyone have had this problem before and how was that sorted out? Thanks in advance guys, this is the only thing that remains to be cleared to complete the project.


Use or buy the rubber seal that comes with cases that use a 2416 or 2415 (Automatic) movement. They have a larger internal diameter.


----------



## thewatchadude

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Solotov

Double posted


----------



## Solotov

thewatchadude said:


> This week-end's work:
> 
> View attachment 12847747
> View attachment 12847749


Where did you get this dial? I've been looking for a nice red dial for a similar mod.​


----------



## ThePossumKing

Had a little fun with this sterile ETA pilot dial and a 2409
710 case
Boris bezel and eBay insert
Dr Seikostain hour, minute and second hand









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

ThePossumKing said:


> Had a little fun with this sterile ETA pilot dial and a 2409
> 710 case
> Boris bezel and eBay insert
> Dr Seikostain hour, minute and second hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combination of dial, hands and insert!


----------



## antilucem

The Doc's hands are really something and he is adding to his repertoire. Excellent for modders.


----------



## thewatchadude

@Solotov: the dial was purchased from meranom some months ago--it was one of these end-of-series with "minor defaults"--indeed indices are missing at 4 and 5 o'clock. I got one of these but the other one will definitively be missing.


----------



## JimmyOlber

So this is my first Vostok, hasn't left my wrist since I received it and then today Meranom parts package arrives  Did away with that flimsy plastic ring. I was worried about height of glass backs, especially big glass as it looks super thick in photos but this sits comfortably on the wrist and am super happy with it. I'm undecided on the Meranom mesh, quality is good but I really like the look of the cheap shark I picked up on amazon.. Really don't mind stock bracelet either (gasp).

Next order soon will be the makings for a 2431b 710.. I'd like to try my hand at a custom dial, or remove calendar wheel and just go skeleton with 24h bezel. Vostok dials easily stripped? Any advice?

View attachment 12882307


----------



## onastar1989

JimmyOlber said:


> So this is my first Vostok, hasn't left my wrist since I received it and then today Meranom parts package arrives  Did away with that flimsy plastic ring. I was worried about height of glass backs, especially big glass as it looks super thick in photos but this sits comfortably on the wrist and am super happy with it. I'm undecided on the Meranom mesh, quality is good but I really like the look of the cheap shark I picked up on amazon.. Really don't mind stock bracelet either (gasp).
> 
> Next order soon will be the makings for a 2431b 710.. I'd like to try my hand at a custom dial, or remove calendar wheel and just go skeleton with 24h bezel. Vostok dials easily stripped? Any advice?
> 
> View attachment 12882307


Your photo attachment didn't show up. 
Stripping a stock dial down to the brass is easy. Just use a fine grit sandpaper until you reach the brass. Then you can paint or patina how you like. Here's a skeleton I made, which has recently been modded into something else. Post photos when you're done!


----------



## JimmyOlber

onastar1989 said:


> Your photo attachment didn't show up.
> Stripping a stock dial down to the brass is easy. Just use a fine grit sandpaper until you reach the brass. Then you can paint or patina how you like. Here's a skeleton I made, which has recently been modded into something else. Post photos when you're done!


There's a couple metal dials brushed/sunburst (658,849) that I'd wondered if print could be removed while retaining that nice silver look, sanding down to paint I think I'll try this too. And your skeleton photos I'd come across while looking for ideas.. I must admit is what sparked my want for something similar. With those blued hands looks amazing! Many thanks!

Hope these photo now work xD


----------



## onastar1989

JimmyOlber said:


> There's a couple metal dials brushed/sunburst (658,849) that I'd wondered if print could be removed while retaining that nice silver look, sanding down to paint I think I'll try this too. And your skeleton photos I'd come across while looking for ideas.. I must admit is what sparked my want for something similar. With those blued hands looks amazing! Many thanks!
> 
> Hope these photo now work xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12883397
> 
> 
> View attachment 12883405


Looks great. 
The paint might come off with a solvent, like fingernail polish remover. Or you could just find some .5mm thick stainless sheeting and cut out a 28.5mm dial from that, brush it with a 3M pad, then drill a hole in the center.


----------



## Dtn8

So happy to have found Vostok amphibias, these watches are great fun, I know I am late to the modding party but here is 1 I have been working on.
View attachment 12888203


----------



## 24h

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 12883181


I need some of those blued hands


----------



## mariomart

24h said:


> I need some of those blued hands


https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...tch-vostok-amphibia-original-blued-hands.html


----------



## 24h

mariomart said:


> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...tch-vostok-amphibia-original-blued-hands.html


I'm aware that they sell them, but that would require me to buy another watch


----------



## Cafe Latte

Dtn8 said:


> So happy to have found Vostok amphibias, these watches are great fun, I know I am late to the modding party but here is 1 I have been working on.
> View attachment 12888203


Be aware the second hand pinion on those hands is way too short, it allows fitting but in a few weeks the seconds hands drops off. I tried and tried refitting it but it kept falling off after a week or so. I eventually removed the auto winding rotor and other parts to acess the leaf spring behind the second hand pinion to support it (not needed with other after market hands) to allow more pressure to be put on installing seconds hand. It worked and hand stayed on but then it was impossible not to have second hand fouling the minute hand especially moving the watch to different positions. I tried two sets and both have this issue so getting Favinov to make me a custom set which I know will be perfect. Beware dont buy these hands lume is rubish and they dont fit.
Chris


----------



## Dtn8

Cafe Latte said:


> Be aware the second hand pinion on those hands is way too short, it allows fitting but in a few weeks the seconds hands drops off. I tried and tried refitting it but it kept falling off after a week or so. I eventually removed the auto winding rotor and other parts to acess the leaf spring behind the second hand pinion to support it (not needed with other after market hands) to allow more pressure to be put on installing seconds hand. It worked and hand stayed on but then it was impossible not to have second hand fouling the minute hand especially moving the watch to different positions. I tried two sets and both have this issue so getting Favinov to make me a custom set which I know will be perfect. Beware dont buy these hands lume is rubish and they dont fit.
> Chris


Thanks for the warning, I would not say the hands are perfect, agree on the lume as well, so far my biggest issue was the minute hand. But currently all hands are holding tight. 
I have set of hands in the mail from favinov,(another project) so I would be interested to see how you go with the custom set


----------



## Cafe Latte

Dtn8 said:


> Thanks for the warning, I would not say the hands are perfect, agree on the lume as well, so far my biggest issue was the minute hand. But currently all hands are holding tight.
> I have set of hands in the mail from favinov,(another project) so I would be interested to see how you go with the custom set


Bought loads from Favinov allways excellent quality and service so no worry there.
Pinion bush on the seconds hand is about half too short on the hands you fitted and due to the leaf spring at the rear you cand get enough force to make it fit firm withough dismantling the watch (not a problem with Favinov hands) and if you do ie dismantle and support the pinion while installing the extra force makes the hands touch each other. Happy yours is holding but dont hold your breath.. Told the supplier too about hands falling off and my email was never replied too..
Chris


----------



## Nacoga

Hello All!
I am the proud new first-time owner of a Vostok Amphibia, and already looking forward to getting stuck into the mods 
I've been browsing through this thread seeing some of the incredible work you've all done, and I can't wait to get started.

I got myself a 100512 model like this one:









I am looking to start simple, with a new strap or even bracelet, a new bezel, and hopefully a re-finish of the case to a brushed steel finish. i have some parts on the way, including a bezel from the eBay seller "roytone". I was looking at the AM diver bezels, and will probably end up getting one of theirs, but for now the $20 bezel will do just fine.

I do have a couple of questions regarding the re-finishing of the case. I have a green Scotch Brite pad, which seems to be the weapon of choice when doing this, but was looking for general tips from you guys when it comes to getting it right. I guess I'll first remove the bezel, then use masking tape to cover the crystal and crown and anything else I don't want brushed, then do even long uni-directional strokes until the finish is right? That's how I see it in my head, but any advice is always appreciated.

I am also looking into getting one of the Meranom stainless steel crowns. However, their minimum order of $20 has me a little stumped as I definitely don't need that much stuff from them (or to be spending so much money). I was wondering if any of you guys are gonna place an order (preferably from the EU), and you would be willing to add one to your order for me and ship it my way, for a full reimbursement of all costs, if you'd be so kind as to pm me. Or even if you have one lying around, that would fit the 100 case, if you'd be willing to make me a deal, that would be incredible!

Either way, I'll keep you guys posted on when everything arrives, and on how my first Vostok/Vostok modding experience goes! I'm dying to get started


----------



## 24h

Nacoga said:


> Hello All!
> I am the proud new first-time owner of a Vostok Amphibia, and already looking forward to getting stuck into the mods
> I've been browsing through this thread seeing some of the incredible work you've all done, and I can't wait to get started.
> 
> I got myself a 100512 model like this one:
> 
> I am looking to start simple, with a new strap or even bracelet, a new bezel, and hopefully a re-finish of the case to a brushed steel finish. i have some parts on the way, including a bezel from the eBay seller "roytone". I was looking at the AM diver bezels, and will probably end up getting one of theirs, but for now the $20 bezel will do just fine.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions regarding the re-finishing of the case. I have a green Scotch Brite pad, which seems to be the weapon of choice when doing this, but was looking for general tips from you guys when it comes to getting it right. I guess I'll first remove the bezel, then use masking tape to cover the crystal and crown and anything else I don't want brushed, then do even long uni-directional strokes until the finish is right? That's how I see it in my head, but any advice is always appreciated.
> 
> I am also looking into getting one of the Meranom stainless steel crowns. However, their minimum order of $20 has me a little stumped as I definitely don't need that much stuff from them (or to be spending so much money). I was wondering if any of you guys are gonna place an order (preferably from the EU), and you would be willing to add one to your order for me and ship it my way, for a full reimbursement of all costs, if you'd be so kind as to pm me. Or even if you have one lying around, that would fit the 100 case, if you'd be willing to make me a deal, that would be incredible!
> 
> Either way, I'll keep you guys posted on when everything arrives, and on how my first Vostok/Vostok modding experience goes! I'm dying to get started


Darn it...I read that you were looking for a crown but didn't realize you are in the EU.
I'm getting a delivery soon and I MAY have an extra stainless crown, but I'm located in the US. :-(

Edit: Nevermind, I forgot there are three versions of the stainless crown. Mine is only compatible with the 06/12 case style. There are separate versions for 10/11/09 and 71/42/96 cases.


----------



## onastar1989

Nacoga said:


> Hello All!
> I am the proud new first-time owner of a Vostok Amphibia, and already looking forward to getting stuck into the mods
> I've been browsing through this thread seeing some of the incredible work you've all done, and I can't wait to get started.
> 
> I got myself a 100512 model like this one:
> 
> View attachment 12901547
> 
> 
> I am looking to start simple, with a new strap or even bracelet, a new bezel, and hopefully a re-finish of the case to a brushed steel finish. i have some parts on the way, including a bezel from the eBay seller "roytone". I was looking at the AM diver bezels, and will probably end up getting one of theirs, but for now the $20 bezel will do just fine.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions regarding the re-finishing of the case. I have a green Scotch Brite pad, which seems to be the weapon of choice when doing this, but was looking for general tips from you guys when it comes to getting it right. I guess I'll first remove the bezel, then use masking tape to cover the crystal and crown and anything else I don't want brushed, then do even long uni-directional strokes until the finish is right? That's how I see it in my head, but any advice is always appreciated.
> 
> I am also looking into getting one of the Meranom stainless steel crowns. However, their minimum order of $20 has me a little stumped as I definitely don't need that much stuff from them (or to be spending so much money). I was wondering if any of you guys are gonna place an order (preferably from the EU), and you would be willing to add one to your order for me and ship it my way, for a full reimbursement of all costs, if you'd be so kind as to pm me. Or even if you have one lying around, that would fit the 100 case, if you'd be willing to make me a deal, that would be incredible!
> 
> Either way, I'll keep you guys posted on when everything arrives, and on how my first Vostok/Vostok modding experience goes! I'm dying to get started


Regarding the brushing of the case, you may find the green pad leaves too many marks, especially if you don't want a "directional" look to the strokes. So you could try one of the finer 3M gray pads for a softer look with
out so many swirls. Definitely tape off your crystal with painters tape. 
And if you're not totally set on a stainless crown, but don't like the stock "tin can" crown, you can peel the shell off to expose the more toothy brass crown underneath. Good luck.


----------



## Nacoga

Dear mods: [double post, please delete this one!]


----------



## Nacoga

24h said:


> Darn it...I read that you were looking for a crown but didn't realize you are in the EU.
> I'm getting a delivery soon and I MAY have an extra stainless crown, but I'm located in the US. :-(
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I forgot there are three versions of the stainless crown. Mine is only compatible with the 06/12 case style. There are separate versions for 10/11/09 and 71/42/96 cases.


Hey! Yeah, it took me a sec to realise that too while browsing the Meranom site, but I'm definitely glad I did. I've been trying out different ways to get the cart to the minimum of $20 but in the end I'd just be buying stuff I don't need and spending money that as a student I could be using for more important things. Either way, thanks for taking the time! b-)



onastar1989 said:


> Regarding the brushing of the case, you may find the green pad leaves too many marks, especially if you don't want a "directional" look to the strokes. So you could try one of the finer 3M gray pads for a softer look with
> out so many swirls. Definitely tape off your crystal with painters tape.
> And if you're not totally set on a stainless crown, but don't like the stock "tin can" crown, you can peel the shell off to expose the more toothy brass crown underneath. Good luck.


Hey! Great! I definitely don't want it to be too pronounced so I really appreciate your advice. It's a shame that I already bought the green pad, luckily only a small one for $2.50 on eBay, and I'm sure I'll find another use for it.

Is the crown on your picture under the "cap" of the stock crown? It definitely looks a lot better IMO, so I might have to give that a try. Is it also chrome plated? Or does it have more of a brass colour?

I guess I still would like to swap it out for a stainless one, just to make it consistent with the case and the new bezel, and eventually I may even replace the bezel "spring" cable with a stainless one too. I definitely want the watch to be as life-proof as possible, and metals that can go rusty in salt water have no business being part of it :-d


----------



## onastar1989

Nacoga said:


> Hey! Yeah, it took me a sec to realise that too while browsing the Meranom site, but I'm definitely glad I did. I've been trying out different ways to get the cart to the minimum of $20 but in the end I'd just be buying stuff I don't need and spending money that as a student I could be using for more important things. Either way, thanks for taking the time! b-)
> 
> Hey! Great! I definitely don't want it to be too pronounced so I really appreciate your advice. It's a shame that I already bought the green pad, luckily only a small one for $2.50 on eBay, and I'm sure I'll find another use for it.
> 
> Is the crown on your picture under the "cap" of the stock crown? It definitely looks a lot better IMO, so I might have to give that a try. Is it also chrome plated? Or does it have more of a brass colour?
> 
> I guess I still would like to swap it out for a stainless one, just to make it consistent with the case and the new bezel, and eventually I may even replace the bezel "spring" cable with a stainless one too. I definitely want the watch to be as life-proof as possible, and metals that can go rusty in salt water have no business being part of it :-d


Yes, the brass crown is underneath the "shell" of the original crown, which is fairly easy to remove by making 2 small cuts along the grooves, about 1/8" apart. Then you can wedge a small screwdriver under the the lip and peel it off. (remove crown from watch first!) It is chrome plated and has a matte finish, so it matches brushed stainless pretty well. 
Cheers.


----------



## Nacoga

onastar1989 said:


> Yes, the brass crown is underneath the "shell" of the original crown, which is fairly easy to remove by making 2 small cuts along the grooves, about 1/8" apart. Then you can wedge a small screwdriver under the the lip and peel it off. (remove crown from watch first!) It is chrome plated and has a matte finish, so it matches brushed stainless pretty well.
> Cheers.


That's amazing! I might have to give it a shot! Do you know why they decided to design the crown in this way?


----------



## 24h

Nacoga said:


> Hey! Yeah, it took me a sec to realise that too while browsing the Meranom site, but I'm definitely glad I did. I've been trying out different ways to get the cart to the minimum of $20 but in the end I'd just be buying stuff I don't need and spending money that as a student I could be using for more important things. Either way, thanks for taking the time! b-)


Maybe buy some extra parts to make your order total high enough and then sell the spare ones you don't need on eBay? b-)


----------



## onastar1989

Nacoga said:


> That's amazing! I might have to give it a shot! Do you know why they decided to design the crown in this way?


The only reason I can think of is to cover the crown with a protective "shell" to make it more durable than the brass underneath. Which after 100 years of daily winding might wear down. I rarely wind my automatics, however. That's what the automatic mechanism is for. This link has been posted here before, but it will tell you all you need to know about crown peeling.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/amphibia-090-better-crown-under-steel-sheath-2048090.html


----------



## Nacoga

onastar1989 said:


> The only reason I can think of is to cover the crown with a protective "shell" to make it more durable than the brass underneath. Which after 100 years of daily winding might wear down. I rarely wind my automatics, however. That's what the automatic mechanism is for. This link has been posted here before, but it will tell you all you need to know about crown peeling.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/amphibia-090-better-crown-under-steel-sheath-2048090.html


That's incredible! I love how someone just happened across it in their experiments. Due to my tool restrictions I think I may leave my crown as is until I eventually replace it with the full stainless steel one.

My proposition remains, if someone in Europe happens to have one extra lying around, or is gonna place a Meranom order anyway, I'd love to buy one off them!


----------



## onastar1989

This is probably the fifth (and final, I think) incarnation of this 710. Cheers.


----------



## Dtn8

Mine with most recent mods-























As Cafe Latte advised the previous hands would not stay on, so back to original hands until I find another set that I like. (sorry about the photo orientation not sure how to get them to switch around)


----------



## Cafe Latte

Dtn8 said:


> Mine with most recent mods-
> 
> View attachment 12917527
> 
> View attachment 12917525
> 
> View attachment 12917523
> 
> 
> As Cafe Latte advised the previous hands would not stay on, so back to original hands until I find another set that I like. (sorry about the photo orientation not sure how to get them to switch around)


So not just my two sets then (first set hour hand would not fit).. People need then to be aware that tamtkpp hands dont fit at least the second hand wont stay on and if you make it fit it touches the other hands and lume is worse that Vostok stock which is quite an achievement. Favinov hands on the way same colour  which is what I should have done in the first place.
Chris


----------



## kakefe

I merged nos polished 470 case and nos dial with clean polished bezel and bracelet made for 420 case frim meranom.. new bracelets centers are polished btw( old ones all brushed )
and my dress Vostok popped up.. 









instagram @watchcolony


----------



## sonics

Komandirskie brass mod. I think it needs golden hands. What do you think?









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nacoga

onastar1989 said:


> This is probably the fifth (and final, I think) incarnation of this 710. Cheers.


Looks great! I love the Omega-esque dial and hands!


----------



## onastar1989

Dtn8 said:


> Mine with most recent mods-
> 
> View attachment 12917527
> 
> View attachment 12917525
> 
> View attachment 12917523
> 
> 
> As Cafe Latte advised the previous hands would not stay on, so back to original hands until I find another set that I like. (sorry about the photo orientation not sure how to get them to switch around)


Actually, I think the stock hands look great on this mod. Well matched to indices. Just my two cents.


----------



## onastar1989

Nacoga said:


> Looks great! I love the Omega-esque dial and hands!


Thank you! This was the inspiration. I considered using a 670 case but didn't want 20mm lugs. 
(Pic stolen from internet)


----------



## Nacoga

[DELETED]


----------



## Nacoga

onastar1989 said:


> Thank you! This was the inspiration. I considered using a 670 case but didn't want 20mm lugs.
> (Pic stolen from internet)


The dial and hands are spot on! I'ts cool because due to the different case shape, it doesn't seem so much as a homage, but it's own thing with inspiration from the seamaster.

I think I'm gonna have to stop following this thread for a little while, I'm getting too impatient for my amphibia to arrive


----------



## Dtn8

Cafe Latte said:


> So not just my two sets then (first set hour hand would not fit).. People need then to be aware that tamtkpp hands dont fit at least the second hand wont stay on and if you make it fit it touches the other hands and lume is worse that Vostok stock which is quite an achievement. Favinov hands on the way same colour  which is what I should have done in the first place.
> Chris


My issue with the hands was the minute hand would not stay on, I also found the lume to not be consistent across the hands in the set that I received the second hand was noticeably brighter than the hour and minute hands. 
Please post pictures of the Favinov hands once you have them, I am keen to see what they look like.


----------



## Dtn8

onastar1989 said:


> Actually, I think the stock hands look great on this mod. Well matched to indices. Just my two cents.


Thanks for the feedback, I agree with the previous hands (white/orange/white) the indices looked a bit out of place, with the bezel change and back to original hands it looks better than I imagined it would.

I have ordered an all white set of hands from Meranom (currently in the mail) to try out on this dial, but now I am not sure if it will be an improvement or not.


----------



## saturnine

sonics said:


> Komandirskie brass mod. I think it needs golden hands. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


I recommend them. But you've given yours a much darker patina so you could go either way, IMO.



























And this one may not be particularly helpful as I didn't take all the chrome off & it's a white dial, but I don't think the hands cause a problem with the patina of the bezel.


----------



## 24h

Dtn8 said:


> My issue with the hands was the minute hand would not stay on, I also found the lume to not be consistent across the hands in the set that I received the second hand was noticeably brighter than the hour and minute hands.
> Please post pictures of the Favinov hands once you have them, I am keen to see what they look like.


Here are some Favinov hands that I just received. 
Certain photos make the lume look blue, but I can assure you it's green. I'm very happy with them!
Sorry about the sub-par photos; haven't removed the packaging yet.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Dtn8 said:


> My issue with the hands was the minute hand would not stay on, I also found the lume to not be consistent across the hands in the set that I received the second hand was noticeably brighter than the hour and minute hands.
> Please post pictures of the Favinov hands once you have them, I am keen to see what they look like.


Will do I will pm you too if you like? I already have pic from Flainov what is coming if you want them I can send you the link?
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte

Cafe Latte said:


> Will do I will pm you too if you like? I already have pic from Flainov what is coming if you want them I can send you the link?
> Chris


Message sent.
Chris


----------



## DocTone

After some times , a modified mod shown in other constellation 
Igor hands , diy dial , and a lot of orange


----------



## onastar1989

The Skeleton


----------



## onastar1989

Swapped the blued second hand with red. I think it works better with "toasted" gray indices.


----------



## medicinhed

As someone who is just starting out, this list is a huge help. Thank you very much.


----------



## Dtn8

DocTone, your work is incredible, thanks for sharing.


----------



## zumzum5150

Just delivered ad a quick mod. I named it the White Russian..


----------



## Arvac

Needed a Radio Room mod #160720



©


----------



## Sndr666

onastar1989 said:


> This is probably the fifth (and final, I think) incarnation of this 710. Cheers.


Could you tell us where you got the dial and hands please ?
Or is this an SE ?


----------



## onastar1989

Sndr666 said:


> Could you tell us where you got the dial and hands please ?
> Or is this an SE ?


I got the dial from raffles-time on ebay. Here is the ebay item number: 390966076604

The indices were white and I wanted them to look vintage, so I stuck the dial in the toaster oven for a few minutes. Be careful you don't do it too long or the paint will bubble and crack. Also, the dial was 29mm so you may have to shave it down a little to fit, depending on your case. It fit perfect in the 710.

The hands are The Buran Hour Hand and The Mercedes Minute Hand from seikostain also on ebay:
ebay item numbers: 

302443081873

302573871093

Cheers


----------



## onastar1989

Sndr666 said:


> Could you tell us where you got the dial and hands please ?
> Or is this an SE ?


And the second hand is just from a Komandirskie with the red paint scraped off. Seikostain has some great second hands, too.


----------



## joaot

My first post and my first attempt at personalization.
Bezel and inserts are from Dagaz.
Straps are Hirsch Pure.
The photo shows the before and after, apologies for the pretty horrible photo, still I hope it is clear enough.


----------



## onastar1989

Found a white Raketa dial and soaked it in coffee overnight to give it an antique look. 
Brushed 150 case, filed down bezel, Seiko-stain hands.


----------



## onastar1989

I can't decide if I like the black leather or Army green NATO.


----------



## onastar1989

Sorry, accidental double post


----------



## onastar1989

Painted the numbers on bezel gray to match indices on dial.


----------



## onastar1989

After many months of waiting on parts, swapping hands, dials, bezels, inserts and bands, I think I'm finally finished with these five.
This thread has been a great inspiration. Cheers, modders.


----------



## 24h

onastar1989 said:


> After many months of waiting on parts, swapping hands, dials, bezels, inserts and bands, I think I'm finally finished with these five.
> This thread has been a great inspiration. Cheers, modders.
> View attachment 12947953


Very nice collection there! I'd probably wear all of those except the white dial one. I'm not a fan of lighter dials myself, however, it's cool how you used coffee to color it (if I remember correctly). 
The watch in the middle is DEFINITELY something I'd wear daily with a black leather strap or a rubber tropic.

WELL DONE! ;-)


----------



## onastar1989

24h said:


> Very nice collection there! I'd probably wear all of those except the white dial one. I'm not a fan of lighter dials myself, however, it's cool how you used coffee to color it (if I remember correctly).
> The watch in the middle is DEFINITELY something I'd wear daily with a black leather strap or a rubber tropic.
> 
> WELL DONE! ;-)


Thank you! Yeah, I'm not crazy about white dials either, but nearly all of my watches have black dials (2 silver) and I'm liking how the coffee stained Raketa looks with the black and red hands. The 710 in the center will probably rotate with a black silicone band, but I wanted to put it on a stainless for a while, since I only have 3 watches with metal bands.


----------



## SimonCK

Arvac said:


> Needed a Radio Room mod #160720
> 
> 
> 
> ©


Arvac
That radio room is awesome, thanks for posting. I always thought RR's were cool but could never see myself wearing one. Now after seeing yours i've spent the last half hour googling radio room images and lusting after one like yours.

Is the bezel itself black? I think it looks so good because the insert looks matte black rather than shiny.


----------



## Nacoga

Just received the first piece of the puzzle! It only makes the wait for the watch itself feel that much longer...

So far though, at least I have the bezel (from eBay roytone):


----------



## algoth

Quick question, what kind of steel bracelets do you have on your modded 420 Amphibias? I know Meranom offers a 18 mm steel bracelet specifically for that case, are there any other good ones to consider? Something off eBay perhaps that wouldn't break the bank?


----------



## sideways2

I've had that SE bracket from Meranom and I would consider it very good... in fact it was the best thing about the 420 that I liked lol!!


----------



## Gamma68

This is a wonderful thread -- so many fine watches and a great source of inspiration.

I'm in the market for a Vostok Amphibian, my first new Russian watch. I've read through numerous threads and have poured over the Meranom website, which is where I'll make my purchase due to the strong WUS endorsements.

I'm considering this particular 120: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/120/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-120656.html

For my first Amphibian, I thought I'd seek a stock model that I wouldn't want to modify much. I don't care for the dot-dash bezels but plain numbers appeal to me. I like the blue dial face for something different from my other watches (do WUS members generally like the larger scuba dude image?). And the case size looks like a good fit for my wrist.

What I don't think I'd like is the shiny finish over the stainless steel case and especially the bezel. I'd probably also want to get a stainless steel crown. These are the things I'd want to mod.

Oh, and I'd want a different strap.

I know there are techniques to achieve a matt finish on the case, but can that be achieved with the stock bezel? Since it's chrome-plated brass, it seems the brass color would show through and then I'd end up with a mish-mash of metals. Is the crown also chrome-plated brass?

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Solotov

Gamma68 said:


> This is a wonderful thread -- so many fine watches and a great source of inspiration.
> 
> I'm in the market for a Vostok Amphibian, my first new Russian watch. I've read through numerous threads and have poured over the Meranom website, which is where I'll make my purchase due to the strong WUS endorsements.
> 
> I'm considering this particular 120: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/120/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-120656.html
> 
> For my first Amphibian, I thought I'd seek a stock model that I wouldn't want to modify much. I don't care for the dot-dash bezels but plain numbers appeal to me. I like the blue dial face for something different from my other watches (do WUS members generally like the larger scuba dude image?). And the case size looks like a good fit for my wrist.
> 
> What I don't think I'd like is the shiny finish over the stainless steel case and especially the bezel. I'd probably also want to get a stainless steel crown. These are the things I'd want to mod.
> 
> Oh, and I'd want a different strap.
> 
> I know there are techniques to achieve a matt finish on the case, but can that be achieved with the stock bezel? Since it's chrome-plated brass, it seems the brass color would show through and then I'd end up with a mish-mash of metals. Is the crown also chrome-plated brass?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice.


You could definitely get a brushed finish on the bezel, you would just need to not take too much chrome off when you do it. I think all new amphibias all have a stainless steel crown stock too.


----------



## Gamma68

Solotov said:


> You could definitely get a brushed finish on the bezel, you would just need to not take too much chrome off when you do it. I think all new amphibias all have a stainless steel crown stock too.


I'd be afraid I'd end up with a bezel that looks like this: https://thewatchface.com/vostok-amphibia-bezel-mod/

I don't think the brass/stainless steel combination looks good. I think I'd aim for a matt finish rather than brushed, if possible.


----------



## 24h

Nacoga said:


> Just received the first piece of the puzzle! It only makes the wait for the watch itself feel that much longer...
> 
> So far though, at least I have the bezel (from eBay roytone):


I know what you mean...I have all of my mod parts in hand. Now I'm just waiting for the actual watch!


----------



## Nacoga

24h said:


> I know what you mean...I have all of my mod parts in hand. Now I'm just waiting for the actual watch!


It's all part of the Vostok experience I guess! I actually had a strap delivered to some friends in the UK who are coming to visit soon to dodge shipping costs, as well as having struck up a deal with a fellow Watchuseek member for one of the stainless steel crowns. I really can't wait to get it all put together. As soon as I do, I'll be sure to post it on here!

Just out of curiosity, are there any others who have ordered Vostoks from Russia to Germany? How long has it taken on average?


----------



## thewatchadude

Meranom writes 2 to 4 weeks shipping time. Based on experience this is a correct timeband.


----------



## 24h

onastar1989 said:


> Thank you! Yeah, I'm not crazy about white dials either, but nearly all of my watches have black dials (2 silver) and I'm liking how the coffee stained Raketa looks with the black and red hands. The 710 in the center will probably rotate with a black silicone band, but I wanted to put it on a stainless for a while, since I only have 3 watches with metal bands.


Hmm...Raketa and silver.

If I had this watch I'd probably wear it too much...
I regret not remembering the user, but someone here on WUS posted this.


----------



## Gamma68

Solotov said:


> You could definitely get a brushed finish on the bezel, you would just need to not take too much chrome off when you do it. I think all new amphibias all have a stainless steel crown stock too.


Can anyone else add to the discussion if it's possible to achieve a matt or brushed look to an amphibian chrome-plated brass bezel? I don't want to risk taking off too much and end up with a steel/brass combo like this: https://thewatchface.com/vostok-amphibia-bezel-mod/

Perhaps members here think it's aesthetically pleasing to have a chrome bezel with a matt steel watch?

This is the watch I'm considering: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/120/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-120656.html


----------



## onastar1989

Gamma68 said:


> Can anyone else add to the discussion if it's possible to achieve a matt or brushed look to an amphibian chrome-plated brass bezel? I don't want to risk taking off too much and end up with a steel/brass combo like this: https://thewatchface.com/vostok-amphibia-bezel-mod/
> 
> Perhaps members here think it's aesthetically pleasing to have a chrome bezel with a matt steel watch?
> 
> This is the watch I'm considering: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/120/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-120656.html


In my experience it is very difficult to scuff up the chrome plating that comes on the stock brass bezels. It just doesn't work like stainless steel. So if you do start sanding away on it, you will most likely uncover some of the brass, most likely on the edges. Personally, I think the finish of the bezel should match the finish of the case, but that's just my opinion. As you've seen on this thread, there are many modders that love the look of a tarnished brass bezel on a stainless case (I've made a few myself.)

Why not just find a stainless brushed bezel? Meranom has several, and there are a few options that can be found on ebay. Good luck.


----------



## onastar1989

Gamma68 said:


> Can anyone else add to the discussion if it's possible to achieve a matt or brushed look to an amphibian chrome-plated brass bezel? I don't want to risk taking off too much and end up with a steel/brass combo like this: https://thewatchface.com/vostok-amphibia-bezel-mod/
> 
> Perhaps members here think it's aesthetically pleasing to have a chrome bezel with a matt steel watch?
> 
> This is the watch I'm considering: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/120/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-120656.html


Look at the 35K13 and 16K2 bezels on Meranom site. $9.00 each and similar to you stock bezel. The 16K2 would need to be brushed.


----------



## Gamma68

onastar1989 said:


> Look at the 35K13 and 16K2 bezels on Meranom site. $9.00 each and similar to you stock bezel. The 16K2 would need to be brushed.


Thanks for your feedback. I did see both of those Meranom bezels, but according to the website, they will not fit the 12 case. I'd need to look elsewhere.


----------



## JonS1967

Gamma68 said:


> Perhaps members here think it's aesthetically pleasing to have a chrome bezel with a matt steel watch?


Personally, I like the contrast between a polished bezel and a brushed case.


----------



## onastar1989

Gamma68 said:


> Thanks for your feedback. I did see both of those Meranom bezels, but according to the website, they will not fit the 12 case. I'd need to look elsewhere.


Unless your heart is set on the 120, how about the 420059 or 420379? 
Simliar look but perhaps more bezel swap options?


----------



## Rimmed762

Is 120 smaller than 420? If bezels fit into 420, I tend to think they will fit into every Amphibia (and Komandirskie). Please, correct me if I am mistaken.


----------



## onastar1989

Rimmed762 said:


> Is 120 smaller than 420? If bezels fit into 420, I tend to think they will fit into every Amphibia (and Komandirskie). Please, correct me if I am mistaken.


From Meranom site.


----------



## onastar1989

onastar1989 said:


> From Meranom site.


Hmm. Not sure why photos didn't show up. 
All dimensions are available on Meranom site.


----------



## Rimmed762

060 and 120 have same stem length. Because bezel hits usually first to crown, then those bezels wouldn't fit into 060 too.


----------



## skunkworks

onastar1989 said:


> Thank you! Yeah, I'm not crazy about white dials either, but nearly all of my watches have black dials (2 silver) and I'm liking how the coffee stained Raketa looks with the black and red hands. The 710 in the center will probably rotate with a black silicone band, but I wanted to put it on a stainless for a while, since I only have 3 watches with metal bands.


What bracelet is that you used? On a 710?

Oh and I love the way that coffee came out. Think I'm gonna give it a go. Boiled down, concentrated coffee or just regular overnight? 8 hours ish?


----------



## onastar1989

skunkworks said:


> What bracelet is that you used? On a 710?
> 
> Oh and I love the way that coffee came out. Think I'm gonna give it a go. Boiled down, concentrated coffee or just regular overnight? 8 hours ish?


Thanks, the bracelet was just a $10 solid link off eBay, with 22mm folded end pieces, which I shaped with a Dremel tool to fit the case. Probably works on a 100 case as well. 
I just tossed the white Raketa dial in a shot of hot espresso overnight. I'm sure any old coffee will do the trick. Tried black tea first but it didn't stain it much. Good luck!


----------



## LBPolarBear

onastar1989 said:


> Thanks, the bracelet was just a $10 solid link off eBay, with 22mm folded end pieces, which I shaped with a Dremel tool to fit the case. Probably works on a 100 case as well.
> I just tossed the white Raketa dial in a shot of hot espresso overnight. I'm sure any old coffee will do the trick. Tried black tea first but it didn't stain it much. Good luck!


Wow wow WOWWWW!

That's beautiful~ I wish I had the tools and confidence to make one for myself!


----------



## Gamma68

I sent an email to Meranon asking about the Amphibian crown material and possible bezels for the 120 case.

The reply stated the crown is stainless steel, so this is the definitive answer. This is the suggested 120 bezel:

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-amphibia-black-bezel.html

This might be an option to pair with the 120 I have in mind. Although it's $24.50

What is the general price range for an aftermarket brushed steel bezel? Modding is new to me, and this would be my first Amphibian.


----------



## onastar1989

Gamma68 said:


> I sent an email to Meranon asking about the Amphibian crown material and possible bezels for the 120 case.
> 
> The reply stated the crown is stainless steel, so this is the definitive answer. This is the suggested 120 bezel:
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-amphibia-black-bezel.html
> 
> This might be an option to pair with the 120 I have in mind. Although it's $24.50
> 
> What is the general price range for an aftermarket brushed steel bezel? Modding is new to me, and this would be my first Amphibian.


$25-$50


----------



## onastar1989

Peeled the shell off the stock crown, then filed the edges down on the brass underneath and gave it a patina to add to the vintage look.


----------



## Arvac

SimonCK said:


> Arvac
> That radio room is awesome, thanks for posting. I always thought RR's were cool but could never see myself wearing one. Now after seeing yours i've spent the last half hour googling radio room images and lusting after one like yours.
> 
> Is the bezel itself black? I think it looks so good because the insert looks matte black rather than shiny.


Thank you, Simon!
The bezel is matte black, but the insert is shiny. Unfortunately both are sold out.

If you are interested, here are the links of the parts:

Amphibia Stainless Steel Brushed Case #160: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-case-160.html

Amphibia SE Dial #720: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-dial-for-vostok-amphibian-720.html

Amphibia White Hands: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...rows-to-vostok-amphibian-watch-new-white.html

Vostok 2415 Automatic Movement: https://me https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-2415-movement.html

Stainless Steel PVD Bezel: OSC The Atlas One In Black https://www.ebay.com/itm/THE-ATLAS-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Aluminum Insert: OSC The Death 12 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/THE-DEAT...SERT-WITH-FLAT-LUMINOUS-Z-08-AP-/301980520934

Medium Shark Mesh PVD Bracelet 22mm: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Munich-Med...hash=item1c6f0d03e3:m:mxiK0osIyk_i6HAEPaWG13Q



©


----------



## onastar1989

onastar1989 said:


> Peeled the shell off the stock crown, then filed the edges down on the brass underneath and gave it a patina to add to the vintage look.


For some reason photos not loading. Will try again later.


----------



## onastar1989

onastar1989 said:


> Peeled the shell off the stock crown, then filed the edges down on the brass underneath and gave it a patina to add to the vintage look.


photo


----------



## SimonCK

Onastar - that looks really good, the aged crown and strap really sets it off.

Arvac - thanks for details. I had already looked up that exact dial and white hands on meranom site, if i put a similar one together mine will be on a 710 case out of personal preference for my small wrist size and may use black AM bezel as i like the profile they have. Was going to get a black scuba dude - now i'm all undecided! 

To both of you - thanks for your contributions and replies especially the sharing of parts and techniques you use. There are also many others like you on the russian forum and it makes it a great place to check and get ideas and confidence to do some mods. Cheers Comrades!


----------



## onastar1989

SimonCK said:


> Onastar - that looks really good, the aged crown and strap really sets it off.
> 
> Arvac - thanks for details. I had already looked up that exact dial and white hands on meranom site, if i put a similar one together mine will be on a 710 case out of personal preference for my small wrist size and may use black AM bezel as i like the profile they have. Was going to get a black scuba dude - now i'm all undecided!
> 
> To both of you - thanks for your contributions and replies especially the sharing of parts and techniques you use. There are also many others like you on the russian forum and it makes it a great place to check and get ideas and confidence to do some mods. Cheers Comrades!


You're welcome!
Might have to rename this thread Vostok Mods Anonymous. These things are addicting.


----------



## skunkworks

Gamma68 said:


> I sent an email to Meranon asking about the Amphibian crown material and possible bezels for the 120 case.
> 
> The reply stated the crown is stainless steel, so this is the definitive answer. This is the suggested 120 bezel:
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-amphibia-black-bezel.html
> 
> This might be an option to pair with the 120 I have in mind. Although it's $24.50
> 
> What is the general price range for an aftermarket brushed steel bezel? Modding is new to me, and this would be my first Amphibian.


The dagaz ones are $25 as well


----------



## 24h

skunkworks said:


> The dagaz ones are $25 as well


Nice, I have that same bezel insert. Waiting on my actual watch to arrive!
I wish the color was a little more red. In the light it looks orange.


----------



## pjd

I have been thinking over the last few days that I'd like to try and make my own "new" Vostok.
I don't have the heart to buy a complete watch and dismantle it, but if I could buy a new case and movement, I'd like to do that. 
I've dismantled and rebuilt Victoria pocket watches, so I guess assembling a Vostok watch from parts would be relatively easy to me with not many tools, right?? 

I want to end up with a no date manual wind watch. 
I want to use new parts.
I have seen Meranon sell new complete movements as well as cases. 

I assume that my shopping list will be:
Case, (including glass and back 
Dial, 
Hands, 
Movement, 
Bezel, 
Strap. 

Am I looking at this too simplistically?
Where would be the cheapest source for these parts?


----------



## Neruda

If you buy the movement and case separately, I think you will also need a crown (be sure to get the right size depending on the case model). Standard crowns are chromed brass, but Stainless steel are also available.

Adding up the price of the components, you may find it cheaper to buy a complete watch to modify.

The bezel is likely to be your most expensive variable, prices range from about $25 to over $50 with Meranom among the cheaper offers.


----------



## pjd

Thanks for that.
Yes, would also want to get a stainless crown. 
I would buy a stainless steel case. 
I've seen Meranom sell cases so unless there's any other cheaper sources, I would likely buy from there. 
My intention is to get a custom dial rather than an off the shelf one, again depending on price. 

Of course, if the cost is ludicrous, then the idea will be canned. 

I hear what you say about just buying a new watch but I would rather buy all the parts singly. 

Are there any other bits i would need to consider? Like movement retaining screws?


----------



## 24h

pjd said:


> I have been thinking over the last few days that I'd like to try and make my own "new" Vostok.
> I don't have the heart to buy a complete watch and dismantle it, but if I could buy a new case and movement, I'd like to do that.
> I've dismantled and rebuilt Victoria pocket watches, so I guess assembling a Vostok watch from parts would be relatively easy to me with not many tools, right??
> 
> I want to end up with a no date manual wind watch.
> I want to use new parts.
> I have seen Meranon sell new complete movements as well as cases.
> 
> I assume that my shopping list will be:
> Case, (including glass and back
> Dial,
> Hands,
> Movement,
> Bezel,
> Strap.
> 
> Am I looking at this too simplistically?
> Where would be the cheapest source for these parts?


I believe that cases from Meranom also include a crown, so you wouldn't need to worry about that.
There is also the option to get the full stainless steel crown separately from Meranom for a relatively small amount.

I think you should definitely check out "favinov" on eBay I *HIGHLY RECOMMEND* him. He sells re-lumed hands and dials that use Superluminova rather than Vostok's sub-par lume.

As for the various screws, you might want to check with Meranom. You will need screws for fixing the dial to the movement and the movement to the case...it's possible that they may be included but if not, they are only $0.35!


----------



## pjd

kakefe said:


> i m very indecisive today.. tried some combinations but no concrete decision yet.
> 
> new green bezel with white dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried new custom dial in 020 case with blue bezel . green dial is on the way . i ll also try green dial with new green bezel .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tried new bezel on 120 cases with different dials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


Where did you get the orange dial from? I love this!


----------



## gwbnyc

just a quick one- I bought two dagaz vostok bezels, the first when initially offered, the other two weeks ago. both fit all of my cases too loosely, anyone else experiencing this? thx.


----------



## sideways2

Mine from favinov...


----------



## onastar1989

Diver Down.
This is just a prototype, not sure if I'll complete it. 
Sanded down a stock dial, cut the sides off (feet are still attached) and sprayed it red.


----------



## MattBrace

Attention Vostok Fans, My last batch of Clean style Bezels Ever!!

4x Bronze Brushed finish
3x Brass Polished finish
2x Bronze Polished finish
2x Blue Plastic (just for fun!)
1x Aluminium Alloy Brushed finish









PM for details, 
Cheers...


----------



## MattBrace

Close ups for those who have asked..


----------



## onastar1989




----------



## Bolum

My latest mod; 
SE GMT internals, rather rare Soviet made 120 case with 18 mm lug width (much smaller than the SE case this watch came with and I get to keep the octogonal case shape), vintage crown and aftermarket GMT bezel by AM watches.
I’m really happy with the result since the 670 SE case was too big for my small wrists.
I’m selling that 670 SE case with its original signed crown, signed mesh bracelet and bezel if anyone is interested.


----------



## thewatchadude

I thought this vintage octogonal case was a 270. Am I wrong or are the 270 and 120 two different cases? What would be the difference?


----------



## Bolum

My bad, it’s a 270 indeed.


----------



## Bolum

My bad, it’s a 270 indeed.


----------



## thewatchadude

No prob, good to get confirmation--I had long been wondering what this case was before learning it on WUS, so far from being an expert.
I do have one, but not sure whether it's the original setting or a franken.


----------



## saturnine

Has anyone set a modern dial on a Soviet 2209 movement with dial dots?

I've tried this a few different times and now I see the problem. There is an area on the dial side of the movement which sticks out above the surface, giving the dial uneven contact with this surface and therefore the dots are essentially useless.

I could stack them up, but that isn't an ideal solution. I like the age of this movement so I don't want a new movement as a solution if I can help it. Conversely, finding the vintage version of the rare 12, 3, 6, 9 dial with the proper feet is cost prohibitive.

Thoughts, Comrades?


----------



## onastar1989

saturnine said:


> Has anyone set a modern dial on a Soviet 2209 movement with dial dots?
> 
> I've tried this a few different times and now I see the problem. There is an area on the dial side of the movement which sticks out above the surface, giving the dial uneven contact with this surface and therefore the dots are essentially useless.
> 
> I could stack them up, but that isn't an ideal solution. I like the age of this movement so I don't want a new movement as a solution if I can help it. Conversely, finding the vintage version of the rare 12, 3, 6, 9 dial with the proper feet is cost prohibitive.
> 
> Thoughts, Comrades?


What does the back of the original dial look like, if you still have it? Is there a machined spot to allow for the raised part on the movement? What if you ground off a spot on the back of your new dial just enough to compensate, say with a Dremel tool?


----------



## kkindaface

saturnine said:


> Has anyone set a modern dial on a Soviet 2209 movement with dial dots?
> 
> I've tried this a few different times and now I see the problem. There is an area on the dial side of the movement which sticks out above the surface, giving the dial uneven contact with this surface and therefore the dots are essentially useless.
> 
> I could stack them up, but that isn't an ideal solution. I like the age of this movement so I don't want a new movement as a solution if I can help it. Conversely, finding the vintage version of the rare 12, 3, 6, 9 dial with the proper feet is cost prohibitive.
> 
> Thoughts, Comrades?


If you look at the back of a 2209 dial there should be a cutout area to accommodate that jewel. If you can do something like that in the modern dial, you should be able to but I think the modern dial is a tad smaller diameter as well. Check it out.


----------



## kkindaface

onastar1989 said:


> What does the back of the original dial look like, if you still have it? Is there a machined spot to allow for the raised part on the movement? What if you ground off a spot on the back of your new dial just enough to compensate, say with a Dremel tool?


Lol, just saw this...whatever he said


----------



## thewatchadude

I have a mod project in mind, with a specific bezel type need. Anyone knowing where I could find a full bezel/bezel insert looking like a "negative" kon tiki, ie. black markings on white background, with markers on every minute (not only the usual first 15-20 minutes) and a red/orange triangle at noon?


----------



## igorIV

saturnine said:


> Thoughts, Comrades?


Take HW and CP from 2214 mov't.


----------



## onastar1989

thewatchadude said:


> I have a mod project in mind, with a specific bezel type need. Anyone knowing where I could find a full bezel/bezel insert looking like a "negative" kon tiki, ie. black markings on white background, with markers on every minute (not only the usual first 15-20 minutes) and a red/orange triangle at noon?


Like this?
No red triangle, though. 
https://www.dlwwatches.com/collecti...erts/products/ceramic-bezel-inserts-skx-white


----------



## thewatchadude

Exactly this one... with the red triangle!
Thanks anyway, it's already a step forward.


----------



## onastar1989

thewatchadude said:


> Exactly this one... with the red triangle!
> Thanks anyway, it's already a step forward.


If you can't find one it would pretty easy to tap out the pip and paint your own red triangle with acrylic paint. The black is inlaid, so it won't be difficult to keep the shape of the original triangle. Maybe paint it white first, then red. Then superglue the pip back on.


----------



## thewatchadude

Yes, good advice. Should I cover the red paint with varnish or whatever? I'd like the watch to be able to go underwater.


----------



## onastar1989

thewatchadude said:


> Yes, good advice. Should I cover the red paint with varnish or whatever? I'd like the watch to be able to go underwater.


Plain acrylic in a tube is probably fine, since it's essentially plastic. You might even be able to scrape off the black paint with a razor and skip the white paint layer. Clean area with rubbing alcohol and dry well before painting and in between layers. A hairdryer works well for this. Post results!
Here is a bezel with indices I painted gray to match indices on dial.


----------



## saturnine

igorIV said:


> Take HW and CP from 2214 mov't.


I'm afraid I don't follow you.


----------



## boneyfrog

saturnine said:


> I'm afraid I don't follow you.


the 2214 has the date complication so the tube on the hour wheel and the cannon pinion sit higher to compensate for the date works, that will give extra clearance so that the hands will fit above the dial without smooshing against the baseplate side shock protection for the balance.


----------



## saturnine

onastar1989 said:


> What does the back of the original dial look like, if you still have it? Is there a machined spot to allow for the raised part on the movement? What if you ground off a spot on the back of your new dial just enough to compensate, say with a Dremel tool?





kkindaface said:


> If you look at the back of a 2209 dial there should be a cutout area to accommodate that jewel. If you can do something like that in the modern dial, you should be able to but I think the modern dial is a tad smaller diameter as well. Check it out.


Good call, I remember the cutout you mention and the knockoff dial that came with this had that as well. Now what rotary bit to accomplish this?

Despite what I originally said, I stacked the dots and it seems to be just the right height. Whether this will work with the hands I do not yet have remains to be seen.

Thank you for the replies.


----------



## e_g

What are your thoughts on these straps for my blue dial vostok? The steel is the stock band that came with the watch (for reference).









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

What about something with blue in it?


----------



## e_g

thewatchadude said:


> What about something with blue in it?


That's what I was thinking. Ill probably get a blue strap at some point, but these are just the straps I already have

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

My world time Amphibia




Brand new 710 case, movement-dial-hands Block from a 420007 bought on ebay, bezel form boris_gvb, insert from dr.seikostain, water-resistant strap and glass caseback from Meranom.

Didn't realize the insert is for 24h movement, no matter anyway I like the outcome.


----------



## Aidanm

Favinov special with relumed Seikostain hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

Guys I have an amphibia 120 and would like to change the bezel with a gmt one. Do anyone of you have a suggestion where to buy one? Thanks in advance. 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## M_Milaguet

Here's my first (very modest) mod: 420 case orange scuba dude; SS vostok crown, clean bezel, on a cheapo black leather strap with orange stitching... and somewhat amazingly, I managed to regulate the watch to +/- 1s a day (measure over the laast 4 days)!!


----------



## onastar1989

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Guys I have an amphibia 120 and would like to change the bezel with a gmt one. Do anyone of you have a suggestion where to buy one? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


Here or on ebay, from AM-Watches.

https://am-diver.com/shop/bezels/am-watches-black-gmt-bezel/


----------



## mychoads

Blue lume and sharkmesh on a scubadude. I may change the dial lume dots to blue as well, but for now I left them stock for a bit of contrast.


----------



## pjd

mychoads said:


> Blue lume and sharkmesh on a scubadude. I may change the dial lume dots to blue as well, but for now I left them stock for a bit of contrast.
> View attachment 12999473
> View attachment 12999469
> View attachment 12999471


Nice. 
How did you lume the bezel?


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

onastar1989 said:


> Here or on ebay, from AM-Watches.
> 
> https://am-diver.com/shop/bezels/am-watches-black-gmt-bezel/


Thank you!

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## e_g

I have the 100846 model (60 sec dial wth 12 hour bezel).
I'd love to be able to put the vostok SE 12 hour bezel that comes with the sandwich dial watch but I can't find it anywhere on meranom or ebay.. any idea as to where/how/if I can obtain it?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Neruda

I suspect these are now out of stock, and in any case Meranom rarely sell the SE bezels on their own.

You might take a look at Bandukh on Ebay who makes a 12 hour bezel in several colour combinations.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-12-HOU...itm=202198055028&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## Tarquin

Vostok Amphibian 2409 manual winder.

Dial & bezel insert 3D printed in steel, then polished, brushed and painted matte black and filled with C3 Luminova

Hands by IgorIV, brushed and filled with C3.

090 polished case and solid steel bracelet brushed with scotch pad.

Embellished with the Leeds United badge which was current in 1975, the year of my birth.


----------



## pjd

Tarquin said:


> Vostok Amphibian 2409 manual winder.
> 
> Dial & bezel insert 3D printed in steel, then polished, brushed and painted matte black and filled with C3 Luminova
> 
> Hands by IgorIV, brushed and filled with C3.
> 
> 090 polished case and solid steel bracelet brushed with scotch pad.
> 
> Embellished with the Leeds United badge which was current in 1975, the year of my birth.
> 
> View attachment 13002103
> View attachment 13002107
> View attachment 13002109
> View attachment 13002111


That's awesome!
Where did you get the dial made?


----------



## Tarquin

pjd said:


> That's awesome!
> Where did you get the dial made?


Thanks. It's an online 3D printing company, which I began with after designing my own movement holder for working with Vostoks which I wanted to print. Then realised I could do other stuff. I'm currently waiting on the arrival of a full steel bezel which I'm hoping i'll be able to fit with a 'click'.

Other things I've designed & printed.....ceramic lume mixing pot, steel watch hands, watch display stand.

If you ask me, 3D printing is the future for custom watches - and a great many other things. One day, I'm sure, there'll be a desktop printer which can produce things like this - but at the moment these are purely industrial grade machines.

All you need to be able to do is produce accurate, printable 3D models within given specifications and produce an STL format file to send to the printing company (or find someone who can).


----------



## pjd

Tarquin said:


> Thanks. It's an online 3D printing company, which I began with after designing my own movement holder for working with Vostoks which I wanted to print. Then realised I could do other stuff. I'm currently waiting on the arrival of a full steel bezel which I'm hoping i'll be able to fit with a 'click'.
> 
> Other things I've designed & printed.....ceramic lume mixing pot, steel watch hands, watch display stand.
> 
> If you ask me, 3D printing is the future for custom watches - and a great many other things. One day, I'm sure, there'll be a desktop printer which can produce things like this - but at the moment these are purely industrial grade machines.
> 
> All you need to be able to do is produce accurate, printable 3D models within given specifications and produce an STL format file to send to the printing company (or find someone who can).


Sounds awesome and the result speaks for itself. 
I think the technical aspect is probably beyond me though!!


----------



## Jake_P

Hooray! My new brushed steel turquoise bezel arrived from 'Favinov' via his ebay store. I was a bit worried that the blue of the bezel might not match the vintage teal type colour of the face but it looks like a pretty nice match  Overall I'm very happy with both the quality and the finish of the bezel - I must get in touch with him to thank him.


----------



## Jake_P

Please remove this post - it was in reply to my previous post, which now has no relevance. Thanks..


----------



## jetcash

mychoads said:


> Blue lume and sharkmesh on a scubadude. I may change the dial lume dots to blue as well, but for now I left them stock for a bit of contrast.
> View attachment 12999473
> View attachment 12999469
> View attachment 12999471


Did you use 'fill and wipe' method on the bezel?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

Well , what to say ..... Dressdiver 
Igor hands , 160 case (I like it so ) , 2409, flat bottom , Custom bezel , 
and bezel-in-bezel insert ......


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Well , what to say ..... Dressdiver
> Igor hands , 160 case (I like it so ) , 2409, flat bottom , Custom bezel ,
> and bezel-in-bezel insert ......
> 
> View attachment 13007091
> 
> View attachment 13007093
> 
> View attachment 13007099
> 
> 
> View attachment 13007101


Nice bezel in bezel insert!
What, no info about the dial?!
Looks awesome.


----------



## mychoads

I cleaned out the paint in the bezel with acetone and used the powder from watchlume.com mixed with testors glosscote.


----------



## Aidanm

My Vostok Explorer 1 courtesy of Favinov and Seikostain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABN_80

My friends give me a hard time for collecting Vostok watches. They dont get the appeal - design, history.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Nacoga

Mod update:

More parts received, but my Amphibia is still on its way from Russia, after being re-sent by the seller (I believe he probably does batch shipments and probably didn't have a big enough order when I bought mine, so he lied about sending it and gave me a bogus tracking number, and now that he actually had a big enough order to ship it out). I'll also be lucky enough to receive a "souvenir from Russia", so there's that to look forward to... or be terrified by.

Anyway... here is a teaser in terms of the parts I have ready for my first ever mod:









A bezel from the eBay seller "roytone", a vintage-style 22mm rubber strap, and a stainless steel crown from Meranom.


----------



## makima

how do you find the bezel?


----------



## 24h

makima said:


> how do you find the bezel?


Google "site:ebay.com roytone"
https://www.ebay.com/sch/roytone/m.html


----------



## makima

sorry, i meant to say about the quality of the bezel, not the seller


----------



## Jonatutu

May I ask where to buy the turquoise and black insert?

Question to all, I have recently ordered a Amphibia 120512 but I soon realize most of the bezels out there are 40mm which is too huge for my liking.
About the same size as the case making it look like a mushroom to me.
Can anyone advise me where to look for a smaller bezel, outer diameter of 38mm and smaller.
I am new to vostok but i have fallen in love with all those mods out there!!!!!


----------



## thewatchadude

Meranom sells bezels that look less massive that the usual aftermarket ones. They sell the whole bezel+insert in one piece however, so less options to mod.


----------



## Nacoga

makima said:


> how do you find the bezel?


I actually find it to look/feel very nice! I didn't really know what to expect as it is one of the cheapest options available, but I can say I wasn't disappointed. I haven't got my Vostok yes, so I can't speak for what its like on the watch itself, but other than that I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## 69murray

Jonatutu said:


> Question to all, I have recently ordered a Amphibia 120512 but I soon realize most of the bezels out there are 40mm which is too huge for my liking.
> About the same size as the case making it look like a mushroom to me.
> Can anyone advise me where to look for a smaller bezel, outer diameter of 38mm and smaller.
> I am new to vostok but i have fallen in love with all those mods out there!!!!!


There is a seller on eBay named bandukh who has a couple bezels he lists as 38mm outside diameter. I think they are both 12hr, though. Look for model numbers starting with "3812..."

These may be close to what you're looking for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCartwright77

I only recently started to collect watches. I like to build things, so modding is very appealing to me. I chose to start modifying Amfibias due to there lower cost, reputation for being robust, and overall cool designs. Here is my first attempt. The first pic is how I received the watch from eBay. 







Below is a pic of the watch disassembled 







And the final result








Not all went smoothly. I ordered the hands from a seller on eBay, and the second hand (red trident hand) did not fit the movement. I reinstalled the original and I think it still looks nice. The bezel and insert are from Dagaz. Strap is a Blue Shark Nato. I am still waiting on a scuba dude case back from Meranom (5 weeks now). But look forward to installing it. Regret not ordering the stainless steel replacement crown, because shipping is so slow.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## thewatchadude

I think it's a nice job. I don't like the hands but it's only personal taste and I admit the coloris fit very well with the dial. Adding an SS crown will complement the stuff very well also imho.


----------



## Neruda

JCartwright77 - very nice result! Personally I think you're better off without the trident hand, with the Scuba Dude on the dial it might be rather confused.


----------



## mxm

Jonatutu said:


> May I ask where to buy the turquoise and black insert?
> 
> Question to all, I have recently ordered a Amphibia 120512 but I soon realize most of the bezels out there are 40mm which is too huge for my liking.
> About the same size as the case making it look like a mushroom to me.
> Can anyone advise me where to look for a smaller bezel, outer diameter of 38mm and smaller.
> I am new to vostok but i have fallen in love with all those mods out there!!!!!


The Neptune style bezel should work for you.


----------



## Jonatutu

Thanks for all the help. I have checked them all out but I prefer coin or scallop bezel edge instead of bandukh offered bezel.

To mxm, are you refering to this type of bezel? Both of them looks similar and I have drop the ebay seller a message asking for dimension, no reply yet.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/222583908641?var=521424276352
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-amphibia-black-bezel.html


----------



## 24h

Jonatutu said:


> Thanks for all the help. I have checked them all out but I prefer coin or scallop bezel edge instead of bandukh offered bezel.
> 
> To mxm, are you refering to this type of bezel? Both of them looks similar and I have drop the ebay seller a message asking for dimension, no reply yet.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222583908641?var=521424276352
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-amphibia-black-bezel.html


That's the same bezel, favinov just adds Superluminova instead of the standard Vostok lume which is pretty terrible.
I can vouch for favinov on eBay. He's an amazing seller and offers great support for his products. Definitely can't go wrong with him


----------



## Jonatutu

24h said:


> That's the same bezel, favinov just adds Superluminova instead of the standard Vostok lume which is pretty terrible.
> I can vouch for favinov on eBay. He's an amazing seller and offers great support for his products. Definitely can't go wrong with him


Cool, do you happen to know what is the dimension of the bezel? 38mm outer diameter?


----------



## 24h

Jonatutu said:


> 24h said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same bezel, favinov just adds Superluminova instead of the standard Vostok lume which is pretty terrible.
> I can vouch for favinov on eBay. He's an amazing seller and offers great support for his products. Definitely can't go wrong with him
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, do you happen to know what is the dimension of the bezel? 38mm outer diameter?
Click to expand...

According to the comments for that bezel on Meranom, the outside diameter is 38.5mm


----------



## mxm

Jonatutu said:


> Thanks for all the help. I have checked them all out but I prefer coin or scallop bezel edge instead of bandukh offered bezel.
> 
> To mxm, are you refering to this type of bezel? Both of them looks similar and I have drop the ebay seller a message asking for dimension, no reply yet.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222583908641?var=521424276352
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-amphibia-black-bezel.html


Yes, that's the one. The 420 case is about 39 mm and that bezel is slightly smaller, so it has to be 38 to 38.5 mm in diameter. Also, the indented border takes some volume down and makes it look even smaller.


----------



## 24h

JCartwright77 said:


> I only recently started to collect watches. I like to build things, so modding is very appealing to me. I chose to start modifying Amfibias due to there lower cost, reputation for being robust, and overall cool designs. Here is my first attempt. The first pic is how I received the watch from eBay.
> 
> Below is a pic of the watch disassembled
> View attachment 13024751


Where did you get that blue caseback opener?
I've ordered two on eBay specifically with longer "pins" like yours to fit the Vostok clear caseback. Both of them didn't match the listing image and had pins that were too short.


----------



## jonaco

710289
Stainless crown, Amphibia bezel+insert from Meranom
Case and bezel hand-brushed with high-grit automotive sandpaper


----------



## thewatchadude

24h: I just changed the case back of a 120 case with a meranom full glass one. No problem with my opener tool.
I bought it on amazon from seller Kurtzy:


----------



## ur2warped

Hello, my first mod I decide to make a Pepsi watch. I used an Amphibian Classic 110908 for Meranom. The bezel is from Am-diver.com The strap I got from Amazon a company called CIVO NATO Strap 4 Pack.


----------



## 24h

ur2warped said:


> Hello, my first mod I decide to make a Pepsi watch. I used an Amphibian Classic 110908 for Meranom. The bezel is from Am-diver.com The strap I got from Amazon a company called CIVO NATO Strap 4 Pack.
> 
> View attachment 13045059


Welcome to the forum and to /f10/ :-!


----------



## Dtn8

Some great mods being posted, so thought I would post some photos as well.

Further evolution of a watch I have posted photos here before (sorry for dirty bracelet)


----------



## Dtn8

090 that I have been working on


----------



## 24h

Dtn8 said:


> 090 that I have been working on
> 
> View attachment 13045159


916 dial b-)


----------



## thewatchadude

This WE work. Looking at the results, I want to change the hands with a classic black set.


----------



## Jake_P

Dtn8 said:


> Some great mods being posted, so thought I would post some photos as well.
> 
> Further evolution of a watch I have posted photos here before (sorry for dirty bracelet)
> View attachment 13045101
> 
> View attachment 13045103


Nice  I have the same bezel and face on my 420 - Did you source your bezel from Favinov?


----------



## Dtn8

Jake_P said:


> Nice  I have the same bezel and face on my 420 - Did you source your bezel from Favinov?


Yes, the bezel is from Favinov, I am really happy with it


----------



## guspech750

Dtn8 said:


> Some great mods being posted, so thought I would post some photos as well.
> 
> Further evolution of a watch I have posted photos here before (sorry for dirty bracelet)
> View attachment 13045101
> 
> View attachment 13045103


That is sweet. What watch did that start out as?

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Dtn8

guspech750 said:


> That is sweet. What watch did that start out as?
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


There was no massive changes really, it is still a 710059. For reference, I got the watch from Ebay seller Boris_gvb (photo taken off the net)







I am sure that I will make some more changes in the future, its one of the best things about Vostoks the affordability and options available.


----------



## Nacoga

Another small update:

So, I'm fully immersed in the emotional rollercoaster that is purchasing a Vostok watch.

My Vostok Amphibia, purchased on the 13th of February, and originally shipped (although I have my doubts on this), on the 16th of Feb., was then re-shipped (as I said, I am dubious that the seller actually sent it when they claimed they did) on the 24th of March, and since then it traveled to Germany, where it was last seen in this update:

German Post:
Awaiting presentation to border agency/security
04 April 2018, 11:14 DEFRAA, Germany

I asked one of the DHL delivery drivers that comes to my place and he let me know that it can take 4-6 weeks for a package to go through customs in Germany, so I am now curious; are there any others here that have ordered from Russia to Germany? What was your experience?

At this rate I'm just hoping I'll get the watch before the end of Summer!


----------



## Bandido

Hi there,
I'd like to share a couple of my mods.
This one is based on 710 case.
I've purchased a new movement (2415.01), clean bezel, dial, a B-crown from SE series from Meranom and a leather strap from Ali. 
Also replaced the red second hand by Komandirske's white straw.


----------



## Bandido

This one is a 090 case as is
I've just replaced the bezel with arkustime's fat coin and the insert from yobokies. Some complicated color (turquoise, emerald, seawave, I don't know, but it is definitelly not a simple green or blue of course)


----------



## Pimmsley

My humble mod... plain bezel from merenom, olive green leather strap from eBay :-!


----------



## onastar1989




----------



## Bandido

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 13061773


Hi. Are you planning something on 3 6 9 ?

-=B=-


----------



## Bandido

Brown nato-alike strap

-=B=-


----------



## JCartwright77

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 13061773


This is cool, nice job. Did you make the dial?


----------



## JCartwright77

I picked this guy up on the bay. It is a sandwich dial scuba dude. The lume is competely dead. The case is pretty trashed. It runs and is handwinding only. I am considering transplanting dial into a new case, on an new vostok automatic movement.

My questions are:

1. Is it wrong for me to disassemble and mod an old Vostok?

2. I'm thinking the 090 cushion case, thoughts?

3. Is it possible for me to separate the sandwich dial and relume?


----------



## JCartwright77

I picked this guy up on the bay. It is a sandwich dial scuba dude. The lume is competely dead. The case is pretty trashed. It runs and is handwinding only. I am considering transplanting dial into a new case, on an new vostok automatic movement.

My questions are:

1. Is it wrong for me to disassemble and mod an old Vostok?

2. I'm thinking the 090 cushion case, thoughts?

3. Is it possible for me to separate the sandwich dial and relume?

View attachment 13061833
View attachment 13061835


----------



## onastar1989

Bandido said:


> Hi. Are you planning something on 3 6 9 ?
> 
> -=B=-


I might make some raised indices and adhere them in those spots. Or maybe drill 3 more holes and paint red under them. 
For now I'm kinda liking the unfinished look. 
This is the back of a dial, actually. The 12 marker was the date window, and you can see where the dial feet used to be.


----------



## Bandido

onastar1989 said:


> I might make some raised indices and adhere them in those spots. Or maybe drill 3 more holes and paint red under them.
> For now I'm kinda liking the unfinished look.
> This is the back of a dial, actually. The 12 marker was the date window, and you can see where the dial feet used to be.


Speaking about raised indices. Imho you needn't.

3 more holes to drill. Maybe. 3 more rectangles similar to date window.

And yes, I like unfinished look
Rat-looking dial is cool imo.

Also the story about using this dial from it's reverse side makes an additional attraction.

Cool watches, no doubts.

-=B=-


----------



## onastar1989

JCartwright77 said:


> I picked this guy up on the bay. It is a sandwich dial scuba dude. The lume is competely dead. The case is pretty trashed. It runs and is handwinding only. I am considering transplanting dial into a new case, on an new vostok automatic movement.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. Is it wrong for me to disassemble and mod an old Vostok?
> 
> 2. I'm thinking the 090 cushion case, thoughts?
> 
> 3. Is it possible for me to separate the sandwich dial and relume?
> 
> View attachment 13061833
> View attachment 13061835


1. Never! Unless you are concerned about keeping it all stock and are happy with it as is. 
2. That dial is awesome. It would probably fit in any amphibian case. 
3.You could probably paint new lume in the numbers/indices/scuba dude without separating the dial and backing.

Looks like a great project. Good luck and please post results!


----------



## ThePossumKing

JCartwright77 said:


> I picked this guy up on the bay. It is a sandwich dial scuba dude. The lume is competely dead. The case is pretty trashed. It runs and is handwinding only. I am considering transplanting dial into a new case, on an new vostok automatic movement.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. Is it wrong for me to disassemble and mod an old Vostok?
> 
> 2. I'm thinking the 090 cushion case, thoughts?
> 
> 3. Is it possible for me to separate the sandwich dial and relume?
> 
> View attachment 13061833
> View attachment 13061835


That dial never saw the inside of the Vostok factory, so go nuts with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

ThePossumKing said:


> That dial never saw the inside of the Vostok factory, so go nuts with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is definitely customised from 0 to 100%

-=B=-


----------



## ThePossumKing

Threw a quick mod together just to make sure I've still got the knack.

ETA 2824 Plonguer hands on a 2416 with a Meranom bezel on a 160 case

I really hate the wimpy 060 case, but the beefier 160 case really looks good, especially on a pilot or bund strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

JCartwright77 said:


> This is cool, nice job. Did you make the dial?


Thank you! It's just an old 29mm Parnis submariner dial I had lying around. I popped out the dots which left the 8 holes, flipped it over and sanded the feet off. Patinaed the brass with same solution I used on the bezel insert.


----------



## onastar1989

Bandido said:


> Speaking about raised indices. Imho you needn't.
> 
> 3 more holes to drill. Maybe. 3 more rectangles similar to date window.
> 
> And yes, I like unfinished look
> Rat-looking dial is cool imo.
> 
> Also the story about using this dial from it's reverse side makes an additional attraction.
> 
> Cool watches, no doubts.
> 
> -=B=-


Thanks!
I think what I'd like to do is find someone with a laser cutter who could cut 3 curved "dashes" in the 3, 6, 9, spots to match the bezel insert.


----------



## onastar1989

sorry, double post


----------



## JCartwright77

Hahaha. Exactly what I suspected. I figure this was some hack job, I could never find any other sandwich dials with a scuba dude. Glad you can confirm, makes me feel better about taking it apart. Should be fun.


----------



## Bandido

onastar1989 said:


> Thanks!
> I think what I'd like to do is find someone with a laser cutter who could cut 3 curved "dashes" in the 3, 6, 9, spots to match the bezel insert.


The idea sounds interesting and quite a challenge. I'd suggest to make some sketches previously

-=B=-


----------



## saturnine

JCartwright77 said:


> 3. Is it possible for me to separate the sandwich dial and relume?


Cool find. As others have said, it's definitely not original. I would at least try to separate the layers as it will allow an easier time of reluming.



onastar1989 said:


> Thank you! It's just an old 29mm Parnis submariner dial I had lying around. I popped out the dots which left the 8 holes, flipped it over and sanded the feet off.* Patinaed the brass with same solution I used on the bezel insert.*


Do you mind elaborating on this?


----------



## onastar1989

saturnine said:


> Cool find. As others have said, it's definitely not original. I would at least try to separate the layers as it will allow an easier time of reluming.
> 
> Do you mind elaborating on this?


Hi, I just sanded them down to the bare brass with a grey 3M pad, then soaked them in a brass aging solution that I got from a friend who is a jeweler. (I think Amazon has some) But there are several other home-methods modders have used for patina, which are explained in various pages of this thread.


----------



## saturnine

I've used ammonia fumes, but always curious to see others methods.


----------



## JCartwright77

Well I removed the dial and separated the layers (tin foil glued to back of dial????). I have now sanded off the original paint. I would like to patina the dial similar to onastar1989 did above. Guess I need to search for links on how to do that. Also toying with idea of spray painting orange, but fear paint will gum up in the small openings that make the scuba dude and indices. Also spray paint will likely always look like it was spray painted.

Any suggestions on what to use to create a black background behind the dial?


----------



## mariomart

JCartwright77 said:


> Well I removed the dial and separated the layers (tin foil glued to back of dial????). I have now sanded off the original paint. I would like to patina the dial similar to onastar1989 did above. Guess I need to search for links on how to do that. Also toying with idea of spray painting orange, but fear paint will gum up in the small openings that make the scuba dude and indices. Also spray paint will likely always look like it was spray painted.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to use to create a black background behind the dial?


If you use a modelling air spray gun with thinned down paint you will find it will give a very even thin coat that shouldn't fill the holes. Just remember to do light layers and many of them.

As for a black background you have to be very careful with what you choose. The reason the original dial maker used tin foil was so that he overall thickness of the dial didn't get to the point where the hands wouldn't be left enough clearance from the dial front. This is the reason that watches with sandwich dials (effectively dials with a double thickness) have modified second, minute and hour pinions/canons to give additional clearance height for the hands. You might very well have to resort to using tin foil again but painted black or whatever colour you choose.


----------



## onastar1989

JCartwright77 said:


> Well I removed the dial and separated the layers (tin foil glued to back of dial????). I have now sanded off the original paint. I would like to patina the dial similar to onastar1989 did above. Guess I need to search for links on how to do that. Also toying with idea of spray painting orange, but fear paint will gum up in the small openings that make the scuba dude and indices. Also spray paint will likely always look like it was spray painted.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to use to create a black background behind the dial?
> 
> View attachment 13066899
> View attachment 13066903


Looks great. Here's the aging solution I used on my dial and bezel.
And for the black backing behind the dial I used a piece of 20# black construction paper. 
If you don't have construction paper, just run a regular piece of paper through your printer/scanner.

First I cut it slightly smaller than the diameter of the dial, then cut a hole in the center and glued it to the back of the dial with super glue. Then I glued the whole thing to the movement with a few dots of super glue, carefully placed so they don't gum up any part of the works. Good luck and post results!

https://www.amazon.com/Hardware-Co-...pID=41kPN1RThcL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## onastar1989

JCartwright77 said:


> Well I removed the dial and separated the layers (tin foil glued to back of dial????). I have now sanded off the original paint. I would like to patina the dial similar to onastar1989 did above. Guess I need to search for links on how to do that. Also toying with idea of spray painting orange, but fear paint will gum up in the small openings that make the scuba dude and indices. Also spray paint will likely always look like it was spray painted.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to use to create a black background behind the dial?
> 
> View attachment 13066899
> View attachment 13066903


of course, my method leaves you with black indices and no lume. 
If you want lume, paint the paper with lume before you glue it to the back of the dial.


----------



## Bandido

Just wondering, if the vinyl film suits as a back of the sandwich dial?

-=B=-


----------



## audiomagnate

onastar1989 said:


> Yes, the brass crown is underneath the "shell" of the original crown, which is fairly easy to remove by making 2 small cuts along the grooves, about 1/8" apart. Then you can wedge a small screwdriver under the the lip and peel it off. (remove crown from watch first!) It is chrome plated and has a matte finish, so it matches brushed stainless pretty well.
> Cheers.


I learned something new today.


----------



## Arsonita

BevoWatch said:


> _
> 
> *
> Modded Vostok Amphibia 420335*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This very affordable piece isn't so bad looking in my humble opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping everyone is having a terrific Thursday.
> b-)​_


I'm very sorry about bumping this old post. I also have the 420335 and I really, really love this bezel, but I can't afford this bezel at AM-Diver (~50 bucks I think). Do you guys know where I can find another bezel like this (is it called a submariner bezel?)? The black and gold REALLY matches the dial! Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## onastar1989

Bandido said:


> Just wondering, if the vinyl film suits as a back of the sandwich dial?
> 
> -=B=-


Anything you can stick to the back of a dial would work, as long as it's not too thick as noted above.


----------



## JCartwright77

Bandido said:


> Just wondering, if the vinyl film suits as a back of the sandwich dial?
> 
> -=B=-


What vinyl film are you referring to? That sounds promising


----------



## JCartwright77

of course, my method leaves you with black indices and no lume. 
If you want lume, paint the paper with lume before you glue it to the back of the dial.[/QUOTE]

Thanks! My only concern is that won't paper have fibers that can break loose and get into the movement? I mean it's a Vostok so the real cost is waiting for the new movement to arrive if it does break


----------



## onastar1989

JCartwright77 said:


> of course, my method leaves you with black indices and no lume.
> If you want lume, paint the paper with lume before you glue it to the back of the dial.


Thanks! My only concern is that won't paper have fibers that can break loose and get into the movement? I mean it's a Vostok so the real cost is waiting for the new movement to arrive if it does break[/QUOTE]
Yes, that may be a concern, depending on how the watch is used. Maybe that is why they used foil. 
Probably a good idea to use something waterproof if you're going to use it as a diver. The Vostok I modded above with black paper behind the dial won't be seeing any water.
You could measure the thickness of a date wheel and make another metal disc that sits under the dial where the date wheel would go, and paint that black. A piece cut from an aluminum can, perhaps?


----------



## Bandido

JCartwright77 said:


> What vinyl film are you referring to? That sounds promising


I was thinking about something like this
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_film
with mirror effect.
Currently I have a doubt if the inner layer will reflect as the front layer and the thickness is also the question.
Another idea is a film used for x-ray photos.

-=B=-


----------



## algoth

Arsonita said:


> I'm very sorry about bumping this old post. I also have the 420335 and I really, really love this bezel, but I can't afford this bezel at AM-Diver (~50 bucks I think). Do you guys know where I can find another bezel like this (is it called a submariner bezel?)? The black and gold REALLY matches the dial! Thanks for the help in advance!


Ebay seller roytone has similar bezels for around €15, that's the cheapest I've come across. They're black and white though.


----------



## Bandido

Arsonita said:


> I'm very sorry about bumping this old post. I also have the 420335 and I really, really love this bezel, but I can't afford this bezel at AM-Diver (~50 bucks I think). Do you guys know where I can find another bezel like this (is it called a submariner bezel?)? The black and gold REALLY matches the dial! Thanks for the help in advance!


Another option are bezels from arkustime on eBay.

-=B=-


----------



## Nacoga

The day finally arrived! I received a letter from German customs, saying that I could come pick up my package from Russia. After paying 10.95 eur of taxes, I went home and started modding.

Here is the watch as I received it:
















I actually like the stock look much more than I thought I would, however, having already bought all the parts there was no stopping there. The bracelet also looked better than I thought, but upon closer inspection it proved to be true to its reputation: sharp edges, flimsy clasp, squeaky and rattly as hell. I may give it a try in the future, but for now it wasn't worth the trouble of sizing it to my wirst.

The process begins:









Swapping the bezel was an absolute nightmare. It was easy enough to pry off, using a butter knife covered in masking tape, it was getting the new one on that was horrible. Using the tension spring it came with achieved a very loose fit, where a sleeve could turn the bezel, so I decided to use the Vostok spring... I would not recommend this. It made it incredibly hard to push the bezel on, to the point where I had to give up (after driving myself insane trying to push it on and slightly bending it to try and get it to fit correctly, all to no avail) and go back to the spring that came with the aftermarket bezel... My thumbs are gonna be hurting for a while...









Next step was the crown. This was actually rather easy, and it only took 2 attempts. I was aware that sometimes the crown doesn't stay in if not done 100% correctly, so I tested for this and sure enough the first time it pulled right out. The second time I screwed it in while pressing the crown retention mechanism, and after testing it a couple of times, it stayed in securely. I was also able to take a second to appreciate the lovely movement:









So, here is the final result (on a vintage-style tropic rubber strap):























I'm quite pleased with it as it is my first time ever working on or modding a watch! I have not yet given the case the brushed finish I intended to because I quite like the stock look, so I think it will stay like that for some time 

I look forward to hearing your thoughts!


----------



## gak

Nacoga said:


> The day finally arrived! I received a letter from German customs, saying that I could come pick up my package from Russia. After paying 10.95 eur of taxes, I went home and started modding.
> 
> Here is the watch as I received it:
> 
> View attachment 13068903
> 
> View attachment 13068907
> 
> 
> I actually like the stock look much more than I thought I would, however, having already bought all the parts there was no stopping there. The bracelet also looked better than I thought, but upon closer inspection it proved to be true to its reputation: sharp edges, flimsy clasp, squeaky and rattly as hell. I may give it a try in the future, but for now it wasn't worth the trouble of sizing it to my wirst.
> 
> The process begins:
> 
> View attachment 13068917
> 
> 
> Swapping the bezel was an absolute nightmare. It was easy enough to pry off, using a butter knife covered in masking tape, it was getting the new one on that was horrible. Using the tension spring it came with achieved a very loose fit, where a sleeve could turn the bezel, so I decided to use the Vostok spring... I would not recommend this. It made it incredibly hard to push the bezel on, to the point where I had to give up (after driving myself insane trying to push it on and slightly bending it to try and get it to fit correctly, all to no avail) and go back to the spring that came with the aftermarket bezel... My thumbs are gonna be hurting for a while...
> 
> View attachment 13068927
> 
> 
> Next step was the crown. This was actually rather easy, and it only took 2 attempts. I was aware that sometimes the crown doesn't stay in if not done 100% correctly, so I tested for this and sure enough the first time it pulled right out. The second time I screwed it in while pressing the crown retention mechanism, and after testing it a couple of times, it stayed in securely. I was also able to take a second to appreciate the lovely movement:
> 
> View attachment 13068931
> 
> 
> So, here is the final result (on a vintage-style tropic rubber strap):
> 
> View attachment 13068939
> 
> View attachment 13068941
> 
> View attachment 13068943
> 
> 
> I'm quite pleased with it as it is my first time ever working on or modding a watch! I have not yet given the case the brushed finish I intended to because I quite like the stock look, so I think it will stay like that for some time
> 
> I look forward to hearing your thoughts!


Nice job. Stock bracelet will be ok after sizing and on wrist, so it is usable too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

Nacoga said:


> The day finally arrived! I received a letter from German customs, saying that I could come pick up my package from Russia. After paying 10.95 eur of taxes, I went home and started modding.
> 
> Here is the watch as I received it:
> 
> View attachment 13068903
> 
> View attachment 13068907
> 
> 
> I actually like the stock look much more than I thought I would, however, having already bought all the parts there was no stopping there. The bracelet also looked better than I thought, but upon closer inspection it proved to be true to its reputation: sharp edges, flimsy clasp, squeaky and rattly as hell. I may give it a try in the future, but for now it wasn't worth the trouble of sizing it to my wirst.
> 
> The process begins:
> 
> View attachment 13068917
> 
> 
> Swapping the bezel was an absolute nightmare. It was easy enough to pry off, using a butter knife covered in masking tape, it was getting the new one on that was horrible. Using the tension spring it came with achieved a very loose fit, where a sleeve could turn the bezel, so I decided to use the Vostok spring... I would not recommend this. It made it incredibly hard to push the bezel on, to the point where I had to give up (after driving myself insane trying to push it on and slightly bending it to try and get it to fit correctly, all to no avail) and go back to the spring that came with the aftermarket bezel... My thumbs are gonna be hurting for a while...
> 
> View attachment 13068927
> 
> 
> Next step was the crown. This was actually rather easy, and it only took 2 attempts. I was aware that sometimes the crown doesn't stay in if not done 100% correctly, so I tested for this and sure enough the first time it pulled right out. The second time I screwed it in while pressing the crown retention mechanism, and after testing it a couple of times, it stayed in securely. I was also able to take a second to appreciate the lovely movement:
> 
> View attachment 13068931
> 
> 
> So, here is the final result (on a vintage-style tropic rubber strap):
> 
> View attachment 13068939
> 
> View attachment 13068941
> 
> View attachment 13068943
> 
> 
> I'm quite pleased with it as it is my first time ever working on or modding a watch! I have not yet given the case the brushed finish I intended to because I quite like the stock look, so I think it will stay like that for some time
> 
> I look forward to hearing your thoughts!


Nice timepiece. Congrats.

Funny to say, but I've denied my modding try after receiving the 120 case. I was planning generally the same work as yours but I left watches in stock look just because I liked them more after meeting in reality))))









-=B=-


----------



## Nacoga

Bandido said:


> Nice timepiece. Congrats.
> 
> Funny to say, but I've denied my modding try after receiving the 120 case. I was planning generally the same work as yours but I left watches in stock look just because I liked it more after meeting in reality))))
> 
> -=B=-


I think its easy to underestimate how great they look in person. There's something about the layers of the case and bezel and the three-dimensional effect of the incredible domed acrylic... Definitely a new favourite watch 

Does anyone know how I could tighten the action of the bezel? The Vostok tension wire doesn't seem to want to fit with the new bezel, and the new bezel's wire seems to have more angles than the other, making it impossible to bend the angles tighter to make the bezel less loose. Anyway, maybe someone has an idea


----------



## Nacoga

gak said:


> Nice job. Stock bracelet will be ok after sizing and on wrist, so it is usable too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I figure I'll do it at some point. Out of all the bracelets I've seen on Vostoks I actually really like the look of this one, so I'll keep it around for when I'm feeling brave


----------



## Bandido

Nacoga said:


> I think its easy to underestimate how great they look in person. There's something about the layers of the case and bezel and the three-dimensional effect of the incredible domed acrylic... Definitely a new favourite watch
> 
> Does anyone know how I could tighten the action of the bezel? The Vostok tension wire doesn't seem to want to fit with the new bezel, and the new bezel's wire seems to have more angles than the other, making it impossible to bend the angles tighter to make the bezel less loose. Anyway, maybe someone has an idea


Sure, the live 3d look changes the perception.

Regarding the bezel movement, some people suggest to adjust the wire bendings. I think it is rather difficult to catch the right angles.

-=B=-


----------



## onastar1989

ThePossumKing said:


> Threw a quick mod together just to make sure I've still got the knack.
> 
> ETA 2824 Plonguer hands on a 2416 with a Meranom bezel on a 160 case
> 
> I really hate the wimpy 060 case, but the beefier 160 case really looks good, especially on a pilot or bund strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bund strap looks great with the hooded lugs.


----------



## fugit cronos

Playing with insert:


----------



## onastar1989

fugit cronos said:


> Playing with insert:


Very nice. Is it brass?
do you want to sell one?


----------



## fugit cronos

Yes, brass:










I send you a message


----------



## e_g

New blue/white stitching rubber strap for my 12hr









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

Seiko 6105 hands
110 case 
Boris bezel with Milsub insert


----------



## Danny Lennox

Hello everyone! My name's Daniel and I'm from Italy. I love Vostok watches and I tried some modding yesterday


----------



## mariomart

Danny Lennox said:


> Hello everyone! My name's Daniel and I'm from Italy. I love Vostok watches and I tried some modding yesterday


Hi Daniel, and welcome to the WUS forum 

Great looking mod on the iconic Type 34 Komandirskie case with iconic T-34 dial.

I think I prefer the clean bezel and stitched strap, nice classical and elegant look 

Cheers, Mario


----------



## Danny Lennox

mariomart said:


> Danny Lennox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! My name's Daniel and I'm from Italy. I love Vostok watches and I tried some modding yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Daniel, and welcome to the WUS forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking mod on the iconic Type 34 Komandirskie case with iconic T-34 dial.
> 
> I think I prefer the clean bezel and stitched strap, nice classical and elegant look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Mario
Click to expand...

Thank you, I'll put that strap and the clean bezel on the new Amphibia with blue dial which I bought two weeks ago ?


----------



## JCartwright77

Update on fake scuba dude sandwich mods. Painted black and found some cool blue/green paper at art supply store for dial backing. The case is a used one from ebay, but movement doesn't work so I need to find one of those. Any US suppliers that you guys know of? Hate waiting 6 weeks from Meranom.


----------



## ThePossumKing

JCartwright77 said:


> Update on fake scuba dude sandwich mods. Painted black and found some cool blue/green paper at art supply store for dial backing. The case is a used one from ebay, but movement doesn't work so I need to find one of those. Any US suppliers that you guys know of? Hate waiting 6 weeks from Meranom.
> View attachment 13088891
> View attachment 13088887
> View attachment 13088885


I love the gradual fade of the backing paper!! Great job!


----------



## ThePossumKing

JCartwright77 said:


> Update on fake scuba dude sandwich mods. Painted black and found some cool blue/green paper at art supply store for dial backing. The case is a used one from ebay, but movement doesn't work so I need to find one of those. Any US suppliers that you guys know of? Hate waiting 6 weeks from Meranom.
> View attachment 13088891
> View attachment 13088887
> View attachment 13088885


I love the gradual fade of the backing paper!! Great job!


----------



## makima

to this:


----------



## Bandido

Replaced mesh to shiny metal bracelet









-=B=-


----------



## onastar1989

JCartwright77 said:


> Update on fake scuba dude sandwich mods. Painted black and found some cool blue/green paper at art supply store for dial backing. The case is a used one from ebay, but movement doesn't work so I need to find one of those. Any US suppliers that you guys know of? Hate waiting 6 weeks from Meranom.
> View attachment 13088891
> View attachment 13088887
> View attachment 13088885


You might find a used movement on ebay. Or create a listing here in Parts Wanted. A fellow modder might have something they're not using.

It is a long wait from Meranom, but you'd have a brand new movement. And you might consider ordering a set of all-white hands while you're at it. I think they would look good with that green-blue paper behind the dial. Well done!


----------



## Bandido

onastar1989 said:


> You might find a used movement on ebay. Or create a listing here in Parts Wanted. A fellow modder might have something they're not using.
> 
> It is a long wait from Meranom, but you'd have a brand new movement. And you might consider ordering a set of all-white hands while you're at it. I think they would look good with that green-blue paper behind the dial. Well done!


I would suggest to think twice while ordering white hands. They are not as good as you might expect. For instance they often has some gray border around lumen. Looks dirty and inaccurate.

-=B=-


----------



## pjd

My one and only mod. Strap and bezel. 
I've got a stainless steel crown to go on, but not done that yet.


----------



## Peep Williams

What do you guys think?

I've been trying to find a quality oyster style bracelet for my 710 case, with something that comes close to fitted end links. I think Meranom used to carry a bracelet fitted to the 710, but I can't find it anymore.

I've got a SS bezel and Planet Ocean style insert, and swapped the dial out for one that I hand painted the lume triangles.








In my search I began to think that maybe it would be possible, perhaps with a little bit of filing and fitment, to modify a bracelet designed for a Seiko 6309-7040 to fit at least fairly close to the 710.















Well, what do you think?


----------



## onastar1989

Peep Williams said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> I've been trying to find a quality oyster style bracelet for my 710 case, with something that comes close to fitted end links. I think Meranom used to carry a bracelet fitted to the 710, but I can't find it anymore.
> 
> I've got a SS bezel and Planet Ocean style insert, and swapped the dial out for one that I hand painted the lume triangles.
> View attachment 13094287
> 
> 
> In my search I began to think that maybe it would be possible, perhaps with a little bit of filing and fitment, to modify a bracelet designed for a Seiko 6309-7040 to fit at least fairly close to the 710.
> 
> View attachment 13094257
> View attachment 13094259
> 
> 
> Well, what do you think?


Looks great.
You could just get a $10 solid link band with curved end links on eBay and file them down so they're straight.
Thats what I did on this 710.


----------



## Peep Williams

Oh hey that looks great. I was also throwing that around too. Any idea what watch that one was fit to before filing down? I was worried about not having enough material in the middle for some of the smaller diameter curves.


----------



## onastar1989

number:​161003028049




Peep Williams said:


> Oh hey that looks great. I was also throwing that around too. Any idea what watch that one was fit to before filing down? I was worried about not having enough material in the middle for some of the smaller diameter curves.


Here's the one I bought on eBay. Sanded down the end links with a Dremel. 
Ebay item # 161003028049​


----------



## goyoneuff

Wow !!

Does this come or could come with a date window?

Also, is that an acrylic crystal?

Fantastic ! Well done !!



Peep Williams said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> I've been trying to find a quality oyster style bracelet for my 710 case, with something that comes close to fitted end links. I think Meranom used to carry a bracelet fitted to the 710, but I can't find it anymore.
> 
> I've got a SS bezel and Planet Ocean style insert, and swapped the dial out for one that I hand painted the lume triangles.
> View attachment 13094287
> 
> 
> In my search I began to think that maybe it would be possible, perhaps with a little bit of filing and fitment, to modify a bracelet designed for a Seiko 6309-7040 to fit at least fairly close to the 710.
> 
> View attachment 13094257
> View attachment 13094259
> 
> 
> Well, what do you think?


----------



## kakefe

I'm also bracelet guy and 710 with meranom's bracelet is my favorite. That s why I placed blue SE dial and threw black bezel on it.. Here it is










instagram @watchcolony


----------



## onastar1989

Painted this silver dial black and brushed it with 3M pad to bring out the brass. I'm hoping to get a numbered brass bezel insert from Fugit Chronos for this one.


----------



## jetcash

onastar1989 said:


> Painted this silver dial black and brushed it with 3M pad to bring out the brass. I'm hoping to get a numbered brass bezel insert from Fugit Chronos for this one.
> 
> View attachment 13098803


Very Deco!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bolum

Well, not sure if it qualifies as a modded amphibia since I didn’t use any non original parts but I put this from vintage spare parts together. I’m also not sure what kind of bezel to use and since I don’t like any of the spare ones I have lying around, so I’m wearing it without any bezel at all. Suggestions are very welcome!

It’s a 2409 movement btw and it’s losing a minute a day despite the regulation lever completely being on the + side. Any ideas on how could I regulate it without having to service it?


----------



## Bolum

onastar1989 said:


> Painted this silver dial black and brushed it with 3M pad to bring out the brass. I'm hoping to get a numbered brass bezel insert from Fugit Chronos for this one


One of the most stunning and original mods I've seen in this thread! Are the dial and movement compatible with the case or did you have to adapt them someway for a better fit?


----------



## onastar1989

Bolum said:


> Well, not sure if it qualifies as a modded amphibia since I didn't use any non original parts but I put this from vintage spare parts together. I'm also not sure what kind of bezel to use and since I don't like any of the spare ones I have lying around, so I'm wearing it without any bezel at all. Suggestions are very welcome!
> 
> It's a 2409 movement btw and it's losing a minute a day despite the regulation lever completely being on the + side. Any ideas on how could I regulate it without having to service it?


I suggest a clean polished bezel. You may have some luck regulating it when you're not wearing it by leaving it in various positions: face up or face down; crown up or crown down. Not sure which position will speed it up - I have never tried this method myself.


----------



## onastar1989

Bolum said:


> One of the most stunning and original mods I've seen in this thread! Are the dial and movement compatible with the case or did you have to adapt them someway for a better fit?


Thank you! The Volna dial I found on ebay for $10. Not sure if it was original or fake - I just liked the rays coming from the center. It was 29mm so it fit this 150 case, with the exception of sanding off the dial feet. I tried it in a few mods but decided I don't like light colored dials that much. I was going to toss it - painting it black and sanding it down to brass was a last ditch effort to use it.


----------



## onastar1989

sorry, double post.


----------



## JCartwright77

onastar1989 said:


> Painted this silver dial black and brushed it with 3M pad to bring out the brass. I'm hoping to get a numbered brass bezel insert from Fugit Chronos for this one.
> 
> View attachment 13098803


I like your style man


----------



## Lordmatic

Blue scuba dude with "Bond" NATO, knurled bezel from arkustime and, stock skx bezel insert.

Now the question is, do I bleach the bezel or leave as is. Hmm...


----------



## JimmyOlber

onastar1989 said:


> Post photos when you're done!


Finally received long awaited Meranom package, hurrah! So here is a freshly assembled 2431b 150, blued hands. Next plans are to brush the shine right off that bezel, thinking it will look pretty spiffy with that crown. Also, below is a 150348 reborn with 849 dial and another set of blues.


----------



## JonS1967

kakefe said:


> I'm also bracelet guy and 710 with meranom's bracelet is my favorite. That s why I placed blue SE dial and threw black bezel on it.. Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


Looks great! I was considering this bracelet. How would you rate the quality?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

Lordmatic said:


> Blue scuba dude with "Bond" NATO, knurled bezel from arkustime and, stock skx bezel insert.
> 
> Now the question is, do I bleach the bezel or leave as is. Hmm...


I can say that you have the perfect mod and IMHO you have nothing to do here. This combination is one of the best.

-=B=-


----------



## onastar1989

JimmyOlber said:


> Finally received long awaited Meranom package, hurrah! So here is a freshly assembled 2431b 150, blued hands. Next plans are to brush the shine right off that bezel, thinking it will look pretty spiffy with that crown. Also, below is a 150348 reborn with 849 dial and another set of blues.
> 
> View attachment 13108271
> 
> 
> View attachment 13108311
> 
> 
> View attachment 13108313


Looks great!


----------



## kakefe

JonS1967 said:


> Looks great! I was considering this bracelet. How would you rate the quality?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can feel the quality of the bracelet on your wrist.. nice fit .. totally recommend

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## JonS1967

kakefe said:


> You can feel the quality of the bracelet on your wrist.. nice fit .. totally recommend
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


That's awesome! Thanks for the feedback!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Another dial hand swap on this one.


----------



## johannthechickenman

eyeamgrewt said:


> 710 with bezel from arkustime, Dagaz insert, dial from asap31, h/m hands from Igor, stock seconds hand, strap from fandebnb.com


Relay like this one!

Johann


----------



## linuxs

*I'm looking for bezel*

hello everyone, I'm looking for a bezel as photos for my kom 35,
can someone help me?
thank you so much


----------



## onastar1989

*Re: I'm looking for bezel*



linuxs said:


> hello everyone, I'm looking for a bezel as photos for my kom 35,
> can someone help me?
> thank you so much


am-diver has that one on eBay for $49
Here is the 
number:​251776113031


----------



## linuxs

*Re: I'm looking for bezel*



onastar1989 said:


> am-diver has that one on eBay for $49
> Here is the
> number:​251776113031


thank you so much, unfortunately it is exhausted

Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

onastar1989 said:


> Painted this silver dial black and brushed it with 3M pad to bring out the brass. I'm hoping to get a numbered brass bezel insert from Fugit Chronos for this one.
> 
> View attachment 13098803


Bravo. That is brilliant.


----------



## malbur

BW









Odesláno z mého STV100-1 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Marijn2

A good friend of mine milled out the lugs from a 090 case, litte bit less deep than a 150's case, then sand blasted it with glass pearls, crown included. The caseback is non blasted. Completed it with an isofrane like strap and a meranom bezel. Pretty cool results i think. Pretty much what I consider an ultimate toolwatch


----------



## onastar1989

Marijn2 said:


> A good friend of mine milled out the lugs from a 090 case, litte bit less deep than a 150's case, then sand blasted it with glass pearls, crown included. The caseback is non blasted. Completed it with an isofrane like strap and a meranom bezel. Pretty cool results i think. Pretty much what I consider an ultimate toolwatch


This looks awesome. Have you considered blasting the bezel as well? Or is the insert not removable?
Cheers.


----------



## Marijn2

onastar1989 said:


> This looks awesome. Have you considered blasting the bezel as well? Or is the insert not removable?
> Cheers.


Thanks! I did not consider it but it might be a good idea too, although I like the contrast of the polished surface and the blasted parts.


----------



## Solotov

Almost feel bad about modding an SE, but this is like the perfect combination for me. I'd have all my mods in this case and bracelet combo if meranom sold the 960 as a normal amphibia.


----------



## e_g

Amphibia in the water

New blue rubber strap.. matches the dial pretty nicely I think









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

saturnine said:


> Bravo. That is brilliant.


Thank you!
Just finished this one yesterday.


----------



## LogisticsCzar

New aqua blue rubber band, kind of a retro diver thing going on here. Love these watches must get more...









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtn8

LogisticsCzar said:


> New aqua blue rubber band, kind of a retro diver thing going on here. Love these watches must get more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Love the look of this watch, thanks for sharing. I am a big fan of the 927 dial, can I ask what hands you have used ?


----------



## onastar1989

I painted the numbers on this matte black bezel insert to match the indices on the dial.


----------



## onastar1989

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Danny Lennox

Hello everyone! New mod today! Vostok Amphibia blue dial with clean bezel, komandirskie hands with superluminova and blue strap. I really like it


----------



## DerangedGoose

Swapped the bezel on the recent forum project watch and ended up with an interesting doxa look


----------



## dzonitru

Hi,
I want to order 150346 and need to know will seiko bezel fit the case and where is the best place to buy them?


----------



## onastar1989

dzonitru said:


> Hi,
> I want to order 150346 and need to know will seiko bezel fit the case and where is the best place to buy them?


Arkustime on eBay has Vostok bezels and inserts and provides excellent service. 
Dagazwatch.com has Seiko inserts that will fit, just be sure to get 38mm outside dimension and 31.5 inside dimension. Dagaz also sells bezels but I can't speak for the fit and quality.


----------



## dzonitru

onastar1989 said:


> Arkustime on eBay has Vostok bezels and inserts and provides excellent service.
> Dagazwatch.com has Seiko inserts that will fit, just be sure to get 38mm outside dimension and 31.5 inside dimension. Dagaz also sells bezels but I can't speak for the fit and quality.


Thank you.
What about ordering from meranom and giving aditional 5$ for swap?


----------



## onastar1989

dzonitru said:


> Thank you.
> What about ordering from meranom and giving aditional 5$ for swap?


Good idea, if you find a bezel at Meranom you like. I think all of his bezels/inserts are one piece, however.


----------



## onastar1989

Danny Lennox said:


> Hello everyone! New mod today! Vostok Amphibia blue dial with clean bezel, komandirskie hands with superluminova and blue strap. I really like it


Looks great - clean bezels look really good on this case style.


----------



## 24h

My first Vostok mod! I will upload a video in a few days of the full mod if anyone would like to see the process.
Yikes...I'm noticing all the dust in the photos at such a large resolution. I think some of it is inside the crystal too. Looks like I'll be cleaning it when I open the watch again to regulate.


----------



## munichjoe

So, I finally got my blue dude back from the doc...
DocT special treatment and hands, and a new black PO bezel from dr.seikostain.
On a seiko strap and a few cool blondes on Father's day last week. 









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Thanks for sharing, munichjoe. I've got one of those straps on order and wasn't sure how it would look. Seems like I'm in for a treat.


----------



## saturnine

This was always too white for me & I thought the hands were a bit much for this dial.










In Soviet Russia, coffee drinks you!



















This took part in a tea party also. Not a huge difference, but it took the edge off the brightness & made it look lightly aged which is exactly what I was going for. Don't mind my poor lume job.










Circumcised the crown as well. I don't recommend a dremel as the foil cap is so thin it's far too easy to bite into the crown.



















I like it much better.


----------



## 24h

Here is my Vostok modding video in 4K if anyone is interested...
No, you don't need to like, comment, and subscribe :-d


----------



## robbra

24h,
You made that look easy, good video. Do Meranom have a kit for the screws or did you order the number and are they all the same size?
Looks like my next buy will be the glass back and the screws just give it a classy look.
Thanks for doing the video.


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> Here is my Vostok modding video in 4K if anyone is interested...
> No, you don't need to like, comment, and subscribe :-d


Yup, another thumbs up for the video - surgeon skills  I'm going to sacrifice my first Amphib to the modding gods now that I have a backup on the way. Having NEVER done this before (but am quite handy I guess) I was wondering what tools do I need specifically? A couple of jewellers screwdrivers? I have a clamp already to hold the movement, but should I invest in some hand pulling tool or could I wing it? I saw a guy on Youtube use a swiss army knife!


----------



## Jake_P

saturnine said:


> This was always too white for me & I thought the hands were a bit much for this dial.]


Nice work  I never knew the crown looked that good underneath and always thought the stock one looks like a beer bottle cap! The underlying crown looks like the ones Meranom sell separately so that's a great hack..


----------



## LogisticsCzar

Dtn8 said:


> Love the look of this watch, thanks for sharing. I am a big fan of the 927 dial, can I ask what hands you have used ?


Hands are from igorIV on here, real nice dude, he has lots of options

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mad salami

Finally I compiled my first watch completely from parts! Thanks to f10 and its awesome members for the help!


----------



## mariomart

mad salami said:


> Finally I compiled my first watch completely from parts! Thanks to f10 and its awesome members for the help!


Well done, and what a fantastic looking first time accomplishment. Looking forward to seeing more. Cheers


----------



## Nacoga

Still loving the 100512, I've been wearing it on the bracelet for the last few weeks and now back on the rubber strap. Can't wait to take it out into the sea this summer in Menorca


----------



## fugit cronos

before:









after sand, engrave and paint:










on the watch:


----------



## saturnine

Jake_P said:


> Nice work  I never knew the crown looked that good underneath and always thought the stock one looks like a beer bottle cap! The underlying crown looks like the ones Meranom sell separately so that's a great hack..


Thank you, though I can't claim it, more details & instructions here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/amphibia-090-better-crown-under-steel-sheath-2048090.html
Just go very gentle w/a dremel or use a small sharp file or hacksaw. If you could get a good enough grip on the edge or pry it up a bit, you probably wouldn't have to cut at all.

Also, note the crown in hiding is brass, not stainless.


----------



## 24h

robbra said:


> 24h,
> You made that look easy, good video. Do Meranom have a kit for the screws or did you order the number and are they all the same size?
> Looks like my next buy will be the glass back and the screws just give it a classy look.
> Thanks for doing the video.


Thanks for the compliment!
I had to special order a set of blued screws for the 2415 movement from Meranom. A HUGE thanks to Dmitry for doing this because he didn't have to. :-!
It added about a week of processing time to get the screws from the factory.



Jake_P said:


> Yup, another thumbs up for the video - surgeon skills  I'm going to sacrifice my first Amphib to the modding gods now that I have a backup on the way. Having NEVER done this before (but am quite handy I guess) I was wondering what tools do I need specifically? A couple of jewellers screwdrivers? I have a clamp already to hold the movement, but should I invest in some hand pulling tool or could I wing it? I saw a guy on Youtube use a swiss army knife!


I didn't have any experience taking apart watches until a couple months ago. I ordered a few junk watches from Ukraine to practice on, and for the most part it's actually pretty easy to get the hang of as long as you TAKE PICTURES after each step and never put too much force on any part (screws, placing bridges back on, etc). The hardest part for me is getting the pallet fork and escapement wheel + pivot/bridge properly aligned. On more than one occasion I've knocked one of the jewels out, or just can't seem to get the fork to lock and unlock properly. Even after a tiny bit of practice, you begin to realize that all of the parts aren't so different and can begin to do it all without pictures!

As for the tools, at a bare minimum I'd have: Jewelers screwdrivers, spring bar tool, something to press the detent to remove the crown, tweezers, caseback tool.
You don't really need a hand pulling tool...I usually place a plastic bag over the hands and twist two screwdrivers to force the hands off one at a time.
If you don't want to spend a lot of money on tools, many household items can work if you're creative enough :-d


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> As for the tools, at a bare minimum I'd have: Jewelers screwdrivers, spring bar tool, something to press the detent to remove the crown, tweezers, caseback tool.
> You don't really need a hand pulling tool...I usually place a plastic bag over the hands and twist two screwdrivers to force the hands off one at a time.
> If you don't want to spend a lot of money on tools, many household items can work if you're creative enough :-d


Thanks..I have everything I need bar the screwdrivers so will get some off 'The Bay' I expect. You've inspired me to get my hands dirty and get to work


----------



## Nacoga

Hey everyone!

I just had a quick question regarding the bezel on Vostok watches. I know this has been covered before, but even after reading all there seems to be on the topic I'm still struggling.
My question is about the bezel tension, and the spring/wire that provides it. When I first put on my aftermarket bezel it was very loose, it turns extremely easily. Even on the eBay listing it said this may be an issue, and that to solve it I could use the tension ring from the original, but when trying this, it is impossible to get the bezel onto the watch. I have spent hours fiddling with the angles, bruising my thumbs trying to push it on to no avail.
I've also tried altering the tension wire in the aftermarket bezel, but it is always quite loose.

Does anyone here have any suggestions for improving this? I'd really love for the bezel to be slightly more resistant to being accidentally turned by a jacket sleeve, even if it is only a slight change.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## 24h

Nacoga said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I just had a quick question regarding the bezel on Vostok watches. I know this has been covered before, but even after reading all there seems to be on the topic I'm still struggling.
> My question is about the bezel tension, and the spring/wire that provides it. When I first put on my aftermarket bezel it was very loose, it turns extremely easily. Even on the eBay listing it said this may be an issue, and that to solve it I could use the tension ring from the original, but when trying this, it is impossible to get the bezel onto the watch. I have spent hours fiddling with the angles, bruising my thumbs trying to push it on to no avail.
> I've also tried altering the tension wire in the aftermarket bezel, but it is always quite loose.
> 
> Does anyone here have any suggestions for improving this? I'd really love for the bezel to be slightly more resistant to being accidentally turned by a jacket sleeve, even if it is only a slight change.
> 
> Thank you all in advance!


Not sure if this will help you, but I had a similar issue where it was impossible to get the bezel on the watch.

1. The first thing that you want to check is that ALL the bends in the wire and the ends are inside of the groove. Most likely, the culprit preventing you from putting the bezel on is a section not properly seated in the groove.
2. Try getting the bezel on again. You will be able to fit most of it onto the watch, but there will be one section that doesn't go all the way down onto the case.
3. Slowly take the bezel off again, and angle the troublesome area down toward the case to try to attach this area first.
4. Once that section is on, apply force on the rest of the bezel to firmly attach it!


----------



## saturnine

Another tip is to start fitting it from the side opposite the open ends of the wire and move your way around. If that doesn't work, try the opposite.


----------



## Sndr666

two 710 cases modded. The shark mesh one has a 2431b movement with black date wheel and a new dial, org hands, seikostain bezel (or arkustime, I forget) with parnis bezel.

The black nato one is a 710 case I futzed around with extensively, I tried stonewashing, acidwashing, polished it all back to a reasonable shine and then I heat patina'd it too much,.polished again and heat it up to an even goldish hue. Then I had to replace the gaskets and the crystal. Used a brass tension ring on the crystal. Original movement and hands except for the blued second hand from meranom. Heat trested the dial to getba patina on the white paint. Atlas bezel with insert from our dear friend seikostain.

I just love these watches and its community


----------



## saturnine

Does anyone have any recommendations for vintage or vintage styled bracelets that fit the 119/Tonneau case, e.g., 18mm and slim enough to fit under the lug hood?

Looking for something other than mesh.


----------



## Nacoga

24h said:


> Not sure if this will help you, but I had a similar issue where it was impossible to get the bezel on the watch.
> 
> 1. The first thing that you want to check is that ALL the bends in the wire and the ends are inside of the groove. Most likely, the culprit preventing you from putting the bezel on is a section not properly seated in the groove.
> 2. Try getting the bezel on again. You will be able to fit most of it onto the watch, but there will be one section that doesn't go all the way down onto the case.
> 3. Slowly take the bezel off again, and angle the troublesome area down toward the case to try to attach this area first.
> 4. Once that section is on, apply force on the rest of the bezel to firmly attach it!





saturnine said:


> Another tip is to start fitting it from the side opposite the open ends of the wire and move your way around. If that doesn't work, try the opposite.


I did it! It seemed to be a mix of both of your pieces of advice that did it, with a healthy pinch of getting over the fear of damaging the watch. I managed to get the angles almost 100% right, then when pressing it in I found the best angle, a really hard push, the right kind of *click* and the bezel went on! Now it has the PERFECT action. Tight enough that you have to make an effort to turn it and that it would probably never accidentally move, and loose enough that you can turn it with just one hand whilst on the wrist!

Thanks guys!


----------



## onastar1989

saturnine said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for vintage or vintage styled bracelets that fit the 119/Tonneau case, e.g., 18mm and slim enough to fit under the lug hood?
> 
> Looking for something other than mesh.


https://www.amazon.com/Gilden-Jubil...833381&sr=8-10&keywords=18mm+jubilee+bracelet

https://www.amazon.com/Superb-Stain...&sr=8-14&keywords=18mm+stainless+straight+end


----------



## A.Sev

After lurking for a while, I guess I can contribute a bit.

My nature is to tinker with things, and Amphibia's presented a stellar opportunity to indulge myself on a very small budget. This all just started as me looking for an inexpensive automatic watch. A year (and a half dozen watches) later... I think I might be addicted. I love the simplicity and rugged elegance of the design (big flat gaskets, chunky domed acrylic crystals i can keep looking nice with a bit of polish, wobbly crowns, etc)

This one I am particularly pleased with. Komandirskie 2414a handwind guts in a 710 case with a dot/dash bezel (repainted to make more sense), signed stainless crown and a cosmonaut caseback, all bead blasted to a matte finish. The crystal retention ring was painted to match the dial accents.






























Thanks!

~Sev


----------



## saturnine

onastar1989 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Gilden-Jubil...833381&sr=8-10&keywords=18mm+jubilee+bracelet
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Superb-Stain...&sr=8-14&keywords=18mm+stainless+straight+end


Thank you, but those look too...Swiss, & not evocative of CCCP.


----------



## onastar1989

A.Sev said:


> After lurking for a while, I guess I can contribute a bit.
> 
> My nature is to tinker with things, and Amphibia's presented a stellar opportunity to indulge myself on a very small budget. This all just started as me looking for an inexpensive automatic watch. A year (and a half dozen watches) later... I think I might be addicted. I love the simplicity and rugged elegance of the design (big flat gaskets, chunky domed acrylic crystals i can keep looking nice with a bit of polish, wobbly crowns, etc)
> 
> This one I am particularly pleased with. Komandirskie 2414a handwind guts in a 710 case with a dot/dash bezel (repainted to make more sense), signed stainless crown and a cosmonaut caseback, all bead blasted to a matte finish. The crystal retention ring was painted to match the dial accents.
> 
> View attachment 13154479
> 
> View attachment 13154483
> 
> View attachment 13154485
> 
> View attachment 13154487
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~Sev


The shape of the 710 case looks great with the blasted finish - nice work!


----------



## onastar1989

saturnine said:


> Thank you, but those look too...Swiss, & not evocative of CCCP.


eBay has a few "USSR 18mm stainless bands" for around $15


----------



## onastar1989

Found a NATO strap that matches indices.


----------



## Babalao

A.Sev said:


> After lurking for a while, I guess I can contribute a bit.
> 
> My nature is to tinker with things, and Amphibia's presented a stellar opportunity to indulge myself on a very small budget. This all just started as me looking for an inexpensive automatic watch. A year (and a half dozen watches) later... I think I might be addicted. I love the simplicity and rugged elegance of the design (big flat gaskets, chunky domed acrylic crystals i can keep looking nice with a bit of polish, wobbly crowns, etc)
> 
> This one I am particularly pleased with. Komandirskie 2414a handwind guts in a 710 case with a dot/dash bezel (repainted to make more sense), signed stainless crown and a cosmonaut caseback, all bead blasted to a matte finish. The crystal retention ring was painted to match the dial accents.
> 
> View attachment 13154479
> 
> View attachment 13154483
> 
> View attachment 13154485
> 
> View attachment 13154487
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~Sev


Sweet job! I love the new 710 case my self. And the new stainless bezel is surprisingly good too.


----------



## Babalao

Double.


----------



## 24h

When with the tech staff at WatchUSeek fix this double post issue? :-d:-s


----------



## ThePossumKing

24h said:


> When with the tech staff at WatchUSeek fix this double post issue? :-d:-s


They are kind of busy skewing the Elbrus vote right now...


----------



## ThePossumKing

See? 

Double post...surprised they let the original through :-d


----------



## 24h

ThePossumKing said:


> They are kind of busy skewing the Elbrus vote right now...





ThePossumKing said:


> See?
> 
> Double post...surprised they let the original through


Now they know you're onto them, careful what you say!!!


----------



## thewatchadude

I bought the mechanism and dial as part of a spare parts lot. Put it in a 420 case with other bits from Meranom. My first 24h watch (I have a 2623H but it doesn't work)!

Actually some issues with this one as well, as it starts and stops after a few seconds or a few hours... Let's see what's it's mood today.


----------



## 24h

thewatchadude said:


> Actually some issues with this one as well, as it starts and stops after a few seconds or a few hours... Let's see what's it's mood today.


Had that issue on a brand new Vostok and I ended up sending it in for a service.
I wonder what the cause is...improper lubrication or maybe a range of other problems?


----------



## mad salami

I just can't get enough (mods)! These minute and hour hands from dr.seikostain are amazing! I just wish I had selected red minute and silver hour hand :-(


----------



## Disco_Stu

mad salami said:


> I just can't get enough (mods)! These minute and hour hands from dr.seikostain are amazing! I just wish I had selected red minute and silver hour hand :-(


Just in case you want to see it with a red minute hand first... here is my first mod  :

case 420, dial 634, stainless crown from Meranom, Buran + Aurora hands from Dr. Seikostain, rallye bezel, silicone strap:









I had about 30 dives with it last year and im totally happy with it... but I'm already thinking abou some further changes.

My second mod is this one: case 100, dial 512, stainless crown from Meranom, Mercedes Hands from Dr. Seikostain, Submariner style bezel and Nato strap:









Mod 3, 4 and 5 are already planned and waiting for parts :-!


----------



## mad salami

Disco_Stu said:


> Just in case you want to see it with a red minute hand first... here is my first mod  :
> 
> case 420, dial 634, stainless crown from Meranom, Buran + Aurora hands from Dr. Seikostain, rallye bezel, silicone strap:
> 
> View attachment 13156803


Thanks for posting!  Indeed, your hour/minute hands look better than mine.

I also bought the same Aurora second hand but I didn't use it. I think that Favinov's second hands ties better with these hands.


----------



## Jake_P

Just took delivery of my new 420 Amphibia from Zenitar - so happy! Crazy fast shipping from Russia to the UK in 1 week!

Have just installed a Murphy bezel along with a Dr.seikostain matt insert and threw on a Barton quick release canvas strap. Annoyingly, one of the quick release pins wasn't fully extending so I clipped off the thumb tabs and slid in some standard spring bars - not so quick release 

There is a speck of dust right on the face behind the glass but oh well, I'm sure I'll have this open at some point and I'll point my rocket blower at it..


----------



## Marrin

New dial and hands just installed
The lume is outstanding... here's a comparison picture next to my Seiko 5
Also, please note the long seconds hand, the best part of the mod










WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## gak

mad salami said:


> I just can't get enough (mods)! These minute and hour hands from dr.seikostain are amazing! I just wish I had selected red minute and silver hour hand :-(
> 
> View attachment 13156793
> 
> 
> View attachment 13156781


Nice job but painfull mistake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mad salami

gak said:


> Nice job but painfull mistake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A mistake that will be fixed!


----------



## saturnine

Marrin said:


> New dial and hands just installed
> The lume is outstanding... here's a comparison picture next to my Seiko 5
> Also, please note the long seconds hand, the best part of the mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WatchGeek YT Channel


Love that dial. Favinov lumed?


----------



## Marrin

saturnine said:


> Love that dial. Favinov lumed?


Yes, both hands and the dial are from Favinov


----------



## Jake_P

mad salami said:


> I just can't get enough (mods)! These minute and hour hands from dr.seikostain are amazing! I just wish I had selected red minute and silver hour hand :-(


I'm not convinced you got it wrong on this - I think it looks balanced the way you chose but would also work the other way too. Looks great overall


----------



## gak

mad salami said:


> A mistake that will be fixed!


Only a mistake if it bothers you otherwise looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mad salami

Jake_P said:


> I'm not convinced you got it wrong on this - I think it looks balanced the way you chose but would also work the other way too. Looks great overall


Haha, well, maybe it is not wrong after all! It has been getting the most compliments than any other watch I have wore!


----------



## A.Sev

older photo, but it's on my wrist today.

Simple mod. Neptune SE moved into a polished 100 series case with a smooth bezel and a weave texture Bonetto strap. Pictured with a suitably Russian made knife


----------



## Jake_P

A.Sev said:


> older photo, but it's on my wrist today.
> 
> Simple mod. Neptune SE moved into a polished 100 series case with a smooth bezel and a weave texture Bonetto strap. Pictured with a suitably Russian made knife


Love that dial and hands..wish you could buy those hands for modding. Well, I've never seen them available so guessing there only on SE's..


----------



## Rimmed762

Have you seen Favinovs hands? They are almost like those. And come with the good lume.


----------



## 24h

Jake_P said:


> Love that dial and hands..wish you could buy those hands for modding. Well, I've never seen them available so guessing there only on SE's..


These aren't EXACTLY the same, but they actually use C3 Superluminova lume which is amazing.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/WATCHES-PA...E-HANDS-for-24XX-Vostok-Amphibia/222575761208

The paint has an off-while/yellow tint in daylight.
This seller, favinov, is where I got my lumed dial and hands from for my 120 mod |>


----------



## jose-CostaRica

24h said:


> Here is my Vostok modding video in 4K if anyone is interested...
> No, you don't need to like, comment, and subscribe :-d


Did you heat blued the screws?

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## jose-CostaRica

A.Sev said:


> older photo, but it's on my wrist today.
> 
> Simple mod. Neptune SE moved into a polished 100 series case with a smooth bezel and a weave texture Bonetto strap. Pictured with a suitably Russian made knife
> 
> View attachment 13160297


that's a properly sealed Submarine now!

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## 24h

jose-CostaRica said:


> Did you heat blued the screws?
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


I attempted to, but I was unable to get a 100% consistent color on all of the screws.
Ended up purchasing a set with my order of other parts from Meranom.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Oh so you can but those from Meranom!! Good to know!



24h said:


> I attempted to, but I was unable to get a 100% consistent color on all of the screws.
> Ended up purchasing a set with my order of other parts from Meranom.


Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## 24h

jose-CostaRica said:


> Oh so you can but those from Meranom!! Good to know!
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


Yes, I requested them separately and I think Dmitry did me a big favor for getting them. :-!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I bet! I don't recall seeing those on the store


24h said:


> Yes, I requested them separately and I think Dmitry did me a big favor for getting them. :-!


Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Jake_P

Rimmed762 said:


> Have you seen Favinovs hands? They are almost like those. And come with the good lume.





24h said:


> These aren't EXACTLY the same, but they actually use C3 Superluminova lume which is amazing.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/WATCHES-PA...E-HANDS-for-24XX-Vostok-Amphibia/222575761208
> 
> The paint has an off-while/yellow tint in daylight.
> This seller, favinov, is where I got my lumed dial and hands from for my 120 mod |>


Thanks guys, I had seen those, but I would have liked to have found a pure filled hand without the centre strip..so picky ;-)


----------



## 24h

Jake_P said:


> Thanks guys, I had seen those, but I would have liked to have found a pure filled hand without the centre strip..so picky ;-)


That's OK, I'm picky too :-d


----------



## japc

I'm incredibly picky. Am constantly checking if the hour hand is perfectly aligned with the marker at the 0 minutes. It is not.


----------



## ThePossumKing

A quick little Sector dial mod.

2 of the lume dots had already fallen off, so I just removed the others

100 case
Boris bezel
Ceramic bezel insert from eBay
ETA 2836-2 hands
I may change the hands to something with a whiter color lume...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

ThePossumKing said:


> A quick little Sector dial mod.
> 
> 2 of the lume dots had already fallen off, so I just removed the others
> 
> 100 case
> Boris bezel
> Ceramic bezel insert from eBay
> ETA 2836-2 hands
> I may change the hands to something with a whiter color lume...


dr.seikostain sells Vostok hands that are treated with mix of Superluminova C1 and C3.
It looks almost white but has longer lasting lume than standard C1.


----------



## Denesenko

My mod


----------



## guspech750

A.Sev said:


> After lurking for a while, I guess I can contribute a bit.
> 
> My nature is to tinker with things, and Amphibia's presented a stellar opportunity to indulge myself on a very small budget. This all just started as me looking for an inexpensive automatic watch. A year (and a half dozen watches) later... I think I might be addicted. I love the simplicity and rugged elegance of the design (big flat gaskets, chunky domed acrylic crystals i can keep looking nice with a bit of polish, wobbly crowns, etc)
> 
> This one I am particularly pleased with. Komandirskie 2414a handwind guts in a 710 case with a dot/dash bezel (repainted to make more sense), signed stainless crown and a cosmonaut caseback, all bead blasted to a matte finish. The crystal retention ring was painted to match the dial accents.
> 
> View attachment 13154479
> 
> View attachment 13154483
> 
> View attachment 13154485
> 
> View attachment 13154487
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~Sev


Freaking awesome! Simply awesome!!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## 120

Does anyone need a bezel? I have one I don't need, it's here in the US. Please PM if interested.










Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Got a brown dial from eBay and ended up not liking the color so I sprayed it black.


----------



## onastar1989

Hey modders, looks like Meranom just posted some new universal solid link stainless bands with straight end links. $22.

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl..._medium=email&utm_campaign=bracelets_29_05_18


----------



## A.Sev

sometimes it takes a few tries to get a mod looking the way you want it to...

This was no exception. I had an 815 dial in there for a while and for whatever reason I always found it hard to read at a glance. I think I just prefer simpler dials with a bit more open space on them. Anyways, I finally pulled the trigger and switched it over to a 696 and I'm honestly much happier with it. The grey on the 12/6 actually match up really well to the blasted finish, and all the various blues are virtually the same shade (albeit they look a bit different in photos).

100 case, scubadude caseback, full height boris bezel, SE crown, all bead blasted to matte finish. Blue insert, blue 300 series Bonetto strap.

























~Sev


----------



## A.Sev

onastar1989 said:


> Got a brown dial from eBay and ended up not liking the color so I sprayed it black.
> 
> View attachment 13173537
> View attachment 13173541
> View attachment 13173549


Wow, I really like the looks of that....

I have a spare no-date movement right now, and I've really been wanting to try some more complex modifications... what's the worst that could happen


----------



## Martins.

Hi, comrades

free photo hosting


----------



## saturnine

Inspiration:










This has been a long time coming. I dedicate this caffeinated Vostok to my Comrades.

Case from a trade with PossumKing. Hour/minute hands from IgorIV & seconds hand from our generous antipodean friend Mariomart.


----------



## mariomart

saturnine said:


> Inspiration:
> 
> This has been a long time coming. I dedicate this caffeinated Vostok to my Comrades.
> 
> Case from a trade with PossumKing. Hour/minute hands from IgorIV & seconds hand from our generous antipodean friend Mariomart.


Awesome work  Really captured the essence of the NVCH-30.

And good to see a little bit of Australia in there ;-) I'm glad I could help out for a worthy cause.


----------



## saturnine

mariomart said:


> Awesome work  Really captured the essence of the NVCH-30.
> 
> And good to see a little bit of Australia in there ;-) I'm glad I could help out for a worthy cause.


Your second hand was the capstone.

And I'm not sure it was awesome work. I messed up not only the lume but the stain on the lume when I was setting the dial (should have sprayed it with lacquer). The great thing about forcing patina is the imperfections add authenticity.  I may get a new dial and re-do it at some point but for now this has been on my wrist for the last week.


----------



## Bucks




----------



## 24h

Does anyone know where or if there are any bezels with a black insert that fit on an 81 Komandirskie case?


----------



## 69murray

24h said:


> Does anyone know where or if there are any bezels with a black insert that fit on an 81 Komandirskie case?


Check out seller: bandukh on eBay. He has several that are the perfect size for a Komandirskie.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babalao

Denesenko said:


> My mod


Did you shave of the corners of the 150?
Looks awesome !


----------



## 24h

69murray said:


> Check out seller: bandukh on eBay. He has several that are the perfect size for a Komandirskie.
> 
> View attachment 13185985


Thanks for the info! I'm taking a look at the styles that he offers, but none of them look particularly like something I want :-s


----------



## Denesenko

Babalao said:


> Did you shave of the corners of the 150?
> Looks awesome !


Thanks!
Yes I reshape corners of the case and crown, but this is 710 case


----------



## Marijn2

Modded 020, sanded (no more factory milling marks) high polish applied with paste and dremel, military dial, 090 bezel, signed crown. A gagarin caseback is on it, s way to give it a final finish. I quite like it! I will propbably give the seconds hand a silver tip or maybe replace it even with a silver tip komanditskie seconds hand.


----------



## Babalao

Denesenko said:


> Thanks!
> Yes I reshape corners of the case and crown, but this is 710 case


Oh the new version 710? I love the new version but I like your moded 710 even more. 
You are tempting me to a total disaster for my new 710 case, no I will not try your mod.... no.
Great job!


----------



## onastar1989

Denesenko said:


> Thanks!
> Yes I reshape corners of the case and crown, but this is 710 case


This looks great, well done. I was just thinking of reshaping one of my 150 cases so the lug ends aren't so chunky, to give it more of a Seiko Turtle look.
May I ask where you got the strap?


----------



## Denesenko

Babalao said:


> Oh the new version 710? I love the new version but I like your moded 710 even more.
> You are tempting me to a total disaster for my new 710 case, no I will not try your mod.... no.
> Great job!


Thanks
Yes this is new viersion 710 case)
Do it


----------



## Denesenko

onastar1989 said:


> This looks great, well done. I was just thinking of reshaping one of my 150 cases so the lug ends aren't so chunky, to give it more of a Seiko Turtle look.
> May I ask where you got the strap?


Thanks
I think with 150 case resape corners will do work too, but need more reshape.
I have Seiko Turtle and if you want I can make photo both of them for you, let me known.
This is cheap Canvas strap from ali. Try to find it like "canvas 22 mm strap"


----------



## onastar1989

Denesenko said:


> Thanks
> I think with 150 case resape corners will do work too, but need more reshape.
> I have Seiko Turtle and if you want I can make photo both of them for you, let me known.
> This is cheap Canvas strap from ali. Try to find it like "canvas 22 mm strap"


Thanks for the offer of the photos. The more I look at reshaping the shoulders on the 150 case the more I think it might end up looking like a 710. Maybe I'll just knock down the outer edges to make it look more rounded when you look at it straight on. Cheers!


----------



## Denesenko

onastar1989 said:


> Thanks for the offer of the photos. The more I look at reshaping the shoulders on the 150 case the more I think it might end up looking like a 710. Maybe I'll just knock down the outer edges to make it look more rounded when you look at it straight on. Cheers!


For mode more Turtle look 150 case is more prefer. But for this you must need a lethe for reshape corners like on Turtle. For a smooth transition from the front part of case to the side part of case near the lugs. I covered the places I write about in the photo. I hope I clearly put it


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

My first Mod. 
I started with just the Bezel. Ordered Crown, Minute and Hour Hand next.
I really like the MilSub like look and think the Rally insert doesn´t match anymore.
I´ll try some more classic inserts next.


----------



## onastar1989

Denesenko said:


> For mode more Turtle look 150 case is more prefer. But for this you must need a lethe for reshape corners like on Turtle. For a smooth transition from the front part of case to the side part of case near the lugs. I covered the places I write about in the photo. I hope I clearly put it


Thanks again. Yes, a lathe would work much better than trying to do it with hand file. If I do it I will post a photo!


----------



## onastar1989

I switched this combination from the 150 case to the 100 case. I think it looks better.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Nothing too exciting, I'm afraid.

I took the shine off the case, a little, and swapped the bezel.



Round two with the case tomorrow. 

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar,

That really is superb!:-!


Was the dial a custom job?




Steve.


----------



## VWatchie

Uncle_Kraut said:


> My first Mod.
> I started with just the Bezel. Ordered Crown, Minute and Hour Hand next.
> I really like the MilSub like look and think the Rally insert doesn´t match anymore.
> I´ll try some more classic inserts next.
> 
> View attachment 13187385


Very nice! Who supplied the hands? Thanks!


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> onastar,
> 
> That really is superb!:-!
> 
> Was the dial a custom job?
> 
> Steve.


Thank you!
It was a Volna dial I found for $10 on eBay, sprayed it black and brushed it with a gray 3M pad to bring out the brass.


----------



## onastar1989

VWatchie said:


> Very nice! Who supplied the hands? Thanks!


Seikostain has those on eBay. Look for Buran and Mercedes Vostok hands.


----------



## Cafe Latte

This is a watch that was supposed to get a lot of modding actually stripped of its parts for other projects but I cant do it, it would be wrong as it is stupidly accurate with virtually no positional variations. I changed the bezel for the one that was going to live on that case to go with a blue scuba dude dial and paddle hands, but the bezel is all I can bear to do :-d
Anyway here it is 
Chris
Edit.. New strap is in the post..


----------



## kakefe

Radioroom dial placed into 110 brushed case... I use new bracelet from meranom brushed the center links as well.. and threw ceramic bezel from the bay.. it looks nice










instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Maremoto




----------



## pantazis2010

Inspired by a fellow forum member, this one came already modified from Meranom! Only addition to the one I saw here some time ago is the Neptune caseback. I am in love with this watch!

















Only mod I personally did was to take of the bracelet (which is quite nice I must admit) and put on this 20mm rally diver also from Meranom. The z22 should look even better but I could not fit it due to the huge Seiko spring bar tubes. I think it's perfect on rubber!









I also replaced the ss bezel retainer spring with a brass one, as it was impossible for the bezel to turn, even after 3 tries to loosen it up. Is there any problem with galvanization between the two metals? I plan to wear it during my snorkeling all summer long!









Thank you again unknown forum member for my perfect summer watch! It already accompanied me during a small spearfishing session during the weekend in the beautiful beaches of Macedonia!


----------



## Eaglebone

090 built from parts. Dial and hands from Favinov. Everything else from Meranom.


----------



## thewatchadude

Sorry


----------



## thewatchadude

Maremoto said:


>


Waoow! Where did you take that picture?


----------



## 24h

thewatchadude said:


> Waoow! Where did you take that picture?


A new kind of double post :-d:-d:-d

Edit: Triple post!


----------



## thewatchadude

Maremoto said:


>


Waoow! Where did you take that picture?


----------



## Maremoto

thewatchadude said:


> Waoow! Where did you take that picture?


I was wreck diving with a friend in the Gulf of Finland. I usually carry a watch as a backup in case the computer fails. It doesn't give me as much bottom time, but at least I don't have to abort.

The deepest that Vostok has been is 28 meters.


----------



## thewatchadude

Nice pictures! I use an Oceanic BUD as backup, more convenient than watch and table I think. I'm taking a watch for fun, and to know what time it is on the boat (my computer isn't really set to be used as a watch).

I brought an Amphibia to 41m (see picture), but in much easier conditions with clearer and warmer water (semi-dry suit and no gloves). However the first and sole mod I took to the swimming pool got immediately drowned, so no live test in the sea yet.


----------



## fugit cronos

New k650



















With some changes:


----------



## thewatchadude




----------



## NOTSHARP

New bezel and black insert, which I like.





Hands next !

Steve.


----------



## Limewater

This is my first Amphibia mod.

710 with dial swap, sloppily "brushed" finish, de-chromed dot-dash bezel, and lots of scratches on the crystal.

The scratched are normal wear and tear since I've been wearing this watch a couple of years. Eventually I'll polish them out.

The bezel was de-chromed using the muriatic acid method back in April. I did not do anything to try to speed aging.


----------



## Rimmed762

Maremoto said:


> thewatchadude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waoow! Where did you take that picture?
> 
> 
> 
> I was wreck diving with a friend in the Gulf of Finland. I usually carry a watch as a backup in case the computer fails. It doesn't give me as much bottom time, but at least I don't have to abort.
> 
> The deepest that Vostok has been is 28 meters.
Click to expand...

May I ask which wrecks you were visiting? I have gathered some info about shipwrecks around here.


----------



## Maremoto

Rimmed762 said:


> May I ask which wrecks you were visiting? I have gathered some info about shipwrecks around here.


We dove two wrecks and attempted a third one, but couldn't find it due to bad visibility. The pictures that I posted above are from an unidentified 19th century merchantman which lies near the islet of Briggharuna in Raasepori, Finland. According to local oral tradition it was sunk in the 1850's as an insurance scam. Right after the WW2 some helmet divers salvaged deck planks from the vessel, but after that it was forgotten and only rediscovered in 2015. Maximum depth is only 20m, so it's a nice site for a recreational diver.

Our second target was a Dutch merchantman from the late 18th or early 19th century near the Russarö island. It's known as the "Flying Dutchman" or "Four anchors' wreck", as its actual name and story is unknown. It's a bit deeper, maximum depth is at 30 meters. It also lies within a military zone, so diving requires permits that might not be obtainable if you are a foreign national.










If you're interested in wrecks that lie within Finnish territorial waters I suggest that you check out hylyt.net, since it lists nearly all of them.


----------



## Limewater

150 Case
Date Wheel swap
Goofy hand-painted bezel

The bezel in this case is the one from this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-amphibia-default-bezel-not-chromed-brass-4689753.html

I used an automotive spray-on epoxy to try and get a somewhat protective coating. This looks passable at a glance, and from a distance, but pretty bad up close. My painting skills for the indices on it don't help at all, though I suspect the epoxy coating is a little less forgiving than chrome. I don't really expect this bezel to last long, and will probably replace it with a black and white Meranom bezel.


----------



## Hjorpa

Scuba dude 420 on bonklip bracelet.
Swapped the original hands to new ones from Dr. Seikostein. 
Blasted the dial for 5 minutes in the oven to darken the graphics, so that it would contrast the white lume of the hands.
Kept the original bezel for now, not sure what to replace it with. Any ideas?


----------



## onastar1989

Hjorpa said:


> View attachment 13229547
> 
> 
> Scuba dude 420 on bonklip bracelet.
> Swapped the original hands to new ones from Dr. Seikostein.
> Blasted the dial for 5 minutes in the oven to darken the graphics, so that it would contrast the white lume of the hands.
> Kept the original bezel for now, not sure what to replace it with. Any ideas?


Those hands look great. 
How about this bezel insert from Dagaz to match the second hand?

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## Rimmed762

Maremoto said:


> Rimmed762 said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask which wrecks you were visiting? I have gathered some info about shipwrecks around here.
> 
> 
> 
> We dove two wrecks and attempted a third one, but couldn't find it due to bad visibility. The pictures that I posted above are from an unidentified 19th century merchantman which lies near the islet of Briggharuna in Raasepori, Finland. According to local oral tradition it was sunk in the 1850's as an insurance scam. Right after the WW2 some helmet divers salvaged deck planks from the vessel, but after that it was forgotten and only rediscovered in 2015. Maximum depth is only 20m, so it's a nice site for a recreational diver.
> 
> Our second target was a Dutch merchantman from the late 18th or early 19th century near the Russarö island. It's known as the "Flying Dutchman" or "Four anchors' wreck", as its actual name and story is unknown. It's a bit deeper, maximum depth is at 30 meters. It also lies within a military zone, so diving requires permits that might not be obtainable if you are a foreign national.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're interested in wrecks that lie within Finnish territorial waters I suggest that you check out hylyt.net, since it lists nearly all of them.
Click to expand...

Checked already. ? I have been interested in history of coastal artillery. And there are a lot of wrecks near the forts.

I just wish our law would be a bit different. There are a lot of things that, IMHO, should be salvaged from Helsinki area.


----------



## onastar1989




----------



## CrusadesOClock

Does anyone reading this have a loose Amphibia dial and/or a Seiko style bezel insert that they could measure the thickness of for me please? I am considering attempting to make my own and I am unsure what thickness sheet metal to get, I went out to the shed and found some 1mm steel sheet and it seems far too chunky for the job.


----------



## onastar1989

CrusadesOClock said:


> Does anyone reading this have a loose Amphibia dial and/or a Seiko style bezel insert that they could measure the thickness of for me please? I am considering attempting to make my own and I am unsure what thickness sheet metal to get, I went out to the shed and found some 1mm steel sheet and it seems far too chunky for the job.


I have some at home and can get you exact measurements later, but dials are usually around .4mm to .5mm
Dial thickness is much more important than bezel insert, to make sure your hands fit.
I'm guessing inserts are between.5mm and 1mm thick.


----------



## CrusadesOClock

onastar1989 said:


> I have some at home and can get you exact measurements later, but dials are usually around .4mm to .5mm
> Dial thickness is much more important than bezel insert, to make sure your hands fit.
> I'm guessing inserts are between.5mm and 1mm thick.


Yeah I had read somewhere else about someone having an issue with an official sandwich dial but no measurements were mentioned. Appreciate the help, thanks!


----------



## kakefe

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 13231293


May I ask the source of dial ?

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## onastar1989

kakefe said:


> May I ask the source of dial ?
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


I found it for $10 on eBay. The guy only had one. 
Here is a similar style on eBay. Also Dagaz Watch has somehting similar.

number:​292321215080


----------



## onastar1989

CrusadesOClock said:


> Yeah I had read somewhere else about someone having an issue with an official sandwich dial but no measurements were mentioned. Appreciate the help, thanks!


Dial .54mm
Bezel insert .8mm
Probably some room to work with on inserts, since they can sit below, flush or above bezel edge.


----------



## CrusadesOClock

onastar1989 said:


> Dial .54mm
> Bezel insert .8mm
> Probably some room to work with on inserts, since they can sit below, flush or above bezel edge.


Thanks! 0.5 is easy enough to get a hold of and after a protective coating it should be around that 0.54 mark

Edit: oh yeah I figured bezels would have room to play with tbh, 0.8mm seems quite sturdy


----------



## kakefe

onastar1989 said:


> I found it for $10 on eBay. The guy only had one.
> Here is a similar style on eBay. Also Dagaz Watch has somehting similar.
> 
> number:​292321215080


thanks a lot

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## NOTSHARP

Work in progress.







*EDIT*

I have been asked how I did this. It was my first attempt, but this is the process that I used.

* Firstly, wear protective gear when using any chemicals!*

The parts ( case and bezel ) were submerged in Hydrochloric Acid, for about 30 minutes. After that time the surfaces had turned black. Well washed in cold water, I then brushed them with a fine brass brush, as that made life easier to get into the nooks and crannies. Wiping with a soft cloth will also work.

The next steps involved using the following.



I wore disposable gloves to avoid contamination from skin oils.

The parts were thoroughly swabbed with Isopropyl Alcohol. A saturated cotton bud ( Q tip ) was then used to apply the Perma Blue solution. The brass took colour very quickly.

Once I was happy with the overall colour, I used Renaissance Wax to coat the brass with a protective layer.

A gentle buff with a soft cloth, gave the finish shown.

Steve.


----------



## Arvac

Amphibia 020678SE "Explorer" mod



©


----------



## NOTSHARP

Edit made to post https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578-post46347425.html#post46347425, giving some details of the process.

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP

What a surprise! A double post. 



Steve.


----------



## fakehuman

Amazing work ! May I ask what bezel is that?


----------



## VWatchie

NOTSHARP said:


> Work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> I have been asked how I did this. It was my first attempt, but this is the process that I used.
> 
> * Firstly, wear protective gear when using any chemicals!*
> 
> The parts ( case and bezel ) were submerged in Hydrochloric Acid, for about 30 minutes. After that time the surfaces had turned black. Well washed in cold water, I then brushed them with a fine brass brush, as that made life easier to get into the nooks and crannies. Wiping with a soft cloth will also work.
> 
> The next steps involved using the following.
> 
> 
> 
> I wore disposable gloves to avoid contamination from skin oils.
> 
> The parts were thoroughly swabbed with Isopropyl Alcohol. A saturated cotton bud ( Q tip ) was then used to apply the Perma Blue solution. The brass took colour very quickly.
> 
> Once I was happy with the overall colour, I used Renaissance Wax to coat the brass with a protective layer.
> 
> A gentle buff with a soft cloth, gave the finish shown. The case looks like a Komandirskie, no?
> 
> Steve.


Beautiful! Were the original case and bezel gold or silver coloured? Do you know the case number? Looks like a Komandirskie!


----------



## VWatchie

NOTSHARP said:


> Work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> I have been asked how I did this. It was my first attempt, but this is the process that I used.
> 
> * Firstly, wear protective gear when using any chemicals!*
> 
> The parts ( case and bezel ) were submerged in Hydrochloric Acid, for about 30 minutes. After that time the surfaces had turned black. Well washed in cold water, I then brushed them with a fine brass brush, as that made life easier to get into the nooks and crannies. Wiping with a soft cloth will also work.
> 
> The next steps involved using the following.
> 
> 
> 
> I wore disposable gloves to avoid contamination from skin oils.
> 
> The parts were thoroughly swabbed with Isopropyl Alcohol. A saturated cotton bud ( Q tip ) was then used to apply the Perma Blue solution. The brass took colour very quickly.
> 
> Once I was happy with the overall colour, I used Renaissance Wax to coat the brass with a protective layer.
> 
> A gentle buff with a soft cloth, gave the finish shown. The case looks like a Komandirskie, no?
> 
> Steve.


Beautiful! Were the original case and bezel gold or silver coloured? Do you know the case number? Looks like a Komandirskie!


----------



## 24h

VWatchie said:


> Beautiful! Were the original case and bezel gold or silver coloured? Do you know the case number? Looks like a Komandirskie!


Looks like Komandirskie case 81.
It's brass and could have been chrome or titanium nitride plated.


----------



## saturnine

24h said:


> Looks like Komandirskie case 81.
> It's brass and could have been chrome or titanium nitride plated.


Yes, 81; though I don't recognize the bezel.

https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/81

If you want to brass one get a chrome case, trust me.


----------



## NOTSHARP

VWatchie said:


> Beautiful! Were the original case and bezel gold or silver coloured? Do you know the case number? Looks like a Komandirskie!


 This, originally.



and the bezel off this.



Steve.


----------



## Utva_56

Hi Steve ,
did you protect rubber gasket , located in the crown tube?. How about crowen , did you use Hcl to de-chrome.


----------



## Utva_56

Hi Steve ,
did you protect rubber gasket , located in the crown tube?. How about crowen , did you use Hcl to de-chrome.


----------



## kakefe

Arvac said:


> Amphibia 020678SE "Explorer" mod


Marvelous mod ... which clean bezel is it ?

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Arvac

kakefe said:


> Marvelous mod ... which clean bezel is it ?
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


Thanks! Bezel from pers184 on ebay. Currently sold out


----------



## A.Sev

I'm not a huge fan of the 960 case for everyday wear. The unusual lugs mean that my favorite straps don't work (bonetto rubber and Zulu straps) and I'm just not a bracelet guy. When I swapped my Neptune into a 100 series case, I ended up with an empty 960SE setup. I don't have any "dress watches" since I don't often get all fancied up, and in a pinch, I needed one. I found a US seller with one of the more refined looking Komandirskie's for sale (the 398 dial) and threw that into the case back in February. Honestly, it looked fine, and I probably could have left it as is.

However, Inspired by onastar1989's mod a few pages back, I decided to turn lemons into lemonaid and get a bit of experience with a more involved mod in the process.

Picked up an Ebay "explorer-ish" dial, and a set of hands from one.second.closer and did my best to cram them all together.

In reducing the dial diameter down from 30mm I may have added a few scratches here and there, and it's possible that it's *slightly* rotated (not to mention I mangled the poor, gorgeous sword minute hand trying to get it mounted - hence the stock komandirskie minute hand in the finished product) but, I'm overall happy with it. I've got a nice looking "dress" watch, and I learned a number of things to apply towards future projects!


----------



## A.Sev

Arvac said:


> Thanks! Bezel from pers184 on ebay. Currently sold out


I have one of his bezels for a 710 series case. Honestly the best of the smooth bezels I've played with. (mostly because it's tall enough to cover the "edge" of the crystal, where most bezels seem to stop short and leave you with that ugly stair-step gap)


----------



## NOTSHARP

Utva_56 said:


> Hi Steve ,
> did you protect rubber gasket , located in the crown tube?. How about crowen , did you use Hcl to de-chrome.


 I did use Hcl on the crown, but I filled the back with silicon grease first, and tried to ensure that the acid did not overflow into the back.

Steve.


----------



## onastar1989

A.Sev said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the 960 case for everyday wear. The unusual lugs mean that my favorite straps don't work (bonetto rubber and Zulu straps) and I'm just not a bracelet guy. When I swapped my Neptune into a 100 series case, I ended up with an empty 960SE setup. I don't have any "dress watches" since I don't often get all fancied up, and in a pinch, I needed one. I found a US seller with one of the more refined looking Komandirskie's for sale (the 398 dial) and threw that into the case back in February. Honestly, it looked fine, and I probably could have left it as is.
> 
> However, Inspired by onastar1989's mod a few pages back, I decided to turn lemons into lemonaid and get a bit of experience with a more involved mod in the process.
> 
> Picked up an Ebay "explorer-ish" dial, and a set of hands from one.second.closer and did my best to cram them all together.
> 
> In reducing the dial diameter down from 30mm I may have added a few scratches here and there, and it's possible that it's *slightly* rotated (not to mention I mangled the poor, gorgeous sword minute hand trying to get it mounted - hence the stock komandirskie minute hand in the finished product) but, I'm overall happy with it. I've got a nice looking "dress" watch, and I learned a number of things to apply towards future projects!
> 
> View attachment 13253303
> 
> 
> View attachment 13253305
> 
> 
> View attachment 13253307


Very cool!


----------



## saturnine

Utva_56 said:


> Hi Steve ,
> did you protect rubber gasket , located in the crown tube?. How about crowen , did you use Hcl to de-chrome.


I have read that Hcl will not harm the gaskets, just as it has no effect on plastic, but I am not a chemist.

What it will destroy, if you are not careful, is your stem. Therefore I would recommend dropping the fully assembled watch into Hcl, that way the stem is not exposed. Remove the movement if you wish but it should be watertight to 0.0254 meters.


----------



## Justin Alexander

I've been lurking on this forum for a long time, finally decided to create an account. My mod is not as extensive as I've seen on this forum, the idea was to give the watch a more rugged look. The first thing I did was to change the case, from 150 to 710. It is much more comfortable now as the 150 was too chunky for my taste. I had some problems with the movement, the auto winding was not very efficient. I removed the auto winding module all together so now is a manual wind only. I have to say I prefer it this way, is a bit more reliable and i kinda enjoy winding it every morning. Now, i had to do something with the bezel as well, specifically removing the chrome layer. That didn't worked out as my muriatic acid was too weak for the job. What it did was giving it a matte finish which i "enhanced" with a scotch brite pad. Speaking of it, i applied the same treatment to the entire case and the result is not bad. I wanted to change the second hand as well but i think i will keep the stock one for the time being. The overall result is quite nice and I'm wearing this watch most days.


----------



## 24h

New wider hands with Superluminova from Favinov fit into my already modded 120.
Edit: Yes, since posting this image I have properly aligned the minute and second hand.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Justin Alexander said:


> I've been lurking on this forum for a long time, finally decided to create an account. My mod is not as extensive as I've seen on this forum, the idea was to give the watch a more rugged look. The first thing I did was to change the case, from 150 to 710. It is much more comfortable now as the 150 was too chunky for my taste. I had some problems with the movement, the auto winding was not very efficient. I removed the auto winding module all together so now is a manual wind only. I have to say I prefer it this way, is a bit more reliable and i kinda enjoy winding it every morning. Now, i had to do something with the bezel as well, specifically removing the chrome layer. That didn't worked out as my muriatic acid was too weak for the job. What it did was giving it a matte finish which i "enhanced" with a scotch brite pad. Speaking of it, i applied the same treatment to the entire case and the result is not bad. I wanted to change the second hand as well but i think i will keep the stock one for the time being. The overall result is quite nice and I'm wearing this watch most days.
> View attachment 13260907
> View attachment 13260909
> View attachment 13260915
> View attachment 13260917


 If you used the 150 bezel, it is, I'm fairly sure, stainless steel, so there was no chrome for the acid to remove.

That said, I do like the finish that you have achieved.:-!

Steve.


----------



## Justin Alexander

I used the bezel from the 710 case as the one from the 150 didn't fit. I do know that one is made from stainless steel, I actually gave it a brushed finish before I decide to change the case 🙂


----------



## NOTSHARP

Justin Alexander said:


> I used the bezel from the 710 case as the one from the 150 didn't fit. I do know that one is made from stainless steel, I actually gave it a brushed finish before I decide to change the case ?


 Yep, 710 has a SS bezel as well.

Steve.


----------



## CrusadesOClock

Don't all new Amphibia's come with SS bezels now?

Shame really, I like the Brass bezels.


----------



## Justin Alexander

I think the new ones have have ss bezel, mine camed with the chromed brass one.


----------



## DocTone

..... some time gone 
Refreshed a shown mod ... replaced to 090 case , handwinded, flat bottom 
I love it .. new bezel insert , Igor hands and DIY second hand ... ähm second Star ? Anyway ... done ....

























[EDIT]

Some Day shots, by day lights and sun
I Blued the IGOR-hands (stainless) by heat. by the flat material some nice light effects happen.


----------



## DocTone

Double post sorry


----------



## Arvac

Amphibia SE020B33 on 150 case



©


----------



## thewatchadude

Very Seiko-esque, which doesn't mean it's not great !


----------



## fugit cronos

I had to leave room to see the caliber



















in front



















a greeting


----------



## Bauta

I posted this almost two years ago, but I have changed the case.


----------



## Dtn8

Arvac said:


> Amphibia SE020B33 on 150 case
> 
> 
> 
> ©


This is killer! the colors, case and bracelet go so well with each other, thanks for posting.


----------



## onastar1989

The variations continue..


----------



## thewatchadude

@onastar1989--love these hands--available as spare parts?


----------



## Bandido

thewatchadude said:


> @onastar1989--love these hands--available as spare parts?


Seems those hands are standard and available on Meranom. Silver, gold, blue, white and black with lollypop seconds and with a straw seconds.


----------



## thewatchadude

I've just gone though the website and could only find the blue hands and the silver with red second hands sets. Even the gold hands set is no longer available. Never saw the full silver hands set sold as spare parts. Also I would like to see the black with red second hands set available again.


----------



## 24h

thewatchadude said:


> I've just gone though the website and could only find the blue hands and the silver with red second hands sets. Even the gold hands set is no longer available. Never saw the full silver hands set sold as spare parts. Also I would like to see the black with red second hands set available again.


https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...rows-to-vostok-amphibian-watch-new-white.html


----------



## thewatchadude

OOS--anyway I already have 2 sets of these but no use for them. These are white, not silver


----------



## 24h

thewatchadude said:


> OOS--anyway I already have 2 sets of these but no use for them. These are white, not silver


I have some original 24XX silver Vostok hour and minute hands with Superluminova that I no longer need.
Are you sure that "white" on Meranom doesn't actually just mean the silver hands?

Edit: I guess these really are painted white. It doesn't show that very well from the picture.
The only silver/chromed ones they offer don't include the chromed second hand :-(


----------



## thewatchadude

Fair point that I can't be sure of what exactly is listed now. What I know is that I bought such white labelled hands a few months ago and they are actually white. Maybe I can sacrifice one set and try to take out the painting to see what's underneath.


----------



## 24h

thewatchadude said:


> Fair point that I can't be sure of what exactly is listed now. What I know is that I bought such white labelled hands a few months ago and they are actually white. Maybe I can sacrifice one set and try to take out the painting to see what's underneath.


You could always try emailing Meranom. Maybe they have some extras laying around.

What about the longer type from Favinov?


----------



## Miyota-kaiKarate

Hi all, I just got my first Amphibia today, a Zissou dial with a 420 case. My first thoughts on the watch is that it feels exceptionally small on the wrist despite the case diameter supposedly being approx. 40mm, so I was thinking of swapping out the bezel for an Am-Diver or Murphy bezel. Any 420-case owners here mind sharing their experience - does swapping the bezel make the watch look "bigger"?


----------



## Neruda

Miyota-kaiKarate, be aware that wider bezels may interfere with the crown.


----------



## CrusadesOClock

Miyota-kaiKarate said:


> Hi all, I just got my first Amphibia today, a Zissou dial with a 420 case. My first thoughts on the watch is that it feels exceptionally small on the wrist despite the case diameter supposedly being approx. 40mm, so I was thinking of swapping out the bezel for an Am-Diver or Murphy bezel. Any 420-case owners here mind sharing their experience - does swapping the bezel make the watch look "bigger"?


Before you go and spend loads on an AM Bezel you should check out these sellers on ebay;

Bandukh
Ezbant
Pers184
dr.seikostain


----------



## Jake_P

Miyota-kaiKarate said:


> Hi all, I just got my first Amphibia today, a Zissou dial with a 420 case. My first thoughts on the watch is that it feels exceptionally small on the wrist despite the case diameter supposedly being approx. 40mm, so I was thinking of swapping out the bezel for an Am-Diver or Murphy bezel. Any 420-case owners here mind sharing their experience - does swapping the bezel make the watch look "bigger"?


Here's my 420 with a Murphy bezel and Dr.Seikostain insert..


----------



## kakefe

Since i cannot use my new neptune due to the wierd stock bracelet I found a new home for him... case is my favorite 470 case and bracelet from meranom

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## onastar1989

thewatchadude said:


> @onastar1989--love these hands--available as spare parts?


Thanks. These are just the stock silver hands that come on most basic amphibians. The silver second hand is just the stock red one with the paint scraped off. 
BTW, anybody looking for brass/gold colored hands can just scrape the paint off the black or painted hands from Seikostain, like this:


----------



## 24h

Miyota-kaiKarate said:


> Hi all, I just got my first Amphibia today, a Zissou dial with a 420 case. My first thoughts on the watch is that it feels exceptionally small on the wrist despite the case diameter supposedly being approx. 40mm, so I was thinking of swapping out the bezel for an Am-Diver or Murphy bezel. Any 420-case owners here mind sharing their experience - does swapping the bezel make the watch look "bigger"?


You can also check Dagaz for a bezel for the 420 case.
I believe it was $24 but you also need a bezel insert.


----------



## Peep Williams

Arvac said:


> Amphibia SE020B33 on 150 case
> 
> 
> 
> ©


I never knew I would ever actually want a watch with a yellow dial! I love it! Too bad its a SE dial and I can't just buy one!


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

Miyota-kaiKarate said:


> Hi all, I just got my first Amphibia today, a Zissou dial with a 420 case. My first thoughts on the watch is that it feels exceptionally small on the wrist despite the case diameter supposedly being approx. 40mm, so I was thinking of swapping out the bezel for an Am-Diver or Murphy bezel. Any 420-case owners here mind sharing their experience - does swapping the bezel make the watch look "bigger"?


AM-Diver bezels fit the 420. They are recessed ti fit the Crown on the Smaller Cases.
Just go for what suits you best.
The AM-Diver bezels have beveled inserts. it´s a more finished look with the domed acrylic crystal than the flat inserts most other aftermarket bezels use.


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

Very simple mod, just a bezel and strap change, but I love the result!









Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Miyota-kaiKarate

Neruda said:


> Miyota-kaiKarate, be aware that wider bezels may interfere with the crown.


Yeah I've read about that in the forums. I wouldn't want the bezel to stick out too much as well, I think it would look weird looking at it from the side!



CrusadesOClock said:


> Before you go and spend loads on an AM Bezel you should check out these sellers on ebay;
> 
> Bandukh
> Ezbant
> Pers184
> dr.seikostain


Thanks for sharing, they all seem to have really good stuff!



Jake_P said:


> Here's my 420 with a Murphy bezel and Dr.Seikostain insert..
> 
> View attachment 13277157


That's really beautiful, loving how clean and sleek the bezel makes your watch look!



24h said:


> You can also check Dagaz for a bezel for the 420 case.
> I believe it was $24 but you also need a bezel insert.


Yeah I've heard of Dagaz, but I was always under the assumption that their bezels were for Seiko's. Guess I learnt something new today, thanks!



Uncle_Kraut said:


> AM-Diver bezels fit the 420. They are recessed ti fit the Crown on the Smaller Cases.
> Just go for what suits you best.
> The AM-Diver bezels have beveled inserts. it´s a more finished look with the domed acrylic crystal than the flat inserts most other aftermarket bezels use.


I didn't know that, thanks for sharing! Do you have any images which compares the AM-Diver bezels and other aftermarket bezels and the difference in appearance when viewed side-by-side?

Thanks for all of the replies everyone! I've pulled the trigger and gone ahead to buy the bezel. Now I just have to wait for it to arrive!


----------



## 24h

Miyota-kaiKarate said:


> Yeah I've heard of Dagaz, but I was always under the assumption that their bezels were for Seiko's. Guess I learnt something new today, thanks!


They make a bezel specifically for Vostoks, and it will fit standard Seiko bezel inserts as well as all Dagaz inserts compatible with SKX007.
To be more specific, the inserts need to be Outside 38mm, Inside 31.5mm which include the standard Seiko Divers: 6105 / 6306 / 6309 / 7002 / 7s26 SKX SKX007, SKX009, SKX011, SKX173, SKX175 etc. (0020 case).


----------



## Arvac

Peep Williams said:


> I never knew I would ever actually want a watch with a yellow dial! I love it! Too bad its a SE dial and I can't just buy one!


Thank you! I personally love yellow divers, but I can't afford a vintage Omega banana or a Breitling Avenger, a Doxa etc.
Why don't you try the "Notify if available" button? https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-020b33.html


----------



## Arvac

Peep Williams said:


> I never knew I would ever actually want a watch with a yellow dial! I love it! Too bad its a SE dial and I can't just buy one!


double post.


----------



## LBPolarBear

DocTone said:


> ..... some time gone
> Refreshed a shown mod ... replaced to 090 case , handwinded, flat bottom
> I love it .. new bezel insert , Igor hands and DIY second hand ... ähm second Star ? Anyway ... done ....
> 
> View attachment 13266841
> 
> 
> View attachment 13266843
> 
> 
> View attachment 13266845
> 
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> Some Day shots, by day lights and sun
> I Blued the IGOR-hands (stainless) by heat. by the flat material some nice light effects happen.
> 
> View attachment 13267773
> 
> 
> View attachment 13267781


Damn man~ that's sexy as hell! I'd love to see the white SE dial with the chrome trimmed triangular indices at 12-3-6-9...


----------



## LBPolarBear

DocTone said:


> ..... some time gone
> Refreshed a shown mod ... replaced to 090 case , handwinded, flat bottom
> I love it .. new bezel insert , Igor hands and DIY second hand ... ähm second Star ? Anyway ... done ....
> 
> View attachment 13266841
> 
> 
> View attachment 13266843
> 
> 
> View attachment 13266845
> 
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> Some Day shots, by day lights and sun
> I Blued the IGOR-hands (stainless) by heat. by the flat material some nice light effects happen.
> 
> View attachment 13267773
> 
> 
> View attachment 13267781


Damn man~ that's sexy as hell! I'd love to see it with the white SE dial with the chrome trimmed triangular indices at 12-3-6-9...


----------



## thewatchadude

Upskirts...


----------



## 24h

thewatchadude said:


> Upskirts...


Any idea how much thickness the smaller glass caseback adds?
On Meranom, the standard 120 is listed as 15mm and with the larger glass caseback mine is 16mm with the domed crystal included.


----------



## saturnine

From the submariner homage thread. A discount and a good cause. Win-win.

Member zachste has stepped up big time and has offered up a Carolina discount code at Cindy Strap Works for 25% off with today's sales going to help out brother G.

https://www.cincystrapco.com


----------



## Hjorpa

Might be off topic, but: 
Does the 2409 movement fit modern amphibias? ie are hands, faces, stems etc interchangable between the automatic 2416 and the 2409?
Just drowned my movement, felt like replacing it with a hand wind one.


----------



## CrusadesOClock

Hjorpa said:


> Might be off topic, but:
> Does the 2409 movement fit modern amphibias? ie are hands, faces, stems etc interchangable between the automatic 2416 and the 2409?
> Just drowned my movement, felt like replacing it with a hand wind one.


Isn't the case back bigger on newer Amphibia's to accommodate the rotor? You may need one of the flatter case backs to stop the movement rattling around, or one of those anti-magnetic things.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vostok-W...187824?hash=item3d6a9580f0:g:HqwAAOSwLWBbMpr9


----------



## thewatchadude

@24h sorry no idea about additional thickness and I have no appropriate tool to measure it
The only thing I can say is that the small glass back is somewhat doomed shapped which makes it looking like seating high on the wrist


----------



## 24h

thewatchadude said:


> @24h sorry no idea about additional thickness and I have no appropriate tool to measure it
> The only thing I can say is that the small glass back is somewhat doomed shapped which makes it looking like seating high on the wrist


I love the clear casebacks, but they definitely make the watches sit pretty high and the lugs can't hug your wrist.
Komandirskies are pretty comfortable in that regard since they are a lot thinner with a flat caseback. ;-)


----------



## NOTSHARP

420 Radio Room.



Steve.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Hjorpa said:


> Might be off topic, but:
> Does the 2409 movement fit modern amphibias? ie are hands, faces, stems etc interchangable between the automatic 2416 and the 2409?
> Just drowned my movement, felt like replacing it with a hand wind one.


The hands and dial are interchangeable between all 24xx movements. A 2409 will work fine in an Amphibia case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laserwolf

Hello all. First of all thanks to everyone for the incredible amount of Inspiration and Information. Here are my First Two Mods..


----------



## saturnine

Laserwolf said:


> Hello all. First of all thanks to everyone for the incredible amount of Inspiration and Information. Here are my First Two Mods..


Well done first post. Love that Komandirskie. Did you force that patina & if so, what were your methods? The deep contrast on the brass looks great.


----------



## Laserwolf

Thanks! Its my daily beater. I sanded it with 1200 grit. Then gave it the Boiled Egg treatment for 24h. After that, 24h with 6% vinegar and Salt in a closed jar in the Sun. A Wipe with A polishing Cloth ans thats it..


----------



## onastar1989

Laserwolf said:


> Hello all. First of all thanks to everyone for the incredible amount of Inspiration and Information. Here are my First Two Mods..


These look great. Is the bezel actually covering part of the crown on the black one?
Do you have a side shot of it?


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks

Recently completed Russian Explorer (120509) and Champagne dial diver (710661).

That's the new solid signed 20mm bracelet from Meranom, it came on the 120, it's pretty nice!









Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Laserwolf

Her you go. Theres about 0.5mm clearance to the Crown.


----------



## onastar1989

Laserwolf said:


> Her you go. Theres about 0.5mm clearance to the Crown.


Thanks! I like the larger bezel on that case. Cheers.


----------



## sonics

Laserwolf said:


> Hello all. First of all thanks to everyone for the incredible amount of Inspiration and Information. Here are my First Two Mods..


Where Do you get the big bezel? Is it the seller from poland?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar

My first mod...just a bezel/insert and strap change, but got me the tropical white diver look I was wanting for summer. Have a white perlon to throw on when I want to completely white it out, too.


----------



## 24h

Just finished modding my second ever modern Vostok.
This one is a Komandirskie 811 case with a lumed #306 T-34 Tank dial from Favinov. The Superluminova hands and bezel are also from Favinov.
On an 18mm Hadley-Roma cordura strap.

I will upload a full video of the mod similar to my previous one sometime in the next week if anyone is interested.


----------



## Laserwolf

Yes. Meranom. His Stuff is really well Made.


----------



## Bandido

Trying to solve some taste issues with my 2 new mods.


----------



## 24h

Here is my video of the latest Komandirskie that I modded.
Lighting isn't great...


----------



## Capital

Cheddar said:


> My first mod...just a bezel/insert and strap change, but got me the tropical white diver look I was wanting for summer. Have a white perlon to throw on when I want to completely white it out, too.


That came out really well. Is that a DLW ceramic insert? If so, did you have any trouble with fitment?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar

Capital said:


> That came out really well. Is that a DLW ceramic insert? If so, did you have any trouble with fitment?


Thanks! It's actually a "38mm White ceramic bezel insert for 40mm automatic watch made by parnis factory" sold by watchery2016 on ebay with listed dimensions of 38/30.5 mm. I put it in an arkustime bezel. I used a 3m double sided tape ring to secure it. I think it's slightly smaller than the space allowed in the bezel, but I can't see it the gap unless I look really closely.


----------



## Bandido

Looks like I was able to combine two perfect mods. 
The classic yacht mod on 420. Some people can call it banality, I can say it is just a classic.
And gmt 24h on 100. I've ripped an SE Antarctica 1957 for this mod.
Both on Meranom's bracelets.

Thanks to my 24h gmt mod I can say at a glance: it is 1 am in Moscow and, for example, 8 am in Sydney))))


----------



## thewatchadude

Great! The yacht dial in a 420 case is my summer watch. I added a silver SE bezel and put it on a leather/denim strap.
I also have this GMT bezel. However as it is written in Latin/English, I needed a Latin/English dial but couldn't find one for a 24h watch (


----------



## Bandido

thewatchadude said:


> Great! The yacht dial in a 420 case is my summer watch. I added a silver SE bezel and put it on a leather/denim strap.
> I also have this GMT bezel. However as it is written in Latin/English, I needed a Latin/English dial but couldn't find one for a 24h watch (


I am totally fond of Pepsi + yacht).
And I agree, Cyrillic gmt is preferable on that gmt mod, but I will survive with that mix of Latin bezel and Cyrillic dial)))).


----------



## saturnine

24h said:


> Here is my video of the latest Komandirskie that I modded.
> Lighting isn't great...


Where were you 6 years ago when I started modding Vostoks? I had to piece together instructions and gain confidence from countless threads before I made a dial/hand swap.

You should also post it here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/guide-buying-modifying-repairing-vostok-amphibia-3042242.html


----------



## thewatchadude

That music... Not very Russian but so cool!


----------



## Peep Williams

Here's my latest project!

I had an old and busted Tonneau amphibia kickin around with a decent case, and more importantly, the starburst brushing intact.

I replaced the original (real bad shape) no date, hand wind movement with a brand new 2414a along with hands, dial, new gasket, crystal, movement spacer, and fixing screws from Meranom. I used a spare 710 crown I had, and a new bezel from Bandukh on eBay.

The bracelet is a 20mm seiko bracelet from eBay that I had to file down to fit the 18mm lugs on the Tonneau.

























































The only things I don't love are the hands, which I think might be better blued or black, and the fact that the dial says 31 jewels.

Sorry for the redundant pictures, it's always hard to pare them down.


----------



## 24h

saturnine said:


> Where were you 6 years ago when I started modding Vostoks? I had to piece together instructions and gain confidence from countless threads before I made a dial/hand swap.
> 
> You should also post it here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/guide-buying-modifying-repairing-vostok-amphibia-3042242.html


:-d
Well if it makes you feel any better...I'm still learning.
Despite being very careful, I somehow managed to scratch up the chrome plating when trying to get the bezel off after fitting it for the first time even though I used multiple layers of plastic on my case knife.
I almost want to buy a new 811 case to swap :-(


----------



## saturnine

24h said:


> :-d
> Well if it makes you feel any better...I'm still learning.
> Despite being very careful, I somehow managed to scratch up the chrome plating when trying to get the bezel off after fitting it for the first time even though I used multiple layers of plastic on my case knife.
> I almost want to buy a new 811 case to swap :-(


I used to always mar cases when removing bezels until I picked up one of these:

PIXNOR Watch Opener Tool Case Opener Pry Type Repair Tools (Black) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013ULO2UY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_dnNtBbKTX2PM1


----------



## LogisticsCzar

This is on zee chopping block per my one in one out policy, comes with extras let me know if you're interested.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

saturnine said:


> I used to always mar cases when removing bezels until I picked up one of these:
> 
> PIXNOR Watch Opener Tool Case Opener Pry Type Repair Tools (Black) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013ULO2UY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_dnNtBbKTX2PM1


Thanks, I might have to check out one of those.
What's the benefit of that over a case knife? I assume will still have to cover it with tape/plastic so I don't scratch the case.
The problem with the Komandirskie is that the bezel would not pop off even with quite a bit of force. My Amphibia was much better...maybe there's more "play" between the case and bezel to get the case knife between them?


----------



## onastar1989

Peep Williams said:


> Here's my latest project!
> 
> I had an old and busted Tonneau amphibia kickin around with a decent case, and more importantly, the starburst brushing intact.
> 
> I replaced the original (real bad shape) no date, hand wind movement with a brand new 2414a along with hands, dial, new gasket, crystal, movement spacer, and fixing screws from Meranom. I used a spare 710 crown I had, and a new bezel from Bandukh on eBay.
> 
> The bracelet is a 20mm seiko bracelet from eBay that I had to file down to fit the 18mm lugs on the Tonneau.
> 
> View attachment 13312455
> 
> 
> View attachment 13312463
> 
> 
> View attachment 13312457
> 
> 
> View attachment 13312461
> 
> 
> View attachment 13312465
> 
> 
> View attachment 13312467
> 
> 
> View attachment 13312469
> 
> 
> The only things I don't love are the hands, which I think might be better blued or black, and the fact that the dial says 31 jewels.
> 
> Sorry for the redundant pictures, it's always hard to pare them down.


I bet some Buran black sword hands from Seikostain on eBay would look great with that dial.
Nice work!


----------



## saturnine

24h said:


> Thanks, I might have to check out one of those.
> What's the benefit of that over a case knife? I assume will still have to cover it with tape/plastic so I don't scratch the case.
> The problem with the Komandirskie is that the bezel would not pop off even with quite a bit of force. My Amphibia was much better...maybe there's more "play" between the case and bezel to get the case knife between them?


A case knife is a clumsy tool at best, better for spreading butter than for scratching up a watch. This has a sharper edge so it can slide further under the bezel yet you are still less likely to cut yourself. A case knife is not a lever, but this is, therefore less force is needed. You probably still want to protect the case, though I don't since there is also less material that comes into contact with the case due to its size. I always position it around 10 o'clock where I will notice scratches least.

Regarding Komandirskie vs Amphibia, I believe it just depends on the case.


----------



## 24h

saturnine said:


> A case knife is a clumsy tool at best, better for spreading butter than for scratching up a watch. This has a sharper edge so it can slide further under the bezel yet you are still less likely to cut yourself. A case knife is not a lever, but this is, therefore less force is needed. You probably still want to protect the case, though I don't since there is also less material that comes into contact with the case due to its size. I always position it around 10 o'clock where I will notice scratches least.
> 
> Regarding Komandirskie vs Amphibia, I believe it just depends on the case.


Great tips, thanks!
Just ordered one of these tools...I'll see what I've been missing. :-!


----------



## Aidanm

Peep Williams said:


> Here's my latest project!
> 
> I had an old and busted Tonneau amphibia kickin around with a decent case, and more importantly, the starburst brushing intact.
> 
> I replaced the original (real bad shape) no date, hand wind movement with a brand new 2414a along with hands, dial, new gasket, crystal, movement spacer, and fixing screws from Meranom. I used a spare 710 crown I had, and a new bezel from Bandukh on eBay.
> 
> The bracelet is a 20mm seiko bracelet from eBay that I had to file down to fit the 18mm lugs on the Tonneau.
> 
> View attachment 13312455
> 
> 
> View attachment 13312463
> 
> 
> View attachment 13312457
> 
> 
> View attachment 13312461
> 
> 
> View attachment 13312465
> 
> 
> View attachment 13312467
> 
> 
> View attachment 13312469
> 
> 
> The only things I don't love are the hands, which I think might be better blued or black, and the fact that the dial says 31 jewels.
> 
> Sorry for the redundant pictures, it's always hard to pare them down.


Where did you source the new crystal? I have a 119 as well but a standard current crystal just doesn't seem to fit properly with my press and I can't get it watertight. I've read on other threads that the 119 has a slightly different crystal but it remains a mystery to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peep Williams

I just used a standard one from meranom. I hadn't heard anything about the crystals being unique. When I lined up the crystal on the case it seemed like maybe it was a hair too large but I just pressed it on in and it fits. To be honest I haven't checked its water tightness.


----------



## saturnine

24h said:


> Great tips, thanks!
> Just ordered one of these tools...I'll see what I've been missing. :-!


You're welcome. I sincerely hope you're not disappointed.


----------



## 24h

saturnine said:


> You're welcome. I sincerely hope you're not disappointed.


I could use the tool for other things if it's not ideal for removing bezels, but I think it'll be great. I found one that was cheaper as well.
It looks like two of these tools could be filed down and act as hands removers, similar to what I purchased a few weeks ago: https://www.ebay.com/itm/191427272972


----------



## Bandido

I have 2 ceramic inserts for skx007. These are almost fit Vostok Amphibia, but too tight with low bezels like dagaz coin edge bezel.
If the bezel would be higher this 007 insert will fit ok.
Could you, comrades, suggest any high bezel for Amphibia? Not very expensive as well.
I did also try arkustime's bezels and they are slightly lower then should be.
The other thing with these 007 inserts, they are dome profiled. But this is like an additional info. May be (may be!) some one knows bezels with domed base for insert. Low probability, I know.
Here are some pictures with low bezels. The insert almost fit, but scratches the crystal. If the insert will be placed at 0,5 mm upper it will fit perfectly.


----------



## Peep Williams

onastar1989 said:


> I bet some Buran black sword hands from Seikostain on eBay would look great with that dial.
> Nice work!


I was thinking either those or black paddle hands from favinov.

I'm having a hard time justifying $20 for hands though...


----------



## Aidanm

Peep Williams said:


> I was thinking either those or black paddle hands from favinov.
> 
> I'm having a hard time justifying $20 for hands though...


I really like the Seikostain hand styles but the lume was not great. I ended up sending a set of his Mercedes style ones to Favinov for reluming and now they are nuclear! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

Bandido said:


> I have 2 ceramic inserts for skx007. These are almost fit Vostok Amphibia, but too tight with low bezels like dagaz coin edge bezel.
> If the bezel would be higher this 007 insert will fit ok.
> Could you, comrades, suggest any high bezel for Amphibia? Not very expensive as well.
> I did also try arkustime's bezels and they are slightly lower then should be.
> The other thing with these 007 inserts, they are dome profiled. But this is like an additional info. May be (may be!) some one knows bezels with domed base for insert. Low probability, I know.
> Here are some pictures with low bezels. The insert almost fit, but scratches the crystal. If the insert will be placed at 0,5 mm upper it will fit perfectly.


The problem with those inexpensive ceramic bezels is that they are domed and don't fit the Vostok replacement bezels as well as the flat ones do. Dr Seikostain's bezels are thicker and sit higher on the case than most other replacement bezels and work better with the ceramic bezel inserts. But it leaves a gap in between the crystal and the edge of the bezel. So it's 6 of one and a half dozen of the other


----------



## ThePossumKing

Bandido said:


> I have 2 ceramic inserts for skx007. These are almost fit Vostok Amphibia, but too tight with low bezels like dagaz coin edge bezel.
> If the bezel would be higher this 007 insert will fit ok.
> Could you, comrades, suggest any high bezel for Amphibia? Not very expensive as well.
> I did also try arkustime's bezels and they are slightly lower then should be.
> The other thing with these 007 inserts, they are dome profiled. But this is like an additional info. May be (may be!) some one knows bezels with domed base for insert. Low probability, I know.
> Here are some pictures with low bezels. The insert almost fit, but scratches the crystal. If the insert will be placed at 0,5 mm upper it will fit perfectly.


The problem with those inexpensive ceramic bezels is that they are domed and don't fit the Vostok replacement bezels as well as the flat ones do. Dr Seikostain's bezels are thicker and sit higher on the case than most other replacement bezels and work better with the ceramic bezel inserts. But it leaves a gap in between the crystal and the edge of the bezel. So it's 6 of one and a half dozen of the other


----------



## Bandido

I see... is Dr Seikostan's bezel the only one which can be used with that ceramic insert?


----------



## Blaughva

little_w said:


> Thank you! And I thought I searched eBay pretty carefully. I picked two so I am waiting for bandukh to confirm combined shipping. Will post photos if/when successful
> 
> EDIT: Ordered, paid. Yuri is very quick in communicting.
> 
> And by the way, I finally managed to put the clean bezel on  Third try.
> 
> View attachment 12234106


Looks great!!


----------



## Cheddar

saturnine said:


> I used to always mar cases when removing bezels until I picked up one of these:
> 
> PIXNOR Watch Opener Tool Case Opener Pry Type Repair Tools (Black) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013ULO2UY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_dnNtBbKTX2PM1


What's funny about this is that I have an extra flathead precision screwdriver from one of those phone battery replacement kits that happened to get its tip bent just like this tool. A couple of months ago when I was trying to open a particularly stubborn pressure-fit caseback that laughed at my knife I was hunting through my box for other possibilities and thought I'd give this bent screwdriver a try. Put the case in a holder, inserted the screwdriver, and it popped right off. It's been the only thing I use since, and last night I was looking at it, thinking, "I gotta find a couple of more of these to try to bend so I always have one ready."

No need to do that now...just ordered one of these! Thanks!


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

I just replaced the broken Crystal and refitted the Bezel. MilSubDude is now finished.


----------



## Jake_P

Uncle_Kraut said:


> I just replaced the broken Crystal and refitted the Bezel. MilSubDude is now finished.
> 
> View attachment 13320053


Looking good  I've been (as always) scoping out different hands..are these the Seikostein hands (Buran hour and Mercedes minute)?


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

Jake_P said:


> Looking good  I've been (as always) scoping out different hands..are these the Seikostein hands (Buran hour and Mercedes minute)?


Thanks.
And you´re right. i had first mounted Buran Hour and Minute Hands but liked the mix more. 
I also tried the Trident and Aurora Second Hand but decided the Stock Hand looks best on this one.


----------



## Jake_P

Uncle_Kraut said:


> Thanks.
> And you´re right. i had first mounted Buran Hour and Minute Hands but liked the mix more.
> I also tried the Trident and Aurora Second Hand but decided the Stock Hand looks best on this one.


Oh god - I wish I hadn't been right..I think I've become obsessed. I've been hovering over buying this combo and it's great to see them installed  His pictures are slick but sometimes don't really show you how things look in place. I agree on the second hand too - I think the stock circular one looks good. He does his own chrome second hand version but don't know if it's longer than stock..

EDIT: I just pulled the trigger and ordered a set


----------



## Nacoga

Back home after a week of holiday in Menorca, during which my Amphibia (100512) didn't come off the wrist! I brought along a black nato, and a vintage-style tropic rubber strap, but ended up wearing it on the stock bracelet. It has really made me want to get one of those solid link bracelets with the proper end links from Meranom.

Here is a shot I took of the watch, not quite 200m under, but still doing the job!









I did notice one thing which I found rather worrying. Despite no water entering the watch whatsoever, there were small spots of rust on the crown. Since I swapped out the stock crown with the Meranom stainless one, I thought this was rather odd... but I noticed that the culprit seems to be the crown tube. Has anyone experienced this with their amphibia? Despite washing the watch with a small bit of soap and water after swimming to remove all the salt, a bit of rust seems to have formed on the crown tube :/


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Nacoga said:


> I did notice one thing which I found rather worrying. Despite no water entering the watch whatsoever, there were small spots of rust on the crown. Since I swapped out the stock crown with the Meranom stainless one, I thought this was rather odd... but I noticed that the culprit seems to be the crown tube. Has anyone experienced this with their amphibia? Despite washing the watch with a small bit of soap and water after swimming to remove all the salt, a bit of rust seems to have formed on the crown tube :/


Same here with my 710, a few small rust spots on the threads after some swims in the kiddie pool and a lake. Zero saltwater exposure. Considering those threads are just to maintain compression on the seal in the crown, I'm not worried about it too much. I just regulated the watch and there were no signs of water ingress.


----------



## onastar1989

Uncle_Kraut said:


> I just replaced the broken Crystal and refitted the Bezel. MilSubDude is now finished.
> 
> View attachment 13320053


Looks great!
My milsub says hello.


----------



## thewatchadude

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Same here with my 710, a few small rust spots on the threads after some swims in the kiddie pool and a lake. Zero saltwater exposure. Considering those threads are just to maintain compression on the seal in the crown, I'm not worried about it too much. I just regulated the watch and there were no signs of water ingress.


I have this problem with a pretty new 020 SE yellow dial. I didn't wear it while scuba diving but brought it with me on the boat in a net bag. Even though it never went filly into water, there is dust on the crown threads as well. A bit disappointed and not sure I will use it for diving. I've been bringing a handful of other Amhibias in the water (either swimming pool or the sea) and never noticed this issue so far.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

thewatchadude said:


> I have this problem with a pretty new 020 SE yellow dial. I didn't wear it while scuba diving but brought it with me on the boat in a net bag. Even though it never went filly into water, there is dust on the crown threads as well. A bit disappointed and not sure I will use it for diving. I've been bringing a handful of other Amhibias in the water (either swimming pool or the sea) and never noticed this issue so far.


Why disappointed? Those threads are on the wet side of the gasket. They're going to get wet in the water and stainless steel that gets wet will rust eventually.


----------



## Peep Williams

This is the very first Vostok I ever bought, and the first automatic I've ever owned. It's been through a few revisions, but I think I like this combination the best. Not a crazy mod in the slightest, just little improvements here and there.

























































The bezel insert is a Seiko Pepsi insert I faded with bleach to try to get the blue to match a little nicer with the dial. Unfortunately it made the red a little pink. This is really my workhorse beater watch, I've had it in the ocean a handful of times, and I swam with it daily for a year or so. I did a pretty rough brushing on the top of the case, but the sides remain polished.


----------



## 24h

Peep Williams said:


> This is the very first Vostok I ever bought, and the first automatic I've ever owned. It's been through a few revisions, but I think I like this combination the best. Not a crazy mod in the slightest, just little improvements here and there.
> 
> The bezel insert is a Seiko Pepsi insert I faded with bleach to try to get the blue to match a little nicer with the dial. Unfortunately it made the red a little pink. This is really my workhorse beater watch, I've had it in the ocean a handful of times, and I swam with it daily for a year or so. I did a pretty rough brushing on the top of the case, but the sides remain polished.


Looks great! I agree that it's a little weird with the pink(ish) bezel insert but still a nice watch regardless of that.
Also a fan of Tropic Straps!


----------



## munichjoe

Peep Williams said:


> This is the very first Vostok I ever bought, and the first automatic I've ever owned. It's been through a few revisions, but I think I like this combination the best. Not a crazy mod in the slightest, just little improvements here and there.
> 
> View attachment 13321261
> 
> 
> View attachment 13321263
> 
> 
> View attachment 13321269
> 
> 
> View attachment 13321271
> 
> 
> View attachment 13321275
> 
> 
> View attachment 13321279
> 
> 
> View attachment 13321281
> 
> 
> The bezel insert is a Seiko Pepsi insert I faded with bleach to try to get the blue to match a little nicer with the dial. Unfortunately it made the red a little pink. This is really my workhorse beater watch, I've had it in the ocean a handful of times, and I swam with it daily for a year or so. I did a pretty rough brushing on the top of the case, but the sides remain polished.


What bezel is that and what strap?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peep Williams

I *think* I got it from arkustime on eBay a year or so ago, but I don't see this style anywhere on eBay now. The strap is just a 22mm (although really it seems to be somewhere closer to 21mm) Silicone Tropic style strap from eBay.


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

She´s finally done. For now.
Took me longer than expected but i´m more than Happy how it turned out.

Basemodel is a 020741 Komandirskie. (same Case as the SE 020 Amphibias)
This is the only Model with a Bezel of this Color, all other 020 have white Indices and Numerals
I took a Ybobkies Dial meant for Seiko SKX, removed the Dial Feet and attached it using Dial Dots..

Only Problem i had was the favinov Hour Hand wich i couldn´t get on, even with brute Force.
And before the whole thing flies through the window straight into the River i made the wise move to use a Stock Vostok Hand for now.


----------



## Nacoga

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Same here with my 710, a few small rust spots on the threads after some swims in the kiddie pool and a lake. Zero saltwater exposure. Considering those threads are just to maintain compression on the seal in the crown, I'm not worried about it too much. I just regulated the watch and there were no signs of water ingress.





thewatchadude said:


> I have this problem with a pretty new 020 SE yellow dial. I didn't wear it while scuba diving but brought it with me on the boat in a net bag. Even though it never went filly into water, there is dust on the crown threads as well. A bit disappointed and not sure I will use it for diving. I've been bringing a handful of other Amhibias in the water (either swimming pool or the sea) and never noticed this issue so far.


I guess it makes sense, as the threads definitely are in contact with the water. What really matters is that no water comes into the case, and since that seems to work fine, I'm happy 
What I did do, was to try and take some of the rust off with a q-tip and a tiny bit of WD-40, which seems to have worked, as well as protected the threads from further rusting now that I won't be taking it into the water any time soon. I wiped away any residual WD-40 and the threads seal nice and tightly without any "lubrication" effect remaining. Not much of a solution, but it works for me so far


----------



## avian_gator

My 420 mod - swapped in a new dial and bezel.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## japc

The same rust/corrosion happened to me (on a 710916) but the crown locked and had to use pliers to open the crown. The crown action was uneven and pretty hard afterwards.

Contacted meranom that asked the watch to be sent for repair, instead I removed the crown, cleaned the crown tube threads and the crown threads with wd40, removed and washed the crown rubber gasket that had rust residue, cleaned the wd40 and applied silicone oil (grease would be better I guess, but had none) on the threads and gasket. It's like when it came from the factory now, although the crown seems very rusty (on the inside) and should be replaced pretty soon.

I guess being on the water side it's prone do corrosion but the watch was bought in March so there hasn't been much time for that imho. Maybe the installed crown is not ss and a replacement ss crown will insure longer operation time.


----------



## saturnine

That's odd, I've never heard of nor seen this rust problem. I haven't had a Vostok in salt water but they have been in plenty of other bodies of water. 

How old are the watches that have this problem?


----------



## japc

saturnine said:


> That's odd, I've never heard of nor seen this rust problem. I haven't had a Vostok in salt water but they have been in plenty of other bodies of water.
> 
> How old are the watches that have this problem?


Mine was bough in early April 2018 and received in early May 2018. Has had some salt water washes in the last couple of months.

Edit: Missed that we're already in 2018 and not in 2017


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

saturnine said:


> That's odd, I've never heard of nor seen this rust problem. I haven't had a Vostok in salt water but they have been in plenty of other bodies of water.
> 
> How old are the watches that have this problem?


Got mine this spring.


----------



## 24h

New signed crown on my 120 mod...I don't know if I will keep it. The "B" is so far from lining up. :-(
Opinions on the old vs new crown?


----------



## onastar1989

24h said:


> New signed crown on my 120 mod...I don't know if I will keep it. The "B" is so far from lining up. :-(
> Opinions on the old vs new crown?
> 
> View attachment 13323977
> View attachment 13323981
> 
> View attachment 13323983
> View attachment 13323985


I like how the teeth on the B crown match the teeth in the bezel. And the other crown looks a bit crooked - maybe not screwed in all the way? I like the look of those stainless crowns with less teeth in them but think they look better on tool-ish looking watches.


----------



## onastar1989

Put a new bezel insert in this one to give it more of a Black Bay look.


----------



## 24h

onastar1989 said:


> I like how the teeth on the B crown match the teeth in the bezel. And the other crown looks a bit crooked - maybe not screwed in all the way? I like the look of those stainless crowns with less teeth in them but think they look better on tool-ish looking watches.


I think the crown was pretty tight - it might have just been the angle from where I took the photo.
Definitely agree with you about the teeth matching the bezel, I just really don't like how the logo doesn't align. I'm guessing the only way to fix this is by turning the threaded crown tube, which I probably won't be doing. 
How are these fitted, is it epoxy?


----------



## onastar1989

24h said:


> I think the crown was pretty tight - it might have just been the angle from where I took the photo.
> Definitely agree with you about the teeth matching the bezel, I just really don't like how the logo doesn't align. I'm guessing the only way to fix this is by turning the threaded crown tube, which I probably won't be doing.
> How are these fitted, is it epoxy?


Have you tried taking the B crown all the way out, rotating it, then putting it back in? Not sure but I think the crown tubes are pressed in, so you may be able to rotate it with pliers. They're $2.00 from Meranom if you screw it up. Here's a photo.


----------



## 24h

onastar1989 said:


> Have you tried taking the B crown all the way out, rotating it, then putting it back in? Not sure but I think the crown tubes are pressed in, so you may be able to rotate it with pliers. They're $2.00 from Meranom if you screw it up. Here's a photo.
> View attachment 13324111


Might give it a try but I don't want to screw up the threads.
They are really only pressed in?

Edit: Meranom says "pressed in with glue".


----------



## japc

japc said:


> Mine was bough in early April 2017 and received in early May 2017. Has had some salt water washes in the last couple of months.


Missed that we're already in 2018 and not in 2017. So this was bought about the same time as odd_and_vintage_fan's.

Maybe a batch problem?


----------



## skunkworks

Jake_P said:


> Oh god - I wish I hadn't been right..I think I've become obsessed. I've been hovering over buying this combo and it's great to see them installed  His pictures are slick but sometimes don't really show you how things look in place. I agree on the second hand too - I think the stock circular one looks good. He does his own chrome second hand version but don't know if it's longer than stock..
> 
> EDIT: I just pulled the trigger and ordered a set


The seikostain second hand is longer, looks great!









Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

24h said:


> New signed crown on my 120 mod...I don't know if I will keep it. The "B" is so far from lining up. :-(
> Opinions on the old vs new crown?


When brand new, the B on my crown lined up like yours. After some time wearing in the seals and threads, it now lines up exactly upside down. 

For the 710557 I bought, the website photo shows the B oriented 90 degrees off from lining up. That was their chance to cherry-pick the peak of perfection off of their assembly line, and they picked one with the crown oriented like that.

It's funny, but I don't mind for this one because when it's tight, it's doing its job of keeping water out and that's more important to me than aesthetics. Every other signed crown I have is rotated until it's oriented perfectly after winding/time setting.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Weird. First double post.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

japc said:


> Missed that we're already in 2018 and not in 2017. So this was bought about the same time as odd_and_vintage_fan's.
> 
> Maybe a batch problem?


Did they perhaps get a new steel supplier after all of the tariff stuff started?

My understanding is for structural steel, the US products tend to have higher chrome content, which reduces corrosion even for the same strength of steel. Possibly switching one supplier's stainless steel for another supplier's could have similar effects even if both products meet the required specifications.


----------



## 24h

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> When brand new, the B on my crown lined up like yours. After some time wearing in the seals and threads, it now lines up exactly upside down.
> 
> For the 710557 I bought, the website photo shows the B oriented 90 degrees off from lining up. That was their chance to cherry-pick the peak of perfection off of their assembly line, and they picked one with the crown oriented like that.
> 
> It's funny, but I don't mind for this one because when it's tight, it's doing its job of keeping water out and that's more important to me than aesthetics. Every other signed crown I have is rotated until it's oriented perfectly after winding/time setting.


Yeah, I guess there's nothing really to worry about as long as it's keeping water out like it should.
It's not something a random person would notice, but for me, just the thought of it is annoying. :-d :-(
Same reason why I want to replace my 811 case with a new one because I scratched it up when taking the bezel off. Unless someone is closely inspecting it, they'd never notice.


----------



## Jake_P

I feel your pain..I'm pretty much the same. I had an awful time removing the bezel on my first Amphibia and put some scratches on it..can't stand damaging stuff! My second Amphibia bezel swap was pain free.. I had considered buying a new case for the first watch, then just forgot (reluctantly) about it


----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> I like how the teeth on the B crown match the teeth in the bezel. And the other crown looks a bit crooked - maybe not screwed in all the way? I like the look of those stainless crowns with less teeth in them but think they look better on tool-ish looking watches.


I agree on the stock crown matching the bezel..but I do also like the chunky version too  I came to the same conclusion on my 420 case. I have the stock crown on (brushed face) which matches the Murphy bezel but I have the two other variant crowns (stock with polished face, and SS chunky one) but have yet to decide on the final one. I seem to be amassing a large quantity of 'what if's' parts!


----------



## 24h

Jake_P said:


> I feel your pain..I'm pretty much the same. I had an awful time removing the bezel on my first Amphibia and put some scratches on it..can't stand damaging stuff! My second Amphibia bezel swap was pain free.. I had considered buying a new case for the first watch, then just forgot (reluctantly) about it


Unfortunately mine was Komandirskie, so there's some exposed brass now. :-(



Jake_P said:


> I agree on the stock crown matching the bezel..but I do also like the chunky version too  I came to the same conclusion on my 420 case. I have the stock crown on (brushed face) which matches the Murphy bezel but I have the two other variant crowns (stock with polished face, and SS chunky one) but have yet to decide on the final one. I seem to be amassing a large quantity of 'what if's' parts!


Same...I have a ton of spare parts now.


----------



## saturnine

japc said:


> Missed that we're already in 2018 and not in 2017. So this was bought about the same time as odd_and_vintage_fan's.
> 
> Maybe a batch problem?


That was my thought.

I have a 119 case that sees the most water without any issues - can't remember when they stopped making those (80s?), but mine is probably toward the end. A 420 case that was bought separately in...2016? And a Komandirskie case bought and stripped in the same timeframe. No rust to be found.


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> Same...I have a ton of spare parts now.


I'm only just starting out but I assume one day my desk will look like this 








I'm sure there are people on here that actually have tables like this already..!


----------



## pmazzola

Hey, would anyone happen to know if a seiko movement like the NH35 or 7s26 would be able to fit into an amphibia case


----------



## Bandido

pmazzola said:


> Hey, would anyone happen to know if a seiko movement like the NH35 or 7s26 would be able to fit into an amphibia case


This is interesting plot twist)))
Not sure. Anyway you will definitely have to get some customised ring for that movement. And of course you have to do something with the crown.
To be sure it is necessary to compare the movements height and diameter.
Sorry for Captain Obviousness speech))).


----------



## Miyota-kaiKarate

My first mod involves a simple bezel swap. 420 Zissou on a bond strap!









Also, I think that the lume on the Amphibia takes some getting used to, but it's not as bad as some make it out to be - woke up at 5am the other day and happened to see the hour and minute hands faintly glowing!


----------



## japc

Miyota-kaiKarate said:


> Also, I think that the lume on the Amphibia takes some getting used to, but it's not as bad as some make it out to be - woke up at 5am the other day and happened to see the hour and minute hands faintly glowing!


Conclusions on if that's good or not depend on your night schedule. That would be half an hour in the dark for me. But yes, the lume is not so bad, at least compared to other quirks on the Amphibian.


----------



## A.Sev

813 dial with blued steel hands sitting in a modified 150 case (bead blasted, then the edges and corners were hand rubbed with some cratex abrasives for a subtle worn look), big toothed stainless crown, and a brushed meranom smooth bezel.


----------



## sobwanhoser

Vostok 090 - believe it is a SE version, due to the radial brushed case?
Modded with a stuck zavar001 PO style bezel :-| and mesh..


----------



## ThePossumKing

sobwanhoser said:


> Vostok 090 - believe it is a SE version, due to the radial brushed case?
> Modded with a stuck zavar001 PO style bezel :-| and mesh..
> View attachment 13340989


That's why I hate those el cheapo bezels you find on eBay


----------



## PanKorop

ThePossumKing said:


> That's why I hate those el cheapo bezels you find on eBay


 . ..when there's aplenty tasteful El Blingo bezels at Sotheby's?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Blancpain-...let-metal-excellent-etat-/283043190637?_ul=FR

___________________________________
Poljot-arians of the world, unite!


----------



## sobwanhoser

ThePossumKing said:


> That's why I hate those el cheapo bezels you find on eBay


Yup...I'm learnin.....besides the Murphy, any recommendations?


----------



## 24h

sobwanhoser said:


> ThePossumKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I hate those el cheapo bezels you find on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...I'm learnin.....besides the Murphy, any recommendations?
Click to expand...

Dagaz, Murphy, dr.seikostain, favinov.


----------



## PanKorop

24h said:


> Dagaz, Murphy, dr.seikostain, favinov.


... and bandukh (eBay) - not Seiko SKX flat rings adapters, but solely Amphibia designs, engraved steel or with his own inserts.

Not to forget: Dmitry Persidsky (pers184 on eBay) for bespoke, hand-milled, solid stainless steel engraved bezels without insert. Colour fillings on demand. Imho closer to the spirit of the original Amphibias.


----------



## Aidanm

PanKorop said:


> ... and bandukh (eBay) - not Seiko SKX flat rings adapters, but solely Amphibia designs, engraved steel or with his own inserts.
> 
> Not to forget: Dmitry Persidsky (pers184 on eBay) for bespoke, hand-milled, solid stainless steel engraved bezels without insert. Colour fillings on demand. Imho closer to the spirit of the original Amphibias.


Agree. I got my first pers bezel the other day. Great quality. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

Now, snap this Pilgrim series (he makes three variations now!) on a Vostok 24h or double-time (aka "GMT") and you have a true orientation tool watch!

I'll presume you've seen the 2018 "Elbrus" Alpinist-killer project ? https://www.watchuseek.com/f911/


----------



## Aidanm

PanKorop said:


> Now, snap this Pilgrim series (he makes three variations now!) on a Vostok 24h or double-time (aka "GMT") and you have a true orientation tool watch!
> 
> I'll presume you've seen the 2018 "Elbrus" Alpinist-killer project ? https://www.watchuseek.com/f911/


Exactly!! The photo posted was me just trying it out on the 470 case to see if I like the combination.
It's destined to go onto a project watch that Favinov is working on at the moment for me. Essentially the internals of the recent 420 SE 24 hr watch, black face transplanted into a restored 470 case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brownijo

My first time Modding watches. I just wanted to add it to the revival. 420 case swapped to a 710, changed handset to One Last Second hour and minute set with trident second hand, shark bezel with Planet Ocean blue insert, and J.Vander mesh bracelet.


----------



## thewatchadude

Nice brutal look !


----------



## saturnine

Aidanm said:


> Agree. I got my first pers bezel the other day. Great quality.


I must be the only one that had a bad experience with Pers. I contacted him for one of his bezels, which he made and shipped to me. Problem was, it didn't look like the photo of his. I contacted him about it and he agreed and said he would re make it. Over the course of a year or more and several pms where promises were made, I never received a replacement, nor a refund and the last several requests for an update have gone unanswered.

The ridges were supposed to be straight, rather than at an angle.



















"The soul has greater need of the ideal than of the real. It is by the real that we exist. It is by the ideal that we live."
~Victor Hugo


----------



## skunkworks

sobwanhoser said:


> Yup...I'm learnin.....besides the Murphy, any recommendations?


I've used dagaz bezels twice, both rotate freely with enough resistance to stay in place as well.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Brownijo

From stock to original right out of the box


----------



## ThePossumKing

sobwanhoser said:


> Yup...I'm learnin.....besides the Murphy, any recommendations?


Boris_gvb on eBay and Dr Seikostain on eBay.

I don't recommend the Dagaz bezels. They were a huge disappointment to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P

ThePossumKing said:


> Boris_gvb on eBay and Dr Seikostain on eBay.
> 
> I don't recommend the Dagaz bezels. They were a huge disappointment to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm really happy with my Murphy bezel and dr Seikostain insert..really decent quality and you get what you pay for. I recently ordered a Roytone (ebay) bezel and insert as it was the only insert I could find in that style that wasn't overly glossy. They are quite a lot cheaper than my other purchases so aren't expecting the same quality...Anyone else tried these Roytone bezels?


----------



## 24h

ThePossumKing said:


> Boris_gvb on eBay and Dr Seikostain on eBay.
> 
> I don't recommend the Dagaz bezels. They were a huge disappointment to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was there something wrong with yours, or you just didn't like it?
I think it looks great on my 120, but of course that's just my opinion. :-d


----------



## ThePossumKing

24h said:


> Was there something wrong with yours, or you just didn't like it?
> I think it look great on my 120, but of course that's just my opinion. :-d


Compared to the other bezels, this one just seems cheap and it looks cheap. There is no substance or heft to it and the coin edge surface is tiny!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

ThePossumKing said:


> Compared to the other bezels, this one just seems cheap and it looks cheap. There is no substance or heft to it and the coin edge surface is tiny!


I don't have anything to compare my Dagaz bezel with other than one from Favinov, which I believe is just a relumed Meranom bezel.
Wouldn't say that I like one over the other; they are just different.


----------



## onastar1989

eBay item number:232535202976

I've had good luck with 3 bezels I got from Arkustime on ebay. I had a little trouble with one where the slot for the wire wasn't deep enough and I had to muck around with it for a while, bending the wire at different angles until I got a good fit.


----------



## onastar1989

PanKorop said:


> . ..when there's aplenty tasteful El Blingo bezels at Sotheby's?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Blancpain-...let-metal-excellent-etat-/283043190637?_ul=FR
> 
> ___________________________________
> Poljot-arians of the world, unite!


Maybe someone should start a thread on bezels that cost more than the watch.


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

The Second Hand seemed to be too loud so i changed it to an unlumed Vostok Hand. I like it much better now.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Besides the Scuba Dude, this is got to be my favorite dial to use as a base for mods. I love the stark military aspect of this dial. This is the 4th example of this dial in my collection


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

I like this dial and have made my own mod with it. However I am a bit disappointed that the numerals are actually grey not white. This makes it not that easy to read, going against the military spirit I think.


----------



## ThePossumKing

thewatchadude said:


> I like this dial and have made my own mod with it. However I am a bit disappointed that the numerals are actually grey not white. This makes it not that easy to read, going against the military spirit I think.


This one has the silver numerals, but I do have the same dial with white numerals as well. They are usually the transition models with no 'made in...' at the bottom of the dial. I can't find a pic of it right now, but I'll take one when I get home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989




----------



## Uncle_Kraut

Sleek Explorer except for the "Swiss Made"


----------



## 24h

> View attachment 13351147


Dial?


----------



## onastar1989

Uncle_Kraut said:


> Sleek Explorer except for the "Swiss Made"


Haha, thanks! For some reason I don't feel too bad about putting a $12 dial from China that says Swiss Made in a Russian watch.


----------



## onastar1989

24h said:


> Dial?


eBay item
number:222643317307


----------



## onastar1989

Uncle_Kraut said:


> Sleek Explorer except for the "Swiss Made" [/
> Singapore, actually.


----------



## 24h

onastar1989 said:


> eBay item
> number:222643317307


Very cool. Did anything require modification or did it drop into a Vostok easily?
What are those hands, dr.seikostain?


----------



## onastar1989

24h said:


> Very cool. Did anything require modification or did it drop into a Vostok easily?
> What are those hands, dr.seikostain?


The only thing I had to do was remove the four dial feet. 
Yes, hands from Seikostain via eBay. I had some trouble getting the second hand on and had to open the hole a little with a needle. 
Cheers.


----------



## onastar1989

Lume shot


----------



## VWatchie

Come to think of it, perhaps this post better belongs in this thread?


----------



## Aidanm

Just heard from Favinov that me 420SE 24 hr is nearly ready. Teaser photo 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Sev

The LandPhibia!

I wanted something a bit more terrestrial and reminiscent of a field watch, so I set to work on the biggest mod I've ever done in my short time playing around with watches.

After reading a great tutorial on making your own dials, I set about to create my own field dial - I think it retains a bit of the Russian flavor while being very personal to me. The subtle topography in the background belongs to one of my favorite local hiking areas (there's actually a gorgeous waterfall right where the center of the dial is). I added Flavinov's new wide style Amphibia hands with his blue lume, and I used Noctilumina's B17F kit to add the lumed pips around the outer edge to match. The bezel is from Bandukh/VCS (why don't more people make good compass bezels!). The case is a modified 710 with the edges ground down to remove some of the "top down" squareness (more turtle-ish now). The case and signed stainless crown were both bead blasted to take them to a matte finish, and I painted the crystal retention ring to add a bit of color to the face and compliment the dial text. Currently, it's sitting on a blue Perlon strap (lightweight, breathable, quick drying and secure - all the good things you want from a field watch strap).

This would be the first time I've modified the shape of a case, built a dial or did anything with lume, and all of those aspects were great learning experiences.


----------



## 24h

A.Sev said:


> The LandPhibia!
> 
> I wanted something a bit more terrestrial and reminiscent of a field watch, so I set to work on the biggest mod I've ever done in my short time playing around with watches.
> 
> After reading a great tutorial on making your own dials, I set about to create my own field dial - I think it retains a bit of the Russian flavor while being very personal to me. The subtle topography in the background belongs to one of my favorite local hiking areas (there's actually a gorgeous waterfall right where the center of the dial is). I added Flavinov's new wide style Amphibia hands with his blue lume, and I used Noctilumina's B17F kit to add the lumed pips around the outer edge to match. The bezel is from Bandukh/VCS (why don't more people make good compass bezels!). The case is a modified 710 with the edges ground down to remove some of the "top down" squareness (more turtle-ish now). The case and signed stainless crown were both bead blasted to take them to a matte finish, and I painted the crystal retention ring to add a bit of color to the face and compliment the dial text. Currently, it's sitting on a blue Perlon strap (lightweight, breathable, quick drying and secure - all the good things you want from a field watch strap).
> 
> This would be the first time I've modified the shape of a case, built a dial or did anything with lume, and all of those aspects were great learning experiences.
> 
> View attachment 13359239


Great job on this mod. I also really like the lume :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Sogeha

A.Sev that is really impressive 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JSRB

*My modded vostok Amphibia*

Received the original and it broke on vacation. The seller happily provided a free replacement but did not want the broken piece back.

I quickly found that all that was wrong was an undone screw in the movement. A quick fix I thought.

But why stop there? I don't need two identical watches and after seeing all the fantastic mods people have done with amphibias I figured I would test my hand.

I sourced a new dial, hands, bezel, strap, case back, and crown. (Favinov for hands, bezel, dial) (meranom for crown and case back) (cristopher ward for strap)

And I ordered them all and began the tedious task of waiting for my deliveries.

After what seemed like forever it all arrived and this morning I created my first watch.

Pics 


http://imgur.com/NiKXqBi


----------



## Solotov

Been searching for the no date versions of some classic 'dierskies. This dial came in the mail today!


----------



## 24h

*Re: My modded vostok Amphibia*

Excellent mod - makes me think about getting a watch with a blue dial (all of mine are black)!
You can also post here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578-93.html


----------



## saturnine

Solotov said:


> Been searching for the no date versions of some classic 'dierskies. This dial came in the mail today!
> 
> View attachment 13362359


Blue with envy. I could do without the date on my version of that dial.

"The soul has greater need of the ideal than of the real. It is by the real that we exist. It is by the ideal that we live." ~Victor Hugo


----------



## Denesenko

A.Sev said:


> The LandPhibia!
> 
> I wanted something a bit more terrestrial and reminiscent of a field watch, so I set to work on the biggest mod I've ever done in my short time playing around with watches.
> 
> After reading a great tutorial on making your own dials, I set about to create my own field dial - I think it retains a bit of the Russian flavor while being very personal to me. The subtle topography in the background belongs to one of my favorite local hiking areas (there's actually a gorgeous waterfall right where the center of the dial is). I added Flavinov's new wide style Amphibia hands with his blue lume, and I used Noctilumina's B17F kit to add the lumed pips around the outer edge to match. The bezel is from Bandukh/VCS (why don't more people make good compass bezels!). The case is a modified 710 with the edges ground down to remove some of the "top down" squareness (more turtle-ish now). The case and signed stainless crown were both bead blasted to take them to a matte finish, and I painted the crystal retention ring to add a bit of color to the face and compliment the dial text. Currently, it's sitting on a blue Perlon strap (lightweight, breathable, quick drying and secure - all the good things you want from a field watch strap).
> 
> This would be the first time I've modified the shape of a case, built a dial or did anything with lume, and all of those aspects were great learning experiences.
> 
> View attachment 13359229
> 
> 
> View attachment 13359231
> 
> 
> View attachment 13359235
> 
> 
> View attachment 13359237
> 
> 
> View attachment 13359239


Great reshape results of the case
I did the same with my case.


----------



## Jake_P

Not a finished mod...in fact, could do with some advice  I decided on swapping out the hands for a chunkier set to go with the new chunkier bezel. I ordered a Seiko compatible set and knew I'd have to close up the hole on the hour hand. This being my first proper mod, I thought why not and after a very painful experience I finally managed it. Annoyingly I found that I needed to ever so slightly do the same treatment to the minute hand, even though it *should* have fit..I did it all with some high quality jewellery pliers (from the missus) and after wrecking the first set, I was successful on the second (they were dirt cheap hands however!). I must say that I feel well and truly abused by the experience but am happy with the look now.

I can't for the life of me install the second hand however without it just slowly drifting down and falling off. I took apart the auto winding gears and got access to the leaf spring but it didn't look like it was out of alignment as suggested by Ratfacedgit on his youtube video. When I install the second hand, it's incredibly springy which I'm guessing is the leaf spring flexing underneath? Can I just place a finger over the leaf spring and install the hand like that?

When it's correctly installed, with it feel firm like the other hands?

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Peep Williams

Sorry, I can't answer your question, but I do have a question for you: How did you determine which Seiko hands are compatible?


----------



## 24h

You shouldn't have to remove the auto winding bridge to attach the second hand, as this already applies pressure on the "left spring".
Only if it's a manual wind do you have to take those steps.

Edit: Why is the forum now double posting when I only press submit once? I never managed to double post in the past when this was an issue, but now it's doing it automatically. o|


----------



## Jake_P

Peep Williams said:


> Sorry, I can't answer your question, but I do have a question for you: How did you determine which Seiko hands are compatible?


The Seiko hole diameters are 1.5mm for Hour, and 0.90mm for Minute, and the Vostok is 1.4mm and 0.90 respectively. The flange on the underside of the hand where the hole is punched through was deeper than the stock Vostok minute, but did end up fitting after some noodling. The Vostok stock minute hand doesn't seem to have any flange at all - it's just totally flat..

- - - Updated - - -



Peep Williams said:


> Sorry, I can't answer your question, but I do have a question for you: How did you determine which Seiko hands are compatible?


The Seiko hole diameters are 1.5mm for Hour, and 0.90mm for Minute, and the Vostok is 1.4mm and 0.90 respectively. The flange on the underside of the hand where the hole is punched through was deeper than the stock Vostok minute, but did end up fitting after some noodling. The Vostok stock minute hand doesn't seem to have any flange at all - it's just totally flat..


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> You shouldn't have to remove the auto winding bridge to attach the second hand, as this already applies pressure on the "left spring".
> Only if it's a manual wind do you have to take those steps.
> 
> Edit: Why is the forum now double posting when I only press submit once? I never managed to double post in the past when this was an issue, but now it's doing it automatically. o|


Hmm, so should the second hand just sit firmly in from the get go then? Do you have to really push down on it or gently seat it in?

- - - Updated - - -



24h said:


> You shouldn't have to remove the auto winding bridge to attach the second hand, as this already applies pressure on the "left spring".
> Only if it's a manual wind do you have to take those steps.
> 
> Edit: Why is the forum now double posting when I only press submit once? I never managed to double post in the past when this was an issue, but now it's doing it automatically. o|


Hmm, so should the second hand just sit firmly in from the get go then? Do you have to really push down on it or gently seat it in?


----------



## 24h

Jake_P said:


> Hmm, so should the second hand just sit firmly in from the get go then? Do you have to really push down on it or gently seat it in?


I've always had to push down to fully secure it onto the second hand pinion, but it requires nowhere near the amount of force that the hour and minute hands require.


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> I've always had to push down to fully secure it onto the second hand pinion, but it requires nowhere near the amount of force that the hour and minute hands require.


What I'm finding is that I push the second hand down, and there is a lot of 'springy' travel as it descends..when I gently release the pressure it raises up again and isn't correctly seated. That's why I thought maybe the leaf spring was flexing or something?

- - - Updated - - -



24h said:


> I've always had to push down to fully secure it onto the second hand pinion, but it requires nowhere near the amount of force that the hour and minute hands require.


What I'm finding is that I push the second hand down, and there is a lot of 'springy' travel as it descends..when I gently release the pressure it raises up again and isn't correctly seated. That's why I thought maybe the leaf spring was flexing or something?


----------



## 24h

Weird, that does sound like the leaf spring but I haven't had that issue when the auto winding bridge is still attached. Only when it was removed and on a 2414A manual wind.
Guess we'll need a reply from the experts :-!


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

I have the same impression. 
What i did was removing the Rotor (i always remove it so it´s off anyways) grab a Spare Crown (or the Crown of the Watch if you are extra careful not to bend the Stem)
and stick it in the hole for the rotor screw. it stops the Leaf Spring from moving too far down.
At least thats what i think helped setting the second hand. may be placebo but if it works it works, right?


----------



## Jake_P

Uncle_Kraut said:


> I have the same impression.
> What i did was removing the Rotor (i always remove it so it´s off anyways) grab a Spare Crown (or the Crown of the Watch if you are extra careful not to bend the Stem)
> and stick it in the hole for the rotor screw. it stops the Leaf Spring from moving too far down.
> At least thats what i think helped setting the second hand. may be placebo but if it works it works, right?


Interesting..I've never heard of that. I did somehow manage to put on the second hand (didn't do anything different however) but as has happened before it may come loose..Will probably switch out the second hand anyways because y'know I don't ever really want to finish, said no-one ever..

I really like the look of the new hands and bezel now though - very tooly, especially with the SS crown. As 24hr's recent dilemma with his SS crown, I feel like the original crown probably does match the bezel and case better but I LOVE that chunky matt hunk 'o steel 

EDIT: The bezel isn't clipped on yet - it's just limply lying there like me after the hand broaching..


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> Interesting..I've never heard of that. I did somehow manage to put on the second hand (didn't do anything different however) but as has happened before it may come loose..Will probably switch out the second hand anyways because y'know I don't ever really want to finish, said no-one ever..
> 
> I really like the look of the new hands and bezel now though - very tooly, especially with the SS crown. As 24hr's recent dilemma with his SS crown, I feel like the original crown probably does match the bezel and case better but I LOVE that chunky matt hunk 'o steel
> 
> EDIT: The bezel isn't clipped on yet - it's just limply lying there like me after the hand broaching..
> 
> View attachment 13371377


Looks good. I think that dial and the 647 are my favorite Vostok dials. But which to use on my next mod..?
Maybe you need to pinch the tube on the second hand slightly.
I have never taken the rotor off before fitting the hands on any of my mods. I just line up the second hand and give it a couple light taps. I know what you mean about never quite being finished - I've changed my Vostok mods countless times. BTW, Seikostain sells that larger minute hand, which you probably already know.


----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> Looks good. I think that dial and the 647 are my favorite Vostok dials. But which to use on my next mod..?
> Maybe you need to pinch the tube on the second hand slightly.
> I have never taken the rotor off before fitting the hands on any of my mods. I just line up the second hand and give it a couple light taps. I know what you mean about never quite being finished - I've changed my Vostok mods countless times. BTW, Seikostain sells that larger minute hand, which you probably already know.


Thanks  Yeah, I love this dial too. One of the most stripped back and utilitarian ones - prefect for a diver  Yup, you may be right in crimping the second hand but gargh, I don't want to go there again! Indeed, I have that minute hand already though I didn't like the look of it in the flesh as it tapers slightly towards the tip. I also had the nice Seikostain Mercedes second hand which looked great, until I put in on the side and NEVER saw it again! Arghh! It didn't fly off or anything - it just vanished from the bench. What a schoolboy error!


----------



## armanh

Not much of a mod, just swapped the the stock bezel for the bandukh wave spectrum bezel, but now it looks like a completely different watch and makes the dial really pop out.


----------



## Solotov

Green dial came in the mail today! Don't have time to swap it onto a 2415 yet, but threw it in a 420 case just to see how it looks. Just need to find a no-date black tank now!


----------



## JSRB

My modded vostok Amphibia
Received the original and it broke on vacation. The seller happily provided a free replacement but did not want the broken piece back.

I quickly found that all that was wrong was an undone screw in the movement. A quick fix I thought.

But why stop there? I don't need two identical watches and after seeing all the fantastic mods people have done with amphibias I figured I would test my hand.

I sourced a new dial, hands, bezel, strap, case back, and crown. (Favinov for hands, bezel, dial) (meranom for crown and case back) (cristopher ward for strap)

And I ordered them all and began the tedious task of waiting for my deliveries.

After what seemed like forever it all arrived and this morning I created my first watch.

Pics 


http://imgur.com/NiKXqBi


----------



## Ipse

Vostok Amphibia Sailboat...before and after. Brushed the upper part of the case, changed to Pepsi bezel (eBay) and a Samsung G3 silicone band - very "summer-ish" watch if you ask me 
Quite pleased with my 80$ (all in) watch (not so much with the pics...time for a new phone).


----------



## A.Sev

just noticed these on Meranom: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...-2409-2414-2403-manual-winding-movements.html

It's the flat "komandirskie" style caseback, but sized up for amphibia cases! I have a couple mods with 2414 movements that will benefit from being way slimmer!


----------



## VWatchie

*Re: My modded vostok Amphibia*



JSRB said:


> Received the original and it broke on vacation. The seller happily provided a free replacement but did not want the broken piece back.
> 
> I quickly found that all that was wrong was an undone screw in the movement. A quick fix I thought.
> 
> But why stop there? I don't need two identical watches and after seeing all the fantastic mods people have done with amphibias I figured I would test my hand.
> 
> I sourced a new dial, hands, bezel, strap, case back, and crown. (Favinov for hands, bezel, dial) (meranom for crown and case back) (cristopher ward for strap)
> 
> And I ordered them all and began the tedious task of waiting for my deliveries.
> 
> After what seemed like forever it all arrived and this morning I created my first watch.
> 
> Pics
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/NiKXqBi


Congrats, and great looking mod!


----------



## VWatchie

A.Sev said:


> just noticed these on Meranom: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...-2409-2414-2403-manual-winding-movements.html
> 
> It's the flat "komandirskie" style caseback, but sized up for amphibia cases! I have a couple mods with 2414 movements that will benefit from being way slimmer!


That's great! Thanks for the tip! eBay seller Favinov sold me two vintage flat case backs for Amphibian for $13 including shipping a year ago. Used one of them with my "Three Crowns" mod.


----------



## LA-TokyoGMT

I had a lot of fun making this world time mod for my father in law!  One Second Closer Shark Bezel, Tokyo London blue insert, and Barton elite silicon strap.


----------



## JimmyOlber

Initially had plans to keep the blued hands on this one, took advantage of Meranom's spare parts change service as I was already requesting a swap for black date wheel.. unfortunately upon arrival I found the seconds hand bouncing around inside and upon further inspection noticed it had suffered a small scratch in the process. Small enough to have to look very hard to see it but it's just one of those things that you know is there and will drive you nuts!

So I installed that lovely long red seconds hand and after a few days I realized that that was certainly the way to go though was not so crazy about the blued hour/minute and red seconds combo. Had a set of matte black Burran from dr.seikostain destined for another movement and needless to say I will be ordering another set of matte black Burran from dr.seikostain.

In the end very happy with the looks!


----------



## onastar1989

JimmyOlber said:


> Initially had plans to keep the blued hands on this one, took advantage of Meranom's spare parts change service as I was already requesting a swap for black date wheel.. unfortunately upon arrival I found the seconds hand bouncing around inside and upon further inspection noticed it had suffered a small scratch in the process. Small enough to have to look very hard to see it but it's just one of those things that you know is there and will drive you nuts!
> 
> So I installed that lovely long red seconds hand and after a few days I realized that that was certainly the way to go though was not so crazy about the blued hour/minute and red seconds combo. Had a set of matte black Burran from dr.seikostain destined for another movement and needless to say I will be ordering another set of matte black Burran from dr.seikostain.
> 
> In the end very happy with the looks!
> 
> View attachment 13378975
> 
> 
> View attachment 13379007


Nice job. I had a set of blued hands from Meranom on a black dial mod and ended up switching them out - they blended in too much at certain angles, which made them look even smaller than they were. I love blued hands, though. Maybe Seikostain will make some blued Buran hands!(hint hint).


----------



## 24h

onastar1989 said:


> Nice job. I had a set of blued hands from Meranom on a black dial mod and ended up switching them out - they blended in too much at certain angles, which made them look even smaller than they were. I love blued hands, though. Maybe Seikostain will make some blued Buran hands!(hint hint).


I LOVE blued hands but I thing they only look good on dials that are lighter in color.


----------



## armanh

First "real" mod, done by fellow forum member ThePossumKing, thank you for the great service!

Bead-blasted case, Favinov paddle hands, dr.seikostain Buran Classic seconds hand, Meranom bezel and case back, Geckota mesh strap.

P. S. The bezel is navy blue, but looks almost black in some pictures. I'm waiting for a tan leather strap to warm up the cold steel look, will upload more pictures when it arrives.


----------



## NOTSHARP

This arrived this morning.



It now looks like this.



Not too sure on the hands, as yet. They are blued steel, but that fact does not show well in pics.

Interestingly, when I popped the bezel off, it bought the crystal with it. 

Steve.


----------



## A.Sev

NOTSHARP said:


> This arrived this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> It now looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure on the hands, as yet. They are blued steel, but that fact does not show well in pics.
> 
> Interestingly, when I popped the bezel off, it bought the crystal with it.
> 
> Steve.


I have seen/had this happen. the 100m komandirskies are essentially amphibias with the crystal retention ring removed. Allows them to have a slightly larger visible area on the dial (about an extra 2mm in diameter - it's still the same sized dial as standard, but you can see more of it), at the expense of making them rather easy to pop the crystal off.

That's an odd dial - I like to colors, but something about the asymetry is throwing my eye off and making stuff look crooked


----------



## VWatchie

.


----------



## VWatchie

NOTSHARP said:


> It now looks like this.
> 
> Steve.


So, a 24-hour Raketa dial, right!? That asymmetry on the dial is really special and I like it a lot. Did you have to modify the diameter of the dial to make it fit? I suppose you had to take off the feet anyway? How did you attach the dial to the movement?


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> This arrived this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> It now looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure on the hands, as yet. They are blued steel, but that fact does not show well in pics.
> 
> Interestingly, when I popped the bezel off, it bought the crystal with it.
> 
> Steve.


I like the silver dial (there just aren't enough silver dial options for Vostoks)
The blue insert looks great, but I wonder how the stock brushed bezel would look with that brushed dial? Maybe with painted blue numbers in the bezel?
The asymmetry of the dial is making me seasick - Ha, maybe that's the point? Anchors aweigh.


----------



## NOTSHARP

VWatchie said:


> So, a 24-hour Raketa dial, right!? That asymmetry on the dial is really special and I like it a lot. Did you have to modify the diameter of the dial to make it fit? I suppose you had to take off the feet anyway? How did you attach the dial to the movement?


 Yes, I had to reduce the diameter slightly, and remove the feet. The dial is now attached with four dial pads.

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> I like the silver dial (there just aren't enough silver dial options for Vostoks)
> The blue insert looks great, but* I wonder how the stock brushed bezel would look with that brushed dial?* Maybe with painted blue numbers in the bezel?
> The asymmetry of the dial is making me seasick - Ha, maybe that's the point? Anchors aweigh.


 Like this.



The watch is not "together" at this point. Movement not in the case, bezel loose, etc.

Steve.


----------



## VWatchie

NOTSHARP said:


> Yes, I had to reduce the diameter slightly, and remove the feet. The dial is now attached with four dial pads.
> 
> Steve.


Well done!


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> The watch is not "together" at this point. Movement not in the case, bezel loose, etc.
> 
> Steve.


I like that combo. The numbers on the dial are nearly identical to the numbers in the bezel.


----------



## onastar1989

Now just paint the dot red to match second hand and you're set.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> I like that combo. The numbers on the dial are nearly identical to the numbers in the bezel.


 I was pleasantly surprised with this set-up. The bezel suits it, IMO.

Steve.


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> I was pleasantly surprised with this set-up. The bezel suits it, IMO.
> 
> Steve.


Definitely gives it more of a toolish look.
Now throw it on this nato to add to the asymmetry.
Cheers.


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> Definitely gives it more of a toolish look.
> *Now throw it on this nato to add to the asymmetry*.
> Cheers.
> View attachment 13397887


 I will pm my address. :-d:-d:-d

Steve.


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> I will pm my address. :-d:-d:-d
> 
> Steve.


If I had one I'd send it to you. ;-)
$12 at Amazon


----------



## VWatchie

NOTSHARP said:


> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> The watch is not "together" at this point. Movement not in the case, bezel loose, etc.
> 
> Steve.


Not a bad combo, but I think you should stick with your original plan, the bezel with the blue insert. It's very "living"!


----------



## armanh

What a difference a strap makes. Swapped the stock strap for a similar style from Meranom, but in black. The brown color gave it a nice contrast, but the overall look didn't work for me. The black on black combination admittedly looks a bit dark, but has a more cohesive feel to it.


----------



## NOTSHARP

A new set of hands.



Steve.


----------



## Slim724

Vostok Old ministry


----------



## Aidanm

This arrived this morning from Favinov.

Recently released 420 SE Antarctica 24 hour watch transplanted into a refurbished 470 case.

Dial and hands re-lumed along with the bezel pip. 









I had been planning on using another bezel from pers:









Unfortunately, the underside of the coin edge jams up against the crown.

Does anyone have any tips? Options as I see them are asking pers to make a custom one with thinner coin edge or I take a file to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Aidanm said:


> This arrived this morning from Favinov.
> 
> Recently released 420 SE Antarctica 24 hour watch transplanted into a refurbished 470 case.
> 
> Dial and hands re-lumed along with the bezel pip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had been planning on using another bezel from pers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the underside of the coin edge jams up against the crown.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips? Options as I see them are asking pers to make a custom one with thinner coin edge or I take a file to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That second bezel looks awesome. Can you post a profile photo where the bezel hits the crown? 
I would take a dremel or a file to knock down the bottom edge of the bezel, just enough to clear the crown.
You could also remove the crown and slightly file back its inside edge.


----------



## 24h

Does anyone have an example of a Vostok with the 059 dial without the applied indices?
I've been trying to find photos of it mounted in a case but haven't seen any.


----------



## vintorez

A little modding horror story. I'm embarrassed to post this but maybe it'll be a good lesson for fellow newbies on what not to do.

I had ordered some paddle hands from Favinov and set about trying to install them today, using Youtube as a guide (first time even opening a watch caseback today). It was going well until it came time to seat the minute hand, which just wouldn't go on no matter what I did. I had read in another thread that people had problems with it as well (possibly dimensions being too small) but I kept trying. Eventually I let my girlfriend have a go as she has steadier hands than me, and she ended up knocking the lume out of the minute hand. To be fair she was doing pretty much what I was, so if she hadn't done it then I probably would've soon enough.

At that point it was pretty disappointing as I had waited 3 weeks to get these hands, but I thought I could always order another set so it's not that big of a deal. I thought it would be weird to keep the new Superlumed paddle hour hand (which I had successfully seated) with the stock minute hand, so I decided to double down and knock the lume out of the paddle hour hand as well and give the whole thing a skeletonized look. Then I made the fatal mistake - I tried again to seat the (now de-lumed) Favinov minute hand, but forgot to use a dial protector. I have a cheap Presto press from eBay and it took a lot more force than I expected, but eventually it seated the hand. However when it did so it also punched a circular imprint into the centre of the dial which I'm now forever stuck with.









If this was a stock Amphibia it wouldn't be a problem as I could just get a new dial and replace it. However as far as I know they don't sell SE dials separately, and there isn't another kind of 24 hour dateless dial in stock from what I've seen. I guess I just have to live with it now - a permanent reminder of what happens when you give tools to an imbecile.

On the plus side the watch still works fine and the skeletonized hands actually look pretty interesting. Not sure I'll keep it like this, but it's better than I expected.


----------



## onastar1989

vintorez said:


> A little modding horror story. I'm embarrassed to post this but maybe it'll be a good lesson for fellow newbies on what not to do.
> 
> I had ordered some paddle hands from Favinov and set about trying to install them today, using Youtube as a guide (first time even opening a watch caseback today). It was going well until it came time to seat the minute hand, which just wouldn't go on no matter what I did. I had read in another thread that people had problems with it as well (possibly dimensions being too small) but I kept trying. Eventually I let my girlfriend have a go as she has steadier hands than me, and she ended up knocking the lume out of the minute hand. To be fair she was doing pretty much what I was, so if she hadn't done it then I probably would've soon enough.
> 
> At that point it was pretty disappointing as I had waited 3 weeks to get these hands, but I thought I could always order another set so it's not that big of a deal. I thought it would be weird to keep the new Superlumed paddle hour hand (which I had successfully seated) with the stock minute hand, so I decided to double down and knock the lume out of the paddle hour hand as well and give the whole thing a skeletonized look. Then I made the fatal mistake - I tried again to seat the (now de-lumed) Favinov minute hand, but forgot to use a dial protector. I have a cheap Presto press from eBay and it took a lot more force than I expected, but eventually it seated the hand. However when it did so it also punched a circular imprint into the centre of the dial which I'm now forever stuck with.
> 
> View attachment 13415295
> 
> 
> If this was a stock Amphibia it wouldn't be a problem as I could just get a new dial and replace it. However as far as I know they don't sell SE dials separately, and there isn't another kind of 24 hour dateless dial in stock from what I've seen. I guess I just have to live with it now - a permanent reminder of what happens when you give tools to an imbecile.
> 
> On the plus side the watch still works fine and the skeletonized hands actually look pretty interesting. Not sure I'll keep it like this, but it's better than I expected.


Don't be too hard on yourself. Sometimes mistakes lead to great discoveries. I think the skeleton hands on this look great with the lume dial. And the circle in the center makes it look like crosshairs. Can you post a daylight photo?
Cheers.


----------



## Jake_P

Yup, I really like the skeleton hands also - I'd second an ask for a day shot. I recently had a pig of a time installing some hands (non Vostok sizing) and came close to throwing the entire watch out of window many times  All just part of learning and screwing up..mainly screwing up for me, ha! Oh and I managed to knock off a lume pip - I had no idea they just basically crumble upon the slightest brush..


----------



## 24h

@vintorez Did you happen to read my post about the fit of these hands? I think I was having the conversation with Jake_P a few weeks ago.


----------



## onastar1989

You might consider knocking the lume out of the second hand, too.


----------



## Aidanm

vintorez said:


> A little modding horror story. I'm embarrassed to post this but maybe it'll be a good lesson for fellow newbies on what not to do.
> 
> I had ordered some paddle hands from Favinov and set about trying to install them today, using Youtube as a guide (first time even opening a watch caseback today). It was going well until it came time to seat the minute hand, which just wouldn't go on no matter what I did. I had read in another thread that people had problems with it as well (possibly dimensions being too small) but I kept trying. Eventually I let my girlfriend have a go as she has steadier hands than me, and she ended up knocking the lume out of the minute hand. To be fair she was doing pretty much what I was, so if she hadn't done it then I probably would've soon enough.
> 
> At that point it was pretty disappointing as I had waited 3 weeks to get these hands, but I thought I could always order another set so it's not that big of a deal. I thought it would be weird to keep the new Superlumed paddle hour hand (which I had successfully seated) with the stock minute hand, so I decided to double down and knock the lume out of the paddle hour hand as well and give the whole thing a skeletonized look. Then I made the fatal mistake - I tried again to seat the (now de-lumed) Favinov minute hand, but forgot to use a dial protector. I have a cheap Presto press from eBay and it took a lot more force than I expected, but eventually it seated the hand. However when it did so it also punched a circular imprint into the centre of the dial which I'm now forever stuck with.
> 
> View attachment 13415295
> 
> 
> If this was a stock Amphibia it wouldn't be a problem as I could just get a new dial and replace it. However as far as I know they don't sell SE dials separately, and there isn't another kind of 24 hour dateless dial in stock from what I've seen. I guess I just have to live with it now - a permanent reminder of what happens when you give tools to an imbecile.
> 
> On the plus side the watch still works fine and the skeletonized hands actually look pretty interesting. Not sure I'll keep it like this, but it's better than I expected.


I like it. Nice work! 

I've had similar frustrations and ruined nice dials. In your case I think it works well.

I decided to take a file to the Pers bezel and it's worked well. Decided to chamfer the underside of the coin edge and now it clears crown.










Once again big props out to Favinov.
Here are my Favinov three:
Left to right:
-2416 with blue lume dial/hands and Seikostain hands
-Recased 420 SE Antarctica 2431 with green lume and Pers bezel
- 2409 with green lume and IgorIV hands

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

Aidanm said:


> I like it. Nice work!
> 
> I've had similar frustrations and ruined nice dials. In your case I think it works well.
> 
> I decided to take a file to the Pers bezel and it's worked well. Decided to chamfer the underside of the coin edge and now it clears crown.
> 
> Once again big props out to Favinov.
> Here are my Favinov three:
> Left to right:
> -2416 with blue lume dial/hands and Seikostain hands
> -Recased 420 SE Antarctica 2431 with green lume and Pers bezel
> - 2409 with green lume and IgorIV hands


How does the blue lume compare to the C3 in brightness and longevity?


----------



## Aidanm

24h said:


> How does the blue lume compare to the C3 in brightness and longevity?


I think it's in keeping with most blue vs green debates. Not as bright and a little bit more difficult to see compared to green after a few hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidanm

.


----------



## vintorez

Thanks for the responses. As requested, here is a day shot:









The skeleton hands have grown on me, I actually really like this effect. The thicker black lines are more legible than the stock hands while also not obscuring the numbers/writing on the dial, and there are no issues with green lumed hands over green dial at night as with the stock version (though the dial lume fades rather quickly on these, after which unlumed hands become useless). I think these more rectangular hands fit well with the dial too. So that turned out to be a happy little accident.

The circle is still bugging me but I'll get used to it. I've thought about possibly applying some black paint to the Presto press tip and deliberately darkening the circle to make it look like it belongs there, but I'm not sure if that'll work and I don't want to ruin it any more. I'm not a collector and don't intend to re-sell this watch so a cosmetic issue like this isn't the end of the world, just a bit annoying. Oh well, lesson learned.

By the way, the lume on the Favinov hands was excellent, as was his customer service. I'll definitely get Favinov hands/dial on my next Amphibia, though I'll probably get someone more competent to install them.

@24h I did see that thread. After I had tried seating the minute hand a few times I considered widening the hole with a needle or something, but after the lume fell out I kind of gave up and thought I'd just put the stock hands back on (the stock minute hand was a breeze by comparison). A little while after that I tried again with the new set, but this time with more force which resulted in the circle. It required a lot more force than I expected.

@onastar1989 I will likely knock the lume out of the second hand as well. May as well go all out with this skeleton concept.


----------



## saturnine

vintorez said:


> Thanks for the responses. As requested, here is a day shot:
> 
> The skeleton hands have grown on me, I actually really like this effect. The thicker black lines are more legible than the stock hands while also not obscuring the numbers/writing on the dial, and there are no issues with green lumed hands over green dial at night as with the stock version (though the dial lume fades rather quickly on these, after which unlumed hands become useless). I think these more rectangular hands fit well with the dial too. So that turned out to be a happy little accident.
> 
> The circle is still bugging me but I'll get used to it. I've thought about possibly applying some black paint to the Presto press tip and deliberately darkening the circle to make it look like it belongs there, but I'm not sure if that'll work and I don't want to ruin it any more. I'm not a collector and don't intend to re-sell this watch so a cosmetic issue like this isn't the end of the world, just a bit annoying. Oh well, lesson learned.
> 
> By the way, the lume on the Favinov hands was excellent, as was his customer service. I'll definitely get Favinov hands/dial on my next Amphibia, though I'll probably get someone more competent to install them.
> 
> @24h I did see that thread. After I had tried seating the minute hand a few times I considered widening the hole with a needle or something, but after the lume fell out I kind of gave up and thought I'd just put the stock hands back on (the stock minute hand was a breeze by comparison). A little while after that I tried again with the new set, but this time with more force which resulted in the circle. It required a lot more force than I expected.
> 
> @onastar1989 I will likely knock the lume out of the second hand as well. May as well go all out with this skeleton concept.


Those hands are great on that dial. I would definitely remove the second hand lume. Skeleton hands can be great in the right situation, and your situation is just that.

Regarding the hand setting, you may pickup a set of the stick hand setters that are not part of a press. You can get a set for $10 on ebay. When they're not tied to the press, you have more control over the angle, force, etc. You could always pick up a parts watch to practice on as well. In any case, don't be hard on yourself. It sounds like a hand, not a skill set issue since you didn't have trouble with the stock hand (& I've never used a dial protector when setting hands). Don't let this issue scare you from further modding - you can't mod without the occasional mistake/damage. And one thing I don't do enough of that would save me trouble - take copious before photos & compare everything! Compare the hand openings next time vs. stock & you should be able to see if they are different and therefore requiring of more patience/caution.


----------



## Jake_P

Here's my finished mod (for now!)...The bloody seiko compatible hands seem to be staying on from my earlier hand swap nightmare. I think possibly that the hand pinions have been worn down slightly and possibly that led to some of my troubles. User error probably accounted for most of it however.. The latest addition is the new second hand from Dr.Seikostain. I love the pop of orange against the black dial now. I managed to crumble away one of the dial lume pips, and damaged some of the others so I've ordered a new dial. I find using the plastic dial protectors more of a liability when you have raised pips on the dial, so I'm going to really cut down the protector for next time.

I've also realised that I probably won't ever use a set of hand pushers again..I found using just the tweezers with a slight opening either side of the pinion works best for me..more lessons learned


----------



## onastar1989

I've had pretty good luck using one off these $10 Presto hand setting tools, which I've taken out of the spring and press it comes in and used "free hand" like a pen. This allows you to press down at different angles to adjust hand clearance better.
I have also used various ball point pen tubes. The Pilot Gel II pens are the perfect size for setting most hour hands.
I carved a small hole in the end of a thin wooden paint brush for setting minute hands, which works pretty well.


----------



## 24h

onastar1989 said:


> I've had pretty good luck using one off these $10 Presto hand setting tools, which I've taken out of the spring and press it comes in and used "free hand" like a pen. This allows you to press down at different angles to adjust hand clearance better.
> I have also used various ball point pen tubes. The Pilot Gel II pens are the perfect size for setting most hour hands.
> I carved a small hole in the end of a thin wooden paint brush for setting minute hands, which works pretty well.


I have one of these red hand presses but it's very finicky to work with. The press doesn't come down perfectly straight and wiggles quite a bit, making it hard to use precisely.
After changing numerous hand sets, I find that it's great for hands that don't need too much pressure to attach and easier to line the hands up, but I always fall back on the handheld tool like this:









Maybe I should take the time to modify the tool to reduce the "wiggle".


----------



## onastar1989

24h said:


> I have one of these red hand presses but it's very finicky to work with. The press doesn't come down perfectly straight and wiggles quite a bit, making it hard to use it precisely.
> After changing numerous hand sets, I find that it's great for hands that don't need too much pressure to attach and easier to line the hands up, but I always fall back on the handheld tool like this:
> 
> View attachment 13417631
> 
> 
> Maybe I should take the time to modify the tool to reduce the "wiggle".


Yeah, the tool works much better out of that ridiculous vice - hand-held like the tool you posted.


----------



## 24h

I think that some people here might be interested in this.
Keep an eye out...long red second hand with extended stem tube coming to favinov's store soon. :-! :-! :-!

















On a side note, which date wheel color do you think looks better?


----------



## onastar1989

24h said:


> I think that some people here might be interested in this.
> Keep an eye out...long red second hand with extended stem tube coming to favinov's store soon. :-! :-! :-!
> 
> View attachment 13417985
> 
> 
> View attachment 13417987
> 
> 
> On a side note, which date wheel color do you think looks better?
> 
> View attachment 13418035


In general I think black with white numbers looks best on date wheeels, but in this case I'd go for white with black numbers, for eligibility and contrast. Makes the B and the dude stand out more. How about a white second hand?


----------



## 24h

onastar1989 said:


> In general I think black with white numbers looks best on date wheeels, but in this case I'd go for white with black numbers, for eligibility and contrast. Makes the B and the dude stand out more. How about a white second hand?


I did the black second hand to match with the bezel and strap...have an extra silver second hand laying around so that is also an option.
Don't want to bother favinov again to have him take more pictures, but there is a close example with a white second hand (4 images):
https://www.use.com/OdbRT

Edit: With white second hand (poorly Photoshopped)


----------



## onastar1989

24h said:


> I did the black second hand to match with the bezel and strap...have an extra silver second hand laying around so that is also an option.
> Don't want to bother favinov again to have him take more pictures, but there is a close example with a white second hand (4 images):
> https://www.use.com/OdbRT
> 
> Edit: With white second hand (poorly Photoshopped)
> View attachment 13418585


I like the white second hand!


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> I think that some people here might be interested in this.
> Keep an eye out...long red second hand with extended stem tube coming to favinov's store soon. :-! :-! :-!
> 
> View attachment 13417985
> 
> 
> View attachment 13417987
> 
> 
> On a side note, which date wheel color do you think looks better?
> 
> View attachment 13418035


I'd like a date wheel that flashes both white AND black as I can never decide  I think though in this case, the white background suits the best.. Nice to have another second hand alternative too..


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> I'd like a date wheel that flashes both white AND black as I can never decide  I think though in this case, the white background suits the best.. Nice to have another second hand alternative too..


How about a second hand that flashes from white to black?


----------



## 24h

Jake_P said:


> I'd like a date wheel that flashes both white AND black as I can never decide  I think though in this case, the white background suits the best.. Nice to have another second hand alternative too..





onastar1989 said:


> How about a second hand that flashes from white to black?


Guys, you are making my decision even harder :-d :-d :-d


----------



## Jake_P

I guess what we really need is some kind of quantum watch that randomly changes it's colour state and then we'll all be happy


----------



## 24h

Jake_P said:


> I guess what we really need is some kind of quantum watch that randomly changes it's colour state and then we'll all be happy


EXPLAINED: The Fine Art Of Black Polishing AKA Spéculaire | SJX Watches


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> EXPLAINED: The Fine Art Of Black Polishing AKA Spéculaire | SJX Watches


Here's a vid also..






It's cool..but still not Quantum


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> I guess what we really need is some kind of quantum watch that randomly changes it's colour state and then we'll all be happy


----------



## 24h

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 13420481


You can just leave this forum and never come back :rodekaart


----------



## onastar1989

24h said:


> You can just leave this forum and never come back :rodekaart


Haha!
o|
You'd never catch me wearing one of those "Bic lighters"!


----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 13420481


Looks like one of those terrible (yeah, I had one) thermal teeshirts that changes colour when you sweat..I mean, who thought that was a good idea??!


----------



## JG50000

First Vostok. 670920. Sanded the original bezel to be flat and found an old Seiko bezel, glued it on. Was going to buy a new bezel but I quite like the look with the exposed brass on the edges after sanding down the original bezel..NATO made it pop in my opinion....


----------



## ol1ver

_First Post._

Hi there, I'm the new one, I might come around more often ;-)

I'd like to give the honour of my first post to my Amphibia "Vosplorer":








brushed 110 case, 512 dial, clean bezel, second hand from a meranom LE, Geckota bracelet with a strapcode clasp, Kosmonaute case back.
(sorry for the smear on the crystal :roll


----------



## 24h

ol1ver said:


> _First Post._
> 
> Hi there, I'm the new one, I might come around more often ;-)
> 
> I'd like to give the honour of my first post to my Amphibia "Vosplorer":
> 
> brushed 110 case, 512 dial, clean bezel, second hand from a meranom LE, Geckota bracelet with a strapcode clasp, Kosmonaute case back.
> (sorry for the smear on the crystal :roll


Hello and welcome to the forum. :-!
Cool mod!


----------



## Jake_P

ol1ver said:


> _First Post._
> 
> Hi there, I'm the new one, I might come around more often ;-)
> 
> I'd like to give the honour of my first post to my Amphibia "Vosplorer":
> 
> View attachment 13427793
> 
> brushed 110 case, 512 dial, clean bezel, second hand from a meranom LE, Geckota bracelet with a strapcode clasp, Kosmonaute case back.
> (sorry for the smear on the crystal :roll


That all works great together - nice one


----------



## ol1ver

thx 4 all friendly answers!

Here's my other one:
I call her "ghost":







meranon's LE, originaly in a 670 case, now moved to a 090 with another Geckota bracelet (I just love these )


----------



## ol1ver

ol1ver said:


> meranon's LE, originaly in a 670 case


710 case, of course :think::-x:-s


----------



## Ketchup time




----------



## Jake_P

Ketchup time said:


> View attachment 13431873


Are you in Australia?


----------



## Ketchup time

Jake_P said:


> Are you in Australia?


North of 49' roo


----------



## 24h

New dial b-)

View attachment 13435615


----------



## NOTSHARP

24h said:


> New dial b-)
> 
> View attachment 13435615


 Link invalid.

Steve.


----------



## 24h

NOTSHARP said:


> Link invalid.
> 
> Steve.


Oops, same picture uploaded here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-did-you-buy-today-4496907-89.html#post46895151


----------



## DocTone

Clean project 2.0
090 case , blasted , handwind , flat bottom ,antimagnetic , diy dial , Igor hands oxidized and Lumed , second star adjusted , cuda bezel


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Clean project 2.0
> 090 case , blasted , handwind , flat bottom ,antimagnetic , diy dial , Igor hands oxidized and Lumed , second star adjusted , cuda bezel
> 
> View attachment 13437805
> 
> 
> View attachment 13437807
> 
> 
> View attachment 13437809
> 
> 
> View attachment 13437811
> 
> 
> View attachment 13437813
> 
> 
> View attachment 13437839


Sehr gut!


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> Sehr gut!


Thx , (also for giving several inspiration )


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Thx , (also for giving several inspiration )


;-) I like the lume ring.
What part of Germany are you from?


----------



## hucheung

Hi!I'm Finding a bronze bezel(like the pic),anyone know where can I find?
thank a lot


----------



## LBPolarBear

DocTone said:


> Clean project 2.0
> 090 case , blasted , handwind , flat bottom ,antimagnetic , diy dial , Igor hands oxidized and Lumed , second star adjusted , cuda bezel
> 
> View attachment 13437805
> 
> 
> View attachment 13437807
> 
> 
> View attachment 13437809
> 
> 
> View attachment 13437811
> 
> 
> View attachment 13437813
> 
> 
> View attachment 13437839


WOW! That's as sexy as it gets!!!


----------



## onastar1989

hucheung said:


> Hi!I'm Finding a bronze bezel(like the pic),anyone know where can I find?
> thank a lot
> View attachment 13447463


Seikostain on ebay has two gold tone bezels.
*eBay item number:*​*302129236874*


----------



## NOTSHARP

I have been playing with this https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-did-you-buy-today-4496907-post46915095.html#post46915095











I knocked the corners off the lugs. Dagaz insert in a smooth bezel. Took the shine off with 1000 grit W&D.

Work in progress.

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP

An idea blatantly stolen from onastar1989 (https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578-post46205331.html#post46205331), whose superb mod really impressed me.

I managed to find a dial on ebay, and have ended up ( for the time being ;-) ), with this.











The second hand needs a wee nip off the end, and it may not stay in the 420 case, but, overall, I'm quite happy.

Steve.


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> An idea blatantly stolen from onastar1989 (https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578-post46205331.html#post46205331), whose superb mod really impressed me.
> 
> I managed to find a dial on ebay, and have ended up ( for the time being ;-) ), with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second hand needs a wee nip off the end, and it may not stay in the 420 case, but, overall, I'm quite happy.
> 
> Steve.


;-) Nice work! I like the bezel insert. Maybe we can convince Meranom to make my dial design into an SE.
(I'll PM my address so you can send me that royalty check. Ha!)


----------



## JimmyOlber

NOTSHARP said:


> An idea blatantly stolen from onastar1989 (https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578-post46205331.html#post46205331), whose superb mod really impressed me.
> 
> I managed to find a dial on ebay, and have ended up ( for the time being ;-) ), with this.
> 
> The second hand needs a wee nip off the end, and it may not stay in the 420 case, but, overall, I'm quite happy.
> 
> Steve.





onastar1989 said:


> ;-) Nice work! I like the bezel insert. Maybe we can convince Meranom to make my dial design into an SE.
> (I'll PM my address so you can send me that royalty check. Ha!)


Looks awesome!

I remember falling in love after seeing onastar post that dial mod, since seen a number of those Volna floating around.. just might pick one up and give it a go as well!


----------



## onastar1989

JimmyOlber said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> I remember falling in love after seeing onastar post that dial mod, since seen a number of those Volna floating around.. just might pick one up and give it a go as well!


Since those Volna dials come in silver tone maybe someone will paint one red, then wipe off the raised lines and numbers so the silver shows through. Kind of a nod to the Radio Room dial. 
Cheers, guys.


----------



## onastar1989

JimmyOlber said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> I remember falling in love after seeing onastar post that dial mod, since seen a number of those Volna floating around.. just might pick one up and give it a go as well!










I bet the same treatment would look pretty cool on this one. The wave pattern is perfect for a dive watch.


----------



## bin79

NOTSHARP said:


> An idea blatantly stolen from onastar1989), whose superb mod really impressed me.
> 
> I managed to find a dial on ebay, and have ended up ( for the time being ;-) ), with this.
> 
> The second hand needs a wee nip off the end, and it may not stay in the 420 case, but, overall, I'm quite happy.
> 
> Steve.


WOW, where do you exactly got that dial? I've been mesmerized by it since the first time I saw it, but I thought it was an unique, custom-made piece!

@onastar1989 congratulations, it looks EVEN better in the new case :-!


----------



## bin79

onastar1989 said:


> Painted this silver dial black and brushed it with 3M pad to bring out the brass. I'm hoping to get a numbered brass bezel insert from Fugit Chronos for this one.
> 
> View attachment 13098803


Oh, I see here what happened. It looks really nice in blue over white too. Did you have to completely remove the dial feet or just make them shorter? Then you just swap the dials?


----------



## onastar1989

bin79 said:


> Oh, I see here what happened. It looks really nice in blue over white too. Did you have to completely remove the dial feet or just make them shorter? Then you just swap the dials?


Thank you! Yes, I removed the feet completely.


----------



## onastar1989

bin79 said:


> WOW, where do you exactly got that dial? I've been mesmerized by it since the first time I saw it, but I thought it was an unique, custom-made piece!
> 
> @onastar1989 congratulations, it looks EVEN better in the new case :-!


Yes, it was a custom made dial. I painted it and brushed it with a 3M pad. You can find Volna dials on ebay for about $10.


----------



## bin79

onastar1989 said:


> Thank you! Yes, I removed the feet completely.


How do you force the dial to stay in place? :think:


----------



## mariomart

bin79 said:


> How do you force the dial to stay in place? :think:


Dial dots :-!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Special-se...222114?hash=item2a952a9462:g:5tcAAOSw2kVbjm29


----------



## bin79

mariomart said:


> Dial dots :-!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Special-se...222114?hash=item2a952a9462:g:5tcAAOSw2kVbjm29


Auch, more money to spend :-d I didn't know that existed!


----------



## Jake_P

After modding on and off for a while on this project, I can almost maybe definitively say, with 50% assurance...that it's done! (subject to change without notification).

So here is the almost finished mod with new hands (Seiko sized hands crimped down to fit the old Vosty), a new dial (to replace exactly the same dial that I'd managed to defile by scraping off the dial lume pips), a new second hand from Dr.Seikostain, a new bezel from Roytone, a brushed stainless steel crown from Meranom, and finally a fine mesh Milanese bracelet. The over polished case had always bothered me and this was exacerbated by the brushed crown...









I then finally pulled my finger out and decided to matt down the case by using the 'Scotch Brite' method as brilliantly demonstrated by WUS member Marrin here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/amphibia-mod-getting-brushed-finish-4756603.html

It was very hard to photograph to to try and catch the fine brushed effect but hopefully it comes across..Unfortunately I took a load of pictures but the majority were pretty mushy due to my less than 'smart' phone


----------



## 24h

Jake_P said:


> After modding on and off for a while on this project, I can almost maybe definitively say, with 50% assurance...that it's done! (subject to change without notification).
> 
> So here is the almost finished mod with new hands (Seiko sized hands crimped down to fit the old Vosty), a new dial (to replace exactly the same dial that I'd managed to defile by scraping off the dial lume pips), a new second hand from Dr.Seikostain, a new bezel from Roytone, a brushed stainless steel crown from Meranom, and finally a fine mesh Milanese bracelet. The over polished case had always bothered me and this was exacerbated by the brushed crown...
> 
> I then finally pulled my finger out and decided to matt down the case by using the 'Scotch Brite' method as brilliantly demonstrated by WUS member Marrin here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/amphibia-mod-getting-brushed-finish-4756603.html
> 
> It was very hard to photograph to to try and catch the fine brushed effect but hopefully it comes across..Unfortunately I took a load of pictures but the majority were pretty mushy due to my less than 'smart' phone


Nice! Need more detailed pictures of the brushing so I can see!!! :-d


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> Nice! Need more detailed pictures of the brushing so I can see!!! :-d


Thanks  It's very tricky to get any detail as it's either a full reflection or too dull..here's the best of another bad bunch! The brushing in reality looks alot better than the photo's convey..in my opinion!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Hey modders,

Is there any interest in blueing screws/parts here? I know usually Vostok movements are behind a solid caseback but anyways if you have interest in it let me know and I could show you how I do it.









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## 24h

jose-CostaRica said:


> Hey modders,
> 
> Is there any interest in blueing screws/parts here? I know usually Vostok movements are behind a solid caseback but anyways if you have interest in it let me know and I could show you how I do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


DEFINITELY! This is one of the things in watchmaking that I find most fascinating.
I've only done some very quick experiments doing this myself. There is an art to it...I've not tried the proper way with a brass plate or shavings under a heat source.

My 2nd attempt:


----------



## skyefalcon6

Received my new teal bezel yesterday from AM-Watches and finally got a chance to action the swap after dinner and getting kids to bed.

Actually wore the watch yesterday so getting its new bezel was cool.

*Before:*









*Bezel Unpacking:*

























*The Mod:*

I referenced a few tutorials & youtube videos a few times before and during the mod. I decided on a thick plastic bag and an old belt clip from a knife, thinking that an actual knife would be too sharp. I didn't want to scratch the case.









So naturally, I scratched the case. The belt clip edge was a perfect fit, but sharper than I thought. Went right through the plastic. I used an extra polishing cloth instead and it came off finally.









With the stock bezel removed, I used my spring bar tool to remove the bezel wire:









Test fit for new bezel:









I had a difficult time with the bezel wire in the new bezel. After some struggles, I decided to remove the bezel wire and adjust it. During removal, our cat Jordy decided to see what I was up to and jumped onto my desk right into the middle of everything and startled me. The bezel is tension-loaded and like a spring shot across the room over my shoulder.

After staring at Jordy for a little while, I decided that murdering my cat would have a negative effect on my marriage. It's your lucky day, Jordy. I found the bezel wire, adjusted it and reseated it into the new bezel.

This time, it popped right into place and worked like a champ.

While wiping off fingerprints, I discovered the crystal was scratched too.









Lucky for Jordy (again), it's hard to see normally.









New & Old Bezel:









And finally, a shot in natural light this morning:









Thanks for reading and if you file this under "How not to do a bezel swap", I won't be offended. :-d


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

"Clickspring" over at Youtube has some more than impressive Clips on bluing. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA/search?query=bluing?&ab_channel=Clickspring

Besides that, one of the few "Must see" YT Channels as he does some really impressive Work with kinda limited Tools and Dedication.


----------



## 24h

skyefalcon6 said:


> Received my new teal bezel yesterday from AM-Watches and finally got a chance to action the swap after dinner and getting kids to bed.
> 
> I referenced a few tutorials & youtube videos a few times before and during the mod. I decided on a thick plastic bag and an old belt clip from a knife, thinking that an actual knife would be too sharp. I didn't want to scratch the case.
> 
> So naturally, I scratched the case. The belt clip edge was a perfect fit, but sharper than I thought. Went right through the plastic. I used an extra polishing cloth instead and it came off finally.
> 
> I had a difficult time with the bezel wire in the new bezel. After some struggles, I decided to remove the bezel wire and adjust it. During removal, our cat Jordy decided to see what I was up to and jumped onto my desk right into the middle of everything and startled me. The bezel is tension-loaded and like a spring shot across the room over my shoulder.
> 
> Thanks for reading and if you file this under "How not to do a bezel swap", I won't be offended. :-d


Looks great. Don't worry about the scratches...they are barely noticeable and it's a good learning experience :-!


----------



## skyefalcon6

24h said:


> Looks great. Don't worry about the scratches...they are barely noticeable and it's a good learning experience :-!


Agreed. I have bezels & inserts en route for my other Amphibia and my K-35 so I hope those go smoother.


----------



## DocTone

Modding means a never ending story 
Clean project 2.2 
Previous version was to colorful. Now treated the stainless Dial (other) by several Steps. To avoid painting. Rough style is program


----------



## A.Sev

I like that dial! 

Assuming 3D print and dial dots to adhere it to the movement? Any issues with it being to thick?


----------



## DocTone

A.Sev said:


> I like that dial!
> 
> Assuming 3D print and dial dots to adhere it to the movement? Any issues with it being to thick?


yes and yes 
Always a Problem with thickness of Dial , production tolerances, stiffness, resolution of structure,´3D deep . etc.. pp 

Anyway you have to remove the bridge for day indication also day wheel etc. 
No chance to produce thinner dials


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Modding means a never ending story
> Clean project 2.2
> Previous version was to colorful. Now treated the stainless Dial (other) by several Steps. To avoid painting. Rough style is program
> 
> View attachment 13475637
> 
> 
> View attachment 13475639
> 
> 
> View attachment 13475649


That is awesome. Nice work. 
How about a bezel insert to match?


----------



## Gonkl

Looks good @skyefalcon. Really liking the teal.

I recently used car trim pry tools to do my bezels, works out much better with no scratches! Not sure why the standard is currently knives 

I'm sure the scratch on the acrylic can be buffed out with paste if it really bothers you.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Gonkl said:


> Looks good @skyefalcon. Really liking the teal.
> 
> I recently used car trim pry tools to do my bezels, works out much better with no scratches! Not sure why the standard is currently knives


This is great, thanks. I was going to peruse my local Home Depot for something in the heavy duty plastic category but this looks much more promising.



Gonkl said:


> I'm sure the scratch on the acrylic can be buffed out with paste if it really bothers you.


I've seen some DIY brushed finish descriptions so I'm thinking about going that route.


----------



## Gonkl

Morning commute with the watch that started me down the Vostok rabbit hole.

120 case, brushed with scotchbrite, black bezel from meranom, engineer bracelet from the bay.


----------



## 24h

Gonkl said:


> Morning commute with the watch that started me down the Vostok rabbit hole.
> 
> 420 case, brushed with scotchbrite, black bezel from meranom, engineer bracelet from the bay.


That looks like a 120 case to me :-d


----------



## Gonkl

Thank you, too busy thinking about the next purchase , edited.


24h said:


> That looks like a 120 case to me :-d


----------



## DocTone

Gonkl said:


> Looks good @skyefalcon. Really liking the teal.
> 
> I recently used car trim pry tools to do my bezels, works out much better with no scratches! Not sure why the standard is currently knives
> 
> I'm sure the scratch on the acrylic can be buffed out with paste if it really bothers you.


Of course not needed using a knife

Either professional tool like here : 
https://www.boley.de/de/shop/1711.sortiment-hh-abheber/509020.lünettenabheber

Or
I using since several times the extra professional tool 
Like this 
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07458YD15/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_vuLKBbP03HCA0?tag=uhrforum-21


----------



## Jake_P

DocTone said:


> yes and yes
> Always a Problem with thickness of Dial , production tolerances, stiffness, resolution of structure,´3D deep . etc.. pp
> 
> Anyway you have to remove the bridge for day indication also day wheel etc.
> No chance to produce thinner dials


Very cool outcome, well done  I had some 3d models printed (for work) around 10 years ago and the results were pretty good though were slightly faceted on what should have been a spherical shape. They were able to use the applied texture maps of the models to actually apply the colour too which I thought was pretty cool. I had a thought of using 3d printing for a watch dial recently and after having a quick look it still looked a little difficult in getting super fine resolution - would you agree? So is your dial all steel? Did you use the 3d print as a mould or something along those lines? Don't worry if you'd rather not share the process - I understand that this would have been a long process of discovery for you! Anyways, great creative result


----------



## DocTone

Jake_P said:


> Very cool outcome, well done  I had some 3d models printed (for work) around 10 years ago and the results were pretty good though were slightly faceted on what should have been a spherical shape. They were able to use the applied texture maps of the models to actually apply the colour too which I thought was pretty cool. I had a thought of using 3d printing for a watch dial recently and after having a quick look it still looked a little difficult in getting super fine resolution - would you agree? So is your dial all steel? Did you use the 3d print as a mould or something along those lines? Don't worry if you'd rather not share the process - I understand that this would have been a long process of discovery for you! Anyways, great creative result


Yes , I don't want to say so much, because another member and moddingfriend is the „head" of technology ... my game is treating /and designing with him together


----------



## ol1ver

*Re: Vostok Mod - the Revival of the Neptune*

this Neptune arrived today. Straigthaway I transplanted it first into a 09 case, which was pretty good looking, but I was not completely happy with it.
So it endet up in a 71 case combined with a Geckota Warrinton.

And here it is:


----------



## Half Dozen

Phase 1 of my first Amphibian project. It showed up from Meranom yesterday. After a brush of the case and a new OSC bezel, I installed a leftover insert from and abandoned SXK009 project. I have a Favinov 916 dial and paddle hands on the way. I know its not super original, but I am really enjoying the look even with the standard dial for now.


----------



## 24h

Just received the dial for the next mod I'm working on.
Here are various angles of the new sunburst dial from Favinov :-!

Video doesn't do it justice!


----------



## skyefalcon6

I'm having some difficulty removing bezel from K-35. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## onastar1989

skyefalcon6 said:


> I'm having some difficulty removing bezel from K-35. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Butter knife wrapped in duct tape.


----------



## Gonkl

+ soft taps of a hammer with the case in a vise 

Only if still stubborn


----------



## skyefalcon6

onastar1989 said:


> Butter knife wrapped in duct tape.


Tried that but no dice. I ended up purchasing an auto trim removal set from local auto parts store. One of the pieces was thin enough to get under the bezel and pry it off.

Got the new bezel on but it wouldn't rotate.

Finally got new bezel pried off but now cannot get the thing back on.

Petroleum Jelly, WD40 applied with Q-tip, Nothing.


----------



## NOTSHARP

skyefalcon6 said:


> Tried that but no dice. I ended up purchasing an auto trim removal set from local auto parts store. One of the pieces was thin enough to get under the bezel and pry it off.
> 
> Got the new bezel on but it wouldn't rotate.
> 
> Finally got new bezel pried off but now cannot get the thing back on.
> 
> Petroleum Jelly, WD40 applied with Q-tip, Nothing.


 In my very limited experience, as long as your bezel is good, it is the spring that causes fitting/rotating problems.

I have had all of the same issues that you have, and all have been overcome by spring adjustment.

Steve.


----------



## onastar1989

skyefalcon6 said:


> Tried that but no dice. I ended up purchasing an auto trim removal set from local auto parts store. One of the pieces was thin enough to get under the bezel and pry it off.
> 
> Got the new bezel on but it wouldn't rotate.
> 
> Finally got new bezel pried off but now cannot get the thing back on.
> 
> Petroleum Jelly, WD40 applied with Q-tip, Nothing.


Yeah, this is probably the most frustrating part of modding these. I have spent hours messing with bezels and wire springs. The stock copper wires tend to flatten out too easily, and you end up with a bezel that is too loose. Some of the aftermarket wires are too thick, or the slot inside the bezel is too shallow, which makes it difficult to get back on.

I think there are a few pages way back on this thread where someone posted some different ways to bend the wire at just the right angle and curve where it fits snug. 
Try googling "adjusting wire tension ring on Vostok bezel" and you'll find some videos on Youtube.

Good luck.


----------



## ttmooney

skyefalcon6 said:


> Tried that but no dice. I ended up purchasing an auto trim removal set from local auto parts store. One of the pieces was thin enough to get under the bezel and pry it off.
> 
> Got the new bezel on but it wouldn't rotate.
> 
> Finally got new bezel pried off but now cannot get the thing back on.
> 
> Petroleum Jelly, WD40 applied with Q-tip, Nothing.


On all of mine, I've had to trim the wire down a bit. Then it works fine.

YMMV, of course.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

I looked at the you tube videos again and re-read the spring threads here on WUS multiple times thinking I missed something. Made the wire tighter, made the wire looser.

The nice thing about beating your head against the wall is it feels really good when you stop.

Took the darn thing over to a watchmaker near my house today and he had it in about 6 minutes. Wouldn't tell me what he did, though. Magician secrets and all, I suppose. 

Not the same sense of accomplishment but I'm good with the sense of finally done

Before & After of 350514. New black bezel & insert from Dr. Seikostain.















Wrist Shot, after adjustment of time/date


----------



## JimmyOlber

Temporary beat up old hands and case and whatnot, just a dial experiment. Think it looks pretty cool, photos hard to do it justice.


----------



## DocTone

JimmyOlber said:


> Temporary beat up old hands and case and whatnot, just a dial experiment. Think it looks pretty cool, photos hard to do it justice.


Great idea and result , add some indices and it is becoming perfect


----------



## JimmyOlber

DocTone said:


> Great idea and result , add some indices and it is becoming perfect


Yes, not quite sure what to do about that yet, had hard enough time getting that shell applied without cracks (visible ones, anyway xD) not to mention hand clearance is almost nil.

..couple failed methods, this lovely blue/green will be next once I get some more dials through the door..









...and it really much prefers to be photographed in the daytime b-)


----------



## onastar1989

JimmyOlber said:


> Yes, not quite sure what to do about that yet, had hard enough time getting that shell applied without cracks (visible ones, anyway xD) not to mention hand clearance is almost nil.
> 
> ..couple failed methods, this lovely blue/green will be next once I get some more dials through the door..
> 
> View attachment 13500337
> 
> 
> ...and it really much prefers to be photographed in the daytime b-)
> 
> View attachment 13500361


This looks great! Maybe instead of trying to sort out indices just get a 1-11 bezel?

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-bezel-10k6-stainless-steel.html

Although that clean bezel looks awesome.
I was thinking of making a dial with a thin piece of cedar with nice grain, and a bezel insert to match. Might just drill holes for indices.


----------



## 24h

New mod!
This one is a Vostok 420 case and 2416B movement converted to manual wind.
Favinov 647 sunburst dial with BGW9 lume. Strap is the Eulit Palma-Pacific 2-Piece perlon :-!


----------



## Slim724

Vostok mod 119 case


----------



## vintorez

24h said:


> New mod!
> This one is a Vostok 420 case and 2416B movement converted to manual wind.
> Favinov 647 sunburst dial with BGW9 lume. Strap is the Eulit Palma-Pacific 2-Piece perlon :-!


That looks great - everything goes together nicely.

Sergei is building me one with that dial at the moment. Hopefully I'll have something to report in a month when it arrives.


----------



## 24h

vintorez said:


> That looks great - everything goes together nicely.
> 
> Sergei is building me one with that dial at the moment. Hopefully I'll have something to report in a month when it arrives.


It won't disappoint! Definitely looks better in person than in photos.


----------



## DocTone

Slim724 said:


> Vostok mod 119 case


Very nice composition. The Case looks NOS condition, the detail with the cutted 22mm strap nice solved. Hopefully 2209 not replaced?


----------



## Slim724

DocTone said:


> Very nice composition. The Case looks NOS condition, the detail with the cutted 22mm strap nice solved. Hopefully 2209 not replaced?


Thank you! The project started with original case and crystal only, everything else has been refurbished or replaced. The case is not NOS but gently used and cleaned up well with no polishing. Unfortunately the crystal was nicer on the outside than on the inside. The inside of the crystal had nicks and prominent scratch across entire inside and was problematic and time consuming to fix without replacing. I thought about using a 2209 movement to keep thickness down but ultimately used 2416b automatic movement with dolphin caseback. The bracelet is a vintage Sakata Swiss diver bracelet that compliments the case well and I filed down the 22mm endlinks to fit the case lugs. An aftermarket bezel with a dark midnight blue insert, new 710 crown/stem, new dial and broached and resized hands. I had this mod idea for quite a while and started ordering parts back in July. I finally received all the parts and finished putting it all together a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## saturnine

Anyone have any recommendations or sources for a soviet-esque bracelet for my 119 Tonneau? 18mm at lugs but then to have it flare out and taper back down again is preferred, like Slim724's bracelet above. It doesn't have to be soviet era but it needs to look the part, so no oysters, jubilees, etc. Needs to have some decent resizability to it. I have it on mesh right now but shibui it is not.


----------



## mariomart

saturnine said:


> Anyone have any recommendations or sources for a soviet-esque bracelet for my 119 Tonneau? 18mm at lugs but then to have it flare out and taper back down again is preferred, like Slim724's bracelet above. It doesn't have to be soviet era but it needs to look the part, so no oysters, jubilees, etc. Needs to have some decent resizability to it. I have it on mesh right now but shibui it is not.


May be something like this https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/530...tok&ref=sr_gallery-1-9&organic_search_click=1


----------



## saturnine

mariomart said:


> May be something like this https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/530...tok&ref=sr_gallery-1-9&organic_search_click=1


Yes, some of those could be the ticket, thank you. Any experience with his bracelets or him as a seller?


----------



## mariomart

saturnine said:


> Yes, some of those could be the ticket, thank you. Any experience with his bracelets or him as a seller?


I've not purchased from him before, and his prices always seems to be a little on the higher side, but I've seen many similar type bands from other sellers on Etsy and eBay, just need to find the right search terms to strike it lucky.


----------



## Stuey63

Search eBay for Stelux or Kriesler; from memory there are commonly some old stock ones of theirs with the wider strap/narrowing.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Finished my 150 mod.









Steve.


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> Finished my 150 mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


Looks good, Steve.
Mine says hello.


----------



## Jake_P

Notsharp + Onastar - liking those Seamaster vibes alot


----------



## NOTSHARP

I put this together yesterday.







I used my first ( successful :roll: ), balance replacement 2409 movement, and have a suitable caseback on its way from Meranom.

The hands came about because a piece of the minute hand lume fell out, so I removed all of it, from both hands. I fancy a nice, black, racing, leather strap on this.

Steve.


----------



## ol1ver

The rebirth of the "orange crate":







Background: The mainspring of the original movement was broken, so decided to change it, problem was that this particular movement had different diameters of the hour and minute pinions. So I had to buy some new paddle hands.
A new second hand is about to arrive, too.


----------



## ol1ver

(double post)


----------



## ol1ver

oops! One post would have been enough... :-s:roll:


----------



## 24h

Now that's three


----------



## NOTSHARP

24h said:


> Now that's three


 But, only one "like". 

Steve.


----------



## Solotov

Black No-Date Tank Has Arrived!









Been working on a set of no date classics and i finally broke down and paid way too much for this black one. Swapped to a 420 case with a stainless steel crown. Still need to match the seconds hands, but i'm already loving this guy.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Solotov said:


> Black No-Date Tank Has Arrived!
> 
> View attachment 13517255
> 
> 
> Been working on a set of no date classics and i finally broke down and paid way too much for this black one. Swapped to a 420 case with a stainless steel crown. Still need to match the seconds hands, but i'm already loving this guy.


 I see no point in ruining a nice dial by having a hole in it. :-d

"No Date" Rules. |>|>|>|>

Steve.


----------



## bin79

No-date is the way to go. Are all of those vintages or aftermarket?


----------



## EPK

I think I'm finally satisfied with this Amphibian. I've tried multiple bezels, a bracelet, straps, etc.

But, I feel this works best. I dont have the courage to swap hands otherwise I'd make the seconds hand orange and swap the others too.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

I wore this on a blue NATO (with anchors) and the original bezel for quite awhile. It looked great and received lots of compliments. The first pic shows the original bezel.

Here's the latest mod with a new bezel and an old Timex strap. The strap was for a 20mm lug but I made it fit without any real drama.

This dial is beautiful but, as stated above, would look better with no date 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

NOTSHARP said:


> Finished my 150 mod.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


Where did you get that dial? Very nice.


----------



## JonS1967

Lots of great watches, gents! Inspiring me to wear my some of my Vostoks. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

skyefalcon6 said:


> Where did you get that dial? Very nice.


 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plain-SM...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Steve.


----------



## PanKorop

NOTSHARP said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plain-SM...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Steve.


Well, good to know! Does fit a Vostok case directly, just some tape?


----------



## Solotov

bin79 said:


> No-date is the way to go. Are all of those vintages or aftermarket?


They are all vintage, the blue and green dials pop up regularly, but that's the only black dial i have seen so far. Spent 2-3 months with it on my watch list before i decided to buy it.


----------



## NOTSHARP

PanKorop said:


> Well, good to know! Does fit a Vostok case directly, just some tape?


Made to fit a Seiko, so, dial pads needed.

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP

A simple bezel swap, changes the watch completely.



Steve.


----------



## kakefe

Another case swap of new gen. neptune.. 
Now in 470 case with bracelet










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

350, 24 hr. dial, on blue mesh.



Steve.


----------



## Bandido

Hi guys, please share your source of such sweet dials.


----------



## drwelby

The radio room dial with a red bezel looks fantastic!


----------



## NOTSHARP

100. Brushed case, hands replaced, bezel changed, and on leather.



Steve.


----------



## ol1ver

ol1ver said:


> The rebirth of the "orange crate":
> View attachment 13517163
> 
> Background: The mainspring of the original movement was broken, so decided to change it, problem was that this particular movement had different diameters of the hour and minute pinions. So I had to buy some new paddle hands.
> A new second hand is about to arrive, too.


The second hand arrived yesterday:


----------



## EPK

EPK said:


> I think I'm finally satisfied with this Amphibian. I've tried multiple bezels, a bracelet, straps, etc.
> 
> But, I feel this works best. I dont have the courage to swap hands otherwise I'd make the seconds hand orange and swap the others too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Swapped to a bracelet this morning for a dress diver look.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Third_Wheel

NOTSHARP said:


> Made to fit a Seiko, so, dial pads needed.
> 
> Steve.


I had been thinking about using a dial intended for Seikos for a Vostok mod, but wasn't sure how involved the process would be. Are dial pads an adhesive (like dial dots), a spacer to ensure the stem lines up, or something else?


----------



## NOTSHARP

Third_Wheel said:


> I had been thinking about using a dial intended for Seikos for a Vostok mod, but wasn't sure how involved the process would be. Are dial pads an adhesive (like dial dots), a spacer to ensure the stem lines up, or something else?


 Dots/pads. Just a different shape.

Dial fixing pins on a Seiko dial.



Cut them off.



Stick the dots on.



Remove the dot backing.



Now ready to fix the dial in place.

Needless to say, all surfaces should be clean, and oil/grease, free, before anything is stuck in place, and care taken to ensure that the crown position lines up etc.

Steve.


----------



## bentl

NOTSHARP said:


> 350, 24 hr. dial, on blue mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


how did you get the shot peen / brushing on the case so nice? did you do it at home?


----------



## NOTSHARP

bentl said:


> how did you get the shot peen / brushing on the case so nice? did you do it at home?


 Factory brushed finish.

Steve.


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

Seeing all those gorgeous Mods i can´t wait to get my last Meranom Order delivered. Placed Mid August and still waiting. The Price you pay if you Order a couple of "Backorder" Parts i guess.


BTW, great Pictures Steve. The Blue Mesh Bracelet looks stunning.


----------



## t3tan3k

Had a 420 case Scuba Dude lying around for years and always felt that the lugs on this case look terrible from the side. So I decided to try and "improve" the situation a bit.

t3tan3k


----------



## t3tan3k

So, this is a sequel and a logical conclusion of my previous post. I figured I was already ruining the case, so may as well go for what I think a 420 case should really look like (my personal preference obviously). Thinned out the lugs and made the points where the lugs contact the case diameter more or less sharp. This is no longer a mod as such - more of a prototype for when and if i ever want to spend a hundred bucks or so to get these shapes wire EDM'ed into another 420 case.

t3tan3k

















Or maybe... (can you believe this is a 420 case?)


----------



## 24h

Anyone have one of these new universal bezels from Meranom yet?


----------



## PanKorop

24h said:


> Anyone have one of these new universal bezels from Meranom yet?


Sorry if I don't get what's new about it. Looks and measures like most Meranom SE bezels with aluminum insert from recent years. Some 1/2mm taller (which would be welcome) maybe?


----------



## 24h

PanKorop said:


> 24h said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have one of these new universal bezels from Meranom yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I don't get what's new about it. Looks and measures like most Meranom SE bezels with aluminum insert from recent years. Some 1/2mm taller (which would be welcome) maybe?
Click to expand...

It's universal, unlike the one that is most common for the SE models. I looks similar to the other bezels, but the insert diameter is wider.


----------



## Gonkl

If any has one, possible to get dimensions of the insert. Wondering if any common insert sizes work.


----------



## NOTSHARP

As much as I liked the look of this:



I could not get my brain into gear when It came to reading the time, at a glance.

I reverted to the original dial:



At the moment, this seems much easier to read.

Time will tell. :roll:

Steve.


----------



## vintorez

NOTSHARP said:


> Time will tell. :roll:


Or rather, now you can tell the time


----------



## NOTSHARP

vintorez said:


> Or rather, now you can tell the time


Nail. Head. Hit.

Steve.


----------



## GuiHD

Vostok komandirskie k35 with a new bezel and a color matching nato strap


----------



## ol1ver

My newest version of the "Orange Crate":







BoR bracelet by Watchgecko and new hands from the Polish doctor


----------



## EPK

GuiHD said:


> Vostok komandirskie k35 with a new bezel and a color matching nato strap
> View attachment 13558137
> View attachment 13558141


I've been tempted by that watch for some time. But, I don't think i can make it work on my 6 3/4" wrist unfortunately.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heimdalg

Space Vostok.


----------



## onastar1989

EPK said:


> I've been tempted by that watch for some time. But, I don't think i can make it work on my 6 3/4" wrist unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think it could work- I also have 6.75" wrists and the 100/K35 cases wear on the small side, definitely smaller than the chunkier 150 and 710 cases.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Received this morning, from our very own MattBrace, a lovely bronze bezel, which just had to go on this one.



I removed the nasty chrome skin from the crown, and gave it a wee bit of colour.



Many thanks to Matt. :-!

Steve.


----------



## EPK

onastar1989 said:


> I think it could work- I also have 6.75" wrists and the 100/K35 cases wear on the small side, definitely smaller than the chunkier 150 and 710 cases.


I always thought that the 710 case would wear smaller. It's the same width at 41mm but only 45mm lug to lug vs the 48mm of the K35.

Because of this, I was considering a 710.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> Received this morning, from our very own MattBrace, a lovely bronze bezel, which just had to go on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I removed the nasty chrome skin from the crown, and gave it a wee bit of colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to Matt. :-!
> 
> Steve.


looking good, Steve.
now all you need is a brass case


----------



## onastar1989

EPK said:


> I always thought that the 710 case would wear smaller. It's the same width at 41mm but only 45mm lug to lug vs the 48mm of the K35.
> 
> Because of this, I was considering a 710.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, the 710 is shorter lug to lug and hugs the wrist better than the 150.
I guess what I'm saying is the 100/K35 just has a smaller wrist presence than the 710 when looking down at it.
Both very comfortable to wear on a 6.75" wrist, though.


----------



## stevoe

A short question: The left watch has a bezel from Favinov, but which bezel is on the right watch? Any idea?









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## 24h

stevoe said:


> A short question: The left watch has a bezel from Favinov, but which bezel is on the right watch? Any idea?
> 
> View attachment 13565473
> 
> 
> Best wishes
> Stephan


I'm not sure where this bezel actually comes from, but this version with the "30" in the wrong orientation is often seen on fake/franken Vostoks.


----------



## stevoe

24h said:


> ...but this version with the "30" in the wrong orientation is often seen on fake/franken Vostoks.


I think the watch is real. But maybe I have a franken-bezel... ;-)


----------



## thewatchadude

Look at the 50 as well...
I bought a couple watches with such bezels only to use parts into mods.


----------



## Vioviv

Hi there! I've done bezel & caseback swaps, but the first and last time I attempted major surgery (a handset swap), I ended up with a dead watch. I am seriously all-thumbs, w/two left hands, and totally clumsy.

In short, I want to swap cases. Put the 110 Radio Rm dial/movement/handset into the 090 case, and vice versa. Both use the 2415 movement, btw. I hope this is a minor procedure, but would really like to get some input before I start opening casebacks and removing crowns/stems.

What should I anticipate? Will the movement/dial/handset lift out easily?

My biggest concern is making sure the crown/stems still work after the swap. Do I keep the crown/stem with the case, or with the movement?

Here are the victims ... Would really appreciate any advice, encouragement, or discouragement I can get.

















Thanks in advance!
Dave


----------



## 24h

Vioviv said:


> Hi there! I've done bezel & caseback swaps, but the first and last time I attempted major surgery (a handset swap), I ended up with a dead watch. I am seriously all-thumbs, w/two left hands, and totally clumsy.
> 
> In short, I want to swap cases. Put the 110 Radio Rm dial/movement/handset into the 090 case, and vice versa. Both use the 2415 movement, btw. I hope this is a minor procedure, but would really like to get some input before I start opening casebacks and removing crowns/stems.
> 
> What should I anticipate? Will the movement/dial/handset lift out easily?
> 
> My biggest concern is making sure the crown/stems still work after the swap. Do I keep the crown/stem with the case, or with the movement?
> 
> Here are the victims ... Would really appreciate any advice, encouragement, or discouragement I can get.
> 
> View attachment 13567249
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Dave


To remove the crowns, you will need to pull them out to the time setting position and then press the pin for removal.
Vostok has various stem lengths (your 090 and 110 happen to be the same) but I would keep the 090 and 110 stems with the case they came out of.
What you want to do isn't too difficult of a project...after removing the stems, the movements will just drop out and you can swap cases.

One thing to be careful of is putting the stem back. Do not press too hard on the stem release pin or you risk messing up the keyless works which will require taking apart the front of the movement.
To put the stems back, simply press the stem release pin, insert the stem, guide it through and screw down the crown. If you cannot get it to lock into the movement, you may need to use some tweezers with your other hand and insert the stem deeper.

Good luck!


----------



## Vioviv

Thank you so much! I really appreciate your thoughtful advice! I’ll post pics after a hopefully successful double transplant !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Hey 24h, glad to report the case swap was successful. Your advice was much needed, so thank you! Here are a few pics of the operation:








Replacing the rubber seal was a lot harder than removing it.








You were absolutely correct to keep the crown/stem with the case and not the movement. The winding tube on the 110 case is a few threads longer than the 090 tube, to account for the crown guards, I assume, and so the crowns were different sizes.








Removing and re-mounting the bezel is -- in my limited experience -- the hardest thing about modding a Vostok, and it's a miracle I didn't leave any deep scratches on the case. The mounting spring is a diabolical little piece of metal ...








Sized a new universal bracelet from Meranom. The 110 endlinks were very easy to install. However, I think this is ultimately going on a rubber strap.








Not sure what I'm gonna do here: this combo is a little loud. Maybe a project for another day.








Happy with the result so far, but next goal is learning to brush a case and bracelet. With the polished indices and handset, the case and bracelet could using a bit of toning down. My mother-in-law gave me a Dremel kit 10 years ago for Xmas, which has been sitting unopened in my garage since, and will finally get used!

Once again, thanks for your help!


----------



## 24h

Vioviv said:


> Hey 24h, glad to report the case swap was successful. Your advice was much needed, so thank you! Here are a few pics of the operation:
> Replacing the rubber seal was a lot harder than removing it.


Hey!!! Glad to hear that it turned out well. Love the black dial SE with the black bezel. :-!
For the rubber gasket, I use my tweezers or pegwood to snugly push/fit the edges into the groove on the case.



Vioviv said:


> You were absolutely correct to keep the crown/stem with the case and not the movement. The winding tube on the 110 case is a few threads longer than the 090 tube, to account for the crown guards, I assume, and so the crowns were different sizes.


Hmm...Meranom lists one size fitting the 100, 110, and 090 case. Not sure why one wouldn't fit the other case.
I only suggested to keep them together just to be safe :-d



Vioviv said:


> Removing and re-mounting the bezel is -- in my limited experience -- the hardest thing about modding a Vostok, and it's a miracle I didn't leave any deep scratches on the case. The mounting spring is a diabolical little piece of metal ...


Yeah I've done my fair share of bezel swaps and I must say that it's either a 10 second job, or extremely frustrating. The hardest part is getting the perfect shape so the bezel does not pop off easily and not being too hard or easy to turn. Once you get it perfect there's still a chance that it has a "gritty" feeling while it's being rotated.



Vioviv said:


> Happy with the result so far, but next goal is learning to brush a case and bracelet. With the polished indices and handset, the case and bracelet could using a bit of toning down. My mother-in-law gave me a Dremel kit 10 years ago for Xmas, which has been sitting unopened in my garage since, and will finally get used!


I've been wanting to brush the case of one of my watches, but I keep thinking I'd ruin it by getting a less than ideal finish.
I'd say start with brushing your bracelet and see how it goes. Probably the easiest way I've seen is to setup a jig so you can push the bracelet along some Scotch-Brite in a straight line.





Keep in mind that I've never brushed any watch parts before, so maybe this isn't a reccommended method. :-s


----------



## Vioviv

> I've been wanting to brush the case of one of my watches, but I keep thinking I'd ruin it by getting a less than ideal finish.
> I'd say start with brushing your bracelet and see how it goes. Probably the easiest way I've seen is to setup a jig so you can push the bracelet along some Scotch-Brite in a straight line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that I've never brushed any watch parts before, so maybe this isn't a reccommended method.


I'll be watching quite a few YouTube videos and checking out WUS threads before I fire up that Dremel. I definitely like your suggestion to start w/the bracelet.


----------



## 24h

Vioviv said:


> I'll be watching quite a few YouTube videos and checking out WUS threads before I fire up that Dremel. I definitely like your suggestion to start w/the bracelet.


----------



## EPK

EPK said:


> Swapped to a bracelet this morning for a dress diver look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yet another strap change. I'll have to give it some time but I might like this one best. Both rally straps have quick release pins so swapping back and forth is easy.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

I like the blue one.


----------



## bin79

onastar1989 said:


> looking good, Steve.
> now all you need is a brass case


Some case 81 dirty cheap Diskies apparently are rose gold. I wonder of they can be a good match for that bronce bezel if you can remove the shine with a gentle brushing :think:

https://komandirskie.com/catalog/komandirskie/komandirskie_klassika/81/komandirskie_chasy_819075/


----------



## PanKorop

bin79 said:


> Some case 81 dirty cheap Diskies apparently are rose gold. I wonder of they can be a good match for that bronce bezel if you can remove the shine with a gentle brushing :think:
> 
> https://komandirskie.com/catalog/komandirskie/komandirskie_klassika/81/komandirskie_chasy_819075/


I wouldn't risk and try: that "gold" finish is most probably titanium nitride. Quite hard, and quite thinly coated. If you manage to brush it, you'll likely strip it... Then of course, you'll hit the brass "base metal".
I'd try your bezel on the stock, shiny TiN (tin not...), see how it works out.


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

Mise en Place for some Sunday evening Fun.
The Neptune Internals, along with Caseback and Bezel, will find a new Home in the 020, together with a solid Steel Bracelet.
Whats left of the Neptune then will receive the 2416 left over from the 020.
Fitted with a Radioroom Dial, Leather Strap (I may like the new solid 960 Bracelet, who knows), a clean Bezel and see-through Caseback. 
Should make an adorable "Wrist Ship Clock". What do you Guys think?


----------



## NOTSHARP

PanKorop said:


> I wouldn't risk and try: that "gold" finish is most probably titanium nitride. Quite hard, and quite thinly coated. If you manage to brush it, you'll likely strip it... Then of course, you'll hit the brass "base metal".
> I'd try your bezel on the stock, shiny TiN (tin not...), see how it works out.


 Yes, you are correct.

From the description:

"The case is made of high-quality watch brass with electroplated coating of titanium nitride (the color of gold)"

Steve.


----------



## EPK

thewatchadude said:


> I like the blue one.


I'm assuming that you mean that between the two watches. You prefer the blue Komandirskie over the silver Amphibian. If so, I understand. That blue dial is beautiful and the blue bezel really makes it pop.

I was commenting about the various strap on the silver dial Amphibian.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

I meant I like the blue rallye strap. Sorry if unclear.


----------



## EPK

thewatchadude said:


> I meant I like the blue rallye strap. Sorry if unclear.


The new one is actually black but my photo skills are poor. Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## peter0

My initial idea was to mod a vostok to have something similar to Tudor Ranger, but it happened that I have something that I call Amphibia Ocean 

Here is the original model 420660 (if i am not mistaken) https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/ebwAAOSwsWpZ3eCM/s-l300.jpg

And here is my ranger/ocean


----------



## Disco_Stu

Disco_Stu said:


> Just in case you want to see it with a red minute hand first... here is my first mod  :
> 
> case 420, dial 634, stainless crown from Meranom, Buran + Aurora hands from Dr. Seikostain, rallye bezel, silicone strap:
> 
> View attachment 13156803


So I made a few changes to my first mod - only changing some details while preserving the overall design.

The following parts were changed / modified again:

Bezel: Shark Coin (mirror polished) - Dr. Seikostain
Insert: RALLY TYPE-II - Dagaz
Hands: custom painted plongeur style ETA hour + minute hand - ebay
Hands: custom painted Buran Classic second hand - Dr. Seikostain
Dial: new 634 dial relumed with same super luminova used for the hands
Datewheel: black - meranom
Crown: same stainless from meranom but this time polished instead of brushed


----------



## ol1ver

the newest Version of the "Vosplorer":







the dial is from Raffles Time.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Replaced the 2416 with a 2414A movement.Also strap and crown change.





Steve.


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

Unusual Start for this one. 
I bought a Neptune and a 020 to swap the Movement in. 
Left with the unused 960 Case i ordered a Leather Strap and a Radio Room Dial, installed Favinov Hands and a clean Bezel and have to admit,
I really like how it turned out.


----------



## onastar1989

I don't usually go for silicone bands, but I'm kinda liking this $5 band from eBay. More comfortable and less bling-y than the stainless link band I replaced.












Makes the dial stand out more, too.


----------



## onastar1989

Disco_Stu said:


> So I made a few changes to my first mod - only changing some details while preserving the overall design.
> 
> The following parts were changed / modified again:
> 
> Bezel: Shark Coin (mirror polished) - Dr. Seikostain
> Insert: RALLY TYPE-II - Dagaz
> Hands: custom painted plongeur style ETA hour + minute hand - ebay
> Hands: custom painted Buran Classic second hand - Dr. Seikostain
> Dial: new 634 dial relumed with same super luminova used for the hands
> Datewheel: black - meranom
> Crown: same stainless from meranom but this time polished instead of brushed
> 
> View attachment 13584705


Great combination of hands, dial, bezel and strap!


----------



## Parkgate

Received my first 710 (and only Vostok) on Tuesday, received the bezel and insert today (both from One Second Closer/Dr Seikostain), put them together an hour ago, found a black nato in the box of many straps and.....









...I think I'm hooked. Sorry about the poor pic, will post more when I've sorted out the final strap/case polishing/hand set (if I change them).


----------



## EPK

@Parkgate,

It's a slippery slope and its probably too late for you to find a cure. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

EPK said:


> @Parkgate,
> 
> It's a slippery slope and its probably too late for you to find a cure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Haha yes, it looks that way already, it usually takes me weeks to decide if i like a watch or not, smaller then my normal wear but it has a vibe, and I understand where you guys are coming from when you buy an other one, then another......then another.


----------



## Parkgate

Sorry, double post.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Parkgate said:


> Sorry, double post.


 You'll get used to it. :roll:;-)

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Finished (well, maybe not :roll this morning.

The bezel from this. Chrome removed (polished off) and the diameter reduced (lathe). Black paint removed, and blue used.



670 case. (brushed)







Steve.


----------



## DocTone

Not really new but now final setup of "Clean project": back to famous stainless Igor hands
Now waiting since serveral times of post from russia.. time to stay and look..


----------



## LBPolarBear

t3tan3k said:


> So, this is a sequel and a logical conclusion of my previous post. I figured I was already ruining the case, so may as well go for what I think a 420 case should really look like (my personal preference obviously). Thinned out the lugs and made the points where the lugs contact the case diameter more or less sharp. This is no longer a mod as such - more of a prototype for when and if i ever want to spend a hundred bucks or so to get these shapes wire EDM'ed into another 420 case.
> 
> t3tan3k
> 
> View attachment 13546571
> 
> 
> View attachment 13546573
> 
> 
> Or maybe... (can you believe this is a 420 case?)
> 
> View attachment 13546637
> 
> 
> View attachment 13546639


Outstanding!!!!


----------



## Gonkl

Brushed 110. Using garyflex blue+grey
815 dial from a 100815. 
Ebay insert, arkustime bezel (eBay) . 
Tropic strap, cheapestnato


----------



## gaspie

Finally I found the strap that matches 🙂


----------



## Disco_Stu

onastar1989 said:


> Great combination of hands, dial, bezel and strap!


@ onastar1989

Thank you! Wanted to complement the bezel theme with the strap while improving the diver look with the hands and optimize the "diveability"... ended up with somthing like "Rallye Diver Ploprof" XD

This is my latest mod:

Some time ago I've bougt a heavily worn 960 and was working on this mod quite a while. I've replaced the corroded hands and dial, serviced the movement, sanded and polished case and lens and fitted a new bezel, sealings, caseback and strap:

Bezel: Stainless Steel Bezel "3A" - arkustime
Insert: Planet Ocen Rolex-green - Dr. Seikostain
Hands: customized Planet Ocean style Seiko SKX007 hour + minute hand - chronospride
Hands: custom painted Trident One second hand - Dr. Seikostain
Dial: Planet Ocean style Miyota 8200 - raffles-time
Caseback: Neptune SE caseback - meranom
Strap: Milanaise Mesh 20mm polished - sonnenflasche

I think it became a "Planet Neptune" :-D


----------



## psco78

Last night I finished the mod on my white RR. It looks pretty satisfactory to me at the moment so I guess I'll keep it like this for a while. Maybe a crown change in the future but that's it.

It started out completely stock:









But I was never really satisfied with the 110 case which wears awkwardly on my wrist size so decided to swap the movement into a 710 case sourced from Meranom. Sandblasted bezel and insert from bandukh, rubber strap is a cheap one I had laying around.
The high polished finish on the 710 irked me so much that I took various grades of sandpaper to it last night, with reasonable result...

Thanks for looking!


----------



## JubileeJim

onastar1989 said:


> I don't usually go for silicone bands, but I'm kinda liking this $5 band from eBay. More comfortable and less bling-y than the stainless link band I replaced.
> View attachment 13588863
> View attachment 13588865
> Makes the dial stand out more, too.


Like that band! Can you share the source?


----------



## onastar1989

JubileeJim said:


> Like that band! Can you share the source?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Waterproof...hash=item4d206920d4:m:mCQhEXNk8ODPEIpHgj7_8Hw

https://www.amazon.com/YISUYA-Water...4019&sr=8-7&keywords=22mm+silicone+watch+band

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Silicone-R...515661?hash=item3b153eec0d:g:XggAAOSw8Opa8R~A


----------



## 24h

psco78 said:


> Last night I finished the mod on my white RR. It looks pretty satisfactory to me at the moment so I guess I'll keep it like this for a while. Maybe a crown change in the future but that's it.
> 
> But I was never really satisfied with the 110 case which wears awkwardly on my wrist size so decided to swap the movement into a 710 case sourced from Meranom. Sandblasted bezel and insert from bandukh, rubber strap is a cheap one I had laying around.
> The high polished finish on the 710 irked me so much that I took various grades of sandpaper to it last night, with reasonable result...
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> View attachment 13605525


Nice mod! What is your wrist size?
I think you need to have truly massive wrists to pull off a 110 case because the lugs are not curved.

Maybe I'm wrong for the fact that I've never tried a 110 case on. Something tells me it wouldn't fit well or look good on my 6.25" wrist :-d


----------



## psco78

24h said:


> Nice mod! What is your wrist size?
> I think you need to have truly massive wrists to pull off a 110 case because the lugs are not curved.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong for the fact that I've never tried a 110 case on. Something tells me it wouldn't fit well or look good on my 6.25" wrist :-d


Thanks  gaining a little more experience every time but still a far cry from what some of the guys in this thread have been pulling off...

You're right about the 110 and the lugs: my wrist size is 6,5" and it looks too large for me because of the straight lugs and the overhang that comes with it. In fact, my white RR is one of three 110 cased Vostoks I bought in one shot a few years back. At the time I thought they looked impressive (on photo anyway) but I've never been satisfied wearing them so I ended up re-casing all of them. The other two went into a 120 and 420 case; they wear a lot more comfortable for me now and still look as nice.

Lessons learned... b-)


----------



## 24h

psco78 said:


> Thanks  gaining a little more experience every time but still a far cry from what some of the guys in this thread have been pulling off...
> 
> You're right about the 110 and the lugs: my wrist size is 6,5" and it looks too large for me because of the straight lugs and the overhang that comes with it. In fact, my white RR is one of three 110 cased Vostoks I bought in one shot a few years back. At the time I thought they looked impressive (on photo anyway) but I've never been satisfied wearing them so I ended up re-casing all of them. The other two went into a 120 and 420 case; they wear a lot more comfortable for me now and still look as nice.
> 
> Lessons learned... b-)


Good choice...I also have the 120 and 420 cases. Wearing a 420 right now!


----------



## psco78

24h said:


> Good choice...I also have the 120 and 420 cases. Wearing a 420 right now!


They seem to be the natural choice for us skinny wristed folk... those and the 'dirskies ;-)


----------



## JubileeJim

My first and second Vostok mods! Swapped the hands around a bit, including a Komandirskie set, Murphy bezels, and Dagaz inserts. 

Really happy with the 710, still can't decide which insert to use on the 100... Actually have a few more coming from DLW so my decision will get harder!! 

Completing a full Seiko SKX mod inc movement, hands, dial, bezel, insert, crystal, and crown/stem that cost about 4 times as much as one of these Vostoks and while I do love the Seiko, there's something special about the Vostoks... Going to have to pay another visit to Meranom soon.


----------



## NOTSHARP

I recently bought this, being under no illusions. I expected a POS, and wanted it so that I could canabilise the movement, primarily to use the hour and second "thingies" to re-size hands. Maybe, the case would be usable.



The dial had been "aged",IMO . Either heat, or solvent. Solvent being my guess.





The back of the dial was showing, almost, a wet/damp edge, in places.



The item description, as to it being serviced, was mostly BS, although I was surprised to see that the movement ran when I wound it. Even more so, it was still running, and keeping good(enough) time, the following day. These movements are as cheap as chips, so fitting a new one is no hardship.The case/back, fixing ring, were filthy. The crystal was loose, and full of crap.

I had a project in mind for a 420 case, but decided that this, and its movement, would be fine for a trial run.

The Bitsaflieger takes shape.





It is a work in progress. An hour hand was the main problem. I had a set from an old Vostok "Youth" model. 34 mm dia., so a shorter hand set. But, the hour hand was not short enough. A scalpel and a needle file, made it about right. The minute hand from the same set,was too short, so another type was used.( You can see where the Bitsafleiger comes in) Enough said re the seconds!

A plain, matt bezel, and Horween leather.





I have my eye on a different hand set, but it will need re-sizing. I just need to pluck up the courage to go for it. A onion crown would be good, but if it is possible to adapt one to fit a Vostok stem, I do not know.

Steve.


----------



## EPK

Steve,

That dial looks fantastic. Where did you source it? I love type B flieger dials. 

Erik

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

EPK said:


> Steve,
> 
> That dial looks fantastic. Where did you source it? I love type B flieger dials.
> 
> Erik
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/raffles-time?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754

Seiko fitment, so I removed the feet, and used pads.

Steve.


----------



## EPK

NOTSHARP said:


> eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/raffles-time?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754
> 
> Seiko fitment, so I removed the feet, and used pads.
> 
> Steve.


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CGee




----------



## Jake_P

NOTSHARP said:


> I recently bought this, being under no illusions. I expected a POS, and wanted it so that I could canabilise the movement, primarily to use the hour and second "thingies" to re-size hands. Maybe, the case would be usable.
> 
> 
> 
> The dial had been "aged",IMO . Either heat, or solvent. Solvent being my guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the dial was showing, almost, a wet/damp edge, in places.
> 
> 
> 
> The item description, as to it being serviced, was mostly BS, although I was surprised to see that the movement ran when I wound it. Even more so, it was still running, and keeping good(enough) time, the following day. These movements are as cheap as chips, so fitting a new one is no hardship.The case/back, fixing ring, were filthy. The crystal was loose, and full of crap.
> 
> I had a project in mind for a 420 case, but decided that this, and its movement, would be fine for a trial run.
> 
> The Bitsaflieger takes shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a work in progress. An hour hand was the main problem. I had a set from an old Vostok "Youth" model. 34 mm dia., so a shorter hand set. But, the hour hand was not short enough. A scalpel and a needle file, made it about right. The minute hand from the same set,was too short, so another type was used.( You can see where the Bitsafleiger comes in) Enough said re the seconds!
> 
> A plain, matt bezel, and Horween leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my eye on a different hand set, but it will need re-sizing. I just need to pluck up the courage to go for it. A onion crown would be good, but if it is possible to adapt one to fit a Vostok stem, I do not know.
> 
> Steve.


Looking good Steve. I was musing over a similar plan. I'd found this Seiko no date dial here if anyone is interested:

https://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/dials/products/dial-mil-spec-black

I prefer your dial though I think now 

I'd say go for it regarding the hand resizing - it'll transform your watch. I've gone through a stack of cheap 3rd party Seiko hands before I got a result. I ended up using a 1.4 mm pin vise collet to pinch down the hour hand from 1.5 to 1.4 mm. The minute should have fit as is but didn't. I used tweasers/needle nose pliers (can't remember off hand) to ever so slightly crimp it down and thankfully it worked. You could maybe use a piece of wire/screwdriver shaft with the correct diameter to put through the hand hole when crimping to try and avoid going too far with the hour hand. The minute hand I found was a pig as the flange was too small to really use the colett on.. CousinsUK stock a small number of cheap hands (£2.50 or so a pair) to practise on. All that said, I'd still probably not attempt it on an expensive set of hands using my method!

EDIT: You could always source some ETA hands sized in 1.2 mm (Vostok hr is 1.4 with some tolerance) 0.70 mm (Vostok min is 0.9 with some tolerance) and broach then wider with a broaching file..I've never done it but I may try it in the future..maybe easier to enlarge rather than contract..?


----------



## Stereotype

stevoe said:


> A short question: The left watch has a bezel from Favinov, but which bezel is on the right watch? Any idea?
> 
> View attachment 13565473
> 
> 
> Best wishes
> Stephan


Something is not right. The watch on the left has an old looking date wheel but the dial is a modern 662 version. This can been seen by the flat hour markers. The original 662 dials had a roof shaped marker. Looks like the dial has been changed at some point.


----------



## thewatchadude

The bezel on the right is a pretty common fake one. Look carefully at the 30 and 50 figures.


----------



## stevoe

Stereotype said:


> ...Looks like the dial has been changed at some point.


That is possible! But I saw the watch, I liked the watch and so I bought the watch... ;-)

Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## stevoe

thewatchadude said:


> The bezel on the right is a pretty common fake one.


A fake bezel? Interesting idea! But why should someone fake bezels?



thewatchadude said:


> Look carefully at the 30 and 50 figures.


Yes, the numbers are wrong, I've already seen that. Maybe made in China... ;-)

Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## A.Sev

The TerraPhibia got a new bezel this week (Pers184 Pilgrim small tooth compass bezel) that i had stashed for a couple months awaiting a chance to blast it to match the case. Also tossed on a Horween rally strap I had in a drawer.


----------



## Parkgate

Progress so far on my second 710 in a month......

Reshaped case (for a classic look) and a president bracelet....awaiting more parts from Meranom, although I'm liking the bezel on this one, so it might stay (replacement on order just in case).


----------



## Parkgate

New bezel n'sert on today, still awaiting new dial, hands etc....usual bad pics due to low light..but its coming together nicely.


----------



## PanKorop

Parkgate said:


> New bezel n'sert on today, still awaiting new dial, hands etc....usual bad pics due to low light..but its coming together nicely.


I like the looks, but can you explain the use of this 24h bezel?


----------



## onastar1989

Switched the dial and hands into a Komandirskie case.


----------



## Gonkl

onastar1989 said:


> Switched the dial and hands into a Komandirskie case.
> 
> View attachment 13630837


Nice, one of the prettier dials I have seen. I just had to get some myself. Now, the planning begins.....


----------



## Parkgate

PanKorop said:


> I like the looks, but can you explain the use of this 24h bezel?


Sure I can, it was in my parts box and it fit.


----------



## Gonkl

Sounds legit. Mine says hi.


Parkgate said:


> Sure I can, it was in my parts box and it fit.


----------



## kakefe

A.Sev said:


> The TerraPhibia got a new bezel this week (Pers184 Pilgrim small tooth compass bezel) that i had stashed for a couple months awaiting a chance to blast it to match the case. Also tossed on a Horween rally strap I had in a drawer.
> 
> View attachment 13624247


Awesome mod !!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

Swapped the bracelet off the green 710 to my other black 710. Result.


----------



## bin79

I like this one. I like the previous one better, though.



onastar1989 said:


> Switched the dial and hands into a Komandirskie case.
> 
> View attachment 13630837


----------



## Pizzocan

Hi there, I was wondering if I can convert a 2415 movement to a 2416 with just a date wheel. I know it sounds strange but I got for free some cool dials (all date) and a date wheel, but I only have 2415 amphibias

Thanks!


----------



## mariomart

Pizzocan said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if I can convert a 2415 movement to a 2416 with just a date wheel. I know it sounds strange but I got for free some cool dials (all date) and a date wheel, but I only have 2415 amphibias
> 
> Thanks!


Not that simple I'm afraid.

These are the parts required for a fully functioning calendar complication, along with a movement that has the relevant areas machined for it's installation.


----------



## Pizzocan

Oh good! So basically the guy that sold everything to me got screwed and so did I. This is the dial if you're wondering (I still haven't been able to identify it) https://imgur.com/a/xrIAAvs

So should I buy a new 2416 movement or is it better to buy a new amphibia with date in a 710 case as I want a slimmer 150?

I could sell the two vostok. I have and basically get all the money back if not even more.


----------



## mariomart

Pizzocan said:


> Oh good! So basically the guy that sold everything to me got screwed and so did I. This is the dial if you're wondering (I still haven't been able to identify it)
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xrIAAvs
> 
> 
> So should I buy a new 2416 movement or is it better to buy a new amphibia with date in a 710 case as I want a slimmer 150?
> 
> I could sell the two vostok. I have and basically get all the money back if not even more.


Or buy a Vostok Amphibia 710367 straight up and sell everything else https://www.ebay.com/p/Russian-Mili...-Auto-Amphibian-Diver-200-M-710367/2291106422

Edit: Oops, just noticed it's out of stock, sorry

2nd Edit: Just found a working link https://www.ebay.com/itm//113029961278


----------



## vintorez

I posted a photo of this on the WRUW thread yesterday but here's a better quality pic. Custom order built by Favinov. Brushed 710 case, brushed bezel and crown, sunburst dial, full BGW9 lume. I had a rough idea of how it was going to look before going into it, but it turned out even better than I expected. He said he quite liked it as well and might start making more of them, but with green lume/other colour dials.

If you want a good quality mod but don't want to mess around with it yourself then get in touch with Favinov. Great quality work, fair prices and excellent customer service. He's working on his own dials and some other things so look out for that as well.


----------



## EPK

@vintorez,

That looks great. What a beautiful dial.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer

vintorez said:


> I posted a photo of this on the WRUW thread yesterday but here's a better quality pic. Custom order built by Favinov. Brushed 710 case, brushed bezel and crown, sunburst dial, full BGW9 lume. I had a rough idea of how it was going to look before going into it, but it turned out even better than I expected. He said he quite liked it as well and might start making more of them, but with green lume/other colour dials.
> 
> If you want a good quality mod but don't want to mess around with it yourself then get in touch with Favinov. Great quality work, fair prices and excellent customer service. He's working on his own dials and some other things so look out for that as well.
> 
> View attachment 13639815
> 
> View attachment 13639813


WOW....i just want one of those dials too. What an excellent timepiece. How do we get in touch with the creator?
Thanks


----------



## vintorez

Kisifer said:


> WOW....i just want one of those dials too. What an excellent timepiece. How do we get in touch with the creator?
> Thanks


Currently he's out of stock on the blue and green sunburst dials but has red and black available on his eBay: https://www.ebay.ie/sch/m.html?_ssn=favinov&_sop=10
He usually restocks them quickly though.

Or you can contact him on his online store for any custom orders: Favinov watch manufactory | Our Products

I'm not sure what his English is like since I emailed him in Russian, but I think it should be ok.


----------



## 24h

vintorez said:


> Currently he's out of stock on the blue and green sunburst dials but has red and black available on his eBay: https://www.ebay.ie/sch/m.html?_ssn=favinov&_sop=10
> He usually restocks them quickly though.
> 
> Or you can contact him on his online store for any custom orders: Favinov watch manufactory | Our Products
> 
> I'm not sure what his English is like since I emailed him in Russian, but I think it should be ok.


His English is decent, and he's always extremely friendly when communicating.
I cannot think of a better recommendation for Vostok parts/modding services than Favinov. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## акула

Hello everyone! Just wanted to show off my new Vostok Amphibia 420512 with custom bezel from AM bezels. The watch took a little over a month to arrive in the mail but was well worth the wait. I choose the 420 case because of my smaller sized wrists and couldn't be happier. This is a great piece for those of you who are new to watches or just looking for a unique piece that will definitely start a conversation with someone. Below you will see the original bezel in the plastic case with the new one installed.


----------



## акула

Hello everyone! Just wanted to show off my new Vostok Amphibia 420512 with custom bezel from AM bezels. The watch took a little over a month to arrive in the mail but was well worth the wait. I choose the 420 case because of my smaller sized wrists and couldn't be happier. This is a great piece for those of you who are new to watches or just looking for a unique piece that will definitely start a conversation with someone.

View attachment 13647901


View attachment 13647903


----------



## EPK

@akyna,

That looks great. I've been considering the 120512 but I'm waiting for the rally bezel insert to come back in stock. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## usa-60

Thank you for link, there are very cool stuff


----------



## акула

EPK said:


> @akyna,
> 
> That looks great. I've been considering the 120512 but I'm waiting for the rally bezel insert to come back in stock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes me too, would love to have a rally bezel when they are available again. Sorry for the double post, I looked for a way to remove but I guess we can't edit/delete them?


----------



## Parkgate

Still waiting on parts from Russia (dials, hands, crowns etc), so I installed a 288 dial that I picked up for a couple of quid to replace the green dial from a few posts back. The case reshaping has been finished so this will have to do for now. Whats the average wait time from Meranom when waiting for out of stock parts, anyone know?


----------



## onastar1989

Parkgate said:


> Still waiting on parts from Russia (dials, hands, crowns etc), so I installed a 288 dial that I picked up for a couple of quid to replace the green dial from a few posts back. The case reshaping has been finished so this will have to do for now. Whats the average wait time from Meranom when waiting for out of stock parts, anyone know?
> 
> View attachment 13648039
> 
> 
> View attachment 13648045
> 
> 
> View attachment 13648051


Both times I've ordered from Meranom it took about a month to get to me in the US.


----------



## EPK

onastar1989 said:


> Both times I've ordered from Meranom it took about a month to get to me in the US.


That's been my experience as well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

My first mod attempt. Hands,Bezel,Band and Back on a 710 Case.


----------



## onastar1989

jimzilla said:


> My first mod attempt. Hands,Bezel,Band and Back on a 710 Case.


Do you mean 110 case?


----------



## Parkgate

Thanks onastar1989 and EPK, hopefully I might see my parts in the next couple of weeks. Can you add to an order from Meranom if its not be dispatched?


----------



## 24h

Parkgate said:


> Thanks onastar1989 and EPK, hopefully I might see my parts in the next couple of weeks. Can you add to an order from Meranom if its not be dispatched?


Might be able to, but I'd contact Meranom as soon as possible.
Try WhatsApp or their email.


----------



## jimzilla

onastar1989 said:


> Do you mean 110 case?


yes, onastar1989 you are right, it's just the noob in me.


----------



## NOTSHARP

A 420 Blancpain, (ish), mod.





Steve.


----------



## psco78

Brushed 710 case, crown from Meranom.
Custom re-lumed dial by Favinov (numbers are lumed as well), hands set also Favinov.
Bezel from bandukh.


----------



## Thomasaurus

Anyone found any good Black Friday deals on Vostoks or modding parts? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_AU

NOTSHARP said:


> A 420 Blancpain, (ish), mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


Nice sterile dial where did you get it?


----------



## 24h

Thomasaurus said:


> Anyone found any good Black Friday deals on Vostoks or modding parts?


I'm pretty sure eBay will have a sitewide coupon tomorrow.
Might be a good idea to check tomorrow and order some parts :-!


----------



## milligan

Tangerine Speedo vs Traditional speedy !


----------



## EPK

@Milligan

I like your bezel insert. Is that a Planet Ocean style? Source? 

Erik

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangez

psco78 said:


> Brushed 710 case, crown from Meranom.
> Custom re-lumed dial by Favinov (numbers are lumed as well), hands set also Favinov.
> Bezel from bandukh.
> 
> View attachment 13662417
> 
> 
> View attachment 13662421
> 
> 
> View attachment 13662423


That is one great looking watch!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## milligan

DAGAZ 

I really want to make a Blancpain 50 fathoms and DAGAZ doesn’t have Vostok/Blancpain dials. Where’s everyone getting these Blancpain dials and inserts ? 

The lucite crystal of the Vostok makes for a better vintage Blancpain mod than a Seiko.


----------



## Parkgate

Re-worked 710 case, PO style insert and seconds hand (Dr S), Boris bezel and new 659 dial from Favinov (because I was fed up with waiting for Meramon). All assembled about 30 mins ago as I type this.


----------



## NOTSHARP

steve_AU said:


> Nice sterile dial where did you get it?


 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stingray...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Dial feet need to be removed, and pads used, to fit to a Vostok.

Bezel insert was from Dagaz.

Steve.

Steve


----------



## ady1989

Just a simple bezel and insert mod but one of my favorite watches. I actually bleached the blue in the bezel to the shade you see with a qtip while avoiding touching the red. It's super easy to go from red to pink and can happen in seconds if not careful, which is not what I wanted. The goal was to give the blue a bit more depth by making the middle of it lighter and leaving the edges slightly darker.


----------



## bentl

psco78 said:


> Brushed 710 case, crown from Meranom.
> Custom re-lumed dial by Favinov (numbers are lumed as well), hands set also Favinov.
> Bezel from bandukh.
> 
> View attachment 13662417
> 
> 
> View attachment 13662421
> 
> 
> View attachment 13662423


very nice, how did you get such clean brushing on the case?


----------



## Nova910

The Vostok Amphibia I bought yesterday, and the parts I ordered for the modification.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Parkgate said:


> Re-worked 710 case, PO style insert and seconds hand (Dr S), Boris bezel and new 659 dial from Favinov (because I was fed up with waiting for Meramon). All assembled about 30 mins ago as I type this.
> 
> View attachment 13665877
> 
> 
> View attachment 13665879
> 
> 
> View attachment 13665881


This is almost exactly the mod I have been planning. It's a great look.


----------



## NOTSHARP

I fitted hour and minute hands from a set of Seiko Flieger hands, today, and am trying the watch on a nice bund.





Steve.


----------



## EPK

That looks great Steve

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

It sounds more like Dr Fronkentine's grocery list than a description...

Inspiration: Amphibia 100654, compass watches...
+ Case: 120 (matte)
+ Dial: 654
- Pips: - 4...
+ Calibre: 2431 (24h)
+ Bezel: Pers184 (special order)
+ Strap: Casio Forester 18-22mm
+ Keeper: eBay/bandukh (to hide Casio...)

*= Dr Glycinstein !*









Groceries (yet to fetch): s.s. crown with B logo; new 654 dial, or stripping all surviving lume pips except the pair on top at 12? Then a longer, red hour hand (which? :-s ) and a skinny silver or black with pip second.

_About those pips: bizarrely none at 30, any version; at 35, fell off during transport from Meranom (told me: "just reglue it"! Thanks a lot, pal); at 10, 15, fell off my bad when recasing... These white blobs fall down like hail!_


----------



## psco78

Orangez said:


> That is one great looking watch!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk





bentl said:


> very nice, how did you get such clean brushing on the case?


Thanks for the kind comments, and sorry for the late reply. Hadn't checked the thread in a while...

The brushing is actually surprisingly simple: just use scotchbrite pads (or in my case, cut off the top of a scotchbrite sponge... works just as well).
The trick is to put the scotchbrite pad on a flat surface and rub the case over the pad. Do make sure your strokes are always in the same direction and sense. Gives the best results IMHO. If you start criss-crossing it'll look messier. I did concentric strokes on the top surfaces and lengthwise on the sides.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## 24h

.


----------



## Pizzocan

Hi guys, I was wondering how could I make my 150 case slimmer. If I remove all the auto winding parts from the movement can I fit the flat caseback? Is the flat caseback water resistant the same as the standard one? 


But most importantly...is it worth it?

Thanks!

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

Pizzocan said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering how could I make my 150 case slimmer. If I remove all the auto winding parts from the movement can I fit the flat caseback? Is the flat caseback water resistant the same as the standard one?
> 
> But most importantly...is it worth it?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


 Last question answered first - Yes, imo. it is worth it.

I would suggest that the easier option would be to buy a 2414 movement, and a flat caseback, and fit it. That is what I did.



It does make a big ( :roll: ) difference in the way it wears.

Water resistance is the same.

Steve.


----------



## Pizzocan

Nice watch!
Could you tell me how thick it is now? (Just for comparison)

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

Pizzocan said:


> Nice watch!
> Could you tell me how thick it is now? (Just for comparison)
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


 13.28 mm.

Steve.


----------



## PanKorop

Whatever one does, the 150 case is wrong, I’m afraid. The lugs are not drilled at the right spot—case 090 heritage, I presume, because the 150 is a milled 090. No matter how materially thin you’ll make it, the spring bars holes are drilled way too low, and you’ll have these sides of the case showing these ugly coarsely machined flat walls, when you look from 12 atop, or 6 just as it sits on your wrist. I tried the thickest possible straps and Nato bands—doesn’t work. I finally transplanted the watch to another case (710). Ok, even with the bulging back...


----------



## EPK

New strap for the Amphibian









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

New strap for the Komandirskie









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzocan

PanKorop said:


> Whatever one does, the 150 case is wrong, I'm afraid. The lugs are not drilled at the right spot-case 090 heritage, I presume, because the 150 is a milled 090. No matter how materially thin you'll make it, the spring bars holes are drilled way too low, and you'll have these sides of the case showing these ugly coarsely machined flat walls, when you look from 12 atop, or 6 just as it sits on your wrist. I tried the thickest possible straps and Nato bands-doesn't work. I finally transplanted the watch to another case (710). Ok, even with the bulging back...


Ikr, it looks kinda weird but at the same time I feel it's more "chunky" than the 710. I thought about swapping the case as I posted before but I'm still not sure. Anyway it would be one more watch to sell (I still have to sell a 420 radio room if someone is interested).

Anyway can someone tell me if it's possible to fit the flat caseback if I strip the movement of the winding part?

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

Pizzocan said:


> Ikr, it looks kinda weird but at the same time I feel it's more "chunky" than the 710. I thought about swapping the case as I posted before but I'm still not sure. Anyway it would be one more watch to sell (I still have to sell a 420 radio room if someone is interested).
> 
> Anyway can someone tell me if it's possible to fit the flat caseback if I strip the movement of the winding part?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Yes, it will fit.
You'll wish also to replace the spring barrel, otherwise you'll never know when to stop hand-winding the watch. See posts here by *24h* on this mod.


----------



## Kotsov

EPK said:


> New strap for the Amphibian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Top quality watch and mods.

Is it just me though? This face printing looks less like a scuba dude and more like a tourist diver?


----------



## PanKorop

Kotsov said:


> Top quality watch and mods.
> 
> Is it just me though? This face printing looks less like a scuba dude and more like a tourist diver?


I've seen this swimming style before, wait-wait...
Got it! It's just *The Dude* !









For the whole kwool outfit, go http://costumebot.com/archives/764


----------



## EPK

Kotsov said:


> Top quality watch and mods.
> 
> Is it just me though? This face printing looks less like a scuba dude and more like a tourist diver?


Thanks for the kind words. You'll have to excuse my ignorance as I dont know what is meant by tourist diver. It is a different diver from the traditional "scuba dude" with the circle around it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

Finally finished the blue 710 with its new chunky president. The case isn't polished, its been finely brushed but its hard to see in a picture. Anyway here's a few pics of the completed watch (the end links took a lot of filing and adjusting not helped by the spring-bar holes being out of line by about a 1mm !!).


----------



## DocTone

Year comes to end ... time to use some left parts (luckily also big sold out of Dagaz a huge bag of hands only for some dollars catched ) 
-Military used look -


----------



## PDAdict

DocTone said:


> Year comes to end ... time to use some left parts (luckily also big sold out of Dagaz a huge bag of hands only for some dollars catched )
> -Military used look -
> View attachment 13687321
> 
> 
> View attachment 13687323
> 
> 
> View attachment 13687325


Can I know where I get my hands and the dial? They look fantastic. Thanks

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

PDAdict said:


> Can I know where I get my hands and the dial? They look fantastic. Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


Dial is a cheap one from raffles 7.50dollar 29.2 mm ( I guess for Miyota for something)
Cutted the Feet , relumed it by using c3 lume , additional giving more structure by spraying clear lacquer 
The hands came from sold out of Dagaz. Some Ageing of the hands ( should looks not perfect) , relumed by c3 (Ridiculous Original lume) Adjusting the hour hand to fit on Vostok 
Similar have Dlwwatches in different colour


----------



## Pizzocan

DocTone said:


> Year comes to end ... time to use some left parts (luckily also big sold out of Dagaz a huge bag of hands only for some dollars catched )
> -Military used look -
> View attachment 13687321
> 
> 
> View attachment 13687323
> 
> 
> View attachment 13687325


How did you achieve that finish on the case? It looks dope!

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## CGee




----------



## EPK

@CGee 

That looks great. I like the black hands with that dial. Are those stock?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

Pizzocan said:


> How did you achieve that finish on the case? It looks dope!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


The case is treated by etching with iron choride. 
You find several Tutorials in YouTube exspecially in combination with Knife related issues 
Then case was PVD coated. 
To reach the used look ... or „steel"-look I sanded down the coating ...

Similar the bezel : pvd coated then sanded and metal is appearing partially ..


----------



## CGee

No, these are the blue hands.


----------



## EPK

CGee said:


> No, these are the blue hands.


I had a feeling that they might be blue. It's very hard to capture blue at times. Either way, it looks great.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fugit cronos

Remenbering mod+brass


----------



## Fergfour

I didn't do the modding on this but thought this one was interesting enough to pick up on the cheap. Here are some pics of the various components:









Result, with extra lume added to hands and dial:















I might end up brushing the case and bezel for a uniform look, we'll see.


----------



## Pizzocan

Fergfour said:


> I didn't do the modding on this but thought this one was interesting enough to pick up on the cheap. Here are some pics of the various components:
> 
> View attachment 13696485
> 
> 
> Result, with extra lume added to hands and dial:
> 
> View attachment 13696487
> View attachment 13696489
> 
> 
> I might end up brushing the case and bezel for a uniform look, we'll see.


To be honest, I'm not a fan of the dial or the bezel: I prefer the original dial and the all black Seiko bezel.

However, I have to say that you did an awesome job on that dial. The lume is perfect and it looks applied perfectly! It seems done by a machine...

Bravo!

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Pizzocan said:


> To be honest, I'm not a fan of the dial or the bezel: I prefer the original dial and the all black Seiko bezel.
> However, I have to say that you did an awesome job on that dial. The lume is perfect and it looks applied perfectly! It seems done by a machine...
> Bravo!
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


You might've missed it but I mentioned I didn't do the modding myself. In fact I don't even have it it my possession yet. I do agree that the lume work is great. I like the dial and hands but I'm not sure about the bezel insert, and I don't know if I'd keep the mesh on either. We'll have to wait and see.

I like the idea of basic modding. I used to do a lot with Gshocks and miss that part of the watch hobby. I have another mod on the way with a changed seconds hand, exhibition caseback, bracelet adapters, and other items. I want to learn what I can with these, and from the forum, and go from there.

I'm admittedly a Vostok newbie. There's just something about them that has really sparked my interest in watches again.


----------



## CGee




----------



## NOTSHARP

090 RR





Steve.


----------



## FreddyNorton

Waiting for my bezel, dial, and hands to come from over seas I decided to have some fun with this. I got this watch for under 20 usd obviously intent on modding it. Its a loooong wait so I got bored last saturday and decided to waste a bunch of my lume. Funny thing is I wore the watch a couple days and the accuracy is very great and it glows nice and visible my whole drive to work (45 minutes in dark). I ended up mixing my lume powder with glow in the dark acrylic paint with a touch of white acrylic and did the bezel with that then I clear coated it with acrylic sealer from a spray can. I dont know how long this will last but it glows freely and survived a couple showers. I might end up working on this a bit more getting it to look better and keep it this way for a work beater! Now I have to hunt another to mod with the parts coming.


----------



## EPK

FreddyNorton said:


> Waiting for my bezel, dial, and hands to come from over seas I decided to have some fun with this. I got this watch for under 20 usd obviously intent on modding it. Its a loooong wait so I got bored last saturday and decided to waste a bunch of my lume. Funny thing is I wore the watch a couple days and the accuracy is very great and it glows nice and visible my whole drive to work (45 minutes in dark). I ended up mixing my lume powder with glow in the dark acrylic paint with a touch of white acrylic and did the bezel with that then I clear coated it with acrylic sealer from a spray can. I dont know how long this will last but it glows freely and survived a couple showers. I might end up working on this a bit more getting it to look better and keep it this way for a work beater! Now I have to hunt another to mod with the parts coming.
> 
> View attachment 13710153
> 
> View attachment 13710155
> 
> View attachment 13710157


Wow! That is really cool. I've never heard of mixing glow in the dark paint before. Great job.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P

FreddyNorton said:


> Waiting for my bezel, dial, and hands to come from over seas I decided to have some fun with this. I got this watch for under 20 usd obviously intent on modding it. Its a loooong wait so I got bored last saturday and decided to waste a bunch of my lume. Funny thing is I wore the watch a couple days and the accuracy is very great and it glows nice and visible my whole drive to work (45 minutes in dark). I ended up mixing my lume powder with glow in the dark acrylic paint with a touch of white acrylic and did the bezel with that then I clear coated it with acrylic sealer from a spray can. I dont know how long this will last but it glows freely and survived a couple showers. I might end up working on this a bit more getting it to look better and keep it this way for a work beater! Now I have to hunt another to mod with the parts coming.


It looks like something from Iron-Man..and I mean that in the best possible way..awesome!


----------



## Parkgate

Planning my next mod, thinking a 110 case with reshaped crown guards and a continuous curvature to the sides/lugs as I prefer a longer lug length. Is it my eyes or do some 110 cases have off-centre crowns in the guards?


----------



## Pizzocan

Parkgate said:


> Planning my next mod, thinking a 110 case with reshaped crown guards and a continuous curvature to the sides/lugs as I prefer a longer lug length. Is it my eyes or do some 110 cases have off-centre crowns in the guards?


I have a feeling that if they do have... it's not meant to be

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

New hour and minute hands for this one.


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> New hour and minute hands for this one.
> View attachment 13724219


 Troika! :-!|>

Steve.


----------



## 24h

onastar1989 said:


> New hour and minute hands for this one.
> View attachment 13724219


Looks great! All those parts fit nicely together.


----------



## onastar1989

Thanks, guys!


----------



## onastar1989

I had a 2414 movement sitting around so I thought I'd put it in a 710 case, which meant that thick case back had to go. I know a flat one is only $6.00 from Meranom, but I didn't feel like waiting a month for it to arrive in the post, so thought I'd make my own "flat case back."
First I cut a piece out of .5mm aluminum clock dial with shears and shaped it with a Dremel:






















I love the flat look but I knew it needed to be slightly domed so it wouldn't be touching the bridge on the movement. 








So I pressed a quarter into it with a rubber mat and a clamp:















The space the coin created is just deep enough to accommodate the 2414 movement. Kind of looks like those pans they used to pan for gold with. 








Here it is locked in place. Overall it brought the thickness down from a little over 15mm to a little over 12mm.


----------



## Pizzocan

onastar1989 said:


> I had a 2414 movement sitting around so I thought I'd put it in a 710 case, which meant that thick case back had to go. I know a flat one is only $6.00 from Meranom, but I didn't feel like waiting a month for it to arrive in the post, so thought I'd make my own "flat case back."
> First I cut a piece out of .5mm aluminum clock dial with shears and shaped it with a Dremel:
> View attachment 13724601
> 
> View attachment 13724603
> 
> View attachment 13724605
> 
> 
> I love the flat look but I knew it needed to be slightly domed so it wouldn't be touching the bridge on the movement.
> View attachment 13724617
> 
> 
> So I pressed a quarter into it with a rubber mat and a clamp:
> View attachment 13724621
> 
> View attachment 13724623
> 
> 
> The space the coin created is just deep enough to accommodate the 2414 movement. Kind of looks like those pans they used to pan for gold with.
> View attachment 13724639
> 
> 
> Here it is locked in place. Overall it brought the thickness down from a little over 15mm to a little over 12mm.
> View attachment 13724641


You sir are a genius...
When I started reading, I thought it would come really ghetto, but it's actually really nice and well made

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Pizzocan said:


> You sir are a genius...
> When I started reading, I thought it would come really ghetto, but it's actually really nice and well made
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Thank you! It turned out better than I thought it would.


----------



## 24h

onastar1989 said:


> Thank you! It turned out better than I thought it would.


If you try this project again, try out coins of different diameters.
A U.S. one dollar coin has a diameter of 26.5mm, the quarter is 24.3mm, and a half dollar is 30.6mm.
Maybe it's possible that one of these will give better results?


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> I had a 2414 movement sitting around so I thought I'd put it in a 710 case, which meant that thick case back had to go. I know a flat one is only $6.00 from Meranom, but I didn't feel like waiting a month for it to arrive in the post, so thought I'd make my own "flat case back."
> First I cut a piece out of .5mm aluminum clock dial with shears and shaped it with a Dreme
> 
> I love the flat look but I knew it needed to be slightly domed so it wouldn't be touching the bridge on the movement.
> 
> So I pressed a quarter into it with a rubber mat and a clamp
> 
> Here it is locked in place. Overall it brought the thickness down from a little over 15mm to a little over 12mm....


Well done !


----------



## DocTone

Cannot help , but clean look with 090 is my favorite for this time 
Bought another cheap dial in the Bay. 
Relumed it , created some structure on it, fit Seiko AM hands and re lumed those , 
Stainless insert pvd coated matte .. , Case and bezel blasted


----------



## DocTone

VOSTOK FANBOY said:


> DocTone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I love this orange minute hand! Please can you give me a source for where I can buy one?
> Did you need to resize it to fit?
> 
> 
> 
> By using Seiko hands you have to adjust Hour hand from 1.5 mm to 1.4
> Minutes fit , second hand don't match
> 
> Hand set mentioned I catched in sold out of Dagaz . Have a lock at yokobies maybe you're lucky
> 
> Anyway don't wait to find what you want. Feel free to use any handset and paint it
> In Coulour what you prefer
> 
> Example : Igor hands ..customized
Click to expand...


----------



## EPK

@DocTone,

That's really well done. I like those Seiko hands a lot. I thought that I read somewhere that they aren't an exact fit.

Did you have to enlarge the openings on the hands and if so, how is it done?

Thank you in advance.

Erik


DocTone said:


> Cannot help , but clean look with 090 is my favorite for this time
> Bought another cheap dial in the Bay.
> Relumed it , created some structure on it, fit Seiko AM hands and re lumed those ,
> Stainless insert pvd coated matte .. , Case and bezel blasted
> 
> View attachment 13726345
> 
> 
> View attachment 13726347
> 
> 
> View attachment 13726349
> 
> 
> View attachment 13726351
> 
> 
> View attachment 13726353
> 
> 
> View attachment 13726355


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

EPK said:


> @DocTone,
> 
> That's really well done. I like those Seiko hands a lot. I thought that I read somewhere that they aren't an exact fit.
> 
> Did you have to enlarge the openings on the hands and if so, how is it done?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Erik
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Disregard. I read further down the post and see you answered my question.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

DocTone said:


> VOSTOK FANBOY said:
> 
> 
> 
> By using Seiko hands you have to adjust Hour hand from 1.5 mm to 1.4
> Minutes fit , second hand don't match
> 
> Hand set mentioned I catched in sold out of Dagaz . Have a lock at yokobies maybe you're lucky
> 
> Anyway don't wait to find what you want. Feel free to use any handset and paint it
> In Coulour what you prefer
> 
> Example : Igor hands ..customized
> 
> View attachment 13726433
> 
> 
> 
> Contact Favinov he did a custom set for me the same. I bought a set from another seller same colours here on the forum who want reply to my emails as my second hand kept falling off and the lume was rubbish. Favinov is another story great lume and perfect fit.
> Chris
Click to expand...


----------



## DocTone

Cafe Latte said:


> DocTone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contact Favinov he did a custom set for me the same. I bought a set from another seller same colours here on the forum who want reply to my emails as my second hand kept falling off and the lume was rubbish. Favinov is another story great lume and perfect fit.
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Yes/No
> However , what I mentioned is that the best choice is always DIY.
> Even then everything match personal choice only.
> The example I shown , I couldn't found the right coulour , and not the right brightness of lumen. Neither here nor there.
Click to expand...


----------



## DocTone

EPK said:


> Disregard. I read further down the post and see you answered my question.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


To squeeze from 1.5 to 1.4 I'm using a pin holder 
( check out internet , possible to get it by some buck) 
Picture from internet to explain what I mean :


----------



## EPK

DocTone said:


> To squeeze from 1.5 to 1.4 I'm using a pin holder
> ( check out internet , possible to get it by some buck)
> Picture from internet to explain what I mean :
> View attachment 13726643


Thank you very much.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl

Nice, where did you get this insert from?



VOSTOK FANBOY said:


> View attachment 13724865
> 
> View attachment 13724867
> 
> View attachment 13724871
> 
> View attachment 13724873


----------



## Fergfour

I’ve seen some people that have “upgraded” to a SS crown. It’s pretty cheap and easy to do, as long as you get the proper crown for the case. I’m wondering if folks have had issues with the stock crowns, or if they just like the feel, or better durability? 
Also, aren’t some crowns like on the SE models, already SS? How can a newbie tell for sure, the shiny plating and/or less pronounced grip? Thx


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Fergfour said:


> .......some people that have "upgraded" to a SS crown....


.
There are now 2 Stainless Steel (SS) crowns available:

The SE style and the 'non SE' style








Non SE style SS crown








SE style SS crown
.
.
I have had several of the Non SE crowns crack or split from the bottom of the 'skirt' halfway to the 'top' and one cracked fully to the top.
The problem seemed to be that there may have been a burr or slightly crooked thread in the crown. There was slightly more resistance when initially installing them. Then I noticed they had cracked or split. I believe the problem in the threads caused the crown to bulge slightly and split. 
The metal is very thin and brittle.

The crown tube threads were not the problem since the watches had been used for a time with other stainless crowns and there was no trouble.

I would be careful when installing one of these crowns.
FIrst, when installing for the first time, screw it onto the crown tube slowly and carefully.
Feel for a rough, grinding sensation or excessive resistance. It should feel easy and smooth as the original.
Secondly, if there was binding inspect it with low magnification to ensure there is no split present.

The machining process on stainless when creating threads often leaves a rougher or wavy surface to the threads whereas the brass insert on the original crowns feels smooth when installing the crown since brass is softer and will conform more easily to the hard threads of the crown tube. Stainless on stainless or on titanium (as the crown tube is claimed to be) is not forgiving and the crown may split if there is too great an imperfection.

The SE style crown appears to be slightly stronger and perhaps slightly thicker.
I have only worked with a few but they appear to be machined better with a smoother feel when installed onto the crown tube.

I must emphasize that a split or crack on the crown is very, very thin and may be impossible to see without some magnification and good light. The metal will be split completely through the metal and not merely a surface crack.


----------



## Gonkl

Cool, thanks, thought so but it looked a little different so thought I might check. Planning to get one as well


VOSTOK FANBOY said:


> Yobokies.
> It's a Seiko insert to fit the SKX007. But it fits the Vostok coin edged bezel from dagazwatches.com perfectly.


----------



## Fergfour

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> There are now 2 Stainless Steel (SS) crowns available:
> 
> The SE style and the 'non SE' style
> 
> View attachment 13727237
> 
> Non SE style SS crown
> 
> View attachment 13727239
> 
> SE style SS crown
> 
> The SE style crown appears to be slightly stronger and perhaps slightly thicker.
> I have only worked with a few but they appear to be machined better with a smoother feel when installed onto the crown tube.


Got it. Only have one non-SE watch at the moment and I can see the difference when comparing with an SE. 







The non-SE crown on the left has rather smooth teeth compared with the SE on the right. The SE crowns I have are polished and have the B on them and they are easier to grip. I like the idea upgrading the stock crowns. I'm still learning all the case numbers so I'll just need to be sure I order the correct ones.


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Well done !


Danke!


----------



## FreddyNorton

I wanted a non date automatic one of these and this is the work in progress. The dial needs worked to center better I need to buy stickers because I had to snap dial feet off as they not fit. I ordered a really amazing looking bezel and insert but who knows when they will arrive so I too to messing with the bezels I have. This one I filled with black paint and did a red dot. I like the way it came out and its at least wearable now as I wait for parts to finish my mod.


----------



## NOTSHARP

350, vapour blasted case.

Sword hand set, from raffles-time.

2414, with black date ring.

PO style bezel, from I know not where. :-d

Stainless crown from meranom.

WatchGecko, Milanese diver bracelet.





I also tried it on leather, but I'm liking the bracelet for now.



Steve.


----------



## FreddyNorton

Bought the watch as new second hand for around 45usd shipped. Put my bezel "The Atlas One" with an SKX insert. I scratched it up a bit installing but really happy with how it came out. In it for well under 100 bucks and it feels like a lot more money than that and running fine. Vostok modding is absolutely the best both affordable and quality watches with a plethora of parts to choose.


----------



## DocTone

Gents 
Wish you merry Christmas ! 
My Christmas gift : Back in black or Toxic Liquid


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Gents
> Which you merry Christmas !
> My Christmas gift : Back in black or Toxic Liquid
> View attachment 13746511
> 
> View attachment 13746513
> 
> View attachment 13746515
> 
> View attachment 13746517
> 
> View attachment 13746519
> 
> View attachment 13746521


Awesome. Nice work!
|>


----------



## PanKorop

DocTone said:


> Gents
> Which you merry Christmas !
> My Christmas gift : Back in black or Toxic Liquid


Truly awesome... and somewhat humbling.

That irXXX, err, stealth cross ticker is a great finishing detail. And with these, who cares whether the watch is 20 s ahead, or late, a day?


----------



## usa-60

Great work, looks very nice


----------



## usa-60

Classic and interesting look, congratulations)


----------



## DocTone

PanKorop said:


> Truly awesome... and somewhat humbling.
> 
> That irXXX, err, stealth cross ticker is a great finishing detail. And with these, who cares whether the watch is 20 s ahead, or late, a day?


By taking some time to adjust, most of my Vostok running within approx 2min per week ( i wear my watches 24/7) . 
For me absolutely ok and great.

(If I want more accuracy so I can wear my seamaster .. or atomic G-Shock .so I have also worldtime, quadsensor .. whatever ) .. .. 
What I want to say ..I like my Vostok with all pro and con, that's it.


----------



## Utva_56

Season Greetings,
My 420758:
-case 420 sand blasted , matte finish
-bazel , sand blasted
-crown , sand blasted , signed B , Meranom
- back cover flat , Meranom
- dial 758 Amfibian Neptun
- movement 2414a with black date ring
- stock bracelet , sand blasted , no hair puller after sand blasting
- hands from Komandirski shop


----------



## WhiskyTango

One of my keepers and one of the most trusted watches. 710 scuba dude with new bezel, superluminova dial and hands (960 classic style) and back plate changed too. Regulated to accuracy of +3.4 spd (last 60 days).

















Let there be light! b-)


----------



## WhiskyTango

My 710 cased black scuba dude. Again, superluminova dial and 960 style hands, clean steel bezel and Geckota leather strap. Incredibly comfortable on wrist. Watch itself is light and Geckota strap is so smooth. Works well with black NATO too though.









Can I have some light please?


----------



## Sayan

Utva_56 said:


> - hands from Komandirski shop
> 
> View attachment 13747391


Really like the hands, but never heard of "Komandirski shop ", would you please provide a link to this shop. Thanks!!


----------



## little_w

Sayan said:


> Really like the hands, but never heard of "Komandirski shop ", would you please provide a link to this shop. Thanks!!


My guess is he means this.


----------



## little_w

Sayan said:


> Really like the hands, but never heard of "Komandirski shop ", would you please provide a link to this shop. Thanks!!


My guess is he means this.


----------



## Jake_P

Just installed the 'small glass' display back on my 420..Pretty bummed that I only noticed it was quite scratched on a portion of the metal casing (not visible in pic) after installing. Can't for the life of me figure out if I had done it or not but it looks like a friction scrape from it meeting with something bigger..hmm. I'll try the good old Scotchbrite method and see if that helps..doh. Looks cool though 









EDIT: Forgot to mention that I was pleased that the overall height of the watch remained very similar when compared with using the stock Amphibia case back..I just have to remember it has glass on the back now


----------



## Sayan

little_w said:


> My guess is he means this.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## dan.05

DocTone said:


> Gents
> Wish you merry Christmas !
> My Christmas gift : Back in black or Toxic Liquid
> View attachment 13746511
> 
> View attachment 13746513
> 
> View attachment 13746515
> 
> View attachment 13746517
> 
> View attachment 13746519
> 
> View attachment 13746521


Looks like a watch that should be in the game S.T.A.L.K.E.R. A game about being in the zone of radiation at Chernobyl.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bucks

Jake_P said:


> Just installed the 'small glass' display back on my 420..Pretty bummed that I only noticed it was quite scratched on a portion of the metal casing (not visible in pic) after installing. Can't for the life of me figure out if I had done it or not but it looks like a friction scrape from it meeting with something bigger..hmm. I'll try the good old Scotchbrite method and see if that helps..doh. Looks cool though
> 
> View attachment 13751597
> 
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that I was pleased that the overall height of the watch remained very similar when compared with using the stock Amphibia case back..I just have to remember it has glass on the back now


Now this is a great mod. Shame about the scratch. I too have scratched many bits and pieces that I've put together in my mods but we live and learn. Love the strap as well.


----------



## Utva_56

Sayan said:


> Really like the hands, but never heard of "Komandirski shop ", would you please provide a link to this shop. Thanks!!


It is Komandirskie.com


----------



## Fergfour

Bucks said:


> Now this is a great mod. Shame about the scratch. I too have scratched many bits and pieces that I've put together in my mods but we live and learn. Love the strap as well.


I saw a pic of a small glass back next to a big glass back and the overall height appears very close. The small glass looks slimmer though, perhaps because of the shallow angles. The big glass one I have is about 7mm tall:









Compared to a stock back, the difference is quite noticeable to me:


----------



## Jake_P

Bucks said:


> Now this is a great mod. Shame about the scratch. I too have scratched many bits and pieces that I've put together in my mods but we live and learn. Love the strap as well.


Thanks


----------



## Jake_P

Fergfour said:


> I saw a pic of a small glass back next to a big glass back and the overall height appears very close. The small glass looks slimmer though, perhaps because of the shallow angles. The big glass one I have is about 7mm tall:
> 
> View attachment 13753109
> 
> 
> Compared to a stock back, the difference is quite noticeable to me:
> 
> View attachment 13753145


This is the side profile of my Meranom 'small glass' display back - it adds only a negligible amount of height and barely notice the difference when compared with the stock Amphibia back.


----------



## 24h

See this thread for a comparison between the small and large glass caseback (starting at post #8): https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/glass-casebacks-your-vostoks-4781409.html


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> See this thread for a comparison between the small and large glass caseback (starting at post #8): https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/glass-casebacks-your-vostoks-4781409.html


That's the link I read a while back and then spent far too long dithering about whether to pull the trigger  Thanks for reposting for everyone's reference..


----------



## 24h

Jake_P said:


> That's the link I read a while back and then spent far too long dithering about whether to pull the trigger  Thanks for reposting for everyone's reference..


I've been wearing my modded 120 less and less because it's pretty thick with the large glass caseback. I keep thinking that I might try the small glass caseback, but I would really rather convert it to manual-wind only.
Been dreaming about a thin glass caseback from Meranom :-d


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> Just installed the 'small glass' display back on my 420..Pretty bummed that I only noticed it was quite scratched on a portion of the metal casing (not visible in pic) after installing. Can't for the life of me figure out if I had done it or not but it looks like a friction scrape from it meeting with something bigger..hmm. I'll try the good old Scotchbrite method and see if that helps..doh. Looks cool though
> 
> View attachment 13751597
> 
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that I was pleased that the overall height of the watch remained very similar when compared with using the stock Amphibia case back..I just have to remember it has glass on the back now


This looks great. I like the shape of the 420 case, I just wish it had 20 or 22mm lugs.


----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> This looks great. I like the shape of the 420 case, I just wish it had 20 or 22mm lugs.


Thanks  I totally agree on the lug size (20mm would be perfect for me), although it is in keeping with that vintage look.. I had looked into notched straps that start at 20mm and taper down but couldn't find anything I liked. I've ordered some end links to fit this case so will have a play with that too..
I think that's it for this mod though..not! That annoying but accurate cliche of 'it's not the destination but the journey' seems to apply. I have a final (did I say FINAL?) set of hands in the mail that are actually sized for Vostoks which will seem like a dream compared to installing the set that's pictured.

I'd like to get on with a new mod though so am keen to wrap this up now and stop faffing!


----------



## PanKorop

Hi;
I’d like to get rid of the seconds hand, or rather get a minimal one—just to show the mechanism beats ok.

Ideally something like a small disc, or plug, with a dot. Else maybe some little propeller, or whatever in this perspective.

Any idea or source?


----------



## FreddyNorton

Did a lot more work to this watch this afternoon. Got my hands in the mail so did them. Then took my hand at reluming the dots which came out OK. Also lumed the bezel. I am very satisfied with this now and am "done" with it finally. Also tuned in the movement and its better than 3 spd on wrist even to bed. Not a bad watch at all for the money I think. It is the 31 jewel movement.


----------



## NOTSHARP

PanKorop said:


> Hi;
> I'd like to get rid of the seconds hand, or rather get a minimal one-just to show the mechanism beats ok.
> 
> Ideally something like a small disc, or plug, with a dot. Else maybe some little propeller, or whatever in this perspective.
> 
> Any idea or source?


 Something like this, maybe?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Oran...504902?hash=item1a4ed18a06:g:2U0AAOSwBF1a-Iql

Postal charge is crazy, IMO. It is almost as much as the item, to send to the UK.

Steve.


----------



## PanKorop

NOTSHARP said:


> Something like this, maybe?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Oran...504902?hash=item1a4ed18a06:g:2U0AAOSwBF1a-Iql
> 
> Postal charge is crazy, IMO. It is almost as much as the item, to send to the UK.
> 
> Steve.


Yup, thank you: it's in the spirit. Now, is 017 the correct hole size for 24xx movements?

I thought of some small-second hands for ETA calibres, too, but I don't have a comprehensive database for diameters.

I also thought of cutting a trident hand by Dr.Seikostein, to keep only its "hilt" not the "blade", but afraid to make a mess of that hacking...

Re shipping, if it's USPS, their prices soared up. With eßay (can't get over how this brand sounds in Russian-like scr... you) own "international service" (Some Pits & Bowels co.) they try to enforce in US and UK, it's even dearer and longer. Also, they pre-charge custom duties to EU which are not claimable for parcels under € 200 (goods value + transport fee) !


----------



## NOTSHARP

PanKorop said:


> Yup, thank you: it's in the spirit. Now, is 017 the correct hole size for 24xx movements?
> 
> I thought of some small-second hands for ETA calibres, too, but I don't have a comprehensive database for diameters.
> 
> I also thought of cutting a trident hand by Dr.Seikostein, to keep only its "hilt" not the "blade", but afraid to make a mess of that hacking...
> 
> Re shipping, if it's USPS, their prices soared up. With eßay (can't get over how this brand sounds in Russian-like scr... you) own "international service" (Some Pits & Bowels co.) they try to enforce in US and UK, it's even dearer and longer. Also, they pre-charge custom duties to EU which are not claimable for parcels under € 200 (goods value + transport fee) !


 Hole size *"should"* be good to go.

Amphibian hands hole sizes are:

Hour: 1.4 mm
Minute: 0.90 mm
Second: 0.17 mm

They have some interesting parts on their website, but not at those delivery charges, I'm afraid.

I was interested in doing the mod that you are considering. Please let us know how you get on.

Steve.


----------



## sonics

Reshaped (rounded the edges) and brushed the 100 case and installed a obris Morgan strap
















Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

PanKorop said:


> Hi;
> I'd like to get rid of the seconds hand, or rather get a minimal one-just to show the mechanism beats ok.
> 
> Ideally something like a small disc, or plug, with a dot. Else maybe some little propeller, or whatever in this perspective.
> 
> Any idea or source?


How about just cutting down a stock vostok second hand, removing the lollipop? Pretty easy to do with a sharp knife, or wire clippers.

Or one of these second hands could be trimmed down so both sides are equal, giving it a propeller look:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/EXLUSIVE-S...=item3b2420658a:g:4~4AAOSwliFcBEU4:rk:15:pf:0

Or maybe fellow modder Doctone will sell you one of his excellent propellers..


----------



## 24h

PanKorop said:


> Yup, thank you: it's in the spirit. Now, is 017 the correct hole size for 24xx movements?
> 
> I thought of some small-second hands for ETA calibres, too, but I don't have a comprehensive database for diameters.
> 
> I also thought of cutting a trident hand by Dr.Seikostein, to keep only its "hilt" not the "blade", but afraid to make a mess of that hacking...
> 
> Re shipping, if it's USPS, their prices soared up. With eßay (can't get over how this brand sounds in Russian-like scr... you) own "international service" (Some Pits & Bowels co.) they try to enforce in US and UK, it's even dearer and longer. Also, they pre-charge custom duties to EU which are not claimable for parcels under € 200 (goods value + transport fee) !


Price is $12.95 + $3.50 to buy here in the US.
If you can find a cheap way to send to you, I'd be happy to be your "middleman".


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

PanKorop said:


> Hi;
> I'd like to get rid of the seconds hand, or rather get a minimal one-just to show the mechanism beats ok.
> 
> Ideally something like a small disc, or plug, with a dot. Else maybe some little propeller, or whatever in this perspective.
> 
> Any idea or source?


Send a message with a description or a drawing of your idea to IgorIV.

He makes custom hands and dials.

https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=266266


----------



## NOTSHARP

Just a couple of dabs of orange paint, on a different second hand.





Steve.


----------



## Jake_P

NOTSHARP said:


> Just a couple of dabs of orange paint, on a different second hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


I like it  Add's a nice pop. What paint did you use?

Out of interest - are those hands (Seamaster style) from Raffles? I have a similar set coming..


----------



## NOTSHARP

Jake_P said:


> I like it  Add's a nice pop. What paint did you use?
> 
> Out of interest - are those hands (Seamaster style) from Raffles? I have a similar set coming..


 Paint : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Docraft-...var=560867374640&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Yes, hands from Raffles.

Steve.


----------



## mrwomble

FreddyNorton said:


> Did a lot more work to this watch this afternoon. Got my hands in the mail so did them. Then took my hand at reluming the dots which came out OK. Also lumed the bezel. I am very satisfied with this now and am "done" with it finally. Also tuned in the movement and its better than 3 spd on wrist even to bed. Not a bad watch at all for the money I think. It is the 31 jewel movement.
> 
> View attachment 13758549
> 
> View attachment 13758551
> 
> View attachment 13758553
> 
> View attachment 13758555
> 
> View attachment 13758557


This looks great, makes me want to try remove the paint from some standard bezels and brush them. What could I use to remove the bezel paint without damaging the chrome?

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## PDAdict

mrwomble said:


> This looks great, makes me want to try remove the paint from some standard bezels and brush them. What could I use to remove the bezel paint without damaging the chrome?
> 
> I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


This can be done without problem with nail polish remover.
The hard part is getting this great lume. I would like to know how he got the paint for the lume

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Ive an Amphibia bezel with a Seiko insert I don’t like. 

What is the best way to separate the bezel from the insert without causing damage to either?


----------



## Kamburov

Kotsov said:


> Ive an Amphibia bezel with a Seiko insert I don't like.
> 
> What is the best way to separate the bezel from the insert without causing damage to either?


It usially depends on the type of glue that's been used. Some are brittle, some (what I use) are like silicone and easy to clean. I use brute force at one point, depending on the fact that most inserts are quite hard and durable. I've had no bezel insert bent so far.
If anyone has a better technique I'll be interested too.
Ivan


----------



## NOTSHARP

Kotsov said:


> Ive an Amphibia bezel with a Seiko insert I don't like.
> 
> What is the best way to separate the bezel from the insert without causing damage to either?


 Remove the bezel. Place it in a small dish, and pour some boiling water over it. Leave it to soak for a few minutes. The glue will soften, and the bezel lifted, without damage.

I have changed several using this method, and it works fine.

No brute force needed. :-!

Steve.


----------



## Jake_P

Kotsov said:


> Ive an Amphibia bezel with a Seiko insert I don't like.
> 
> What is the best way to separate the bezel from the insert without causing damage to either?


I used a hairdryer to gently heat up an insert a while back - it seemed to loosen up and was able to get it out..YMMV!


----------



## mrwomble

PDAdict said:


> This can be done without problem with nail polish remover.
> The hard part is getting this great lume. I would like to know how he got the paint for the lume
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


I've tried that - nail polish remover didn't seem to do anything to it. Does it need to soak overnight? Perhaps a stronger nail polish remover?

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## CrusadesOClock

mrwomble said:


> I've tried that - nail polish remover didn't seem to do anything to it. Does it need to soak overnight? Perhaps a stronger nail polish remover?
> 
> I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


Oven cleaner or paint stripper should do the job


----------



## onastar1989

Kotsov said:


> Ive an Amphibia bezel with a Seiko insert I don't like.
> 
> What is the best way to separate the bezel from the insert without causing damage to either?


I've had very good luck sliding the tip of an exacto knife blade under the insert and sliding it around the entire bezel until the insert pops out. This works best when the insert has been applied with double sided tape. If it has been glued down you might soak it in acetone or fingernail polish remover first.
And of course, remove bezel from watch first.


----------



## PDAdict

mrwomble said:


> I've tried that - nail polish remover didn't seem to do anything to it. Does it need to soak overnight? Perhaps a stronger nail polish remover?
> 
> I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


I used my wife's. It is not of any particular brand. Leave it for a while in a covered container of enamel remover. It will leave almost untouched. Then with some fine tip, remove the remains

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

mrwomble said:


> I've tried that - nail polish remover didn't seem to do anything to it. Does it need to soak overnight? Perhaps a stronger nail polish remover?
> 
> I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


Try soaking it acetone for a couple hours. 
Then take a pin and scrape the paint out - it should be soft enough.


----------



## FreddyNorton

PDAdict said:


> This can be done without problem with nail polish remover.
> The hard part is getting this great lume. I would like to know how he got the paint for the lume
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


Yes I used nail polish remover. I just let it soak for an hour or so and then used a tooth brush and the paint fell out easy. Also the lume I use is from Ebay "VINTAGE WATCH LUME LUMINOUS PASTE KIT GLOW IN THE DARK DIY LUME FOR WATCH HANDS" is the kit I use. Its cheap and good.


----------



## DocTone

Like fellow onastar1989 mentioned , I using a thin knife e.g. scalpel or shave blade then cutting step by step in the gap. Slowly. 
Taking 20sec. finish 
Removing glue residual then by acetone also colour or lumen.

!!! I wish you a happy new year !!!!


----------



## Kotsov

NOTSHARP said:


> Remove the bezel. Place it in a small dish, and pour some boiling water over it. Leave it to soak for a few minutes. The glue will soften, and the bezel lifted, without damage.
> 
> I have changed several using this method, and it works fine.
> 
> No brute force needed. :-!
> 
> Steve.


Perfect. Thank you.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## PDAdict

FreddyNorton said:


> Yes I used nail polish remover. I just let it soak for an hour or so and then used a tooth brush and the paint fell out easy. Also the lume I use is from Ebay "VINTAGE WATCH LUME LUMINOUS PASTE KIT GLOW IN THE DARK DIY LUME FOR WATCH HANDS" is the kit I use. Its cheap and good.


Perfect. Thank you.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989




----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 13767939


 First class mod. :-!:-!

Steve.


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> First class mod. :-!:-!
> 
> Steve.


Thanks, Steve!
I had been wanting a tool watch and the 150 seemed perfect for it.
Might still round off the corners to give it a turtle look.
Happy New Year, everybody!


----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 13767939


Looking very nice  Love how contrasty it all is - perfect for a pilot's style watch.


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> Thanks, Steve!
> I had been wanting a tool watch and the 150 seemed perfect for it.
> Might still round off the corners to give it a turtle look.
> Happy New Year, everybody!


 I "knocked the corners" off my 150. With the 2414 in, it is very comfortable on the wrist.



As it is.



Steve.


----------



## PanKorop

NOTSHARP said:


> I "knocked the corners" off my 150. With the 2414 in, it is very comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> As it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


Great! I mean, good start... ;-)

When will you be drilling new lug holes where they should be-a bit closer inside, and way higher? Which might include drilling throughout the whole width, btw: it seems easier from the outside, without special equipment.


----------



## NOTSHARP

PanKorop said:


> Great! I mean, good start... ;-)
> 
> *When will you be drilling new lug holes where they should be*-a bit closer inside, and way higher? Which might include drilling throughout the whole width, btw: it seems easier from the outside, without special equipment.


 When I have a case that I don't mind scrapping. :-d:-d:-d:-d

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP

I thought it time that this had a change. :roll:



So, 100 case, 512 dial. Favinov hands. Bezel ??????. Old Geckoa leather. 2415, but that may well be replaced by a 2414.



Steve.


----------



## BGBC

Dipping my toe in the mod waters for the first time with my blue Zissou. It's my go-to vacation/travel watch so I wanted to add a 12 hour bezel. Finally settled on a Murphy bezel with an insert from Dr.Seikostain (the Scandi model in blue), based mostly on trying to match the dial number font as close as possible. 

Now the wait begins...


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> Looking very nice  Love how contrasty it all is - perfect for a pilot's style watch.


Thank you!
I'm liking this one more by the day.

.


----------



## onastar1989

Swapped this movement, dial and hands from Komandirskie case (I never wore it because it felt too small on my wrist) into 710 case. Painted the lume on the hands matte black.


----------



## PanKorop

Gorgeous, and unique result—really!


----------



## ThePossumKing

Feels like I haven't been here in forever.

Anyways, I finally got around to using this Troika dial that Marina sent me as an extra about 6 months ago...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtn8

Been working on a couple of mods, finally getting around to posting them.


----------



## Dtn8

Sorry for the phone photos, always a challenge to capture the sunburst.


----------



## fugit cronos

Today mod for the box where we are going to leave this watch:



















greetings


----------



## Seikogi

dp


----------



## Seikogi

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 13773143


Wow this looks amazing! Are the dial+hands to be found in the internet for sale or did you create them?


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 13773143
> Swapped this movement, dial and hands from Komandirskie case (I never wore it because it felt too small on my wrist) into 710 case. Painted the lume on the hands matte black.
> View attachment 13773145


You and I must be on the same wavelength. :-d

In my post today was a 120, 150, and a 710 case. One of them will house my attempt on YOUR dial. I'll not be painting the lume, though. I just fancy a bigger case and 22 mm strap. :roll:

Steve.


----------



## onastar1989

Seikogi said:


> Wow this looks amazing! Are the dial+hands to be found in the internet for sale or did you create them?


Thanks!
It's a Volna dial from eBay, painted black and sanded down to expose the brass.
The hands are from Seikostain on eBay. They are the black Buran hands with the paint scraped off.
Cheers.


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> You and I must be on the same wavelength. :-d
> 
> In my post today was a 120, 150, and a 710 case. One of them will house my attempt on YOUR dial. I'll not be painting the lume, though. I just fancy a bigger case and 22 mm strap. :roll:
> 
> Steve.


Cool. Be sure and post pics!


----------



## FreddyNorton

The first one I posted before but I decided to change some stuff and redone the lume. Its still a pretty bad job but looks alot better than before. Also added new bezel and insert. I really enjoy how it came out I like the vintage look it has plus it actually is pretty vintage anyway. The second one was one that I got in very bad condition with cracked crystal and lume all off and rust spots on dial. It cleaned up pretty well and I tried to mix "vintage" lume and it came out pretty bad IMO but it kind of grows on me wearing the watch.


----------



## onastar1989

FreddyNorton said:


> The first one I posted before but I decided to change some stuff and redone the lume. Its still a pretty bad job but looks alot better than before. Also added new bezel and insert. I really enjoy how it came out I like the vintage look it has plus it actually is pretty vintage anyway. The second one was one that I got in very bad condition with cracked crystal and lume all off and rust spots on dial. It cleaned up pretty well and I tried to mix "vintage" lume and it came out pretty bad IMO but it kind of grows on me wearing the watch.
> 
> View attachment 13777471
> 
> View attachment 13777473
> 
> View attachment 13777475
> 
> View attachment 13777477
> 
> View attachment 13777479
> 
> View attachment 13777481


Your custom vintage lume looks great!


----------



## onastar1989

Another hand swap on this one. These blued hands are much easier to see than the brass hands.
Put my "toasted lume" 512 dial in the Komandirskie case.


----------



## Fergfour

Have a few cases, bezels, and dials lying around so I thought I'd use the opportunity to experiment with various mods. The first thing I did was a soak a 090 case and non-090 bezel in muriatic acid. I was hoping the bezel was brass but was mistaken. Anyway the effect was basically a dull gray, almost titanium look. Interesting that none of the paint came off the bezel. I put in a new wire so now the bezel action is nice and tight. Put in a different dial/movement as I wanted an numerals on both the dial and bezel. Put on a black strap to match the black dial and polished the acrylic with some polywatch. Next up I'll make an attempt at changing the hands out. I'm guessing it's one of the more dicey mods but gotta learn at some point.


----------



## bin79

onastar1989 said:


> Thanks!
> It's a Volna dial from eBay, painted black and sanded down to expose the brass.
> The hands are from Seikostain on eBay. They are the black Buran hands with the paint scraped off.
> Cheers.


What stuff did you use to paint it black? Are the Diskies' and Amphibias' crowns swappable?


----------



## NOTSHARP

DIY Volna dial in a 710 (brushed) case. Clean bronze bezel. Favinov hand set. Chrome skin removed from crown.





Hand cranker, with a flat caseback, will ensure some wrist time. 

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> Cool. Be sure and post pics!


 Done. :-d

Steve.


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> Done. :-d
> 
> Steve.


Looking good!
We really are on the same wavelength. Mine is hand wind now, too, with skinned crown and custom flat back.
Looking for a black leather band now..
Cheers!


----------



## onastar1989

bin79 said:


> What stuff did you use to paint it black? Are the Diskies' and Amphibias' crowns swappable?


Black spray paint. Some crowns are interchangeable, depending on the length of the shaft/size of case.


----------



## PanKorop

NOTSHARP said:


> DIY Volna dial in a 710 (brushed) case. Clean bronze bezel. Favinov hand set. Chrome skin removed from crown.
> 
> Hand cranker, with a flat caseback, will ensure some wrist time.


Spectacular. And some steampunk flavour!


----------



## bin79

onastar1989 said:


> Black spray paint. Some crowns are interchangeable, depending on the length of the shaft/size of case.


Nice. Do you know by chance if a Komandirskie case 92 can take an Amphibia case 420 crown? They totally look the same except precisely the crown part and there may be some other relevant differences.


----------



## CrusadesOClock

bin79 said:


> Nice. Do you know by chance if a Komandirskie case 92 can take an Amphibia case 420 crown? They totally look the same except precisely the crown part and there may be some other relevant differences.
> 
> View attachment 13781653
> 
> 
> View attachment 13781655


The threading will be smaller on the dirskie


----------



## bin79

CrusadesOClock said:


> The threading will be smaller on the dirskie


Oh, what a pity. It seems there are no aftermarket crowns for the diskies and I don't want a 420 as I find them to be too tall.


----------



## CrusadesOClock

bin79 said:


> Oh, what a pity. It seems there are no aftermarket crowns for the diskies and I don't want a 420 as I find them to be too tall.


You could try pulling the dirskie threading out and fitting Amphibia threading (some drilling may be involved). It'd be an involved mod though


----------



## bin79

CrusadesOClock said:


> You could try pulling the dirskie threading out and fitting Amphibia threading (some drilling may be involved). It'd be an involved mod though


Too complicated for a newbie, I'm afraid :think:


----------



## PanKorop

bin79 said:


> Oh, what a pity. It seems there are no aftermarket crowns for the diskies and I don't want a 420 as I find them to be too tall.


Put a hand-wound movement in the 420, with a matching flat back (both are available, from Meranom and others) and it's not taller than mister K. Well, 1mm for the thicker plexiglas.


----------



## bin79

PanKorop said:


> Put a hand-wound movement in the 420, with a matching flat back (both are available, from Meranom and others) and it's not taller than mister K. Well, 1mm for the thicker plexiglas.


I think the Amphibia's caseback has a different number of notches than the Diskie's? Also the movement holder is different?


----------



## PanKorop

bin79 said:


> I think the Amphibia's caseback has a different number of notches than the Diskie's? Also the movement holder is different?


Holder, crown and stem come with the case. The stock back is for automatics, but you buy the flat one (yes, two notches) as an extra.

Other solution, you buy a used, Soviet era Amphibia with manual movement. Nothing scarce either...


----------



## theretroshave

Fergfour said:


> Have a few cases, bezels, and dials lying around so I thought I'd use the opportunity to experiment with various mods. The first thing I did was a soak a 090 case and non-090 bezel in muriatic acid. I was hoping the bezel was brass but was mistaken. Anyway the effect was basically a dull gray, almost titanium look. Interesting that none of the paint came off the bezel. I put in a new wire so now the bezel action is nice and tight. Put in a different dial/movement as I wanted an numerals on both the dial and bezel. Put on a black strap to match the black dial and polished the acrylic with some polywatch. Next up I'll make an attempt at changing the hands out. I'm guessing it's one of the more dicey mods but gotta learn at some point.
> 
> View attachment 13780959


Looks great! For how long did you soak the case in muriatic acid? Can you provide a closer picture? I'm curious how the finish compares to a blasted finish.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

theretroshave said:


> Looks great! For how long did you soak the case in muriatic acid? Can you provide a closer picture? I'm curious how the finish compares to a blasted finish.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I think it was a couple hours. The case and bezel were shiny/polished before. It created a dark film on the metal which rubbed off. I brushed the top of case slightly (in hindsight I wish I hadn't) which counteracted some of the effect. I could always apply more acid to the case I suppose. I don't know what kind of effect a longer soak would have?


----------



## theretroshave

Fergfour said:


> I think it was a couple hours. The case and bezel were shiny/polished before. It created a dark film on the metal which rubbed off. I brushed the top of case slightly (in hindsight I wish I hadn't) which counteracted some of the effect. I could always apply more acid to the case I suppose. I don't know what kind of effect a longer soak would have?
> 
> View attachment 13783187
> View attachment 13783189


Thanks for responding. I know that some old military watches were acid soaked to give them their flat finish. Modern military watches are blasted, I'm guessing because it's quicker/cheaper, and maybe because the steel is different- I thought I saw somewhere that some weren't even stainless, and that the acid bath actually protected the steel. I've thought about trying an acid bath on some of my cases, but I can't seem to find a good outline of the process. I even bought some acid (ferric, I think) to give it a go, but I can't even recall what I was thinking of trying it on specifically. If you do it again, I'd bet there are others who would appreciate you sharing your process and experience in a dedicated thread. I know I would if you find the time. Thanks again for the prompt response!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

theretroshave said:


> Thanks for responding. I know that some old military watches were acid soaked to give them their flat finish. Modern military watches are blasted, I'm guessing because it's quicker/cheaper, and maybe because the steel is different- I thought I saw somewhere that some weren't even stainless, and that the acid bath actually protected the steel. I've thought about trying an acid bath on some of my cases, but I can't seem to find a good outline of the process. I even bought some acid (ferric, I think) to give it a go, but I can't even recall what I was thinking of trying it on specifically. If you do it again, I'd bet there are others who would appreciate you sharing your process and experience in a dedicated thread. I know I would if you find the time. Thanks again for the prompt response!
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Remove the movement/dial/crown
Remove the bezel. I also removed the bezel wire because it's pretty flimsy and and wasn't sure it could take the acid, also why bother you can't see it.
Remove the caseback. I didn't see point of soaking the caseback and I didn't know if the acid would damage the threading or the 2 small tabs. 
Put the case and bezel in a plastic container and pour the acid in. I used enough to cover the metal but not the acrylic. Again, no idea what effect it might have on the acrylic. 
Wear gloves and hold or breath or wear a mask. 
Leave it in until you think it looks how you want it. Pour the acid somewhere safe where no one will touch it. I poured it in one corner of the driveway. (It's often used to clean/etch concrete).
Rinse it off with water. I've read you can pour some baking soda on it to neutralize the acid as well.


----------



## NOTSHARP

I knocked the corners off this 710, to give it a slightly, "Turtlesque" look.





Steve.


----------



## Nova910

My vintage 470 mod with a brass bezel, a dial that is similar in color, and a leather strap with a carved panerai buckle and a green lume which maybe I should change to blue.


----------



## CrusadesOClock

Last summer I bought a 710059 and a few budget mods









I finally got some better stuff with Christmas money, although the seconds hand I got from Dr.Seikostain didn't fit which was irritating.





















I know the hour hand isn't aligned quite right and I will go back and fix it at a later date.


----------



## EPK

Strap and bezel change









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

150 case, brushed top surfaces only.

Acid etched dial. Lume dots added.

Paddle hands, black, re-lumed.

Blue seconds.

Crown, removed chrome "skin", and brushed to highlight brass.

Brown/bronze bezel insert.

2414 hand cranker.

Geckota leather.









Steve.


----------



## EPK

@NOTSHARP,

That is quite a mod. Well done. Thst straps matches beautifully. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv

Scuba dude










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

NOTSHARP said:


> 150 case, brushed top surfaces only.
> 
> Acid etched dial. Lume dots added.
> 
> Paddle hands, black, re-lumed.
> 
> Blue seconds.
> 
> Crown, removed chrome "skin", and brushed to highlight brass.
> 
> Brown/bronze bezel insert.
> 
> 2414 hand cranker.
> 
> Geckota leather.
> 
> Steve.


Gorgeous dial. I'm impressed by your design skills.

Now, it needs an adequate given name. Red October Pussy?


----------



## PanKorop

Victorv said:


> Scuba dude


Where the h. did you manage to get that I2E dial?


----------



## Victorv

PanKorop said:


> Where the h. did you manage to get that I2E dial?


Hello comrade

Do yo mean the dial or the bezel?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

Victorv said:


> Hello comrade
> 
> Do yo mean the dial or the bezel?


Bezel - sorry.


----------



## Victorv

PanKorop said:


> Bezel - sorry.


I have one Baikal, and i like how it looks with the white/silver bezel.

I was searching a bezel for my Scuba Dude, and didn't find any that really likes me.

Till the Baikal arrived. When i saw the blues on the bezel, i think in my Scuba. So, here It is. Are the exact same blue

Do you like how it looks?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

I fitted a gilt lens ring to this : https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578-post47887817.html#post47887817







A subtle difference, (more noticeable in the hand), not easy to capture in a picture, with my limited photography skills.

Steve.


----------



## Seikogi

NOTSHARP said:


> I fitted a gilt lens ring to this : https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578-post47887817.html#post47887817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A subtle difference, (more noticeable in the hand), not easy to capture in a picture, with my limited photography skills.
> 
> Steve.


Thank you for sharing. I love the design.

You have great skills!


----------



## CrusadesOClock

NOTSHARP said:


> I fitted a gilt lens ring to this : https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578-post47887817.html#post47887817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A subtle difference, (more noticeable in the hand), not easy to capture in a picture, with my limited photography skills.
> 
> Steve.


Nice, I saw those gilted rings on meranom and wondered what they looked like in use


----------



## 24h

I've already posted images of this watch, but I finally got around to uploading my video of the mod if anyone is interested!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
*Videos Wanted:*

Guys, if you have a video of yourself performing mods or repairs to Amphibia or Komandirskie:

Please send me the link.

I want to include the links in the 'Guide'.

Cheers,
Matt B


----------



## NOTSHARP

PanKorop said:


> Gorgeous dial. I'm impressed by your design skills.
> 
> Now, it needs an adequate given name. Red October Pussy?


 Please do not think, for one minute, that I have the skill to make the dial. :-d:-d:-d:-d

Red October Pussy sounds good. |>

Steve.


----------



## 24h

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> *Videos Wanted:*
> 
> Guys, if you have a video of yourself performing mods or repairs to Amphibia or Komandirskie:
> 
> Please send me the link.
> 
> I want to include the links in the 'Guide'.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt B


I have a couple on my YouTube channel, feel free to link them. 
No need to even give credit (I just do it for fun) :-!


----------



## Fergfour

Got my Am-watches bezel today. Put in a new bezel wire and replaced the stock bezel. The replacement bezel is more to my liking.

Before:








After:


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> 150 case, brushed top surfaces only.
> 
> Acid etched dial. Lume dots added.
> 
> Paddle hands, black, re-lumed.
> 
> Blue seconds.
> 
> Crown, removed chrome "skin", and brushed to highlight brass.
> 
> Brown/bronze bezel insert.
> 
> 2414 hand cranker.
> 
> Geckota leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


Gauntlet thrown.
Looks awesome!


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> Gauntlet thrown.
> Looks awesome!


 Accidentally dropped, maybe. Not thrown, by any means. :-d:-d

Steve.


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> Got my Am-watches bezel today. Put in a new bezel wire and replaced the stock bezel. The replacement bezel is more to my liking.
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:


100% : if not supported by a dark bezel, the black sub-dial looks like an ink stain. Or a one-eyed Panda.
I chose a "rallye" strap with big holes, the kind one found on chronographs, to further the idea on my sample. An old (70's) sheet metal bracelet with similar holes might do it too-I'm looking for one.


----------



## Fergfour

PanKorop said:


> 100% : if not supported by a dark bezel, the black sub-dial looks like an ink stain. Or a one-eyed Panda.
> I chose a "rallye" strap with big holes, the kind one found on chronographs, to further the idea on my sample. An old (70's) sheet metal bracelet with similar holes might do it too-I'm looking for one.
> 
> View attachment 13794741


I like that strap choice to further the circle theme. I only have a brown one at the moment so might have to look into that. I have a nice black sailcloth with white stitching that matches up nicely too. Still playing around with strap ideas. I like the compass bezel too and I can see how one could use it as an alternative 24 hr bezel, 6-east, 12=south etc, and I suppose in a pinch use it for rough direction readings with the Sun.


----------



## malbur

Discontinued sunburst blue Scuba dude dial in 960 case, new bezel + crown, caseback and band adapter from Meranom.com


----------



## Jake_P

I installed a 'Universal' 20mm bracelet onto my 18mm 420 case using the 420 specific end links which allows the bracelet to overlap the edges of the lugs..it's a very tidy fit indeed and quite seamless in that it's essentially a 'notched' band. Really happy with it now that it gives the watch much more of a sense of balance (and presence). I always thought the lug width was too small compared to the dial diameter, so this simple mod evens it out. I brushed the polished centre links using the same Scotchbrite method I used on the case and the strap is now a uniform brushed finish all over apart from the polished sides.

Very good value for money as it has all solid links (as far as I can tell as it's quite heavy) aside from the hollow end links. The watch feels reassuringly HEAVY now 

Quibbles? The clasp feels a little wobbly but you can't complain at this price point. I wish they would offer this bracelet pre-brushed all over but I assume it's to keep a natural divide between their higher end watches. The light was pretty bad when I was finishing up, so I need to go back and tidy up the brushing in the concealed areas of the links as some areas are still slightly polished I think. I'll update with some nice pictures tomorrow as these quick pics are horrible!









EDIT: I removed one link from each side, and used the micro adjustment (three pin holes of adjustment) to tighten up and it fits very well now. I just noticed my fingers look like E.T due to the camera lens on my terrible phone


----------



## CrusadesOClock

Wow, it looks like a different watch. Maybe one day when I bother to fix my 420 I will invest in one of these straps


----------



## Jake_P

CrusadesOClock said:


> Wow, it looks like a different watch. Maybe one day when I bother to fix my 420 I will invest in one of these straps


Yeah it really does! It looks fantastic now in terms of relative scales  You'll hopefully get a much better idea tomorrow when I update the pics...


----------



## NOTSHARP

New hour/minute hands. I can now see the time at a glance, with my aging eyes. :roll:



Steve.


----------



## ohhenry1

That is a work of art. Very impressive!



NOTSHARP said:


> 150 case, brushed top surfaces only.
> 
> Acid etched dial. Lume dots added.
> 
> Paddle hands, black, re-lumed.
> 
> Blue seconds.
> 
> Crown, removed chrome "skin", and brushed to highlight brass.
> 
> Brown/bronze bezel insert.
> 
> 2414 hand cranker.
> 
> Geckota leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## liangliangyu

I absolutely fell in love the first time I saw it! Still looking to get one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mblev2

Hi all,
I am looking at buying a bezel from zavar011 on eBay, but I heard they were very hard to get on. Wondering if anyone had some thoughts or advice about these bezels. Thanks.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Mblev2 said:


> ..... buying a bezel from zavar011 on eBay....


.
I like them. They are no more difficult to install than those of dr.seikostain and dave murphy. 
This means they can be a little difficult but this is due mainly to the higher tolerances in machining. Well made.

He is now using a smaller gauge stainless retaining wire in a narrower channel. 
As of mid-2018 I think all his bezels were of this new design, but this must be verified.

This is brilliant. It creates a thicker bottom lip which helps prevent the lip from deforming when the bezel is installed or removed.
Also, the thinner stainless wire is usually easier to install than a full thickness stainless wire.


----------



## little_w

Since this is such a well of knowledge... would anyone know of a stainless steel 24h (GMT) bezel or an aluminium bezel insert??? I just ordered Vostok with the "GMT" (OK, I know... just a 24h indicator) and cannot find any decent bezel to match it. I know of the black bezels with white print but still think it would be so much better on metal! Any help appreciated. Thank you, friends.


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

I like the am-diver bezels: https://am-watches.com/product-category/bezels-and-straps but depending on the watch you ordered you might be satisfied with the vostok bezel?
The black/red GMT on the Neptune is quite nice and i have not changed it to am-diver yet. it is stainless with aluminum insert.


----------



## Jake_P

As promised, some close ups of the Universal steel bracelet I slapped on yesterday..Unfortunately, the reason why the clasp felt so wobbly was that one of the locking holes in the fold over flap weren't correctly lining up to the the head of the pin so it failed miserably in terms of a safety clasp. I had to replace the clasp myself.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Jake_P said:


> As promised, some close ups of the Universal steel bracelet I slapped on yesterday..Unfortunately, the reason why the clasp felt so wobbly was that one of the locking holes in the fold over flap weren't correctly lining up to the the head of the pin so it failed miserably in terms of a safety clasp. I had to replace the clasp myself.
> 
> View attachment 13798263


 That has worked out well. :-!

Not only a nice bracelet, but it overcomes the 420's 18 mm "narrow" look.

Where did you buy the bracelet from?

Steve.


----------



## Jake_P

NOTSHARP said:


> That has worked out well. :-!
> 
> Not only a nice bracelet, but it overcomes the 420's 18 mm "narrow" look.
> 
> Where did you buy the bracelet from?
> 
> Steve.


Thanks Steve - yeah I'm pleased with how it turned out. It's from Meranom - I think they do a 20mm and a 22mm from memory. The end links fit really nicely and pleased with those along with the general solid feeling of the links. As mentioned though, the clasp is pretty wobbly and doesn't feel that robust but I think this is the case with all budget clasps, though I have little to no experience of bracelets to be fair. You have to pay the money for the really good stuff I would imagine


----------



## PanKorop

little_w said:


> Since this is such a well of knowledge... would anyone know of a stainless steel 24h (GMT) bezel or an aluminium bezel insert??? I just ordered Vostok with the "GMT" (OK, I know... just a 24h indicator) and cannot find any decent bezel to match it. I know of the black bezels with white print but still think it would be so much better on metal! Any help appreciated. Thank you, friends.


For engraved stainless steel 24h, watch the offers of pers184 on eßay. Seldom renewed, and short runs quickly sold. I may have one with 12 on top somewhere.

For inserts, search for the usual Seiko SKX inserts, to fit on a Murphy or other bezel. Quite a choice, there. Makes me think I have a couple laying around, too, as my 24h Vostok's are mostly converted to compass watches.


----------



## stevoe

One small mod...









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## cyberwarhol

Hi there been following for a while. I am wondering where I can get some blue hands, not the stock type. Possibly sword, pencil or merc. 
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> Thanks Steve - yeah I'm pleased with how it turned out. It's from Meranom - I think they do a 20mm and a 22mm from memory. The end links fit really nicely and pleased with those along with the general solid feeling of the links. As mentioned though, the clasp is pretty wobbly and doesn't feel that robust but I think this is the case with all budget clasps, though I have little to no experience of bracelets to be fair. You have to pay the money for the really good stuff I would imagine


I was looking on Meranom at these bracelets for my next project. They're listed at $22 but when you put one in the cart the price goes to $46.
Waiting to hear back from Dmitry about this. How much did you pay?
Thanks, looks great on your 420!


----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> I was looking on Meranom at these bracelets for my next project. They're listed at $22 but when you put one in the cart the price goes to $46.
> Waiting to hear back from Dmitry about this. How much did you pay?
> Thanks, looks great on your 420!


Thanks 

Ahh - I think you may have left on the options for the end links checked on when you added the bracelet to the cart..Confusingly, it has every end link case variation checked on by default if I remember correctly. It's a bit odd


----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> I was looking on Meranom at these bracelets for my next project. They're listed at $22 but when you put one in the cart the price goes to $46.
> Waiting to hear back from Dmitry about this. How much did you pay?
> Thanks, looks great on your 420!


Thanks 

Ahh - I think you may have left on the options for the end links checked on when you added the bracelet to the cart..Confusingly, it has every end link case variation checked on by default if I remember correctly. It's a bit odd


----------



## PanKorop

On these bracelets: they look and wear anything but cheap.
I’v had three bracelets from the 70’s: Omega Speedy Mk2, Tudor Oystercase Jubilee, and Seiko Bellmatic “coffin links”. All way inferior to the current Meranom offer, as all had flimsy, folded links! Well, the Omega has one advantage, with its many micro-adjustment pinholes on the clasp. Now, it’s still a press-fit stamped steel clasp, with no security.
The Vostok lacks a few more notches for its clasp, 3 is ridiculous ok, but so do my recent Orient (Stars) and Casio (Oceanus, Lineage) i.e. not their cheapies. The only bracelet I find superior is on a Citizen field watch, as it has a clasp slider, providing quick adjustment on the fly. I mean, not “the fly”, the bracelet...

The Meranom bracelet rocks on 420 and 120 cases, as it corrects their skinny 18mm strap size. It may also save the 150 gaping lugs, but this I haven’t tried.


----------



## Jake_P

PanKorop said:


> On these bracelets: they look and wear anything but cheap.
> I'v had three bracelets from the 70's: Omega Speedy Mk2, Tudor Oystercase Jubilee, and Seiko Bellmatic "coffin links". All way inferior to the current Meranom offer, as all had flimsy, folded links! Well, the Omega has one advantage, with its many micro-adjustment pinholes on the clasp. Now, it's still a press-fit stamped steel clasp, with no security.
> The Vostok lacks a few more notches for its clasp, 3 is ridiculous ok, but so do my recent Orient (Stars) and Casio (Oceanus, Lineage) i.e. not their cheapies. The only bracelet I find superior is on a Citizen field watch, as it has a clasp slider, providing quick adjustment on the fly. I mean, not "the fly", the bracelet...
> 
> The Meranom bracelet rocks on 420 and 120 cases, as it corrects their skinny 18mm strap size. It may also save the 150 gaping lugs, but this I haven't tried.


I don't believe it was said anywhere they looked cheap - quite the opposite. I personally said the bracelet was nice and weighty, due to the solid links (aside from the end links). As I said, it represents very good value for money overall. However, on my own model, the fold over safety clasp did not fit correctly as one of the holes didn't mate with the head of the pin beneath and thus would not close, leading to it being able to be pulled open with ease.

Oh and the other thing I forgot to mention that I liked was the half link that attaches onto the end links rather than it having a full link which makes for a more conforming fit.


----------



## kakefe

I am bracelet guy and wear most of my vostoks on bracelet.. I have no complaint about the previous " all brushed" 420 and 710 bracelets but I having clasp problem for "center polished"bracelets cause causing problems while unlocking it and once broke my nail..
Apart from that I find their value is high for the price Currently using my meranom bracelet on my halios seaforth v3


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

kakefe said:


> I am bracelet guy and wear most of my vostoks on bracelet.. I have no complaint about the previous " all brushed" 420 and 710 bracelets but I having clasp problem for "center polished"bracelets cause causing problems while unlocking it and once broke my nail..
> Apart from that I find their value is high for the price Currently using my meranom bracelet on my halios seaforth v3


So, maybe my opinion is positively biased by the fact that my 420 is on an old "all brushed" bracelet, with the pressed steel clasp. The only center polished one I have is on a Neptune SE, there with a machined folding mechanism. There again, no complaint except for the limited micro-adjustment options.


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> Thanks
> 
> Ahh - I think you may have left on the options for the end links checked on when you added the bracelet to the cart..Confusingly, it has every end link case variation checked on by default if I remember correctly. It's a bit odd


Got it, thanks!
Also, it looks like you had to use a stepped bezel to accommodate for the crown.
Is that true?

I was hoping to put one of the taller, non-stepped bezels on a 420 case, but it might require notching a space so it doesn't hit the crown.


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

PanKorop said:


> So, maybe my opinion is positively biased by the fact that my 420 is on an old "all brushed" bracelet, with the pressed steel clasp. The only center polished one I have is on a Neptune SE, there with a machined folding mechanism. There again, no complaint except for the limited micro-adjustment options.


I´d say the same.
I have a 020 fitted with the solid Bracelet (polished Center Links) and didn´t like the pressed Clasp so i took the milled one from a 960 Neptune i had in the Parts Bin.


----------



## Elfer996

Victorv said:


> Scuba dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


Very nice!

IG: modderclub


----------



## Elfer996

Is it still possible to get a 15 30 45 bezel insert for the Vostok? I have been unable to find them.


IG: modderclub


----------



## thewatchadude

Several colors available at meranom.com. Fit only with a limited number of cases however.


----------



## Elfer996

thewatchadude said:


> Several colors available at meranom.com. Fit only with a limited number of cases however.


Ok thank you

IG: modderclub


----------



## onastar1989

Elfer996 said:


> Is it still possible to get a 15 30 45 bezel insert for the Vostok? I have been unable to find them.
> 
> IG: modderclub


Dagaz watches has this one:

https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/47556


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
*Attention:*

If anyone would like to offer information of:

- *Re-sizing Hands* (ex. Seiko hands re-sized to fit 24xx movement)

- *Painting Hands
*
Please send me photos and / or written details

I would like to post this information to the 'Guide'

You can create an article yourself and post it directly to the Guide or send the info. to me and I will create the article for you and give you full credit

* If you would like to offer your services as a hand painter to Vostok owners, I can list your name in the 'Guide'. 
I am sure there is a growing demand for this service. Please PM me.

Cheers,
Matt B


----------



## Fergfour

My first hand mod! It was a little nerve-racking and was my first time using a hand remover and hand press but I got it done. I picked a watch that I would be the least upset about ruining and the hands aren't necessarily my favorite hand style, it was more of a learning experience.















At this point I might pick up a green (or white?) bezel, maybe a different case someday and call this one done.


----------



## PanKorop

Elfer996 said:


> Is it still possible to get a 15 30 45 bezel insert for the Vostok? I have been unable to find them.
> 
> IG: modderclub


Full choice of complete, modern 15-30-45 bezels at Meranom's: five colours...

https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=bezel 02/15/30

Else in classic Soviet style, but full stainless steel, with lumed pip:

http://https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-bezel-090-stainless-steel.html


----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> Got it, thanks!
> Also, it looks like you had to use a stepped bezel to accommodate for the crown.
> Is that true?
> 
> I was hoping to put one of the taller, non-stepped bezels on a 420 case, but it might require notching a space so it doesn't hit the crown.


Yup, the undercut makes it possible for the crown to sit under without obstruction, though I think I bought the bezel way before the larger crown was installed so would have needed it even with the stock crown. Well I'm assuming the crowns are different scales - can't remember off hand!


----------



## Victorv

Elfer996 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> IG: modderclub


Thanks man,

I think i will keep that bezel on the Dude for a long time

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Just noticed that ebay bezel seller zavar011 in Israel and his related company saltua2014 in Ukraine don't exist now.

Does anyone know when or why?

This is disappointing, he produced bezels wih a 0.4mm stainless spring wire which I thought was superior to all other bezel designs.

I'm hoping other manufacturers will change to a 0.4mm.

##Edit: _He is still in business. Does not ship to Canada so is not listed on ebay.ca _


----------



## CrusadesOClock

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Just noticed that ebay bezel seller zavar011 in Israel and his related company saltua2014 in Ukraine don't exist now.
> 
> Does anyone know when or why?
> 
> This is disappointing, he produced bezels wih a 0.4mm stainless spring wire which I thought was superior to all other bezel designs.
> 
> I'm hoping other manufacturers will change to a 0.4mm.


Still shows up on google results for me, and he is selling things


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

CrusadesOClock said:


> Still shows up on google results for me, and he is selling things


Thanks,

I just noticed that he no longer ships to Canada so he was not showing up on ebay.ca

I would like to hear what others think of his thinner ss spring wire design....


----------



## Pizzocan

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I just noticed that he no longer ships to Canada so he was not showing up on ebay.ca
> 
> I would like to hear what others think of his thinner ss spring wire design....


I bought a bezel from eBay seller "bandukh" and I'm quite sure the wire is ss and it seemed thinner than usual. However, I never see those bezels on here

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Pizzocan said:


> I bought a bezel from eBay seller "bandukh" and I'm quite sure the wire is ss and it seemed thinner than usual. ....


Standard bezel spring wire is 0.5mm

If bandukh uses a thinner wire and the spring channel in the bezel is also narrower, this would be good to know.
I cannot overstate the improvement that a thicker bottom 'lip' provides when the channel is narrower.

I want to add a review of his bezels if anyone is interested in providing their review of them.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
double post issue...for several days now....


----------



## Pizzocan

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Standard bezel spring wire is 0.5mm
> 
> If bandukh uses a thinner wire and the spring channel in the bezel is also narrower, this would be good to know.
> I cannot overstate the improvement that a thicker bottom 'lip' provides when the channel is narrower.
> 
> I want to add a review of his bezels if anyone is interested in providing their review of them.


I could do it but I don't have a comparison except for the standard 150 bezel

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Led Head

Hey all, I’m new to Vostok modding. But I thought I would give it a try and start with something simple like replacing the bezel. 

I have an Amphibia with the ministry case, I bought the 1050 bezel from Murphy manufacturing, and a Seiko 007 insert for it. I glued in the insert and tried to install the new bezel, but it will not snap back on no matter what I try. I’ve tried using a crystal replacement pusher, but that wasn’t snapping it back on. I even tried a vice and it wouldn’t snap back on. 

Has anyone else ever had this issue? Is the bezel perhaps too small? Is there a trick to snapping the bezel back on that I’m missing?


----------



## CrusadesOClock

Led Head said:


> Hey all, I'm new to Vostok modding. But I thought I would give it a try and start with something simple like replacing the bezel.
> 
> I have an Amphibia with the ministry case, I bought the 1050 bezel from Murphy manufacturing, and a Seiko 007 insert for it. I glued in the insert and tried to install the new bezel, but it will not snap back on no matter what I try. I've tried using a crystal replacement pusher, but that wasn't snapping it back on. I even tried a vice and it wouldn't snap back on.
> 
> Has anyone else ever had this issue? Is the bezel perhaps too small? Is there a trick to snapping the bezel back on that I'm missing?


It goes on but falls back off or is too tight to push on at all?

Have you fitted the spring to murphy bezel? not sure if they come with their own springs but the original bezel will have one, its a copper wire.

If it already has a spring fitted is it fitted correctly, there will be a ridge for it to sit in.

If it is already fitted correctly maybe the tension is too high stopping the bezel from fitting. Take the spring out, pull it outwards a little bit at each bend and refit it (do the opposite for a tighter fit if you manage to get it on but its too loose).

Beyond that idk what to say.


----------



## Pizzocan

I found out that if not every "angle" of the spring wire is sitting in the groove, the spring will get pulled away from the ridge and get mangled with the bezel not going on, no matter what. To solve it, just be sure to tuck them in with something small (like a spring bar tool)

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Clean bezel and leather band change on this one.


----------



## igorIV

cyberwarhol said:


> Hi there been following for a while. I am wondering where I can get some blue hands, not the stock type. Possibly sword, pencil or merc.
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi! I have sword and paddle steel blued in stock, and can create individual.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> Clean bezel and leather band change on this one.


Fellow, 
This Dial is so nice and giving so much room to play. 
I followed your instruction for painting and brushing.
Then I placed the dial in a cup of acetic acid - not iimmeresed into it .. only placing above ! 
Waited two days the brushed not painted metal is reacting to 
green copperhydroxide 
After trying cover everything by clear matte lacquer . 
Result :


----------



## LogisticsCzar

DocTone said:


> Fellow,
> This Dial is so nice and giving so much room to play.
> I followed your instruction for painting and brushing.
> Then I placed the dial in a cup of acetic acid - not iimmeresed into it .. only placing above !
> Waited two days the brushed not painted metal is reacting to
> green copperhydroxide
> After trying cover everything by clear matte lacquer .
> Result :
> View attachment 13815387


Wow man that's beautiful, lots of great texture and color so much happening on that dial!


----------



## DocTone

LogisticsCzar said:


> Wow man that's beautiful, lots of great texture and color so much happening on that dial!


In real much better shining crystals ..( not visible on picture) 
Easy to do ..
some higher concentrated vinegar (Balsamico is not working . .) is required 
close the cup .. waiting  ... not immersing ! 
Protect by matte lacquer !! Important


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Fellow,
> This Dial is so nice and giving so much room to play.
> I followed your instruction for painting and brushing.
> Then I placed the dial in a cup of acetic acid - not iimmeresed into it .. only placing above !
> Waited two days the brushed not painted metal is reacting to
> green copperhydroxide
> After trying cover everything by clear matte lacquer .
> Result :
> View attachment 13815387


This looks awesome!
Looking forward to seeing which hands you will use.
Maybe do the same process with a brass bezel?


----------



## BGBC

BGBC said:


> Dipping my toe in the mod waters for the first time with my blue Zissou. It's my go-to vacation/travel watch so I wanted to add a 12 hour bezel. Finally settled on a Murphy bezel with an insert from Dr.Seikostain (the Scandi model in blue), based mostly on trying to match the dial number font as close as possible.
> 
> Now the wait begins...


Before:









During:









After:









Blueberry Zissou

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> This looks awesome!
> Looking forward to seeing which hands you will use.
> Maybe do the same process with a brass bezel?


Under progress .. needed some further test „how do"


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Under progress .. needed some further test „how do"
> 
> View attachment 13815991


Wow, your project is going to look like a real sunken treasure, like the Antikythera Mechanism.


----------



## onastar1989

I found an old Milus dial for cheap on eBay for my next Vostok mod. 








Out of curiosity I did a little research online about the brand and found these vintage divers by Milus.
Interesting that the cases are very similar to the Vostok 090.


----------



## EPK

After a wait that nearly killed me, my new 120512 arrived from Favinov. I cannot say enough nice things about Sergey. He did an amazing job. He cleaned and regulated the watch and was constantly providing updates.

I asked him to change the hands and relume everything with blue Superluminova. I ordered the bezel and bezel insert from Dagaz.

The first pic shows how it arrived with the stock bezel and a black NATO. The subsequent pics show the new bezel, dressed down on a blue NATO to match the seconds hand, on a bracelet and finally the incredible blue lume.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar

onastar1989 said:


> Wow, your project is going to look like a real sunken treasure, like the Antikythera Mechanism.


Just read about that in The Perfectionists. Just started it so far so good.


----------



## Nova910

I had a vintage Vostok watch in a not so nice case. I put the movement into a vintage tonneau case and installed amphibia hour and minute hands which I relumed. I kept the original second hand as the Amphibia second hand broke during installation. It also got a new stainless steel bezel for a modern look. But I think I managed to make a bit dressy diver mod which can be used also daily. I think it can be called a mod. 🙂


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Nova910 said:


> I had a vintage Vostok watch in a not so nice case. I put the movement into a vintage tonneau case and installed amphibia hour and minute hands which I relumed. I kept the original second hand as the Amphibia second hand broke during installation. It also got a new stainless steel bezel for a modern look. But I think I managed to make a bit dressy diver mod which can be used also daily. I think it can be called a mod. &#55357;&#56898;


Excellent!

Hands: the Hour and Minute hands are modern Amphibia?
You installed them without problem?

Bezel: A modern bezel on a vintage case.
No problem to install?


----------



## Nova910

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Nova910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a vintage Vostok watch in a not so nice case. I put the movement into a vintage tonneau case and installed amphibia hour and minute hands which I relumed. I kept the original second hand as the Amphibia second hand broke during installation. It also got a new stainless steel bezel for a modern look. But I think I managed to make a bit dressy diver mod which can be used also daily. I think it can be called a mod. ��
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> Hands: the Hour and Minute hands are modern Amphibia?
> You installed them without problem?
> 
> Bezel: A modern bezel on a vintage case.
> No problem to install?
Click to expand...

Thanks, the hands are old amphibia hands, but I installed new hands from ebay to a 2409A movement in a 470 case without a problem. Before you buy a new style bezel to a vintage case, you should measure the diameter if it will fit, otherwise you can have a collision with the crown when you want to screw it down. Checking the measurements is the key.


----------



## onastar1989

Nova910 said:


> I had a vintage Vostok watch in a not so nice case. I put the movement into a vintage tonneau case and installed amphibia hour and minute hands which I relumed. I kept the original second hand as the Amphibia second hand broke during installation. It also got a new stainless steel bezel for a modern look. But I think I managed to make a bit dressy diver mod which can be used also daily. I think it can be called a mod. 🙂


Wow, I like the dress diver look. A little reminiscent of the vintage Milus dress divers I posted above.
Nice work!


----------



## onastar1989

Had a green NATO from Meranom that I didn't like, so I cut it down and stitched it into a two piece band. Took a Sharpie to it and ended up with a grayish-brown that matches the dial.


----------



## joecachia

My Little collection grows. Vostok Amphibia 710432 - Modded immediately with Meranom blue Bezel and a recycled tan strap from parts bin.









Who's factory bezel went on to the Komandirskie 431928 after getting the 'washing sponge' brushing treatment , along with Nato Strap , recycled as well.


----------



## Fergfour

Changed to a "B" crown, bezel from AM, hands from the bay, strap from Nero.


----------



## joecachia

Nice , did you brush it yourself ?
Also , do you find AM bezels difficult to clip back on ? I got mine from Meranom and it was a bi*&% to snap back in. Still have not tried the AM ones , but I know I will prob get one for a future mod.


----------



## Fergfour

joecachia said:


> Nice , did you brush it yourself ?
> Also , do you find AM bezels difficult to clip back on ? I got mine from Meranom and it was a bi*&% to snap back in. Still have not tried the AM ones , but I know I will prob get one for a future mod.


Oh yeah, forgot to mention I brushed the top of the case, left the sides polished. It's my 2nd AM bezel and the quality is excellent. Mine didn't come with bezel wires but I had bought a few somewhere on eBay and they are also excellent, bezel action is nice and tight. Didn't notice any difference in difficulty getting the bezel on, it can take a minute or 2 sometimes. I pop it on, then turn it a little try again, turn it some more, etc. I think it depends mainly on the wire being used.


----------



## NOTSHARP

I wanted to try a black seconds hand on this.



I did not have a long one, so splashed a drop of black paint on a silver one that was to hand.



I'm not convinced. 

Steve.


----------



## thewatchadude

Paint it all black and put old lume.


----------



## joecachia

Yes I think sometimes the wires are thicker and gets difficult to snap it in. I finally gave up and cut one section off and it helped a lot. Don't know if anyone ever did that, but it seemed to do the trick. 

Also , since I don't do any type of diving, and hate that the bezel moves so easily, I passed a couple of turns of dental floss underneath the bezel . I then used a piece of plastic with a sharp edge to press the ends in. Now its very difficult to turn , just how I wanted it.


----------



## Fergfour

joecachia said:


> Also , since I don't do any type of diving, and hate that the bezel moves so easily, I passed a couple of turns of dental floss underneath the bezel . I then used a piece of plastic with a sharp edge to press the ends in. Now its very difficult to turn , just how I wanted it.


Nice trick with the floss, waxed, unwaxed, mint?


----------



## joecachia

Hehe , I think it's waxed , and no flavour. Having said that , it is something I read on a forum somewhere.


----------



## 24h

Simple bezel swap and strap change.
Komandirskie 811288...had this extra bezel but unfortunately the lume color does not match :roll:


----------



## joecachia

These vostoks just beg to be modded . Bezels really dress them up nicely. I was surprised how good the factory Amphibia bezel looks on a Komandirskie. A big improvement over the standard one. Don't need to spend a lot to improve the Komandirskie.


----------



## al128

fugit cronos said:


> Hola,
> 
> Baikonur con bisel único
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K35 24 horas con 2 husos horarios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo


Hi CF,

- first off - this mod needs to be pushed up again ;-)

- second, if you dont mind ... how precise of a paintjob do you need to do? ... is it really precise or do you just fill up the indentions (las ranuras) with red paint and then polish/matte the bezel with scotchbrite and the excess paint will get polished away?

thx (y saludos!)
Al


----------



## mxm

Got this today from a member.
Hardly a mod, just a change of bracelet, but beautiful nonetheless...


----------



## NOTSHARP

Not finished, but wearable for now.

710 case. Brushed and acid dipped.
Bezel, brushed, acid dipped, re-painted.
Blue, clean, sunburst dial.
Crystal retaining ring painted.
Dr Seikostain hands.
2414 movement.
Flat caseback.
SS crown.
Nato, with brushed hardware.





I did have to undercut the bezel to clear the crown.



I have a couple of different bezels to try on this, but I am waiting for an insert. I'm not keen on the Nato, so it may wear an Engineer bracelet that I intend to get vapour blasted.

Steve.


----------



## Elfer996

joecachia said:


> My Little collection grows. Vostok Amphibia 710432 - Modded immediately with Meranom blue Bezel and a recycled tan strap from parts bin.
> 
> View attachment 13826333
> 
> 
> Who's factory bezel went on to the Komandirskie 431928 after getting the 'washing sponge' brushing treatment , along with Nato Strap , recycled as well.
> 
> View attachment 13826339


Those are awesome

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## al128

NOTSHARP said:


> Not finished, but wearable for now.
> 
> 710 case. Brushed and acid dipped.
> Bezel, brushed, acid dipped, re-painted.
> Blue, clean, sunburst dial.
> Crystal retaining ring painted.
> Dr Seikostain hands.
> 2414 movement.
> Flat caseback.
> SS crown.
> Nato, with brushed hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> I did have to undercut the bezel to clear the crown.
> 
> I have a couple of different bezels to try on this, but I am waiting for an insert. I'm not keen on the Nato, so it may wear an Engineer bracelet that I intend to get vapour blasted.
> 
> Steve.


hi there,

how did you paint the numberst/lines on the bezel? acrylic? ... just fill them with paint (toothpick?) ... and once dried, you brush the bezel (also to get rid of excess-paint)?? I'd be interested in learning about your technique ..

t.i.a.
Al

ps: your hour-hand does not convince me completely ;-)


----------



## al128

doblepost
Al


----------



## joecachia

I hate these double posts.


----------



## joecachia

Thanks. 

The Komandirskie was about +30 seconds in 24 hours. I left that as is. 

The 710 ran +4minutes in about 24hours... managed to bring it down to slightly less than a minute , which is fine for me. I rarely wear the same watch 2 days in a row and at home/night I wear my G-shock as it has night-light and the alarm. 

In the weekends when I dont need to get up with the alarm I just wear a slimmer Timex Indiglo.

I don't think I'm the only one that has wierd SOP's like mine LOL .

I also have a 420335 Amphibia. I'm waiting for a black-gold bezel insert and stainless bracelet to put on it.

All my mods will look familiar to most. The reason is that there are so many nice mods out there, that I could not for the life of me come up with something better , so I ended up just trying to emulate the ones that I like. Unfortunately , there are loads


----------



## NOTSHARP

al128 said:


> hi there,
> 
> how did you paint the numberst/lines on the bezel? acrylic? ... just fill them with paint (toothpick?) ... and once dried, you brush the bezel (also to get rid of excess-paint)?? I'd be interested in learning about your technique ..
> 
> t.i.a.
> Al
> 
> ps: your hour-hand does not convince me completely ;-)


 After removing the original paint, I cleaned the bezel with Isopropyl alcohol, then used an old oiler to apply the paint. With a small enough tip, there was very little excess, which was gently rubbed off (when dry) with 1200 grit wet and dry.

"your hour-hand does not convince me completely" If you mean the colour, then I agree. ;-) It is sold as red, but leans more toward orange, IMO. Hence, its days may well be numbered. :-d

Steve.


----------



## Temujin

My first Amphibia and a first mod for it - Atlas bezel, planet ocean insert, blushark orange bond. 710380 case 

Waiting for my glass case back and signed crown to arrive now.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## al128

NOTSHARP said:


> After removing the original paint, I cleaned the bezel with Isopropyl alcohol, then used an old oiler to apply the paint. With a small enough tip, there was very little excess, which was gently rubbed off (when dry) with 1200 grit wet and dry.
> 
> "your hour-hand does not convince me completely" If you mean the colour, then I agree. ;-) It is sold as red, but leans more toward orange, IMO. Hence, its days may well be numbered. :-d
> 
> Steve.


the minute hand looks good .... but the hour-hand somewhat "insignificant" ;o)


----------



## Slim724

Vostok Amphibia 090 older style case. New bezel insert that matches the iridescent blue/teal dial really well. The pictures don't really capture the colors correctly but you get the idea


----------



## PDAdict

Slim724 said:


> Vostok Amphibia 090 older style case. New bezel insert that matches the iridescent blue/teal dial really well. The pictures don't really capture the colors correctly but you get the idea


And the hands. Where do I get them from? Thanks

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vost

Hi Amphibia.mates,
My new Amphibia whit "shark-bezel"..


----------



## joecachia

Nice mod. congrats.


----------



## FreddyNorton

3 newest Vostok I worked on a bit. Nothing ground breaking but I like them a lot. I have plans for the white dial one but waiting for parts to arrive.


----------



## BabyJoe

Are the spare bezels that Meranom sells any good, or comparable to third party offerings? Do they turn smoother than the normal bezel?


----------



## joecachia

I just fit one on my 710 , they look nice. Actual insert is a bit narrower than normal Submariner-style inserts I think. I found it was a b&^% to snap in but eventually did it. No idea if it's just these bezels. They are good quality however. You just need to make sure it is the one for your case , as on some cases the crown might interfere. Bezels normally are either straight all the way down , or have a step-in in order to clear the crown .

They run as smooth as any other. I think it depends on the wire thickness and how sharp the bends are.

Personally I don't have use for moving bezels, so I just stuck in some dental floss underneath to make them tighter.

https://i.imgur.com/Dhiig8U.jpg


----------



## BabyJoe

Thanks Joe, I'll try one of them then.
It just bugs me how badly mine turns, as I do sometimes use them to time things.

BTW, imgur doesn't allow hotlinking anymore and blocks it, you should use the link to their site instead of the link to their image if you want us to be able to visit it:


http://imgur.com/Dhiig8U


----------



## EPK

You can adjust the spring/wire to adjust how easy or hard it is to turn. The bezel wire, in my limited experience, plays more of a role than the actual bezel unless tolerances are off on the bezel. 

I have used the Meranom bezels with great success. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724

PDAdict said:


> And the hands. Where do I get them from? Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


Oh yes the hands, I posted first mod earlier in this thread so just the bezel insert is new. the only thing left of the original 090 is upper case and crystal only. I got the hands off eBay but be warned, I had to broach all of hands and had to file down the barrel of the minute and seconds hands because they were way to long to fit on pinion. I emailed seller and never got a reply back.


----------



## joecachia

Attaching image here


----------



## Martins.

Vostok CCCP project by Watch.ru


----------



## joecachia

Nice...any chance of seeing the original colour version ?


----------



## Martins.

joecachia said:


> Nice...any chance of seeing the original colour version ?


----------



## thewatchadude

So that's where these dials come from? I saw a few on ebay and have been wondering what the source was. But either a large number was produced or many people have sold theirs. They don't spot at the usual scarce project watches' prices.
Alternative is that those dials I saw are not original...


----------



## NOTSHARP

I had a re-think on this one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578-post48034415.html#post48034415

A old bezel, with a new insert, along with a different minute hand.





Steve.


----------



## Fergfour

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 13783187
> View attachment 13783189


Update on this one. Changed up minute hand and popped on the "warship gray" strap, a limited 150 piece run according to seikostain.


----------



## Seikogi

Does anyone know what the deal is with sandwich dial?

As far as I read on this thread meranom had them for sale for a few hours before they got sold out. There was also an 120SE run with them installed. 
I also read that they are taller and caused some installation issues. Asked him and he said that they won't make any. 

Given the demand that was/still is I wonder why I can't source any on the web... :/

The "pizza" shaped lumed indices looks very sharp. A Radiomir Panerai with big 12 - 3 - 6 - 9 sandwich would be amazing.


----------



## Fergfour

Seikogi said:


> Does anyone know what the deal is with sandwich dial?
> 
> As far as I read on this thread meranom had them for sale for a few hours before they got sold out. There was also an 120SE run with them installed.
> I also read that they are taller and caused some installation issues. Asked him and he said that they won't make any.
> Given the demand that was/still is I wonder why I can't source any on the web... :/
> The "pizza" shaped lumed indices looks very sharp. A Radiomir Panerai with big 12 - 3 - 6 - 9 sandwich would be amazing.


This is the modding thread. You might get more responses in a dedicated thread. I too, like the sandwich dials and I can only remember seeing one used speciment for sale on ebay. 
As far as the 12-3-6-9 sandwich style, there's always the 1967...


----------



## Seikogi

Fergfour said:


> This is the modding thread. You might get more responses in a dedicated thread. I too, like the sandwich dials and I can only remember seeing one used speciment for sale on ebay.
> As far as the 12-3-6-9 sandwich style, there's always the 1967...


Not intended to hijack. I spent yesterday hours to catch up pages starting from 1 in order to find inspiration and parts for my mod.

The 1967 dial is very nice!


----------



## Fergfour

Seikogi said:


> Not intended to hijack. I spent yesterday hours to catch up pages starting from 1 in order to find inspiration and parts for my mod.
> 
> The 1967 dial is very nice!


No worries. If you're looking for sandwich dials for a mod, good luck, and let me know if you find any!


----------



## Martins.

fotos web gratis

photo upload


----------



## Fergfour

Martins. said:


> fotos web gratis


Nice, some sort of anniversary limited series?


----------



## onastar1989

Fergfour said:


> Nice, some sort of anniversary limited series?


https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product/product&path=47_173&product_id=1795


----------



## Fergfour

onastar1989 said:


> https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product/product&path=47_173&product_id=1795


Yes aware of those, but there's no way they are limited to 69 pieces as his caseback says. Maybe the caseback is from another model?


----------



## Martins.

Fergfour said:


> Yes aware of those, but there's no way they are limited to 69 pieces as his caseback says. Maybe the caseback is from another model?


If friend, the cover is taken from a model of a project of the forum Ruso.Vostok CCCP.


----------



## Martins.

Fergfour said:


> Yes aware of those, but there's no way they are limited to 69 pieces as his caseback says. Maybe the caseback is from another model?


If friend, the cover is taken from a model of a project of the forum Ruso.Vostok CCCP.


----------



## Fergfour

Martins. said:


> If friend, the cover is taken from a model of a project of the forum Ruso.Vostok CCCP.


I thought so  Looks good though!


----------



## NOTSHARP

My attempt at a "Read at a glance" Field watch, continues. 

420 case.
2414
Flat caseback.
Un-cluttered dial ( essential for my old eyes :-d )
Hands from dr.seikostain



The crown is an old one that was in my "bits" box. :roll:, as was the bezel. Both will be replaced.

Steve.


----------



## CrusadesOClock

Seikogi said:


> Does anyone know what the deal is with sandwich dial?
> 
> As far as I read on this thread meranom had them for sale for a few hours before they got sold out. There was also an 120SE run with them installed.
> I also read that they are taller and caused some installation issues. Asked him and he said that they won't make any.
> 
> Given the demand that was/still is I wonder why I can't source any on the web... :/
> 
> The "pizza" shaped lumed indices looks very sharp. A Radiomir Panerai with big 12 - 3 - 6 - 9 sandwich would be amazing.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/custom-dials-hands-3267474.html


----------



## PDAdict

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> My attempt at a "Read at a glance" Field watch, continues.
> 
> 420 case.
> 2414
> Flat caseback.
> Un-cluttered dial ( essential for my old eyes :-d )
> Hands from dr.seikostain
> 
> 
> 
> The crown is an old one that was in my "bits" box. :roll:, as was the bezel. Both will be replaced.
> 
> Steve.


Those hands look great against the white dial. 
Most of my mods are moving toward legibility, too, these days. :-(


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

My mod is the background!


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

I made my diver a pilot watch. I'm waiting for the ss crown and everything will be perfect.


----------



## PanKorop

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> My mod is the background!
> View attachment 13862209


Some Leonov, in the version of space tourist on a budget, or into sort of Lomography! I can't pinpoint the 1950's camera: not a Смена, so what? Not possibly a Kodak Pony: the helmet does bear anticapitalistic letters...


----------



## NOTSHARP

100 brushed case.
Snowflake dial.
Ranger Explorer handset ( I do not like Snowflake hands :-( )
Orange seconds.
SS crown
2416
Can not remember where the bezel/insert came from. :-s
Old Geckota leather strap.







Waiting on a new bezel insert.

Steve.


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> 100 brushed case.
> Snowflake dial.
> Ranger Explorer handset ( I do not like Snowflake hands :-( )
> Orange seconds.
> SS crown
> 2416
> Can not remember where the bezel/insert came from. :-s
> Old Geckota leather strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on a new bezel insert.
> 
> Steve.


Steve, we are on the same wave-length again. I'm waiting on some ranger hands from raffles-time. Not sure which style dial I'll use them on. Maybe a pilot.

Cheers.


----------



## joecachia

Nice timepiece. Congrats and nice work.


----------



## Vost

Received today...Amphibian SE 710555L. (meranom)
Mod: glass caseback + gilded rotor..(meranom)
THE.WARSHIP.GRAY.ONE - STRAP (dr.seikostain)

- ^No final state -


----------



## Seikogi

Vost said:


> Received today...Amphibian SE 710555L. (meranom)
> Mod: glass caseback + gilded rotor..(meranom)
> THE.WARSHIP.GRAY.ONE - STRAP (dr.seikostain)
> 
> - ^No final state -


tastefully done! I like that strap because its thick at the lugs and makes it look very well integrated.

If you plan to keep it on the warship strap I may suggest to add some all white/light gray hands. Since that would streamline the design even more


----------



## sonics

Does somebody know if meranom will have the steel crown for the 100 case type available again? I am on the waiting list but there are no new one in stock. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750

First mod......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750

Crown...Meranom.....bezel..hands...Favinov. 
I’m just lucky these watches are tanks! The hands are a PIA.....still not perfectly in sync.....but then perfection is a mirage....at least that’s my mantra tonight!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

zagato1750 said:


> Crown...Meranom.....bezel..hands...Favinov.
> I'm just lucky these watches are tanks! The hands are a PIA.....still not perfectly in sync.....but then perfection is a mirage....at least that's my mantra tonight!!


My suggestion is to not worry too much about getting the date to change at exactly 12:00.
When attaching the hands, get the date to roll over and then attach the hour hand. Advance it to right on the 3:00 index and then attach the minute hand at 12:00.
Will most likely be +/- 5 minutes out of sync with the date change, but the hands will be perfectly aligned. You will save a lot of headache trying to get EVERYTHING perfect. (I know from experience: In my frustration, I managed to overlook how deep I had set the hour hand when trying to align everything, and I left a huge circular gash on one of my Favinov sunburst dials :-(. Costly mistake, but I know better now).


----------



## zagato1750

Thanks so much for the tips! 
Maybe I shouldn't try to install hands when I'm on my second double-shift and sweating coffee 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calote

Question to our modders. I have a vintage amphibia "tonneau" (119 case) with manual winding movement. I just came up with the idea of transplanting the RE SE II Baikonur dial, hands, movement with its crown and case-back to the mentioned vintage case Is it possible? Do you think it is a good idea?. Thanks!


----------



## FreddyNorton

Mod I just finished. I got the dial from ebay I just searched "28.5 dials" and picked one out. Had to break feet off and attached with dial dots. I think it was 15 dollars from China. The hands are from Ebay too and advertised to fit but they didnt fit. I had to file them bigger for the hour and minute and almost destroyed them in the process. The seconds hand was destroyed trying to crimp the pinion as it was too big. So I am kind of mad I had to stick to the stock seconds hand as I meant for the seconds hand to be blue like the other hands! But I think it still looks alright with it in the mean time I will try to order a blue one that will hopefully fit. Bezel is from Ebay as well guy in USA who sells them new made. I also removed all the date stuff from the movement. This was a brand new watch from Meranom.


----------



## Jake_P

FreddyNorton said:


> Mod I just finished. I got the dial from ebay I just searched "28.5 dials" and picked one out. Had to break feet off and attached with dial dots. I think it was 15 dollars from China. The hands are from Ebay too and advertised to fit but they didnt fit. I had to file them bigger for the hour and minute and almost destroyed them in the process. The seconds hand was destroyed trying to crimp the pinion as it was too big. So I am kind of mad I had to stick to the stock seconds hand as I meant for the seconds hand to be blue like the other hands! But I think it still looks alright with it in the mean time I will try to order a blue one that will hopefully fit. Bezel is from Ebay as well guy in USA who sells them new made. I also removed all the date stuff from the movement. This was a brand new watch from Meranom.


I feel your pain re the hands..I had a pig of a time installing a set of Seiko sized hands. I knew I'd have to crimp the hour down but the minute *should* have fit but didn't and that too needed crimping. I thought my problems were over when coming to finally install the seconds hand (Vostok size) but it kept falling off too.. After taking apart all the auto winding gears I finally got it to stay on with some persuasion from a finger on the leaf spring.. It was a character building lesson - I still get a knot in my small colon when I think about it. i think I found some new grey hairs too the next morning from the stress


----------



## 24h

FreddyNorton said:


> Mod I just finished. I got the dial from ebay I just searched "28.5 dials" and picked one out. Had to break feet off and attached with dial dots. I think it was 15 dollars from China. The hands are from Ebay too and advertised to fit but they didnt fit. I had to file them bigger for the hour and minute and almost destroyed them in the process. The seconds hand was destroyed trying to crimp the pinion as it was too big. So I am kind of mad I had to stick to the stock seconds hand as I meant for the seconds hand to be blue like the other hands! But I think it still looks alright with it in the mean time I will try to order a blue one that will hopefully fit. Bezel is from Ebay as well guy in USA who sells them new made. I also removed all the date stuff from the movement. This was a brand new watch from Meranom.


What tool did you use to reduce the inner diameter of the tube?


----------



## FreddyNorton

24h said:


> What tool did you use to reduce the inner diameter of the tube?


I was looking all through my stuff to find something and came up with this. It was with my Dremel stuff so it must have come from one of those kits or with the dremel itself. Worked pretty good I used it by hand not in the Dremel.


----------



## 24h

FreddyNorton said:


> 24h said:
> 
> 
> 
> What tool did you use to reduce the inner diameter of the tube?
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking all through my stuff to find something and came up with this. It was with my Dremel stuff so it must have come from one of those kits or with the dremel itself. Worked pretty good I used it by hand not in the Dremel.
> 
> View attachment 13867641
Click to expand...

I found that a pin vise works very well. Just needed to tighten it around the tube and then check the fit.


----------



## mxm

Hello everybody!
Has anybody ever fitted a Miyota 8215 or Seiko NH35A into a Vostok?
Is it possible?


----------



## Fergfour

420/110 hybrid


----------



## PanKorop

mxm said:


> Hello everybody!
> Has anybody ever fitted a Miyota 8215 or Seiko NH35A into a Vostok?
> Is it possible?


Hi!

Question is, is it worth the money and trouble (think of a very special stem, plus a calibre holder ring), not to mention ending up with yet another Japanese-powered diver?
I mean, compared to getting a standard Vostok, and having it customized and fine-tuned to its best (f.i. at Favinov's) ?

Otherwise, Dmitry Buyalov's RR (at Meranom's) does combine the spirit of Amphibias with a Seiko heart, at a rock-bottom price!


----------



## mxm

PanKorop said:


> Hi!
> 
> Question is, is it worth the money and trouble (think of a very special stem, plus a calibre holder ring), not to mention ending up with yet another Japanese-powered diver?
> I mean, compared to getting a standard Vostok, and having it customized and fine-tuned to its best (f.i. at Favinov's) ?
> 
> Otherwise, Dmitry Buyalov's RR (at Meranom's) does combine the spirit of Amphibias with a Seiko heart, at a rock-bottom price!


Yes, I know what you mean. It's for a project I'm cooking in my head and I would like to use a 420 or 120 case.
Unless someone can tell me where to find another case with domed plexiglass that can guarantee the water resistance...


----------



## mxm

PanKorop said:


> Hi!
> 
> Question is, is it worth the money and trouble (think of a very special stem, plus a calibre holder ring), not to mention ending up with yet another Japanese-powered diver?
> I mean, compared to getting a standard Vostok, and having it customized and fine-tuned to its best (f.i. at Favinov's) ?
> 
> Otherwise, Dmitry Buyalov's RR (at Meranom's) does combine the spirit of Amphibias with a Seiko heart, at a rock-bottom price!


Yes, I know what you mean. It's for a project I'm cooking in my head and I would like to use a 420 or 120 case.
Unless someone can tell me where to find another case with domed plexiglass that can guarantee the water resistance...


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

mxm said:


> ....It's for a project I'm cooking in my head and I would like to use a 420 or 120 case.
> Unless someone can tell me where to find another case with domed plexiglass that can guarantee the water resistance...


I did this myself a few years ago with an ETA quartz.

You must find a movement with a stem which aligns with the crown tube hole when the movement with the dial attached, is installed in the case.

The screw down crown creates a problem.

You could solder the non-Vostok movement stem onto the Vostok stem if you cut both stems short and create a butt splice joint.
File down the ends of each stem and insert each into a short piece of brass tube which is about the same outside diameter as the stems.
Solder all together and if necessary, file down the brass tube joint to the same diameter as the stems, or as close to that as possible. If you ignore the rubber dust seal inside the crown tube, then the butt splice diameter is not as important.

You must measure precisely the stem travel of the new movement to determine the exact length of the spliced stem assembly.

If it is too long, you won't be able to fully seat the crown. If too short, the stem may not disengage properly with the time setting mechanism inside the movement.

You may be able to find the movement schematics online to give you all the necessary dimensions such as movement height between stem and dial face (very important). This could help you choose a suitable movement without wasting money on movements that won't fit.


----------



## GuiHD

This is my work in progress. For a good amount of time I tought I was done with the 020. However, I was not 100 % sure about the bezel insert width. This week, I made up my mind and I ordered the blue scuba dude dial and a 2414 movement for the 020 case from meranom. I will use a traditional 420 bezel in the mean time. For the 320 case, I will transplant the 2409 movement on the 020 case and the bezel, I also ordered a new black dial for this one. This process will take about 1 month so I'll update you guys when this is done. Any ideas or sugestions are welcome.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Trying a little more orange on this one. :-d



Steve.


----------



## Jake_P

Fergfour said:


> 420/110 hybrid
> 
> View attachment 13869333


This looks awesome - the case swap transforms this completely. I love the dial/hands but found it too unbalanced (when looking online) in a 420 case as there is not enough supporting case - as you've demonstrated here. I'd rock that combo for sure but..how does the 110 wear generally? What size wrists do you have?


----------



## Fergfour

Jake_P said:


> This looks awesome - the case swap transforms this completely. I love the dial/hands but found it too unbalanced (when looking online) in a 420 case as there is not enough supporting case - as you've demonstrated here. I'd rock that combo for sure but..how does the 110 wear generally? What size wrists do you have?


Thanks. The 420 case is small, and the bracelet is 18mm which some people don't like. The 110 on the other hand is polarizing from what I've read here due to the straight lugs, they don't "hug" the wrist. It wears fine for me, wrist is 7.25 inch give or take. More bracelet/strap options though being 22mm.
Only reason I used the 110 is I had a spare case lying around and was curious. It's also the first time I've used a mesh bracelet but after a day's wear I realized I like it and might try it on my other Vostoks now and then.


----------



## Jake_P

Fergfour said:


> Thanks. The 420 case is small, and the bracelet is 18mm which some people don't like. The 110 on the other hand is polarizing from what I've read here due to the straight lugs, they don't "hug" the wrist. It wears fine for me, wrist is 7.25 inch give or take. More bracelet/strap options though being 22mm.
> Only reason I used the 110 is I had a spare case lying around and was curious. It's also the first time I've used a mesh bracelet but after a day's wear I realized I like it and might try it on my other Vostoks now and then.


I have a 420 which I love, even more so after putting on a 20mm bracelet - looks 'correct' now, or at least in my humble opinion  Oh yes, now you mention the flat lugs, I remember reading a thread here on the issue. I can imagine it wears a lot bigger without conforming curved lugs, especially on my twig wrists!

EDIT: Thinking about, the dial and hands would probably look great in an 020 case...hmm. (#opens wallet to see how many moths fly out)


----------



## Fergfour

Jake_P said:


> I have a 420 which I love, even more so after putting on a 20mm bracelet - looks 'correct' now, or at least in my humble opinion  Oh yes, now you mention the flat lugs, I remember reading a thread here on the issue. I can imagine it wears a lot bigger without conforming curved lugs, especially on my twig wrists!
> 
> EDIT: Thinking about, the dial and hands would probably look great in an 020 case...hmm. (#opens wallet to see how many moths fly out)


I like the 420 too. I have the lumed dial 24hr one which I'll keep stock.


----------



## mxm

Matt_Bored_O said:


> ...and create a butt splice joint.


Never thought of that. Might be the perfect solution. Thanks!


----------



## mxm

Matt_Bored_O said:


> ...and create a butt splice joint.


Never thought of that. Might be the perfect solution. Thanks!


----------



## mxm

GuiHD said:


> This is my work in progress. For a good amount of time I tought I was done with the 020. However, I was not 100 % sure about the bezel insert width. This week, I made up my mind and I ordered the blue scuba dude dial and a 2414 movement for the 020 case from meranom. I will use a traditional 420 bezel in the mean time. For the 320 case, I will transplant the 2409 movement on the 020 case and the bezel, I also ordered a new black dial for this one. This process will take about 1 month so I'll update you guys when this is done. Any ideas or sugestions are welcome.
> View attachment 13871389


I am confused. Am I totally lost, or are those a 420 and a 670 cases?


----------



## mxm

Duplicated post.


----------



## GuiHD

Hi there. Thoses are soviet era cases, 020 is the soviet version of the modern 420 which is thinner and the 320 case is the soviet version of the 670, again, thinner but also smaller than the 670. These can only hold manual wind movements (I think). I like them better just because of the obscure reason of being made in soviet times and also because I prefer manual wind movements than automatic.


----------



## NOTSHARP

120 case, brushed.
Dial : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/wostok-w...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Hour/minute hands : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXLUSIVE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Old, red seconds hand.
Crystal ring painted.
Bezel brushed.
SS crown.
2414.









I quite fancy a Barton canvas strap for this.

Steve.


----------



## PanKorop

NOTSHARP said:


> 120 case, brushed.
> Dial : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/wostok-w...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Hour/minute hands : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXLUSIVE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Old, red seconds hand.
> Crystal ring painted.
> Bezel brushed.
> SS crown.
> 2414.
> 
> I quite fancy a Barton canvas strap for this.


These straps are quite comfy indeed, and a bang for the buck (or quid). Thanks for showing, as Barton's site pix are off colour and contrast: now, I might also fancy.;-) such a green 18 soon.

As for the dial, it unsettles me... No 12-0-noon, no 2 o'clock writing... Soviet «.out of ink.» syndrome?


----------



## NOTSHARP

PanKorop said:


> These straps are quite comfy indeed, and a bang for the buck (or quid). Thanks for showing, as Barton's site pix are off colour and contrast: now, I might also fancy.;-) such a green 18 soon.
> 
> As for the dial, it unsettles me... No 12-0-noon, no 2 o'clock writing... Soviet «.out of ink.» syndrome?


 At your age, you should know where all the numbers are. ;-):-d:-d:-d

It is what you say, that appeals to me. An added bonus being no date. |>:-d|>:-d|>:-d:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!

Steve.


----------



## mxm

GuiHD said:


> Hi there. Thoses are soviet era cases, 020 is the soviet version of the modern 420 which is thinner and the 320 case is the soviet version of the 670, again, thinner but also smaller than the 670. These can only hold manual wind movements (I think). I like them better just because of the obscure reason of being made in soviet times and also because I prefer manual wind movements than automatic.


I always thought it was just a thinner version of the 420 case for the hand-wound movement, since there is a different 020 case currently in production.
Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## DocTone

Nothing new - I shown already - nevertheless I improved / refurbished this mod a little bit - as far I go forward the small things getting more and more important. 
- brushed case bezel giving titanium look, bwg9 lume I tried first time, hands painted and re-lumed also , Dial refurbished with more accuracy. 
Unfortunately I waited a long time for my lovely paddle hands... ( for me the best choice ) . But I guess my honor supplier don't want deliver to me anymore !? So I had to use seiko hands .. 
sorry for unholy dust on pictures 
Anyway


----------



## PanKorop

NOTSHARP said:


> At your age, you should know where all the numbers are. ;-):-d:-d:-d


I old f...(rog?) resemble/resent this! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jake_P

NOTSHARP said:


> 120 case, brushed.
> Dial : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/wostok-w...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Hour/minute hands : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXLUSIVE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Old, red seconds hand.
> Crystal ring painted.
> Bezel brushed.
> SS crown.
> 2414.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite fancy a Barton canvas strap for this.
> 
> Steve.


Looks nice 

I like the knocked back refined look with the clean bezel and the brushed case. Those hands are nice and chunky too and give a good balance - wouldn't look as good with weedy hands  This combo would also look great with your Flieger style dial you used recently (IIRC)..

EDIT: Watch out for the Barton canvas straps - I have an army green one and it looks nice but they are very thin - it looked a bit odd when it was on my first 420 case, well at least when viewed from the side. Nice quality, though my quick release spring bar broke..


----------



## NOTSHARP

DocTone said:


> Nothing new - I shown already - nevertheless I improved / refurbished this mod a little bit - as far I go forward the small things getting more and more important.
> - brushed case bezel giving titanium look, bwg9 lume I tried first time, hands painted and re-lumed also , Dial refurbished with more accuracy.
> Unfortunately I waited a long time for my lovely paddle hands... ( for me the best choice ) . But I guess my honor supplier don't want deliver to me anymore !? So I had to use seiko hands ..
> sorry for unholy dust on pictures
> Anyway
> View attachment 13874731
> 
> 
> View attachment 13874733
> 
> 
> View attachment 13874735
> 
> 
> View attachment 13874739
> 
> 
> View attachment 13874741


 Very nice finish on the :-!case.

Did you do it yourself?

If so, how?

Steve.


----------



## Vost

New Bracelet (Vostok).

The only "Mod" here was...the 22mm Vostok <meranom> Bracelet, which fits very well on my SE 710555L.
I think the Amphibia is now "perfect", don´t needs any further Mods*.
Maybe... only a flat Caseback(Glass)*, which is on the way <meranom>.

PS:Why I love steel Bracelets (if not too heavy) :
The watch will finally rest on the wrist - no more annoying gliding ..
It feels very comfortable to me..


----------



## EPK

Bezel change. I like this much more. The first is before and the second after the swap.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

Better pic









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

NOTSHARP said:


> Very nice finish on the :-!case.
> 
> Did you do it yourself?
> 
> If so, how?
> 
> Steve.


Hi Steve thx 
Beadblasted by corundum. Yes, I get an option to use the equipment in a local workshop.


----------



## NOTSHARP

DocTone said:


> Hi Steve thx
> Beadblasted by corundum. Yes, I get an option to use the equipment in a local workshop.


 Very nicely done. :-!

Steve.


----------



## ThePossumKing

This started out as a 120 antimagnetic SE
But I don't like 120 cases
So I swapped it into an 090 case that I turned into a 150 case
Added a Boris bezel and an eBay ceramic insert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750

ThePossumKing said:


> This started out as a 120 antimagnetic SE
> But I don't like 120 cases
> So I swapped it into an 090 case that I turned into a 150 case
> Added a Boris bezel and an eBay ceramic insert
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks awesome! I've been looking at some ceramic bezels on eBay.....what size is that? I'm having a little difficultly matching a ceramic insert to one of the aftermarket bezels that are available from the eBay sellers that are commonly used here..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P

zagato1750 said:


> That looks awesome! I've been looking at some ceramic bezels on eBay.....what size is that? I'm having a little difficultly matching a ceramic insert to one of the aftermarket bezels that are available from the eBay sellers that are commonly used here..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That does indeed look very cool 

Edit:

I've never owned a ceramic bezel and have to be honest, I've never been too keen on the high gloss finish but I am warming to them after seeing this video from Marc from Long Island Watch. He literally knocks two SKX watches against a door jam to compare the durability of aluminium v ceramic bezel inserts. The ceramic one is fairly indestructible - even after taking a sharp awl and TRYing to scratch it.






On a side note, if you don't know his channel, it's an absolutely fantastic source of reference for everything watch related. He only reviews the watches he sells (a lot of divers but many many others) but alongside this his 'Watch and learn' series explains everything that you could possibly want to know about watches from (random examples) testing water resistance, reading tachymeter's,regulating, modding, movements, etc etc. To top it all off, he's the nicest guy


----------



## NOTSHARP

Trying a new bezel/insert on this one, but still looking for the right handset.







Steve.


----------



## Temujin

NOTSHARP said:


> Trying a new bezel/insert on this one, but still looking for the right handset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


Very nice and unique looking watch! I personally think Buran style hands from one-second-closer will fit really well with this face.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Temujin said:


> Very nice and unique looking watch! I personally think Buran style hands from one-second-closer will fit really well with this face.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I was just thinking the same. Black Buran hour and minute hands.
The second hand is obvious:
Silver Trident from Seikostain!


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 13884989
> 
> I was just thinking the same. Black Buran hour and minute hands.
> The second hand is obvious:
> Silver Trident from Seikostain!


 Yes, I am tempted with the matt black set. Not too sure how the white lume will look though.

May steal these for a trial run. :-d



Steve.


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> Yes, I am tempted with the matt black set. Not too sure how the white lume will look though.
> 
> May steal these for a trial run. :-d
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


Throw the hands in the oven to toast the lume for a vintage look.


----------



## mxm

NOTSHARP said:


> Trying a new bezel/insert on this one, but still looking for the right handset.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


Very well balanced combination of golden and silver tones.
Love the dial. Etched? Engraved? 3D printed? Acid burned?
Do tell!


----------



## brianwsch

anyone have an older brass 710 bezel they want to sell?


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 13884989
> 
> I was just thinking the same. Black Buran hour and minute hands.
> The second hand is obvious:
> Silver Trident from Seikostain!


 Swapped.



I didn't have a silver Trident seconds. :-(

The 420 Field got a set of favinov hands.



Steve.


----------



## onastar1989

mxm said:


> Very well balanced combination of golden and silver tones.
> Love the dial. Etched? Engraved? 3D printed? Acid burned?
> Do tell!


https://www.ebay.com/itm/OCTOPUS-28...994249?hash=item3b2acaa5c9:g:STgAAOSwn4ZcP6Ka


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> Swapped.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have a silver Trident seconds. :-(
> 
> The 420 Field got a set of favinov hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


The white lume on the Buran hands really makes the pip on the bezel stand out. Looks great.


----------



## Arvac

Finally used that SE dial from Meranom


©


----------



## mxm

onastar1989 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/OCTOPUS-28...994249?hash=item3b2acaa5c9:g:STgAAOSwn4ZcP6Ka


Thanks!


----------



## FreddyNorton

I swapped some stuff around and think I made my ultimate Vostok. I had an old case left over because it was dinged up really badly so I practiced my lug drilling skills on it also sanding and polishing. I ended up liking it so I swapped my stuff from my other case into it. Also worked on the bezel to give the steel a bit of a shine. I really like this steel coin edge one. I also painted the metal ring in the crystal black on a whim and really liked the results. This is a pretty darn cool watch now! Sorry for bad pics I have no skill and my camera is junk I almost had a nervous break down trying to photograph this but im ok now. 


















































View attachment 13889759


----------



## mrwomble

FreddyNorton said:


> I swapped some stuff around and think I made my ultimate Vostok. I had an old case left over because it was dinged up really badly so I practiced my lug drilling skills on it also sanding and polishing. I ended up liking it so I swapped my stuff from my other case into it. Also worked on the bezel to give the steel a bit of a shine. I really like this steel coin edge one. I also painted the metal ring in the crystal black on a whim and really liked the results. This is a pretty darn cool watch now! Sorry for bad pics I have no skill and my camera is junk I almost had a nervous break down trying to photograph this but im ok now.
> 
> View attachment 13889743
> 
> View attachment 13889745
> 
> View attachment 13889747
> 
> View attachment 13889749
> 
> View attachment 13889751
> 
> View attachment 13889755
> 
> View attachment 13889757
> 
> View attachment 13889759


Thai looks amazing and the lume is killer!


----------



## joecachia

Looks nice .. 
I have 2 questions. 

1) what type of pins did you use to secure the bracelet. Are they normal spring bars ?
2) I've seen a few mentions of the 'Metal ring' in the crystal. Where is that exactly ? Does it rest on the dial from the inside ? I have 2 amphibia's but cannot make out if they have it or not.


----------



## FreddyNorton

joecachia said:


> Looks nice ..
> I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1) what type of pins did you use to secure the bracelet. Are they normal spring bars ?
> 2) I've seen a few mentions of the 'Metal ring' in the crystal. Where is that exactly ? Does it rest on the dial from the inside ? I have 2 amphibia's but cannot make out if they have it or not.


I am using normal ones for now because its all I have. I think it would be better with shoulderless bars I need to find where to order some.
The metal ring is I think a pressure ring on the inside under of the crystal. I believe all these watches have them. You remove it by taking crystal out then you can take it from under side of crystal. Sometimes it is tight in there and hard to remove.


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev




----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev




----------



## zagato1750

Tell us more about this mod....very nice and clean!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

Gennadiy, excellent mod!
Please tell us more.

What is the caseback?
Hand painted the lume yourself?


----------



## Temujin

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


> View attachment 13893175
> 
> View attachment 13893179
> 
> View attachment 13893185
> 
> View attachment 13893187
> 
> View attachment 13893189
> 
> View attachment 13893191
> 
> View attachment 13893195
> 
> View attachment 13893199


Awesome looking mod! Where can I get hands like that? I want to try to make a doxa style mod, and those will be perfect for it 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Temujin

Is it possible to use seiko hands on Vostok? Or they don't fit? Mainly the hour/minute hands

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

Temujin said:


> Is it possible to use seiko hands on Vostok? Or they don't fit? Mainly the hour/minute hands
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


 Minute _should_ fit. :roll:

Hour is too big, but can be resized. I have not been successful. :-(

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Temujin said:


> Awesome looking mod! Where can I get hands like that? I want to try to make a doxa style mod, and those will be perfect for it
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seamaste...648688?hash=item260b60c5b0:g:nx0AAOSwC8Zb~Qvb

Not the same seconds as the OP.

Steve.


----------



## Temujin

NOTSHARP said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seamaste...648688?hash=item260b60c5b0:g:nx0AAOSwC8Zb~Qvb
> 
> Not the same seconds as the OP.
> 
> Steve.


Thank you!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

24h said:


> Gennadiy, excellent mod!
> Please tell us more.
> What is the caseback?


I too am interested in the caseback, I've seen 3 different glass casebacks so far but not that one. I wonder if it's slimmer than the other ones regularly available? Thx


----------



## Temujin

I just noticed, that glass case back says Sapphire glass, I haven't seen one like that. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova910

Well I had some time and some parts yesterday evening. Wondered what can I put together. This came out. A vintage stealth style amphibia diver. The dial had no lume, so I had to apply the lume dots. The hands are amphibia hands with green lume. I used a 2209 movement to power it, and put these into a vintage tonneau case, with a stainless steel bezel. I think its not bad.


----------



## mrwomble

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


> View attachment 13893115
> 
> View attachment 13893117
> 
> View attachment 13893121
> 
> View attachment 13893127
> 
> View attachment 13893133
> 
> View attachment 13893135
> 
> View attachment 13893139
> 
> View attachment 13893141
> 
> View attachment 13893143


This looks amazing


----------



## Fergfour

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


> View attachment 13893175
> 
> View attachment 13893199


Where do you find that caseback? I've never seen 3 others but not that particular one.


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev

Hello. 
1. I used the case 110
2. I used a bezel from Dagaz
3. Bezel inset from Yobkies
5. I found hands on eBay
4. Lum was wrought by masters in Russia
5. Caseback I bought in Irkutsk, on Lake Baikal, where I live.
Maybe Caseback I will sell on ebay in the future.
I also sell this watch on my eBay. You can find them on eBay, look for Vostok Amphibia Mod. 
Thanks


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev

Hi! 
Caseback I bought in Irkutsk, on Lake Baikal, where I live.
Maybe Caseback I will sell on ebay in the future.


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev

24h said:


> Gennadiy, excellent mod!
> Please tell us more.
> 
> What is the caseback?
> Hand painted the lume yourself?


Hello. 
1. I used 110 case
2. I used a bezel from Dagaz
3. Bezel inset from Yobkies
5. I found hands on eBay
4. Lum was wrought by masters in Russia
5. Caseback I bought in Irkutsk, on Lake Baikal, where I live.
Maybe Caseback I will sell on ebay in the future.
I also sell this watch on my eBay. You can find them on eBay, look for Vostok Amphibia Mod. 
Thanks


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev




----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev




----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev




----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev

!


----------



## Vost

Amphibian SE 710555L + Vostok Bracelet + Dagaz Bezel + Dagaz insert


----------



## EPK

Well, I'm torn. I ordered a bunch of parts for a blue snowflake mod. While waiting, the watch arrived. It's raining so I threw on a bezel and bracelet that I had and now I'm torn. I think this is a great looking watch and im not so sure I want to tear into it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

Added a signed crown to my FF inspired mod.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Dial and white hands arrived from raffles-time.


----------



## Nova910

Changed the black hands to red and white.


----------



## DocTone

119 cases are my favorites for the moment. 
Bracelet from Watchgecko sale and adjusted endlinks to 18mm by Dremel. 
Stripped standard crown. The other I shown already in another configuration


----------



## DocTone

NOTSHARP said:


> Trying a new bezel/insert on this one, but still looking for the right handset.
> 
> Steve.


Very yery cool !


----------



## PDAdict

My mod in 090 case









Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Switched to black Buran hands on this one.


----------



## onastar1989

Another hand and bezel swap on this 710.


----------



## thewatchadude

A mod I hadn't worn for a while coz' the mechanism wasn't very reliable. Looks like it's long rest sorte out the issue!


----------



## Slim724

Vostok Ministry 710, old style case, I've really been enjoying all the angles on this case, older style case is wider, thinner edges and sharper angles than the current 710, very hard to capture in pictures


----------



## DocTone

Slim724 said:


> Vostok Ministry 710, old style case, I've really been enjoying all the angles on this case, older style case is wider, thinner edges and sharper angles than the current 710, very hard to capture in.....


Yes, I'm with you, one of the best cases ! Great mod

For me meanwhile is clear , I will go one step back and will do a „Reverse Mod"
Meanwhile this cases are more than hard to find. The original have to be saved.


----------



## Slim724

DocTone said:


> Yes, I'm with you, one of the best cases ! Great mod
> 
> For me meanwhile is clear , I will go one step back and will do a „Reverse Mod"
> Meanwhile this cases are more than hard to find. The original have to be saved.
> 
> View attachment 13901305
> 
> 
> View attachment 13901309


I am confused! Are there different versions of older style ministry case?

Yours seems to have an extra beveled edge at the lug opening?









I only hand brushed mine and did not remove any material. My case seems to be missing the beveled edge that yours has!


----------



## DocTone

Slim724 said:


> I am confused! Are there different versions of older style ministry case?
> 
> Yours seems to have an extra beveled edge at the lug opening?


Yes it is. Mine is the first Gen Ministry Built in the beginning, nevertheless the baseline of design is the same .. turtlefication  
Here in forum you find some info about it.


----------



## Slim724

DocTone said:


> Yes it is. Mine is the first Gen Ministry Built in the beginning, nevertheless the baseline of design is the same .. turtlefication
> Here in forum you find some info about it.
> View attachment 13902187


Thank you for the information, I was unaware of the variations! Now I am on the hunt for an original


----------



## mariomart

I love the thinner sides and wider body of the older Ministry cases.

Here is my 2nd Generation (?) :-!


----------



## DocTone

Slim724 said:


> Thank you for the information, I was unaware of the variations! Now I am on the hunt for an original


Good luck 

Not for wrong understanding : both are original !

Nevertheless you will find further different criteria : antimagnetic or not ...

After my info I found the first Gen is without antimag shield , folllow Gen then with or without

Here some discussion about it : 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/first-generation-vostok-amphibia-ministry-437916-5.html


----------



## CrusadesOClock

I wish there was a brass 710 case, but not some weird oversized thing like they did with the 090 bronze cases


----------



## malbur




----------



## Slim724

DocTone said:


> Good luck
> 
> Not for wrong understanding : both are original !
> 
> Nevertheless you will find further different criteria : antimagnetic or not ...
> 
> After my info I found the first Gen is without antimag shield , folllow Gen then with or without
> 
> Here some discussion about it :
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/first-generation-vostok-amphibia-ministry-437916-5.html


Ah yes, I found that thread after the fact. It seems that the beveled lug version is made of unobtainium......good luck for sure


----------



## zagato1750

malbur said:


> View attachment 13903735
> 
> 
> View attachment 13903737


Where's the bracelet from? I'm assuming it's a modded one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malbur

zagato1750 said:


> Where's the bracelet from? I'm assuming it's a modded one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Casio Edifice EF-534D

;-)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cbhPelFb


----------



## zagato1750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

malbur said:


> Casio Edifice EF-534D
> 
> ;-)
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cbhPelFb


Nice! I like the way you think.


----------



## joecachia

Not entirely happy. This is my 420335 Amphibia. The plan was to have a Black-Gold bezel . Turns out china think orangy-yellow is the same as gold. I then ordered an AM-Watches black/gold bezel , which did not seat well on the also-china-made bezel I bought from ebay ( it was touching the crystal, so would not seat flat ) . I reverted back to the yellow ceramic bezel , which frankly for 5Euro is quite nice. I think this insert does not go well with the dial. I guess Ill have to get an AM-Watches bezel now. Bracelet is a cheapo from ebay, but I think I would have been better off buying the endlinks from meranom. I think it always makes sense to buy complete bezels+insert.
View attachment 13906277
View attachment 13906277


----------



## NOTSHARP

This is very much, an ongoing project. :-d

120 case, brushed. It was the only spare case that I had, and is not my first choice.

This dial, fettled. :-d:



Gilt hour/minute. White seconds.

I turned down the bezel on the lathe, to reduce the diameter a little. The steel is as hard as a Woodpecker's lips! :-(

SS crown

2416

Enough waffling. Pics. 









Overall, I'm reasonably happy with it. That said, a 710, with a new bezel/insert will improve matters, I feel. The movement may get swapped for a 2414 as well.

Steve.


----------



## EPK

NOTSHARP said:


> This is very much, an ongoing project. :-d
> 
> 120 case, brushed. It was the only spare case that I had, and is not my first choice.
> 
> This dial, fettled. :-d:
> 
> 
> 
> Gilt hour/minute. White seconds.
> 
> I turned down the bezel on the lathe, to reduce the diameter a little. The steel is as hard as a Woodpecker's lips! :-(
> 
> SS crown
> 
> 2416
> 
> Enough waffling. Pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I'm reasonably happy with it. That said, a 710, with a new bezel/insert will improve matters, I feel. The movement may get swapped for a 2414 as well.
> 
> Steve.


That's beautiful Steve. I like the shape of the 120 case but Meranom incorrectly lists the lug to lug. My calipers measure it at 49mm. I wish it were a bit shorter in that regard. My small wrist does better with a shorter lug to lug.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

EPK said:


> That's beautiful Steve. I like the shape of the 120 case but Meranom incorrectly lists the lug to lug. My calipers measure it at 49mm. I wish it were a bit shorter in that regard. My small wrist does better with a shorter lug to lug.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 I don't have a lot of love for the 120 - although I have two. :-d To me, the 420 is a nicer option for a small case.

This will be going into a 710, or a 150, both of which sit nicely on my wrist. Whichever I choose, it will get a wee bit of reshaping, and an attempt at drilled lugs. 
Especially so if I opt for a 150. ;-)

I was, maybe, a little premature in posting the pics, as I have already fitted a different bezel. :roll:

On-going, for sure.

Steve.


----------



## 24h

EPK said:


> That's beautiful Steve. I like the shape of the 120 case but Meranom incorrectly lists the lug to lug. My calipers measure it at 49mm. I wish it were a bit shorter in that regard. My small wrist does better with a shorter lug to lug.


This is what Meranom SHOULD be using:


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

NOTSHARP said:


> .... *The movement may get swapped for a 2414 as well.*


Excellent.

How did you paint the dial?

2414? I see this is becoming more common in this forum. A good development.
Personally, that is the only movement I use.

Hopefully, if this becomes a more common desire, Meranom will offer Amphibia with the choice to install a 2409 or 2414 with the short case back. He offers part installation / swap services with each new Amphibia for $5. I imagine this could or should include the swapping of the auto movement for a manual movement. He will have to begin keeping these manuals permanently in stock...


----------



## NOTSHARP

24h said:


> This is what Meranom SHOULD be using:
> 
> View attachment 13907529


 Now, 24h, I have to measure mine. :-d:-!

The 18 mm strap looks far too skinny on this case.:-(

Steve.


----------



## 24h

NOTSHARP said:


> Now, 24h, I have to measure mine. :-d:-!
> The 18 mm strap looks far too skinny on this case.:-(


My first Vostok, the 120 with 916 dial and a bunch of mods hardly gets wrist time any more.
It makes me sad, but the case is simply too big (especially with the large glass caseback).
I purchased the 120 based on the given dimensions, but it turns out it's much longer than 46mm :-(


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

NOTSHARP said:


> ....... *an attempt at drilled lugs*.


Worthwhile mod to do. I have done this with several Amphibia.

Remember to go slow, very sharp drill bit, plently of light oil to cool it and to remove the metal waste.

I first filed down the area to be drilled to make it flat. The curve of the lugs poses a problem when drilling, esp. with such small drill bits.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Excellent.
> 
> How did you paint the dial?
> 
> 2414? I see this is becoming more common in this forum. A good development.
> Personally, that is the only movement I use.
> 
> Hopefully, if this becomes a more common desire, Meranom will offer Amphibia with the choice to install a 2409 or 2414 with the short case back. He offers part installation / swap services with each new Amphibia for $5. I imagine this could or should include the swapping of the auto movement for a manual movement. He will have to begin keeping these manuals permanently in stock...


 Matt, I used a rattle can of blue metallic. Difficult to see in a picture ( at least with my ability ), but it looks nice in daylight. Once painted ( three coats ), i removed the paint from the wave area, and also the indicies, VERY carefully.

Once again, onastar, is the man to thank for the idea. |>|>|>

I fully agree re the 2414, especially if, like me, watches get changed frequently. Date changing the auto's can be a pain, not even considering how much more comfortable the 2414 with the flat case back is, and what a pleasure it is to wind a watch.:-!

Steve.


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> This is very much, an ongoing project. :-d
> 
> 120 case, brushed. It was the only spare case that I had, and is not my first choice.
> 
> This dial, fettled. :-d:
> 
> 
> 
> Gilt hour/minute. White seconds.
> 
> I turned down the bezel on the lathe, to reduce the diameter a little. The steel is as hard as a Woodpecker's lips! :-(
> 
> SS crown
> 
> 2416
> 
> Enough waffling. Pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I'm reasonably happy with it. That said, a 710, with a new bezel/insert will improve matters, I feel. The movement may get swapped for a 2414 as well.
> 
> Steve.


Well done, Steve!
I was wondering when that dial was going to show up here. It looks great painted.


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> Well done, Steve!
> I was wondering when that dial was going to show up here. It looks great painted.


 I bought the dial a while back, but did nothing with it until last week. It was calling out for whitecaps. :-d

Steve.


----------



## PanKorop

NOTSHARP said:


> Now, 24h, I have to measure mine. :-d:-!
> 
> The 18 mm strap looks far too skinny on this case.:-(


Use a 22 or 20 stepping to 18 strap. Not so uncommon.

Casio Forester strap / 120










Meranom bracelet / 420










Meranom strap with adapters made for the Neptune; just remove the adapters, and you get 18->20 mm, not tapering at the buckle.


----------



## 24h

PanKorop said:


> Use a 22 or 20 stepping to 18 strap. Not so uncommon.
> 
> Casio Forester strap / 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meranom bracelet / 420


Normally I don't like full steel bezels without an insert, but your 120 looks really good!
Maybe the color scheme helps too.

Brushed the cases yourself?


----------



## PanKorop

24h said:


> Normally I don't like full steel bezels without an insert, but your 120 looks really good!
> Maybe the color scheme helps too.
> 
> Brushed the cases yourself?


Thank you! I just grabbed an old style matte/sanded case when available.

I wanted that 12 up 24h design. Red cardinal directions as I really use the compass trick, in any new location or town I hit.

I do like steel bezels, maybe because they call back to the original chromed brass ones. Also, because you can paint them any way it suits you or the dial. And D. Persidsky (pers184) works well: his fit perfectly, and respect the height of the crystal.

Seriously thinking of a custom compass-style hour hand for this one...


----------



## Utva_56

PanKorop said:


> Thank you! I just grabbed an old style matte/sanded case when available.
> 
> I wanted that 12 up 24h design. Red cardinal directions as I really use the compass trick, in any new location or town I hit.
> 
> I do like steel bezels, maybe because they call back to the original chromed brass ones. Also, because you can paint them any way it suits you or the dial. And D. Persidsky (pers184) works well: his fit perfectly, and respect the height of the crystal.
> 
> Seriously thinking of a custom compass-style hour hand for this one...


Hi PanKorp ,
nice 24h bezel. Can you advice what type of paint you are using , apply with brush or toothpick?


----------



## FreddyNorton

This is my easiest mod and turned out to be one of my favorites. All I did was swap everything out of a 420 case into this case. This is an old case I got with a roached out movement/dial. Its a little dinged up but came out so good with this bezel dial combo. Lugs are 18mm so I want to find a steel band that fits it and is thicker after the 18mm ends. For now its looking good on this thing.


----------



## Martins.

Neptune


----------



## PanKorop

Utva_56 said:


> Hi PanKorp ,
> nice 24h bezel. Can you advice what type of paint you are using , apply with brush or toothpick?


Usually, nail enamel... the perfumers' sales girls look at me strangely when I carefully select these :-d
It's quite glossy, thick, and easily eliminated or corrected with acetone.
Humbrol model paints too, sometimes.
Toothpick, then wipee, X-acto scalpel if smudged...


----------



## Miyota-kaiKarate

I really like the looks of Marathon watches, but can't see myself shelling out that much money for one so I decided to create a homage with a Vostok. Special thanks to Favinov's team for all of the custom work done to make this watch a reality, and also for the top-notch customer service. And now, I present to you:

*The Russian TSAR*









(The "TSAR" stands for *T*ovarich *S*earch *A*nd *R*escue)


----------



## Jake_P

Miyota-kaiKarate said:


> I really like the looks of Marathon watches, but can't see myself shelling out that much money for one so I decided to create a homage with a Vostok. Special thanks to Favinov's team for all of the custom work done to make this watch a reality, and also for the top-notch customer service. And now, I present to you:
> 
> *The Russian TSAR*
> 
> View attachment 13912505
> 
> 
> (The "TSAR" stands for *T*ovarich *S*earch *A*nd *R*escue)


This looks great  I also love the SAR Marathon's but like you, can't really justify the $$$.. I'm always thinking/looking/planning various ideas and we had quite similar thought I think..I've been going back and forth whether to buy a Komandirskie 020 case as it's quite classical in shape and yours looks great. It is an 020 in the picture isn't it? Can I ask where you sourced the hands from?


----------



## Miyota-kaiKarate

Jake_P said:


> This looks great  I also love the SAR Marathon's but like you, can't really justify the $$$.. I'm always thinking/looking/planning various ideas and we had quite similar thought I think..I've been going back and forth whether to buy a Komandirskie 020 case as it's quite classical in shape and yours looks great. It is an 020 in the picture isn't it? Can I ask where you sourced the hands from?


Hey thanks! Yeah I feel that Marathon's are a little pricey for what they are and I feel that there's a whole lot more which can be bought with that money. Yes this is a Komandirskie 020 case, wish they had a case with 20mm lugs and crown guards though. Hands are actually Komandirskie Hour, Minute, and Second hands. I bought the watch from Meranom, sent it to Favinov's team, and asked them to paint all of the hands white to achieve that field watch/ mil diver look.

Glad to hear that I'm not the only one who thought of doing a Marathon homage, and do post pictures of yours if you decide to do one as well!


----------



## Jake_P

Miyota-kaiKarate said:


> Hey thanks! Yeah I feel that Marathon's are a little pricey for what they are and I feel that there's a whole lot more which can be bought with that money. Yes this is a Komandirskie 020 case, wish they had a case with 20mm lugs and crown guards though. Hands are actually Komandirskie Hour, Minute, and Second hands. I bought the watch from Meranom, sent it to Favinov's team, and asked them to paint all of the hands white to achieve that field watch/ mil diver look.
> 
> Glad to hear that I'm not the only one who thought of doing a Marathon homage, and do post pictures of yours if you decide to do one as well!


I've been drooling over the SAR for ages now - I think it's a handsome watch for sure but alas, it'll probably never be.. I did wonder if those were Dirskie hands - they look pretty slick in white  I thought the 020 case had 20mm lugs from memory? uh oh..maybe I overlooked this key point. 20mm is perfect for me..

Enjoy your new watch 

Edit: ps I was unsure of the bezel sizing on the 020's. Did you have to swap the bezel out for a larger diameter one as opposed to one that fits on a 420/120 case etc?


----------



## Miyota-kaiKarate

Jake_P said:


> I've been drooling over the SAR for ages now - I think it's a handsome watch for sure but alas, it'll probably never be.. I did wonder if those were Dirskie hands - they look pretty slick in white  I thought the 020 case had 20mm lugs from memory? uh oh..maybe I overlooked this key point. 20mm is perfect for me..
> 
> Enjoy your new watch
> 
> Edit: ps I was unsure of the bezel sizing on the 020's. Did you have to swap the bezel out for a larger diameter one as opposed to one that fits on a 420/120 case etc?


You're right, the 020 case does have 20mm lugs. I originally wanted to go for a 110 case but I've heard a lot of people here saying that because the lugs are straight the watch "floats" on the wrist. Based on the bezel which came with the 020, it seems like it can take bezels meant for the 100 case. I'm not complaining about the bezel I got for this watch though, really gives the watch some heft when viewed from the side - much like the Marathon's!


----------



## Jake_P

Miyota-kaiKarate said:


> You're right, the 020 case does have 20mm lugs. I originally wanted to go for a 110 case but I've heard a lot of people here saying that because the lugs are straight the watch "floats" on the wrist. Based on the bezel which came with the 020, it seems like it can take bezels meant for the 100 case. I'm not complaining about the bezel I got for this watch though, really gives the watch some heft when viewed from the side - much like the Marathon's!


Yup, the 110 case is pretty cool but I fear the rumours may be true, well at least for my wrist..! I just need to make a decision and solidify my plans and stop faffing. I've got various sets of hands and dials which I've been hoarding for quite some time so need to pull my finger out and get working..I was pretty sure my next one was going to be a Seamaster-esque affair as I have the bits now..but..dammit..nnghrghh..I'm so indecisive sometimes..Well, that and a big lack of free time lately


----------



## gak

Jake_P said:


> Yup, the 110 case is pretty cool but I fear the rumours may be true, well at least for my wrist..! I just need to make a decision and solidify my plans and stop faffing. I've got various sets of hands and dials which I've been hoarding for quite some time so need to pull my finger out and get working..I was pretty sure my next one was going to be a Seamaster-esque affair as I have the bits now..but..dammit..nnghrghh..I'm so indecisive sometimes..Well, that and a big lack of free time lately


Not just rumors, 110 on my wrist from side looks like a flying saucer have landed. Some people still like 110 case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Miyota-kaiKarate said:


> I really like the looks of Marathon watches, but can't see myself shelling out that much money for one so I decided to create a homage with a Vostok. Special thanks to Favinov's team for all of the custom work done to make this watch a reality, and also for the top-notch customer service. And now, I present to you:
> 
> *The Russian TSAR*
> 
> View attachment 13912505
> 
> 
> (The "TSAR" stands for *T*ovarich *S*earch *A*nd *R*escue)


Looks amazing.


----------



## 24h

Anyone have one of these yet?
I'm interested to see what mods people are doing with this bezel.

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl.../vostok-amphibia-555-pvd-universal-bezel.html















I was thinking about doing a brushed 420 case, new Favinov 916 black dial with sunburst, and this bezel.


----------



## EPK

This is the first extensive mod where I did everything. I've never replaced a dial or hands but managed it ok. Inspiration came from a Tudor Pelagos.

It isn't finished. The ceramic bezel insert was backordered and shipped a week ago from Hong Kong. I'm in the States and couldn't resist wearing it so I put on the only bezel from my parts stash that looks ok. It's not perfect but wearable with this one at least. I also ordered a Murphy smooth bezel for a Tudor 36 look. I'm not sure which will ultimately be used.

420 case with Meranom bracelet 
Raffles Time Snowflake dial and hands
Signed crown

I'll post pics with the bezels once they arrive.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

*Blackbody Black ?*

*"Blackest ever black paint?"*

Attention you deep and daring modders:

here's a KS project, for a *super-matte, super-black paint*, claiming over 98% absorption of visible light.
Thought it might be a fresher pursuit than that of the whitest blinding brightest lume, ouch b-)

http://https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/culturehustle/the-blackest-black-paint-in-the-world-black-30

I'll get some, maybe for motorcycle dials restoration, maybe for watch modding like a stealth dial black/blacker.


----------



## Fergfour

I'm drawn to the dials on these for some reason. I was thinking transplanting the dials into another case maybe 020/670/710, then finding a complementing bezel might be a fun mod.


----------



## BabyJoe

Just got a phone pic from Favinov with my custom order! For just slightly more than the retail price I get the watch lumed, properly oiled and regulated, and with some custom options!


----------



## thewatchadude

I like the first one, but the second one is just fantastic! Please don't mod it, it's as fun as it should be already!


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> Anyone have one of these yet?
> I'm interested to see what mods people are doing with this bezel.
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl.../vostok-amphibia-555-pvd-universal-bezel.html
> 
> View attachment 13914131
> View attachment 13914133
> 
> 
> I was thinking about doing a brushed 420 case, new Favinov 916 black dial with sunburst, and this bezel.


I was looking at this bezel the other day - it looks like it means business as it appears even thicker as it's all black.. Would make a great stealth/military mod. Well, maybe not stealth as it's lumed


----------



## Temujin

Loving the mods people post! After I'm done with building a doxa style mod I'll move onto another project - a black bay Amphibia  seems there's a nice case available for it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vost

Created today..very easy...

Amphibia 710 + Dagaz Bezel + Dagaz Insert + 22mm bandukh Band


----------



## DocTone

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 13915609


The case is very cool , which model is this ?


----------



## Fergfour

The case is cool indeed but it's small from what I've found, about 37mm, and the strap is only 16mm! It's also only 30m water resistant. This is why I was wondering how it would look if the dial/movt was transplanted to a 420 case or something.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Fitted a gilt crystal ring in this.







I have two sets of this style hands, and have re-lumed one. Maybe fitting them to morrow. ;-)

Steve.


----------



## EPK

Strap and bezel swap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Temujin

NOTSHARP said:


> Fitted a gilt crystal ring in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two sets of this style hands, and have re-lumed one. Maybe fitting them to morrow. ;-)
> 
> Steve.


May I ask where you got this stunning dial?)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

Picture I took of my Amphibia's movement (with swapped screws). I don't have a macro lens so I had to get creative with a loupe :-d :-d


----------



## NOTSHARP

Temujin said:


> May I ask where you got this stunning dial?)
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


 Of course you may. |>

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578-post48222549.html#post48222549

Steve.


----------



## onastar1989

Temujin said:


> May I ask where you got this stunning dial?)
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dial-Watch...9:g:zrwAAOSwBp1bUuXW:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## Temujin

NOTSHARP said:


> Of course you may. |>
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578-post48222549.html#post48222549
> 
> Steve.


Beautiful! Have you hand painted that dial?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

Temujin said:


> Beautiful! Have you hand painted that dial?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


 Yes, I did.

Spray painted, with a metalic blue, then remove the paint from any area that suits.

Steve.


----------



## Temujin

NOTSHARP said:


> Yes, I did.
> 
> Spray painted, with a metalic blue, then remove the paint from any area that suits.
> 
> Steve.


Hats off to you sir! Looks awesome 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanek

Hi guys,

I'm new to the modding, just ordered my first Vostok (SCUBA DUDE 090380), I'm quite excited.
Wanted to ask some experts here, what parts/tools should I order. I want an orange look, so I got this bezzel Vostok Amphibia Neptune orange Universal Bezel: Vostok Amphibia Neptune orange Universal Bezel, and this strap: Vostok Watch AMPHIBIAN NATO/ZULU STRAP 22mm Orange, both from meranom.

Since I'm quite new with watches, I want to ask, do I need anything else, like a bezzel insert, or is just the bezzel enough? Are there neccessary tools for channging these?
Thank you for your answers, and I'm happy to join the community!


----------



## 24h

vanek said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to the modding, just ordered my first Vostok (SCUBA DUDE 090380), I'm quite excited.
> Wanted to ask some experts here, what parts/tools should I order. I want an orange look, so I got this bezzel Vostok Amphibia Neptune orange Universal Bezel: Vostok Amphibia Neptune orange Universal Bezel, and this strap: Vostok Watch AMPHIBIAN NATO/ZULU STRAP 22mm Orange, both from meranom.
> 
> Since I'm quite new with watches, I want to ask, do I need anything else, like a bezzel insert, or is just the bezzel enough? Are there neccessary tools for channging these?
> Thank you for your answers, and I'm happy to join the community!


If it's only the strap and bezel that you're changing, you will need:
- Spring bar tool (or a thin knife if you're careful)
- Case knife or "pry lever" (what I use) for the bezel. Be sure to use a layer of plastic between the tool and watch to avoid scratches

For these mods you don't needed the highest quality tools and you can even use some household items


----------



## 24h

24h said:


> Anyone have one of these yet?
> I'm interested to see what mods people are doing with this bezel.
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl.../vostok-amphibia-555-pvd-universal-bezel.html
> 
> View attachment 13914131
> View attachment 13914133
> 
> 
> I was thinking about doing a brushed 420 case, new Favinov 916 black dial with sunburst, and this bezel.


Found some photos of this bezel on a watch over at watch.ru
??????? ????? Watch.ru - ???????? ????????? ???????? - ??????????? ????? ?????? ???????

I'm not sure...seems like it might look a little weird on a 420 case because it would extend over the sides of the case.


----------



## Fergfour

Not bad. Maybe not the best case for it. I do like the lume.


----------



## Vost

24h said:


> Found some photos of this bezel on a watch over at watch.ru
> ??????? ????? Watch.ru - ???????? ????????? ???????? - ??????????? ????? ?????? ???????
> 
> I'm not sure...seems like it might look a little weird on a 420 case because it would extend over the sides of the case.


I have ordered this bezel 1 Week ago but is in processing because ordered many other parts also..
Will post pictures when arriving..


----------



## FreddyNorton

Bored saturday so I spent some time going through my parts and put this together at random. The case/movement (31 jewel auto) is waiting for a dial and hands from Raffles Time so this is just to mess around with until then. But I made a discovery that is the case back I used. Its an old case back from a manual wind Vostok. I am surprised it fits this automatic movement and the rotor spins freely. It makes the case sit much better on the wrist! I sanded an old bezel down to show the brass and lumed it and like the way it came out. NOW I cant wait for my stuff to come from Raffles. Also I have a few signed crowns coming as well. The wait for stuff to arrive is tough.















View attachment 13923445


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

FreddyNorton said:


> View attachment 13923441


Excellent so far.
The lume job on bezel and dial is good. Luming dials is not easy and you've done an admirable job.

So, this is a 100 case and you have installed a caseback from a vintage Amphibia that had a manual winding 22xx ??

Part interchangeability info. is useful.


----------



## FreddyNorton

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Excellent so far.
> The lume job on bezel and dial is good. Luming dials is not easy and you've done an admirable job.
> 
> So, this is a 100 case and you have installed a caseback from a vintage Amphibia that had a manual winding 22xx ??
> 
> Part interchangeability info. is useful.


Yes the movement was 2209.


----------



## Nova910

My mod for today. Dechromed zakaz tankist with a high, smooth bronz bezel. You can call it the tank gauge mod cause it looks like looking on an old tank gauge or watch. ^-^


----------



## bin79

NOTSHARP said:


> This is very much, an ongoing project. :-d
> 
> 120 case, brushed. It was the only spare case that I had, and is not my first choice.
> 
> This dial, fettled. :-d:
> 
> 
> 
> Gilt hour/minute. White seconds.
> 
> I turned down the bezel on the lathe, to reduce the diameter a little. The steel is as hard as a Woodpecker's lips! :-(
> 
> SS crown
> 
> 2416
> 
> Enough waffling. Pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I'm reasonably happy with it. That said, a 710, with a new bezel/insert will improve matters, I feel. The movement may get swapped for a 2414 as well.
> 
> Steve.


Very interesting. How does that dial fit that case and movement?


----------



## NOTSHARP

bin79 said:


> Very interesting. How does that dial fit that case and movement?


 The diameter is correct, but the dial feet have to be removed, and dots/pads used to affix the dial.

Steve.


----------



## EPK

Well, the envelope for my ceramic bezel insert finally arrived sans the insert. The envelope was torn. I waited for it due to it being out of stock. Then I waited for it to arrive from Hong Kong. After all that wait, I still dont have it.

But, a Murphy bezel arrived and here's the result. I still want a blue bezel insert to match but this looks kinda cool. It reminds me of a Tudor BB 36 albeit in a 39mm 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sullivanjt

Swapped the bezel for one from meranom to match the dial. I'd like to make this my test watch for learning how to do any type of modding in the future.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Try as I might, I could not get on with wearing the 090.

Here is the 090/150. :-d







I knocked the corners off the lugs,so, brushed the case sides.

Signed crown.

"Mixed" hand set. :roll:

A try at luming a dial, which, for a first attempt, is OK, IMO.

2416b

Bezel and crown left polished.

I am trying to figure a way to re-drill the spring bar holes. :-d

Steve.


----------



## PanKorop

NOTSHARP said:


> I am trying to figure a way to re-drill the spring bar holes. :-d


If you manage, pleease let us know!

On that 150 case, I tried every possible strap, even 9 mm thick (!), diverse Nato's and such - to no avail: as long as it inherits the low lug holes from the 090, it will look half-arsed.

Maybe drill it throughout, so as to make spring bars removal easier, by the same token?


----------



## FreddyNorton

Here is my newest completed. Funny because I ordered the yellow snowflake hands by mistake but did not notice till after they were shipped. So I just was gonna deal with it and use them but SOMEHOW Raffles Time knew to send me the white ones so big thanks to them for that! Also the lume on these is really good and better than the other Raffles hands I ordered in the past. Case is vintage and I know not a favorite here but it is my absolute favorite case style. I just might try to find a matching blue insert some day to really touch off the mod.


----------



## EPK

FreddyNorton said:


> Here is my newest completed. Funny because I ordered the yellow snowflake hands by mistake but did not notice till after they were shipped. So I just was gonna deal with it and use them but SOMEHOW Raffles Time knew to send me the white ones so big thanks to them for that! Also the lume on these is really good and better than the other Raffles hands I ordered in the past. Case is vintage and I know not a favorite here but it is my absolute favorite case style. I just might try to find a matching blue insert some day to really touch off the mod.


Great job FreddyNorton. I'm wearing this same dial and hand mod at the moment. I'll let you know if my ceramic insert matches but it will be weeks before it arrives. The other ceramic options I could find are out of stock. The midnight blue Dagaz may work but will probably be a little shinier than the dial.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

NOTSHARP said:


> A try at luming a dial, which, for a first attempt, is OK, IMO.
> 
> I am trying to figure a way to re-drill the spring bar holes.


The dial lume work looks good to me. 
It's always good to see someone not afraid to tackle this job. 
It's not easy but becomes easier with each dial.

re: spring bar holes:

Are you concerned that the holes are too low and cause the strap to 
appear out of place with too large a gap?

You have green grass I see. A very welcome sight to us in Canada where everything is now dead or dormant and brown, if not covered in a foot of snow.


----------



## zagato1750

So....I thought I’d ask some of the experts that have possibly already done this. I’d like to use a ceramic bezel insert but I’m having trouble matching an insert and bezel. Most of the bezels I’ve found through the usual suppliers need an insert with an ID of 31.5mm.....virtually all the ceramic inserts have an ID of 30.8mm give or take. Yet I’m sure I’ve seem mods here using ceramic inserts....

Anyone point me in the right direction for two that are compatible?

Thanks!!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

zagato1750 said:


> So....I thought I'd ask some of the experts that have possibly already done this. I'd like to use a ceramic bezel insert but I'm having trouble matching an insert and bezel. Most of the bezels I've found through the usual suppliers need an insert with an ID of 31.5mm.....virtually all the ceramic inserts have an ID of 30.8mm give or take. Yet I'm sure I've seem mods here using ceramic inserts....
> 
> Anyone point me in the right direction for two that are compatible?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have used a ceramic insert that was 30.8mm ID and it angled up a tiny bit, so it rests on the shoulder of the crystal, not quite clearing it like the 31.5mm ID flat inserts do, but it wasn't noticeable.

Any smaller than that probably won't fit. Most importantly is the 38mm OD.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Some bezels are taller than others. This should allow a ceramic insert with
a 30.8 mm ID to clear the crystal.

I would imagine any bezel from dr.seikostain would be good.

Murphy bezels are a possibility.

zavar011 sells ceramic inserts with some of his bezels and the few I own have no problem with interference of the crystal


----------



## PanKorop

zagato1750 said:


> So....I thought I'd ask some of the experts that have possibly already done this. I'd like to use a ceramic bezel insert but I'm having trouble matching an insert and bezel. Most of the bezels I've found through the usual suppliers need an insert with an ID of 31.5mm.....virtually all the ceramic inserts have an ID of 30.8mm give or take. Yet I'm sure I've seem mods here using ceramic inserts....
> 
> Anyone point me in the right direction for two that are compatible?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I managed on an SE blue "GMT" (the exact model featured as an icon on top of Meranom's SE scroll-down menu). The bezel is the common coin-rim one from Ukraine. Didn't work with Murphy's, too low if I remember.
The blue/black ceramic GMT insert is conical, unlike most aluminum ones, which are flat. I still had to raise that insert by ca. 1/2 mm by gluing it first to a thin plastic DIY shim. This way, the inside of the insert doesn't scratch the crystal... but it's a close call.
Honestly, the result is rather spectacular, but was it worth the trouble? You'll be safer with ready to install complete bezels.


----------



## zagato1750

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750

I know there’s plenty of aluminum options....definitely the safe route! But I just can’t shake trying the ceramic....just seems to look a little more....unique..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

Matt_Bored_O said:


> The dial lume work looks good to me.
> It's always good to see someone not afraid to tackle this job.
> It's not easy but becomes easier with each dial.
> 
> re: spring bar holes:
> 
> Are you concerned that the holes are too low and cause the strap to
> appear out of place with too large a gap?
> 
> You have green grass I see. A very welcome sight to us in Canada where everything is now dead or dormant and brown, if not covered in a foot of snow.


 I enjoyed applying the lume, Matt. Worse case, I ruin a dial. :-d I have some old dials that I will practice on. Maybe I should have done that first. :roll:

Spring bar holes could do with being a hole diameter higher on the lug, IMO. That doesn't seem much, but it would make a difference, I feel. I have some micro end mills on order, which I have an idea for.

Yes, we have green grass! :-! We have had a mild winter, and Spring-like weather in February. Even Daffodils are in flower, which is very early.



Steve.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

NOTSHARP said:


> Spring bar holes could do with being a hole diameter higher on the lug, IMO. That doesn't seem much, but it would make a difference, I feel.
> 
> Daffodils are in flower,


I don't own a 150 case, so could someone answer this:

Are the springbar holes in the same location as those of the 090 ?

Ah yes, daffodils. I am transported back to my youth when I would sit on the lawn in the back yard reading Wordsworth.

"I wandered lonely as a cloud....."


----------



## PanKorop

Matt_Bored_O said:


> I don't own a 150 case, so could someone answer this:
> 
> Are the springbar holes in the same location as those of the 090 ?


Yes, that is the problem. The 150 seems to be machined out of a stock 090.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Matt_Bored_O said:


> I don't own a 150 case, so could someone answer this:
> 
> Are the springbar holes in the same location as those of the 090 ?
> 
> Ah yes, daffodils. I am transported back to my youth when I would sit on the lawn in the back yard reading Wordsworth.
> 
> "I wandered lonely as a cloud....."


 Matt, I have taken a few pics to show the hole positions.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/guid...-vostok-amphibia-3042242-37.html#post48318915

So, in answer to your question, the 090 holes are ( pretty much ) in the same position as in the 150 case.

Steve.


----------



## kakefe

My new mod..I tried new ss bezel and komandirskie.com hands on 420 case









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

kakefe said:


> My new mod..I tried new ss bezel and komandirskie.com hands on 420 case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Love those hands!
Nice looking mod

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

This started as an SE 090B38. Bought it at auction basically new (still had the film on the bezel) but it had been switched to a 110 case with glass caseback (original parts were included in sale).
I felt the SS bracelet made it look too "formal" so I switched to a spare leather I had. The stock black bezel in combination with the dial made it look very "busy" imo so I popped a more plain bezel on. I went back to the stock antimag Gagarin back. It slims it up a bit and it does say "antimagnetic on the dial after all. Brushed the top of the case. 
This current configuration may change in the future, but it'll have to wait for my case/bezel/strap parts orders to arrive. Until then I'm happy with it!


----------



## ThePossumKing

I found this unusual dial on eBay, so I had to build it up

Bead blasted 110 case with crown guards removed 
Meranom bezel
Reworked paddle hands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Switched this set-up from the 150 case into a 100 case. The 150 case just looked too chunky with the thin lines in the dial and bezel. The stock crown and stem from the 150 fit into the 100.


----------



## onastar1989

double post


----------



## PanKorop

onastar1989 said:


> Switched this set-up from the 150 case into a 100 case. The 150 case just looked to chunky with the thin lines in the dial and bezel. The stock crown and stem from the 150 fit into the 100.


Thanks! This looks quite good, and I badly want to transplant my RE-2 "Baikonur". I happen to have a 100 brushed case.
Same stem (thanks for reminding), also same bezel, strap...


----------



## 24h

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


> FOR SALE!!! Amphibia Seamaster MOD! Sending from Russia, Irkutsk City, Lake Baikal.


Nice looking watch, Gennadiy. The correct place to post this is in the Watches - Private sellers and Sponsors sub-forum.


----------



## Fergfour

It's a very nice watch, but $399 is a little steep for me.


----------



## FreddyNorton

I completely forgot I had this bezel in my parts bin. Its more metallic blue than the dial but still looks much better than the black one. Tough to find light in the house at this hour. Here are some pics and a blurry lume shot.


----------



## Nova910

Finally I almost finished my brass case bronze bezel mod komandirskie. It received a laser cut sandwich dial drawn by me in cad. Some new hands will be needed as these are old, but I think it has a vintage diver feeling which I like very much. 😊


----------



## onastar1989

Nova910 said:


> Finally I almost finished my brass case bronze bezel mod komandirskie. It received a laser cut sandwich dial drawn by me in cad. Some new hands will be needed as these are old, but I think it has a vintage diver feeling which I like very much. 😊


Man, that looks great! Totally steampunk.
Are you taking orders on custom cut dials?
Nice work.


----------



## Nova910

onastar1989 said:


> Nova910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I almost finished my brass case bronze bezel mod komandirskie. It received a laser cut sandwich dial drawn by me in cad. Some new hands will be needed as these are old, but I think it has a vintage diver feeling which I like very much. 😊
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that looks great! Totally steampunk.
> Are you taking orders on custom cut dials?
> Nice work.
Click to expand...

Thanks. It's not me cutting the dials I only made the design. One of my friends made the cutting as he is working in the metal industry as a laser programer. He rarely can make some private work for me as his management don't like it. So unfortunately I can't make commercial production, but it would be nice.


----------



## Seikogi

Nova910 said:


> Finally I almost finished my brass case bronze bezel mod komandirskie. It received a laser cut sandwich dial drawn by me in cad. Some new hands will be needed as these are old, but I think it has a vintage diver feeling which I like very much. &#55357;&#56842;


well done!


----------



## BA_From_GA

Most recent addition: I'd been wanting to try out an 090 case, and found this one for a reasonable price on ebay with the isofrane style strap. Wasn't ever crazy about the dial due to the gold mirrored markers at 1/5/7/9/11. Wore it for a few weeks on a heavy mesh bracelet, and really liked it.
















Last week i received the matte shark coin bezel, gunmetal speedracer insert, and warship gray show strap from Dr.Seikostain

I'm absolutely in love with this watch now, and specifically am loving the dial. I know i want to change hands -- leaning heavily toward paddle hands, but struggling with to decide between gold form Dr.Seikostain or silver hands form raffles. I usually do not like anything gold, so that's got me a bit nervous, but thought a little more might go well with the gold markers already on the dial. Would welcome any opinions or suggestions on the hands. Also plan on a big-glass caseback and stainless bezel from meranom soon, and possibly a black date wheel, but i'm not sure about my ability to successfully change the date wheel.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Welcome to the forum

Gold hands ?

Maybe, if the hands were gold I would want some gold in the bezel insert or a gold bezel from dr. seikostain.

Many don't like to mix gold and silver esp. when the case is silver but there have been a few of the lads here who 
have made some very nice combinations.


As you have discovered, some Russian designs, such as that dial, appear bizarre at first sight but as you wear it, you begin to grow very attached to it.


Cheers,
Matt


----------



## BA_From_GA

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Gold hands ?
> 
> Maybe, if the hands were gold I would want some gold in the bezel insert or a gold bezel from dr. seikostain.
> 
> Many don't like to mix gold and silver esp. when the case is silver but there have been a few of the lads here who
> have made some very nice combinations.
> 
> As you have discovered, some Russian designs, such as that dial, appear bizarre at first sight but as you wear it, you begin to grow very attached to it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


Yea, that was my initial thought re: Gold hands... I was surprised that the gold hour markers grew on me so quickly, and trying to decide if there might be a way to accent them a bit more, but maybe the subtle nature of the markers is part of the appeal. Maybe silver hands is the safer bet.


----------



## zagato1750

I say go bold...go gold.....and a bezel with a black insert w/gold markings...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

zagato1750 said:


> I say go bold...go gold.....and a bezel with a black insert w/gold markings...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5555089


----------



## zagato1750

Or....alternatively.....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VOSTOK-AMP...m=202471784876&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P

zagato1750 said:


> I say go bold...go gold.....and a bezel with a black insert w/gold markings...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was going to say '..to goldly go where no man has gone before..' Yours definitely is the catchier


----------



## PanKorop

zagato1750 said:


> I say go bold...go gold.....and a bezel with a black insert w/gold markings...


... so we'll nick you Goldiclocks!


----------



## zagato1750

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5555089


 It is a nice bezel insert. ;-)



Steve.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## DocTone

Martins. said:


> ..........


Nice picture, Nice watch, nice city 

let me ask, which watch case is this, ? very cool


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Nice picture, Nice watch, nice city
> 
> let me ask, which watch case is this, ? very cool


https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product/product&path=47_173&product_id=1795


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product/product&path=47_173&product_id=1795


thx mate !
ok I'm not so familar with 20mm cases b-)
on the pic looks soooo huge ....


----------



## CRAwriter

This is so awesome.


----------



## CRAwriter

So slick. Bezel looks great.


----------



## CRAwriter

Cool color combo.


----------



## CRAwriter

That second dial is FIRE.


----------



## Sogeha

CRAwriter said:


> This is so awesome.


Oh look a spam poster, how cute!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NikolaHR

Hello
This is my first post on this forum, been a long time lurker
At the moment I am waiting parts to arrive for my rally amphibia build, so at the moment it only a case with bezel, the case is a soviet 470 that i brushed with grey scotchbrite, knurled bezel from arkustime(ebay) and seiko rally insert, i will update when my other parts arrive 🙂


----------



## NikolaHR

I seem to be having trouble uploading photos...


----------



## BA_From_GA

did my first hand-swap tonight. MUCH simpler than i anticipated. hardest part was getting the crown stem to re-seat fully.


----------



## EPK

BA_From_GA said:


> did my first hand-swap tonight. MUCH simpler than i anticipated. hardest part was getting the crown stem to re-seat fully.
> View attachment 13956691


Amen to that. The crowns can be quite finicky. One of my mods took more than half a dozen attempts. The hands on my first attempt were scary but far less finicky.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

NikolaHR said:


> I seem to be having trouble uploading photos...


Looking good so far, but it looks like your case might have a spot of porosity in the area I've highlighted.


----------



## Parkgate

onastar1989 said:


> Switched this set-up from the 150 case into a 100 case. The 150 case just looked too chunky with the thin lines in the dial and bezel. The stock crown and stem from the 150 fit into the 100.
> 
> View attachment 13941569
> 
> 
> View attachment 13941573


I know what your saying, my modded blue 710 never looked right with a PO style insert on a slim bezel, think you've nailed with with the 100 case, I changed the insert for a solid blue on my 710 from this for the same reason. Pic with the PO insert.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Parkgate said:


> Looking good so far, but it looks like your case might have a spot of porosity in the area I've highlighted.
> 
> View attachment 13964981


He may not have noticed or he may have been trying to ignore it.

If he's OCD, like some of us (cough , cough), it now may be the only thing he will see.:think:


----------



## Nova910

Another Vostok 2204 based mod with painted and lumed brass dial, komandirskie hands and vintage tonneau case by me. Hope you will like it. 🙂


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Nova910 said:


> Another Vostok 2204 based mod with painted and lumed brass dial, komandirskie hands and vintage tonneau case by me. Hope you will like it. ��


You made the dial? IgorIV dial?

2204: Is it 2209?

Love sandwich dials.


----------



## Parkgate

Nova910 said:


> Another Vostok 2204 based mod with painted and lumed brass dial, komandirskie hands and vintage tonneau case by me. Hope you will like it. &#55357;&#56898;


The lume looks good, but what does the watch look like?


----------



## Parkgate

Double post (again)


----------



## Nova910

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Nova910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Vostok 2204 based mod with painted and lumed brass dial, komandirskie hands and vintage tonneau case by me. Hope you will like it. ��
> 
> 
> 
> You made the dial? IgorIV dial?
> 
> 2204: Is it 2209?
> 
> Love sandwich dials.
Click to expand...

Sorry 2209, I mistyped id. 
The dial was drawn by me in a cad software, and we cut it out at my workplace.


----------



## Nova910

Parkgate said:


> Nova910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Vostok 2204 based mod with painted and lumed brass dial, komandirskie hands and vintage tonneau case by me. Hope you will like it. ��
> 
> 
> 
> The lume looks good, but what does the watch look like?
Click to expand...

Don't really understand, I posted a pic from the watch too, but here you go. ?


----------



## Parkgate

Nova910 said:


> Don't really understand, I posted a pic from the watch too, but here you go. 🙂


Nice, when you first posted only the lume shots were showing (not your fault), but that crystal needs polishing! The black seconds hands is nice.


----------



## Jake_P

Some late night modding...introducing..the V-Master (on the right)..









So after some annoying fiddling with bending hands so they lay parallel, I'm happy  I bought an oversized bezel too but thought I'd try the stock 020 Komandirskie bezel first and really like it - it feels like a nice combo of new and old Amphibia.. After spending way too long cleaning the inside of the cases (had both watches open) I just noticed dust under the glass on each watch.. That's a job for tomorrow as it's late here now..

Sorry for the crude photos - I have the worst camera phone and it's low light here now..Will update tomorrow with nicer pics..


----------



## 24h

Jake_P said:


> Some late night modding...introducing..the V-Master (on the right)..
> 
> View attachment 13965521
> 
> 
> So after some annoying fiddling with bending hands so they lay parallel, I'm happy  I bought an oversized bezel too but thought I'd try the stock 020 Komandirskie bezel first and really like it - it feels like a nice combo of new and old Amphibia.. After spending way too long cleaning the inside of the cases (had both watches open) I just noticed dust under the glass on each watch.. That's a job for tomorrow as it's late here now..
> 
> Sorry for the crude photos - I have the worst camera phone and it's low light here now..Will update tomorrow with nicer pics..


Seems like no matter what you do there is always a particle of dust that you miss the first, second, or third time around.
I've seen them using an air compressor to blast the inside of the crystal directly before installation


----------



## NikolaHR

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Parkgate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good so far, but it looks like your case might have a spot of porosity in the area I've highlighted.
> 
> View attachment 13964981
> 
> 
> 
> He may not have noticed or he may have been trying to ignore it.
> 
> If he's OCD, like some of us (cough , cough), it now may be the only thing he will see.
Click to expand...

It was a big deep scratch that i filed and sanded, its almost not visible, i dont mind it ? 
And is there such a thing as pourous stainless? Never seen it, is it similar with porosity in cast aluminum?


----------



## Jake_P

Here's some better pics of my new mod, the 'V-Master'..ahem 

I used a Komandirskie 020 (identical to an Amphibian 020 I believe??) case as it's quite a classical case shape and very similar to an original Seamaster. I bought the dial a LONG time ago and over the last couple of months I've been musing about a new mod. I've been sitting on the hands for months but only decided to buy the 020 case recently. I'd planned on removing the Dirskie bezel as I have a new oversized bezel but after trying the dial and hands with the stock bezel I think I may keep it as is - I do really like the modern retro look.

The white lume of the hands bothered me against the faux patina like dial colour but I'd tried some other hands that had similar lume colouring to the dial and it kind of lost contrast so I'll keep them as is I think. I may try and stain the hands with tea, or possibly bake them but I'm not too sure yet. I have two 420 watches (well actually one now - RIP Vosty #1) so I was a bit unsure if my wrist could handle the extra case diameter but as the lug to lug was pretty comparable to the compact 420 I thought I'd give it a whirl. I have no idea how it actually wears yet as I don't even have a strap but am thinking a khaki/tan nato/canvas strap may be a good match. I added a side by side pic of the 020 next to my beloved 420 as a size ref in case anyone is interested in the two different dimensions. Overall, I'm pretty happy  Can't wait to slap a strap on it..


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> Seems like no matter what you do there is always a particle of dust that you miss the first, second, or third time around.
> I've seen them using an air compressor to blast the inside of the crystal directly before installation


Yeah, it's so annoying..! The dust seems to love the o-ring's with a passion - god know what I'd do without the Rodico..


----------



## Alf92

Vostok 650537 - all stainless steel


----------



## 24h

Alf92 said:


> Vostok 650537 - all stainless steel
> 
> View attachment 13968145


Nice, I really like that dial!


----------



## DocTone

.....thinking about „real rust dial"


----------



## max888

My Amphibian


----------



## max888

And a little more Amphibians


----------



## Nova910

Was thinking about a new sandwich dial design for my next vostok mod. Stargate gave me some inspiration. 😄


----------



## dropmyload

I really like Vostok watches, can anyone share where I can purchase some of the more older models? Used would be ok for me.


----------



## jimzilla

Mainly look on ebay and you can find out if the seller is a good one on here. Good luck.


----------



## dropmyload

Found a seller called Malina Salakhova on Facebook. Anyone with experience? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

Dial, hands and leather band made by me. cal.2209. USSR 090 case. Brass bezel and crown case.


----------



## Nova910

igorIV said:


> Dial, hands and leather band made by me. cal.2209. USSR 090 case. Brass bezel and crown case.


Very nice. I also would like to produce my own watch hands. Can you help me how I should make them? I have the machinery, but don't have the know-how. So could you please give some help?


----------



## sonics

dropmyload said:


> Found a seller called Malina Salakhova on Facebook. Anyone with experience?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


She's ok. Sells a lot of watches. Bought there, too. Had no problems.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload

sonics said:


> She's ok. Sells a lot of watches. Bought there, too. Had no problems.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


Thanks so much. Bought a vintage Vostok and asked her to deliver direct to Favinov for some work. Cant wait to see how it turns out.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

igorIV said:


> Dial, hands and leather band made by me. cal.2209. USSR 090 case. Brass bezel and crown case.


Great bold design, in the spirit of heavy divers' bronze helmets! Skipping the seconds hand is an elegant touch, too.


----------



## onastar1989

igorIV said:


> Dial, hands and leather band made by me. cal.2209. USSR 090 case. Brass bezel and crown case.


Very cool steampunk look.
Nice touch with the tapered band that matches the width of the case. I've always thought the thinner bands are not a good look with the hooded lugs.


----------



## vanek

Wow, that's amazing, I absolutely love the hour hand, was it your own idea, or did you get inspiration from an existing model?


----------



## Fergfour

Baikonur switch to a 650 case and bracelet. I think the bezel fits this case better than the original 150 case.


----------



## Fujoor

vanek said:


> Wow, that's amazing, I absolutely love the hour hand, was it your own idea, or did you get inspiration from an existing model?


Hey Ferg. Whered you get that bezel from?

Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Fujoor said:


> Hey Ferg. Whered you get that bezel from?
> 
> Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


It's the original Baikonur bezel. Assuming it was custom made for that project, the teal on the bezel matches the GMT hand color.


----------



## Fujoor

Fergfour said:


> It's the original Baikonur bezel. Assuming it was custom made for that project, the teal on the bezel matches the GMT hand color.


I see that now after some research. Great color combo!

Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vost

This new ..."Amphoxa" (based on 150) was created today, for 7-8 hours..











- Original Amphibia (150) - Case;
- Dr. Seikostain - Holder ring (Gold vacuum IP plated);
- Favinov Dial;
- Hands (MIX) - from 3x differend Sets : H-Dagaz/M-yobokie/S-raffles-time;
- Original Vostok (meranom) Case back;
- 22mm Geckota - "Beads of Rice for Geckota C-01" Band;
- Bezel - Dagaz;
- Insert - Dagaz;


----------



## zagato1750

Vost said:


> This new ..."Amphoxa" (based on 150) was created today, for 7-8 hours..


What bracelet is this that fits the 150 case so well?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnypudding

igorIV said:


> Dial, hands and leather band made by me. cal.2209. USSR 090 case. Brass bezel and crown case.


That is fantastic!

Regards
Joe


----------



## zagato1750

Oops....I see the band listed....I’m assuming you purchased the “curved ends for the Geckota beads of rice band? It’s amazing that they fit perfectly!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vost

Unfortunately no, they have to be fited.... with Dremel ...


----------



## stevarad

Vost said:


> This new ..."Amphoxa" (based on 150) was created today, for 7-8 hours..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Original Amphibia (150) - Case;
> - Dr. Seikostain - Holder ring (Gold vacuum IP plated);
> - Favinov Dial;
> - Hands (MIX) - from 3x differend Sets : H-Dagaz/M-yobokie/S-raffles-time;
> - Original Vostok (meranom) Case back;
> - 22mm Geckota - "Beads of Rice for Geckota C-01" Band;
> - Bezel - Dagaz;
> - Insert - Dagaz;


How did you manage to fit bracelet so perfectly in 150 case?

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Nova910

Vostok Amphibia stargate mod dreamed and made by me. 🙂


----------



## mxm

dropmyload said:


> I really like Vostok watches, can anyone share where I can purchase some of the more older models? Used would be ok for me.


Try Etsy. Many good sellers and many watches to choose from.


----------



## onastar1989

Vost said:


> This new ..."Amphoxa" (based on 150) was created today, for 7-8 hours..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Original Amphibia (150) - Case;
> - Dr. Seikostain - Holder ring (Gold vacuum IP plated);
> - Favinov Dial;
> - Hands (MIX) - from 3x differend Sets : H-Dagaz/M-yobokie/S-raffles-time;
> - Original Vostok (meranom) Case back;
> - 22mm Geckota - "Beads of Rice for Geckota C-01" Band;
> - Bezel - Dagaz;
> - Insert - Dagaz;


This looks great, well done. 
I was thinking about a "Vostoxa" project but couldn't find a silver dial I liked so went a different direction.
Have you considered rounding the edges of the case to give it more of this kind of look:


----------



## Vost

^Thanks..
It takes a lot of work, I'll try it another time .. I think with the 150 case you can do that, but it's not a "must".
The 710 needs that more .. 

I want to try similar Mods with silver, orange and blue Dials...
For me it is very important - that always remains an Amphibia or Vostok - logo , don´t want to take 100% - "Sub" Dial, or similar ..
But OK, ...maybe a Exception would be a nice a black "raffle-time" - Dial . 

Imho, Vostok mods don´t need a 100% look like other watches, it is also enough if they are only minimally changed..
On the other hand, if you apply your very own design - then you can (should) change a lot more ..


----------



## Ruastur

Wow, nice work. Congratulations.


----------



## FreddyNorton

Blue watch I took it open again and painted the crystal ring blue. I am really liking the results of painting this ring in my watches to match the dial. (almost match anyway). Second watch is experiment at making a super domed crystal. Came out pretty good but during working I got contamination so will have to retry again in the future.


----------



## DocTone

FreddyNorton said:


> Blue watch I took it open again and painted the crystal ring blue. I am really liking the results of painting this ring in my watches to match the dial. (almost match anyway). Second watch is experiment at making a super domed crystal. Came out pretty good but during working I got contamination so will have to retry again in the future.


Very cool watches . 
May I ask for source of used super domed crystal ?


----------



## Temujin

Vost said:


> This new ..."Amphoxa" (based on 150) was created today, for 7-8 hours..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Original Amphibia (150) - Case;
> - Dr. Seikostain - Holder ring (Gold vacuum IP plated);
> - Favinov Dial;
> - Hands (MIX) - from 3x differend Sets : H-Dagaz/M-yobokie/S-raffles-time;
> - Original Vostok (meranom) Case back;
> - 22mm Geckota - "Beads of Rice for Geckota C-01" Band;
> - Bezel - Dagaz;
> - Insert - Dagaz;


Please oh please, where do I get doxa style hands  I want to make a doxa style mod with my 710, but can't seem to find hands that fit

Edit: just saw the descriptions) so those hands just fit? Or need special adjustments?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGee




----------



## Alf92

Question about the Vostok crown :

Is this a piece that wears out ?
*Need to lubricate the screw thread of the crown ?*
If yes, what kind of lubricant ? Fine oil, silicone grease, graphite grease, ...? Risk of fouling ?
If no, what precautions should be taken ?
For information my Vostok watch (mod.650537) is 100% stainless steel (case, caseback, crown and bezel).

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## 24h

Alf92 said:


> Question about the Vostok crown :
> 
> Is this a piece that wears out ?
> *Need to lubricate the screw thread of the crown ?*
> If yes, what kind of lubricant ? Fine oil, silicone grease, graphite grease, ...? Risk of fouling ?
> If no, what precautions should be taken ?
> For information my Vostok watch (mod.650537) is 100% stainless steel (case, caseback, crown and bezel).
> 
> Thank you for your answers.


I always add some silicone grease to the crown and caseback gaskets. Do not add too much, just enough to give the rubber a small sheen.
You can add some grease to the crown tube threads to protect it from water and to make threading it down a little smoother, but be sure to keep it clean as it will collect particles and become a grinding paste as others have mentioned. :-!


----------



## PDAdict

My mod brass









Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NikolaHR

Finally got the dial and hands, it will look good when the new crystal arrives and i brush that scratch out, I really need to take some better photos with the camera 😄


----------



## mrkrejci

Where are the Vostok Amphibias with an ORANGE dial?? I’ve seen pix of various orange dial Vostoks but can’t find any of them for sale!


----------



## cyberwarhol

mrkrejci said:


> Where are the Vostok Amphibias with an ORANGE dial?? I've seen pix of various orange dial Vostoks but can't find any of them for sale!


I just did a mod last night and have this available.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintorez

mrkrejci said:


> Where are the Vostok Amphibias with an ORANGE dial?? I've seen pix of various orange dial Vostoks but can't find any of them for sale!


Favinov makes some sunburst orange dials with Superluminova:

https://www.ebay.com.au/str/FAVINOV-WATCH-MANUFACTORY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkrejci

cyberwarhol said:


> mrkrejci said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the Vostok Amphibias with an ORANGE dial?? I've seen pix of various orange dial Vostoks but can't find any of them for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a mod last night and have this available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

How much?


----------



## PanKorop

mrkrejci said:


> Where are the Vostok Amphibias with an ORANGE dial?? I've seen pix of various orange dial Vostoks but can't find any of them for sale!


Do you mean, like this one?


----------



## JonS1967

Vost said:


> Imho, Vostok mods don´t need a 100% look like other watches, it is also enough if they are only minimally changed..
> On the other hand, if you apply your very own design - then you can (should) change a lot more ...


Very well said. I think Vostok has had a number of unique original designs that hold up well against any manufacturer, like this beautiful NVCH.









Or this lightly modded 090 LE.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

JonS1967 said:


> Very well said. I think Vostok has had a number of unique original designs that hold up well against any manufacturer, like this beautiful NVCH.
> 
> Or this lightly modded 090 LE.


WOW, that 090 SE is a really nice looking watch! :-!
I personally don't care for the 090 case, but those hands, bezel, and dial go together nicely.


----------



## dropmyload

PanKorop said:


> Do you mean, like this one?


WOW! Pls share details for a noob.


----------



## dropmyload

PanKorop said:


> Do you mean, like this one?


WOW! Pls share details for a noob.


----------



## PanKorop

dropmyload said:


> WOW! Pls share details for a noob.


Kind of off-topic here, as there's so little mod, but...

Numbered series Vostok "Neptune" SE 960743 by Meranom (2016), on its stock bracelet. If I remember correctly, there were four colour variations, numbered to 900 altogether. A similar series followed later, with a date window.

The bezel was a one-off by "bandukh" on yeBa, high polish solid s. steel with matching orange tick marks.


----------



## Gonkl

PanKorop said:


> Do you mean, like this one?


Wow, loving that bezel. Very monsteresque.


----------



## Vost

Temujin said:


> Please oh please, where do I get doxa style hands  I want to make a doxa style mod with my 710, but can't seem to find hands that fit
> 
> Edit: just saw the descriptions) so those hands just fit? Or need special adjustments?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


There are no Doxa hands for Vostok. Only for Seiko and ETA.
Such Seiko Hands should be resized, f.e. 1,5mm > to 1,4mm (for H);


----------



## EPK

The months long odyssey is over, sort of. The ceramic bezel insert (Watchnian) finally arrived on the second try. It matches perfectly. But, it doesnt fit unfortunately. The insert is angled and will not properly clear the crystal to seat on the bezel.

So, I ordered a navy insert from Dagaz and waited again. This works fairly well but is anodized. Depending on the light conditions, it can have a sheen when the dial is more flat. It also changes in different lights but so does the dial.

A black insert could work. I've seen some examples with similar blue dials.

Are these projects ever truly finished?

Here's the current result.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P

EPK said:


> The months long odyssey is over, sort of. The ceramic bezel insert (Watchnian) finally arrived on the second try. It matches perfectly. But, it doesnt fit unfortunately. The insert is angled and will not properly clear the crystal to seat on the bezel.
> 
> So, I ordered a navy insert from Dagaz and waited again. This works fairly well but is anodized. Depending on the light conditions, it can have a sheen when the dial is more flat. It also changes in different lights but so does the dial.
> 
> A black insert could work. I've seen some examples with similar blue dials.
> 
> Are these projects ever truly finished?
> 
> Here's the current result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Looks nice 

I hear what your saying about the waiting..I remember myself saying that the waiting was part of the fun but I'm going to argue with myself over that..Not only am I waiting on some parts, but I'm also waiting on some new tools before I even get started on using the parts..and no, to answer your question - it's never over  After my current mod is done, I'll sell all my tools and parts and be done with it. (I won't of course because then I'll have nothing to obsess over).


----------



## Fergfour

Hand swap. I like the seconds hand but something about the hour/minute hands doesn't look right to me with this dial. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Jake_P

Fergfour said:


> Hand swap. I like the seconds hand but something about the hour/minute hands doesn't look right to me with this dial. Back to the drawing board.
> 
> View attachment 13990431


I kinda disagree, I like it. I think it all works really well..nice look with the strap also...


----------



## Jake_P

It's got a hint of the new Dan Henry which is rather nice 









(Image taken from monochrome-watches.com)


----------



## zagato1750

I’ve the same dial.....I’m thinking the “Buran” style hands for mine....with the same second hand as yours....either orange hour and minutes...or maybe orange minute and black hour.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Vostok strap/buckle, "B" crown, favinov hour/minute, relumed dial (not by me)


----------



## hks3sgte

Modern Ministry case with a manual wind 2409 movement, with no-date dial and acrylic bezel. Whoever I sold this to, hit me up!


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

Full Meranom mod
Chaged the dial (662), "b" crown, big glass caseback, black bezel and new bracelet









Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

Full Meranom mod
Chaged the dial (662), "b" crown, big glass caseback, black bezel and new bracelet.
Sorry for the cellphone photos!









Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> *Full Meranom mod*
> Chaged the dial (662), "b" crown, big glass caseback, black bezel and new bracelet.


"Full Meranom mod"

Did Meranom do the part installations?

If so, did he charge a flat $5 fee?


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

Matt_Bored_O said:


> "Full Meranom mod"
> 
> Did Meranom do the part installations?
> 
> If so, did he charge a flat $5 fee?


No, he didn't. All parts changes by me. 
He provided all the parts, though, that's why I mentioned it's a "full meranom mod".

I don't know how many parts changes are included in the flat fee, but I imagine you could include all of them....

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

EPK said:


> The months long odyssey is over, sort of. The ceramic bezel insert (Watchnian) finally arrived on the second try. It matches perfectly. But, it doesnt fit unfortunately. The insert is angled and will not properly clear the crystal to seat on the bezel.
> 
> So, I ordered a navy insert from Dagaz and waited again. This works fairly well but is anodized. Depending on the light conditions, it can have a sheen when the dial is more flat. It also changes in different lights but so does the dial.
> 
> A black insert could work. I've seen some examples with similar blue dials.
> 
> Are these projects ever truly finished?
> 
> Here's the current result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The lumed bezel insert i got from Watchnian is tight and I had to use a taller bezel to make it clear, you may want to try that insert on another bezel, jimzilla.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

EPK said:


> ... The insert is angled and will not properly clear the crystal to seat on the bezel.


If the interference is very small, you could file down the crystal at the point of contact.

I'm sure the amount of plastic removed and where it is located will be unseen.

This would not affect the water resistance unless you actually dive with it and go fairly deep. Even then, I highly doubt there would be a problem.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

jimzilla said:


> The lumed bezel insert i got from Watchnian is tight and I had to use a taller bezel to make it clear, you may want to *try that insert on another bezel*, jimzilla.


+1 to what James says

dr.seikostain bezels are taller.

May be worth it if that particular insert is important to you.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Matt_Bored_O said:


> dr.seikostain bezels are taller.


Forget I said that.

Those bezels are probably too tall for you because with a flat insert his Atlas bezel (his best for your case) is flush with the top of the crystal.

Your angled insert would be put above the crystal and prone to damage.


----------



## EPK

jimzilla said:


> The lumed bezel insert i got from Watchnian is tight and I had to use a taller bezel to make it clear, you may want to try that insert on another bezel, jimzilla.


Thank you for the advice. Which bezel did you use?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

A 2414A, that did not work, led to this mod. :roll:

The movement had a damaged balance, so, with nothing to loose, I decided to strip, clean, and reassemble it, fitting a nice new balance in the process. It took a while, but seems to be working fine.

Now, I needed to fit it in a case. :-d

Silver Bostok dial. Additional green lume at 3,6,9,12.
Hands relumed with green lume.
670 case, brushed.
Bostok bracelet, vapour blasted. End links cut, to fit 20 mm lugs.
Flat caseback.
SS Crown.
Smooth bezel.
Green inset













Not too sure about the 670 case. I have a 710 on its way, so may try that. I am quite pleased with my attempt at applying the lume, needing a steady hand, and a slowly does it approach.;-)

Steve.


----------



## Jake_P

NOTSHARP said:


> A 2414A, that did not work, led to this mod. :roll:
> 
> The movement had a damaged balance, so, with nothing to loose, I decided to strip, clean, and reassemble it, fitting a nice new balance in the process. It took a while, but seems to be working fine.
> 
> Now, I needed to fit it in a case. :-d
> 
> Silver Bostok dial. Additional green lume at 3,6,9,12.
> Hands relumed with green lume.
> 670 case, brushed.
> Bostok bracelet, vapour blasted. End links cut, to fit 20 mm lugs.
> Flat caseback.
> SS Crown.
> Smooth bezel.
> Green inset
> 
> Not too sure about the 670 case. I have a 710 on its way, so may try that. I am quite pleased with my attempt at applying the lume, needing a steady hand, and a slowly does it approach.;-)
> 
> Steve.


Great job on all the work Steve, especially on the strip and reassemble  Do you use any magnification for the luming? I literally just unwrapped a clip on lense for my specs with a 5x magnification and I think it'll come in very handy..bought it for tweaking non Vostok handsets but if I venture into luming it'll really help..


----------



## NOTSHARP

Jake_P said:


> Great job on all the work Steve, especially on the strip and reassemble  Do you use any magnification for the luming? I literally just unwrapped a clip on lense for my specs with a 5x magnification and I think it'll come in very handy..bought it for tweaking non Vostok handsets but if I venture into luming it'll really help..


 Jake, my eyes are as old old as I am! I need MAGNIFICATION

Wearing my specs, and headband magnifier, I would guess at 10x - and I need them all. :-d

I use a very small oiler to apply the lume, and rest my wrist on a small cushion, which steadies me up a wee bit. The lume starts to harden quite quickly, so small amounts of product, applied quickly, works for me.

Steve.


----------



## Jake_P

NOTSHARP said:


> Jake, my eyes are as old old as I am! I need MAGNIFICATION
> 
> Wearing my specs, and headband magnifier, I would guess at 10x - and I need them all. :-d
> 
> I use a very small oiler to apply the lume, and rest my wrist on a small cushion, which steadies me up a wee bit. The lume starts to harden quite quickly, so small amounts of product, applied quickly, works for me.
> 
> Steve.


Heheh, I hear what your saying..my old (ish) eyes are pretty ropey..I do have a some visors but I find I keep clunking into what I'm working on..and they're pretty hard to use as they are low quality..this new clip on lense is like a monicle! I may adopt a smoking jacket and cravet for when I'm rooting around inside my watch 

Edit: I don't have a problem with shakes as long as I KEEP drinking coffee..it's when I stop that bad things happen.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Jake_P said:


> Heheh, I hear what your saying..my old (ish) eyes are pretty ropey..I do have a some visors but I find I keep clunking into what I'm working on..and they're pretty hard to use as they are low quality..this new clip on lense is like a monicle! I may adopt a* smoking *jacket and cravet for when I'm rooting around inside my watch
> 
> Edit: I don't have a problem with shakes as long as I KEEP drinking coffee..it's when I stop that bad things happen.


 1) Rodico will remove the ash.

2) Gin works farrrrr better than coffee.

:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

Steve.


----------



## Jake_P

NOTSHARP said:


> 1) Rodico will remove the ash.
> 
> 2) Gin works farrrrr better than coffee.
> 
> :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d
> 
> Steve.


Now I'm picturing you as a watchmaking Bernard Black from "Black books"  Fair play to that..


----------



## BabyJoe

Got the mod watches I mentioned here earlier from Favinov today! Regulated, lumed, perfect!
(Unfortunately the crystals got scratched. I suspect an imprudent and inpatient customs official with an eager knife. Let's hope we can polish it out.)


----------



## Jake_P

My latest mod..I'd like to say I was planning on a big reveal and this lume shot is a mere teaser..but it's not. My light bulb blew! Will post some better pics tomorrow..


----------



## NOTSHARP

Jake_P said:


> My latest mod..I'd like to say I was planning on a big reveal and this lume shot is a mere teaser..but it's not. My *light bulb blew!* Will post some better pics tomorrow..
> 
> View attachment 14001061


 Come on, Jake. 

"Light bulb blew", in this digital camera age. :-d

There is breath abated, in the North of the UK. ;-)

(Lume looks good :-!)

Steve.


----------



## Jake_P

NOTSHARP said:


> Come on, Jake.
> 
> "Light bulb blew", in this digital camera age. :-d
> 
> There is breath abated, in the North of the UK. ;-)
> 
> (Lume looks good :-!)
> 
> Steve.


Ha  It's the truth guvner! I was working under daylight before the sun went in and switched to a daylight modelling lamp after that. The lamp just casts lots of horrible shadows and there is no ambient light in the room. I'd put money on it that my pupils are way bigger than Gollums right now..

Ps don't hold your breath, it's not very exciting in reality


----------



## Jake_P

Right, here's a daylight picture of the new mod.. It's kind of a Benrus/Vostok love affair  I like the stock Amphibia hands as it looks super tooly, but I'm planning on getting some more Benrus styled 'mil-speccy' type hands. The case is from a Komandirskie 020, and the dial is from Dagaz..all that SuperLumiNova glows beautifully! (See post above)..I scavenged an old Silicon Timex strap to put on temporarily and forgot how thick and comfortable these straps are..


----------



## NikolaHR

I wanted to brush the bezel but i like the combination of brushed and polished 🙂


----------



## max888

My Amphibians 420.
View attachment 14008877


----------



## 24h

max888 said:


> My Amphibians 420.
> View attachment 14008877


I thought I recognized those watches from somewhere. :-d
I'm still undecided if I should get one of these bezels or the black PVD bezel for a new mod. :think:


----------



## max888

24h said:


> I thought I recognized those watches from somewhere. :-d


Today at full strength


----------



## Utva_56

Go with dlc bezel. It is the best in Meranom range.
View attachment dlc_bezel.jpg


----------



## 24h

Utva_56 said:


> Go with dlc bezel. It is the best in Meranom range.


I can't help but notice that it overhangs the width of the 420 case.
39mm case but 39.5mm bezel. I think the universal bezels are also the same size but it's not as noticeable. :think:


----------



## PanKorop

24h said:


> I can't help but notice that it overhangs the width of the 420 case.
> 39mm case but 39.5mm bezel. I think the universal bezels are also the same size but it's not as noticeable. :think:


This is why I got this 38mm from pers184 when available:









Then this one 40mm, with an underside cut-out so it clears 420 and 710 crowns, even if tightly screwed in.


----------



## Alf92

Mod base on *Komandirskie 020715*

before :










after :


----------



## FreddyNorton

Someone asked about the super domed crystal but I didnt want to say until I tried again and see it came out OK. Here it is and the secret. I simply used UV glue (the kind you dry with a UV light) to glue another crystal on top of the stock crystal. It came out surprisingly well. I did this because I wanted to use the ceramic insert and found it left a huge gap between the insert and the crystal. I beat my brains out trying to figure a solution and came up with this. Watch is 18.50mm tall now including the crystal but does not seem so ridiculous wearing as the number implies.






















View attachment 14009665


----------



## Arvac

Hi all!
Anyone interesting in an amphibia unique project?
Here is an idea of mine, based on my favorites SE models from Meranom (SE150519LW, SE150520), with a new case and a Doxa inspired bezel.



2019 © TheWatchModder


----------



## Temujin

Arvac said:


> Hi all!
> Anyone interesting in an amphibia unique project?
> Here is an idea of mine, based on my favorites SE models from Meranom (SE150519LW, SE150520), with a new case and a Doxa inspired bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 2019  TheWatchModder


Love doxa designs) would be interesting to see what it would look like for sure.

I jaut ordered a steel doxa insert from yobokies, and am planning to get a doxa dial from dagaz for my 710 case, and hands that sort of look like doxa ones (unfortunately the proper copies are only available for seiko). Hopefully I'll be able to put all this together lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

FreddyNorton said:


> super domed crystal
> 
> View attachment 14009669


Could you provide more details of the glue process.

I wonder if a Komandirskie crystal would have fit. It would probably provide enough height.
However, some of the bottom edge or shoulder may have to filed down to make it sit tight against the Amphibia crystal. Just curious.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

FreddyNorton said:


> super domed crystal
> 
> View attachment 14009669


1. Could you provide more details of the glue process.

2. Did you file any part of that crystal to make it fit?

I wonder if a Komandirskie crystal would have fit. It would probably provide enough height.
However, some of the bottom edge or shoulder may have to filed down to make it sit tight against the Amphibia crystal. Just curious.

My God, there's no end in sight to the mods and inventions!!

Well done to all you modders in this forum.


----------



## Temujin

Curious, have anyone seen a doxa styled bezel for amphibians? I currently have the Dr.Seikostan at last bezel that I love, but I really want to find a more aggressive looking bezel that resembles a doxa one. I'm browsing ebay with no luck so far) 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

Temujin said:


> Curious, have anyone seen a doxa styled bezel for amphibians? I currently have the Dr.Seikostan at last bezel that I love, but I really want to find a more aggressive looking bezel that resembles a doxa one. I'm browsing ebay with no luck so far)
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Dagaz has them. Here's an example

https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2240733

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Temujin

EPK said:


> Dagaz has them. Here's an example
> 
> https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2240733
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I mean the bezel itself. I purchased a 2 layered steel bezel insert already from yobokies

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

igorIV said:


> Dial, hands and leather band made by me. cal.2209. USSR 090 case. Brass bezel and crown case.


Looks cool, reminds me of the Tazzoli Oceanico


----------



## igorIV

onastar1989 said:


> Looks cool, reminds me of the Tazzoli Oceanico


Thanks!
Customer ask me create the same design dial+hands. He was the owner of such a watch. But sold few years ago..


----------



## onastar1989

igorIV said:


> Thanks!
> Customer ask me create the same design dial+hands. He was the owner of such a watch. But sold few years ago..


Your hour hand looks better than theirs!


----------



## DocTone

FreddyNorton said:


> Someone asked about the super domed crystal but I didnt want to say until I tried again and see it came out OK. Here it is and the secret. I simply used UV glue (the kind you dry with a UV light) to glue another crystal on top of the stock crystal. It came out surprisingly well. I did this because I wanted to use the ceramic insert and found it left a huge gap between the insert and the crystal. I beat my brains out trying to figure a solution and came up with this. Watch is 18.50mm tall now including the crystal but does not seem so ridiculous wearing as the number implies.


Nice idea, well done !
I glued already some saphir glass to mod seikos. Never thought about to use this with plexi .... excellent|>:-!


----------



## vintorez

Question for you guys:

In the antimagnetic Amphibias, for example some of the SE ones, is the shield in the back the only thing different compared to a standard Amphibia, or is something else done to the dial/other parts as well? Could I just transfer that shield to another Amphibia to give it antimagnetic properties? 

By the way, has anyone tested the effectiveness of the shield?

Thanks


----------



## PanKorop

vintorez said:


> Question for you guys:
> 
> In the antimagnetic Amphibias, for example some of the SE ones, is the shield in the back the only thing different compared to a standard Amphibia, or is something else done to the dial/other parts as well? Could I just transfer that shield to another Amphibia to give it antimagnetic properties?
> 
> By the way, has anyone tested the effectiveness of the shield?
> 
> Thanks


From what I gathered, the true military grade antimagnetic Vostok's had also a dial metal akin to the back shield (iron, I reckon), AND a stem made of bronze.


----------



## mariomart

PanKorop said:


> From what I gathered, the true military grade antimagnetic Vostok's had also a dial metal akin to the back shield (iron, I reckon), AND a stem made of bronze.


.... and the cases are tempered by the tears of a Chistopol virgin ..... ;-)


----------



## Utva_56

Arvac said:


> Hi all!
> Anyone interesting in an amphibia unique project?
> Here is an idea of mine, based on my favorites SE models from Meranom (SE150519LW, SE150520), with a new case and a Doxa inspired bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 © TheWatchModder


I would be interested , option on right.


----------



## PanKorop

mariomart said:


> .... and the cases are tempered by the tears of a Chistopol virgin ..... ;-)


This the saddest story about the disappearance of true antimagnetic watches in Tatarstan.

I mean, it's not like if bronze or soft iron (cans "tin") suddenly became such rare raw materials after USSR, right?


----------



## Seikogi

PanKorop said:


> From what I gathered, the true military grade antimagnetic Vostok's had also a dial metal akin to the back shield (iron, I reckon), AND a stem made of bronze.


As a matter of fact, I removed the movement out of my antimagnetic 470 to test WR and noticed the stem being very likely out of bronze.

Now I have second thoughts of using a new crown... not gonna remove the properties this watch achieved.


----------



## Seikogi

So guys, here comes my first mod!

I would like to thank everyone here for the wiki entries, useful threads and youtube videos (ratface bro!). Would have never had the motivation without you. That's what makes f10 different!

Naturally, I trained a tad at an old movement but that didn't prevent the many mistakes I did doing the install. After 5-6h of work, painkillers for the back and nicotine breaks I finished the creation 

Dial from IgorIV, Hands Seikostain, Other parts Meranom... thanks guys!









Afterwards I was like - never ever again! hahah ... but some time after that I felt the urge to do another one. With all the parts around I feel like a boy in a candy shop 

Reg. the mod.. I am on the hunt for a bronze bezel (same style), but so far no luck. I believe the other Dmitry (pers) could do one but I gotta bump him a message on VK.

Yet another edit... I did a manual wind mod for the sake of thickness and swapped a 2409. I noticed that the SE movement 2415 I believe had incredible finish for the price point...


----------



## PanKorop

Seikogi said:


> So guys, here comes my first mod!
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here for the wiki entries, useful threads and youtube videos (ratface bro!). Would have never had the motivation without you. That's what makes f10 different!
> 
> Naturally, I trained a tad at an old movement but that didn't prevent the many mistakes I did doing the install. After 5-6h of work, painkillers for the back and nicotine breaks I finished the creation
> 
> Dial from IgorIV, Hands Seikostain, Other parts Meranom... thanks guys!
> 
> View attachment 14018997
> 
> 
> Afterwards I was like - never ever again! hahah ... but some time after that I felt the urge to do another one. With all the parts around I feel like a boy in a candy shop
> 
> Reg. the mod.. I am on the hunt for a bronze bezel (same style), but so far no luck. I believe the other Dmitry (pers) could do one but I gotta bump him a message on VK.
> 
> Yet another edit... I did a manual wind mod for the sake of thickness and swapped a 2409. I noticed that the SE movement 2415 I believe had incredible finish for the price point...


Re bronze bezel... if it's for the watch above, why not bring this sterile steel bezel to a jeweller's, have it plated with yellow gold? The new plating methods, with carbon added, are quite hard in thin coating, and may end up cheaper than a one-off solid bronze...

Else, get one made of brass, not bronze, as it's a more common raw material.


----------



## dropmyload

How does it look? Just need some strap suggestions. The crown will be polished matt too.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

Arvac said:


> Hi all!
> Anyone interesting in an amphibia unique project?
> Here is an idea of mine, based on my favorites SE models from Meranom (SE150519LW, SE150520), with a new case and a Doxa inspired bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 2019  TheWatchModder


I liked the blue one but w/o scuba dude on the dial.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload

Arvac said:


> Hi all!
> Anyone interesting in an amphibia unique project?
> Here is an idea of mine, based on my favorites SE models from Meranom (SE150519LW, SE150520), with a new case and a Doxa inspired bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 2019  TheWatchModder


I'd be interested in the blue and orange one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

simple and nice mod..blue bezel, blue rubber strap and transparent caseback. 150 case is one of the best for customization, without any doubt.









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## PanKorop

stevarad said:


> simple and nice mod..blue bezel, blue rubber strap and transparent caseback. 150 case is one of the best for customization, without any doubt.


I suppose never doubting is the hallmark of true believers. ;-)

I must be an agnostic...


----------



## stevarad

PanKorop said:


> I suppose never doubting is the hallmark of true believers. ;-)
> 
> I must be an agnostic...


..or true lovers ))).. You know, when You trully love, and do not have any doubt in subject of love. You are either blessed, either completely fool.. And I know for myself for sure, between the two, I am 100%........

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...both )))

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## haha

Here's a non-amphibia mod.
A 2214 with civilian komandirskie's dial into a stainless steel case from a 120111 (work in progress)









The case with its original dial (have 2 of them, so could afford to play a little)


----------



## onastar1989

haha said:


> Here's a non-amphibia mod.
> A 2214 with civilian komandirskie's dial into a stainless steel case from a 120111 (work in progress)
> 
> View attachment 14023109
> 
> 
> The case with its original dial (have 2 of them, so could afford to play a little)
> 
> View attachment 14023113


This looks awesome. Kinda reminds me of a vintage Rolex Tudor.


----------



## Sayan

After many months of thinking about design and parts collecting i got the first three Vostoks done. Lume on the dude is still in progress, i didn't expect the lume on those hands was really bad, so need to update that. The other two i am happy the way they turned out. Maybe just need to change the bezel on the one with 647 dial, didn't fine a good fit yet. Ordered one from Pers184, but it take a long time.

Should be getting there more next week.


----------



## 24h

Sayan said:


> After many months of thinking about design and parts collecting i got the first three Vostoks done. Lume on the dude is still in progress, i didn't expect the lume on those hands was really bad, so need to update that. The other two i am happy the way they turned out. Maybe just need to change the bezel on the one with 647 dial, didn't fine a good fit yet. Ordered one from Pers184, but it take a long time.
> 
> Should be getting there more next week.


1. What are the hands on the Vostok with the orange strap?
2. Does the black dial have a sunburst finish? Would love to see a photo in direct light


----------



## Sayan

24h said:


> 1. What are the hands on the Vostok with the orange strap?
> 2. Does the black dial have a sunburst finish? Would love to see a photo in direct light


The hands are from soviet Slava Quartz. The black dial is from Favinov. It doesn't have sunburst finish rather just dark black dial, which i really like. I don't have picture in direct light, but you can see the difference between two dials the blue on the right has sunburst finish (this one coming next week and i post two pictures together when i have them) and the black to the left just a black dial.


----------



## 24h

Sayan said:


> The hands are from soviet Slava Quartz. The black dial is from Favinov. It doesn't have sunburst finish rather just dark black dial, which i really like. I don't have picture in direct light, but you can see the difference between two dials the blue on the right has sunburst finish (this one coming next week and i post two pictures together when i have them) and the black to the left just a black dial.
> 
> View attachment 14024683


Ahh, I was under the assumption that the black dial had a sunburst finish but more subtle than the bright color versions.
It actually does look like there's a sunburst in this additional photo you posted.


----------



## Sayan

24h said:


> Ahh, I was under the assumption that the black dial had a sunburst finish but more subtle than the bright color versions.
> It actually does look like there's a sunburst in this additional photo you posted.


I will post couple pictures tomorrow, so you could see the difference.


----------



## stevarad

Poljot aviator navigator, with vostok 2416 movement. Well, I know that they wanted to put compass in the center of dial, but it looks more like NATO insignia ))) Still, beautiful russian product









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

uhhh wong thread. sorry. wanted to go on WRUW..


----------



## Sayan

24h said:


> Ahh, I was under the assumption that the black dial had a sunburst finish but more subtle than the bright color versions.
> It actually does look like there's a sunburst in this additional photo you posted.


OK, so here are couple pictures under the sun so you could compare two of those. These dials are from Favinov. And can tell from the pictures that red, green, orange and blue dials have sunburst effect, while black is not. If you look under the sun, than yes, you can see "sunburst effect", but it would be nothing other than light reflection from the dial. I have few more pictures, so if you are interested just PM me.


----------



## 24h

Sayan said:


> OK, so here are couple pictures under the sun so you could compare two of those. These dials are from Favinov. And can tell from the pictures that red, green, orange and blue dials have sunburst effect, while black is not. If you look under the sun, than yes, you can see "sunburst effect", but it would be nothing other than light reflection from the dial. I have few more pictures, so if you are interested just PM me.
> 
> View attachment 14026929


Thanks, that clears things up!
From the photos I really do think that there is a radial sunburst effect applied to the black dial but it's barely noticeable. My other black Vostok dials do not show this kind of reflection in direct sunlight :-!


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> Thanks, that clears things up!
> From the photos I really do think that there is a radial sunburst effect applied to the black dial but it's barely noticeable. My other black Vostok dials do not show this kind of reflection in direct sunlight :-!


I agree - it's faint but the black dial does indeed look like an anisotropic material as the blue most definitely does.. Anyways, nice to see pics of the new Favinov dials Sayan


----------



## sideways2

Fantastic...thanks!! I've been looking for a new black dial


----------



## Jake_P

Just slapped on a wide bezel for this 020 case. Initially I thought It was a bit overpowering but now..I like it


----------



## FreddyNorton

Finally happy with this mod. I been posting this mod for a long time in different cases/hands/band but now for sure I am finished. I wanted it to be as much Vostok as I could. The bracelet had a terribly cheap shine to it so I went over it with various sand paper and scotch brite pads until it came out perfect. Really sets off the bracelet and makes it look about 10X what it did before. Decoded to stick with stock seconds had because of the Vostok vibe it gives the watch. Dial is a super cheapo from Ebay and I would like to find a better one someday that is same style but must have the logo on it. I took my time luming it and it paid off because the watch is readable in dark for all night and glows very bright for almost an hour. Now I can start planning my next mod....


----------



## Jake_P

FreddyNorton said:


> but now for sure I am finished.











On a serious note - the forum has been acting really strange lately - I can't see any of your pictures...


----------



## EPK

FreddyNorton said:


> Finally happy with this mod. I been posting this mod for a long time in different cases/hands/band but now for sure I am finished. I wanted it to be as much Vostok as I could. The bracelet had a terribly cheap shine to it so I went over it with various sand paper and scotch brite pads until it came out perfect. Really sets off the bracelet and makes it look about 10X what it did before. Decoded to stick with stock seconds had because of the Vostok vibe it gives the watch. Dial is a super cheapo from Ebay and I would like to find a better one someday that is same style but must have the logo on it. I took my time luming it and it paid off because the watch is readable in dark for all night and glows very bright for almost an hour. Now I can start planning my next mod....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14029343


Is that the stock bracelet? If so, you've done wonders for the look. Well done.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FreddyNorton

EPK said:


> Is that the stock bracelet? If so, you've done wonders for the look. Well done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yup its the stock one. It looked very cheap before and I did not like it. Now I think its nice.


----------



## onastar1989

Switched cases from 150 to this 710 and put on a ceramic insert.


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> View attachment 14029449
> 
> 
> On a serious note - the forum has been acting really strange lately - I can't see any of your pictures...


Maybe we should've taken the red pill. I can't see them either.


----------



## max888

Amphibian 150 on the new Nato.


----------



## mrwomble

onastar1989 said:


> Maybe we should've taken the red pill. I can't see them either.


Red pill here, can confirm I can see the pics just fine.


----------



## mrwomble

Deja vu! Uh oh...


----------



## bertispain

Arvac said:


> Hi all!
> Anyone interesting in an amphibia unique project?
> Here is an idea of mine, based on my favorites SE models from Meranom (SE150519LW, SE150520), with a new case and a Doxa inspired bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 © TheWatchModder


I would be interested in the right one.

Enviado desde mi i15-TCL mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750

I like all three....definitely keep the “Dude” on the dials! I would suggest a 710 case due to the lug placement...still get the “Doxa” look with better strap placement...just my opinion though..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Switched this into the 150 case. Mercedes minute hand from Seikostain, stock hour and second hands.


----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> Switched this into the 150 case. Mercedes minute hand from Seikostain, stock hour and second hands.
> View attachment 14031551


Did you find the Seikostain hand didn't quite match the stock hand regarding the lume? I found the Seikostain's are very white compared to the green/yellow of the Vostok..


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> Did you find the Seikostain hand didn't quite match the stock hand regarding the lume? I found the Seikostain's are very white compared to the green/yellow of the Vostok..


In this photo it kinda looks the opposite. Not a bad match, though - two different hands and dial from raffles time.


----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> In this photo it kinda looks the opposite. Not a bad match, though - two different hands and dial from raffles time.
> 
> View attachment 14031667


It glows like a beauty  Yup they do look well matched - I meant more in the day in their default 'off' setting though?


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> It glows like a beauty  Yup they do look well matched - I meant more in the day in their default 'off' setting though?


Gotcha. I'll let you know when the sun comes out. )


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> It glows like a beauty  Yup they do look well matched - I meant more in the day in their default 'off' setting though?


Daylight shot. They're pretty close.


----------



## 24h

Jake_P said:


> Did you find the Seikostain hand didn't quite match the stock hand regarding the lume? I found the Seikostain's are very white compared to the green/yellow of the Vostok..


He mixes C1 and C3


----------



## Arvac

zagato1750 said:


> I like all three....definitely keep the "Dude" on the dials! I would suggest a 710 case due to the lug placement...still get the "Doxa" look with better strap placement...just my opinion though..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your comment. Can't fit that wide "double feature" bezel on a 710 case.


----------



## Gonkl

onastar1989 said:


> Switched cases from 150 to this 710 and put on a ceramic insert.
> View attachment 14030195


Nice. Where were these hands from?


----------



## PanKorop

Arvac said:


> Thanks for your comment. Can't fit that wide "double feature" bezel on a 710 case.


Of course you can: just get a "universal" bezel, with the underside cut out 2 mm deep to clear the crown on 710, 420 cases, while the top insert or engraving overhangs it. If you already have a straight cut, cylindrical bezel, providing that clearance is a few minutes of lathe work.

PS: else, try the octogonal 100 case. It takes all bezels of the 150, in a more compact, easy wearing format. The lugs are the same 22mm, but don't look weird from the side.


----------



## Temujin

Gonkl said:


> Nice. Where were these hands from?


I believe you can get those from Raffles time store on ebay - search 2416b hands explorer

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl

Temujin said:


> I believe you can get those from Raffles time store on ebay - search 2416b hands explorer
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Awesome, cheers!


----------



## NOTSHARP

I bought six, old, 2414 movements to practice, (cannibalise), with. One of them had a silver colour dial that would have been nice in its day. Now, peeling lacquer, and pretty beaten-up, it was destined for the bin.

Maybe I felt sorry for it, but I decided to try and make use of it. The scratched surface would need to be a paint job, and this is the result - so far. ;-)

710 case. Delivered today. :-!

Dial -Stripped, rubbed down, painted in orange metalic.

Indicies lumed in green.

2414A stripped, cleaned, lubed, etc. and black date wheel fitted.

Hour/Minute hands re-lumed in green.

Seconds hand, standard, in orange. I think. 

Bezel and insert , orange Ocean, I believe.

SS Crown.

Caseback is for an auto, sadly. I have used all of my 2414 ones. :-(

Time for a pic, or two.







I may try an orange crystal ring, and a white date wheel. Maybe a different handset. :think:

Steve.


----------



## cyberwarhol

Haven't post for a while here. Inspired by lots of people here.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova910

Scuba Dude porthole mod with a wide leather strap.


----------



## Vost




----------



## PDAdict

[QUOTE = Vost; 48618309] [/ QUOTE]



Where did you get those hands? Thanks


----------



## Vost

PDAdict said:


> ...
> Where did you get those hands? Thanks


Dagaz.


----------



## Vost

- double post -


----------



## PDAdict

Vost said:


> Dagaz.


Oh Okay. But that is very difficult to adapt to Vostok. At least for me. Thanks anyway

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vost

Today...another Mod (090)


----------



## colt

hi guys,

So I just bought a new 090 with the intention of modding it in a while (to spread out the cost). Sorry. no pics because posting from a phone is hard as ;#&%¥.

I've read a good part of this and the other threads but I still have a couple of questions...

The first thing that needs work on is the lume. Should I go for a relume or just plain swap out the dial and hands for new ones? I guess the second solution is more economically viable.

In case of a swap, do you think I should send it somewhere or do it myself? I've seen vids and read Marc's thread and it doesn't look that complex (you just need 20 bucks worth of tools from ali)

Speaking of lume, and this is my most important question 🙂 who should I turn to if I want a bazonculous amount of it? Favinov's wares look sexy... Is there anyone else?

And less pressing concerns: has any one everseen a saw tooth bezel out there? (so cool). How about a lumed bezel? (so so cool). And finally, has anyone seen any tricked out B rotors? Cool colors or plating (yellow for an Invicta homage maybe? XD)

thanks in advance 😉

nick


----------



## vintorez

colt said:


> hi guys,
> 
> So I just bought a new 090 with the intention of modding it in a while (to spread out the cost). Sorry. no pics because posting from a phone is hard as ;#&%¥.
> 
> I've read a good part of this and the other threads but I still have a couple of questions...
> 
> The first thing that needs work on is the lume. Should I go for a relume or just plain swap out the dial and hands for new ones? I guess the second solution is more economically viable.
> 
> In case of a swap, do you think I should send it somewhere or do it myself? I've seen vids and read Marc's thread and it doesn't look that complex (you just need 20 bucks worth of tools from ali)
> 
> Speaking of lume, and this is my most important question ? who should I turn to if I want a bazonculous amount of it? Favinov's wares look sexy... Is there anyone else?
> 
> And less pressing concerns: has any one everseen a saw tooth bezel out there? (so cool). How about a lumed bezel? (so so cool). And finally, has anyone seen any tricked out B rotors? Cool colors or plating (yellow for an Invicta homage maybe? XD)
> 
> thanks in advance ?
> 
> nick


For lume I can recommend Favinov. Great quality work, reasonable prices, good service and communication. He responds promptly to emails, and if there is a delay he will let you know.

You can either buy parts from his eBay and install them yourself (https://www.ebay.ie/sch/m.html?_ssn=favinov&_sop=10), or else contact him via his site and arrange to send him your watch and what you need done (https://favinov.com/). It just depends on how confident you are in doing it yourself. For my build I bought from him direct. He had all the parts in stock and built it from the ground up based on what I wanted - brushed case, crown and bezel, re-lumed hands, bezel and one of his re-lumed sunburst dials. I wanted the standard 710 bezel re-lumed, which was quite expensive ($30) as it was a lot of work filling in all of the holes. Other bezels would probably require less work to do.

Not sure about saw tooth bezels or rotors, perhaps someone else can chime in there.


----------



## onastar1989

Vost said:


> Today...another Mod (090)


Looks great! Did the place you got the "DOXA" dial happen to have the same design in silver? Thanks


----------



## onastar1989

colt said:


> hi guys,
> 
> So I just bought a new 090 with the intention of modding it in a while (to spread out the cost). Sorry. no pics because posting from a phone is hard as ;#&%¥.
> 
> I've read a good part of this and the other threads but I still have a couple of questions...
> 
> The first thing that needs work on is the lume. Should I go for a relume or just plain swap out the dial and hands for new ones? I guess the second solution is more economically viable.
> 
> In case of a swap, do you think I should send it somewhere or do it myself? I've seen vids and read Marc's thread and it doesn't look that complex (you just need 20 bucks worth of tools from ali)
> 
> Speaking of lume, and this is my most important question ? who should I turn to if I want a bazonculous amount of it? Favinov's wares look sexy... Is there anyone else?
> 
> And less pressing concerns: has any one everseen a saw tooth bezel out there? (so cool). How about a lumed bezel? (so so cool). And finally, has anyone seen any tricked out B rotors? Cool colors or plating (yellow for an Invicta homage maybe? XD)
> 
> thanks in advance ?
> 
> nick


Seikostain on ebay has a bezel that is kinda like a saw blade:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/THE-SHARK-...560338?hash=item46860ab8d2:g:ivgAAOSwPQ9bqTLU

Or this:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dragon-Sty...950541?hash=item28784c2f0d:g:r7sAAOSwsuNbp-5A

And I've seen this one on a Vostok in this thread (this one is for Seiko) from Seikostain, so you might ask him if he has any left for Vostok:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-NEW-...445074?hash=item465a860c12:g:Fp0AAOSwOtdYUaQu


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> I bought six, old, 2414 movements to practice, (cannibalise), with. One of them had a silver colour dial that would have been nice in its day. Now, peeling lacquer, and pretty beaten-up, it was destined for the bin.
> 
> Maybe I felt sorry for it, but I decided to try and make use of it. The scratched surface would need to be a paint job, and this is the result - so far. ;-)
> 
> 710 case. Delivered today. :-!
> 
> Dial -Stripped, rubbed down, painted in orange metalic.
> 
> Indicies lumed in green.
> 
> 2414A stripped, cleaned, lubed, etc. and black date wheel fitted.
> 
> Hour/Minute hands re-lumed in green.
> 
> Seconds hand, standard, in orange. I think.
> 
> Bezel and insert , orange Ocean, I believe.
> 
> SS Crown.
> 
> Caseback is for an auto, sadly. I have used all of my 2414 ones. :-(
> 
> Time for a pic, or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may try an orange crystal ring, and a white date wheel. Maybe a different handset. :think:
> 
> Steve.


Looking good, Steve. Your dial reminds me of orange slices candy.


----------



## guspech750

Sayan said:


> After many months of thinking about design and parts collecting i got the first three Vostoks done. Lume on the dude is still in progress, i didn't expect the lume on those hands was really bad, so need to update that. The other two i am happy the way they turned out. Maybe just need to change the bezel on the one with 647 dial, didn't fine a good fit yet. Ordered one from Pers184, but it take a long time.
> 
> Should be getting there more next week.
> 
> View attachment 14024161
> 
> 
> View attachment 14024163
> 
> 
> View attachment 14024165
> 
> 
> View attachment 14024167
> 
> 
> View attachment 14024169












Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DocTone

... Second hand still in progress (as always )
090 case , bezel by pers both blasted, raw hands by Igor .. 
colour of dial is your choice ,


----------



## Parkgate

DocTone said:


> ... Second hand still in progress (as always )
> 090 case , bezel by pers both blasted, raw hands by Igor ..
> colour of dial is your choice ,
> 
> View attachment 14042361
> 
> 
> View attachment 14042367
> 
> 
> View attachment 14042373
> 
> 
> View attachment 14042375
> 
> 
> View attachment 14042379
> 
> View attachment 14042381


Nice, a very early 70's space age vibe (UFO et al). Did you lume the dial after the first pic, and the biological sign appears blue, silver or black in some photo's?


----------



## Parkgate

double post (again!)


----------



## Vost

> ....Did the place you got the "DOXA" dial happen to have the same design in silver? Thanks


Yes, in silver, blue, yellow, black, green + old style - military Dial.

Dagazwatch


----------



## onastar1989

Vost said:


> Yes, in silver, blue, yellow, black, green + old style - military Dial.
> 
> Dagazwatch


So the date lined up, or did you put in a Seiko movement?

It might be blasphemy for most people here, but I bet the Seiko 7002 movement would fit in a Vostok case with the right movement holder. 
It would open up a lot of the hand options..


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> ... Second hand still in progress (as always )
> 090 case , bezel by pers both blasted, raw hands by Igor ..
> colour of dial is your choice ,
> 
> View attachment 14042361
> 
> 
> View attachment 14042367
> 
> 
> View attachment 14042373
> 
> 
> View attachment 14042375
> 
> 
> View attachment 14042379
> 
> View attachment 14042381


Incredible!


----------



## DocTone

Parkgate said:


> Nice, a very early 70's space age vibe (UFO et al). Did you lume the dial after the first pic, and the biological sign appears blue, silver or black in some photo's?


Dial and hands are made by Stainless steel 
By using heat you can reach a widespread range of colors
„Blue heated screws/ hands know most.
A multicolored Dial / hands by heat you see. 
Lume is also done by me


----------



## Parkgate

DocTone said:


> Dial and hands are made by Stainless steel
> By using heat you can reach a widespread range of colors
> „Blue heated screws/ hands know most.
> A multicolored Dial / hands by heat you see.
> Lume is also done by me


Is the dial relief acid or laser etched back, or is the biological sign laser and markers cut and applied on a already painted dial?


----------



## Yamawammer

A couple of mine. Nothing over the top.


----------



## Marijn2

Arvac said:


> Hi all!
> Anyone interesting in an amphibia unique project?
> Here is an idea of mine, based on my favorites SE models from Meranom (SE150519LW, SE150520), with a new case and a Doxa inspired bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 © TheWatchModder


Nice! I`d be interested in the black and yellow or the blue and orange option with the dude on the dial!


----------



## bertispain

Marijn2 said:


> Nice! I`d be interested in the black and yellow or the blue and orange option with the dude on the dial!


The blue and orange one is fantastic...I'll happy if this project will be done.

Enviado desde mi i15-TCL mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

Red Dude Time.

Up until an hour or so ago, I did not own a "Dude". The dial just did not appeal to me. Now, I have one, and I am still not sure. :think:

Red Dude dial - no date. :-d

710 case.

Orca caseback.

SS crown.

2414B

Made up hour/minute hand set, re-lumed in green, to match the dial lume dots.

Stock, red seconds, with green lume.

Dagaz bezel insert.

Can not remember where the bezel came from. :-s

NATO straps are not my thing, but needs must, to try it out.







And wearing black.





If I were thirty years younger, maybe, but for and old bugger, maybe not. :-d

Steve.


----------



## zagato1750

Absolutely love “The Dude”! Nothing else out there like it......uniquely Vostok...at least I’ve not seen anything like it....and yours looks great!! Wear it proudly comrade!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload

Arvac said:


> Hi all!
> Anyone interesting in an amphibia unique project?
> Here is an idea of mine, based on my favorites SE models from Meranom (SE150519LW, SE150520), with a new case and a Doxa inspired bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 © TheWatchModder


May I ask if this project has started? The blue/orange is lovely!


----------



## Tarquin

Parkgate said:


> Is the dial relief acid or laser etched back, or is the biological sign laser and markers cut and applied on a already painted dial?


The dial is one piece solid steel - modelled and made by 3D printing.


----------



## Alf92




----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> So the date lined up, or did you put in a Seiko movement?
> 
> It might be blasphemy for most people here, but I bet the Seiko 7002 movement would fit in a Vostok case with the right movement holder.
> It would open up a lot of the hand options..


I though the Seiko dial date windows didn't line up with the Vostok date wheels..so..is that a Seiko movement?


----------



## Alf92

onastar1989 said:


> So the date lined up, or did you put in a Seiko movement?
> It might be blasphemy for most people here, but I bet the Seiko 7002 movement would fit in a Vostok case with the right movement holder.
> It would open up a lot of the hand options..


Only if you can find a solution for the screwed crown.


----------



## Gonkl

Arvac said:


> Hi all!
> Anyone interesting in an amphibia unique project?
> Here is an idea of mine, based on my favorites SE models from Meranom (SE150519LW, SE150520), with a new case and a Doxa inspired bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 2019  TheWatchModder


Nice concepts! Love the black/yellow combo.

Here's my scuba dude waiting on the doxa bezel insert atm.


----------



## Victorv

Vost said:


> Today...another Mod (090)


Hello Vost, where do you bought the bracelet?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arvac

dropmyload said:


> May I ask if this project has started? The blue/orange is lovely!


Thank you.
No project yet, only a draft design for the moment.


----------



## Sporkboy

Tarquin said:


> The dial is one piece solid steel - modelled and made by 3D printing.


That is brilliant. I have a love of watches and 3D printing, so this makes me happy. Did you go through Shapeways?


----------



## NOTSHARP

100 case, Brushed.

SS crown.

Dial, Yellow aviator.

Hands, mix'n match. Re lumed

Old brass bezel

2414

Strap, old Geckota.



Steve.


----------



## Tarquin

Sporkboy said:


> That is brilliant. I have a love of watches and 3D printing, so this makes me happy. Did you go through Shapeways?


I have used shapeways for movement holders and other items, but not for fine detailed steel. Only imaterialise can produce these, that I know of.


----------



## Tarquin

double post.


----------



## Sporkboy

Just got this one, brushed the case, added lume to the bezel and painted the case back.


----------



## Temujin

Hmm so I can't use custom dials made for seiko with my Vostok? I was about to buy a doxa style dial from dagaz.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Temujin

Victorv said:


> Hello Vost, where do you bought the bracelet?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


Second that, where indeed?))

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quiller

So I jumped right in to a mod with my first Vostok having never done it before, with a watch purchase, a new dial, hands, crown.....
50% success - Buffed the shine off the case with 3M very fine hand sanding pad, and everything's back together, watch running great.........
50% failure - somehow a couple of the lume markers came off and were floating around in the case, so I had to take the movement back out and flick them all off with a toothpick.
Also, when I was prodding the hands to make sure they were plumb, I snapped off part of the lume, not knowing it was an insert, and thinking the hand was solid painted metal.

Oh well - a mod no one else has I'm willing to bet!

Q


----------



## mxm

Nova910 said:


> Scuba Dude porthole mod with a wide leather strap.


I've been looking for a bezel like this!
Where did you find it?


----------



## Quiller

It's from AM Diver in Germany
Pricey, and in my experience with it, very finicky to get on with an acceptable amount of rotating friction
But a nicely made bezel


----------



## Quiller

It's from AM Diver in Germany
Pricey, and in my experience with it, very finicky to get on with an acceptable amount of rotating friction
But a nicely made bezel


----------



## mxm

Quiller said:


> It's from AM Diver in Germany
> Pricey, and in my experience with it, very finicky to get on with an acceptable amount of rotating friction
> But a nicely made bezel


Thanks!!!


----------



## Yamawammer

A couple more I have done. Swapped bezels and straps. Much better.


----------



## Temujin

Vost said:


> Today...another Mod (090)


Hi. I've seen some info that custom seiko dials do not work with Vostoks date wheel, but your one seem to fit perfectly (I believe it's a dagaz dial?). So do they line up, or you had to modify the movement? I almost pulled a trigger on a blue doxa dial, but now I'm worried it won't work with the Vostok..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova910

mxm said:


> I've been looking for a bezel like this!
> Where did you find it?


If you think about the bronze bezel on my watch, it was designed by me and produced on a cnc lathe.
You can call it unique as there are only two pieces of the entirely. 
You can't buy this exact type on the net I think.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Temujin said:


> Hi. I've seen some info that custom seiko dials do not work with Vostoks date wheel, but your one seem to fit perfectly (I believe it's a dagaz dial?). So do they line up, or you had to modify the movement? I almost pulled a trigger on a blue doxa dial, but now I'm worried it won't work with the Vostok..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


The dial feet on Seiko dials do not line up with Vostok movements. To use a Seiko dial, remove the dial feet, and fit the dial using dial dots or pads.

Steve.


----------



## Jake_P

NOTSHARP said:


> The dial feet on Seiko dials do not line up with Vostok movements. To use a Seiko dial, remove the dial feet, and fit the dial using dial dots or pads.
> 
> Steve.


I think he was asking about the date window/date wheel alignment. I was interested in this too as I was led to believe the Seiko dial date windows DON'T line up with the Vostok date wheels..it looks great so what's the secret?!

On a side note, a pair of nail clippers makes light work of trimming the dial feet off I found..


----------



## Temujin

Jake_P said:


> I think he was asking about the date window/date wheel alignment. I was interested in this too as I was led to believe the Seiko dial date windows DON'T line up with the Vostok date wheels..it looks great so what's the secret?!
> 
> On a side note, a pair of nail clippers makes light work of trimming the dial feet off I found..


Yup, exactly what I meant. Dial is the last part of the build I'm planning, all other parts are ordered, just wondering if it would work or not.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

Too many angles on the 670 case, for my liking.:roll:

Knocking the sharp corners off seemed like a good idea. :-d

From this:



To this:



The orange dial movement ended up in another 670, for comparison.



Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Fitted a few new parts to my 811.

New dial
Red date ring
Handset re-lumed with aged patina lume.
2414





I have to get a decent strap for it. NATO is not my thing. :-d

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Group shot of my latest efforts.



Who knows how long they will last in their present form. :-d

Steve.


----------



## stevarad

NOTSHARP said:


> Fitted a few new parts to my 811.
> 
> New dial
> Red date ring
> Handset re-lumed with aged patina lume.
> 2414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get a decent strap for it. NATO is not my thing. :-d
> 
> Steve.


If I remember, You did explain somwhere how did You manage to make such beautiful 811 watch case and bezel?

I would like to try...

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## NOTSHARP

stevarad said:


> If I remember, You did explain somwhere how did You manage to make such beautiful 811 watch case and bezel?
> 
> I would like to try...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


 Yes, I did, but the search facility here is not user friendly. <|

It was around the middle of last year,IIR.

Basically, the chrome was stripped off with muriatic acid, and the brass treated with Birchwood Casey Gun Blue solution. A coat of Renaissance Wax to seal the finish.

It has not changed, or had further treatment, in almost a year.

Hope this helps.

Steve.


----------



## mxm

NOTSHARP said:


> Fitted a few new parts to my 811.
> 
> New dial
> Red date ring
> Handset re-lumed with aged patina lume.
> 2414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get a decent strap for it. NATO is not my thing. :-d
> 
> Steve.


I don't think you can do better than that NATO with brass hardware. Looks perfect.
Except maybe with zulu rings. Or with nobuk or crazy horse leather.


----------



## mxm

NOTSHARP said:


> Fitted a few new parts to my 811.
> 
> New dial
> Red date ring
> Handset re-lumed with aged patina lume.
> 2414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get a decent strap for it. NATO is not my thing. :-d
> 
> Steve.


I don't think you can do better than that NATO with brass hardware. Looks perfect.
Except maybe with zulu rings. Or with nobuk or crazy horse leather.


----------



## mxm

NOTSHARP said:


>


Looks very much like the 020 case!


----------



## mxm

Alf92 said:


> View attachment 14050195


Your very own Vostok Mechana!


----------



## mxm

Nova910 said:


> If you think about the bronze bezel on my watch, it was designed by me and produced on a cnc lathe.
> You can call it unique as there are only two pieces of the entirely.
> You can't buy this exact type on the net I think.


I was going to say!
I looked it up on AM Watches and they don't have it, of course.
Going to have to find me someone with a lathe...


----------



## alexg989

Hi everyone, apologies if this question is not in the right section!

I was wondering if someone could advise me on how I might be able to mod a brass case (420 perhaps?) To house an automatic (self winding) movement?

I was told by someone that all of the amphibia cases are stainless steel only, and that only some of the thicker/taller cases from amphibia line can fit the self winding mechanisms. But this means only stainless steel cases exist that fit the self winding mechanisms... I wanted a vintage brass one...

Is there an easy way to tell what will fit into what?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Utva_56

alexg989 said:


> Hi everyone, apologies if this question is not in the right section!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could advise me on how I might be able to mod a brass case (420 perhaps?) To house an automatic (self winding) movement?
> 
> I was told by someone that all of the amphibia cases are stainless steel only, and that only some of the thicker/taller cases from amphibia line can fit the self winding mechanisms. But this means only stainless steel cases exist that fit the self winding mechanisms... I wanted a vintage brass one...
> 
> Is there an easy way to tell what will fit into what?
> 
> Thanks for your time!


You can fit auto movement in Komandirski 921 case ( that is brass case chrome plated) , and is 50 m wr. You can buy ready 921 with 2416 movement. Then you can do a brass mod. 420 is 304 s.s. case.


----------



## Utva_56

Brass case goes good with leather starp , as per my 92 brass , scuba dude mod , with hand made , uniqe strap.

View attachment 92_scuba_dude_brass.jpg


----------



## alexg989

Utva_56 said:


> You can fit auto movement in Komandirski 921 case ( that is brass case chrome plated) , and is 50 m wr. You can buy ready 921 with 2416 movement. Then you can do a brass mod. 420 is 304 s.s. case.


Thank you very much for the advice! I think that's the way I will go.

Is the 921 the only brass case that can fit the automatic movements? Haha, there is so much to learn and it seems impossible to work it out by oneself without asking everybody many questions 

So thanks again for your time!


----------



## NOTSHARP

mxm said:


> Looks very much like the 020 case!


 So glad that you think so. 

I have been after an 020 case, but they have been out of stock for a while, and thought that altering the 670 would produce something close.

Steve.


----------



## stevarad

This one is choice of my oldes 6 year old daughter. It is something like weekend ritual.."Ok, help Daddy to choose watch to wear today". She picked this one for today. "Daddy you must wear this one, this one is royalllll.."

What do you think, did she make good choice?

I like it...









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## PanKorop

stevarad said:


> This one is choice of my oldes 6 year old daughter. It is something like weekend ritual.."Ok, help Daddy to choose watch to wear today". She picked this one for today. "Daddy you must wear this one, this one is royalllll.."


Well, it is more like imperiallll... :-d


----------



## stevarad

Although I wanted to put it in WRUW. ... It is only "modded" with carbon strap. But looks good..

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

PanKorop said:


> Well, it is more like imperiallll... :-d


Yes, more like for Tzar..o

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Vost

Jake_P said:


> I think he was asking about the date window/date wheel alignment. I was interested in this too as I was led to believe the Seiko dial date windows DON'T line up with the Vostok date wheels..it looks great so what's the secret?!
> 
> On a side note, a pair of nail clippers makes light work of trimming the dial feet off I found..


Ok, that's one .... "Fixed 15-Date mod" ..;-)
That was my only solution, and currently there are no others ..
By the way - the ral date on a watch was never so important to me ...

Hope it helps.


----------



## stevarad

090 case, 2415 movement. dechromed bezel with HCL. brushed case and leather strap.









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## onastar1989

Vost said:


> Ok, that's one .... "Fixed 15-Date mod" ..;-)
> That was my only solution, and currently there are no others ..
> By the way - the ral date on a watch was never so important to me ...
> 
> Hope it helps.


I was just about to ask if you "fixed" the date wheel, when I saw your first post using this Dagaz dial. What a great solution - I think a lot of people on this forum having been wanting to make a "Voxa" mod. Changing the date on these is so much work anyway, and my aging eyes can't see it anyway. :roll:

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Vost

onastar1989 said:


> ..Changing the date on these is so much work anyway, and my aging eyes can't see it anyway..


I´m also not so young anymore (50+), my eyes are also not perfect for close objects, and in the last time I don´t make date settings on my watches. 
Prefer watches without date ...
But all these Dox-A Dials unfortunately have one ..:-d;-)


----------



## Vost

-double-


----------



## jimzilla

Finally got around to doing another tank watch today, check it out.

Flavinov C1 Green Lume Tank Dial

Flavinov C1 Green Lume Bkack Hand Set

Black Date Wheel

L.C.B.I. bezel Insert

Toothed Bezel

Large Glass Back

Swiss Reimagined Carbon/Red Sport Strap


----------



## stevarad

wow....

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## jimzilla

Now I have 2 Tank watches in the collection!


----------



## jimzilla

I changed the seconds hand on the tank watch, seemed like the dial face needed a little more pop to match the band a little better, what do you think?


----------



## NOTSHARP

jimzilla said:


> I changed the seconds hand on the tank watch, seemed like the dial face needed a little more pop to match the band a little better, what do you think?


 That works, for sure. |>

It is surprising, how a seemingly simple alteration, can transform the look. Some good. Some, not so.

You got it correct, IMO.:-!

Steve.


----------



## jimzilla

Welcome to the forum comrade stevarad, best regards to you.


----------



## stevarad

jimzilla said:


> Welcome to the forum comrade stevarad, best regards to you.


Thanks. I have always been amazed how creative and skilled members are here in f10..

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

stevarad said:


> Thanks. I have always been amazed how creative and skilled members are here in f10..


They are indeed.

I am amazed that there appears to be no end to the inventions and mods. I thought we had reached the end of what is possible but now there is a new group of guys with creativity and skill who bring a new realm of possibilities. 
3-D printing, laser cutting, laser etching, case blacking...... it never ends !!


----------



## stevarad

And thank God for that. Never ending, never boring...

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## jimzilla

I have not been on this that site that long but in the last month I have noticed more than a handful of new members, our power grows stronger my comrades! .... |>


----------



## jimzilla

Matt_Bored_O said:


> They are indeed.
> 
> I am amazed that there appears to be no end to the inventions and mods. I thought we had reached the end of what is possible but now there are a whole new group of guys with creatitivity and skill who bring a new realm of possibilities.
> 3-D printing, laser cutting, laser etching, case blacking...... it never ends !!


actually I wouldnt mind getting a 3D Dial for my Komanderskie cadet, anyone know anything about that? .... :-!
Let me know, thanks, James.


----------



## cortman

I brushed the bezel and case of this 710059. Didn't know the bezel was brass when I started, but I actually liked the resulting look.


----------



## PDAdict

Today









Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

I had a bezel that I was not fond of.



The insert, being ceramic, was very hard. I tried immersion in boiling water, but the glue held. I was not concerned with saving the insert, so a gas torch was used to heat things up, until the insert cracked. Easy enough then, to remove it from the bezel.

I turned down an old brass bezel, on my lathe,until it fitted, polished, and coloured with Gun Blue solution. Glued in place, and waxed.

Depending on the light, is shows some interesting colour.







Steve.


----------



## stevarad

Again, masterpiece...


----------



## stevarad

Is this what You use? (I have problem to find sellers which will deliver to Serbia, and this one will)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Birchwood-...m=263088197004&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## stevarad

Or this one?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Birchwood-...m=264169241827&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Nova910

stevarad said:


> 090 case, 2415 movement. dechromed bezel with HCL. brushed case and leather strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


Very nice, you mean hydrocloric acid under HCL?
In what concetrate do you use it for dechroming?


----------



## stevarad

Nova910 said:


> Very nice, you mean hydrocloric acid under HCL?
> In what concetrate do you use it for dechroming?


Yes. Commercial packing for domestic use (cleaning, desinfection..). It should be available in almost every store. I think they are about 10-15%. I need to check.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Nova910 said:


> Very nice, you mean hydrocloric acid under HCL?
> In what concetrate do you use it for dechroming?


Also known as muriatic acid..

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## NOTSHARP

stevarad said:


> Or this one?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Birchwood-...m=264169241827&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


 Yes. Perma Blue. |>

I have not tried the first one that you linked to. I have tried the paste version, but I was not impressed with it.

Steve.


----------



## stevarad

And how do You apply it on watch case/bezel? Paint it or dip it in colour for some time?


----------



## NOTSHARP

stevarad said:


> And how do Zou apply it on watch case/bezel? Paint it or dip it in colour for some time?


 Make sure that you de-grease the item. I use Isopropyl Alcohol. Wear gloves to prevent oils from your skin contacting the clean surface.

I apply the solution with a cotton bud (Q Tip). It reacts immediately. Repeat applications will give a darker finish.

Hope this helps.

Steve.


----------



## stevarad

NOTSHARP said:


> Make sure that you de-grease the item. I use Isopropyl Alcohol. Wear gloves to prevent oils from your skin contacting the clean surface.
> 
> I apply the solution with a cotton bud (Q Tip). It reacts immediately. Repeat applications will give a darker finish.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Steve.


Thank You.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Sporkboy

That bezel turned out amazing. I love the idea of dechroming through acid.I will have to try that.


----------



## stevarad

Of course, bezel is made of brass...


----------



## onastar1989

PDAdict said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


Nice. Where did you find the cathedral hands?
Thanks!


----------



## kakefe

Used new bezel from meranom on B&w dude









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quiller

Simple mod - Neptune in a 710 case


----------



## PDAdict

onastar1989 said:


> Nice. Where did you find the cathedral hands?
> Thanks!


https://komandirskie.com/catalog/aksesuary/zapchasti_parts/komplekt_strelok_3/
But they have a very bad lumen. Worse than the originals

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## A.Sev

Another big mod project

A while back, my GF (now Fiance) commented that she wished women's watches were as useful as men's - pointing to my various dive watches with their lumed indices, bezels, WR, etc. She showed me the watches she had, and essentially they are just jewelry pretending to be useful. No minute track, no WR, tiny, illegible hands. When I looked at the official Vostok Ladies Amphibia line, I was similarly disappointed - Unlike the mens watches, the Lady Amphibia series are all chromed brass cases, no useful indices, 50m WR... All the things she complained about.

We can do better! We have the technology. So I fired up Inkscape and started down the road towards the "*Mария*" project.

First, a new dial that took some of the harder, more utilitarian edges off many of the mens dials, while still maintaining the useful parts:









I picked up some Flavinov hands, attached my new printed dial to a sanded down donor dial, and laid in some Noctilumina B17F to match the blue lume on the hands.









Once that was done, I decided to use a 420 series case - Being that her wrists are right under 6" this is a good size without being overly large. To combat the thickness of the watch I used one of the flat casebacks and a hand-wind movement (2414), along with a stainless crown and dot-dash bezel. Total thickness came in at just shy of 13mm

Case and the rest of the hardware was bead blasted to a satin finish (hard to photograph, it's not as matte as it looks. the difference was a straight glass bead media, instead of a more agressive AlOx or AlOx/Glass mix) and the crystal retention ring and the bezel were painted to compliment the dial.

I did strip out the date layer to give me a little more clearance for the hands, due to the thicker dial (which worked out far easier than when I did my Terraphibia on a 2415). I added short, tapered leather strap (18-16mm) that just happens to be the same color as everything else (total accident) and that was pretty much it.


----------



## PanKorop

Well, Мария is a lucky girl to get such a “From Russia with love” unique piece, personal, functional and feminine.
The choice of format, colours and finishes is absolutely brilliant!
How many hours of work altogether?


----------



## NOTSHARP

A.Sev, that is superb. :-!


Very, very nicely done.







Steve.


----------



## A.Sev

PanKorop said:


> Well, Мария is a lucky girl to get such a "From Russia with love" unique piece, personal, functional and feminine.
> The choice of format, colours and finishes is absolutely brilliant!
> How many hours of work altogether?


Thanks!

Honestly don't recall. Probably a few hours playing around with dial designs, a couple getting the case and movement prepped, and another couple working on assembling the dial itself. I print a whole sheet at once, and this time I ended up going through 3 until I got everything glued down perfect. Lots of time spend waiting for stuff to dry (lume, paint, multiple layers of UV blocker and clearcoat on the dial, Epoxy, etc)


----------



## EPK

A.Sev said:


> Another big mod project
> 
> A while back, my GF (now Fiance) commented that she wished women's watches were as useful as men's - pointing to my various dive watches with their lumed indices, bezels, WR, etc. She showed me the watches she had, and essentially they are just jewelry pretending to be useful. No minute track, no WR, tiny, illegible hands. When I looked at the official Vostok Ladies Amphibia line, I was similarly disappointed - Unlike the mens watches, the Lady Amphibia series are all chromed brass cases, no useful indices, 50m WR... All the things she complained about.
> 
> We can do better! We have the technology. So I fired up Inkscape and started down the road towards the "*Mария*" project.
> 
> First, a new dial that took some of the harder, more utilitarian edges off many of the mens dials, while still maintaining the useful parts:
> 
> View attachment 14065781
> 
> 
> I picked up some Flavinov hands, attached my new printed dial to a sanded down donor dial, and laid in some Noctilumina B17F to match the blue lume on the hands.
> 
> View attachment 14065783
> 
> 
> Once that was done, I decided to use a 420 series case - Being that her wrists are right under 6" this is a good size without being overly large. To combat the thickness of the watch I used one of the flat casebacks and a hand-wind movement (2414), along with a stainless crown and dot-dash bezel. Total thickness came in at just shy of 13mm
> 
> Case and the rest of the hardware was bead blasted to a satin finish (hard to photograph, it's not as matte as it looks) and the crystal retention ring and the bezel were painted to compliment the dial.
> 
> I did strip out the date layer to give me a little more clearance for the hands, due to the thicker dial (which worked out far easier than when I did my Terraphibia on a 2415). I added short, tapered leather strap (18-16mm) that just happens to be the same color as everything else (total accident) and that was pretty much it.
> 
> View attachment 14065785
> 
> 
> View attachment 14065787
> 
> 
> View attachment 14065789
> 
> 
> View attachment 14065791


That's amazing. You're very talented.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

A.Sev said:


>


Magnificent!

My wife could use one of these. It kills me to see her wear a quartz so she can have an affordable 
waterproof watch.

If Vostok believes there could be a women's market large enough for the #420 and perhaps the 060 then I would expect to see them produce such units as this one that A. Sev has created.

The recent production of the short caseback was desperately needed. We don't need a tall caseback with the 2409 / 2414 and the 420 is like a UFO with the tall caseback. 
_
The Ladies' A.Sev. Amphibia _: a new trend has been created.

.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

NOTSHARP said:


> Steve.


Steve, this is great.

I do not like the short height of the standard Vostok bezels.

Your idea to cut the diameter of a standard bezel and use it as an insert in a taller stainless
bezel is a brilliant method to have a brass bezel which sits higher.


----------



## A.Sev

I almost forgot, what good is a mod without a lume shot?









B17F is a really perfect match for whatever Flavinov is using for his blue lume.


----------



## stevarad

A.Sev said:


> Another big mod project
> 
> A while back, my GF (now Fiance) commented that she wished women's watches were as useful as men's - pointing to my various dive watches with their lumed indices, bezels, WR, etc. She showed me the watches she had, and essentially they are just jewelry pretending to be useful. No minute track, no WR, tiny, illegible hands. When I looked at the official Vostok Ladies Amphibia line, I was similarly disappointed - Unlike the mens watches, the Lady Amphibia series are all chromed brass cases, no useful indices, 50m WR... All the things she complained about.
> 
> We can do better! We have the technology. So I fired up Inkscape and started down the road towards the "*Mария*" project.
> 
> First, a new dial that took some of the harder, more utilitarian edges off many of the mens dials, while still maintaining the useful parts:
> 
> View attachment 14065781
> 
> 
> I picked up some Flavinov hands, attached my new printed dial to a sanded down donor dial, and laid in some Noctilumina B17F to match the blue lume on the hands.
> 
> View attachment 14065783
> 
> 
> Once that was done, I decided to use a 420 series case - Being that her wrists are right under 6" this is a good size without being overly large. To combat the thickness of the watch I used one of the flat casebacks and a hand-wind movement (2414), along with a stainless crown and dot-dash bezel. Total thickness came in at just shy of 13mm
> 
> Case and the rest of the hardware was bead blasted to a satin finish (hard to photograph, it's not as matte as it looks. the difference was a straight glass bead media, instead of a more agressive AlOx or AlOx/Glass mix) and the crystal retention ring and the bezel were painted to compliment the dial.
> 
> I did strip out the date layer to give me a little more clearance for the hands, due to the thicker dial (which worked out far easier than when I did my Terraphibia on a 2415). I added short, tapered leather strap (18-16mm) that just happens to be the same color as everything else (total accident) and that was pretty much it.
> 
> View attachment 14065785
> 
> 
> View attachment 14065787
> 
> 
> View attachment 14065789
> 
> 
> View attachment 14065791


This is so beautiful. This is so nice present. This is telling so much about You being good as future husband...

And You can start serious bussines with this...I would be the first buyer in long line.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Quiller

Nice job! your gal should be proud to wear that watch!

A question on your mod, I see from your post you used a 2414 movement to fit the thinner case back.
I saw someone ask on the meranom site if it would be okay to use a 2415 with the rotor removed, and the thinner case back.
The answer was yes, but not recommended, because there would be no over wind protection.
I'm a bit confused because the automatic 2415 movement has over wind protection. Would removing the rotor get rid of the over wind protection?

I'm thinking of a thin 420 project for my daughter.


----------



## 24h

Quiller said:


> Nice job! your gal should be proud to wear that watch!
> 
> A question on your mod, I see from your post you used a 2414 movement to fit the thinner case back.
> I saw someone ask on the meranom site if it would be okay to use a 2415 with the rotor removed, and the thinner case back.
> The answer was yes, but not recommended, because there would be no over wind protection.
> I'm a bit confused because the automatic 2415 movement has over wind protection. Would removing the rotor get rid of the over wind protection?
> 
> I'm thinking of a thin 420 project for my daughter.


2415 with no rotor would just mean that you would be winding by hand forever. 
You can do what I did and also replace the main spring/barrel with one from a 2414 so it will stop after a full wind.


----------



## DocTone

.... matt is matt is matt 
Second hand still missing ... finished the strap to close the picture more


----------



## DocTone

NOTSHARP said:


> I had a bezel that I was not fond of
> 
> The insert, being ceramic, was very hard. I tried immersion in boiling water, but the glue held. I was not concerned with saving the insert, so a gas torch was used to heat things up, until the insert cracked. Easy enough then, to remove it from the bezel.
> 
> I turned down an old brass bezel, on my lathe,until it fitted, polished, and coloured with Gun Blue solution. Glued in place, and waxed.
> 
> Depending on the light, is shows some interesting colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


Excellent !


----------



## Sporkboy

A.Sev said:


> Another big mod project...
> 
> View attachment 14065781
> 
> 
> View attachment 14065783
> 
> 
> View attachment 14065785
> 
> 
> View attachment 14065787
> 
> 
> View attachment 14065789
> 
> 
> View attachment 14065791


Holy smokes. Not only is this well executed, but it shows an understanding of how classic design elements can go together (font, color, negative space...), but also an analysis of what the target audience actually needed in a watch. Some watch manufacturers can't seem to get either of these things right. Very nicely done.


----------



## onastar1989

PDAdict said:


> https://komandirskie.com/catalog/aksesuary/zapchasti_parts/komplekt_strelok_3/
> But they have a very bad lumen. Worse than the originals
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Temujin

I can't wait for my new mods to come in from One-step-closer guys. I decided to go for a doxa style mod, changing a bezel, dial (although it's not a doxa one, couldn't find one without a date window), as bezel insert from yobokies, new endmill bracelet from Miltat, new hands from Raffles time, and even a gilded movement ring just for the sake of having it inside lol (will need to order a big window case back to take advantage of it though). Waiting is so hard.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PDAdict

My last project. Face by @igorIV









Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

beautiful art. Congrats

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Temujin

PDAdict said:


> My last project. Face by @igorIV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


Doxa is popular in modding community) I'm making one too. Your one looks very cool, my dial is not going to be anywhere close to doxa one unfortunately

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Temujin

Also, we should all write to these guys to show them we're interested in this bezel for vostok  I sent him a message, he said he is considering doing a Vostok version but I think he'll have more confidence with more people showing interest.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302638619973

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yamawammer

A couple I played with this weekend.


----------



## DocTone

Too many parts left in the box ..have to been treated now 
119 case, sunburst AM Dial I re-lumed .., modified Igor hands, straps modified to match lug, steel bracelet brushed
Bezel I will change ... unholy ..this print on it


----------



## stevarad

Yamawammer said:


> A couple I played with this weekend.


How fid You paint the case?

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Yamawammer said:


> A couple I played with this weekend.


and more photos please....

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Yamawammer

stevarad said:


> How fid You paint the case?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


I acid etched the case.


----------



## Yamawammer

stevarad said:


> How fid You paint the case?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


I acid etched the case.


----------



## Yamawammer

A Few more. I'm going to do another one and then Blue it. Hope it turns out good.


----------



## stevarad

Yamawammer said:


> I acid etched the case.


which acid you used?

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Yamawammer

1 part muriatic, 1 part hydrogen Peroxide


----------



## jimzilla

It looks like your using white glue as a mask? and how long does it take to etch it.


----------



## WatchRookie2

kakefe said:


> if i can manage to adjust hands I d like use these plongeur hands on my Doxa mod..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


Really love that bezel+insert. Can you share what and where I can find it? Thanks.


----------



## onastar1989

WatchRookie2 said:


> Really love that bezel+insert. Can you share what and where I can find it? Thanks.


The knurled bezel can be found on eBay.
The insert can be found at dagazwatch.com


----------



## Yamawammer

Using a paint pen to mask. I let the case soak for about 45 minutes.


----------



## stevoe

Made a small mod this afternoon. Changed the case from 42 to 12, added a new crown (with B) and a black bezel from Meranom. Now it's a summer watch... 









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## 24h

stevoe said:


> Made a small mod this afternoon. Changed the case from 42 to 12, added a new crown (with B) and a black bezel from Meranom. Now it's a summer watch...
> 
> View attachment 14074831
> 
> 
> Best wishes
> Stephan


Almost what I had in mind for my next mod, but all those parts in a 420 case. Should've snapped a picture before swapping cases. :-d


----------



## DocTone

stevarad said:


> which acid you used?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


Use Iron III chloride The best way 
Ok teaser 








Or here 
View attachment 14076267


By the way the above Dial ,I found miles away in the outback of US ..several hundred years old b-) ( thx mate ! ) .


----------



## stevarad

HA! Thank You! Excellent.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## EPK

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> Use Iron III chloride The best way
> Ok teaser
> View attachment 14076241
> 
> 
> Or here
> View attachment 14076267
> 
> 
> By the way the above Dial ,I found miles away in the outback of US ..several hundred years old b-) ( thx mate ! ) .
> 
> View attachment 14076287


How did You made those patterns?

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Use Iron III chloride The best way
> Ok teaser
> View attachment 14076241
> 
> 
> Or here
> View attachment 14076267
> 
> 
> By the way the above Dial ,I found miles away in the outback of US ..several hundred years old b-) ( thx mate ! ) .
> 
> View attachment 14076287


I thought I recognized that dial!
You put it to good use.
Cheers.


----------



## DocTone

stevarad said:


> How did You made those patterns?
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


Go to YouTube : etching knife , acid etching knife ... etc. pp
A lot of Tutorial .. and how to do. 
Nevertheless have a look to the safety instruction!


----------



## Vioviv

stevoe said:


> Made a small mod this afternoon. Changed the case from 42 to 12, added a new crown (with B) and a black bezel from Meranom. Now it's a summer watch...
> 
> View attachment 14074831
> 
> 
> Best wishes
> Stephan


Fabulous. Love the PVD bezel. I saw it earlier on Meranom and was worried how it might look on a stainless steel case, but you answered the question. Just ordered it for my old-school unmodded 710 scuba dude!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vioviv

Holy cow there are some truly amazing mods on this thread.
There are some insanely creative members here.
Really enjoying checking them out.


----------



## Yamawammer

Your etching is incredible! Going to do another one and do a pattern using vinyl.


----------



## onastar1989

I thought this might interest some of the modders who have been recently posting about wanting to make a "Doxa" homage.
I found these HMT pilot watches from India for about $14 on eBay. The watch cases are 35mm, so I am guessing the dials would be close to 28mm-30mm. I can't say exactly - I have not ordered one yet. Here are some pics next to a real Doxa dial.


----------



## Temujin

onastar1989 said:


> I thought this might interest some of the modders who have been recently posting about wanting to make a "Doxa" homage.
> I found these HMT pilot watches from India for about $14 on eBay. The watch cases are 35mm, so I am guessing the dials would be close to 28mm-30mm. I can't say exactly - I have not ordered one yet. Here are some pics next to a real Doxa dial.
> View attachment 14079569
> 
> View attachment 14079571
> 
> View attachment 14079575
> 
> View attachment 14079579
> 
> View attachment 14079581
> 
> View attachment 14079583


Nice find! Thanks for sharing, seems like a viable option. Probably will have poor lume for the price, but doxa isn't the hardest ones to relume I don't think.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

Yamawammer said:


> Your etching is incredible! Going to do another one and do a pattern using vinyl.


Use polished cases! Clean it properly by alcohol or acetone. 
Cover all critical areas by nail lacquer (inner of case, etc. ) 
Then use a thin permanent marker e.g. edding (thinner means more detail) 
Good luck


----------



## stevarad

EPK said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It would be even more "tudorish" in 110 case.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Parkgate

Yamawammer said:


> A Few more. I'm going to do another one and then Blue it. Hope it turns out good.


Stainless bezel (not chrome on brass) I presume?


----------



## KalashniKEV

I see all the mod bezels for the Amphibia- is anyone making a coin edge bezel for the SE20?


----------



## Yamawammer

Nice. I wouldn't have thought that marker would mask. Good to know.


----------



## Yamawammer

Parkgate said:


> Stainless bezel (not chrome on brass) I presume?


LOL.. Funny!


----------



## Yamawammer

Parkgate said:


> Stainless bezel (not chrome on brass) I presume?


LOL.. Funny!


----------



## DocTone

Yamawammer said:


> Nice. I wouldn't have thought that marker would mask. Good to know.


Do it properly , slowly. Clean properly before. Use rubber gloves. 
Important polished case. 
Submerse into fluid slowly. Don't move in the Fluid. 
Heat fluid to 40 degree Celsius ( bottle with fluid is staying in warm water) 
I using this one https://www.conrad.de/de/p/staedtle...nsert_kz=VQ&s_kwcid=AL!222!3!310311712783!!!g!!


----------



## DocTone

Easter weekend .. going easy


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> Do it properly , slowly. Clean properly before. Use rubber gloves.
> Important polished case.
> Submerse into fluid slowly. Don't move in the Fluid.
> Heat fluid to 40 degree Celsius ( bottle with fluid is staying in warm water)
> I using this one https://www.conrad.de/de/p/staedtle...nsert_kz=VQ&s_kwcid=AL!222!3!310311712783!!!g!!


For how long to keep it in FeCl3? How long do You keep it for those efects on pics?

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## DocTone

stevarad said:


> For how long to keep it in FeCl3? How long do You keep it for those efects on pics?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


If you use fresh Fe3Cl @40 Celsius .. 25min -30min

Important is that you protect surfaces which have to NOT to be treated: 
Inner case , threads ! , holes of stem and springs , also the complete area of glass including the whole outsiide surfaces all around ! (Otherwise risk that bezel doesn't fit correctly anymore ) 
The colour of nail lacquer is your choice


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> If you use fresh Fe3Cl @40 Celsius .. 25min -30min
> 
> Important is that you protect surfaces which have to NOT to be treated:
> Inner case , threads ! , holes of stem and springs , also the complete area of glass including the whole outsiide surfaces all around ! (Otherwise risk that bezel doesn't fit correctly anymore )
> The colour of nail lacquer is your choice


Your advices are pure gold. Thanks.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## DocTone

stevarad said:


> Your advices are pure gold. Thanks.
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


No pure Vostok steel  
Like I said couloured nail lacquer! So you see where surfaces are not covered. 
Do this properly.

Anyway needs pics here otherwise so boring 
Very nice warm spring-day today


----------



## WatchRookie2

DocTone said:


> Easter weekend .. going easy
> 
> View attachment 14081879


I really like the bezel and insert. Can you tell me where you found them? I'm trying to picture that solid black insert on my blue scuba dude. Thx.


----------



## FreddyNorton

Here is my weekend project. Realized I wanted something that was Vostok but not a diver. So I transplanted my movement/dial/hands into a frankens case I got cheap off Ebay a while back. Swap was pretty easy all I had to do was swap out the movement holder and case back to clear the rotor and everything fit like a glove even the stem/crown combo. This watch had the 17 jewel hand winding version of this movement. The dial was a bit too small so I painted the movement holder blue to match and now it gives it a pretty neat effect of the dial floating in there. I want to put it on a nice leather strap any suggestions for a nice soft (cheap) leather strap 18m?

The little dust under the glass is because my canned air ran out. You really really notice how important that stuff is when you run out of it. I will get more and fix it soon.


----------



## Father of five

That is beautiful 
Did you make the face by hand or did you purchase it


----------



## FreddyNorton

Father of five said:


> That is beautiful
> Did you make the face by hand or did you purchase it


Thanks! They are from Raffles-Time on ebay.


----------



## FreddyNorton

Father of five said:


> That is beautiful
> Did you make the face by hand or did you purchase it


Thanks! They are from Raffles-Time on ebay.


----------



## DocTone

WatchRookie2 said:


> I really like the bezel and insert. Can you tell me where you found them? I'm trying to picture that solid black insert on my blue scuba dude. Thx.


Atlas bezel by OSC 
black stark ceramic insert by dlwwatches (flat design !)


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Atlas bezel by OSC
> black stark ceramic insert by dlwwatches (flat design !)


Dagaz is coming out with an all black insert:

https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/47551


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> Dagaz is coming out with an all black insert:
> 
> https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/47551


Yes, in earlier days also OSC offered a full black. The black was more deeper 
Unfortunately discontinued. 
Dagaz one is not bad .... but the ceramic gives more „noble" feeling

By the way this remember me .. of one my first mods ( meanwhile in other trustful hands )

(Dagaz insert )


----------



## RedFroggy

My Amphibian 420647 acquired a new 555 PVD bezel from Meranom


----------



## dropmyload

My Favinov mod. I love her!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yamawammer

Just got this in. Already had to mess with it. 
Brushed the chrome off, SS crown, new bezel, NATO and new hands going on tomorrow.


----------



## Nova910

Vostok Amphibia 420 Black Submarine mod finished yesterday evening.
I like it.


----------



## Yamawammer

Also did this up for my 10 year old daughter. She just informed me that she wants to start collecting watches.


----------



## DocTone

Yamawammer said:


> Just got this in. Already had to mess with it.
> Brushed the chrome off, SS crown, new bezel, NATO and new hands going on tomorrow.


Very cool , please can you show pic from side / wrist 
Thought also about this bezel, unsure looks like on a bigger case


----------



## Yamawammer

DocTone said:


> Yamawammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this in. Already had to mess with it.
> Brushed the chrome off, SS crown, new bezel, NATO and new hands going on tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool , please can you show pic from side / wrist
> Thought also about this bezel, unsure looks like on a bigger case
Click to expand...

Thank you. I absolutely love this bezel. Going to order another one.


----------



## Yamawammer

Now, what color hands to put on today? White paddle?


----------



## Father of five

Yamawammer said:


> Just got this in. Already had to mess with it.
> Brushed the chrome off, SS crown, new bezel, NATO and new hands going on tomorrow.


I love that bezel and the way it protects the crystal 
who manufactures the bezel and are they for sale


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Father of five said:


> who manufactures the bezel and are they for sale


pers184 bezel

Guys, don't forget to always give info. of parts, sellers, etc.


----------



## rainbowbattlekid

Hey all, newbie with a few questions:

1. So I am considering getting some kind of black-dial scuba dude, with a black bezel. I've seen a couple sites that sell bezels and a couple that sell the inserts separately. Is this all I'd need or would I need some kind of tools? How difficult is this?

ALso if anyone has a similar setup to this, post your pictures! I am not sure exactly what configuration I want (420 vs 710, which bezel, etc)









2. I have an older soviet Gagarin Amphibia, with the usual 420 bezel, except with a lume dot at 12. Is it possible to get a replacement for this?

3. Anyone know where I can find this bezel? The ones I've seen on ebay look a little different:









Or at least like, the ones on ebay, some of these pepsi bezels look shinier and some look more matte. is that just the pictures or does the seller matter for something like this?


----------



## Yamawammer

Built these up today. Have three cases they are going into tomorrow. I’ll post pics later. 2 black and 1 burnt bronze. Going to have to work with the bezels I have on hand. Still a few weeks out from receiving new stock.


----------



## PanKorop

Yamawammer said:


> Thank you. I absolutely love this bezel. Going to order another one.


It looks even more brutal on the 420 case, as D. Persidsky (pers184) shows it!

The perfect "field & tuxedo" bezel, as it's useful for both outdoors and cocktails: the Amphibia's plain glass becomes a vodka shooter-glass! :-d


----------



## stevarad

Just changed bezel and strap. Very easy but nice mod. White bezel insert and white leather strap









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Yamawammer

Nice to see some white!


----------



## sideways2

Agreed... very nice white!!


----------



## Yamawammer

Finished up three with cerekoted cases. The green Amphibian will be getting a different bezel and insert as soon as it gets here from Russia. So next year sometime. Lol
The stock bezel on the 090 case is not cerekoted. I achieved that look by putting a torch to it. Couldn’t believe how close the color came to the burnt bronze color on the case.


----------



## stevarad

Yamawammer said:


> Finished up three with cerekoted cases. The green Amphibian will be getting a different bezel and insert as soon as it gets here from Russia. So next year sometime. Lol
> The stock bezel on the 090 case is not cerekoted. I achieved that look by putting a torch to it. Couldn't believe how close the color came to the burnt bronze color on the case.


and what did you done to 150 case for colour?

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Yamawammer

stevarad said:


> and what did you done to 150 case for colour?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


The 150 case is cerekoted in black.


----------



## DocTone

Yamawammer said:


> Finished up three with cerekoted cases. The green Amphibian will be getting a different bezel and insert as soon as it gets here from Russia. So next year sometime. Lol
> The stock bezel on the 090 case is not cerekoted. I achieved that look by putting a torch to it. Couldn't believe how close the color came to the burnt bronze color on the case.


Very nice ideas and realization! Well done.
The 090 is a jewel IMHO.

By the way : you can coat also the the crowns. Only removing the seal. The coating doesn't destroy the material of the inner parts .. also the stem will fit


----------



## Yamawammer

DocTone said:


> Very nice ideas and realization! Well done.
> The 090 is a jewel IMHO.
> 
> By the way : you can coat also the the crowns. Only removing the seal. The coating doesn't destroy the material of the inner parts .. also the stem will fit


Yeah, cerekote is really thin. I've got an idea I am going to try with the crown on the 090. We will see what happens. I have extras in stock incase I ruin it LOL. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## colt

you should try the rotor also... could be cool


----------



## Yamawammer

Well crap! Anyone notice what is wrong with the Orange Amphibian? I just noticed it in the picture. I'll see if anyone can notice the issue. And, is there an easy fix? I've never done this type of repair.


----------



## Yamawammer

DocTone said:


> Very nice ideas and realization! Well done.
> The 090 is a jewel IMHO.
> 
> By the way : you can coat also the the crowns. Only removing the seal. The coating doesn't destroy the material of the inner parts .. also the stem will fit


Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## colt

Yamawammer said:


> Well crap! Anyone notice what is wrong with the Orange Amphibian? I just noticed it in the picture. I'll see if anyone can notice the issue. And, is there an easy fix? I've never done this type of repair.


the hands are misaligned

edit: scratch that, they're fine


----------



## Yamawammer

colt said:


> the hands are misaligned
> 
> edit: scratch that, they're fine


Nope! look closer. Say around 4:00


----------



## Yamawammer

colt said:


> the hands are misaligned
> 
> edit: scratch that, they're fine


Nope! look closer. Say around 4:00


----------



## DocTone

Yamawammer said:


> Well crap! Anyone notice what is wrong with the Orange Amphibian? I just noticed it in the picture. I'll see if anyone can notice the issue. And, is there an easy fix? I've never done this type of repair.


Lume dot missing yes 
Can happen . Easiest way : buy cheap lumen ready mixed and do dot by using needle of your wife's household inventory 

PS : 
You can use also high sophisticated tools
like me  ,


----------



## Yamawammer

Awesome. Thank you sir.


----------



## DocTone

... too much text


----------



## stevarad

Yamawammer said:


> The 150 case is cerekoted in black.


Can You explaine procedure, please? How are you doing that?

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Yamawammer

stevarad said:


> Can You explaine procedure, please? How are you doing that?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


I take it to my gun shop. The cases are bead blasted and then cerekoted. Cerekote is a ceramic paint. Light but really strong. I have several firearms that have been done. Really durable finish.


----------



## Yamawammer

Double post. Sorry


----------



## 103ssv

Yamawammer said:


> I take it to my gun shop. The cases are bead blasted and then cerekoted. Cerekote is a ceramic paint. Light but really strong. I have several firearms that have been done. Really durable finish.


Won't be easy to find one in Europe who can do it, as gun ownership (thanks to leftist governments) is almost impossible.
Results is you won't find a local gun shop easily.... let alone one who is able to do it!


----------



## DocTone

103ssv said:


> Won't be easy to find one in Europe who can do it, as gun ownership (thanks to leftist governments) is almost impossible.
> Results is you won't find a local gun shop easily.... let alone one who is able to do it!


Not gun shop , yes this is not really common in Europe. 
But you can find a lot of supplier ( most industrial/mechanical issues related )which are supporting PVD coating /ceracote / DLC coatin tc.pp . Like this very friendly comprehensive and dedicated supplier in Germany
http://www.techno-coat.com


----------



## stevarad

Are there any good spray alternative? treathed with some good primer frist maybe, and than coloured with spray?

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Parkgate

Changed the crown on the modded 710 case earlier and re-brushed it (it looks much better imo than the old style crown). I also re-brushed the president bracelet to get a closer match to the brushing of the modded case whist I had the strap off the case.
The original mod with the PO style blue insert was switched a couple of months back for a plain blue insert, as the inner ring on the PO insert and the plexi retainer ring gave to much silver metal on show between the case and insert colour. Really happy with this one now.


----------



## Parkgate

stevarad said:


> Are there any good spray alternative? treathed with some good primer frist maybe, and than coloured with spray?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


Getting any paint to stick to stainless is a nightmare. Even an etch primer struggles to adhere to stainless. End result is any knocks or scratches to a painted stainless just rips the paint off. Go with a chemical coating not paint.


----------



## Parkgate

Double post again.


----------



## Yamawammer

Parkgate said:


> Changed the crown on the modded 710 case earlier and re-brushed it (it looks much better imo than the old style crown). I also re-brushed the president bracelet to get a closer match to the brushing of the modded case whist I had the strap off the case.
> The original mod with the PO style blue insert was switched a couple of months back for a plain blue insert, as the inner ring on the PO insert and the plexi retainer ring gave to much silver metal on show between the case and insert colour. Really happy with this one now.
> 
> View attachment 14099343
> 
> View attachment 14099345
> 
> View attachment 14099347
> 
> View attachment 14099349


Nice! Real clean and uniformed.


----------



## Parkgate

Yamawammer said:


> Nice! Real clean and uniformed.


Thanks, to the normal guy, they wouldn't have a clue on the case reshaping/ work involved in getting it together, especially the bracelet lugs (nightmare), its understated, but works great on the wrist.


----------



## jalcas

Vintage neptune case with modern dial, hands and bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DocTone

... after several mod in grey, black ... it was time to do something colorful. 
119 case blasted ( luckily the machined surface not disappeared), 
Hands ( sold out at Dagaz) painted, also glass ring 
Dial and hands relumed with BWG9 
Signed crown blasted
Knurled bezel from eBay ; 
Bezel insert machined from old Orginal bezel. PVD coated. 
Last not least adjusted 22mm nato to fit 18mm lug

Here we go


----------



## Yamawammer

DocTone- care to explain how you got the 22 to fit on an 18? Love the watch!


----------



## Yamawammer

Also, I have never seen that dial with the dark blue. I own two of the lighter blue dials. Love the darker. I am assuming you just trimmed the NATO to fit?


----------



## Sporkboy

Yamawammer said:


> DocTone- care to explain how you got the 22 to fit on an 18? Love the watch!


It looks like notches were cut into the NATO and then heat sealed or cut with a hot knife.


----------



## DocTone

Sporkboy said:


> It looks like notches were cut into the NATO and then heat sealed or cut with a hot knife.


Basically correct. 
A very sharp knife or scalpel is required and a correct cut, otherwise is looks not very nice. 
Cutting the material is important, otherwise you create bulgs when you heat / weld the material.
Also the cut have to be tailored accurate to case and lug to lug. see on picture one side good/ one side not

Here trails :


----------



## A.Sev

DocTone said:


> ... after several mod in grey, black ... it was time to do something colorful.
> 119 case blasted ( luckily the machined surface not disappeared),
> Hands ( sold out at Dagaz) painted, also glass ring
> Dial and hands relumed with BWG9
> Signed crown blasted
> Knurled bezel from eBay ;
> Bezel insert machined from old Orginal bezel. PVD coated.
> Last not least adjusted 22mm nato to fit 18mm lug
> 
> Here we go
> View attachment 14101861
> 
> 
> View attachment 14101863
> 
> 
> View attachment 14101871
> 
> 
> View attachment 14101873


Very nice work! I have a mod going right now with a 119 case I picked up with a dead movement in it. Doing something similar with a blasted/brushed edges combo and I was very glad the surface texture didn't vanish after blasting.


----------



## onastar1989

Not sure if this is the proper place to post this inquiry, but I am looking for someone to bead blast a case or two for me.
Preferably in the US to save on shipping (I live in Seattle)
Thanks, guys! Such great work on this thread.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Contact ThePossumKing (forum member)

He blasts his cases with soda.

Not sure if he is able to do cases to order but you could ask.

https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=745258


----------



## Sporkboy

Parkgate said:


> Changed the crown on the modded 710 case earlier and re-brushed it (it looks much better imo than the old style crown). I also re-brushed the president bracelet to get a closer match to the brushing of the modded case whist I had the strap off the case.
> The original mod with the PO style blue insert was switched a couple of months back for a plain blue insert, as the inner ring on the PO insert and the plexi retainer ring gave to much silver metal on show between the case and insert colour. Really happy with this one now.
> 
> View attachment 14099343
> 
> View attachment 14099345
> 
> View attachment 14099347
> 
> View attachment 14099349


I really like this and I will probably do a blue insert on a watch with the same dial. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JonS1967

RedFroggy said:


> My Amphibian 420647 acquired a new 555 PVD bezel from Meranom
> 
> View attachment 14088925


Very sharp looking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

DocTone said:


> Basically correct.
> A very sharp knife or scalpel is required and a correct cut, otherwise is looks not very nice.
> Cutting the material is important, otherwise you create bulgs when you heat / weld the material.
> Also the cut have to be tailored accurate to case and lug to lug. see on picture one side good/ one side not
> 
> Here trails :
> View attachment 14104613
> 
> 
> View attachment 14104601


So cool blasted case... did you do it yourself?

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## onastar1989

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Contact ThePossumKing (forum member)
> 
> He blasts his cases with soda.
> 
> Not sure if he is able to do cases to order but you could ask.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=745258


Thank you!


----------



## DocTone

jose-CostaRica said:


> So cool blasted case... did you do it yourself?
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


Yes, do it by myself but only with support of a local workshop. These guys give me freedom to use their equipment. One hand washes the other. 
Luckily. 
Because I like it matt... sooooo matt  .. more matt ... and blue


----------



## Victorv

Parkgate said:


> Changed the crown on the modded 710 case earlier and re-brushed it (it looks much better imo than the old style crown). I also re-brushed the president bracelet to get a closer match to the brushing of the modded case whist I had the strap off the case.
> The original mod with the PO style blue insert was switched a couple of months back for a plain blue insert, as the inner ring on the PO insert and the plexi retainer ring gave to much silver metal on show between the case and insert colour. Really happy with this one now.
> 
> View attachment 14099343
> 
> View attachment 14099345
> 
> View attachment 14099347
> 
> View attachment 14099349


Nice one, do you have link for the bracelet?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Parkgate said:


> Changed the crown on the modded 710 case earlier and re-brushed it (it looks much better imo than the old style crown). I also re-brushed the president bracelet to get a closer match to the brushing of the modded case whist I had the strap off the case.
> The original mod with the PO style blue insert was switched a couple of months back for a plain blue insert, as the inner ring on the PO insert and the plexi retainer ring gave to much silver metal on show between the case and insert colour. Really happy with this one now.
> 
> View attachment 14099343
> 
> View attachment 14099345
> 
> View attachment 14099347
> 
> View attachment 14099349


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoppel1

DocTone said:


> Not gun shop , yes this is not really common in Europe.
> But you can find a lot of supplier ( most industrial/mechanical issues related )which are supporting PVD coating /ceracote / DLC coatin tc.pp . Like this very friendly comprehensive and dedicated supplier in Germany
> http://www.techno-coat.com
> 
> View attachment 14098681
> 
> 
> View attachment 14098685


Those two Vostok's are awesome, please tell me where is that gorgeous black dial from.

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

Stoppel1 said:


> Those two Vostok's are awesome, please tell me where is that gorgeous black dial from.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


Thx for flowers 
Most DIY, see printed name on it ( and of course with support of comprehensive co-operater -another modder - having strong „nerves"  helping to find wayout , thx mate for this ! ) 
Black one is Counterpart of the „coloured" one shown some pages before


----------



## Denesenko

DocTone said:


> Thx for flowers
> Most DIY, see printed name on it ( and of course with support of comprehensive co-operater -another modder - having strong „nerves"  helping to find wayout , thx mate for this ! )
> Black one is Counterpart of the „coloured" one shown some pages before
> 
> View attachment 14113449


Hi
This dial is cool
Did you blue heated it?


----------



## Stoppel1

DocTone said:


> Thx for flowers
> Most DIY, see printed name on it ( and of course with support of comprehensive co-operater -another modder - having strong „nerves"  helping to find wayout , thx mate for this ! )
> Black one is Counterpart of the „coloured" one shown some pages before
> 
> View attachment 14113449


Thanks for the reply, they look great.

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

DocTone said:


> Thx for flowers
> Most DIY, see printed name on it ( and of course with support of comprehensive co-operater -another modder - having strong „nerves"  helping to find wayout , thx mate for this ! )
> Black one is Counterpart of the „coloured" one shown some pages before
> 
> View attachment 14113449


Wow, digging that seconds 'hand'!


----------



## DocTone

Denesenko said:


> Hi
> This dial is cool
> Did you blue heated it?


yes , go back to page ..hmm.. 282 ff , I guess , more pic and info


----------



## DocTone

mrwomble said:


> Wow, digging that seconds 'hand'!


Not really „magic" technology:

Here we go : 
1. buy at dlwwatches.com. Star second hand 
2. cut with Dremel stem 
3. take Vostok second hand , cut down , that stem is left 
4. clean Surfaces of both parts ( star and Vostok stem ) 
5. connect both parts ( I using loctite 638, bombproofed forever )

Isn't easy ?!


----------



## stevarad

no, it isn't ))))))

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## A.Sev

working on my 119 Project this week. Case is essentially done now (sorry, no pictures yet... to lazy) - the top, crown and back are bead blasted and the sides and smooth bezel are brushed. I installed one of the Gold tension rings in the crystal, and I have a set of Favinov's merged arrow hands on the way in gold. Now I'm debating which dial will look the best (brown leather strap, gold hands, gold crystal ring)









Thoughts? I printed up a whole sheet of all three, they are getting coats of UV protector (Krylon Preserve-It) and clearcoat (2 Layers of Acrylic TripleThick gloss with a final topcoat of Mr Super Flat) - i just don't know which dial I like better in this layout. I was going to do the brown version of the banana dial originally, but then I drew up the simple "big wave" dials. Brown would look good, but that blue would really pop.

Lume will be Noctilumina green (G15F)


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

A.Sev said:


> working on my 119 Project this week. Case is essentially done now (sorry, no pictures yet... to lazy) - the top, crown and back are bead blasted and the sides and smooth bezel are brushed. I installed one of the Gold tension rings in the crystal, and I have a set of Favinov's merged arrow hands on the way in gold. Now I'm debating which dial will look the best (brown leather strap, gold hands, gold crystal ring)
> 
> View attachment 14115903
> 
> 
> Thoughts? I printed up a whole sheet of all three, they are getting coats of UV protector (Krylon Preserve-It) and clearcoat (2 Layers of Acrylic TripleThick gloss with a final topcoat of Mr Super Flat) - i just don't know which dial I like better in this layout. I was going to do the brown version of the banana dial originally, but then I drew up the simple "big wave" dials. Brown would look good, but that blue would really pop.
> 
> Lume will be Luminova green (G15F)


Nice project!!!
I like the blue one, it would look really good with gold and brown, and like you said, pop up beautifully!!
Keep the pics coming!!!

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

I have a scuba dude mod, 
710 Case
Hand Set
Bezel and Insert
Glass back

It is kind of intimidating to post my basic scuba dude, you guy's are building some really trick stuff!!! custom dial faces, hands and every thing else under the sun, very, very impressive.

sorry for the bad pic's, James.


----------



## A.Sev

it's easy to go overboard! (good thing we all have Dive watches ;D)

I like that black and blue combo with the white text and highlights. Black date wheel is a good choice.


----------



## Father of five

A.Sev said:


> working on my 119 Project this week. Case is essentially done now (sorry, no pictures yet... to lazy) - the top, crown and back are bead blasted and the sides and smooth bezel are brushed. I installed one of the Gold tension rings in the crystal, and I have a set of Favinov's merged arrow hands on the way in gold. Now I'm debating which dial will look the best (brown leather strap, gold hands, gold crystal ring)
> 
> View attachment 14115903
> 
> 
> Thoughts? I printed up a whole sheet of all three, they are getting coats of UV protector (Krylon Preserve-It) and clearcoat (2 Layers of Acrylic TripleThick gloss with a final topcoat of Mr Super Flat) - i just don't know which dial I like better in this layout. I was going to do the brown version of the banana dial originally, but then I drew up the simple "big wave" dials. Brown would look good, but that blue would really pop.
> 
> Lume will be Luminova green (G15F)


For me the blue one with blue Super Luminova


----------



## DocTone

A.Sev said:


> working on my 119 Project this week. Case is essentially done now (sorry, no pictures yet... to lazy) - the top, crown and back are bead blasted and the sides and smooth bezel are brushed. I installed one of the Gold tension rings in the crystal, and I have a set of Favinov's merged arrow hands on the way in gold. Now I'm debating which dial will look the best (brown leather strap, gold hands, gold crystal
> )


Very nice project ! 
For me blue, gold and silver metal would be to much different. 
Would go with brown on the right. Even with brown strap


----------



## onastar1989

A.Sev said:


> working on my 119 Project this week. Case is essentially done now (sorry, no pictures yet... to lazy) - the top, crown and back are bead blasted and the sides and smooth bezel are brushed. I installed one of the Gold tension rings in the crystal, and I have a set of Favinov's merged arrow hands on the way in gold. Now I'm debating which dial will look the best (brown leather strap, gold hands, gold crystal ring)
> 
> View attachment 14115903
> 
> 
> Thoughts? I printed up a whole sheet of all three, they are getting coats of UV protector (Krylon Preserve-It) and clearcoat (2 Layers of Acrylic TripleThick gloss with a final topcoat of Mr Super Flat) - i just don't know which dial I like better in this layout. I was going to do the brown version of the banana dial originally, but then I drew up the simple "big wave" dials. Brown would look good, but that blue would really pop.
> 
> Lume will be Noctilumina green (G15F)


I think the blue dial works best with the wave pattern.


----------



## onastar1989

jimzilla said:


> I have a scuba dude mod,
> 710 Case
> Hand Set
> Bezel and Insert
> Glass back
> 
> It is kind of intimidating to post my basic scuba dude, you guy's are building some really trick stuff!!! custom dial faces, hands and every thing else under the sun, very, very impressive.
> 
> sorry for the bad pic's, James.


Looks good, don't be intimidated. You're in good company here 
(And I think you mean 110)


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Vostok Amphibia 420 Case with Bronze Bezel Mod


----------



## jimzilla

A.Sev said:


> working on my 119 Project this week. Case is essentially done now (sorry, no pictures yet... to lazy) - the top, crown and back are bead blasted and the sides and smooth bezel are brushed. I installed one of the Gold tension rings in the crystal, and I have a set of Favinov's merged arrow hands on the way in gold. Now I'm debating which dial will look the best (brown leather strap, gold hands, gold crystal ring)
> 
> View attachment 14115903
> 
> 
> Thoughts? I printed up a whole sheet of all three, they are getting coats of UV protector (Krylon Preserve-It) and clearcoat (2 Layers of Acrylic TripleThick gloss with a final topcoat of Mr Super Flat) - i just don't know which dial I like better in this layout. I was going to do the brown version of the banana dial originally, but then I drew up the simple "big wave" dials. Brown would look good, but that blue would really pop.
> 
> Lume will be Noctilumina green (G15F)


I actually like all three, blue dial goes with silver or gold case and the other two would be nice with gold case, although you can make anything go with anything it just depends on how you accessorize the other parts.


----------



## jimzilla

onastar1989 said:


> Looks good, don't be intimidated. You're in good company here
> (And I think you mean 110)


And you are right..... 110


----------



## Parkgate

Victorv said:


> Nice one, do you have link for the bracelet?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


Sorry I don't have a single link as the president bracelet, the end links and the machined clasp are from three different suppliers, which went into making the bracelet on the watch.

The end links are these:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRESIDEN...hash=item56ba6d3448:m:m9cc5ujRQDQyIbFe2OKVN5g

The president bracelet was for an SXK but the end links didn't fit (too short) (22mm).

And the 16mm clasp was from a nice shark mesh I picked up for about 8 quid (10 USD).

Be warned the spring-bar lug holes in the Amphibia cases are not always perfectly aligned.

The bracelet picture with the old PO insert .


----------



## Yamawammer

DocTone said:


> Very nice project !
> For me blue, gold and silver metal would be to much different.
> Would go with brown on the right. Even with brown strap


My thoughts exactly. Brown.


----------



## Nova910

Simple Planet Ocean style 710 mod. 🙂 On factory steel bracelet and on nato.


----------



## Jaded Albion

Not much, but I refinished the polishing and radial brushing myself, she was pretty beat up. Accidentally put a 300m crystal in, but it works perfect with this bezel. I'm proud of her. She's as old as me but I still have her running at +10s/d









-Jenna


----------



## Solotov

Jaded Albion said:


> Not much, but I refinished the polishing and radial brushing myself, she was pretty beat up. Accidentally put a 300m crystal in, but it works perfect with this bezel. I'm proud of her. She's as old as me but I still have her running at +10s/d
> 
> View attachment 14120399
> 
> 
> -Jenna


I really like the models with hour and minute numbering :-!

What's the difference between a 200m and 300m crystal?


----------



## Jaded Albion

Solotov said:


> I really like the models with hour and minute numbering :-!
> 
> What's the difference between a 200m and 300m crystal?


Thanks 

300m crystal is a little thicker, and with a period correct bezel, it rose above the rest of the watch quite a bit


----------



## Sporkboy

A.Sev said:


> working on my 119 Project this week. Case is essentially done now (sorry, no pictures yet... to lazy) - the top, crown and back are bead blasted and the sides and smooth bezel are brushed. I installed one of the Gold tension rings in the crystal, and I have a set of Favinov's merged arrow hands on the way in gold. Now I'm debating which dial will look the best (brown leather strap, gold hands, gold crystal ring)
> 
> View attachment 14115903
> 
> 
> Thoughts? I printed up a whole sheet of all three, they are getting coats of UV protector (Krylon Preserve-It) and clearcoat (2 Layers of Acrylic TripleThick gloss with a final topcoat of Mr Super Flat) - i just don't know which dial I like better in this layout. I was going to do the brown version of the banana dial originally, but then I drew up the simple "big wave" dials. Brown would look good, but that blue would really pop.
> 
> Lume will be Noctilumina green (G15F)


I have a friend that knows color combos for fashion type things and she says that a blue dial with brown leather is a classic combo, so I would go that way.


----------



## thewatchadude

A modest mod but I'm very happy with it. I had this "benrussian" field watch built using a modern dial. The issue was that markings on the modern dial are grey, so not easy to read and thus antinomic to a field watch in my view. I learnt from a fellow forum member that older dials' markings are white. So I found one and here's the result.



Next step will be to change the date wheel for a black one.


----------



## thewatchadude

A.Sev said:


> working on my 119 Project this week. Case is essentially done now (sorry, no pictures yet... to lazy) - the top, crown and back are bead blasted and the sides and smooth bezel are brushed. I installed one of the Gold tension rings in the crystal, and I have a set of Favinov's merged arrow hands on the way in gold. Now I'm debating which dial will look the best (brown leather strap, gold hands, gold crystal ring)
> 
> View attachment 14115903
> 
> 
> Thoughts? I printed up a whole sheet of all three, they are getting coats of UV protector (Krylon Preserve-It) and clearcoat (2 Layers of Acrylic TripleThick gloss with a final topcoat of Mr Super Flat) - i just don't know which dial I like better in this layout. I was going to do the brown version of the banana dial originally, but then I drew up the simple "big wave" dials. Brown would look good, but that blue would really pop.
> 
> Lume will be Noctilumina green (G15F)


Nice dials!
If you were to opt for the brown banana one, you could make two of them so I could buy one from you...


----------



## kabanofff




----------



## amgpuma

here you go my 3 ruskies


----------



## tiching99

amgpuma said:


> here you go my 3 ruskies


Is the bezel on your scuba dude from AM-diver?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## amgpuma

yes it is, the meranom one is thiner for this case.


----------



## WatchRookie2

Found lots of interesting ideas from this group. Here is a recent facelift of my 710 Amphibia (black scuba dude). Bezel from ebay and strap from iWantaStrap. Went with a v.1 strap because it is smaller than their v.2 items (6.5" wrist). Looks great and fits fine, but I think the v.2 would've been a better fit after all.

I am also almost done with a similar (bezel and strap) facelift on my 420 Amphibia (blue scuba dude). But I need help from this group. I cannot get the new bezel to snap on. Tried and tried. Wire in good shape and I've also tried with a spare wire that I had on hand. Can't do it. I even tried to get the original bezel back on and I cannot. Does anyone have suggestions? I've looked up and down YouTube for tips and so far I seem to be doing everything right. Here is the bezel I bought on ebay: "Bezel for Vostok Amphibia and AM-DIVER US" At first I thought the bezel might be a poor fit and I was going to return it. But I cannot get the original bezel to snap back on either. Grrrrrr.

I'm at the point where I feel like sending it to one of you for help, return postage paid. I'm all ears for advice.


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

WatchRookie2 said:


> Found lots of interesting ideas from this group. Here is a recent facelift of my 710 Amphibia (black scuba dude). Bezel from ebay and strap from iWantaStrap. Went with a v.1 strap because it is smaller than their v.2 items (6.5" wrist). Looks great and fits fine, but I think the v.2 would've been a better fit after all.
> 
> I am also almost done with a similar (bezel and strap) facelift on my 420 Amphibia (blue scuba dude). But I need help from this group. I cannot get the new bezel to snap on. Tried and tried. Wire in good shape and I've also tried with a spare wire that I had on hand. Can't do it. I even tried to get the original bezel back on and I cannot. Does anyone have suggestions? I've looked up and down YouTube for tips and so far I seem to be doing everything right. Here is the bezel I bought on ebay: "Bezel for Vostok Amphibia and AM-DIVER US" At first I thought the bezel might be a poor fit and I was going to return it. But I cannot get the original bezel to snap back on either. Grrrrrr.
> 
> I'm at the point where I feel like sending it to one of you for help, return postage paid. I'm all ears for advice.


Try removing the crown

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Evening comrades, I have a mod to share:

420 Cased
Auto Wind
Bestrust Hr, Min Hands w/one second closer Seconds Hand
Stock Bezel and Back
China Leather Band

Nothing fancy just a simply modded all around beater watch. Best regards, James.


----------



## onastar1989

WatchRookie2 said:


> Found lots of interesting ideas from this group. Here is a recent facelift of my 710 Amphibia (black scuba dude). Bezel from ebay and strap from iWantaStrap. Went with a v.1 strap because it is smaller than their v.2 items (6.5" wrist). Looks great and fits fine, but I think the v.2 would've been a better fit after all.
> 
> I am also almost done with a similar (bezel and strap) facelift on my 420 Amphibia (blue scuba dude). But I need help from this group. I cannot get the new bezel to snap on. Tried and tried. Wire in good shape and I've also tried with a spare wire that I had on hand. Can't do it. I even tried to get the original bezel back on and I cannot. Does anyone have suggestions? I've looked up and down YouTube for tips and so far I seem to be doing everything right. Here is the bezel I bought on ebay: "Bezel for Vostok Amphibia and AM-DIVER US" At first I thought the bezel might be a poor fit and I was going to return it. But I cannot get the original bezel to snap back on either. Grrrrrr.
> 
> I'm at the point where I feel like sending it to one of you for help, return postage paid. I'm all ears for advice.


I feel your pain, having spent many hours wrecking my thumbs trying to get a bezel to fit just right. 
There are a few posts way back on this thread showing how to bend the angles in the retaining wire, but I don't remember which page.
You might need to remove the wire and straighten the angles a little to get the bezel back on. Make sure the wire is in the notch inside the bezel all the way around. I heard that clipping a small amount off the wire helps.
Good luck!


----------



## vintorez

I was searching for rotors just now on Meranom and found these decorated movements, I believe recently added:

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...2416b-movement-blued-screws-nickel-rotor.html
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...41501-movement-blued-screws-nickel-rotor.html
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...ch-2416b-movement-blued-screws-pnp-rotor.html
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...h-241501-movement-blued-screws-pnp-rotor.html


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

vintorez said:


> I was searching for rotors just now on Meranom and found these decorated movements, I believe recently added:
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...2416b-movement-blued-screws-nickel-rotor.html
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...41501-movement-blued-screws-nickel-rotor.html
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...ch-2416b-movement-blued-screws-pnp-rotor.html
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...h-241501-movement-blued-screws-pnp-rotor.html


Have always wanted blued screws in my amphibia, rotor is beautiful, order already placed!!
Thanks for the tip Vintorez!!!

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Temujin

WatchRookie2 said:


> Found lots of interesting ideas from this group. Here is a recent facelift of my 710 Amphibia (black scuba dude). Bezel from ebay and strap from iWantaStrap. Went with a v.1 strap because it is smaller than their v.2 items (6.5" wrist). Looks great and fits fine, but I think the v.2 would've been a better fit after all.
> 
> I am also almost done with a similar (bezel and strap) facelift on my 420 Amphibia (blue scuba dude). But I need help from this group. I cannot get the new bezel to snap on. Tried and tried. Wire in good shape and I've also tried with a spare wire that I had on hand. Can't do it. I even tried to get the original bezel back on and I cannot. Does anyone have suggestions? I've looked up and down YouTube for tips and so far I seem to be doing everything right. Here is the bezel I bought on ebay: "Bezel for Vostok Amphibia and AM-DIVER US" At first I thought the bezel might be a poor fit and I was going to return it. But I cannot get the original bezel to snap back on either. Grrrrrr.
> 
> I'm at the point where I feel like sending it to one of you for help, return postage paid. I'm all ears for advice.


I had a similar problem with my mod. What it was for me - the wire has to be precisely in its place. In my case I didn't pay enough attention and the wire was hanging out slightly out of the groove which wouldn't allow the bezel to snap on.

So I bent the wire slightly to make sure it fit into the place all around the case, also I made sure the wire would be straight vertically (so it would lie flat on the table, hope I explain it clearly). When putting a bezel on, I'd try to "catch" the wire on one side first with the bezel, make sure the wire is in both the bezel and the case groove, and then snap it in place. Worked out for me, hope it'll help you too.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P

Did my first crystal swap which went surprisingly well  ..and while I was there I slapped on these new hands and swapped out the bezel to use my old Murphy one.. If your going to open a watch you might as well make it worth your while


----------



## Victorv

Parkgate said:


> Sorry I don't have a single link as the president bracelet, the end links and the machined clasp are from three different suppliers, which went into making the bracelet on the watch.
> 
> The end links are these:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRESIDEN...hash=item56ba6d3448:m:m9cc5ujRQDQyIbFe2OKVN5g
> 
> The president bracelet was for an SXK but the end links didn't fit (too short) (22mm).
> 
> And the 16mm clasp was from a nice shark mesh I picked up for about 8 quid (10 USD).
> 
> Be warned the spring-bar lug holes in the Amphibia cases are not always perfectly aligned.
> 
> The bracelet picture with the old PO insert .
> 
> View attachment 14117419


Many Many thanks dear parkgate

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

vintorez said:


> I was searching for rotors just now on Meranom and found these decorated movements, I believe recently added:
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...2416b-movement-blued-screws-nickel-rotor.html
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...41501-movement-blued-screws-nickel-rotor.html
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...ch-2416b-movement-blued-screws-pnp-rotor.html
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...h-241501-movement-blued-screws-pnp-rotor.html


Thanks for the heads up vintorez, those are beautiful! I ordered a silver and blue calendar model, thank you!.
would be cool to just get the rotors as well.


----------



## vintorez

jimzilla said:


> Thanks for the heads up vintorez, those are beautiful! I ordered a silver and blue calendar model, thank you!.
> would be cool to just get the rotors as well.


I asked and Dmitry said they might be able to sell the rotors separately in future, but probably not the screws.


----------



## Jake_P

A final bezel swap! Quite like the overall look of it now..had to put back the original seconds hand as the stock Amphibia lollipop hand kept falling off. I tried multiple hands and had the same thing as well as some not even mounting at all..so weird. I always seem to have problems with the seconds hands. On my other 420, I had exactly the same thing and the only thing that let me install the second hand (a Seikostain one) was to put a careful supporting finger over the leaf spring.. Everyone else seems to just slap on the second hand and bingo.. ! I read that the auto bridge was enough to support the leaf spring but I've never had that luck - when I have more time, I'll have to do the same trick on this watch..


----------



## Parkgate

Victorv said:


> Many Many thanks dear parkgate
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


I finally found the link for the mesh bracelets with solid clasps, superb value. The mesh is thick (good) and looks great, but those clasps are just begging to utilised on a sold stainless bracelet instead of the usual sheetmetal gate fold clasps.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18-20-22...hash=item3d64f68464:m:mutvA3BnWDpIiTE2WPogDKw


----------



## Parkgate

Posted earlier into the wrong forum thread (what did you buy today) instead of this one. Fitted the new stainless 60min bezel from my K-35. They don't fit a 710 case as standard, but after removing about 1mm from the lower diameter and 0.1mm from under the bezel (for crown clearance and bezel fitting) it now fits perfectly. A couple of extra pictures are in the 'What did you buy today' thread








From this to...this









I tried to capture where the metal needs removing to make this bezel fit a 710 case. Both faces adjacent to the crown (1mm on the diameter of the lower bezel ie 0.5mm all around, and 0.1 - 0.15mm on the underside of the bezel flange.


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> A final bezel swap! Quite like the overall look of it now..had to put back the original seconds hand as the stock Amphibia lollipop hand kept falling off. I tried multiple hands and had the same thing as well as some not even mounting at all..so weird. I always seem to have problems with the seconds hands. On my other 420, I had exactly the same thing and the only thing that let me install the second hand (a Seikostain one) was to put a careful supporting finger over the leaf spring.. Everyone else seems to just slap on the second hand and bingo.. ! I read that the auto bridge was enough to support the leaf spring but I've never had that luck - when I have more time, I'll have to do the same trick on this watch..
> 
> View attachment 14140817


This looks great. I think the red stick second hand gives it a nice bit of color. Never really cared for the red lollipop that comes on most amphibians.


----------



## stevarad

love easy mods which change look of watch completly..









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> This looks great. I think the red stick second hand gives it a nice bit of color. Never really cared for the red lollipop that comes on most amphibians.


Thanks, I agree, the coloured second hands always add much needed contrast IMO.. I have my eye on a Miyota red arrow seconds hands to give me something a little more like this:







Image from:MWCwatches.com

On a side note - I do miss the branding that is missing from these sterile dials. They just look a little 'empty'..the MWC watch above is perfect


----------



## stevarad

Then buy one of those dials, just few dolars on meranom or komandirskie for dials, and problem solved:

https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/vostok-watch-komandirskie-350751.html

https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/43/vostok-watch-komandirskie-431783.html


----------



## Jake_P

stevarad said:


> Then buy one of those dials, just few dolars on meranom or komandirskie for dials, and problem solved:
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/vostok-watch-komandirskie-350751.html
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/43/vostok-watch-komandirskie-431783.html


Yeah, the 350751 dial would have looked great but you can't buy them separately on their own.. I do like my Dagaz dial as it has great Superluminova but just wish it had their diamond logo on it as some do..ah well..


----------



## stevarad

Jake_P said:


> Yeah, the 350751 dial would have looked great but you can't buy them separately on their own.. I do like my Dagaz dial as it has great Superluminova but just wish it had their diamond logo on it as some do..ah well..


Try to buy here:

https://komandirskie.com/catalog/aksesuary/zapchasti_parts/tsiferblat_783/

or

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/dials/vostok-watch-any-watch-dial.html

In comment section just put that you want 751 dial. If they have it on stock, it should not be problem.


----------



## Jake_P

Thanks - I'm pretty sure they won't sell a 751 dial out of the watch package but I could be wrong! (and probably am)


----------



## thewatchadude

They actually do. I bought several from meranom, and have been confirmed they do from komandirskie.com.


----------



## Jake_P

thewatchadude said:


> They actually do. I bought several from meranom, and have been confirmed they do from komandirskie.com.


Ah right - good to know, thanks thewatchdude/stevarad. I stand corrected !


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

Meranom will sell any dial as long as its not a SE exclusive dial.
Just write to Dimitry, and if they don't have it in stock, he'll have it made for you. 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> Meranom will sell any dial as long as its not a SE exclusive dial.
> Just write to Dimitry, and if they don't have it in stock, he'll have it made for you.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


Meranom DO sell SE dials that are excess to requirements or have minor defects, they are normally listed on their site several months after a limited production run has sold out.


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

mariomart said:


> Meranom DO sell SE dials that are excess to requirements or have minor defects, they are normally listed on their site several months after a limited production run has sold out.
> 
> View attachment 14143639


Nice to know!!!
Thanks!

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P

Very interesting (groans at more time spent trawling through Meranom!)


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> Thanks, I agree, the coloured second hands always add much needed contrast IMO.. I have my eye on a Miyota red arrow seconds hands to give me something a little more like this:
> View attachment 14143309
> 
> Image from:MWCwatches.com
> 
> On a side note - I do miss the branding that is missing from these sterile dials. They just look a little 'empty'..the MWC watch above is perfect


No logo on these busier military field dials doesn't bother me as much as some of the explorer dials. I have modded with a couple of them and the wide open space in the center makes it look like something is missing.

Here's a link to a nice looking vintage Benrus. Only problem is the word 'electronic'. Heh.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=153175278566&_sacat=0


----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> No logo on these busier military field dials doesn't bother me as much as some of the explorer dials. I have modded with a couple of them and the wide open space in the center makes it look like something is missing.
> 
> Here's a link to a nice looking vintage Benrus. Only problem is the word 'electronic'. Heh.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=153175278566&_sacat=0


Exactly my thoughts - all that space can make it look barren.. The military inner numbers get much closer to the centre of the dial to offset that problem but yeah, my dial is missing something..I tend to over obsess about tiny details so I'm just trying to make peace with it  (I won't mention I'm already thinking of trying some new hands..again. I may just buy a Benrus!!)

EDIT: Benrus on a budget here:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/drjohnjl/m.html?item=132941739980&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> Exactly my thoughts - all that space can make it look barren.. The military inner numbers get much closer to the centre of the dial to offset that problem but yeah, my dial is missing something..I tend to over obsess about tiny details so I'm just trying to make peace with it  (I won't mention I'm already thinking of trying some new hands..again. I may just buy a Benrus!!)
> 
> EDIT: Benrus on a budget here:
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/drjohnjl/m.html?item=132941739980&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


 Just picked up one of these from raffles-time. Not sure how it will look yet, but Flieger dials are definitely a look you want sterile. Will post a photo when I'm finished.


----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> Just picked up one of these from raffles-time. Not sure how it will look yet, but Flieger dials are definitely a look you want sterile. Will post a photo when I'm finished.
> 
> View attachment 14144277


Yup - don't think you'll notice any missing text/logo on that dial - it's pretty packed in. Should look great


----------



## 24h

mariomart said:


> Meranom DO sell SE dials that are excess to requirements or have minor defects, they are normally listed on their site several months after a limited production run has sold out.


I used to spend a lot of time checking Meranom's site but I've never seen an SE dial listed separately :-(


----------



## onastar1989

New set of hands from raffles-time on this one.


----------



## onastar1989

Just finished this 150.
Dial and second hand from raffles-time
Hour and minute hands from Seikostain
Bezel insert from Dagaz


----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> Just finished this 150.
> Dial and second hand from raffles-time
> Hour and minute hands from Seikostain
> Bezel insert from Dagaz


Looks great  It's all really well proportioned and balanced..Love the contrast of the white seconds against the black hour and minute also - a very successful mod!

EDIT: The Seamaster is also looking sharp - hard to argue with classic good looks


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> Looks great  It's all really well proportioned and balanced..Love the contrast of the white seconds against the black hour and minute also - a very successful mod!
> 
> EDIT: The Seamaster is also looking sharp - hard to argue with classic good looks


Thanks, Jake!


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Parkgate

Oops! I over cooked the 448 dial slightly, never-mind as its a new project and I have some spare dials. Still waiting for some parts to arrive so I thought I'd assemble it with a blue bezel and shark mesh. Its not great and I'll probably swap the dial out, which is a pity as it was looking great! But, I just had to give a bit longer to darken the dial little bit more, and burnt the ink. So definitely WIP.


----------



## DocTone

Parkgate said:


> Oops! I over cooked the 448 dial slightly, never-mind ....


Yes, fully agree, .. never mind 
Great composition in overall.


----------



## onastar1989

Parkgate said:


> Oops! I over cooked the 448 dial slightly, never-mind as its a new project and I have some spare dials. Still waiting for some parts to arrive so I thought I'd assemble it with a blue bezel and shark mesh. Its not great and I'll probably swap the dial out, which is a pity as it was looking great! But, I just had to give a bit longer to darken the dial little bit more, and burnt the ink. So definitely WIP.
> 
> View attachment 14152631
> 
> 
> View attachment 14152637
> 
> 
> View attachment 14152639


I love the dial!
I wouldn't change a thing (well, maybe a gold or brass bezel)


----------



## mxm

stevarad said:


> love easy mods which change look of watch completly..


What bezel is this, if I may ask?


----------



## stevarad

This one:

https://komandirskie.com/catalog/aksesuary/aksessuary/bezel_al_h/

It is about 15 USdollars when you convert rubles into dollars. But if you want free shipping you must buy something for at least 1700 rubles

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Nova910

Some Friday afternoon modding. 
Case: amphibia 420
Movement: 2416b
Hands: amphibia hands
Dial: vintage b&w komandirskie dial
Black nato/zulu strap
Aftermarket stainless steel bezel. 
So its black and white like a killer whale. 🙂 
Maybe it can be called an orca mod. 🙂


----------



## jimzilla

Good evening comrades, I have done another mod that I would like to show. This one has a bit of a MIL SPEC flavor.


100 Series Polished Case.
Aftermarket Dial face-raffles-time.
Bestrust Hr/Minute Hand, One Second Closer Orange Seconds Hand.
Boris Bezel.
Seiko Insert.
China O.D. Green Canvas/PVD Watch Band.
Vostok Low Profile non autowinder Case Back.


----------



## Yamawammer

Starting a new build. Just placed an order with Meranom so I’m a good month out from completing. Going to black this one out. Just got the case and bezel cerekoted matte black. Already have the dial, hands, SS crown and crystal. Just waiting on the movement.


----------



## jimzilla

Yamawammer said:


> Starting a new build. Just placed an order with Meranom so I'm a good month out from completing. Going to black this one out. Just got the case and bezel cerekoted matte black. Already have the dial, hands, SS crown and crystal. Just waiting on the movement.


How is it going man, I was wondering what the black coating is?


----------



## mxm

stevarad said:


> This one:
> 
> https://komandirskie.com/catalog/aksesuary/aksessuary/bezel_al_h/
> 
> It is about 15 USdollars when you convert rubles into dollars. But if you want free shipping you must buy something for at least 1700 rubles
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


Thank you very much!
Am I missing something? They don't seem to sell the bezel without insert.


----------



## WatchRookie2

Jake_P said:


> Did my first crystal swap which went surprisingly well  ..and while I was there I slapped on these new hands and swapped out the bezel to use my old Murphy one.. If your going to open a watch you might as well make it worth your while
> 
> View attachment 14136251


That looks fantastic!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

jimzilla said:


> ......Bestrust Hr/Minute Hand....


Who is this seller??

The name of a Bank or hands with high quality rust.??b-)b-)


----------



## igorEE

Yamawammer said:


> Starting a new build. Just placed an order with Meranom so I'm a good month out from completing. Going to black this one out. Just got the case and bezel cerekoted matte black. Already have the dial, hands, SS crown and crystal. Just waiting on the movement.


This is great! I'm gearing up to try something similar but I'm torn between Cerakote, PVD or using a stainless steel blackener such as produced by Caswell.

Is cerakoting thin enough not to interfere with the critical dimensions (i.e. where the crystal fits, and crown/caseback thread in?).

Cheers!
-Igor


----------



## DocTone

igorEE said:


> This is great! I'm gearing up to try something similar but I'm torn between Cerakote, PVD or using a stainless steel blackener such as produced by Caswell.
> 
> Is cerakoting thin enough not to interfere with the critical dimensions (i.e. where the crystal fits, and crown/caseback thread in?).
> 
> Cheers!
> -Igor


There is no chemical way to get a long term resistant black Stainless Steel. 
The coating taking serveral microns. 
No problems with dimensions.


----------



## Yamawammer

igorEE said:


> This is great! I'm gearing up to try something similar but I'm torn between Cerakote, PVD or using a stainless steel blackener such as produced by Caswell.
> 
> Is cerakoting thin enough not to interfere with the critical dimensions (i.e. where the crystal fits, and crown/caseback thread in?).
> 
> Cheers!
> -Igor


Cerekote doesn't interfere at all. Actually, one nice thing about it is when you rotate the bezel, it's nice and smooth. You don't have that metal on metal feel.


----------



## stevarad

mxm said:


> Thank you very much!
> Am I missing something? They don't seem to sell the bezel without insert.


bezel and insert together only, as one.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## jimzilla

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Who is this seller??
> 
> The name of a Bank or hands with high quality rust.??b-)b-)


https://www.ebay.com/str/xzond

I got them here, it was a while ago.


----------



## DocTone

Catched this nice in the bay for reasonable price. After long time waiting I'm totally happy cause arrived today. 
Is not a Mod yet. - already changed inner parts don't count for me. 
My target was/is the case. So sexy isn't it ? . For me all time favorite .. so nicely shaped.. thin outer line.. in comparison the 150 looks like a rough wooden block (ok, I like it also, ) ..old ministry is elegant.


----------



## Jake_P

WatchRookie2 said:


> That looks fantastic!


Thanks 

..but it's changed again..! I can't ever stop tinkering so I've just tried out a set of Favinov's wide black 'Dirskie hands to replace those Seamaster style ones.. This my first set of hands from Favinov and was very happy that they were a breeze to install and lay flat without having to tinker..nice quality too


----------



## Dave51

Here is my first attempt at a Vostok Modification - Thanks for all of the help on the Guide to Buying, Modifying, etc.

Vostok 100 style case from Favinov. He is extremely helpful. I have more cases and hands on the way from Favinov.
Hands from One.Second.Closer/dr.seikostain - Hour and minute hands are The.Troika.One. Second hand is The.Joker.One. The hands are beautiful.
Dial is Vostok sourced from asap31 on eBay. I really like this dial.
Bezel and Pepsi insert are from boris gvb via eBay. Fits perfectly and rotates smoothly.
Movement and stainless steel signed crown are by Vostok, purchased from Meranom.
Strap is from Benchmark Basics on eBay. Very soft and flexible. I don't sweat underneath these at all. It will probably look pretty good on a NATO too.


----------



## cyberwarhol

Yamawammer said:


> Cerekote doesn't interfere at all. Actually, one nice thing about it is when you rotate the bezel, it's nice and smooth. You don't have that metal on metal feel.


I did a white cerakoted Seiko Case. Because white is light I had a few extra coats.... lots of interference. I had to sand down the 'mating' areas, including the tube to put everything back together.

Here's a pic of a non Vostok but Seiko










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave51

This one is not much of a mod.

The Scuba Dude was originally in a 420 case. I wanted it to look more SCUBA-ish, so I transplanted the movement, dial, hands into a new case. Then I added a new bezel.


Vostok 110 case sourced from Zenitar.
Vostok movement, hands, dial, and Black/Red bezel from Meranom.
Signed stainless steel crown from Meranom.
I switched the caseback with a Vostok Scuba Dude caseback from Meranom.
Silicone watch strap from Carty, via Amazon. I like the way the red stitching in the strap picks up the red in the bezel and second hand. This strap is identical to the Benchmark Basics strap in the above mod. Carty did not have any solid black, so I started searching eBay. I had a feeling someone else had to sell something similar. They seem as identical in construction and materials as they could possibly be.

This one is running VERY fast. I might have bumped a lever when I switched cases, although it was starting to run fast before I made the switch. It has just gotten a lot faster. I am going to take a shot at regulating it soon.

Meranom is very responsive. All of my orders are shipped very quickly. If only the Russian postal service moved that fast! I have more stuff on the way from Meranom.


----------



## Yamawammer

Soooo nail polish remover and cerekote don’t mix well. LoL! Messed up my fresh bezel. Think I’ll just run with it. Maybe I’ll go with the “beater” look. Baked the dial. Has a ghost look to it. Using the black hands with a grey leather NATO.


----------



## Yamawammer

Starting another build as well. I’m done after this one (yeah right). This will be the last Amphibian for a while. Going to play more with Komandirski’s now. Using the paddle hands with this one. Love the coffee bezel.


----------



## Yamawammer

cyberwarhol said:


> Yamawammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cerekote doesn't interfere at all. Actually, one nice thing about it is when you rotate the bezel, it's nice and smooth. You don't have that metal on metal feel.
> 
> 
> 
> I did a white cerakoted Seiko Case. Because white is light I had a few extra coats.... lots of interference. I had to sand down the 'mating' areas, including the tube to put everything back together.
> 
> Here's a pic of a non Vostok but Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I guess that's the difference if applying several coats. Makes sense. I've cerekoted 4 Amphibians with no issues.


----------



## DocTone

Yamawammer said:


> Soooo nail polish remover and cerekote don't mix well. LoL! Messed up my fresh bezel. Think I'll just run with it. Maybe I'll go with the "beater" look. Baked the dial. Has a ghost look to it. Using the black hands with a grey leather NATO.


Rockn Roll , nice „rat look" ... I like this style


----------



## stevarad

Yamawammer said:


> Starting another build as well. I'm done after this one (yeah right). This will be the last Amphibian for a while. Going to play more with Komandirski's now. Using the paddle hands with this one. Love the coffee bezel.


where did you buy bezel, coffe insert?

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Cyberwarhol
Yamawammer


Do you have links for the cerakote?


----------



## cyberwarhol

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Cyberwarhol
> Yamawammer
> 
> Do you have links for the cerakote?


I had that done in a local gunsmith up in holland marsh in Ontario close to Newmarket. Not sure if they want to do anymore after this white case....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Cyberwarhol
> Yamawammer
> 
> Do you have links for the cerakote?


+1

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Parkgate

Sometimes the simplest of things work best, a bezel, ceramic insert and bracelet change on my K-35...total modding time about 10 mins, cost, minimal. And yes I was cooking dinner!


----------



## Parkgate

Double post! Again!


----------



## stevarad

Parkgate said:


> View attachment 14161505
> 
> 
> View attachment 14161507


It looks really fantastik. Altough, that model is great with factory bezel, too.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Parkgate

stevarad said:


> It looks really fantastik. Altough, that model is great with factory bezel, too.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


I agree, the stock stainless K-35 bezel is great, its why its now on this one:


----------



## Parkgate

Yamawammer said:


> Soooo nail polish remover and cerekote don't mix well. LoL! Messed up my fresh bezel. Think I'll just run with it. Maybe I'll go with the "beater" look. Baked the dial. Has a ghost look to it. Using the black hands with a grey leather NATO.


I thought I'd over-cooked my 448 dial, but yours 512 is deep fried! Lume the markers in cream/off white and it'll look superb.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.








I love this dial. Bright yellow and contrasting black - beautiful

I see there is a date version also.

No Date: dial# 859
Date: 855

(don't forget to add model # to all posts. It is helpful)


----------



## Yamawammer

Parkgate said:


> I thought I'd over-cooked my 448 dial, but yours 512 is deep fried! Lume the markers in cream/off white and it'll look superb.


Yeah, I was out and about and my wife called me a couple hours after I left and asked why I had the oven on. LOL


----------



## NOTSHARP

On a recent visit to see my son, the talk turned to watches. He is 36 years old, and wears a watch every day, albeit, quartz fashion styles. He asked to see some pics of my watches, and we spent an hour talking. All most enjoyable. 

He liked a few of them, but was particularly taken with my 100, yellow racing.



It would have been so nice to have been able to send it to him, but it had fallen foul of the Modding God, long ago. :-( However, I still had the dial :-d

Using a 2416 movement, a 710 case, and a new handset, I put this together for him.





I have ordered a yellow leather strap, as per my original, ( which he was really impressed with ), but had a new NATO that was in keeping, I feel.;-)

Of course, when I send it to him, I will have to explain how to take a little more care with a mechanical watch, than he is used to with his quartz jobs. :-d

Steve.


----------



## Jake_P

Nice story Steve - such a personal gift giving a watch, but to have someone make you one..whole different story  Ha, yeah, make a special point of 'that' crown in your instructions


----------



## Jake_P

So I just stopped myself from buying anymore watch parts (apart from one thing!) and Ebay tried to tempt me into more with a suggested item. Interestingly, I've never come by this seller or the aforementioned item but it looks pretty cool.

The chunkiest 3rd party bezel I've ever seen for a Vostok - looks quite similar to some Meranom ones from the this top view but very exaggerated from the side (no side pictures in listing but very clear in the video link on the product page).









https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vostok-w...213393?hash=item26196b3451:g:0GAAAOSwNixcp1XQ

Other insert options available also - take a look. I had a look at the youtube link in the description and they do sit quite high, so that's something to be aware of..probably too much for me but thought it might suit some?

*EDIT: found a better side shot from another bezel option:*


----------



## MrThompsonr

My modded "Scuba Guy..."















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Martins.




----------



## kakefe

Sorry for crappy picture.. Still working on it though. 470case SE dial Baikal bezel. I think will look good on bracelet. Anybody knows when 18mm bracelets for will be in stock again in meranom.com?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

Hot off the work-bench, turned out better than I expected!! I need to adjust the top end link a little more on the heavy tapered oyster, but I couldn't wait to try it on and grab a few pics


----------



## Vost

Excellent.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Jake_P said:


> The chunkiest 3rd party bezel I've ever seen for a Vostok
> 
> View attachment 14164359
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vostok-w...213393?hash=item26196b3451:g:0GAAAOSwNixcp1XQ
> 
> Other insert options available also - take a look. I had a look at the youtube link in the description and they do sit quite high, so that's something to be aware of..probably too much for me but thought it might suit some?


This bezel is identical to one of the models sold by zavar011 (ebay - Israel)

IIRC this seller, and also another Ukrainian seller, has a connection with zavar011. These Ukrainian sellers sometimes sell his models.

All the zavar011 bezels are good quality and designed with a 0.4mm spring wire (stainless) vs. 0.5mm of all other bezels of other sellers. The 0.4mm allows the bottom lip to be thicker which is less prone to damage when installing and removing the bezel.


----------



## Yamawammer

Parkgate said:


> Hot off the work-bench, turned out better than I expected!! I need to adjust the top end link a little more on the heavy tapered oyster, but I couldn't wait to try it on and grab a few pics
> 
> View attachment 14170303
> 
> 
> View attachment 14170305
> 
> 
> View attachment 14170309
> 
> 
> View attachment 14170311


Nice!! Where did you source the hands? Love those.


----------



## DocTone

First time I bought a complete Mod.
I got it by a good fellow and vostok modder for my trustful hands.
Such a beauty can not be homeless, isn't it ?


----------



## EPK

Yamawammer said:


> Nice!! Where did you source the hands? Love those.


I'd like to know where you sourced the bracelet as well. Thank you in advance.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> First time I bought a complete Mod.
> I got it by a good fellow and vostok modder for my trustful hands.
> Such a beauty can not be homeless, isn't it ?
> 
> View attachment 14171669
> 
> 
> View attachment 14171671
> 
> 
> View attachment 14171673


What a beauty!!!!

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Stoppel1

Hey Guys, just a quick question.

I have a new Vostok 090 and i want to buy a Komandirskie K35 (350501 small second), can i simply change the movements.



Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Sev

Stoppel1 said:


> Hey Guys, just a quick question.
> 
> I have a new Vostok 090 and i want to buy a Komandirskie K35 (350501 small second), can i simply change the movements.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


short answer: Yes

Long answer: If you want to put the K35 movement, dial into the 090 case, keep in mind that the dial is printed for a watch without a retention ring in the crystal - so parts of the outer edge of the dial will be obscured in the 090 case, unless you remove the crystal ring. Removing the crystal ring will effect the water resistance (K35 are 100M WR, 090 are 200M)


----------



## Stoppel1

A.Sev said:


> short answer: Yes
> 
> Long answer: If you want to put the K35 movement, dial into the 090 case, keep in mind that the dial is printed for a watch without a retention ring in the crystal - so parts of the outer edge of the dial will be obscured in the 090 case, unless you remove the crystal ring. Removing the crystal ring will effect the water resistance (K35 are 100M WR, 090 are 200M)


Thanks for the reply, good to know.

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

I sourced the hands from Cousins UK (I have an account), Esslinger also stock them if you're in North America (item 86.763) plus lots of others.

https://www.esslinger.com/watch-han...ole-size-90mm-and-hour-hand-hole-size-1-50mm/

You will need to resize them: easily done, just flatten the teeny weeny spigot (about 0.1-0.2mm high) on the underside of the hands INWARDS to close the hole down on a piece of hard plastic or similar so it doesn't mark the top face), and if you mess up, they don't cost much, so no tears. The hands have a slight yellow tinge that exactly matches the yellowy markers on a 512 dial.


----------



## Parkgate

EPK said:


> I'd like to know where you sourced the bracelet as well. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You're out of luck, I'm afraid. I made the bracelet out of a nice straight ended oyster, removed the T bars, cut down a couple of centre links and rounded the ends and after a few hours of patience fitting, drilling and filing 2 new sheet-metal end links to suit the new centre links and case profile I had the bracelet made.....Modding, things look easy..until you realise what you want is unavailable off the shelf.

You can get the endlinks here: (you will need to cut them down and profile etc to suit your case and bracelet).

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRESIDENT-WATCH-...var=641289828488&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Parkgate

Does anyone know of an aftermarket 41mm dia LOW PROFILE bezel that fits a 710 case and will sit a domed 38mm ceramic insert below the dome of the plexi like a 39.5mm bezel, but being larger in dia it covers more of the case and crown? Asking, as all the larger 41mm diameter bezels (Dr S etc) are too tall and mask the plexi dome and look top heavy from the side view with a ceramic (I prefer the continuous insert-plexi-insert dome profile). How are the Meranom bezels, I've never tried one, are they low and wide (41mm)? Thought I'd ask before I get a Dr S on the lathe.


----------



## Sterke-Gustav

This thread inspired me to mod my amphibia. So i wanted to show both mine. 
New scuba dude with bezel, soxa insert from dagaz, meranom steel crown and a aurora secondhand from Dr.seikostein on ebay.
Old amphibia with kommandirskie dial and hans from Dr.seikostein. Black datering from meranom, smooth bezel and crown without cap.









Sent fra min BG2-W09 via Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Sterke-Gustav said:


> This thread inspired me to mod my amphibia. So i wanted to show both mine.
> New scuba dude with bezel, soxa insert from dagaz, meranom steel crown and a aurora secondhand from Dr.seikostein on ebay.
> Old amphibia with kommandirskie dial and hans from Dr.seikostein. Black datering from meranom, smooth bezel and crown without cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent fra min BG2-W09 via Tapatalk


Nice work! The one on the right is a beaut - very classic looking.

I've been building non-Vostoks lately but you guys are pulling me back in..


----------



## EPK

Sterke-Gustav said:


> This thread inspired me to mod my amphibia. So i wanted to show both mine.
> New scuba dude with bezel, soxa insert from dagaz, meranom steel crown and a aurora secondhand from Dr.seikostein on ebay.
> Old amphibia with kommandirskie dial and hans from Dr.seikostein. Black datering from meranom, smooth bezel and crown without cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent fra min BG2-W09 via Tapatalk


I like both of your mods but especially the blue scuba dude. Very tastefully done.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mxm

Sterke-Gustav said:


> This thread inspired me to mod my amphibia. So i wanted to show both mine.
> New scuba dude with bezel, soxa insert from dagaz, meranom steel crown and a aurora secondhand from Dr.seikostein on ebay.
> Old amphibia with kommandirskie dial and hans from Dr.seikostein. Black datering from meranom, smooth bezel and crown without cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent fra min BG2-W09 via Tapatalk


Where's this bezel from? Looks thicker than what I've seen around.


----------



## Sterke-Gustav

mxm said:


> Where's this bezel from? Looks thicker than what I've seen around.


I came across it on ebay one time searching for parts. -Prefered this rounded type rather than the angled one.
The seller i bought it from was ''summerspring100''. 
This one looks just the same and was recently ended.









Sent fra min BG2-W09 via Tapatalk


----------



## Sterke-Gustav

Sterke-Gustav said:


> I came across it on ebay one time searching for parts. -Prefered this rounded type rather than the angled one.
> The seller i bought it from was ''summerspring100''.
> This one looks just the same and was recently ended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent fra min BG2-W09 via Tapatalk


Sorry i dont know how i got march2018 to be recent. But you could always try one contact one of them though.

Sent fra min BG2-W09 via Tapatalk


----------



## mxm

Sterke-Gustav said:


> Sorry i dont know how i got march2018 to be recent. But you could always try one contact one of them though.
> 
> Sent fra min BG2-W09 via Tapatalk


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## vintorez

I just saw this post on Instagram and it got me thinking: lumed crowns for Vostok? Has anyone done this? Favinov could probably make it happen.

I thought my Amphibia was lumed enough but apparently there's more work to be done.


----------



## NOTSHARP

020. I had to use a 22 mm NATO, having no 20 mm strap to hand. :-(





The lume on the handset is dreadful, in as much as it is almost non-existent, so a re-lume is on the cards. ;-)

A 2414 movement, and it gave me real problems in trying to fit the stem/crown. Although new, I stripped the keyless works, cleaned, re-built and oiled it. Low, and behold, the stem fitted first time.

Steve.


----------



## stevarad

NOTSHARP said:


> 020. I had to use a 22 mm NATO, having no 20 mm strap to hand. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lume on the handset is dreadful, in as much as it is almost non-existent, so a re-lume is on the cards. ;-)
> 
> A 2414 movement, and it gave me real problems in trying to fit the stem/crown. Although new, I stripped the keyless works, cleaned, re-built and oiled it. Low, and behold, the stem fitted first time.
> 
> Steve.


You must try golden ring and hands on this...

How is bezel looking in reality?

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## NOTSHARP

stevarad said:


> You must try golden ring and hands on this...
> 
> How is bezel looking in reality?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


 I am not, generally, a fan of gold hands, but the gilt crystal ring is on my "to do" list, at some point in time.

I am unsure of what you mean, regarding the bezel. I did not fit it, as it was on the case, as purchased. Quality-wise, it is fine. I considered removing it, to try a different one, but it is a very close fit to the case, so decided to leave it for now, to save damaging it before it had been on my wrist. :-d

Steve.


----------



## stevarad

NOTSHARP said:


> I am not, generally, a fan of gold hands, but the gilt crystal ring is on my "to do" list, at some point in time.
> 
> I am unsure of what you mean, regarding the bezel. I did not fit it, as it was on the case, as purchased. Quality-wise, it is fine. I considered removing it, to try a different one, but it is a very close fit to the case, so decided to leave it for now, to save damaging it before it had been on my wrist. :-d
> 
> Steve.


Does it look fine, or cheap? Because, as I understand, insert is acrylic..

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## fugit cronos

Hello, today grey ...





































and whit some change:










greetings


----------



## DocTone

fugit cronos said:


> Hello, today grey ...


_......Limited edition 1of 1 ...._. 
 
Outstanding. 
Bueno que estes ahi


----------



## fugit cronos

Thanks DocTone

a greeting


----------



## NOTSHARP

stevarad said:


> Does it look fine, or cheap? Because, as I understand, insert is acrylic..
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


 It looks fine.

As to durability????

Steve.


----------



## mxm

fugit cronos said:


>


Is that laser etching on the side?
Looks beautiful!


----------



## fugit cronos

Yes, on the side of the box and on the crown:



















Thank you

A greeting



mxm said:


> Is that laser etching on the side?
> Looks beautiful!


----------



## Parkgate

NOTSHARP said:


> 020. I had to use a 22 mm NATO, having no 20 mm strap to hand. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lume on the handset is dreadful, in as much as it is almost non-existent, so a re-lume is on the cards. ;-)
> 
> A 2414 movement, and it gave me real problems in trying to fit the stem/crown. Although new, I stripped the keyless works, cleaned, re-built and oiled it. Low, and behold, the stem fitted first time.
> 
> Steve.[/QUOTE
> 
> I know its your watch and you love it (and I like it), but that bezel insert would need changing if it was mine, to complement the blue dial and make the watch 'pop', something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this


----------



## colt

fugit cronos said:


>


That would be perfect my my Invicta Pro Diver hommage Mod!!!
- Yellow rotor
- diver's bezel
and of course: "INVOCTOK" engraved on the side

Does anybody know where I can source mercedes hands for 2416s?


----------



## colt

why oh why the double post?!?


----------



## stevarad

colt said:


> That would be perfect my my Invicta Pro Diver hommage Mod!!!
> - Yellow rotor
> - diver's bezel
> and of course: "INVOCTOK" engraved on the side
> 
> Does anybody know where I can source mercedes hands for 2416s?
> 
> View attachment 14182407


raffles time or dr. seikostein on ebay

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, everything is possible. The engraving is simple and the needles where the partner has put you can find them.

The rotor can be engraved and then painted. Here one to see better the automatic:



















greeting



colt said:


> That would be perfect my my Invicta Pro Diver hommage Mod!!!
> - Yellow rotor
> - diver's bezel
> and of course: "INVOCTOK" engraved on the side
> 
> Does anybody know where I can source mercedes hands for 2416s?
> 
> View attachment 14182407


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

fugit cronos said:


> Hi, everything is possible. The engraving is simple and the needles where the partner has put you can find them.
> 
> The rotor can be engraved and then painted. Here one to see better the automatic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeting


About that rotor....
Doesn't the reduced weight affect the winding???

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> About that rotor....
> Doesn't the reduced weight affect the winding???
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


+1

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## NOTSHARP

colt said:


> why oh why the double post?!?
> 
> View attachment 14182431


 Go Advanced.

Do not use the back key.

Steve.


----------



## Jake_P

I just remembered that I never posted a lume shot of my new Favinov hands using my Dagaz dial - I boosted the image slightly as it's a strange half light shot.
I hoped the Superluminova blue would look good next to the green of the dial and I'm happy with how it turned out


----------



## fugit cronos

hello, the weight removed is little:

before










after










You have to know where to remove the material so that it works.

I do not usually wear the same watch for more than a day.










On the wrist it charges well, without problems












FernandoFuenzalida said:


> About that rotor....
> Doesn't the reduced weight affect the winding???
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## fugit cronos

repeated


----------



## Sporkboy

fugit cronos said:


> Hi, everything is possible. The engraving is simple and the needles where the partner has put you can find them.
> 
> The rotor can be engraved and then painted. Here one to see better the automatic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeting


I have been experimenting with a product known as water slide decal sheets to create custom dials for another forum.

In removing the dial label off of a Invicta , I found that it was just a decal.

Anyway, the process is to print the design, cut it out, soak it in water, slide it over and align and then bake on. There is a little more than that, but those are the basics.

Not as cool as engraving the rotor, but it may be more accessible for many out there.

Edit: here is an example of what waterslide decals can do in the hands of someone that doesn't know what they're doing. The forum name has been blocked out as it would be against WUS rules.

This was a test, so forgive the design elements that are still being worked out.


----------



## Yamawammer

Finally got my NOS vintage bund strap in. All of the hardware is brass. Love the patina. Matches the blueing I did on the Komandirski. Good thing I only have 7” wrists (See picture). And I won’t be setting the date until June 9th. Lol


----------



## stevarad

just fantastic!!



Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Vost

"Mod" - Only replaced the original stainless steel strap.
...because the 1967 "needs" a solid band ... I think, a massive sharky fits in well.


----------



## Jake_P

Well I'm done tinkering now - am happy to put this mod to bed. Just installed a long red lollipop second hand which I prefer to the stick second I'd had on previously.

ps Just noticed my bezel has slipped around - the dial is in fact correctly installed!


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> Well I'm done tinkering now - am happy to put this mod to bed. Just installed a long red lollipop second hand which I prefer to the stick second I'd had on previously.
> 
> ps Just noticed my bezel has slipped around - the dial is in fact correctly installed!
> 
> View attachment 14190907


"Done tinkering now" - famous last words, how many times have I uttered the same?

Nice utilitarian look. Been waiting on a 020 case from Meranom for my next one. They look like a comfortable size.
Cheers.


----------



## Vost

New mod, created today ...

110 Case
Favinov Dial (custom order)
Hands - Miyota 8205, qifawatch, ebay ... (all 3 resized)
Bezel - Pers
Band - don´t remember. (maybe eBay)


----------



## Hitman101

My first mod. Needless to say, I'm hooked.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Just picked up this strap for $15 on Amazon and put it on this 150 mod.
They've got 15 colors and styles, stainless or black hardware and include an extra long piece.
This one is the gray. The only thing I don't like is the white loop, so I switched it out with an extra stainless loop I had.

https://www.amazon.com/Wrist-Style-...ch+band&qid=1559354722&s=gateway&sr=8-13&th=1






















View attachment 14195139


----------



## Yamawammer

Absolutely digging that band! Watch looks great! Thanks for the link.


----------



## DocTone

Cause several parts I ordered (weeks ago) sent back by German customs to suppliers, I'm weak to do something.

Hmmm ..maybe not really. Time to change some watches in the box, to get parts. 
Waked up the 2209 with this beautiful dial to move into another (old) housing.

I wear this peace since several days (24/7). I'm really impressed about the accuracy. 
Will only relume softly hands and dial (no lume is a no go).


----------



## Parkgate

onastar1989 said:


> "Done tinkering now" - famous last words, how many times have I uttered the same?
> 
> Nice utilitarian look. Been waiting on a 020 case from Meranom for my next one. They look like a comfortable size.
> Cheers.


He hasn't done tinkering yet, that dial is about 2 degrees off true NSEW. Straight line through the crown gives it away, and 12 and 6 aren't central to the lugs. He'll be back, 100% guaranteed, with 'cough cough' improvements!!


----------



## DocTone

2209 have to leave the wrist now. 
Coming the target closer ... Mil SuB(ostok)


----------



## Vost

Today...a easy "minimal" Mod on the 2416B (Vintage 710 Amphibia)...:
- New Glass Caseback;
- 22mm Hexad Oyster.

...This awesome CCCP watch deserves it..
Now you can look through the Glass Caseback at the magical <*SU*> on the movement.. 
There will be no other changes on this beauty, that's the endpoint, for me... 

PS: This Amphibia has original metal movement Fixing Ring, beautiful work..


----------



## Jake_P

Parkgate said:


> He hasn't done tinkering yet, that dial is about 2 degrees off true NSEW. Straight line through the crown gives it away, and 12 and 6 aren't central to the lugs. He'll be back, 100% guaranteed, with 'cough cough' improvements!!


Well spotted - I believe your right..groan..#It's Never Over


----------



## DocTone

Vost said:


> Today...a easy "minimal" Mod on the 2416B (Vintage 710 Amphibia)...:
> - New Glass Caseback;
> - 22mm Hexad Oyster.
> 
> ...This awesome CCCP watch deserves it..
> Now you can look through the Glass Caseback at the magical <*SU*> on the movement..
> There will be no other changes on this beauty, that's the endpoint, for me...
> 
> PS: This Amphibia has original metal movement Fixing Ring, beautiful work..


Yes agree , minimum mod is quiet enough.
Very nice watch, Congrats


----------



## ohhenry1

Hitman101 said:


> My first mod. Needless to say, I'm hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Nice! Can you tell me where you got the bezel and insert?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

I finally ordered a 710 case after being concerned that it would be too big for my 6 3/4" wrist. I wear an SKX009 without issue so I figured it would be ok.

I moved my 420 mod to this case and added an Orca case back.

I'm not sure which bezel and strap I like best. These "Jubilee" straps from cheapestnatostrsps are very nice but the gray is darker than I was expecting.

The 710 size seems fine. I'm just not sold on any of these strap combos. Maybe a bracelet would be better. Or, a black strap might work with the black bezel?

Any thoughts or insight is welcome.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

The dilemma may be resolved with this silicone strap that I forgot about.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

EPK said:


> I finally ordered a 710 case after being concerned that it would be too big for my 6 3/4" wrist. I wear an SKX009 without issue so I figured it would be ok.
> 
> I moved my 420 mod to this case and added an Orca case back.
> 
> I'm not sure which bezel and strap I like best. These "Jubilee" straps from cheapestnatostrsps are very nice but the gray is darker than I was expecting.
> 
> The 710 size seems fine. I'm just not sold on any of these strap combos. Maybe a bracelet would be better. Or, a black strap might work with the black bezel?
> 
> Any thoughts or insight is welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Interested in knowing who you ordered the 710 from? It looks like a classic 710, not a new one (which looks half-way between the classic 710 and the 150 to me).


----------



## EPK

@thewatchadude,

I ordered it from Dimitry at Meranom. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Father of five

EPK said:


> I finally ordered a 710 case after being concerned that it would be too big for my 6 3/4" wrist. I wear an SKX009 without issue so I figured it would be ok.
> 
> I moved my 420 mod to this case and added an Orca case back.
> 
> I'm not sure which bezel and strap I like best. These "Jubilee" straps from cheapestnatostrsps are very nice but the gray is darker than I was expecting.
> 
> The 710 size seems fine. I'm just not sold on any of these strap combos. Maybe a bracelet would be better. Or, a black strap might work with the black bezel?
> 
> Any thoughts or insight is welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I love the Tudoresque look, 
This is the watch I've been wanting to build, with either the 710 case or the 120 case 
I think i'll give it a go with the 120 case and a blue 12 hour bezel insert, just to be a little different


----------



## EPK

Father of five said:


> I love the Tudoresque look,
> This is the watch I've been wanting to build, with either the 710 case or the 120 case
> I think i'll give it a go with the 120 case and a blue 12 hour bezel insert, just to be a little different


Thank you. Go for it.

I used the rafflestime dial and hands. The lume is excellent. I can't distinguish the difference between it and my SKX009 which I feel has excellent lume.

I know many don't like the 120 case due to 18mm lug width and a 49mm lug to lug. I actually like it and have a Fifty Fathoms inspired mod in a 120 case. It wears well and is "light" on the wrist.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

EPK said:


> I finally ordered a 710 case after being concerned that it would be too big for my 6 3/4" wrist. I wear an SKX009 without issue so I figured it would be ok.
> 
> I moved my 420 mod to this case and added an Orca case back.
> 
> I'm not sure which bezel and strap I like best. These "Jubilee" straps from cheapestnatostrsps are very nice but the gray is darker than I was expecting.
> 
> The 710 size seems fine. I'm just not sold on any of these strap combos. Maybe a bracelet would be better. Or, a black strap might work with the black bezel?
> 
> Any thoughts or insight is welcome.
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I like the gray strap and black bezel combo best.
But maybe the blue bezel and a stainless link band would look most authentic to the Tudor?


----------



## EPK

onastar1989 said:


> I like the gray strap and black bezel combo best.
> But maybe the blue bezel and a stainless link band would look most authentic to the Tudor?


Thanks for the input. I like the style but don't want an exact copy. I'm surprised how comfortable the 710 case wears by the way.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitman101

ohhenry1 said:


> Nice! Can you tell me where you got the bezel and insert?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Got it from ebay seller named Bandukh, here's a direct link.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202573926409

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

120, Brushed.
Dial
Hands (re-lumed)
2414
SS Crown
Painted crystal ring





Steve.


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

NOTSHARP said:


> 120, Brushed.
> Dial
> Hands (re-lumed)
> 2414
> SS Crown
> Painted crystal ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


Nice!!
Been thinking about putting together a sterile bezel 120 myself.
Nice result, love the painted crystal ring!
A black leather strap with red stitching would look incredible IMHO

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> Nice!!
> Been thinking about putting together a sterile bezel 120 myself.
> Nice result, love the painted crystal ring!
> A black leather strap with red stitching would look incredible IMHO
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


 Trying to find a black leather strap,with red stitching that isn't, in fact, orange, is an expensive pastime. :-d

That said, I do have one on order that looks promising.

Steve.


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> Trying to find a black leather strap,with red stitching that isn't, in fact, orange, is an expensive pastime. :-d
> 
> That said, I do have one on order that looks promising.
> 
> Steve.


Buy one with white stitching and take a red Sharpie to the stitches..


----------



## malbur

627 titanium case, meranom SE dial and hands


----------



## Kotsov

NOTSHARP said:


> Trying to find a black leather strap,with red stitching that isn't, in fact, orange, is an expensive pastime. :-d
> 
> Steve.


Try pynchon63 on eBay.


----------



## psco78

NOTSHARP said:


> Trying to find a black leather strap,with red stitching that isn't, in fact, orange, is an expensive pastime. :-d
> 
> That said, I do have one on order that looks promising.
> 
> Steve.


If you don't mind rally style:









I have the same one, from Diloy. Have a look at their website, I think they have a non-rally option as well.


----------



## A.Sev

NOTSHARP said:


> Trying to find a black leather strap,with red stitching that isn't, in fact, orange, is an expensive pastime. :-d
> 
> That said, I do have one on order that looks promising.
> 
> Steve.


I ordered one of these for a Seiko project - just as pretty in person. Very deep red stitching, black leather. A bit on the thicker side, but that's how I prefer it. Seller was named StrongHorseCraft on Etsy, he's from Ukraine.









here's the only photo I have of it on a watch, which gives a bit better idea of the color. It's almost a perfect match to the hour hand and chapter marks on my mini turtle.


----------



## JimmyOlber

A simple 710 2409 with an undecided hour hand and (I think) the final destination of the pearl inlay dial.


----------



## jalcas

Started out as a yellow 20SE. Swapped dial, hands and bezel from a 710SE.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## al128

as shown in the other thread ....

here's my 650541 modded for "double 24hr" GMT time display ;-)

























lovely, lovely watch to wear - one of my favorites, although it did take me longer than I thought it would to get the hang of the whole 24hr thing ... sometimes a quick glance around noon still throws me off with the hour hand pointing down ;-)

cheers!


----------



## al128

as shown in the other thread ....

here's my 650541 modded for "double 24hr" GMT time display ;-)

View attachment 14214995


View attachment 14214997


View attachment 14214999


lovely, lovely watch to wear - one of my favorites, although it did take me longer than I thought it would to get the hang of the whole 24hr thing ... sometimes a quick glance around noon still throws me off with the hour hand pointing down ;-)

cheers!


----------



## Utva_56

Amfibia Seaman Yachtmaster:
-case 120
-crown: B signature
-dial: Amfibia Seaman
-bezel: Yachtmaster ( AM Diver)
- black date ring
- carbon/rubber strap from Ali
- in the future: wider hands from Favinov and orange second hand


----------



## thewatchadude

Grungy work in progress


----------



## ohhenry1

Hitman101 said:


> Got it from ebay seller named Bandukh, here's a direct link.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202573926409


Super useful. Thank you!


----------



## Kotsov

al128 said:


> as shown in the other thread ....
> 
> here's my 650541 modded for "double 24hr" GMT time display ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14214995
> 
> 
> View attachment 14214997
> 
> 
> View attachment 14214999
> 
> 
> lovely, lovely watch to wear - one of my favorites, although it did take me longer than I thought it would to get the hang of the whole 24hr thing ... sometimes a quick glance around noon still throws me off with the hour hand pointing down ;-)
> 
> cheers!


Looks great. I'm still struggling with my first 24hr watch after a quick glance.

What is the reason or advantage of the "double" 24 hours?


----------



## mxm

Kotsov said:


> What is the reason or advantage of the "double" 24 hours?


To have two different time zones.


----------



## mxm

Duplicated post.
Why does this happen so frequently on WUS?


----------



## stevarad

Kotsov said:


> Looks great. I'm still struggling with my first 24hr watch after a quick glance.
> 
> What is the reason or advantage of the "double" 24 hours?


It is like easy, but effective GMT function.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kotsov

stevarad said:


> It is like easy, but effective GMT function.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Ah. Makes sense.


----------



## Kotsov

mxm said:


> Duplicated post.
> Why does this happen so frequently on WUS?


Yes


----------



## Kotsov

mxm said:


> Duplicated post.
> Why does this happen so frequently on WUS?


Yes


----------



## stevarad

Kotsov said:


> Yes


))))))

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Kotsov said:


> Yes


))))))

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## al128

Kotsov said:


> Looks great. I'm still struggling with my first 24hr watch after a quick glance.
> 
> What is the reason or advantage of the "double" 24 hours?


I also do still struggle a bit in more involved moments, e.g. only having a splitsecond to read the time while driving a car in traffic, etc... but it gets better - yet it will take months to become 2nd nature ... I do however appreciate the whole "philosophical" aspect of it, like seeing what precentage of the day has already passed ;-)









concerning the double-24 ... that's easy ... it is a great and "free" GMT function ...

on the watch its 9.30h local time and 15.30 (bezel-time) where my parents live ... since I have a 6 hours off-set, as you can see on the 24hrs mark ... so that is a really handy feature that I always wanted ... but there are only very few double-24s out there (glycine iirc and those are junk)

... i really like the "smartness" of something so basic like a bezel that can convert a regular 24hr watch into a 24 hrs GMT without adding any complexity to the movement ...

cheers,
Al


----------



## FreddyNorton

Enjoying this one. Put together from mostly parts bin stuff I had laying around. Have a steel crown on order for it. It was a matte case but I polish it and brushed the sides a bit.


----------



## stevarad

FreddyNorton said:


> Enjoying this one. Put together from mostly parts bin stuff I had laying around. Have a steel crown on order for it. It was a matte case but I polish it and brushed the sides a bit.
> 
> View attachment 14224435
> 
> View attachment 14224437
> 
> View attachment 14224439
> 
> View attachment 14224441
> 
> View attachment 14224443
> 
> View attachment 14224445


I would never think that 060 case could look so fantastic. Congrats on beautiful mod

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## A.Sev

Another "big" mod for me. A couple months ago I picked up a 119 tonneau case with a dead and rusted 2209 in it. I love the look of the old tonneau cases - the 090 is both to big for my tiny wrists, and kinda... boring. Many of the 119 cases had that gorgeous sunburst brushing on them, and this one was no exception. My goal was to have something somewhat stark and very clean, but was more interesting the closer you looked at it.

Step one, pull out the old crystal, all the gaskets, and the dead movement. Clean everything. Bead blast the whole case (and new stainless crown) with glass only for a satin finish (without removing the sunburst brushing... thank goodness it's deep)

Step two, Brush the sides of the case, and the spare Pers smooth bezel I had, for some contrast. Install new gaskets in the stem, caseback, and a new, taller Amphibia crystal with one of the gold tension rings in it.

Step 3, order a new 2409 Movement, a Frog dial from Leszek (and spend some time painting it a pearl white), and some wide arrow hands from Favinov. Make a notched strap from some Pull-up leather so I can have a 22mm strap to accommodate the 18mm lugs.

Step 4, break out the Noctilumina G15F and some binder, get things glowing, then do the whole assemble the watch thing.

Pics (including a great closeup of arm hair):








View attachment 14224593


----------



## stevarad

Just one big WOW



Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Gonkl

stevarad said:


> I would never think that 060 case could look so fantastic. Congrats on beautiful mod
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I wrote the 060 case off , now will have to consider for next mod. Thank you. @FreddyNorton


----------



## Gonkl

Looks fantastic A.Sev


----------



## A.Sev

and because I felt like it deserved it's own post - when I got the Leszek dial in the mail the other week, something in my brain clicked and I thought "well hell, I can probably do this" - I've done acid etching before ( I have a number of weird hobbies) and I have pretty much everything I need on hand, I just need to experiment a bit.

I ordered a sheet of .020 260 brass from OnlineMetals (.5mm for those comrades who use metric), and started playing around with Laser printer toner transfer. It's actually quite simple to do. Mockup your image in something like Inkscape, reverse it. Get a sheet of magazine paper, something thin and glossy (I use the local DollarSaver magazine that comes as junk mail) and tape it to a regular sheet of paper. Print your dial design onto it. Clean your brass sheet with Acetone, then tape the printed design to it, toner side down. Run the whole thing through a laminator 8-10 times to fuse the toner to the brass. Run under cold water and watch the paper come away, leaving the toner as an acid resist.

I'm still experimenting with time in the acid (Ferric Chloride) and acid temperature. this was 45 minutes in cold acid. I'd like to go a bit deeper I think, so the next experiment I'll warm things up and see what happens.

I threw a coat of black primer on the dial blank just to highlight the texture. I've got a couple designs I'm experimenting with, all more "fun" than traditional.


----------



## EPK

I always found the hands on this difficult to see at times depending on the light conditions.

So, I ordered these Plongeur style hands from Raffles Time. I feel as though the hour hand is a bit too thin but it's certainly more legible.

The first pic is the mildly modded before pic.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BreaksThings

A couple of my latest. All vintage scuba dudes with superluminova hands from Favinov.


----------



## thewatchadude

That green scuba dude dial is fantastic!


----------



## BreaksThings

@thewatchdude... Thanks! It was a rare score. I don't think I've ever seen another one.

The hands on it originally were not in very good shape so I swap them out with black favinov superluminova versions. The bezel is actually from Meranom. The case is a rare 270 case also known as the small octagon... 

I'm selling a bunch of other sunburst dial scuba dudes because I find myself wearing this one and my original blue scuba dude the most often.


----------



## Jake_P

A.Sev said:


> and because I felt like it deserved it's own post - when I got the Leszek dial in the mail the other week, something in my brain clicked and I thought "well hell, I can probably do this" - I've done acid etching before ( I have a number of weird hobbies) and I have pretty much everything I need on hand, I just need to experiment a bit.
> 
> I ordered a sheet of .020 260 brass from OnlineMetals (.5mm for those comrades who use metric), and started playing around with Laser printer toner transfer. It's actually quite simple to do. Mockup your image in something like Inkscape, reverse it. Get a sheet of magazine paper, something thin and glossy (I use the local DollarSaver magazine that comes as junk mail) and tape it to a regular sheet of paper. Print your dial design onto it. Clean your brass sheet with Acetone, then tape the printed design to it, toner side down. Run the whole thing through a laminator 8-10 times to fuse the toner to the brass. Run under cold water and watch the paper come away, leaving the toner as an acid resist.
> 
> I'm still experimenting with time in the acid (Ferric Chloride) and acid temperature. this was 45 minutes in cold acid. I'd like to go a bit deeper I think, so the next experiment I'll warm things up and see what happens.
> 
> I threw a coat of black primer on the dial blank just to highlight the texture. I've got a couple designs I'm experimenting with, all more "fun" than traditional.
> 
> View attachment 14224625


That came out really well :-!..I'd been looking into similar avenues but hadn't got to the actual (if ever) stage of trying it..!


----------



## DocTone

A.Sev said:


> Another "big" mod for me. A couple months ago I picked up a 119 tonneau case with a dead and rusted 2209 in it. I love the look of the old tonneau cases - the 090 is both to big for my tiny wrists, and kinda... boring. Many .....


.. a lot of great details. Source of inspiration. 
Well done !


----------



## ChaseOne

I wanted a Bathyscaphe look, but did not want any if the direct copies out there. The Amphibia had a vintage cool factor to it.
Bezel swap
Hand swap (kept the blue second lollipop)
Leather strap
Pretty simple, but it's become my favorite out of my entire collection.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

I told my 11 year old son that he could wear this Amphibian mod for snorkeling. He was thrilled but wanted a different bezel. We went rummaging through my parts and tried black, black with silver, orange, etc. None worked but he loved this one but wished the red was orange.

So, some paint was applied and it turned out much better than I expected.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

EPK said:


> I told my 11 year old son that he could wear this Amphibian mod for snorkeling. He was thrilled but wanted a different bezel. We went rummaging through my parts and tried black, black with silver, orange, etc. None worked but he loved this one but wished the red was orange.
> 
> So, some paint was applied and it turned out much better than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I've always been fond of this dial and some of the other silver Vostok dials, but most of my mods these days are built for better visibility, and silver hands on a silver dial just won't work for me. But I like the contrast here - funny how the position of the second hand makes it look like the diver is doing a bit of spear fishing.

I have a 661 dial on the way, might put some black Seikostain hands on it for my next project.


----------



## onastar1989

A.Sev said:


> Another "big" mod for me. A couple months ago I picked up a 119 tonneau case with a dead and rusted 2209 in it. I love the look of the old tonneau cases - the 090 is both to big for my tiny wrists, and kinda... boring. Many of the 119 cases had that gorgeous sunburst brushing on them, and this one was no exception. My goal was to have something somewhat stark and very clean, but was more interesting the closer you looked at it.
> 
> Step one, pull out the old crystal, all the gaskets, and the dead movement. Clean everything. Bead blast the whole case (and new stainless crown) with glass only for a satin finish (without removing the sunburst brushing... thank goodness it's deep)
> 
> Step two, Brush the sides of the case, and the spare Pers smooth bezel I had, for some contrast. Install new gaskets in the stem, caseback, and a new, taller Amphibia crystal with one of the gold tension rings in it.
> 
> Step 3, order a new 2409 Movement, a Frog dial from Leszek (and spend some time painting it a pearl white), and some wide arrow hands from Favinov. Make a notched strap from some Pull-up leather so I can have a 22mm strap to accommodate the 18mm lugs.
> 
> Step 4, break out the Noctilumina G15F and some binder, get things glowing, then do the whole assemble the watch thing.
> 
> Pics (including a great closeup of arm hair):
> View attachment 14224595
> 
> 
> View attachment 14224593
> 
> 
> View attachment 14224591
> 
> 
> View attachment 14224589
> 
> 
> View attachment 14224607
> 
> 
> View attachment 14224585


This looks incredible. Well done!


----------



## thewatchadude

À small mod but a huge technical step forward for me. Thanks to EndeavourUK's how-to I have finally been able to change the date wheel of my field watch mod. This one was awaiting for more than a year!

Before and after:

And the traditional wristshot of the final product:



I lost one of the small plate screws in the process but it seems to be OK anyway...


----------



## onastar1989

661 dial finally arrived. I'm undecided on bezels, but I think I will leave it with the black one, which brings out the hands better.


----------



## stevarad

onastar1989 said:


> 661 dial finally arrived. I'm undecided on bezels, but I think I will leave it with the black one, which brings out the hands better.
> 
> View attachment 14243417
> 
> 
> View attachment 14243419


I vote for the clean one 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> 661 dial finally arrived. I'm undecided on bezels, but I think I will leave it with the black one, which brings out the hands better.
> 
> View attachment 14243417
> 
> 
> View attachment 14243419


 Black would be my choice. |>

Steve.


----------



## thewatchadude

So do I. It gives a great color uniformity to the watch which makes it a very special one.


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

onastar1989 said:


> 661 dial finally arrived. I'm undecided on bezels, but I think I will leave it with the black one, which brings out the hands better.
> 
> View attachment 14243417
> 
> 
> View attachment 14243419


Where did you got the dial?

Sent from the bottom of the world using a really big slingshot


----------



## onastar1989

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> Where did you got the dial?
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the world using a really big slingshot


Zenitar on ebay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/DIAL-TO-VO...405565?hash=item2137c25d7d:g:50QAAOSwyiFb5Lw4


----------



## Yamawammer

Ended up changing the bezel out for this brass one. Added a 2 piece nylon nato from Clockwork Synergy. Loving this watch now.


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> 661 dial finally arrived. I'm undecided on bezels, but I think I will leave it with the black one, which brings out the hands better.


Very nice , I vote for the clean one


----------



## DocTone

Only a strap mod ... 
ridiculous with German customs at the moment. Rejecting orders by no reason and send back to Russia


----------



## ZoKet

make a new one with a little change...


----------



## stevarad

ZoKet said:


> make a new one with a little change...


Hey, I was thonking about same mod...Can you post some more photos?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

onastar1989 said:


> Just picked up this strap for $15 on Amazon and put it on this 150 mod.
> They've got 15 colors and styles, stainless or black hardware and include an extra long piece.
> This one is the gray. The only thing I don't like is the white loop, so I switched it out with an extra stainless loop I had.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wrist-Style-...ch+band&qid=1559354722&s=gateway&sr=8-13&th=1
> 
> View attachment 14195133
> 
> View attachment 14195135
> 
> View attachment 14195137
> 
> View attachment 14195139
> 
> View attachment 14195141


Oh, link does not work any more. And I eanted to oreder now...bad luck

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## onastar1989

stevarad said:


> Oh, link does not work any more. And I eanted to oreder now...bad luck
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Yes, I went back to order a black one but they were gone from Amazon.
It looks like you can buy them here for $30.

https://www.wristandstyle.com/collections/premium-nylon-woven-watch-bands

They are nice straps and very comfortable, with a different look than most NATO straps. I like it because it kind of looks like a metal mesh band.


----------



## stevarad

onastar1989 said:


> Yes, I went back to order a black one but they were gone from Amazon.
> It looks like you can buy them here for $30.
> 
> https://www.wristandstyle.com/collections/premium-nylon-woven-watch-bands
> 
> They are nice straps and very comfortable, with a different look than most NATO straps. I like it because it kind of looks like a metal mesh band.


Thanks for new link

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ZoKet

stevarad said:


> Hey, I was thonking about same mod...Can you post some more photos?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Watch, bezel and straps are from Komandirskie. com.


----------



## stevarad

ZoKet said:


> Watch, bezel and straps are from Komandirskie. com.


Looking very good. I am planing same + golden hands + golden crystal ring

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Abzorbaloff

This forum has been really useful for info and inspiration while researching my Vostok, so I thought I'd sign up and post the finished results:

View attachment mDSC00516.jpg










Its a 100842 - I liked the dial and the yellow accents. I swapped the chrome bezel for this black one (also ordered from Vostok as I wanted the Russian style "3"). I brushed the top surface of the case to get rid of the chrome finish, and fitted the seat belt Nato strap (from a Chinese seller on eBay).


----------



## thewatchadude

I built this Vostnik this morning&#8230; or maybe it's a Ratstok ?


----------



## Yamawammer

Simple strap, dial/movement swap. First picture is before. Second one is after. Last photos is the current state of my collection. Using what I had in stock, this is what I came up with. 
My dilemma is, I have a select few Vostoks that I just can’t take my eye off of when on my wrist. My “desire” is to get all my Amphibians/Komandirski’s to that level for me. I’m liking the change I just made on these two. Don’t know if it’s better but will work for now.
Sorry the pictures are so big.


----------



## thewatchadude

Yamawammer said:


> Simple strap, dial/movement swap. First picture is before. Second one is after. Last photos is the current state of my collection. Using what I had in stock, this is what I came up with.
> My dilemma is, I have a select few Vostoks that I just can't take my eye off of when on my wrist. My "desire" is to get all my Amphibians/Komandirski's to that level for me. I'm liking the change I just made on these two. Don't know if it's better but will work for now.
> Sorry the pictures are so big.


Some nice pieces in this collection!:-!


----------



## onastar1989

onastar1989 said:


> 661 dial finally arrived. I'm undecided on bezels, but I think I will leave it with the black one, which brings out the hands better.
> 
> View attachment 14243417
> 
> 
> View attachment 14243419


I think I've settled on this one:


----------



## DocTone

..when summer is coming . every year I see in different posts in serveral watch community the same question : watch for beach , watch for vacation , watch for rough activities ... bla bla bla 
I never doubt about everything , wearing and feeling good 
Rat-Style


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> I think I've settled on this one:


If you ask me , I would prefer the smooth version


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> I think I've settled on this one:


If you ask me , I would prefer the smooth version


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> ..when summer is coming . every year I see in different posts in serveral watch community the same question : watch for beach , watch for vacation , watch for rough activities ... bla bla bla
> I never doubt about everything , wearing and feeling good
> Rat-Style
> 
> View attachment 14268847
> 
> 
> View attachment 14268853


Magnificient watch. True art.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> If you ask me , I would prefer the smooth version
> 
> View attachment 14268963


Yes, I do like the smaller teeth much more, and I have one in my cart at Meranom. But I had this one laying around doing nothing so I put it on to see how it looked.

Waiting on some things to come back in stock at Meranom takes patience. Argh.

But feel free to send me this bezel in the meantime!


----------



## Parkgate

DocTone said:


> ..when summer is coming . every year I see in different posts in serveral watch community the same question : watch for beach , watch for vacation , watch for rough activities ... bla bla bla
> I never doubt about everything , wearing and feeling good
> Rat-Style
> 
> View attachment 14268847
> 
> 
> View attachment 14268853


I've had one of those Raffles dials kicking around for months..at some point I'm going to have to build another..and I haven't even received my current project yet from Russia...bloody Vostoks...when does it stop?


----------



## Yamawammer

DocTone said:


> ..when summer is coming . every year I see in different posts in serveral watch community the same question : watch for beach , watch for vacation , watch for rough activities ... bla bla bla
> I never doubt about everything , wearing and feeling good
> Rat-Style
> 
> View attachment 14268847
> 
> 
> View attachment 14268853


Heck yeah!! Love it!


----------



## stevarad

110 amphibia mod from komandirskie.com. They did it - bezel, dial, hands. I will add gold crystal ring and some cool vintage brown strap with gold clasp, and than mod will be finished.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Vost

Hi comrades 

I'm very happy to present imho the "best" Bezel for Vostoxa-Mod:
Finally found it  (zeikaua2014, ebay).

It fits in wonderfully with the 090 case, excellent.

The Bezel insert is Dagaz, and fits perfectly on the zeikaua2014 - Bezel.

That makes the mod better now.


----------



## DocTone

stevarad said:


> 110 amphibia mod from komandirskie.com. They did it


... serveral times I tried with gold ... no chance
this is a beauty! Great, maybe black date wheel would close the great composition 
Mmmhhmmm ...maybe bi Color strap ? .. oh no ..overdosed


----------



## DocTone

double Post


----------



## DocTone

Vost said:


> Hi comrades


Agree fellow, great mod ! 
With this combo also a polished (or brushed) 090 case would be great 
Considered yet ?


----------



## Vost

DocTone said:


> Agree fellow, great mod !
> With this combo also a polished (or brushed) 090 case would be great
> Considered yet ?


Thanks, @Master DocTone,...yes, i think.. polished 090, or "real" - brushed would harmonize well, will try it 

PS: Thank you again for teaching me how to resizing Hands...


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> ... serveral times I tried with gold ... no chance
> this is a beauty! Great, maybe black date wheel would close the great composition
> Mmmhhmmm ...maybe bi Color strap ? .. oh no ..overdosed


Yes, black date wheel would be good touch.

And dual tone bracelet or thick light brown vintage strap...big dilema..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Bandido

Amfoxa-Vostoxa sim-sala-bim))))


----------



## PDAdict

my Amphidoxa










Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

Some additional photos of Amfoxa.
Case - 090 stok classics
Dial - 916 stock
Seconds hand - stock while lollypop
Hour and minutes - Soxa set by yobokies (need to make thinner hole in minutes to fit the Vostok movt)
Movement - 2415 decorated, Meranom
Caseback - small window, Meranom
Bezel and insert - Dagaz
Bracelet - yobokies straight links, rice beads (the clasp has been replaced to thick solid sleel folding Z).


----------



## stevarad

I have dound some brown leather strap laying around and put it on yesterday 110 mod. It is so thick strap that was such pain in the....to put strap on watch. I was trying for almost one hour to put pins in holes because of thickness.

Well, what do you think about result of this silver-gold mod, how they match?









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Bandido said:


> Some additional photos of Amfoxa.
> Case - 090 stok classics
> Dial - 916 stock
> Seconds hand - stock while lollypop
> Hour and minutes - Soxa set by yobokies (need to make thinner hole in minutes to fit the Vostok movt)
> Movement - 2415 decorated, Meranom
> Caseback - small window, Meranom
> Bezel and insert - Dagaz
> Bracelet - yobokies straight links, rice beads (the clasp has been replaced to thick solid sleel folding Z).
> View attachment 14273013
> 
> View attachment 14273029
> 
> View attachment 14273015
> 
> View attachment 14273019
> 
> View attachment 14273021
> 
> View attachment 14273023


Man...what beauty!!! Speachless...


----------



## Bandido

Thanks, *stevarad*.
Can not undestand the best way of publishing pictures.
They are too big and there is no scale option here(((.


----------



## stevarad

Bandido said:


> Thanks, *stevarad*.
> Can not undestand the best way of publishing pictures.
> They are too big and there is no scale option here(((.


I don't know. I am using phone and tapatalk app for posting photos and everything works ok..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Yamawammer

stevarad said:


> I have dound some brown leather strap laying around and put it on yesterday 110 mod. It is so thick strap that was such pain in the....to put strap on watch. I was trying for almost one hour to put pins in holes because of thickness.
> 
> Well, what do you think about result of this silver-gold mod, how they match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Nice. The 110 case I have found is the hardest to fit straps/bands to. Have had the same struggle with that case.


----------



## Bandido

Vostok Amfibia 420 with 4:20 fully lumed custom dial))).
SE caseback for 2409 movement, hand-rolled.
Ali Express ZULU strap.


----------



## DocTone

stevarad said:


> I have dound some brown leather strap laying around and put it on yesterday 110 mod. It is so thick strap that was such pain in the....to put strap on watch. I was trying for almost one hour to put pins in holes because of thickness.
> 
> Well, what do you think about result of this silver-gold mod, how they match?


Yes , that's the way ... forget bi color strap.. 
for my taste this strap is too thick... but the style is the right one , oldish , stressed, used leather ...


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Yes , that's the way ... forget bi color strap..
> for my taste this strap is too thick... but the style is the right one , oldish , stressed, used leather ...


Yes, I agree. Too thick for the thin 110 case.
I just picked one of these bands for my next project, and beat it up a little to make it look more distressed.
Nice leather for the price.

https://www.amazon.com/Leather-EACH...eway&sprefix=Eache+,aps,202&sr=8-2-spons&th=1


----------



## Chascomm

stevarad said:


> I have dound some brown leather strap laying around and put it on yesterday 110 mod. It is so thick strap that was such pain in the....to put strap on watch. I was trying for almost one hour to put pins in holes because of thickness.


I fear that the case will soon start to eat the strap.


----------



## stevarad

onastar1989 said:


> Yes, I agree. Too thick for the thin 110 case.
> I just picked one of these bands for my next project, and beat it up a little to make it look more distressed.
> Nice leather for the price.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Leather-EACH...eway&sprefix=Eache+,aps,202&sr=8-2-spons&th=1


Link does not work.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Chascomm said:


> I fear that the case will soon start to eat the strap.


Yes, it will. But it should be good fir some time, because it looks already as old and used.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

I will ad gold crystal ring when it arrives, and will try then bi color bracelet, just to see how it looks.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## onastar1989

stevarad said:


> Link does not work.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


The link seems to work on this side of the lake (USA)

Try searching for "Eache Leather Watch Band Retro Brown"


----------



## stevarad

tnanks

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## onastar1989

stevarad said:


> tnanks
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Sample photo of Eache watch band..

View attachment 14276813


----------



## DocTone

Playing around ... not finalized


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> Playing around ... not finalized
> 
> View attachment 14277371
> 
> 
> View attachment 14277373
> 
> 
> View attachment 14277375
> 
> 
> View attachment 14277377


I envy You and Your's skill.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DocTone

stevarad said:


> I envy You and Your's skill.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


my wife demanded to remove all the weed around the house...
bought this fine instrument: 
https://www.amazon.de/GLORIA-Thermo...23&hvtargid=pla-388281617916&psc=1&th=1&psc=1

after the work ...some gas left .... i thought to pimp up some older watch parts ..
ok my wife was concerned to use this in the house.... ... 

so no worry my youngest kid hold the gas burner....parts on bottom...I moved these here and there.....

done...  (and a very proud kid )


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> my wife demanded to remove all the weed around the house...


Oh no

And where is all that weed now? 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> so no worry my youngest kid hold the gas burner....


And because of this part, I am still laughing on loud 

Joke aside, You and your kid have done damn good job. He should be proud. And You also, because of his successful burner initiation.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DocTone

One picture in daylight .. 
I guess for first trial not so bad. It was interested to see what happened with brushed areas ( case) and polished parts (bezel)

In principle guys ... it's very simple to do

Prepare for next barbecue also some stainless parts 
of your Vostok Collection ...


----------



## fugit cronos

Today Bronze. Prototype 1




























coming soon...


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> One picture in daylight ..
> I guess for first trial not so bad. It was interested to see what happened with brushed areas ( case) and polished parts (bezel)
> 
> In principle guys ... it's very simple to do
> 
> Prepare for next barbecue also some stainless parts
> of your Vostok Collection ...
> 
> View attachment 14278797


Explain that simple procedure. It looks almost like black or dark blue. Must be because of strong burner.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

fugit cronos said:


> Today Bronze. Prototype 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon...


I want those watches...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

fugit cronos said:


> Today Bronze. Prototype 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon...


How did you do that?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## A.Sev

DocTone said:


> Playing around ... not finalized
> 
> View attachment 14277371
> 
> 
> View attachment 14277373
> 
> 
> View attachment 14277375
> 
> 
> View attachment 14277377


Where'd those hands come from? One of your creations?


----------



## DocTone

A.Sev said:


> Where'd those hands come from? One of your creations?


These are MM hands from Seiko aftermarket . You can sourced those by Dagaz, yokobies .etc . 
I tooked a long time ago from speedtimercollection , 
Then I brushed up to the brass appears slightly


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev




----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev




----------



## ZoKet

Which besel is better? I m using original one now... (1.)


----------



## Kotsov

For me it’s the last one.


----------



## stevarad

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


> View attachment 14283451
> View attachment 14283453
> View attachment 14283457
> View attachment 14283459
> View attachment 14283465
> View attachment 14283467
> View attachment 14283471
> View attachment 14283475
> View attachment 14283479


Such nice mods and beautiful photos!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

ZoKet said:


> Which besel is better? I m using original one now... (1.)


give us few more photos with last one bezel...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sayan

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


> View attachment 14283417
> 
> 
> Very nice combination, where did you get these hands?
> 
> Где стрелки брали, не подскажите?


----------



## Utva_56

Hi ZoKat ,

for me this is best option , clean and simple. Other bezels are making apperiance to busy.








If you can do a sand blast , case and bezel , will look more effective.


----------



## stevarad

deleted. wrong thread...


----------



## onastar1989

Utva_56 said:


> Hi ZoKat ,
> 
> for me this is best option , clean and simple. Other bezels are making apperiance to busy.
> View attachment 14285419
> 
> 
> If you can do a sand blast , case and bezel , will look more effective.


I agree. The clean bezel simplifies the look. 
Bead blasting the whole thing would look nice, though I do like the brushed/polished combination on this one.


----------



## Parkgate

TBH I think the stock bezel looks best, the polished plain bezel just doesn't look right on the 100 case but that may just be me. The bezel with the insert (yellow/gold) looks great but the insert doesn't work with the white dial it needs another colour. Heres an idea, re-lume/or just paint the original bezel with white markers?


----------



## FreddyNorton

Got a set of Favinov hands for this watch. Really does the watch a lot of good I think. Hard to capture in pictures but the way the light hits it and you see the silver of the hands match the numbers and markers looks amazing. Also my first item from him and the lume is amazing I will be buying more in the future. Still waiting on my steel crown. 2 pics with new hands and one pic of how it was before.


----------



## onastar1989




----------



## onastar1989

FreddyNorton said:


> Got a set of Favinov hands for this watch. Really does the watch a lot of good I think. Hard to capture in pictures but the way the light hits it and you see the silver of the hands match the numbers and markers looks amazing. Also my first item from him and the lume is amazing I will be buying more in the future. Still waiting on my steel crown. 2 pics with new hands and one pic of how it was before.
> 
> View attachment 14289833
> 
> View attachment 14289837
> 
> View attachment 14289841


Wow, such an improvement different hands make!


----------



## Bushweek

First go at a couple of mods


----------



## Bushweek

Brown dial


----------



## Bushweek

Bronze bezel... Just sanded back the original


----------



## stevarad

Sandpaper or sandblasted?


----------



## thewatchadude

I like this brown bezel. Where does it come from?


----------



## Bushweek

Sandpaper only

Brown bezel is from ebay..it's a Seiko bezel insert. Doesn't fit the Vostok bezel perfectly so will probably stick to the bronze look. 

The stainless bracelet has solid endlinks and cost $1.86 on eBay lol. Good solid bracelet and just one or two sharp edges setting it apart from fancier ones. Ridiculously good value.


----------



## Yamawammer

Komandirski K34. Cerekoted coyote tan case, cerekoted black bezel. Still working on getting a stainless steel crown to seat.


----------



## Sayan

Not sure where it belongs here or in Komandirskie threat, but probably here since it is moded little bit.


----------



## Sayan

And one more Komandirskie with blue dial.


----------



## Jake_P

Here's a rough mockup of my new proposed mod - parts still incoming! Have been hankering after a retro dive watch with baton style hands for a while and I love this particular dial.. I would have liked the hands a little thicker but oh well.. Think it would look great on a tropic or isofrane strap to finish it off too..


----------



## EPK

Jake_P said:


> Here's a rough mockup of my new proposed mod - parts still incoming! Have been hankering after a retro dive watch with baton style hands for a while and I love this particular dial.. I would have liked the hands a little thicker but oh well.. Think it would look great on a tropic or isofrane strap to finish it off too..
> 
> View attachment 14297725


Looks great. Be sure to post it once it's finished.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

Oh dear! There was I thinking I was cured!

Having sold all my Vostok Amphibia watches except for my original purchased Scuba Dude, I dropped off the forum. Last week, I took it out of it's box and wore it for a week steady! I re-regulated it, took off the exhibition back and replaced it with a Scuba Dude version I had in a draw! about. I purchased a new bezel and ceramic insert and bingo, we are off and running again! Going to swap the 090 chrome for a 150 brushed when they are restocked at Meranom. TBH, I'll keep it like this for the summer!


----------



## Stereotype

Oh dear! There was I thinking I was cured!

Having sold all my Vostok Amphibia watches except for my original purchased Scuba Dude, I dropped off the forum. Last week, I took it out of it's box and wore it for a week steady! I re-regulated it, took off the exhibition back and replaced it with a Scuba Dude version I had in a draw! about. I purchased a new bezel and ceramic insert and bingo, we are off and running again! Going to swap the 090 chrome for a 150 brushed when they are restocked at Meranom. TBH, I'll keep it like this for the summer!

View attachment 14297911

View attachment 14297913

View attachment 14297915


----------



## A.Sev

There is no cure, only periods of remission


----------



## Jake_P

Perhaps the end of our earthly days can be the only cure to finally cease the endless tweaking and tinkering with these mods..until then, game on..


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> Perhaps the end of our earthly days can be the only cure to finally cease the endless tweaking and tinkering with these mods..until then, game on..


Indeed..


----------



## zagato1750

Stereotype said:


> Oh dear! There was I thinking I was cured!
> 
> Having sold all my Vostok Amphibia watches except for my original purchased Scuba Dude, I dropped off the forum. Last week, I took it out of it's box and wore it for a week steady! I re-regulated it, took off the exhibition back and replaced it with a Scuba Dude version I had in a draw! about. I purchased a new bezel and ceramic insert and bingo, we are off and running again! Going to swap the 090 chrome for a 150 brushed when they are restocked at Meranom. TBH, I'll keep it like this for the summer!
> 
> View attachment 14297911
> 
> View attachment 14297913
> 
> View attachment 14297915


Have a link to that bezel and insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

zagato1750 said:


> Have a link to that bezel and insert?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bezel 'Dr SeikoStein' Ebay..... Insert, from Ebay (China).


----------



## Stereotype

Hopefully better photo this time. Apologies for the blurred previous.


----------



## Parkgate

Awaiting a few bits (bezel and insert) and the end-links need a bit more work, so WIP.


----------



## JimmyOlber

Ordered this 020 originally with the idea of case swapping with the 650541 and new 24hr bezel to go with.. bezel looks a bit odd, perhaps not wide enough, on the 020 for my tastes. Radio room looking so great I think to leave it as is. So a bezel swap and new acquisition for today


----------



## colt

komrades,

my project was almost finished! I had brought my 090 to a watchmaker for a dial/hands/crown change but catastrophy struck:

according to the watchmaker, the crown was too short to fit in the watch.
I checked my Meranom order and I did order the "09" crown, so I'm thinking either 2 things:
- being unfamilliar with the 2416, the watchmaker didn't 'get' how to attach the crown. This doesn't really make sense as he managed to fix the original crown back.
- Meranom sent me the wrong crown.

Does anyone have any knowledge about this? Is the 'other' crown stem (the one not for the 09) shorter? that would validate my second theory.

I also wanted to say that favinov dial and hands are really beautiful! stunning!

I was divided about the black hands on black dial. It would turn out 1 of 2 ways:
- totally illegible, therefore totally stupid from a wis point of view
- friggin' awesome!

well guess what... 😎


----------



## JimmyOlber

colt said:


> komrades,
> 
> my project was almost finished! I had brought my 090 to a watchmaker for a dial/hands/crown change but catastrophy struck:
> 
> according to the watchmaker, the crown was too short to fit in the watch.
> I checked my Meranom order and I did order the "09" crown, so I'm thinking either 2 things:
> - being unfamilliar with the 2416, the watchmaker didn't 'get' how to attach the crown. This doesn't really make sense as he managed to fix the original crown back.
> - Meranom sent me the wrong crown.
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge about this? Is the 'other' crown stem (the one not for the 09) shorter? that would validate my second theory.
> 
> I also wanted to say that favinov dial and hands are really beautiful! stunning!
> 
> I was divided about the black hands on black dial. It would turn out 1 of 2 ways:
> - totally illegible, therefore totally stupid from a wis point of view
> - friggin' awesome!
> 
> well guess what... &#55357;&#56846;


It is often necessary to give a slight push of the movement towards the crown with some tool via the movement ring after having inserted and screwed the crown back in, this will allow the final 'click' back in place.


----------



## colt

I was debating whether to open it up myself and try it. It isn't the most complicated part of the modding process. Reading this, I think I'll try it.
Are there any videos where this "slight push" can be observed?


----------



## JimmyOlber

You're correct, it is quite straightforward, for videos I'm sure there are many about youtube. Here is just a quick 2 photos where in the first you can see a slight gap between the movement ring and the case, using your tool (thumbtack, back end of tweezer, metal pokey whatever) push it in the direction of the crown tube, you should hear the click.. does not take much force at all.

Only 2 things I would mention that might not be clear in some videos is always remove the crown while it is in the winding position and be gentle while pushing down on the stem release button.


----------



## colt




----------



## thewatchadude

JimmyOlber said:


> Ordered this 020 originally with the idea of case swapping with the 650541 and new 24hr bezel to go with.. bezel looks a bit odd, perhaps not wide enough, on the 020 for my tastes. Radio room looking so great I think to leave it as is. So a bezel swap and new acquisition for today
> 
> View attachment 14301777
> 
> 
> View attachment 14301779


That 020 RRO looks great! Might consider building one, though with Amphibia hands to mimic original model.


----------



## thewatchadude

JimmyOlber said:


> You're correct, it is quite straightforward, for videos I'm sure there are many about youtube. Here is just a quick 2 photos where in the first you can see a slight gap between the movement ring and the case, using your tool (thumbtack, back end of tweezer, metal pokey whatever) push it in the direction of the crown tube, you should hear the click.. does not take much force at all.
> 
> Only 2 things I would mention that might not be clear in some videos is always remove the crown while it is in the winding position and be gentle while pushing down on the stem release button.
> 
> View attachment 14302665
> 
> 
> View attachment 14302667


Very interesting! First I thought the crown had to be in time changing mode, so I'll try in winding mode. Second I'm always trying to push the stem toward the mechanism which is quite uneasy--never thought of doing the opposite, will try asap!


----------



## FreddyNorton

I was looking through my Vostok parts bin and came up with this on a rainy day off last week. Most of the time was spent on the dial. Hard to capture in pictures but its got afresh snowfall like texture to it from my matte clear coat I put over it after luming the markers. Has a hand wind movement not automatic. Hands are just a place holder for now and off by several minutes. Actually whole thing off slightly because nothing but pressure is holding the dial in place as I need to order dial dots. I am enjoying it and its all made from parts pile stuff. Now im going to have to find some hands to order that will look good. Oh yeah and had to shave crystal down to clear the SKX ceramic insert and it gives wicked distortion now.


----------



## onastar1989

thewatchadude said:


> Very interesting! First I thought the crown had to be in time changing mode, so I'll try in winding mode. Second I'm always trying to push the stem toward the mechanism which is quite uneasy--never thought of doing the opposite, will try asap!


I'va actually had to do this just about every time I've removed and replaced a crown. I like to use a little flat screwdriver or a spring bar remover, pressing slightly on the opposite side of the movement holder, pushing it toward the crown as I screw it down. Click.


----------



## JimmyOlber

thewatchadude said:


> Very interesting! First I thought the crown had to be in time changing mode, so I'll try in winding mode. Second I'm always trying to push the stem toward the mechanism which is quite uneasy--never thought of doing the opposite, will try asap!





onastar1989 said:


> I'va actually had to do this just about every time I've removed and replaced a crown. I like to use a little flat screwdriver or a spring bar remover, pressing slightly on the opposite side of the movement holder, pushing it toward the crown as I screw it down. Click.


Actually I am not certain about the 'correct' stem position for extraction of 24xx movements, only that the first few movement where I attempted to replace crown while having extracted in setting position gave some fuss on reinsertion. Since then I have always removed in winding position and when reinserting depress the stem release button until crown is screwed down all the way and then just a quick movement ring nudge for that last click in place.. nice and easy.


----------



## Stereotype

colt said:


> komrades,
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge about this? Is the 'other' crown stem (the one not for the 09) shorter? that would validate my second theory.
> 
> View attachment 14302501


If you purchased a new crown to fit your watch then you may have been supplied with (in error) a stem for a 710,420 which I believe is shorter.


----------



## stevarad

Did anyone here managed to get rose- gold or bronze colour when burning SS bezel or case?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Yamawammer

Played with this “junior” today. Or whatever they are called. Looks like I need to order a 20mm strap.


----------



## DocTone

stevarad said:


> Did anyone here managed to get rose- gold or bronze colour when burning SS bezel or case?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


The colour follows a systematic pending the heat. 
Have a look in google ( stainless steel heating colours)

Pending the heating source it's very difficult to match the exact temperature, 
at least to get a well distributed heat through. - thickness of material, size etc. 
Without a professional oven nearly no chance to match one colour only. 
Rose mmh .. no ... bronze .. not really ( see colour table )

For example : case (different thickness ) by using a gas burner you have different heat points though the flames ...... considering that within 10degree colour is changing ...

Have a look in YouTube .. serveral tutorials 
In the end of day you need to try by yourself.


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> The colour follows a systematic pending the heat.
> Have a look in google ( stainless steel heating colours)
> 
> Pending the heating source it's very difficult to match the exact temperature,
> at least to get a well distributed heat through. - thickness of material, size etc.
> Without a professional oven nearly no chance to match one colour only.
> Rose mmh .. no ... bronze .. not really ( see colour table )
> 
> For example : case (different thickness ) by using a gas burner you have different heat points though the flames ...... considering that within 10degree colour is changing ...
> 
> Have a look in YouTube .. serveral tutorials
> In the end of day you need to try by yourself.


Thanks.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Yamawammer

Be careful heating a case. I tried it and ended up expanding it to where the crystal wouldn't seat.


----------



## stevarad

Would owen be better option? Is it option anyway?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DocTone

Yamawammer said:


> Be careful heating a case. I tried it and ended up expanding it to where the crystal wouldn't seat.


In any case Anybody should aware, that by heating the Metall structure is changing. The stainless is loosing ductility step by step. Also chemical resistance etc. pp is affected. 
Not heat to strong .. basically the Metal come back by cooling down


----------



## LBPolarBear

DocTone said:


> Only a strap mod ...
> ridiculous with German customs at the moment. Rejecting orders by no reason and send back to Russia
> 
> View attachment 14251531
> 
> 
> View attachment 14251533


@doctone 
Where is that bracelet from? I've never seen one like that before and it's stunning


----------



## FreddyNorton

Went through my hands pile and came up with this. I really enjoy how it looks now. Dial still just in with pressure but seems to be staying put even if a little off.


----------



## A.Sev

The Etched dial project moves forward!









After much trial and error, I think I've got my process pretty well established. Brass works better than stainless, at least with Ferric Chloride (stainless does etch, but much slower, and has a bad tendency to lift the resist, and get "fuzzy". not worth the effort when brass etches so cleanly)

The dials are all individually masked, etched and cut to size by hand. Outside dimensions are ~28.5mm, obviously for Vostok watches, but it'll fit other watches too. Thickness is ~0.048mm at the thickest part, with the etch being around 1/3 to 1/2 the total thickness of the material, so they are VERY three dimensional. I don't think I'll have any clearance issues (especially if using a date wheel removed movement) but obviously I need to test that part a bit.

The designs so far include my "Dead Frog" amphibia (both standard and negative versions), a design I'm calling "The Kraken" (bottom left) and on the top left, a pseudo-homage to Seiko's 40th Anniversary Zaku II/Gundam watch design. I'm a huge Gundam fan, but lemme tell ya, I'm not about to shell out $4K for a limited edition tuna that's way to big for my wrists. Not when I can build myself a "Russian" mobile suit dial with the same aesthetic.

The next step is test fitting obviously, then priming and painting the dials, which really makes the 3D aspect of them pop (not so much with gloss paints, but Matte finish works great) and then filling all of the recessed indices with lume.


----------



## stevarad

A.Sev said:


> The Etched dial project moves forward!
> 
> View attachment 14313391
> 
> 
> After much trial and error, I think I've got my process pretty well established. Brass works better than stainless, at least with Ferric Chloride (stainless does etch, but much slower, and has a bad tendency to lift the resist, and get "fuzzy". not worth the effort when brass etches so cleanly)
> 
> The dials are all individually masked, etched and cut to size by hand. Outside dimensions are ~28.5mm, obviously for Vostok watches, but it'll fit other watches too. Thickness is ~0.048mm at the thickest part, with the etch being around 1/3 to 1/2 the total thickness of the material, so they are VERY three dimensional. I don't think I'll have any clearance issues (especially if using a date wheel removed movement) but obviously I need to test that part a bit.
> 
> The designs so far include my "Dead Frog" amphibia (both standard and negative versions), a design I'm calling "The Kraken" (bottom left) and on the top left, a pseudo-homage to Seiko's 40th Anniversary Zaku II/Gundam watch design. I'm a huge Gundam fan, but lemme tell ya, I'm not about to shell out $4K for a limited edition tuna that's way to big for my wrists. Not when I can build myself a "Russian" mobile suit dial with the same aesthetic.
> 
> The next step is test fitting obviously, then priming and painting the dials, which really makes the 3D aspect of them pop (not so much with gloss paints, but Matte finish works great) and then filling all of the recessed indices with lume.


You are atrue artist. You shoul consider to make bussines and selling those dials.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## A.Sev

stevarad said:


> You are atrue artist. You shoul consider to make bussines and selling those dials.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Many thanks!

I have a wide assortment of creative hobbies and projects. Usually I make them for myself first, but like these dials, it's often easier to make 10 of something than it is to make one (at least from a cost perspective)

I actually have an Etsy page where most of the "over runs" from my projects end up for sale. It's often full of sculptures, jewelry, pocket tools, etc. These will probably end up there as well, if folks on Instagram don't snatch them all up.


----------



## stevarad

A.Sev said:


> Many thanks!
> 
> I have a wide assortment of creative hobbies and projects. Usually I make them for myself first, but like these dials, it's often easier to make 10 of something than it is to make one (at least from a cost perspective)
> 
> I actually have an Etsy page where most of the "over runs" from my projects end up for sale. It's often full of sculptures, jewelry, pocket tools, etc. These will probably end up there as well, if folks on Instagram don't snatch them all up.


link please? I f it is against forum polocy then PM me.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## colt

link or it didn't happen


----------



## ChaseOne

Voxa...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyOlber

A.Sev said:


> The Etched dial project moves forward!
> 
> After much trial and error, I think I've got my process pretty well established. Brass works better than stainless, at least with Ferric Chloride (stainless does etch, but much slower, and has a bad tendency to lift the resist, and get "fuzzy". not worth the effort when brass etches so cleanly)
> 
> The dials are all individually masked, etched and cut to size by hand. Outside dimensions are ~28.5mm, obviously for Vostok watches, but it'll fit other watches too. Thickness is ~0.048mm at the thickest part, with the etch being around 1/3 to 1/2 the total thickness of the material, so they are VERY three dimensional. I don't think I'll have any clearance issues (especially if using a date wheel removed movement) but obviously I need to test that part a bit.
> 
> The designs so far include my "Dead Frog" amphibia (both standard and negative versions), a design I'm calling "The Kraken" (bottom left) and on the top left, a pseudo-homage to Seiko's 40th Anniversary Zaku II/Gundam watch design. I'm a huge Gundam fan, but lemme tell ya, I'm not about to shell out $4K for a limited edition tuna that's way to big for my wrists. Not when I can build myself a "Russian" mobile suit dial with the same aesthetic.
> 
> The next step is test fitting obviously, then priming and painting the dials, which really makes the 3D aspect of them pop (not so much with gloss paints, but Matte finish works great) and then filling all of the recessed indices with lume.


Very cool! Well done.

I'd like that link as well


----------



## mxm

stevarad said:


> link please? I f it is against forum polocy then PM me.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Same here!


----------



## mxm

stevarad said:


> link please? I f it is against forum polocy then PM me.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Same here!

What is it with watchuseek and duplicated posts?


----------



## A.Sev

Some paint - The downside to etching brass is it has a tendency to make the dials ugly, alot of stains that muddy up the design (as was obvious in the last picture I posted). Throw some primer and color on them and it looks totally different.









The three black dials are going to stay as-is - with the 3D design, they look better being stealthy. From a distance they would look like a plain black dial. Up close you can see the design, but it's not overly "busy" as it would be if I painted extra details. They just need a topcoat of matte clear and some lume applied.

The mobile suit dials are going to get a bunch more work before I lume them. "panel lines" and "Rivets" will get painted, along with the trident, 200M markings and minute track. I fully intend to do a few Red dials ("Red Comet" 



), as well as colors schemes that play off the "standard" green ZAKU II, and a few other ZEON Aces (Blue, Black, etc)

As for a link, I need to check with the mods to make sure I wouldn't run afoul of any policies. my "store" isn't really watch related at all. It's just over-runs and extras of my personal projects


----------



## bingobadgo

A.Sev said:


> Some paint - The downside to etching brass is it has a tendency to make the dials ugly, alot of stains that muddy up the design (as was obvious in the last picture I posted). Throw some primer and color on them and it looks totally different.
> 
> View attachment 14315915
> 
> 
> The three black dials are going to stay as-is - with the 3D design, they look better being stealthy. From a distance they would look like a plain black dial. Up close you can see the design, but it's not overly "busy" as it would be if I painted extra details. They just need a topcoat of matte clear and some lume applied.
> 
> The mobile suit dials are going to get a bunch more work before I lume them. "panel lines" and "Rivets" will get painted, along with the trident, 200M markings and minute track. I fully intend to do a few Red dials ("Red Comet"
> 
> 
> 
> ), as well as colors schemes that play off the "standard" green ZAKU II, and a few other ZEON Aces (Blue, Black, etc)
> 
> As for a link, I need to check with the mods to make sure I wouldn't run afoul of any policies. my "store" isn't really watch related at all. It's just over-runs and extras of my personal projects


You are very skilled, that is excellent work!

If that top left frog dial ever needs a home I will be more than happy to take it off your hands.

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## Sayan

Got new PVD bezel on 270 octagonal USSR case. if i could PVDed the case i think it would look even better. By the way 270 case looks much better than just regular 420.


----------



## onastar1989

LBPolarBear said:


> @doctone
> Where is that bracelet from? I've never seen one like that before and it's stunning


https://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Br...gateway&sprefix=22mm+pvd,aps,201&sr=8-27&th=1


----------



## FreddyNorton

Got my Meranom order this morning and went out for the muratic acid right after.


----------



## jimzilla

FreddyNorton said:


> Got my Meranom order this morning and went out for the muratic acid right after.
> 
> View attachment 14321751
> 
> View attachment 14321757
> 
> View attachment 14321759
> 
> View attachment 14321761


That's some nice etching son!!!!


----------



## A.Sev

Nice. I have a type 33 2-oclock crown case sitting around. I might have to do that. looks waaay better than beatup chrome


----------



## stevarad

What a beauty!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jimzilla

My latest mod;

Brushed 020 satin case 

Komanderskie old school Sub dial face

stock hand set

Meranom bezel

Meranom low profile case back

Straps-co Black carbon graphite band.


----------



## jimzilla

.


----------



## jimzilla

FreddyNorton said:


> Got my Meranom order this morning and went out for the muratic acid right after.
> 
> View attachment 14321751
> 
> View attachment 14321757
> 
> View attachment 14321759
> 
> View attachment 14321761


I have to ask you, what formula for etching did you use?, how long?


----------



## DocTone

jimzilla said:


> I have to ask you, what formula for etching did you use?, how long?


Muriatic Acid 20-30% -
not etching 
It's dissolving chrome by the acid, so it's finished when chrome is disappeared 
Heat the solution a little bit .. handwarm .. and wait 15min


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Br...gateway&sprefix=22mm+pvd,aps,201&sr=8-27&th=1


Sorry did not realize this question.. 
I found it in the Chinese bay (AliExpress)


----------



## DocTone

A.Sev said:


> The Etched dial project
> 
> After much trial and error, I think I've got my process pretty well established. Brass works better than stainless, at least with Ferric Chloride (stainless does etch, but much slower, and has a bad tendency to lift the resist, and get "fuzzy". not worth the effort when brass etches so cleanly)


... thx for sharing the progress .. 
excellent project !


----------



## jimzilla

DocTone said:


> Muriatic Acid 20-30% -
> not etching
> It's dissolving chrome by the acid, so it's finished when chrome is disappeared
> Heat the solution a little bit .. handwarm .. and wait 15min


Do you remove crystal and mask with fingernail polish? or submerge complete watch with movement removed?


----------



## DocTone

jimzilla said:


> Do you remove crystal and mask with fingernail polish? or submerge complete watch with movement removed?


No, Treat only the piece what's in the target ! Strip down

If bezel is in target , iremove any colour by Acetone beforehand.


----------



## FreddyNorton

jimzilla said:


> I have to ask you, what formula for etching did you use?, how long?


I got the 30% muriatic acid and just removed the movement and put the whole thing in the acid it took about 30-40 minutes. Bezel, crown, crystal and case back all together. No acid got in the case during the process so I guess the water resist is good on these. Bezel was last thing to finish so I guess its the thickest plating.


----------



## FreddyNorton

jimzilla said:


> I have to ask you, what formula for etching did you use?, how long?


I got the 30% muriatic acid and just removed the movement and put the whole thing in the acid it took about 30-40 minutes. Bezel, crown, crystal and case back all together. No acid got in the case during the process so I guess the water resist is good on these. Bezel was last thing to finish so I guess its the thickest plating.


----------



## jimzilla

Yamawammer said:


> Played with this "junior" today. Or whatever they are called. Looks like I need to order a 20mm strap.


You need to make yourself a jimzilla caseback tool, would make refinishing cases much easier. works for polishing crystals as well!


----------



## onastar1989

jimzilla said:


> You need to make yourself a jimzilla caseback tool, would make refinishing cases much easier. works for polishing crystals as well!


That is brilliant! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimzilla

onastar1989 said:


> That is brilliant! Thanks for sharing.


In case anyone is interested here is the original post.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-caseback-mandrel-tool-4826843.html#post47426385


----------



## Stereotype




----------



## FreddyNorton

Update on my brass mod. I ended up giving it a "dude" dial. I think I will end up ordering a Favinov hands a dial eventually but enjoy it as is right now. I made the bezel from an old regular one by hand with file and sand paper. The patina is going nicely wearing it 24/7. Also as is out of the box I am getting +5-+0 SPD so far.


----------



## A.Sev

More progress! (Is anyone getting tired of these yet? I'm not :-d, I'm super excited about finishing these up)









The first small batch of Mobile Suit dials is nearly complete. each one has now been carefully painted with appropriate accent colors and clearcoated with a flat clear finish (looks more "military" than a glossy dial). So far I've done two "Red Comet", a "Blue Giant" and a "Frontlines Green". The two dials on the right have had the indices cleaned out of paint, back down to bare brass. This shiny surface should help the lume glow a bit brighter once it's applied. That's the next step!


----------



## stevarad

A.Sev said:


> More progress! (Is anyone getting tired of these yet? I'm not :-d, I'm super excited about finishing these up)
> 
> View attachment 14331885
> 
> 
> The first small batch of Mobile Suit dials is nearly complete. each one has now been carefully painted with appropriate accent colors and clearcoated with a flat clear finish (looks more "military" than a glossy dial). So far I've done two "Red Comet", a "Blue Giant" and a "Frontlines Green". The two dials on the right have had the indices cleaned out of paint, back down to bare brass. This shiny surface should help the lume glow a bit brighter once it's applied. That's the next step!


Will you sell some of your dials on etsy?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bingobadgo

Looking very good so far!

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## A.Sev

Very likely. 
Of course, I could just build a lot more vostok mods  (please don't tell my Fiance I said that lol)


----------



## DocTone

A.Sev said:


> More progress! (Is anyone getting tired of these yet? I'm not :-d, I'm super excited


Appreciate sharing projects / how to do etc. ! 
Thx for this

But for me it's not ok to use this thread to promote any selling activitiy 
This is not the intention of this thread and philosophy is standing for. 
My understanding.


----------



## Jake_P

DocTone said:


> Appreciate sharing projects / how to do etc. !
> Thx for this
> 
> But for me it's not ok to use this thread to promote any selling activitiy
> This is not the intention of this thread and philosophy is standing for.
> My understanding.


I think that's why A.Sev was hesitant to post originally and didn't give a link to his shop for fear of breaking forum rules. I think it was other peoples interest that led to all the talk of selling and such. A.Sev - i remember you making a dial for your girlfriend a while back - now fiancee! :-!


----------



## DocTone

Jake_P said:


> ...A.Sev - i remember you making a dial for your girlfriend a while back - now fiancee! :-!


Not for me .. surely . You mean another.

But anyway looks that we have the same understanding of this thread. 
That's fine and let go forward why we are here


----------



## Jake_P

DocTone said:


> Not for me .. surely . You mean another.
> 
> But anyway looks that we have the same understanding of this thread.
> That's fine and let go forward why we are here


Ha, yes I meant that last part about the fiancee for A.Sev :-d Totally agree though DocTone :-!|>


----------



## stevarad

Jake_P said:


> I think that's why A.Sev was hesitant to post originally and didn't give a link to his shop for fear of breaking forum rules. I think it was other peoples interest that led to all the talk of selling and such. A.Sev - i remember you making a dial for your girlfriend a while back - now fiancee! :-!


Yes. You are right. I am guilty, not A.sev. I asked for information.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mxm

DocTone said:


> Appreciate sharing projects / how to do etc. !
> Thx for this
> 
> But for me it's not ok to use this thread to promote any selling activitiy
> This is not the intention of this thread and philosophy is standing for.
> My understanding.


A.Sev wasn't selling anything. He presented his project and some of us asked about it.
As for the philosophy this thread stands for... Modification of a very specific brand of watches with parts that must be sourced somewhere, and we all ask where it is that somebody got something. If it happens to be self made, there is nothing wrong in saying so. I understand the thread is not to be turned into Bartertown, but again, there is nothing wrong in saying "I did this."
For the rest, there is this beautiful thing called Private Message.


----------



## A.Sev

Jake_P said:


> I think that's why A.Sev was hesitant to post originally and didn't give a link to his shop for fear of breaking forum rules. I think it was other peoples interest that led to all the talk of selling and such. A.Sev - i remember you making a dial for your girlfriend a while back - now fiancee! :-!


correct on all counts! Modding is a labor of love, so it's nice to make something for a loved one. Fiance to Wife countdown is <30 days now  And yes, I'll be wearing a Vostok for the wedding.


----------



## FreddyNorton

Ok you guys probably sick of this one by now. I took a hand at luming the dial myself. It came out pretty bad but its my first time trying to lume numbers and lines. Numbers were easier the lines are a nightmare to get straight. I tried my own method of mixing the lume powder with glow in the dark Matte acrylic paint a long with a bit of the glue stuff that comes with the lume powder. I also remembered I had some hands I ruined while trying to get a brushed look on them they showed brass so they went to the parts bin. I finished sanding them down to brass and let them soak in some salt water to "age" them a bit over night then lume. I also matte clear the dial after lume and it gave a nice effect I did not know would happen. It is all very amateur and sloppy but man does it glow bright all night long. I woke up after 10 hours and in complete dark I could read the time just fine. Case and bezel are aging very nice as well. Never had so much fun with such a cheap watch thats also water proof AND accurate. Sorry for the blurry lume pic but its all I was up to after fighting a lawn mower for 4 hours that does not start. Im a bit shaky.


----------



## stevarad

A.Sev said:


> correct on all counts! Modding is a labor of love, so it's nice to make something for a loved one. Fiance to Wife countdown is <30 days now  And yes, I'll be wearing a Vostok for the wedding.


I wish everything best to You and Maria. Good health an wealthy living fulfilled with kids and love. And several watches more.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

710 mod. black bezel, brushed case, white hands, transparent caseback









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ZoKet

My Zissou now...


----------



## A.Sev

FreddyNorton said:


> Ok you guys probably sick of this one by now. I took a hand at luming the dial myself. It came out pretty bad but its my first time trying to lume numbers and lines. Numbers were easier the lines are a nightmare to get straight. I tried my own method of mixing the lume powder with glow in the dark Matte acrylic paint a long with a bit of the glue stuff that comes with the lume powder. I also remembered I had some hands I ruined while trying to get a brushed look on them they showed brass so they went to the parts bin. I finished sanding them down to brass and let them soak in some salt water to "age" them a bit over night then lume. I also matte clear the dial after lume and it gave a nice effect I did not know would happen. It is all very amateur and sloppy but man does it glow bright all night long. I woke up after 10 hours and in complete dark I could read the time just fine. Case and bezel are aging very nice as well. Never had so much fun with such a cheap watch thats also water proof AND accurate. Sorry for the blurry lume pic but its all I was up to after fighting a lawn mower for 4 hours that does not start. Im a bit shaky.
> 
> View attachment 14338193
> 
> View attachment 14338195
> 
> View attachment 14338197
> 
> View attachment 14338199


Re-luming is HARD! I've painted my share of miniatures and model kits with fine detail, so I figured painting lume would be no big deal, until I tried my first dial. The accuracy required is on a whole different level. I think you did a great job


----------



## onastar1989

FreddyNorton said:


> Ok you guys probably sick of this one by now. I took a hand at luming the dial myself. It came out pretty bad but its my first time trying to lume numbers and lines. Numbers were easier the lines are a nightmare to get straight. I tried my own method of mixing the lume powder with glow in the dark Matte acrylic paint a long with a bit of the glue stuff that comes with the lume powder. I also remembered I had some hands I ruined while trying to get a brushed look on them they showed brass so they went to the parts bin. I finished sanding them down to brass and let them soak in some salt water to "age" them a bit over night then lume. I also matte clear the dial after lume and it gave a nice effect I did not know would happen. It is all very amateur and sloppy but man does it glow bright all night long. I woke up after 10 hours and in complete dark I could read the time just fine. Case and bezel are aging very nice as well. Never had so much fun with such a cheap watch thats also water proof AND accurate. Sorry for the blurry lume pic but its all I was up to after fighting a lawn mower for 4 hours that does not start. Im a bit shaky.
> 
> View attachment 14338193
> 
> View attachment 14338195
> 
> View attachment 14338197
> 
> View attachment 14338199


The patina is coming along nicely on this. I've used this stuff to speed up the process.

https://www.amazon.com/Hardware-Co-...389&s=gateway&sprefix=Brass+ag,aps,207&sr=8-2

Now if we could only find a forum for fixing and modding broken lawnmowers..


----------



## stevarad

Very easy mod. Just bezel. But I will add two tone bracelet also and it will be fantastic.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## LBPolarBear

onastar1989 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Br...gateway&sprefix=22mm+pvd,aps,201&sr=8-27&th=1


Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Rista

I'm in the process of de-chroming my Komandirskie. I took everything apart and gave the bezel and the case an acid bath. After an hour the bezel was all brass. The case however wasn't really there so I left it for another 2 hours or so. After that it was about 80% done but one of the lugs and one spot on the side of the case were still very dark. So today I left it in acid for like 8 hours and it's only 90% there, with that one lug still being problematic. 

I only use a toothbrush and a sponge to scrub in water with baking soda. Do you guys think I should leave it in acid until it is all clear or it's better to force the stubborn areas somehow? I didn't want to use fine sandpaper as it would leave me with brushed looking spots. The rest of the case is really smooth brass.


----------



## Quiller




----------



## onastar1989

This dial has seen so many variations of cases, bezels and handsets, but I think I've settled on this combination.


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

onastar1989 said:


> This dial has seen so many variations of cases, bezels and handsets, but I think I've settled on this combination.
> 
> View attachment 14353045


Love the dial and case, they're both gorgeous, but IMHO the hands are not the right ones.....
would love to see this build with cathedral hands


----------



## onastar1989

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> Love the dial and case, they're both gorgeous, but IMHO the hands are not the right ones.....
> would love to see this build with cathedral hands


Thank you.
I looked at some gold cathedral hands but my aging eyeballs said no way, too small.
Maybe you know of a source for bigger ones?


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

onastar1989 said:


> Thank you.
> I looked at some gold cathedral hands but my aging eyeballs said no way, too small.
> Maybe you know of a source for bigger ones?


Were did you look??
Komandirskie.com has golden cathedral hands, and probably One Second Closer too, though I haven't checked their site in a while

Sent from the bottom of the world using a really big slingshot


----------



## onastar1989

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> Were did you look??
> Komandirskie.com has golden cathedral hands, and probably One Second Closer too, though I haven't checked their site in a while
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the world using a really big slingshot


Yeah, those gold ones were too small and they disappeared against the dial.
No cathedrals at Seikostain, either.

Maybe Igor IV has some?

I'm kinda liking the contrast of these anyway, and they go with the stainless buckle on the strap.


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> This dial has seen so many variations of cases, bezels and handsets, but I think I've settled on this combination.
> 
> View attachment 14353045


 That bezel suits the dial, very well, IMO. |>

I, like you, need a handset that is easy to see, at a glance. Old eyes. :-d I find these work well for me.



Steve.


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> Thank you.
> I looked at some gold cathedral hands but my aging eyeballs said no way, too small.
> Maybe you know of a source for bigger ones?


Maybe these ones from seiko AM portfolio , small Adaption of hour hand is not big issue

https://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/hands/products/hands-cathedral

From Igor I didn't heard anything for a while , hope he is well


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> That bezel suits the dial, very well, IMO. |>
> 
> I, like you, need a handset that is easy to see, at a glance. Old eyes. :-d I find these work well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


Those look great and I love that bezel.


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Maybe these ones from seiko AM portfolio , small Adaption of hour hand is not big issue
> 
> https://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/hands/products/hands-cathedral
> 
> From Igor I didn't heard anything for a while , hope he is well


Thanks!
I'll keep these in mind.
For now I like the silver hands matching the silver retainer ring.
And after spending way too much time getting the second hand seated on the 2414 movement, I'm not ready to pull it off again.


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> Those look great and I love that bezel.


 :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d After seeing yours, I have changed the bezel. :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

This modding does your head in. o|

Steve.


----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> Thanks!
> And after spending way too much time getting the second hand seated on the 2414 movement, I'm not ready to pull it off again.


Ha, yeah..it's one of the reasons why I keep putting off 'revamping' a mod. The pain of that seconds hand still haunts me. Though, I may take the plunge and just do it *cringe*


----------



## Jake_P

NOTSHARP; said:


> This modding does your head in. o|
> 
> Steve.


Amen to that. I'm starting to think it may not be a great hobby for me as it's such a bitter sweet experience doing these mods..It seems to feed my obsessive personality in never being satisfied and always looking to improve when really I should just enjoy it for what it is.. That said, when did you ever hear a quote from some famous architect or engineer that said "Yeah, that'll do, lets just go with that". :-d (I'm not saying I consider my mods to be of any significance compared to some engineering feat of course!!)


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> Amen to that. I'm starting to think it may not be a great hobby for me as it's such a bitter sweet experience doing these mods..It seems to feed my obsessive personality in never being satisfied and always looking to improve when really I should just enjoy it for what it is.. That said, when did you ever hear a quote from some famous architect or engineer that said "Yeah, that'll do, lets just go with that". :-d (I'm not saying I consider my mods to be of any significance compared to some engineering feat of course!!)


About 12 hours.

(Amount of time that usually passes between "Arrgggh! I'm DONE futzing with this stupid bezel/second hand/slightly crooked dial!" and "Hmm, what's my next project?")


----------



## longstride

onastar1989 said:


> This dial has seen so many variations of cases, bezels and handsets, but I think I've settled on this combination.
> 
> View attachment 14353045


Onastar - what is the origin of that dial - is it from a specific vintage model, with the bronze/brass bezel it is such an distinctive piece.


----------



## onastar1989

longstride said:


> Onastar - what is the origin of that dial - is it from a specific vintage model, with the bronze/brass bezel it is such an distinctive piece.


It is a Volna dial, originally painted silver. They can be found on ebay for around $10.
I spraypainted it black, then sanded it lightly to take the raised parts down to the brass.
Good luck!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dial-Watch...302355?hash=item1cba658f93:g:NUgAAOSwOD9bUuYU


----------



## Dave51

onastar1989 said:


> It is a Volna dial, originally painted silver. They can be found on ebay for around $10.
> I spraypainted it black, then sanded it lightly to take the raised parts down to the brass.
> Good luck!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dial-Watch...302355?hash=item1cba658f93:g:NUgAAOSwOD9bUuYU


It is beautiful.


----------



## Dave51

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## onastar1989

I've always liked the tropical dials on vintage watches, and have 'aged' a few new dials myself with mixed results. But on this mod I wanted a dial that already had that look, so I started with this one I found on eBay:







Kind of an interesting case, but way too small for my taste. This dial has a nice patina to it, and a little sunburst at the right angles.







These hands ended up on a different project and I wanted white, so I poked the lume out of some Buran hands from Seikostain and painted them. I might swap these out for a set of Mercedes hands. The bezel is a sanded down Komandirskie bezel inlaid in a knurled bezel. I thought this brown leather strap with holes works well with the overall look. Hand winding 2414 movement and handmade 'pan' flat case back.


----------



## longstride

Thank so much!


----------



## Rista

Just finished dechroming my Komandirskie:

























Needs a better strap but I'm satisfied how it came out.


----------



## stevarad

Rista said:


> Just finished dechroming my Komandirskie:
> 
> View attachment 14362953
> 
> 
> View attachment 14362955
> 
> 
> View attachment 14362957
> 
> 
> Needs a better strap but I'm satisfied how it came out.


Wonderful!!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## onastar1989

Put a smaller bezel on this one (thanks, Doctone!)
A much better balance on the chunky 150 case.


----------



## PDAdict

onastar1989 said:


> Put a smaller bezel on this one (thanks, Doctone!)
> A much better balance on the chunky 150 case.
> View attachment 14368397


Superb 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## A.Sev

running into a hand conundrom on my MobileSuit mod.

I put a set of Marinemaster clone hands, but they just looked out of place (I stripped, repainted and relumed them 4 different times - bare steel, black, white and red)

So i relumed a pair of black stock vostok hands (something to be said about the OG Soviet military look) but the lumed sections just seem to small, they everything looks "dark" at a glance.

So that leads me to the questions, I'd love some feedback here:

Should I try these black Favinov arrows (they are blue lume at the moment, I'd either order a green set or relume to match the dial. They are wider, so less "dark" than the stock hands), try some White Vostok stock hands, or maybe repaint the favinov hands

















Either way, I'm likely going to either do a contrasting red or white Komandirskie style seconds hand.


----------



## onastar1989

A.Sev said:


> running into a hand conundrom on my MobileSuit mod.
> 
> I put a set of Marinemaster clone hands, but they just looked out of place (I stripped, repainted and relumed them 4 different times - bare steel, black, white and red)
> 
> So i relumed a pair of black stock vostok hands (something to be said about the OG Soviet military look) but the lumed sections just seem to small, they everything looks "dark" at a glance.
> 
> So that leads me to the questions, I'd love some feedback here:
> 
> Should I try these black Favinov arrows (they are blue lume at the moment, I'd either order a green set or relume to match the dial. They are wider, so less "dark" than the stock hands), try some White Vostok stock hands, or maybe repaint the favinov hands
> 
> View attachment 14368539
> 
> 
> View attachment 14368541
> 
> 
> Either way, I'm likely going to either do a contrasting red or white Komandirskie style seconds hand.


I'd go with a black outlined handset and a white Komandirskie second hand. The black outline is a nice combo with the black lines on your dial.


----------



## Jake_P

A.Sev said:


> running into a hand conundrom on my MobileSuit mod.
> 
> I put a set of Marinemaster clone hands, but they just looked out of place (I stripped, repainted and relumed them 4 different times - bare steel, black, white and red)
> 
> So i relumed a pair of black stock vostok hands (something to be said about the OG Soviet military look) but the lumed sections just seem to small, they everything looks "dark" at a glance.
> 
> So that leads me to the questions, I'd love some feedback here:
> 
> Should I try these black Favinov arrows (they are blue lume at the moment, I'd either order a green set or relume to match the dial. They are wider, so less "dark" than the stock hands), try some White Vostok stock hands, or maybe repaint the favinov hands
> 
> View attachment 14368539
> 
> 
> View attachment 14368541
> 
> 
> Either way, I'm likely going to either do a contrasting red or white Komandirskie style seconds hand.


Yeah, the hands are always a problem! I was looking at those Marine Master hands recently and what I often find with a lot of the homage hands is that they are best suited to the originals which is always disappointing. I'm still hoping someone release a nice set of wide baton hands akin to the 70's dive watches. But anyways, I digress (as normal!) I agree with Onastar in that the black outlines match the dial but..I prefer the 'weight' of the white arrow hands as they seem to balance the whole dial out and you still get that nice match of white hands to white logo and text to unify it all..


----------



## bingobadgo

I like the black hands as the thinner outline goes well with the black details on the dial. The lume plots on the black hands also match the size of those on the dial better. I think it looks funny when you have big plots on the dial then small ones on the hands.

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## onastar1989

PDAdict said:


> Superb
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


Thank you!

Lume shot. Which is surprisingly good considering I toasted the dial, which usually destroys lume potency.


----------



## A.Sev

Jake_P said:


> Yeah, the hands are always a problem! I was looking at those Marine Master hands recently and what I often find with a lot of the homage hands is that they are best suited to the originals which is always disappointing. I'm still hoping someone release a nice set of wide baton hands akin to the 70's dive watches. But anyways, I digress (as normal!) I agree with Onastar in that the black outlines match the dial but..I prefer the 'weight' of the white arrow hands as they seem to balance the whole dial out and you still get that nice match of white hands to white logo and text to unify it all..


I found that out. I really like the look of the Marine Master, so I assumed the hands would look good here. It's a scale issue I think. there is more going on in a slightly smaller space on a vostok dial, so the hands would need scaled down ~15% or so to look right.



onastar1989 said:


> I'd go with a black outlined handset and a white Komandirskie second hand. The black outline is a nice combo with the black lines on your dial.





bingobadgo said:


> I like the black hands as the thinner outline goes well with the black details on the dial. The lume plots on the black hands also match the size of those on the dial better. I think it looks funny when you have big plots on the dial then small ones on the hands.
> 
> Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


Agreed. The thin lume areas are one of the first things I noticed on the stock hands when I lit the thing up with UV. The hands look anemic compared to the dial lume.



onastar1989 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Lume shot. Which is surprisingly good considering I toasted the dial, which usually destroys lume potency.
> 
> View attachment 14368747


That's fantastic light output.


----------



## PDAdict

onastar1989 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Lume shot. Which is surprisingly good considering I toasted the dial, which usually destroys lume potency.
> 
> View attachment 14368747


Explain that toasting the dial. At what temperature? How long? I've wanted to try it for a while, but I didn't dare. And the bezel? Is it from Meranom? It is a very beautiful job. I like very much

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Lume shot. Which is surprisingly good considering I toasted the dial, which usually destroys lume potency.
> 
> View attachment 14368747


AAAIIIEEE! (comic book scream) My eyes! It glows like a beauty


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> Put a smaller bezel on this one (thanks, Doctone!)
> A much better balance on the chunky 150 case.
> View attachment 14368397


 Perfect! :-!

Steve.


----------



## onastar1989

PDAdict said:


> Explain that toasting the dial. At what temperature? How long? I've wanted to try it for a while, but I didn't dare. And the bezel? Is it from Meranom? It is a very beautiful job. I like very much
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


Meranom has these bezels for around $25, I think.

As for toasting, time and temp in my toaster oven is a gamble and I've only done a half dozen times, so I haven't perfected it by a long shot. It all depends on the dial. This one is the second try, the first was too long and it bubbled and cracked the black paint. But a stock Vostok dial withstood high temps for about five minutes and only turned the lume grayish brown. Here's a non Vostok dial that turned out pretty well. I think I like the one in the 150 case above the best because it looks like vintage lume. The other ones just look kinda brown. Toasting the Flieger dial completely destroyed the glow of the lume. Good luck! Just watch it closely and be ready to pull it out if it gets too dark or starts to bubble. Good thing these dials are cheap.


----------



## onastar1989

I thought I'd try an experiment in this dial is from raffles-time, same as the Seamaster dial. Before shot and after. Lume remains bright. This was 6 minutes in the oven at 300 degrees F.
I might try another minute or two. Notice how only the lumed numbers darkened down on this one.


----------



## PDAdict

onastar1989 said:


> I thought I'd try an experiment in this dial is from raffles-time, same as the Seamaster dial. Before shot and after. Lume remains bright. This was 6 minutes in the oven at 300 degrees F.
> I might try another minute or two. Notice how only the lumed numbers darkened down on this one.
> 
> View attachment 14369277
> 
> View attachment 14369279
> 
> View attachment 14369281


Thanks for your tips. I will start to experiment. Let's see what comes out. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

PDAdict said:


> Thanks for your tips. I will start to experiment. Let's see what comes out.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


Post your results!


----------



## PDAdict

onastar1989 said:


> Post your results!




Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P

I'd planned on using these new hands on a new dial but quite liked the look of them on 'old faithful'.. I was feeling pretty good about swapping the hands over in record time (for me anyways as I'm quite slow) and not having any problems with the second hand from hell that caused me so much grief originally..well, just prior to posting this, it's fallen off again..*sob* I may just put on a stock Amphibia seconds on as I only had a spare hour and I know this one will hurt..alot!

Oh yeah, and slung on this strap I had lying around for ages, though I suspect it's 'Pleather' so I think I'll be finding something else  I did like the orange stitching with the orange seconds hand though..


----------



## Jake_P

Solved! Would prefer the orange hand but have no time for fiddling..so, I call that a win


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> Put a smaller bezel on this one (thanks, Doctone!)
> A much better balance on the chunky 150 case.
> View attachment 14368397


Really a excellent mod ! 
The race around the globe ended in such a perfect result.


----------



## EPK

onastar1989 said:


> Put a smaller bezel on this one (thanks, Doctone!)
> A much better balance on the chunky 150 case.
> View attachment 14368397


@onastar1989

That's beautiful. Very well done sir.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Thanks to everyone for the nice comments! I think this mod is becoming my favorite Vostok.
This thread has been a great inspiration for me.
Cheers!


----------



## bingobadgo

onastar1989 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the nice comments! I think this mod is becoming my favorite Vostok.
> This thread has been a great inspiration for me.
> Cheers!


It looks gorgeous. Could you pm me a link for the dial and hands please? I couldn't find them on the website I was looking at

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## fugit cronos

Today key ring or necklace.



















Method:

Look for a broken movement
make silver box
clean and oil the movement
put a crystal
use


----------



## onastar1989

I wasn't thrilled with how my tropical dial project turned out, so I used the hands and bezel insert for this other redo.
Added a little black to the hands (with apologies to seikostain for borrowing his design) and put the brass bezel insert and brass crown in the patina bath until they turned this gunmetal color.


----------



## onastar1989

fugit cronos said:


> Today key ring or necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Method:
> 
> Look for a broken movement
> make silver box
> clean and oil the movement
> put a crystal
> use


I love it!


----------



## Ways

Bezels and inserts from one.second.closer.
Bracelet, leather strap, window case back and crowns from Meranom
Hands from igorIV & donor komandirskie


----------



## Gonkl

Baked goodies.

Before:Left

150C for 15 mins ( no real change)
Then
180 for ~15 mins

Matched hands, hopefully assembly tonight.


----------



## Jake_P

Jake_P said:


> Solved! Would prefer the orange hand but have no time for fiddling..so, I call that a win
> 
> View attachment 14370705


...and that hand fell off too eventually! So it wasn't a problem with the hands afterall but I suspect a worn pinion not providing enough tension? I carefully squeezed the tube of the seconds hand and reinstalled it. I found that where it was falling off previously (after some time however) it was now staying mounted but after a time, spinning freely. I then squeezed the tube again, and it *seems* (dare I say it again!) like that has solved the problem. Finally!
Quick strap change and I call it done..(pleeeeeease let it stay mounted)


----------



## onastar1989

Jake_P said:


> ...and that hand fell off too eventually! So it wasn't a problem with the hands afterall but I suspect a worn pinion not providing enough tension? I carefully squeezed the tube of the seconds hand and reinstalled it. I found that where it was falling off previously (after some time however) it was now staying mounted but after a time, spinning freely. I then squeezed the tube again, and it *seems* (dare I say it again!) like that has solved the problem. Finally!
> Quick strap change and I call it done..(pleeeeeease let it stay mounted)
> 
> View attachment 14386345


I had a similar problem with one of my non-Vostok mods. I pinched the tube with pliers first, and when that wasn't enough I put some super glue on sewing needle and dabbed it inside the tube. Fixed, but now somewhat permanent.

BTW, is that the solid link 20mm band from Meranom with 18mm end links?
I was thinking of modding a 420 but don't like 18mm bands. Seems like a good solution.


----------



## Jake_P

onastar1989 said:


> I had a similar problem with one of my non-Vostok mods. I pinched the tube with pliers first, and when that wasn't enough I put some super glue on sewing needle and dabbed it inside the tube. Fixed, but now somewhat permanent.
> 
> BTW, is that the solid link 20mm band from Meranom with 18mm end links?
> I was thinking of modding a 420 but don't like 18mm bands. Seems like a good solution.


I was thinking about glue but didn't want to fully commit (read that as you know this mod is changing!) and decided to chance pinching it. I used a pin vise which was good for control but it's just so much of a lottery bewteen not enough and ruined..sigh.  Anyways, lets hope it stays on..

Yup, that is indeed a Meranom 20mm with the 18mm end links..totally transforms the watch - when I put on a leather 18mm band recently, I just couldn't stand just how big it made the watch look in comparison.. Really good value bracelet, solid links (aside from the ends as you know)..the clasp isn't great but..ah well..

EDIT: When glueing, did you install the hand when the glue was wet or dry? I may resort to this if it goes south


----------



## Father of five

onastar1989 said:


> I had a similar problem with one of my non-Vostok mods. I pinched the tube with pliers first, and when that wasn't enough I put some super glue on sewing needle and dabbed it inside the tube. Fixed, but now somewhat permanent.
> 
> BTW, is that the solid link 20mm band from Meranom with 18mm end links?
> I was thinking of modding a 420 but don't like 18mm bands. Seems like a good solution.


Next time don't use super glue use clear fingernail polish its a great adhesive but can be removed a lot easier than super glue


----------



## Father of five

onastar1989 said:


> I had a similar problem with one of my non-Vostok mods. I pinched the tube with pliers first, and when that wasn't enough I put some super glue on sewing needle and dabbed it inside the tube. Fixed, but now somewhat permanent.
> 
> BTW, is that the solid link 20mm band from Meranom with 18mm end links?
> I was thinking of modding a 420 but don't like 18mm bands. Seems like a good solution.


Next time don't use super glue, use clear fingernail polish its a great adhesive but can be removed a lot easier than super glue


----------



## ConSeanery

A few mods for me as well. Two 710s, very different results, and a 090.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tundif

Just finished the Ploprof Plonguer hands mod on my Vostok.
What do you think?


----------



## Kotsov

tundif said:


> Just finished the Ploprof Plonguer hands mod on my Vostok.
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 14387069


Lovely.

Where did you get that bezel from?


----------



## stevarad

Mod on first photo is beautiful. Others, also, but first one is winner.


----------



## tundif

Kotsov said:


> Lovely.
> 
> Where did you get that bezel from?


Got the Bezel from ebay THE.SHARK,COIN.100.ONE - MK.2 - FOR VOSTOK

And the Doxa style insert from yobokies.


----------



## tundif

Kotsov said:


> Lovely.
> 
> Where did you get that bezel from?


Got the Bezel from ebay THE.SHARK,COIN.100.ONE - MK.2 - FOR VOSTOK

And the Doxa style insert from yobokies.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

ConSeanery said:


>


Who is the maker of the insert, bezel and strap?

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FreddyNorton

Tried my hand at ammonia and over did it I think. I will wear it a while like this and see how it goes. Also I got these new hands on it now that I think look better.


----------



## ConSeanery

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Who is the maker of the insert, bezel and strap?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


The bezel came from arkustime on eBay, the insert came from Yobokies, and the strap came from cheapestnatostraps, but I bleached it then dyed it again a slightly different color to give it that vintage canvas look.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery

tundif said:


> Just finished the Ploprof Plonguer hands mod on my Vostok.
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 14387069


That's a great insert, I used the same one for one of my 710 mods.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PDAdict

FreddyNorton said:


> Tried my hand at ammonia and over did it I think. I will wear it a while like this and see how it goes. Also I got these new hands on it now that I think look better.
> 
> View attachment 14390207
> 
> View attachment 14390209
> 
> View attachment 14390211
> 
> View attachment 14390213
> 
> View attachment 14390215


Great. Good job on the box and the bezel. I like very much

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

ConSeanery said:


> That's a great insert, I used the same one for one of my 710 mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


This one is very nice. I am thinking to make similar, only with gold hands and gold crystal ring.


----------



## thewatchadude

I've shown this one already. Last thing I changed was the date wheel. Better in black than in white I think. However reading isn't that easy as the date number looks too similar to the hour markings. So I'd like to put a black date wheel with date numbers in red. Does anyone have an idea about where I could find one?


----------



## Quiller

My mods are never quite right after about a week
I think it may be an illness
Rather than buy that other bezel, dial, set of hands, or whatever I think might be just right, 
I will use the most basic, strange bezel I have, with the paint stripped off and wear it until the others look good again


----------



## James_

Looks very cool with the paint stripped from the bezel. A lume pip on there would look good and bring a bit of functionality back.


----------



## FreddyNorton

Did some switching around with my dudes. I think they are just about right now.

View attachment 14401925


----------



## LBPolarBear

Swapped around the bezels on my collection as the first time playing with more than just the bracelets and straps, and I'm really liking the 650 bezel on my 020SE! Might just leave em this way for a while...


----------



## LBPolarBear

On second thought... I really didn't like the way the 020SE looked with the original red rubber strap that came with it but with the 020's red bezel it just looks right at home on the 670! Winning &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## thewatchadude

Isn't it 670 rather than 650? Anyway, this looks very nice. Is the 020 SE polished? I missed these and only have brushed ones.


----------



## AR115-35

150 case brushed with grinding fleece, Kvarnsjö suede strap from cheapestnatostraps, bezel from Boris_gvb, bezel insert from one.second.closer









Gesendet von meinem Redmi 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## LBPolarBear

thewatchadude said:


> Isn't it 670 rather than 650? Anyway, this looks very nice. Is the 020 SE polished? I missed these and only have brushed ones.


You're right! Fixed lol and yes, it's polished. Pounce if they release more!


----------



## LBPolarBear

Dupe


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
710615 Sailboat

(my favourite dial)

-- Can you guess what is this mystery bezel?


----------



## stevarad

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> 710615 Sailboat
> 
> (my favourite dial)
> 
> -- Can you guess what is this mystery bezel?
> 
> View attachment 14407107


Share a secret, please...

Beautifull cimbination.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> 710615 Sailboat
> 
> (my favourite dial)
> 
> -- Can you guess what is this mystery bezel?
> 
> View attachment 14407107


From megapolise, maybe?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## PDAdict

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> 710615 Sailboat
> 
> (my favourite dial)
> 
> -- Can you guess what is this mystery bezel?
> 
> View attachment 14407107


Very nice, Matt!

Who is the maker?

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> 710615 Sailboat
> 
> (my favourite dial)
> 
> -- Can you guess what is this mystery bezel?


From this one?









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
I am sure this will solve the puzzle....
.








Stevarad: Incorrect but the Megapolis is a brilliant guess. I would have never thought of that model.


----------



## stevarad

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> I am sure this will solve the puzzle....
> .
> View attachment 14409279
> 
> 
> Stevarad: Incorrect but the Megapolis is a brilliant guess. I would have never thought of that model.


two bezels made to be one? clean bezel as bezel insert? 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

stevarad said:


> two bezels made to be one? clean bezel as bezel insert?


That is it, yes.

Murphy Manufacturing Co. bezels: these are the 'Dave' or 'Murphy' bezels
V01050 + VO1010

The VO1010 clean bezel fits perfectly and tight into the VO1050. I did not use adhesive. Although if there was a small difference in tolerances, I would have to treat it as a bezel insert and use adhesive such as 3M adhesive tape or silicon caulk or rubber cement.

Here is a combination of:
VO1060 + VO1010

- VO1060 is the bezel for the large cases: 090, 100, 110, 150 
- VO1010 'clean' bezel must be used. VO1020 is too wide to fit into the bezel insert channel of the VO1050 and VO1060.

I call this the '*Murphy Stack*'








- first photo: 710 case: you can see the VO1060 is too wide for the case but I cut the case tube back to give the bezel room. I prefer it on the 090 case as below in the photos...















These combinations add more depth, bulk and interest to a clean bezel.
It is now my favourite type of bezel system.

The crystal is protected much better also.

Try it yourselves, you may like it also.
.
.


----------



## thewatchadude

Fascinating! How the hell did you get to this idea?

Though I have to say I didn't get what you meant here: "you can see the VO1060 is too wide for the case but I cut the case tube back to give the bezel room."


----------



## stevarad

Matt_Bored_O said:


> That is it, yes.
> 
> Murphy Manufacturing Co. bezels:
> V01050 + VO1010
> 
> The VO1010 clean bezel fits perfectly and tight into the VO1050. I did not use adhesive. Although if there was a small difference in tolerances, I would have to treat it as a bezel insert and use adhesive such as 3M adhesive tape or silicon caulk or rubber cement.
> 
> Here is a combination of:
> VO1060 + VO1010
> 
> - VO1060 is the bezel for the large cases: 090, 100, 110, 150
> - VO1010 'clean' bezel must be used. VO1020 is too wide to fit into the bezel insert channel of the VO1050 and VO1060.
> 
> View attachment 14409653
> 
> - first photo: 710 case: you can see the VO1060 is too wide for the case but I cut the case tube back to give the bezel room. I prefer it on the 090 case as below in the photos...
> View attachment 14409655
> 
> View attachment 14409657
> 
> 
> These combinations add more depth, bulk and interest to a clean bezel.
> It is now my favourite type of bezel system.
> 
> The crystal is protected much better also.
> 
> Try it yourselves, you may like it also.
> .
> .


My god, how fantastic idea!!! Looks gorgeous!!

And you just put clean bezel in 1050, nothing more?

I must try this. Watches looks so much powerful, but also well balanced.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

thewatchadude said:


> ....I didn't get what you meant here: "you can see the VO1060 is too wide for the case but I cut the case tube back to give the bezel room."


I used the wrong word: I should have said "crown tube" and not "case tube".

Bezels made for the large cases are slightly too wide for the 710 case and the crown will not allow them to sit properly. 
What I did is used a file to remove a small portion of the crown tube and I also removed a small amount of the 'skirt' of the crown to reduce the length of the crown. This creates more space for the wide bezel.


----------



## stevarad

Are Murphy clean bezel and meranom clean bezel same in diameter? Do you have both to compare? Meranom clean bezel is cheaper, so, if they are the same, it could be used for that bezel combo...


----------



## astitchintime

Hi all, new member and relatively new to watch collecting.

I am looking for alternative bezels in black for my Vostoks, trying to figure out a good source, I live in the UK but any location will do I suppose.

I own a couple of Amphibian’s.. 710059, 710634 and contemplating adding a 120512 to my collection.

Found myself here after reading the original thread and I’ll be honest I had to speed scan this even bigger thread! I did spot a few mentions to “Dave’s” but could lock down a supplier.

In my collection is a SKX007 and I have seen many mods that use the same bezels added to the Vostok, however I desire something that ‘looks more Russian’ and that doesn’t look too similar to my Seiko.

I am dead set on black but other than that the more unique-looking, the better. Looking for a good source to start my search. eBay presents several nice pieces here and there but not many, and from suppliers I have of course not heard of before.

Thanks for any help, cheers

—attached a couple of examples that I like, one of which is admittedly not on a model of Vostok that I have, the second that is on the 120512 appeals because it is gloss/possibly ceramic.


----------



## FreddyNorton

Painted the rotor on my field Vostok mod.


----------



## Jake_P

astitchintime said:


> Hi all, new member and relatively new to watch collecting.
> 
> I am looking for alternative bezels in black for my Vostoks, trying to figure out a good source, I live in the UK but any location will do I suppose.
> 
> I own a couple of Amphibian's.. 710059, 710634 and contemplating adding a 120512 to my collection.
> 
> Found myself here after reading the original thread and I'll be honest I had to speed scan this even bigger thread! I did spot a few mentions to "Dave's" but could lock down a supplier.
> 
> In my collection is a SKX007 and I have seen many mods that use the same bezels added to the Vostok, however I desire something that 'looks more Russian' and that doesn't look too similar to my Seiko.
> 
> I am dead set on black but other than that the more unique-looking, the better. Looking for a good source to start my search. eBay presents several nice pieces here and there but not many, and from suppliers I have of course not heard of before.
> 
> Thanks for any help, cheers
> 
> -attached a couple of examples that I like, one of which is admittedly not on a model of Vostok that I have, the second that is on the 120512 appeals because it is gloss/possibly ceramic.


Hi astitchintime,

A great resource for all things modding/reparing can be found here in the forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/guide-buying-modifying-repairing-vostok-amphibia-3042242.html

It lists the best and trusted places to buy parts from..

For the sake of speed though, your first picture looks like Seikostain bezel - the "Scandi" I believe..he's on Ebay as well as having his own site at:
https://one-second-closer.com
https://www.ebay.co.uk/str/onesecondcloser

Full bezels with inserts can be bought from the highly trusted store Meranom (in Russia):
https://meranom.com/search/?search=bezel&filter_name=bezel

Take a look at that initial link for more suggestions - their are quite a few! 

ps The "Dave" name that keeps popping up is Dave Murphy who machines his own bezels. I have one and can say they are well made and he's a nice guy having spoken with him over email.

https://murphymanufacturing.com/factory_store.html

That's enough to digest for now!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

astitchintime said:


> I am looking for alternative bezels in black for my Vostoks,....
> 
> I am dead set on black


Bezel: black and unique:

dr.seikostain - look for his bezels that are black, especially the 'Shark'

Pair this with a black ceramic or plain black aluminum insert = a killer appearance

** currently, dr. seikostain does not have any black Vostok bezels.
Send him a message and ask for them.

Until he lists the black Vostok models, you will have to look at his black Seiko bezels - most of his Seiko models are made also for Vostok

I have his black bezels and they are of excellent quality.

Nothing more unique in black unless you paint black a 'Porthole' / 'Bathyscaphe' brass bezel from zavar011.

How is _this_ for black?

Leonid has good taste.

Bezel: dr.seikostain (ebay) - "Shark"









_photo: Leonid Gorbowski_


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

FreddyNorton said:


> Painted the rotor on my field Vostok mod.


Details please !!


----------



## onastar1989

astitchintime said:


> Hi all, new member and relatively new to watch collecting.
> 
> I am looking for alternative bezels in black for my Vostoks, trying to figure out a good source, I live in the UK but any location will do I suppose.
> 
> I own a couple of Amphibian's.. 710059, 710634 and contemplating adding a 120512 to my collection.
> 
> Found myself here after reading the original thread and I'll be honest I had to speed scan this even bigger thread! I did spot a few mentions to "Dave's" but could lock down a supplier.
> 
> In my collection is a SKX007 and I have seen many mods that use the same bezels added to the Vostok, however I desire something that 'looks more Russian' and that doesn't look too similar to my Seiko.
> 
> I am dead set on black but other than that the more unique-looking, the better. Looking for a good source to start my search. eBay presents several nice pieces here and there but not many, and from suppliers I have of course not heard of before.
> 
> Thanks for any help, cheers
> 
> -attached a couple of examples that I like, one of which is admittedly not on a model of Vostok that I have, the second that is on the 120512 appeals because it is gloss/possibly ceramic.


There is also dagazwatch.com for bezel inserts.
And Yobokies.
And of course the black PVD bezel from Meranom.
If you can't find an all black insert I recommend finding a cheap used insert from an old Seiko (about $10 on eBay) and sanding it down and painting it.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

onastar1989 said:


> If you can't find an all black insert I recommend finding a cheap used insert from an old Seiko (about $10 on eBay) and sanding it down and painting it.


Most of the common black inserts that have markings on them are actually painted plain black on the reverse side. Just flip it over.

I have used these to have a plain black insert.

However, the lume pip / spot may or may not be present on the other side. 
If you need it, you could drill a hole through the lume pip and fill it with lume to give you the pip on the reverse side. I have done this. It is easy and produces a good result. Remember to apply on top of this lume a thin layer of common 'super glue' (CA - cyanoacrylate glue). Lume on the outside of a watch can be damaged if not protected.


----------



## DocTone

Matt_Bored_O said:


> I call this the '*Murphy Stack*'
> .
> .


Excellent! 
Great idea, great outcome


----------



## ZoKet




----------



## bingobadgo

Lightly brushed case, sniper dial, komandirskie hands and a new bezel. And an hour trying to get the [email protected]#@## stem to reseat properly.









Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## bingobadgo

New dial and hands, I had previously brushed the case and bezel.









Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## skyefalcon6

Haven't posted this in a while









Not from today but the picture shows off the bezel & insert nicely.


----------



## Ways

Love the modular nature of Vostok's


----------



## A.Sev

Trident seconds hand looks REALLY good on that neptune. Those were such a nice green color.



Ways said:


> Love the modular nature of Vostok's
> 
> View attachment 14415317
> View attachment 14415319
> View attachment 14415321
> View attachment 14415323


----------



## Parkgate

My latest, a teal 710 with a few mods.


----------



## zagato1750

Parkgate said:


> My latest, a teal 710 with a few mods.
> 
> View attachment 14415403
> 
> 
> View attachment 14415405
> 
> 
> View attachment 14415563


Tell about that bracelet!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

zagato1750 said:


> Tell about that bracelet!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was about to ask the same thing. The end links fit perfectly on what appears to be a "President" style bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

And the teal made 5....


----------



## Gonkl

Parkgate said:


> And the teal made 5....
> 
> View attachment 14417449


Nice collection. How long till no.6 

+ 1 for bracelet source .

President and jubilee please.


----------



## Parkgate

Sorry, there is no source for my bracelets. I have to make them, obviously you need a bracelet to start.. then you get your corresponding curved end links from.. daj317...on ebay.co.uk (not sure if he on ebay.com) and then file them to suit your case. 

You need to use daj317's end links as they are extra long, normal 22mm curved ends will not fit (say for a Seiko SKX). Your looking at 3.6mm to 3.5mm from the notch that takes the top link of the bracelet to the case edge on a 710, and then file the sides to suit. Be warned, its a fiddly job...but the results are worth it. If fitting an oyster bracelet the width of the notch will need opening up about 0.3mm each side.

Daj317 does endlinks for presidents (and these will fit an oyster, when filed.read the previous sentence) and jubilee bracelets...and remember to buy the CURVED end links and not the straight end links. A digi caliper is a must.


----------



## Dave51

Parkgate said:


> Sorry, there is no source for my bracelets. I have to make them, obviously you need a bracelet to start.. then you get your corresponding curved end links from.. daj317...on ebay.co.uk (not sure if he on ebay.com) and then file them to suit your case.
> 
> You need to use daj317's end links as they are extra long, normal 22mm curved ends will not fit (say for a Seiko SKX). Your looking at 3.6mm to 3.5mm from the notch that takes the top link of the bracelet to the case edge on a 710, and then file the sides to suit. Be warned, its a fiddly job...but the results are worth it. If fitting an oyster bracelet the width of the notch will need opening up about 0.3mm each side.
> 
> Daj317 does endlinks for presidents (and these will fit an oyster, when filed.read the previous sentence) and jubilee bracelets...and remember to buy the CURVED end links and not the straight end links. A digi caliper is a must.


They really look great. Awesome job. They could not be better if they were made that way from the start.


----------



## PDAdict

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

PDAdict said:


> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


Nice, those hands look good.


----------



## Gonkl

Parkgate said:


> Sorry, there is no source for my bracelets. I have to make them, obviously you need a bracelet to start.. then you get your corresponding curved end links from.. daj317...on ebay.co.uk (not sure if he on ebay.com) and then file them to suit your case.
> 
> You need to use daj317's end links as they are extra long, normal 22mm curved ends will not fit (say for a Seiko SKX). Your looking at 3.6mm to 3.5mm from the notch that takes the top link of the bracelet to the case edge on a 710, and then file the sides to suit. Be warned, its a fiddly job...but the results are worth it. If fitting an oyster bracelet the width of the notch will need opening up about 0.3mm each side.
> 
> Daj317 does endlinks for presidents (and these will fit an oyster, when filed.read the previous sentence) and jubilee bracelets...and remember to buy the CURVED end links and not the straight end links. A digi caliper is a must.


Thanks for sharing. You did a great job is getting the endlinks sized.

Inspired to do my own now. I am getting a new appreciation of how endlinks match up. Have been opting for NATO or leather on mine.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

I've noticed on Komandirskie.com that they are now selling 'arrow' hand sets at a lower price, and a disclaimer the seconds hand will not fit without specialist sizing....so hats off to them for being honest...or to put it another way DO NOT try and fit the seconds hand in the arrow set without reaming first. Been there!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Parkgate said:


> I've noticed on Komandirskie.com that they are now selling 'arrow' hand sets at a lower price, and a disclaimer the seconds hand will not fit without specialist sizing....


I suspect the seconds hand is not actually produced specifically to fit a Vostok but is probably sourced from standard sized hands for common brands. It is much cheaper to do this but unethical if the seller says nothing of the sizing. I congratulate this particular seller for his honesty.

Sellers of parts for the Vostok modding community should always be honest in their descriptions and other dealings with their customers. Most of their customers are people in forums such as this. If we receive poor quality parts, poor customer service or dishonesty we will loudly broadcast this from the rooftops and their sales could certainly reflect this.


----------



## Mikomakako

My NO-Bezel 2-Patina Kommie. My first attemp at modding a Vostok.

BTW, can anyone help me with this? im thinking about lowering the dome crystal, either by shaving part of the step or buying a dome with smaller step, even if compromising the water resistance not being an issue.

any thoughts? do i have enough clearence? where can i source it?


----------



## skyefalcon6

New strap arrived from CNS - Pretty excited to finally have one that 'matches' the scuba dude pretty closely.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Mikomakako said:


> im thinking about lowering the dome crystal, either by shaving part of the step or buying a dome with smaller step
> 
> View attachment 14427307


When you say 'step' are you referring to the step / rim / protusion around the circumference of the crystal that sits inside the case which holds the crystal in place?

As for lowering the crystal, the first thought is to shave off some from the top of the crystal but Komandiskie crystals are not as thick as those of the Amphibia so you could probably only remove 0.5 0.75 mm.

I'm sure a non-Vostok crystal of the correct width could be installed with crystal glue or silicon caulk. As you are not worried about water resistance your choices are broader.

The no bezel idea is unique and I understand that a lower crystal will help the appearance.

If, in the future, you want some sort of small bezel, may I suggest a clean bezel of bronze and grind the bottom and outer edge so that it is say 1/2 original size. Matt Brace or per184 make bronze clean bezels. Although if you remove too much of the width, the retaining wire channel will be exposed but this is not a problem if you grind off the bottom of the bezel enough to remove the channel entirely. Adhesive would be necessary to attach it to the watch as there would be no retaining wire. Rubber cement or any adhesive which is not permanent so that you can remove it in the future.


----------



## stevoe

Two komandi... eh...Amphi...hmm...ah...komanphibians... ;-)
















Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## NOTSHARP

Having stolen the bronze bezel for another project, I have been playing with an old brass bezel.







Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP

670, brushed case.
Cross hair dial.
favinov wide handset, with painted seconds.
Can not remember where the bezel and insert came from. :-s
SS crown.
2414
Geckota bracelet, brushed.







Wears really nice with the flat caseback.

Could be a keeper.;-)

Steve.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

NOTSHARP said:


> 2414
> 
> Wears really nice with the flat caseback.
> 
> Steve.


The manual movement is my favourite.

As Steve says, with the short caseback the total height of the entire watch is lower.

2409 / 2414 are good choices for anyone who is nervous about the possible reliability problems of the automatics.


----------



## Mikomakako

Matt_Bored_O said:


> When you say 'step' are you referring to the step / rim / protusion around the circumference of the crystal that sits inside the case which holds the crystal in place?


Yes... that is exactly what i mean, the wall protusion around the circumference of the crystal that sits inside the case which holds the crystal in place.



> As for lowering the crystal, the first thought is to shave off some from the top of the crystal but Komandiskie crystals are not as thick as those of the Amphibia so you could probably only remove 0.5 0.75 mm.


my guess is that it would sufice, but i worry that it might not leave clearence with the hands.



> I'm sure a non-Vostok crystal of the correct width could be installed with crystal glue or silicon caulk. As you are not worried about water resistance your choices are broader.


any sugestions where to source it?



> If, in the future, you want some sort of small bezel, may I suggest a clean bezel of bronze and grind the bottom and outer edge so that it is say 1/2 original size. *Matt Brace or per184 make bronze clean bezels. * Although if you remove too much of the width, the retaining wire channel will be exposed but this is not a problem if you grind off the bottom of the bezel enough to remove the channel entirely. Adhesive would be necessary to attach it to the watch as there would be no retaining wire. Rubber cement or any adhesive which is not permanent so that you can remove it in the future.


didnt know about this, but will definitely look around for it. as for shaving the original bezel, its way too much work for what i think would not be much of an improvement.

thank you very much for your help. quite the input for me since i'm quite the noob.


----------



## Kamburov

This is an old restoration of mine that I used for experiments and it turned into a mod. New minute/hour hand and a komandirskie crystal, but that's banal, I know.
The bezel is the curiosity here. It was on a broken vintage quartz watch I bought for a dollar. Suprisingly it turned out it's springwire lock, as the vostoks. Not exactly the same size, but not far. Used two wires, and had to take the lower edge with the dremel, so it will fit in the case. The thing looked like aluminium, I think.














Ivan


----------



## onastar1989

After another couple of changes I think I've got these two 100's how I like them. Still getting used to the silver dial.


----------



## tundif




----------



## DocTone

tundif said:


> .....
> ...


Cool and fresh ! Nice combo


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> Having stolen the bronze bezel for another project, I have been playing with an old brass bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


Nice tortoise shell effect, Steve!
I hope you have some eyeglass frames to match.


----------



## NOTSHARP

onastar1989 said:


> Nice tortoise shell effect, Steve!
> I hope you have some eyeglass frames to match.


 I'm sure that I do have some, somewhere. :-d:-d

I am not certain that I can live with this bezel. Time :roll: will tell.

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Changed the handset. Painted the crystal ring and seconds hand. New bezel and insert.









Steve.


----------



## DocTone

... from my side no news (don't know about German customs .) 
.. only old stuff .. ok .. switching the strap is also a mod.









hmm stop ... for this mod I need only the correct hands .. then is finalized .. friend Igor is helping out 
... waiting


----------



## Parkgate

New bezel and bracelet today.


----------



## rockhopper353

Parkgate said:


> New bezel and bracelet today.
> 
> View attachment 14436731
> 
> 
> View attachment 14436735
> 
> 
> View attachment 14436739
> 
> 
> View attachment 14436741


Looks very nice

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingobadgo

Parkgate said:


> New bezel and bracelet today.
> 
> View attachment 14436731
> 
> 
> View attachment 14436735
> 
> 
> View attachment 14436739
> 
> 
> View attachment 14436741


Where are the bezel and insert from?

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## Vost

Updated today (< 10min):

- replaced the crown (meranom)
- replaced the caseback from Glass - to "Antarctica" (meranom).

...have a nice one ...


----------



## Parkgate

bingobadgo said:


> Where are the bezel and insert from?
> 
> Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


Bezel was an old Vostok one I had laying around (the nasty ones with a plastic insert, Meranom et al sell them, they can be bought second hand for not a lot on ebay), modded by removing the inner spigot (I detest those tall bezels, ugly and top heavy, and unbalance the watch, imo), the insert was from ebay somewhere in China, again it needed modding (only 30.4mm ID), I had to take about a mil off the internal diameter to clear the plexi-glass..not for faint hearted...grinding a ceramic insert is not easy.. the OD of the insert is slightly small to the bezel, but I dont care, its my daily beater!


----------



## ZoKet

Brass mod of my komandirskie. I used hydrochloric acid solution for to remove chrome. I liked the style of my new brass watch. It is easy and effective way of making brass Vostok.


----------



## WFH

Lightly modded 120512 : Machined crown, Neptune Pepsi bezel and Meranom solid bracelet.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

ZoKet said:


> Brass mod of my komandirskie. I used hydrochloric acid solution for to remove chrome. I liked the style of my new brass watch. It is easy and effective way of making brass Vostok.


I'm curious, has anyone applied a coat of clear lacquer to a brass case or bezel to help prevent oxidation and darkening of the brass?

Lacquer is commonly applied to brass musical instruments for this purpose.

Although I like the patina of aged brass, bright polished brass is sometimes nice.


----------



## ZoKet

Matt_Bored_O said:


> I'm curious, has anyone applied a coat of clear lacquer to a brass case or bezel to help prevent oxidation and darkening of the brass?
> 
> Lacquer is commonly applied to brass musical instruments for this purpose.
> 
> Although I like the patina of aged brass, bright polished brass is sometimes nice.


Yes especially in the ships on deck; clear lacquer is being used for brass equipment. This procedure may make brass mat not so bright but can protect it from bad effect of salty weather/sea. Maybe it will work on a brass watch. I may try...


----------



## Dirthitter

My new Vostok Amphibia 110902

Hello there!
Now I am too infected by this nasty Russian watch virus...hrmpf!!
So I purchased this one:








And inevitably the bracelet had to leave. It is not that ugly but I almost clipped a fingernail trying to open the clasp and this retention lever securing the clasp has some sharp edges...no way due. Away with it!
So there came this blue NATO:







On my wrist:







Man, niiiice!
Even the stock lume is not thaaat bad:







With night adopted eyes legible even at the next morning.
I intended to leave it at it is...but there came my son, 5years old and already well aware of the fact that his father is a little bit crazy (with watches) ;-):-d
So he proposed that I should (re)lume at least the dial, espeicially the markers and the big numerlas. He´d like to see the outcome. Oh my gosh, 5 years and knows me so well
Well I will think about it.
First I decided to do a bezel-mod.
I am a big fan of Pepsi-style bezels. So I was curios and attached the bezel of my deceased Orient Mako I on the vostok:







Beautiful!!!
But it would not last. The bezel does not fit to the case. It is just loosely put on it for optical purpose. Oh. man. My Vostok would have been just a beauty with this bezel.
So I pondered buying a Pepsi-style bezel and checked mnay offers. There were even some reasonable ones. But i decided against buying a new bezel.
It would be a "Poor-Mans-Pepsi"-Mod I dicided.
So I took the stock bezel, submerged it in a jar with Aceton:







This way I was able to strip the stock painting.
Afterwards the bezel ooked this way:







For this mod I already have purchased these colored lume pigments:








I twould glow like this:







The it began:







it went then this way:







A first shot in the dark;-):





















Promising, isn´t it?
After drying I scraped of the excess color:







Not bad...
And in the dark it looks like this:







Et voila´ a Poor-Mans-Pepsi-GITD-Mod with a Vostok Amphibia stock bezel:-db-)
I hope you enjoyed this post.
Have a good one:-!


----------



## Jake_P

WFH said:


> Lightly modded 120512 : Machined crown, Neptune Pepsi bezel and Meranom solid bracelet.


I'd like to be lying in that golden water and not working! I've been thinking about a Coke/Pepsi bezel with a black dial. I have that dial but didn't really like the mod that I'd made so it was quickly scrapped. Looks nice with your bezel though - have you any out of the water shots?


----------



## thewatchadude

Dirthitter said:


> My new Vostok Amphibia 110902
> 
> Hello there!
> Now I am too infected by this nasty Russian watch virus...hrmpf!!
> So I purchased this one:
> View attachment 14441953
> 
> 
> And inevitably the bracelet had to leave. It is not that ugly but I almost clipped a fingernail trying to open the clasp and this retention lever securing the clasp has some sharp edges...no way due. Away with it!
> So there came this blue NATO:
> View attachment 14441955
> 
> On my wrist:
> View attachment 14441957
> 
> Man, niiiice!
> Even the stock lume is not thaaat bad:
> View attachment 14441959
> 
> With night adopted eyes legible even at the next morning.
> I intended to leave it at it is...but there came my son, 5years old and already well aware of the fact that his father is a little bit crazy (with watches) ;-):-d
> So he proposed that I should (re)lume at least the dial, espeicially the markers and the big numerlas. He´d like to see the outcome. Oh my gosh, 5 years and knows me so well
> Well I will think about it.
> First I decided to do a bezel-mod.
> I am a big fan of Pepsi-style bezels. So I was curios and attached the bezel of my deceased Orient Mako I on the vostok:
> View attachment 14441965
> 
> Beautiful!!!
> But it would not last. The bezel does not fit to the case. It is just loosely put on it for optical purpose. Oh. man. My Vostok would have been just a beauty with this bezel.
> So I pondered buying a Pepsi-style bezel and checked mnay offers. There were even some reasonable ones. But i decided against buying a new bezel.
> It would be a "Poor-Mans-Pepsi"-Mod I dicided.
> So I took the stock bezel, submerged it in a jar with Aceton:
> View attachment 14441973
> 
> This way I was able to strip the stock painting.
> Afterwards the bezel ooked this way:
> View attachment 14441975
> 
> For this mod I already have purchased these colored lume pigments:
> View attachment 14441977
> 
> 
> I twould glow like this:
> View attachment 14441979
> 
> The it began:
> View attachment 14441983
> 
> it went then this way:
> View attachment 14441991
> 
> A first shot in the dark;-):
> View attachment 14441995
> 
> View attachment 14441999
> 
> View attachment 14442001
> 
> Promising, isn´t it?
> After drying I scraped of the excess color:
> View attachment 14442011
> 
> Not bad...
> And in the dark it looks like this:
> View attachment 14442013
> 
> Et voila´ a Poor-Mans-Pepsi-GITD-Mod with a Vostok Amphibia stock bezel:-db-)
> I hope you enjoyed this post.
> Have a good one:-!


Fantastic!
I've got a handful of those bezels that I don't like and didn't know what to do with, I might work on them this way.
I haven't started yet playing with lume, so for my education how did you scrap the excess painting?


----------



## Dirthitter

Hi, scraping the excess paint was really easy. I took a real sharp cutter. One oft that kind where the blades are exchangeable. Like that one for example:







But wait till the painting has dried fully. Otherwise you might remove the paint that shall stay in the recessed areas.


----------



## Dirthitter

Double post, sorry!


----------



## Dirthitter

Triple post, sorry


----------



## NOTSHARP

Matt_Bored_O said:


> I'm curious, has anyone applied a coat of clear lacquer to a brass case or bezel to help prevent oxidation and darkening of the brass?
> 
> Lacquer is commonly applied to brass musical instruments for this purpose.
> 
> Although I like the patina of aged brass, bright polished brass is sometimes nice.


 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renaissance_Wax

This is what I use, Matt.

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP

710 Acid dipped case.
Buran hands from One Second Closer (Dr. Seikostain).
Raffles dial.
Five dot bezel insert OSC.
SS crown.Meranom
2414
Flat caseback . Meranom.
Acid washed bracelet. Geckota.
Painted crystal ring, and a dab at each end of the seconds.









Steve.

.


----------



## munichjoe

NOTSHARP said:


> 710 Acid dipped case.
> Buran hands from One Second Closer (Dr. Seikostain).
> Raffles dial.
> Five dot bezel insert OSC.
> SS crown.Meranom
> 2414
> Flat caseback . Meranom.
> Acid washed bracelet. Geckota.
> Painted crystal ring, and a dab at each end of the seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.
> 
> .


Dang, that's kinda nice!!!
Though I might have (myself) gone for the red osc min hand....

Btw what bezel is that?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Sev

Phenominal work, very nice!


----------



## onastar1989

NOTSHARP said:


> 710 Acid dipped case.
> Buran hands from One Second Closer (Dr. Seikostain).
> Raffles dial.
> Five dot bezel insert OSC.
> SS crown.Meranom
> 2414
> Flat caseback . Meranom.
> Acid washed bracelet. Geckota.
> Painted crystal ring, and a dab at each end of the seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.
> 
> .


Dang it, Steve, we are on the same wavelength again, but you beat me to it!
I've been planning to use that dial and insert on my next project, but with red hands.
I blame Meranom for taking so long to restock items.

Well done, sir. Hats off to you.

Now back to the drawing board..


----------



## NOTSHARP

munichjoe said:


> Dang, that's kinda nice!!!
> Though I might have (myself) gone for the red osc min hand....
> 
> Btw what bezel is that?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


 I had intended to use a red seconds, and did not order one, because I thought that I had one. Big mistake. :-d

Sorry to say, I have had the bezel for a while, and can not remember the source.

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP

A.Sev said:


> Phenominal work, very nice!


 Thank you.|>

Steve.


----------



## DocTone

NOTSHARP said:


> 710 Acid dipped case.
> Buran hands from One Second Closer (Dr. Seikostain).
> Raffles dial.
> Five dot bezel insert OSC.
> SS crown.Meranom
> 2414
> Flat caseback . Meranom.
> Acid washed bracelet. Geckota.
> Painted crystal ring, and a dab at each end of the seconds.
> 
> .


I'm in Line with the others ... 
Big Bang .. ! Very very nice


----------



## WFH

Jake_P said:


> I'd like to be lying in that golden water and not working! I've been thinking about a Coke/Pepsi bezel with a black dial. I have that dial but didn't really like the mod that I'd made so it was quickly scrapped. Looks nice with your bezel though - have you any out of the water shots?


Yes of course 










The watch is still crusted with salt from today's swim


----------



## NOTSHARP

DocTone said:


> I'm in Line with the others ...
> Big Bang .. ! Very very nice


 Thank you. |>

Steve.


----------



## stevarad

NOTSHARP said:


> 710 Acid dipped case.
> Buran hands from One Second Closer (Dr. Seikostain).
> Raffles dial.
> Five dot bezel insert OSC.
> SS crown.Meranom
> 2414
> Flat caseback . Meranom.
> Acid washed bracelet. Geckota.
> Painted crystal ring, and a dab at each end of the seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.
> 
> .


masterpiece!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## NOTSHARP

stevarad said:


> masterpiece!
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


 Thank you.|>

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP

100 brushed case.
Smooth bezel, turned down slightly on the lathe, then given an acid bath. Attempting a Gunmetal colour.:roll:
679 Dial from favinov
Mix of hands
2414
SS crown from Meranom.
Old Geckota leather strap.







Steve.


----------



## Sterke-Gustav

Thought i disliked this case, but after getting one i really like it!
-And i do prefer the snug fit from a flat caseback and manual wind 









Sent fra min BG2-W09 via Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery

Sterke-Gustav said:


> Thought i disliked this case, but after getting one i really like it!
> -And i do prefer the snug fit from a flat caseback and manual wind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent fra min BG2-W09 via Tapatalk


The 090 looks like a monster in pictures, but wears so well on the wrist. It really is strange because everything about it looks like it would be not that comfortable to wear, but it sits so nice and has great balance.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery

Wearing my Amphibia 710 mod today. One of my favorite watches for sure, and the case shape works really well for me on a comfort level.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sideways2

What canvas strap is that?? It looks pretty good with the 710!!


----------



## armanh

Not much of a mod. Changed the stock bracelet with the 18mm mesh and 96 links from Meranom on the Classic series Neptune. Looks phenomenal. That transition link gives it extra complexity and detail.

IMHO, Meranom should offer this combination of links and bracelet as an option on all 960 cases.


----------



## stevarad

armanh said:


> Not much of a mod. Changed the stock bracelet with the 18mm mesh and 96 links from Meranom on the Classic series Neptune. Looks phenomenal. That transition link gives it extra complexity and detail.
> 
> IMHO, Meranom should offer this combination of links and bracelet as an option on all 960 cases.


Wow. Really nice looking.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## NOTSHARP

Bezel changing time.:-d





Steve.


----------



## WFH

Hydrochloric acid bath and egg treatment, followed by a light sanding at 5000 grit.


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, today changing a k35










The biggest change. Design (by friend) and creation of bezel countdown



















greatings


----------



## Vost

Hi,
A new Voxa was born today  ..... :






090 Case (original);
2416B movement blued screws, PNP rotor (meranom);
ProDiverr Dial + Hands (yobokies);
Caseback - meranom;
Stainless CROWN FOR VOSTOK (meranom);
Dial Dots adhesive - Dagaz;
Band - Watchgecko;
Bezel - eBay;
Bezel Insert - Yobokies;
Metal Movement Fixing Ring - Komandirskie.com;

- Resized H and S - Hands only...( M Hand fits perfect)...


----------



## stevarad

Vost said:


> Hi,
> A new Voxa was born today  ..... :


Magnificient!!!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Father of five

My first Vostok build is inspired by the Tudor Submariner Snowflake Blue

Case:020 from Komandirskis.com

Movement: 2416B movement blued screws, PNP rotor from Meranom.com

Dial: Deepsea Dark Blue Snowflake Milsub Sub Style Dial from Ebay seller Raffles Time

Hands: Cyan Green Snowflake Milsub Snow Flake Watch Hands from Ebay seller Raffles Time

Caseback: Rear cover 1 from Komandirskis.com

Bezel: Vostok Amphibia Neptune blue Universal Bezel from Meranom.com

Bracelet: Vostok Watch Universal metal bracelet for Vostok Amphibia 20mm with 020 first link from Meranom.com

The ability and confidence needed to build my first watch has come from the great people on this forum, Thank You for sharing your knowledge and and inspiration :-!

























Picture of a Tudor Snowflake I used for my build


----------



## Sayan

Updated to ceramic bezel. To my surprise lume matches what i have and it is very strong. I think this one is done unless i will figure out how to paint the ring under the glass to black color. Not sure how i can resize pictures here, sorry.


----------



## tokareva

Sayan said:


> Updated to ceramic bezel. To my surprise lume matches what i have and it is very strong. I think this one is done unless i will figure out how to paint the ring under the glass to black color. Not sure how i can resize pictures here, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 14473165
> 
> 
> View attachment 14473167


Where did you find those hands comrade?


----------



## Sayan

tokareva said:


> Where did you find those hands comrade?


The hands came from Soviet Slava Quartz watch. Тhis is how they look like


----------



## zagato1750

Sayan said:


> Updated to ceramic bezel. To my surprise lume matches what i have and it is very strong. I think this one is done unless i will figure out how to paint the ring under the glass to black color. Not sure how i can resize pictures here, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 14473165
> 
> 
> View attachment 14473167


Link to that bezel?

Looks fantastic!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayan

zagato1750 said:


> Link to that bezel?
> 
> Looks fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bezel came from eBay seller arkustime eBay item number: 232535202976, he is vocation until 24th, so nothing is available at this time. Bezel insert is from dlwwatches, slope bezel insert for SKX, Ceramic Insert - 007 Sub Black - Luminous Aquaris , here is link https://www.dlwwatches.com/collecti...ceramic-insert-007-sub-black-luminous-aquaris


----------



## Jake_P

Finally had a spare couple of hours to realise this mod I've been planning.. I bought a new 'dirskie 020 with a black date wheel specifically for this dial. I swapped out the dial and hands, and dug out my old Murphy bezel..pretty happy with how it turned out. Need to source a tropic strap to finish off the retro diver look  On a side note - removing the bezel on this 020 was a breeze with no damage done, which wasn't the case on my first 020. I used the same technique of using a long thin carving knife for leverage, but this time around I was able to slightly lift the bezel away from the case and then slip the knife in to lie resting on the lug. This time however, with the added gap to start with, I just sheathed the blade with some copy paper and it literally popped off in one second with no marks..phew! These 020 bezels are pretty damn tight!









These 020's are quickly becoming my favourite case - here's my first modded one also..


----------



## Sayan

Jake_P said:


> These 020's are quickly becoming my favourite case


So far this is my favorite case from Vostok, followed by old 710, and Soviet octagonal 320/479 cases. Dimensions of the case is good, sits on the wrist good. What i want to try is to put 2409 in it and see how flat it could be, i think it will wear even more comfortable. For now i don't htink i will ever go with 420 cases since for me it just too small., 120 is better looking even though i don't like crown protection.

I thought about using Murphy bezel, but opted out for bezel from arkustime. His bezels 1 or 2 have wider coin edge area and for 020 case #1 is a better fit bezel since it has wider edge.


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev

Hello everyone from Russia!
Who cares, I can sell!


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev




----------



## kabanofff

Good hands


----------



## onastar1989




----------



## bingobadgo

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 14484271
> 
> View attachment 14484273
> 
> View attachment 14484277


Looks good with the MM hands.

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## thewatchadude

Cool bezel insert!


----------



## beetle

Hello everyone,

This is my first post here!

I'm currently gathering parts to build my "perfect amphibia". My dad had given me a kommandirskie (the tank one) almost 30 years ago, and I only recently (1y) got interested in watches again. Bought a seiko, yada yada, here I am to build my perfect Amphibia - whatever hobby I have, I always have to mod/DIY stuff 

I bought this 420 amphibia just for one thing: the dial. I'll probably get mixed opinions on this dial, but I personnally love the tropical patina dial (I read that the cracking happens because of UV light and temperature changes mainly, feel free to correct me?). The only issue with the dial is that it's missing the lume on most markers, and that it's a bit dirty (at 6h and 12h). I will probably end up trying to remove all the lume from the dial and clean as best I can without attacking the dial material itself, then might re-lume it.










I will very likely do the following mods:
- get a perfect condition 100 or 110 case, the 420 is really too small for my wrist, it looks like a kid's watch, and the 18mm strap does not help.
- brush the case or sandblast it/acid etch it. If I could have it in black PVD I would, but can't find any black Amphibia case
- get new hands, I'm thinking black minute&hour hands and maybe keep the red seconds or go with blue seconds
- get another bezel (coin edge?), brushed SS, or just try to brush this one. Try to add friction to the bezel (currently moves too freely)
- get a lumed ceramic bezel insert, most likely black or dark blue
- get a black rubber Vostok diving strap, or a zulu, not sure yet
- maybe get a SS crown, this one seems to be a different tint vs. the case which makes me suspect it's not SS (chromed brass?)

Any advice is very welcome (especially cleaning the dial and the leftover lume, and finding the right lume), thank you! :-!


----------



## djuschas

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 14484271


Are the Seiko Hands. Do they fit on Vostok?
from dlwwatches?


----------



## Jake_P

djuschas said:


> Are the Seiko Hands. Do they fit on Vostok?
> from dlwwatches?


Here you go - sized and ready to fit 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/White-Ma...951677?hash=item23c0969dfd:g:uioAAOSwIyhdIDHq


----------



## djuschas

Jake_P said:


> Here you go - sized and ready to fit


But they are white, not silver. Raffles-time has no silver MM hands on ebay


----------



## Jake_P

djuschas said:


> But they are white, not silver. Raffles-time has no silver MM hands on ebay


I'll take that as a thank you then..? 

I believe they are brushed metallic - it's just the lume is described as white? I've noticed that about the other listings too..eg Yellow Seamaster hands (yellow lume not yellow hands)..

Edit: Though of course he does sell coloured hands just not in this case..


----------



## djuschas

Jake_P said:


> I'll take that as a thank you then..?
> 
> I believe they are brushed metallic - it's just the lume is described as white? I've noticed that about the other listings too..eg Yellow Seamaster hands (yellow lume not yellow hands)..
> 
> Edit: Though of course he does sell coloured hands just not in this case..


of course Thank you nice 

onastar1989
but has polished


----------



## djuschas

Jake_P said:


> I'll take that as a thank you then..?
> 
> I believe they are brushed metallic - it's just the lume is described as white? I've noticed that about the other listings too..eg Yellow Seamaster hands (yellow lume not yellow hands)..
> 
> Edit: Though of course he does sell coloured hands just not in this case..


of course Thank you nice 

onastar1989
but has polished


----------



## Jake_P

djuschas said:


> of course Thank you nice
> 
> onastar1989
> but has polished


No problem - I was only messing with you 

Well I guess Onastar can shed some light on it if he sees this. He may have sized a set of Seiko hands but I believe the original Seiko MM hands are brushed also? Maybe it's just the lighting that make them look polished?


----------



## onastar1989

My ears are ringing.
The MM hands are made for Vostok, from Rafflestime, and they are brushed. Lume is white in daylight.
And, as always, excellent service and fast shipping from Raffles.


----------



## Vost

Hi,
Last changes:

- replaced the"meranom" Caseback with blue coated one (eBay - sonnenflasche)..
- replaced second hand (yobokies) - with "raffles-time". Works much better, because sitting deeper. 
- Make (in progress) some fine-adjustings - the Movement runs too fast (+120 sec/ Day), will set it to +/- 10 sec /Day. (It needs 1-2 Day ) 
..In future, may'll useo nly "raffles-time" - second hands for Voxa- Mods.. They are 1:1 like Vostok Hands.

Have a nice one, comrades


----------



## DIL

Love it. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Vost said:


> Hi,
> Last changes:
> 
> - replaced the"meranom" Caseback with blue coated one (eBay - sonnenflasche)..
> - replaced second hand (yobokies) - with "raffles-time". Works much better, because sitting deeper.
> - Make (in progress) some fine-adjustings - the Movement runs too fast (+120 sec/ Day), will set it to +/- 10 sec /Day. (It needs 1-2 Day )
> ..In future, may'll useo nly "raffles-time" - second hands for Voxa- Mods.. They are 1:1 like Vostok Hands.
> 
> Have a nice one, comrades
> 
> View attachment 14490101
> View attachment 14490109
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14490121




Magnificient.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Vost said:


> - replaced second hand (yobokies) - with "raffles-time". Works much better, because sitting deeper.
> 
> ..In future, may'll useo nly "raffles-time" - second hands for Voxa- Mods.. They are 1:1 like Vostok Hands.
> 
> View attachment 14490109


Vost,

This is excellent.

1. You say that you re-sized the H hand. 
- How did you do this?

2. The rafflestime S hand is _"better, because sitting deeper."_
- is the mounting 'pipe' _longer_ on the rafflestime hand ?

3. Dial: I see the date window aligns properly with the date wheel
I don't remember if this is the first time I have seen such a dial with the proper alignment. 
Thank you for finding this dial !!
Many of us have been waiting for such a dial.
I have never been able to find a seiko or similar dial with a date window that aligns with the Vostok date wheel.


----------



## Vost

Hi Matt,

1.) Yes. There are several different methods for this. Will explain my own when I have more time..(maybe tomorrow)..
2.) Yes, exactly. The Raffles-time "pipe" is 2x longer....and - don´t need any adjustment. Fits 100%.
3.) Long Story - I have already explained it here (with photos)...It's somewhere in this thread...will try tomorrow to find..


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Vost said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> 3.) Long Story - I have already explained it here (with photos)...It's somewhere in this thread...will try tomorrow to find..


I found your posts with these dials but the photos are not displaying for me.

Only your photos - all other photos of everyone's posts are displayed.....

I think I remember that you had cut a section of the Vostok date wheel and moved it into the correct position and secured it with dial dots, correct ?


----------



## Vost

Matt_Bored_O said:


> ....
> 
> I think I remember that you had cut a section of the Vostok date wheel and moved it into the correct position and secured it with dial dots, correct ?


Yes, Matt_Bored_O.



























In my last mod (ProDiver, the black Dial) - I used a new method.
Will explain in the next mod, because I havn´t taken any pictures..
PS: The "fine adjustment" from yesterday gives -9 sec / 24h. That's okay for me.. 









^In winter (or earlier) will try my first Case - Mod...to match these three Dials.


----------



## PDAdict

Vost said:


> Yes, Matt_Bored_O.
> 
> View attachment 14492483
> View attachment 14492485
> View attachment 14492493
> View attachment 14492495
> 
> 
> In my last mod (ProDiver, the black Dial) - I used a new method.
> Will explain in the next mod, because I havn´t taken any pictures..
> PS: The "fine adjustment" from yesterday gives -9 sec / 24h. That's okay for me..
> 
> View attachment 14492507
> 
> 
> ^In winter (or earlier) will try my first Case - Mod...to match these three Dials.


Where do you find those dials?. Thanks

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

PDAdict said:


> Where do you find those dials?. Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


It looks like dagaz seiko dials.

Try on dagaz web page

https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## PDAdict

stevarad said:


> It looks like dagaz seiko dials.
> 
> Try on dagaz web page
> 
> https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


thank you stevarad 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

As I understund, You need to cut dial legs and use dial dots, but they are ok in diameter. I will order fifty five fathoms dials, planning to make several blancpain fff homages with amphibias and komandirskies..will post them here if result will be satisfactory

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## PDAdict

stevarad said:


> As I understund, You need to cut dial legs and use dial dots, but they are ok in diameter. I will order fifty five fathoms dials, planning to make several blancpain fff homages with amphibias and komandirskies..will post them here if result will be satisfactory
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Lol !!!. You will have work for quite some time. I will wait impatiently

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vost

PDAdict said:


> Where do you find those dials?. Thanks
> ...


Here:

yobokie´s Photobucket


----------



## stevarad

Vost said:


> Here:
> 
> yobokie´s Photobucket


How do you make orders from him?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Vost

stevarad said:


> How do you make orders from him?
> 
> ....


*Yobokies* has been for many many years member of WYS, but you can also contact him via Photobucket and ask for prices. There's no other possibility.


----------



## stevarad

Vost said:


> *Yobokies* has been for many many years member of WYS, but you can also contact him via Photobucket and ask for prices. There's no other possibility.


thanks

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Vost

More..


----------



## NikolaHR

Hope you like my simple mods 🙂

On the left is a soviet 470 case with clean bezel, brushed, and new dial (waiting for bracelet)

On top is a soviet 270 case with dirskie bezel and hands, wish they made that bezel from steel, has a hotrod vibe to it.

On the right is a dirskie 431 case that i filed the lugs and crown protectors then it was bead blasted at work, bezel is from 090, modified so it does not rub the crown, it can rotate only about 15° either way, not yet sure about the dial...


----------



## onastar1989

Switched to a brown leather band.


----------



## stevarad

NikolaHR said:


> Hope you like my simple mods 🙂
> 
> On the left is a soviet 470 case with clean bezel, brushed, and new dial (waiting for bracelet)
> 
> On top is a soviet 270 case with dirskie bezel and hands, wish they made that bezel from steel, has a hotrod vibe to it.
> 
> On the right is a dirskie 431 case that i filed the lugs and crown protectors then it was bead blasted at work, bezel is from 090, modified so it does not rub the crown, it can rotate only about 15° either way, not yet sure about the dial...


Wow for that brass mod..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schtozo

Vost said:


> Hi,
> Last changes:
> 
> - replaced the"meranom" Caseback with blue coated one (eBay - sonnenflasche)..
> - replaced second hand (yobokies) - with "raffles-time". Works much better, because sitting deeper.
> - Make (in progress) some fine-adjustings - the Movement runs too fast (+120 sec/ Day), will set it to +/- 10 sec /Day. (It needs 1-2 Day )
> ..In future, may'll useo nly "raffles-time" - second hands for Voxa- Mods.. They are 1:1 like Vostok Hands.
> 
> Have a nice one, comrades
> 
> View attachment 14490101
> View attachment 14490109
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14490121


Hey vost, pretty impressive work you have done.. i like! Been doing soxas for a while and perfecting them more and more... i see you do the same but with vostoks.. i applaud that, keep it up! One suggestion and i see you sre handy enough, you might be able to replicate what i replicated to complete the mod... my homemade expandro type bor... see pics and anything let me know


----------



## NikolaHR

stevarad said:


> Wow for that brass mod..


Thank you, I have more old komandirskies in the mail, i plan to strip the chrome from those too and do some forced patina with different surface finishes, heres a pic before the bead blast (dont mind the ugly strap)


----------



## PDAdict

[/QUOTE]On the right is a dirskie 431 case that i filed the lugs and crown protectors then it was bead blasted at work, bezel is from 090, modified so it does not rub the crown, it can rotate only about 15° either way, not yet sure about the dial...[/QUOTE]

@NikolaHR How did you get that finish that seems sandblasted? I mean 431

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

On the right is a dirskie 431 case that i filed the lugs and crown protectors then it was bead blasted at work, bezel is from 090, modified so it does not rub the crown, it can rotate only about 15° either way, not yet sure about the dial...[/QUOTE]

@NikolaHR How did you get that finish that seems sandblasted? I mean 431

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

+1

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## PDAdict

stevarad said:


> On the right is a dirskie 431 case that i filed the lugs and crown protectors then it was bead blasted at work, bezel is from 090, modified so it does not rub the crown, it can rotate only about 15° either way, not yet sure about the dial...


@NikolaHR How did you get that finish that seems sandblasted? I mean 431

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

+1

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока[/QUOTE]Sorry 
I have not read it correctly.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NikolaHR

It was blasted with glass beads, I was thinking about getting an airbrush eraser, it is like a miniature sandblasting gun, this would give me more control over the process and would be a useful setup for other projects


----------



## DocTone

Some time of absence... great mods here, a lot of great ideas. 
This Mod is now finialized, and cost a lot of time
Received the right bracelet. Also meanwhile the hands are replaced, perfect ! 
Many thanks to Igor supporting those.









Yes, black is black ... 
but sometimes the skull is showing his face


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> Some time of absence... great mods here, a lot of great ideas.
> This Mod is now finialized, and cost a lot of time
> Received the right bracelet. Also meanwhile the hands are replaced, perfect !
> Many thanks to Igor supporting those.
> 
> View attachment 14512169
> 
> 
> Yes, black is black ...
> but sometimes the skull is showing his face
> 
> View attachment 14512179


Pure art! 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## beetle

DocTone said:


> Some time of absence... great mods here, a lot of great ideas.
> This Mod is now finialized, and cost a lot of time
> Received the right bracelet. Also meanwhile the hands are replaced, perfect !
> Many thanks to Igor supporting those.
> 
> View attachment 14512169
> 
> 
> Yes, black is black ...
> but sometimes the skull is showing his face
> 
> View attachment 14512179


Wow, impressive. Is that a homemade dial? Thanks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev




----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev




----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev




----------



## mrwomble

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


> View attachment 14517475


Wow, loving these. Where did you get the dials and hands from?


----------



## djuschas

del


----------



## djuschas

Second Hands Upgrade


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev




----------



## calibra3

Hello friends.
I need help to finish my mod.
I need a bezel insert in yellow for my SE 020B33, but it is out stock in meranom, and I can't find it this exact bezel in another shop.
https://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/bezels/bezel-02-20-30-40-yellow.html

Please can any tell me where I can find it this exact model, or another in the same dark yellow??? Because I try to find a seiko compatible bezel insert in yellow color to mount with a bezel for seiko inserts, but I can't find it.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## calibra3

double post., sorry


----------



## SpaceCadet65

I love this 420 case with the bronze bezel mod...


----------



## SpaceCadet65

duplicate


----------



## DocTone

Older Mod .. refreshed 
The AM dial spent a lot of time in the box) but basically cool by sunburst effect), 
some additional lume on it , pers184 bezel, Igor hands customized..


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Radio Room Amphibia with a friend.

Dial: 750 'Radio Room'
Case: 090 brushed
Strap: NATO from 'Crown and Buckle'
Bezel: 'Murphy Stack': VO1010 onto VO1060

Butterfly: female Eastern Black Swallowtail

We raise these Swallowtails in the house. 
I love my Vostok, but this pretty lady is truly more beautiful !!


----------



## Stereotype

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Radio Room Amphibia with a friend.
> 
> Dial: 750 'Radio Room'
> Case: 090 brushed
> Strap: NATO from 'Crown and Buckle'
> Bezel: 'Murphy Stack': VO1010 onto VO1060
> 
> Butterfly: female Eastern Black Swallowtail
> 
> We raise these Swallowtails in the house.
> I love my Vostok, but this pretty lady is truly more beautiful !!
> 
> View attachment 14524051


Matt,

I wonder if there is a way to place a black rubber grommet or something to seal between the stack and crystal? After all, you wouldn't need to turn it? It would stop dust getting between.


----------



## Stereotype

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Radio Room Amphibia with a friend.
> 
> Dial: 750 'Radio Room'
> Case: 090 brushed
> Strap: NATO from 'Crown and Buckle'
> Bezel: 'Murphy Stack': VO1010 onto VO1060
> 
> Butterfly: female Eastern Black Swallowtail
> 
> We raise these Swallowtails in the house.
> I love my Vostok, but this pretty lady is truly more beautiful !!
> 
> View attachment 14524051


Matt,

I wonder if there is a way to place a black rubber grommet or something to seal between the stack and crystal? After all, you wouldn't need to turn it? It would stop dust getting between.


----------



## blakadder

Just treated this one to a new bezel. It had been through a lot.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Stereotype said:


> Matt,
> 
> I wonder if there is a way to place a black rubber grommet or something to seal between the stack and crystal? After all, you wouldn't need to turn it? It would stop dust getting between.


Brilliant question. I didn't think of that.

The gap is actually not much larger than it is with most bezels, it is only really visible from an angle.
I rinse the watch about 1x per week and never notice any dust or debris.

I will look into this. Thanks mate.

Matt


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


>


Excellent!!

Perhaps I missed an earlier post, but did you explain how to do this blue colour?

Guys, it's best to explain your techniques and sources so that we don't take valuable space asking for information.

Unless your goal is to advertise your watches that are for sale and you don't want to give your secrets away....[cough, cough]


----------



## Stereotype

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Brilliant question. I didn't think of that.
> 
> The gap is actually not much larger than it is with most bezels, it is only really visible from an angle.
> I rinse the watch about 1x per week and never notice any dust or debris.
> 
> I will look into this. Thanks mate.
> 
> Matt


I wonder if a case seal rubber might do the job?


----------



## ZoKet

Darkbull moding completed...


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev




----------



## bingobadgo

My first go at brassing a komandirskie. I used Bostik brick cleaner to remove the chrome and it took forever. Like over a week. I am not convinced that it is all off as the bezel looked more of a copper colour compared to the brassy colour of the case. I then forced a patina with egg and it looked grey/blue which is different to other brass items I have done before. The patina also rubs off extremely easily. Is there a layer below the chrome that needs removing as well?









Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## Denesenko

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


> View attachment 14540263
> View attachment 14540265
> View attachment 14540267


Did you mind if I ask you about hands? Did you mod seiko hands to instal them on Vostok?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

bingobadgo said:


> My first go at brassing a komandirskie. I used *Bostik brick cleaner* to remove the chrome and it took forever. Like over a week. I am not convinced that it is all off as the bezel looked more of a copper colour compared to the brassy colour of the case. I then forced a patina with egg and it looked grey/blue which is different to other brass items I have done before. The patina also rubs off extremely easily. *Is there a layer below the chrome that needs removing as well?*


Did you clean the parts after the bath in the brick cleaner?

I looked at the safety data sheet for this cleaner and no other chemicals are listed. Is it pure hydrochloric acid or is it a gelled liquid?

If there are any other substances in an acidic product that we may use to remove chrome, those substances could leave a residue.
This could possibly cause the discolouration or patina issue.

I used toilet bowl cleaner (hydrochloric acid) recently to clean oxidised copper. It has thickeners and dyes in it. I always scrub the parts with a toothbrush and baking soda and water, to neutralise the acid. Also, this seems to remove chemical residue.

It's also possible that the bezel is made of a slightly different brass formulation versus the case, which could create a different colour tone.

To make the process of chrome stripping faster, turbulence helps the acid work faster and more efficiently. Shake the container, use a fish tank air pump to pump air bubbles into the acid bath, gently stir the acid with a plastic stick, use a tootbrush to gently scrub the parts with the acid, ....anything to move the acid around. This brings more acid molecules into contact with the chrome.


----------



## bingobadgo

Yes, I used an old tooth brush and plenty of soap and water to clean them off before the egg treatment. I guess it must be very dilute acid maybe. It certainly didn't smell like I remember HCl smelling from school.

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

bingobadgo said:


> Yes, I used an old tooth brush and plenty of soap and water to clean them off before the egg treatment. I guess *it must be very dilute acid maybe*. It certainly didn't smell like I remember HCl smelling from school.


Hydrochloric acid often breaks down a bit over time in storage, esp. plastic bottles, and perhaps your container was old.


----------



## bingobadgo

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Hydrochloric acid often breaks down a bit over time in storage, esp. plastic bottles, and perhaps your container was old.


Could be that I guess, my B and Q isn't the best. I might try and find another source.

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## MedicalToker

First Amphibia came in today. Dr. Seikostain shark bezel and Crystal Times insert. Now just waiting for the shark mesh bracelet to come in. Does anyone know of any bracelets with fitted end links for the 710 case?


----------



## Dave51

Looks good!

Meranom sells bracelets that you can match with end links for specific cases.

You need a 22mm bracelet for the 710 (unfortunately they are out of stock now): https://meranom.com/amphibian-class...-metal-bracelet-for-vostok-amphibia-22mm.html

Here are the end links for the 710: https://meranom.com/amphibian-class...ok-watch-first-bracelet-links-on-71-case.html

The links are solid and use friction pins. The end links are hollow (doesn't bother me). I have one of these bracelets on a 100 case with the associated end links and it looks good to me.


----------



## Dave51

Oops. Double post.


----------



## MedicalToker

Dave51 said:


> Oops. Double post.


I am aware of the Meranom bracelets, but they are consistently out of stock. Just wondering if anyone is doing aftermarket fitted bracelets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

Today on the wrist „VostMariner" 
Now since several Months more than difficult to get parts from Russia by customs 
reasons. 
Fortunately some modding friends helped me now out. 
Several ideas came from this thread .. and drilling my brain 









By the way.. for ICEphibia I modified the hands (Igor sent me the raw material) 
Second hand i I mproved by a jewel of a damaged movement


----------



## MedicalToker

DocTone said:


> Today on the wrist „VostMariner"
> Now since several Months more than difficult to get parts from Russia by customs
> reasons.
> Fortunately some modding friends helped me now out.
> Several ideas came from this thread .. and drilling my brain
> 
> View attachment 14543215
> 
> 
> By the way.. for ICEphibia I modified the hands (Igor sent me the raw material)
> Second hand i I mproved by a jewel of a damaged movement
> 
> View attachment 14543243
> 
> 
> View attachment 14543249


Those look great. Is the first one beadblasted?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

New 'pie-crust' bezel on this one.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

DocTone said:


> Second hand I mproved by a jewel of a damaged movement
> 
> View attachment 14543243


DocTone:

The jewel in the Second Hand is fantastic !!

You have a never ending stream of ideas.

Does the weight of the jewel cause problems for the Second Hand? 
I imagine the weight is perhaps not much more than lume ?


----------



## DocTone

MedicalToker said:


> Those look great. Is the first one beadblasted?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes it is. So the look is more like titanium coloured like Steel


----------



## DocTone

Matt_Bored_O said:


> DocTone:
> 
> The jewel in the Second Hand is fantastic !!
> 
> You have a never ending stream of ideas.
> 
> Does the weight of the jewel cause problems for the Second Hand?
> I imagine the weight is perhaps not much more than lume ?


No worries, works well. The jewel is more or less a very tiny thin plate. 
A pain to glue it on the hand ... minutes no breathe , drop down blood pressure , fix my hands on the table ...  , 
Crazy to work with weightless parts ..flying around even stare on it


----------



## DocTone

Parkgate said:


> New 'pie-crust' bezel on this one.


The whole combo works very well. Seamless.


----------



## Utva_56

Here is my twist on Amfibia Seaman:
-case 020
-standrd amfibaia hands
-custom leather strap 18/20 mm carrera type and s.s. braclet 20 mm.
-yachtmaster bezel ( AM Watches)


----------



## mullac2001

bingobadgo said:


> Could be that I guess, my B and Q isn't the best. I might try and find another source.
> 
> Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


I assume you are in the uk since you mention b and q . i have purchased 36% hydrochloric acid from apcpure.com for my dirskie mods which works well and quickly .Hth


----------



## bingobadgo

mullac2001 said:


> I assume you are in the uk since you mention b and q . i have purchased 36% hydrochloric acid from apcpure.com for my dirskie mods which works well and quickly .Hth


Top man. Thanks.

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## mullac2001

bingobadgo said:


> Top man. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


My pleasure.
Be warned though , you will need to use it in a well ventilated area .It does make your eyes water lol


----------



## DocTone

Uff now it's done 
Since a long time the first new Mod by me 
Like mentioned I grab several ideas from this thread ... mixed it 
and shaked it ..
So, to the members who realized and shown their modd here .. hope it's ok that I used inspirations from you

































PS: after several request part List :

- 710 case , etched and then brushed 
- bezel by pers184 
- top Layer of sandwichdial by Igor
Bottom layer and lumen custom by me 
- raw hands (stainless steel) by Igor 
Blue heated and lumen by me 
- second hand customized by using common Second hand with Right hole (Cousinsuk) 
- signed crown by meranom 
Brushed custom 
- 2416 movement adjusted for sandwichdial
- Fish leather strap from somewhere in the Bay


----------



## milligan

You hit that Voxa mod so far out of the ball park it’s unbelievable!


----------



## MedicalToker

DocTone said:


> yes it is. So the look is more like titanium coloured like Steel


It is. Blue lume looks excellent as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MedicalToker

DocTone said:


> Uff now it's done
> Since a long time the first new Mod by me
> Like mentioned I grab several ideas from this thread ... mixed it
> and shaked it ..
> So, to the members who realized and shown their modd here .. hope it's ok that I used inspirations from you
> 
> View attachment 14545203
> 
> 
> View attachment 14545205
> 
> 
> View attachment 14545207
> 
> 
> View attachment 14545209


Who's bezel is that? Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

MedicalToker said:


> Who's bezel is that?
> k


I add part list in my post above


----------



## MedicalToker

Source for bracelet? The end links actually look pretty good..


----------



## MedicalToker

What was the effect on the finish after brushing the etch on the case? Looks good but I'm curious as to how the case looked pre-brushing.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

DocTone said:


> View attachment 14545205
> 
> 
> *
> - 2416 movement adjusted for sandwichdial*


DocTone: once again you have an amazing creation.

How did you 'adjust' the movement?

Remove the date mechanism top plate and date wheel to make more clearance for the thick dial?


----------



## NikolaHR

Removed chrome from the case and bezel

Case is soviet dirskie, very thick chrome plating, took ages to remove with a small set of files, and a scotch brite pad, bezel was super easy, 5min with the scotch pad

I suspect the case was first copper plated and chromed in the end, in some places copper was visible, it would explain why it took so long to remove maybe it makes the plating harder... Dont know realy...


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

NikolaHR said:


> *I suspect the case was first copper plated and chromed in the end, in some places copper was visible, it would explain why it took so long to remove* maybe it makes the plating harder... Dont know realy...


This seems to be it.

This is a good argument in favour of acid. It is a faster and easier method to remove the chrome.
Acid attacks copper also.


----------



## DocTone

Matt_Bored_O said:


> How did you 'adjust' the movement
> Remove the date mechanism top plate and date wheel to make more clearance for the thick dial?


Correct


----------



## DocTone

MedicalToker said:


> What was the effect on the finish after brushing the etch on the case? Looks good but I'm curious as to how the case looked pre-brushing.


Etched looks matte, liked blasted 
I preferred for this Mod a „ shiny matte"  
Nevertheless by the etching an uneven structure is visible on the surface ( blasting is even)

With Dremel and 320grit Nylon rotator treated.


----------



## djuschas




----------



## MedicalToker

djuschas said:


> View attachment 14556419
> View attachment 14556417
> View attachment 14556421


nice lume!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NikolaHR

Finished off the bead blasted dirskie with a zissou dial, finaly done with this one


----------



## DocTone

... oh man ... what a pain 
this watch is also an endless project - 100 ideas in the beginning when I bought an old ministry (without a original dial) 1year ago ..

Project sleeping.. wake up .. sleeping

I tried so much ... nothing satisfied me, original look ?, grazy ?, coulored? .. 
.. blasted .. brushed .. original ?

Project sleeping ...wake up .. sleeping

In the end of the day was clear to stay with original look. 
But which one ? .. 
If original, so my thoughts, then only vintage matching to case.

Project sleeping ....wake up ..

Now some days ago, I found what I researched 
Excellent CCCP blue diver dude with original SU movement

Project burning now .. I'm so happy 

Today first design review ... 
yes, that's the way ...

Some issues have to be done to bring to perfection 
Bracelet i will change , close the endlinks
Re-lume safely 
Other hands 
Change bezel and inlay ( but same style )


----------



## Parkgate

DocTone said:


> ... oh man ... what a pain
> this watch is also an endless project - 100 ideas in the beginning when I bought an old ministry (without a original dial) 1year ago ..
> 
> Project sleeping.. wake up .. sleeping
> 
> I tried so much ... nothing satisfied me, original look ?, grazy ?, coulored? ..
> .. blasted .. brushed .. original ?
> 
> Project sleeping ...wake up .. sleeping
> 
> In the end of the day was clear to stay with original look.
> But which one ? ..
> If original, so my thoughts, then only vintage matching to case.
> 
> Project sleeping ....wake up ..
> 
> Now some days ago, I found what I researched
> Excellent CCCP blue diver dude with original SU movement
> 
> Project burning now .. I'm so happy
> 
> Today first design review ...
> yes, that's the way ...
> 
> Some issues have to be done to bring to perfection
> Bracelet i will change , close the endlinks
> Re-lume safely
> Other hands
> Change bezel and inlay ( but same style )
> 
> View attachment 14560091
> 
> 
> View attachment 14560093


Looking good, if you're interested Jubilee bracelet end-links for your bracelet can be had from here (its what I use), they will need trimming to fit the ministry case: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JUBILEE-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## DocTone

Parkgate said:


> Looking good, if you're interested Jubilee bracelet end-links for your bracelet can be had from here (its what I use), they will need trimming to fit the ministry case: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JUBILEE-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Thx for the hint .. two days ago I would follow for hint , 
But now - when I saw djuschas post - I want to go for BoR


----------



## MedicalToker

djuschas said:


> Second Hands Upgrade
> 
> View attachment 14519217
> 
> 
> View attachment 14519219


Where did the engineer endlinks come from? Looks good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

NikolaHR said:


> Finished off the bead blasted dirskie with a zissou dial, finaly done with this one


That looks excellent Nikola!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## djuschas

MedicalToker said:


> Where did the engineer endlinks come from? Looks good.


I adapted myself from the Curved Ends


----------



## djuschas

del


----------



## djuschas

Dial from 
komandirskie.com/


----------



## Sayan

When old meets new. Soviet octagonal case and 2409 movement with Meranome SE dial, nahds, bezel and bracelet. Lume was updated as well.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Purists be damned!

I got this Amfibia Seaman on eBay for $20 last year, because the listing said 'it's a great watch, but it's ugly as hell'.

I agreed with the seller and it sat unworn until I got around to it today.

I transplanted the dial and movement from the ugly 060 looking Amfibia case to a brushed 710 SE case and added a One Second Closer bezel and insert.

Now I can wear it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

ThePossumKing said:


> Purists be damned!
> 
> I got this Amfibia Seaman on eBay for $20 last year, because the listing said 'it's a great watch, but it's ugly as hell'.
> 
> I agreed with the seller and it sat unworn until I got around to it today.
> 
> I transplanted the dial and movement from the ugly 060 looking Amfibia case to a brushed 710 SE case and added a One Second Closer bezel and insert.
> 
> Now I can wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!!!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

ThePossumKing said:


> Purists be damned!
> 
> I got this Amfibia Seaman on eBay for $20 last year, because the listing said 'it's a great watch, but it's ugly as hell'.
> 
> I agreed with the seller and it sat unworn until I got around to it today.
> 
> I transplanted the dial and movement from the ugly 060 looking Amfibia case to a brushed 710 SE case and added a One Second Closer bezel and insert.
> 
> Now I can wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your seller probably does not deserve the Best Salesman of the Year prize, but certainly the Most Funny one!


----------



## djuschas

Body very old, old, new


----------



## MedicalToker

Sharkmesh finally came in..won't be sizing another one of these for quite some time


----------



## NikolaHR

Soviet round case, clean bezel, new dial from ebay, dont know if its a reproduction but i love it, suede nato, this is my new favorite watch

These vostoks are so addictive, cant get enough of them, there is an tonneau case already in the mail for the next mod fix lol


----------



## stevarad

Stupid question, based on curiosity...

Did anyone tried to dechrome classic komandirskie like whole watch in acid solution (15-18% HCL), with movement inside?

I might try just because curiosity....but if anyone tried, please tell. If I protect some parts with acrylic color, maybe it would be possible to try...

What do experts think?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ZoKet

Hi Stevarad, I made it and result was great for me... keep the watch in solution 2-3 hours but brush it sometimes with toothbrush. Keep apart bezel and case. At the same time I checked water resistance too..
During procedure be carefull, use gloves and don't touch solution... 
At the end wash the watch with clean water and later you can polish... 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=49757977


----------



## stevarad

ZoKet said:


> Hi Stevarad, I made it and result was great for me... keep the watch in solution 2-3 hours but brush it sometimes with toothbrush. Keep apart bezel and case. At the same time I checked water resistance too..
> During procedure be carefull, use gloves and don't touch solution...
> At the end wash the watch with clean water and later you can polish...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=49757977


wow..bravo!!!! So, acid didn't get through watch to movement?

Did you use some protection like acrylic color, or tape for crown, ceseback?

Or just screw the crown and put the watch in acid?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ZoKet

I didn't use any protection. Just screw the crown tight and drop it in solution. But my komandirskie is not a vintage one, it is 2-3 years old, so seals are good. You can test it in water first. Watch if it is ok later you can go on...


----------



## stevarad

ZoKet said:


> I didn't use any protection. Just screw the crown tight and drop it in solution. But my komandirskie is not a vintage one, it is 2-3 years old, so seals are good. You can test it in water first. Watch if it is ok later you can go on...


Excellent!! I will try it. On new one, of course.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ZoKet

stevarad said:


> Excellent!! I will try it. On new one, of course.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Please share the result and before/after photos. Good luck


----------



## Seikogi

stevarad said:


> Stupid question, based on curiosity...
> 
> Did anyone tried to dechrome classic komandirskie like whole watch in acid solution (15-18% HCL), with movement inside?
> 
> I might try just because curiosity....but if anyone tried, please tell. If I protect some parts with acrylic color, maybe it would be possible to try...
> 
> What do experts think?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Personally, I would not do it.

The acid solution will degrade the seals. They might be still functional at the time but their long-term lifespan will be considerably shortened.


----------



## stevarad

Seikogi said:


> Personally, I would not do it.
> 
> The acid solution will degrade the seals. They might be still functional at the time but their long-term lifespan will be considerably shortened.


But you know that devil voice inside?

He is telling me: try it, c'mon try it...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

ZoKet said:


> Hi Stevarad, I made it and result was great for me... keep the watch in solution 2-3 hours but brush it sometimes with toothbrush. Keep apart bezel and case. At the same time I checked water resistance too..
> During procedure be carefull, use gloves and don't touch solution...
> At the end wash the watch with clean water and later you can polish...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=49757977


What did you use for polishing? Case shines very well.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Seikogi

stevarad said:


> But you know that devil voice inside?
> 
> He is telling me: try it, c'mon try it...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


its the same with smoking and drinking. the voice ... 

and the issues start arising later being of unpredictable nature.


----------



## vrforma

stevarad said:


> But you know that devil voice inside?
> 
> He is telling me: try it, c'mon try it...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Change the seals after the procedure.


----------



## ZoKet

stevarad said:


> What did you use for polishing? Case shines very well.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I used Pattex rust remover. You can try other rust remover liquid/cream. After a while it will get natural patina slowly but you can use rust remover and polish when you want...
Patina will give vintage feeling...

Bonus note: you can use cream or liquid dust remover (like toothpaste) for to polish acrylic crystal of watch too...


----------



## stevarad

Seikogi said:


> its the same with smoking and drinking. the voice ...
> 
> and the issues start arising later being of unpredictable nature.


Yes...I know smoking, drinking, everything...

I quit smoking 3 years ago, and still everyday devil is here making me desire and whispering: c'mon...try it...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## vrforma




----------



## onastar1989




----------



## onastar1989

vrforma said:


>


Alcohol. The cause of and solution to all of life's problems.


----------



## PDAdict

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 14578593


Wow. Did you also put it in the oven?

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Yes, I stuck the dial in the toaster oven for a few minutes.
2414 hand wind, flat caseback.


----------



## JonS1967

MedicalToker said:


> Sharkmesh finally came in..won't be sizing another one of these for quite some time
> View attachment 14569771


I remember resizing a shark mesh bracelet... probably won't do another one. What a pain! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

JonS1967 said:


> I remember resizing a shark mesh bracelet... probably won't do another one. What a pain!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are shark mesch bracelets with H links. Resizing is easy with screwdriver.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mrwomble

stevarad said:


> There are shark mesch bracelets with H links. Resizing is easy with screwdriver.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Was just going to say that. I've bought several of them and the H links make it super easy, but they do cost a bit more.


----------



## stevarad

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162330254743

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## MedicalToker

mrwomble said:


> Was just going to say that. I've bought several of them and the H links make it super easy, but they do cost a bit more.


I think the classic mesh "meshes" way better without H links in between. Just my personal preference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

MedicalToker said:


> I think the classic mesh "meshes" way better without H links in between. Just my personal preference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. Although I like the convenience of being able to resize, i prefer the look a standard mesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Put a metal band with custom end links in this one.


----------



## fugit cronos

Hoy "mod" en azul

tengo un k65 y me gusta mucho:










voy a hacer el mío. Esfera:










manos azules










Necesito algunas letras:










y este es el resultado, con la nueva corona de zafiro










no me gusta el fondo:










así que lo hago:



















Ambos juntos










Gracias

Pd: I just need a blue star at six o clock  (processing)


----------



## DocTone

fugit cronos said:


> Hoy "mod" en azul
> 
> tengo un k65 y.....


Hola companero
Excellent execution!  
What's about the crown ? Cool idea


----------



## SinanjuStein

stevarad said:


> There are shark mesch bracelets with H links. Resizing is easy with screwdriver.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока





mrwomble said:


> Was just going to say that. I've bought several of them and the H links make it super easy, but they do cost a bit more.





MedicalToker said:


> I think the classic mesh "meshes" way better without H links in between. Just my personal preference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





JonS1967 said:


> I agree. Although I like the convenience of being able to resize, i prefer the look a standard mesh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be fair, there are easier and faster ways to resize them if you really need to especially with the proper tools.

Eye protection is mandatory though.


----------



## stevarad

SinanjuStein said:


> To be fair, there are easier and faster ways to resize them if you really need to especially with the proper tools.
> 
> Eye protection is mandatory though.
> 
> View attachment 14595977


...and, please do not resize your fingers...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## colt

halloween was yesterday 

sent from the back of the food stamp line.


----------



## fugit cronos

Thanks, it´s my creation



DocTone said:


> Hola companero
> Excellent execution!
> What's about the crown ? Cool idea


----------



## FreddyNorton

Gets dark early so crap pics. I scavenged a date window part off a busted old quartz watch. I think it adds a nice touch.


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, today double 110 with countdown bezel:

Bezel countdown exclusive:




























Second option.





































greetings


----------



## Utva_56

@Cronos Fugit
Like that case back. Where you got that orange second hand?.


----------



## Utva_56

@Cronos Fugit
2 x post


----------



## YuranS

Hello! My 110 scuba dude with ceramic insert bezel.


----------



## Seikogi

fugit cronos said:


> Hoy "mod" en azul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Necesito algunas letras:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (processing)


Wow, fantastic work. 

Where did you get the applied letters "Vostok" or "Komandirskie"? Are they removed from an existing dial?

Did you glue them on the new dial or pin them?


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi thanks.

They are made by me.
Then they stick to the dial

greetings



Seikogi said:


> Wow, fantastic work.
> 
> Where did you get the applied letters "Vostok" or "Komandirskie"? Are they removed from an existing dial?
> 
> Did you glue them on the new dial or pin them?


----------



## fugit cronos

Hello, I bought it in a set in raffles time.



Utva_56 said:


> @Cronos Fugit
> Like that case back. Where you got that orange second hand?.


----------



## NikolaHR

Brushed the bezel from a 120 case, and now this one is complete )


----------



## NikolaHR

And forgot to post this one, waiting for a new crown threaded tube (dont know the exact word)


----------



## soulsocket7

A couple of weekends ago, I put together a simple field watch using a 120 case, field watch dial (I don't know the ref. number) and a set of "Tudor Ranger Style" hands that I found on the bay. IT looked pretty good with the stock bezel, but then I fitted a smooth bezel and I think that really sets everything off. I brushed the case pretty heavily so there is a nice contrast betweet the case and the polished bezel and now I've found a suitable leather strap to set it all off. Oh and I used a 2409 movement so I could have a flat caseback and it all sits very nicely on the wrist. Tell me what you think.


----------



## onastar1989

NikolaHR said:


> And forgot to post this one, waiting for a new crown threaded tube (dont know the exact word)


Nice!
Curious to see what dial and hands you'll use.
Your photo inspired me to put a clean bezel on this one.


----------



## SinanjuStein

A bit of question in regards to the handset as i've never tried it on a 24XX vostok before.

IIRC the seconds hand is spring loaded, is it a simple hand removal like any other 3hander or is there something else to it?


----------



## YuranS

Bought an old watch and made some changes. I wanted to replace the dial but polished the glass and decided to leave it like that.


----------



## mrwomble

YuranS said:


> Bought an old watch and made some changes. I wanted to replace the dial but polished the glass and decided to leave it like that.
> 
> View attachment 14608025
> View attachment 14608031
> View attachment 14608029


That old dial looks stunning with its wabi-sabi cracked pattern. Good call to keep it.


----------



## NikolaHR

onastar1989 said:


> Nice!
> Curious to see what dial and hands you'll use.
> Your photo inspired me to put a clean bezel on this one.


That is stunning, I like that combination of dial and hands.

For that case i have a 2409 movement with a 913 dial, black amphibia hands (red second)
Simple but classic, also will get a shark mesh bracelet


----------



## DocTone

Next evolution step of my shown old Blue CCCP Dude with old ministry case 
Dial relumed also other hands ( don't remember where from) , hands relumed 
Pers184 bezel 
BoR still missing 
Guess getting a good mixture between old and new


----------



## BabyJoe

I put a 12h bezel on an 420647 
It's out of proportion and the bezel sticks out over the crown as well.
Would there be a better case for this kind of bezel?


----------



## stevarad

BabyJoe said:


> I put a 12h bezel on an 420647
> It's out of proportion and the bezel sticks out over the crown as well.
> Would there be a better case for this kind of bezel?
> 
> View attachment 14613465
> 
> View attachment 14613467


Somehow I like it...

150, 020, 670, 350, and probably best on 100 or 110 cases....try with that

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DocTone

stevarad said:


> Somehow I like it...
> 
> 150, 020, 670, 350, and probably best on 100 or 110 cases....try with that
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


conform, anyway a big case is needed, otherwise never be happy : 150, 100,110,120,090


----------



## Parkgate

Just ordered one of these, as I need a project...and I can't wait to get started. The gold markers and script should look classy when finished with new hands, bezel etc.


----------



## Choil

Here's my Amphibia "Blue Zissou". I removed the chrome from the bezel and also changed the paint in the bezel markers (a bit roughly done I know but this was my first mod attempt/lesson)







Here is my most recent acquisition. This started out as a Komandirskie 650539 that I dropped into an amphibia ministry case (this model seems to be more akin to an amphibia anyway). I tried the green scotchbrite brush mod to the 710 case, and slapped on a 'coke' bezel...pretty happy


----------



## stevarad

Choil said:


> Here's my Amphibia "Blue Zissou". I removed the chrome from the bezel and also changed the paint in the bezel markers (a bit roughly done I know but this was my first mod attempt/lesson)
> View attachment 14617177
> 
> Here is my most recent acquisition. This started out as a Komandirskie 650539 that I dropped into an amphibia ministry case (this model seems to be more akin to an amphibia anyway). I tried the green scotchbrite brush mod to the 710 case, and slapped on a 'coke' bezel...pretty happy
> View attachment 14617181


wow, give us more photos of Zissou, please...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Choil

stevarad said:


> wow, give us more photos of Zissou, please...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thanks. Here's what it looked like still with the chrome bezel.







And here's another of it after the sanding


----------



## stevarad

Choil said:


> Thanks. Here's what it looked like still with the chrome bezel.
> View attachment 14621135
> 
> And here's another of it after the sanding
> View attachment 14621139


Nice!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Jake_P

Only a minor little update to this mod. I'd changed the dial and hands a while back but it hasn't seen much use because I couldn't really find a rubber strap to finish it off. I'd splashed the cash on a nice Geckota Italian Tropic style strap but they neglected to mention that they'd injected it with vanilla scent with a half life of 2000 years - it was literally making me queasy. It went back. I just slapped this strap on that I'd just received from Amazon. Nice comfy silicon (a total lint disaster of course) and was happy to find that the underside was very grippy so it doesn't slide around on your wrist which is why I'd ordered it (along with the retro style spots pattern).


----------



## Parkgate

I tried to resist....and failed badly, no idea (so far) of what I have planned for the 'orange' build but this is the dial..


----------



## Victorv

Choil said:


> Thanks. Here's what it looked like still with the chrome bezel.
> View attachment 14621135
> 
> And here's another of it after the sanding
> View attachment 14621139


Nice, how do you paint the bezel?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Choil

Victorv said:


> Nice, how do you paint the bezel?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


I used my girlfriend's nail polish remover to get the original black and red paint out, then used a toothpick to apply the new paint, as I didn't have a brush small enough. What kind of paint? Can't remember, but probably some kind of model paint


----------



## Choil

Double post


----------



## JonS1967

Parkgate said:


> I tried to resist....and failed badly, no idea (so far) of what I have planned for the 'orange' build but this is the dial..
> 
> View attachment 14629831


Orange can be really cool! I have this Vostok which I love and need to wear more often.









I picked up this beautiful diver this week and it has just a few orange details, but still very nice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

Parkgate said:


> I tried to resist....and failed badly, no idea (so far) of what I have planned for the 'orange' build but this is the dial..


Oh yes , I know this situation  
good for me : up to now I couldn't decide between red, green, orange or better black .. I like those all


----------



## Parkgate

DocTone said:


> Oh yes , I know this situation
> good for me : up to now I couldn't decide between red, green, orange or better black .. I like those all


Yes, they are all nice, the green has me very tempted as well...must resist....for now.


----------



## FreddyNorton

Trying a new dial on my brass mod. I really like this one on it and it will stay for a while. Its a 10 dollar china ebay dial that I lumed some then hit with matte clear coat. Kind of gives it a nice porcelain look. Also soaked the watch in lime juice to reset the patina clock. Getting nice copper look over the past few days wearing it. 13F out right now and watch giving no signs of a complaint.


----------



## Choil

stevarad said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thanks. Just decided to scotchbrite the 420 case on the blue zissou, I feel it works


----------



## Victorv

Choil said:


> I used my girlfriend's nail polish remover to get the original black and red paint out, then used a toothpick to apply the new paint, as I didn't have a brush small enough. What kind of paint? Can't remember, but probably some kind of model paint


Many many thanks

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

FreddyNorton said:


> Trying a new dial on my brass mod. I really like this one on it and it will stay for a while. Its a 10 dollar china ebay dial that I lumed some then hit with matte clear coat. Kind of gives it a nice porcelain look. Also soaked the watch in lime juice to reset the patina clock. Getting nice copper look over the past few days wearing it. 13F out right now and watch giving no signs of a complaint.


Well done ! Clean, simple , no excitement.. my favour. 
The „copper finish" and idea to reach very nice. 
Will try this


----------



## LBPolarBear

Parkgate said:


> I tried to resist....and failed badly, no idea (so far) of what I have planned for the 'orange' build but this is the dial..
> 
> View attachment 14629831


I love the old orange dials and regret not getting one when they were common. Where did you get this one? Thanks!


----------



## stevarad

LBPolarBear said:


> I love the old orange dials and regret not getting one when they were common. Where did you get this one? Thanks!


look at favinov store on ebay

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

Parkgate said:


> I tried to resist....and failed badly, no idea (so far) of what I have planned for the 'orange' build but this is the dial..
> 
> View attachment 14629831


This in a 960 case and it would (almost) make up for the unavailable orange Neptune...


----------



## NikolaHR

Finaly assembled the tonneau, was thinking about machining the lugs to accept 20mm strap, now im sorry I didnt do it, the mesh is hard for me to take a good picture at with my phone, bracelet is brushed on top but still the sides shines too much 
Hmmm what to do...


----------



## ollehwatch

Struggling to pick out a custom bezel for this watch. Any recommendations?









Clean Look makes me want to go plain brushed steel, but I don't know.

It is a 420 Vostok


----------



## NikolaHR

ollehwatch said:


> Struggling to pick out a custom bezel for this watch. Any recommendations?
> 
> Clean Look makes me want to go plain brushed steel, but I don't know.
> 
> It is a 420 Vostok


I'd recommend an original vostok bezel like this one below, its steel so you can brush it, and those small line markers for the first 15 minutes are blue in color (not realy seen on picture) so it would go well with your second hand

Or if you would like maybe a field watch look, find a bezel with cardinal points from the 060 case


----------



## ThePossumKing

I saw a billboard for a Breitling Superocean last week and thought 'that's pretty cool looking'.

But I'll never spend the money on a Breitling.

So I built a Vostok Amphibia Super Ocean instead










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

ThePossumKing said:


> I saw a billboard for a Breitling Superocean last week and thought 'that's pretty cool looking'.
> 
> But I'll never spend the money on a Breitling.
> 
> So I built a Vostok Amphibia Super Ocean instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I have the same bezel incoming...

Nothing better than a solid 1 piece bezel imho


----------



## stevarad

ThePossumKing said:


> I saw a billboard for a Breitling Superocean last week and thought 'that's pretty cool looking'.
> 
> But I'll never spend the money on a Breitling.
> 
> So I built a Vostok Amphibia Super Ocean instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thst is serious good looking watch!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bricem13

ThePossumKing said:


> I saw a billboard for a Breitling Superocean last week and thought 'that's pretty cool looking'.
> 
> But I'll never spend the money on a Breitling.
> 
> So I built a Vostok Amphibia Super Ocean instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice which hands did you use?

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ

Vostok Amphibia....brushed stainless steel case....180 grain abrasive pad....bezel courtesy of @SuffolkGerryW (supplier) and @James_ (stripper).........;-)....added some boiled egg treatment to the bezel over night....


----------



## LowIQ

Double post, sorry..!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Looks good - sort of 'antique-ish'


----------



## ZoKet

Caseback mod (only);
''Cosmonaut'' 120696


----------



## YanKristian




----------



## James_

LowIQ said:


> Vostok Amphibia....brushed stainless steel case....180 grain abrasive pad....bezel courtesy of @SuffolkGerryW (supplier) and @*James_ (stripper)*.........;-)....added some boiled egg treatment to the bezel over night....
> 
> View attachment 14648925
> 
> 
> View attachment 14648927


I told you that in confidence.


----------



## James_

Double post.


Looks very cool. Nice mod.


----------



## LowIQ

Well, you might have bared it all now....

apart from.....you have been very carefull to leave the paint on I think, in the dots and lines.....which I removed then with nail varnish remover....so, there is still a slight hint of of chrome in some but not all recesses....looks good...feels good...big thanks for the work..!


----------



## YuranS

USSR case and modern radioroom dial. Steel bezel from komandirskie.com


----------



## Victorv

My last mod










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Victorv said:


> My last mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


Nice!!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Parkgate

My Amphibia 710679N arrived a couple of days ago, and its a very nice watch straight out of the box, complete with a signed crown and the best case polishing I've ever seen on an Amphiba (except for the terrible NATO and Christmas cracker compass). First job, change the cheap Nato for a Di Modell Carbonio with yellow stitching to match the dial.

Then it was a bezel swap. Oh dear, WAY to much polished stainless on display, it looked too 'blingy'. First the bezel edge was satin finished, then the top of the case gets the same treatment, much better.

Should I change the hands, as the originals are very nice...I asked myself. Well seeing as I'd already purchased some gold hands and applied a whiter lume last week, it was a shame not to swap them whilst the movement was already out of the case (as I was satin finishing the case)...so on they went. I was going to use a gold seconds hand but it was too much, so I stuck with the stock but nice white Vostok seconds hand.

Re-assembled its on my wrist as I type, more a dress diver than a tool, but that was the intention. Heres the pics.


----------



## Parkgate

Oops I missed the obligatory lume shot!

View attachment 14667017


----------



## kakefe

I used komandirskie's new clean bezel with flat top on my 470 case with vintage bracelet..









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cxtras

Going back in time with an old 119 barrel case and 2209 movement. Love the aubergine dial color. 22mm band notched to fit 18mm lug. Bezels are a challenge with this case because of interference with the crown. A 38mm bezel works. Anything larger is a risk.


----------



## PDAdict

cxtras said:


> Going back in time with an old 119 barrel case and 2209 movement. Love the aubergine dial color. 22mm band notched to fit 18mm lug. Bezels are a challenge with this case because of interference with the crown. A 38mm bezel works. Anything larger is a risk.


Sorry. Is the bezel and the insert original? Or where did you get it. I like all the set. Great work

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fugit cronos

More blue




























I haven´t finished yet with it...


----------



## ufkynl22

Hi folks..
Where can i find this gold bezel anyone can help me?









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## stevarad

ufkynl22 said:


> Hi folks..
> Where can i find this gold bezel anyone can help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


https://am-diver.com/

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ufkynl22

stevarad said:


> https://am-diver.com/
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Ty stevard.
May ı ask sthg else?
I need black date whell for my 2416. Is it compatible ?









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## stevarad

ufkynl22 said:


> Ty stevard.
> May ı ask sthg else?
> I need black date whell for my 2416. Is it compatible ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


No. But, here you are original vostok date wheel.

https://komandirskie.com/catalog/aksesuary/zapchasti_parts/disk_kalendarya_1/

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ufkynl22

stevarad said:


> No. But, here you are original vostok date wheel.
> 
> https://komandirskie.com/catalog/aksesuary/zapchasti_parts/disk_kalendarya_1/
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Very very ty dude 

SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## cxtras

Hello. Thanks for the comment. The bezel and insert are one component not two separate parts. The complete bezel was found on eBay. 
The seller is called bandukh. I hope this helps.


----------



## cxtras

Thanks for the comment. The bezel is one piece. Found on eBay by bandukh.


----------



## cxtras

Hello. Thanks for the comment. The bezel and insert are one component not two separate parts. The complete bezel was found on eBay.
The seller is called bandukh. I hope this helps.


----------



## cxtras

PDAdict said:


> Sorry. Is the bezel and the insert original? Or where did you get it. I like all the set. Great work
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


Hello. Thanks for the comment. The bezel and insert are one component not two separate parts. The complete bezel was found on eBay.
The seller is called bandukh. I hope this helps.


----------



## Parkgate

The dial and hands arrived...... the Bostok orange sunburst dial, Favinov black hands, my reshaped 710 case (my favourite mod), modded K35 stainless bezel and a heavy 22mm solid stainless bracelet, so here it is......the all new, and just in time for Christmas...my Amphibia QSO (Quality Street Orange).


----------



## Dave51

Looks great! Love Favinov's paddle hands. Is that one of his sunburst dials? I did a mod with one of his 916 type dials in red and it looks fantastic.


----------



## Parkgate

Dave51 said:


> Looks great! Love Favinov's paddle hands. Is that one of his sunburst dials? I did a mod with one of his 916 type dials in red and it looks fantastic.


Thanks. Yes, a Favinov sunburst dial and hand set. I swapped the bezel earlier today to a OSC bezel and ceramic insert, so it now looks like this.. The Amphibia QSO (Quality Street Orange) looks stunning on the wrist, even my daughter loves it (high praise from a teenage daughter!).


----------



## Parkgate

Dave51 said:


> Looks great! Love Favinov's paddle hands. Is that one of his sunburst dials? I did a mod with one of his 916 type dials in red and it looks fantastic.


Do you have picture of your 916 dial? Is the sunburst as good on the 916? I'm after a green or blue 647, but he's out of stock ..but he does have a red 647 and blue 916 in stock......so can you find a pic? Cheers!

Rob (Parkgate).


----------



## ven

Parkgate said:


> Thanks. Yes, a Favinov sunburst dial and hand set. I swapped the bezel earlier today to a OSC bezel and ceramic insert, so it now looks like this.. The Amphibia QSO (Quality Street Orange) looks stunning on the wrist, even my daughter loves it (high praise from a teenage daughter!).
> 
> View attachment 14687239
> 
> 
> View attachment 14687241


That looks nothing short of awesome, love it. I keep pondering a vostok, but ended up with a seiko landshark this time. Next time for an auto, i have 3 saved ready to bite on!!


----------



## Dave51

Parkgate said:


> Do you have picture of your 916 dial? Is the sunburst as good on the 916? I'm after a green or blue 647, but he's out of stock ..but he does have a red 647 and blue 916 in stock......so can you find a pic? Cheers!
> 
> Rob (Parkgate).


I have not yet made a photo of that watch with the red dial. I will try to get to it. In the meantime, have you seen this thread? https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-amphibia-sunburst-orange-dial-favinov-4886231.html

It has photos of those dials. The representation of the red is pretty accurate. I would not hesitate to get a blue one either. My red dial gets lots of nice comments.


----------



## Dave51

Parkgate said:


> Thanks. Yes, a Favinov sunburst dial and hand set. I swapped the bezel earlier today to a OSC bezel and ceramic insert, so it now looks like this.. The Amphibia QSO (Quality Street Orange) looks stunning on the wrist, even my daughter loves it (high praise from a teenage daughter!).
> 
> View attachment 14687239
> 
> 
> View attachment 14687241


That is a nice looking watch!


----------



## Parkgate

Dave51 said:


> I have not yet made a photo of that watch with the red dial. I will try to get to it. In the meantime, have you seen this thread? https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-amphibia-sunburst-orange-dial-favinov-4886231.html
> 
> It has photos of those dials. The representation of the red is pretty accurate. I would not hesitate to get a blue one either. My red dial gets lots of nice comments.


Thanks, that makes choosing a LOT easier, thanks again.


----------



## Dave51

Parkgate, I forgot that I had saved this in my bookmarks too: 




If you had any doubts about the blue, this should help.


----------



## Parkgate

Dave51 said:


> Parkgate, I forgot that I had saved this in my bookmarks too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had any doubts about the blue, this should help.


Thanks Dave, that was the dial I want! I'll wait until he has them back in stock either in green or blue..but I can't figure out what to do with a red 647 lol.


----------



## Dave51

Parkgate said:


> Thanks Dave, that was the dial I want! I'll wait until he has them back in stock either in green or blue..but I can't figure out what to do with a red 647 lol.


Well, here is what I did with my red dial. Just a quick shot, but you get the idea.










The case is from a 02 Komandirskie with a 2416b movement that I purchased from Komandirskie.com. The brushing on the case looks nice.
The dial and second hand are from Favinov. The sunburst effect on the dial is awesome. The lume is well done. I had the dial for a while before I decided which case it would go in and while waiting for shipment from Komandirskie.com. I could not wait to get it into a watch once I decided what I wanted it all to look like.
The minute and hour hands are from Komandirskie.com. They note that the lume is horrible and the accompanying second hand is a problem. I did not try the second hand. They are 100% right about the lume. Favinov's dial lumes great. You just cannot see any hands!  The hands look great though in the light. They are good candidates for re-luming. It is hard to tell from the photo, but the hands are all silver.
The bezel is a knurled bezel from Arkustime.
The insert is a stainless steel dual time insert from WatchandStyle.net
The bracelet is a solid link 20mm with 02 ends from Meranom.

I am very happy with the way it turned out. Even with zero lume on the hands.

Here is a better shot of the hands:


----------



## DocTone

Dave51 said:


> Well, here is what I did with my red dial. Just a quick shot, but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 14687951
> 
> View attachment 14688001


Sometimes before I said in this thread to be also very interested for those Dials by favinov. 
Without any question your mod is very nice, but for me the dial is not what I (would) exspected : looks more pink than red (maybe only light influenced ??) , and the window for the date is far too big .... 
for the requested price ... mhmm I don't know


----------



## Dave51

DocTone,

To my eye, it is not pink in real life. I took those photos at night under room light, so that may have affected the color. The link I gave above to a post about Favinov's dials gives a good representation of the color.

The date window does not show the mechanism when you look straight at the dial. To get the view in the photo you have to look at an angle to see inside. I get your point though. I am drifting away from Vostok dials that show the date, even if the movement has a date complication. I don't want to spin the hands round and round to set the date any more. Favinov has "no date" versions of his dials and next time that is what I would purchase.


----------



## Dave51

Sorry - Double post.


----------



## mstfduz

little mod hands,clean bezel and crown with boctok logo I bought all parts komandirski.com leather strap cheape stnatostraps now look very nice









SM-J701F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ZoKet

Komandirskie 24hrs in 710 case. Amphibian Komandirskie...


----------



## Sayan

710 case with 2409 manual movement. Like the thinner case and how it feels on the wrist. Update lume as well.


----------



## JonS1967

ZoKet said:


> Komandirskie 24hrs in 710 case. Amphibian Komandirskie...


 Very sharp looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Inspired by Doctone's method from a while back, I took the torch to this 150 (actually I just held it over the flame on my gas stove) I will try to get a better photo tomorrow in the daylight.


----------



## onastar1989

double post


----------



## onastar1989

Daylight shot.


----------



## bingobadgo

onastar1989 said:


> Daylight shot.
> View attachment 14698591


I REALLY like that! Good work. What's the method, I might give it a go. Presumably it is a stainless case?

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## Tamadx

onastar1989 said:


> Daylight shot.
> View attachment 14698591


That's an awesome patina

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Sayan said:


> 710 case with 2409 manual movement. Like the thinner case and how it feels on the wrist. Update lume as well.
> 
> View attachment 14694799
> 
> 
> View attachment 14694807


looks fantastic!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

onastar1989 said:


> Inspired by Doctone's method from a while back, I took the torch to this 150 (actually I just held it over the flame on my gas stove) I will try to get a better photo tomorrow in the daylight.
> 
> View attachment 14697133
> 
> View attachment 14697135
> 
> View attachment 14697137
> 
> View attachment 14697139


This looks b e a u t i f u l . Please, explain what did you do, step by step. I know that Doctone used tourch, but this result is also 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bingobadgo

Sayan said:


> 710 case with 2409 manual movement. Like the thinner case and how it feels on the wrist. Update lume as well.
> 
> View attachment 14694799
> 
> 
> View attachment 14694807


That looks great. Did you relume it yourself?

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## onastar1989

stevarad said:


> This looks b e a u t i f u l . Please, explain what did you do, step by step. I know that Doctone used tourch, but this result is also
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thank you!

I stripped everything out of the case, attached it to a wire for holding over gas stove flame until it glowed red, dipped it in cold water. Stainless 150 case, bezel and band clasp.


----------



## onastar1989

bingobadgo said:


> I REALLY like that! Good work. What's the method, I might give it a go. Presumably it is a stainless case?
> 
> Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


Thanks!
See info in above post.


----------



## Sayan

stevarad said:


> looks fantastic!


Thank you very much!


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> Inspired by Doctone's method from a while back, I took the torch to this 150 (actually I just held it over the flame on my gas stove) I will try to get a better photo tomorrow in the daylight.


Well done,
the idea with the clasp is excellent !


----------



## Parkgate

Dave51 said:


> Well, here is what I did with my red dial. Just a quick shot, but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 14687951
> 
> 
> 
> The case is from a 02 Komandirskie with a 2416b movement that I purchased from Komandirskie.com. The brushing on the case looks nice.
> The dial and second hand are from Favinov. The sunburst effect on the dial is awesome. The lume is well done. I had the dial for a while before I decided which case it would go in and while waiting for shipment from Komandirskie.com. I could not wait to get it into a watch once I decided what I wanted it all to look like.
> The minute and hour hands are from Komandirskie.com. They note that the lume is horrible and the accompanying second hand is a problem. I did not try the second hand. They are 100% right about the lume. Favinov's dial lumes great. You just cannot see any hands!  The hands look great though in the light. They are good candidates for re-luming. It is hard to tell from the photo, but the hands are all silver.
> The bezel is a knurled bezel from Arkustime.
> The insert is a stainless steel dual time insert from WatchandStyle.net
> The bracelet is a solid link 20mm with 02 ends from Meranom.
> 
> I am very happy with the way it turned out. Even with zero lume on the hands.
> 
> Here is a better shot of the hands:
> 
> View attachment 14688001


I like it.. sort of...the build itself is great, but that date position kills it....thats not your fault as it is was it is...but a no date, date at 3 or 6 (or even 4) would be great, but a 4.30 date doesn't work for me...the rest of it looks great. I think the bright red dial and white date wheel contrast makes it stick out like a sore thumb especially on a close up pic, and I know its not your fault, maybe a black insert would add contrast to the dial and draw the eye away? But I know i'm not perfect (far from it!), so please don't take it as criticism, instead put it down to aesthetics (which where out of your control)!


----------



## Dave51

Sayan said:


> 710 case with 2409 manual movement. Like the thinner case and how it feels on the wrist. Update lume as well.
> 
> View attachment 14694799
> 
> 
> View attachment 14694807


Looks great!

I think that older cases like the 710 and 420 look and feel better with the manual winding movements and flatter caseback. They were designed that way and sit and feel much nicer on the wrist. The same with the 110 and 670 cases. I recently converted a 420 that was my first Vostok. I had completely stopped wearing it. I dropped a 2414a movement in it, a new dial and hands, and like it much, much more than when it was automatic.


----------



## Sayan

Dave51 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I think that older cases like the 710 and 420 look and feel better with the manual winding movements and flatter caseback. They were designed that way and sit and feel much nicer on the wrist. The same with the 110 and 670 cases. I recently converted a 420 that was my first Vostok. I had completely stopped wearing it. I dropped a 2414a movement in it, a new dial and hands, and like it much, much more than when it was automatic.


I like older 710 cases as well, not big fan of 420 though. 420 looks a little small to me. If I had to choose a couple of cases i would go for 710, 020 and soviet octagonal 320/470 . 710 and 420 with manual winding movements looks and feels on the wrist much better than with auto IMHO.


----------



## malbur




----------



## stevoe

malbur said:


> View attachment 14711423


With titanium case? Not bad!

Regards
Stephan


----------



## psco78

Recently finished mod:

- 710 case, brushed
- 2415
- dial and hands: favinov
- bezel: pers184


----------



## stevarad

psco78 said:


> Recently finished mod:
> 
> - 710 case, brushed
> - 2415
> - dial and hands: favinov
> - bezel: pers184
> 
> View attachment 14713137


Fantastic combo!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## psco78

stevarad said:


> Fantastic combo!
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thanks 
Actually, this is my second attempt. First version looked like this:









But the handset was a bit of a mismatch with the dial. Lume filling was too white compared to the lumed markers on the dial, and they glowed minimally compared to the dial markers, so it was pretty useless at showing the time in darkness b-)


----------



## Parkgate

psco78 said:


> Thanks
> Actually, this is my second attempt. First version looked like this:
> 
> View attachment 14713285
> 
> 
> But the handset was a bit of a mismatch with the dial. Lume filling was too white compared to the lumed markers on the dial, and they glowed minimally compared to the dial markers, so it was pretty useless at showing the time in darkness b-)


Looks great with the later paddle handles! I built a similar one (different dial) with a K35 bezel and a reshaped 710 case (see page 389) then swapped to a bezel and insert (also on page 389), the sunburst orange dials are great aren't they?


----------



## psco78

Parkgate said:


> Looks great with the later paddle handles! I built a similar one (different dial) with a K35 bezel and a reshaped 710 case (see page 389) then swapped to a bezel and insert (also on page 389), the sunburst orange dials are great aren't they?


I like yours :-! especially the way the dial/hands combine with the OSC bezel and insert. 
When I was contemplating this watch I wanted a dial in a sort of Doxa orange; I knew Favinov had his sunburst offerings but the orange seemed so washed on the photos on the 'bay. When he emailed me a couple of better quality pics I was sold 

Really wish he would start doing sandwich dials next :-d


----------



## Parkgate

Waiting for delivery of parts from Russia (aren't we all?), so I swapped the bezel on this old flat top 710, just a turquoise bezel on a (previously) modded 710 case with custom hands and a president bracelet..I think it works ok!


----------



## DocTone

Black is black. 
Hands only interims Version for idea finding and several times changed. 
090 case , pers184 high bezel , everything PVD coated


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> Black is black.
> Hands only interims Version for idea finding and several times changed.
> 090 case , pers184 high bezel , everything PVD coated
> 
> View attachment 14717525
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717529
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717531
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717533




If you ever decide to sell this beauty, just PM me...what a beauty!!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Parkgate

DocTone said:


> Black is black.
> Hands only interims Version for idea finding and several times changed.
> 090 case , pers184 high bezel , everything PVD coated
> 
> View attachment 14717525
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717529
> 
> 
> View attachment 14
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717533


Change the seconds hand! The paddle and brass hands work, both sets look good, its the seconds hand throwing it out of balance...it needs a white seconds.....it'll make it stunning! Not criticism, the watch is great, just do it and trust me.


----------



## DocTone

Parkgate said:


> Change the seconds hand! The paddle and brass hands work, both sets look good, its the seconds hand throwing it out of balance...it needs a white seconds.....it'll make it stunning! Not criticism, the watch is great, just do it and trust me.


Good Ideas always welcome, no worries.
You're right second hand is crap, I will change it later by a propeller what I used for a Mod before.
I guess I found the right hands


----------



## fakehuman

Vintage CCCP Tank Komandir with modern bezel on leather strap. Dechromed in Hydrochloric acid bath and patinated by Permablue.


----------



## Sayan

One of my favorite mods with ceramic bezel.


----------



## Jake_P

Sayan said:


> One of my favorite mods with ceramic bezel.
> 
> View attachment 14724493


Looking good  I really like the "new" Favinov dials - they seem very nicely made and strike a nice balance between legibility and simple good looks.. Nice hands also - are they off a SE Amphibia?


----------



## Sayan

Jake_P said:


> Looking good  I really like the "new" Favinov dials - they seem very nicely made and strike a nice balance between legibility and simple good looks.. Nice hands also - are they off a SE Amphibia?


Favinov dials are really good quality and have great lume. The only thing which I don't like how they executed Vostok logo, I would prefer words Vostok (Восток) or Amphibia (Амфибия) in cyrillic rather than circle with letter "B" inside. As for hands, I bought them from Favinov as well. They offer split hour hand but i asked them to make one for me without the middle split.

The Buran second hand i bought on eBay from dr.seikostain


----------



## Sayan

For those who want to see how Favinov dial (left) compares to Meranome SE dial (right). Meranome SE dial has updated green lume.


----------



## vrforma

Sayan said:


> For those who want to see how Favinov dial (left) compares to Meranome SE dial (right). Meranome SE dial has updated green lume.
> 
> View attachment 14728641
> 
> 
> View attachment 14728671


Where did you buy hands for left (Favinov dial)?


----------



## Sayan

vrforma said:


> Where did you buy hands for left (Favinov dial)?


I took it from Meranom SE model. I had one which i exchange the set of hands to a different ones. The hands are the same on each watch.


----------



## cyberwarhol

Sayan said:


> One of my favorite mods with ceramic bezel.
> 
> View attachment 14724493


Maybe it had been asked before. What size of the ceramic bezel is needed and the bezel is just the typical ones from the bay?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayan

cyberwarhol said:


> Maybe it had been asked before. What size of the ceramic bezel is needed and the bezel is just the typical ones from the bay?


I purchased couple of the Vostok bezels from eBay, Seiko SKX 007/009 inserts fitted without any issues. You can ask the seller what type of insert bezel will fit, but I think SKX is a universal fit.


----------



## Dave51

vrforma said:


> Where did you buy hands for left (Favinov dial)?


Dr. Seikostain - One Second Closer - has similar, not identical, hands. He calls them The . Troika . One.


----------



## vrforma

I know. Thank you. I'm looking hands with a gold frame.


----------



## Dave51

Maybe these? https://komandirskie.com/catalog/aksesuary/zapchasti_parts/komplekt_strelok_3/

Not quite the same, I know.


----------



## vrforma

Not. I am looking hands for Amfibia Seaman 522 orange.


----------



## ZoKet

Modded Amphibian 120696.
Bezel, mesh bracelet, caseback and crown from Meranom...


----------



## DocTone

Christmas time. Time to wear. 
Have a good time guys


----------



## Jake_P

Interesting - I guess we're on the same wavelength. I quite like the Favinov paddle hands but always wondered how they would look without the centre line. Didn't realise it was possible to request this. I recognised the Buran hand - I have the same one (in Orange) 



Sayan said:


> Favinov dials are really good quality and have great lume. The only thing which I don't like how they executed Vostok logo, I would prefer words Vostok (Восток) or Amphibia (Амфибия) in cyrillic rather than circle with letter "B" inside. As for hands, I bought them from Favinov as well. They offer split hour hand but i asked them to make one for me without the middle split.
> 
> The Buran second hand i bought on eBay from dr.seikostain


----------



## ufkynl22

Hi vostok lovers. I found this. I think ıts 470 case but ıts not brushed.
Is this a decend piece?









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## mariomart

ufkynl22 said:


> Hi vostok lovers. I found this. I think ıts 470 case but ıts not brushed.
> Is this a decend piece?
> SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


It is a 320 case, which is identical to the 470 but polished and not brushed.

Here is the 1990 catalogue scan.









Here is mine :-!


----------



## ufkynl22

mariomart said:


> It is a 320 case, which is identical to the 470 but polished and not brushed.
> 
> Here is the 1990 catalogue scan.
> 
> View attachment 14731469
> 
> 
> Here is mine :-!


Tringle and stripes must be orange..
Mıne is green. So it iş not legit?

SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Sayan

ufkynl22 said:


> Tringle and stripes must be orange..
> Mıne is green. So it iş not legit?/QUOTE]
> 
> Some had orange, some green. It is legit.


----------



## PDAdict

DocTone said:


> Black is black.
> Hands only interims Version for idea finding and several times changed.
> 090 case , pers184 high bezel , everything PVD coated
> 
> View attachment 14717525
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717529
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717531
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717533


Is it PVD? Where do you do the treatment? Thanks

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

PDAdict said:


> Is it PVD? Where do you do the treatment? Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


Yes, PVD coated , in Germany you find several suppliers like TECHNO-COAT Oberflächentechnik GmbH - Home


----------



## PDAdict

DocTone said:


> Yes, PVD coated , in Germany you find several suppliers like TECHNO-COAT Oberflächentechnik GmbH - Home


Ok. Great. Thank you

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

My favorite quartet









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova910

Let me show you my latest Komandirskie mod. Hope you will like it.


----------



## Cutra

ineresting but not my style


----------



## stevarad

Nova910 said:


> Let me show you my latest Komandirskie mod. Hope you will like it.
> 
> View attachment 14741497
> View attachment 14741501


Wow. How did you done it...please describe.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Object704

Hello everyone, first time post, long time lurker, and fallen into the Vostok Rabbit hole six months ago starting with a Komandierskie 431744. Now have 5 Dierskies, one 24h Dirskie, and 4 Amphibias. And now assembled my custom Vostok and it was a challenge, My full respect to all the watchmakers around the world.

I had a spare 650 case from a dead Dirskie, bought a 2409a, and hands from Zenitar. A 923 dial, a flat caseback, and black bezel from Meranom and finally a bund strap from nato-international.


----------



## Parkgate

vrforma said:


> I know. Thank you. I'm looking hands with a gold frame.


I modded these gold hands (resized the hour..and re-lumed white), only set in the world as far as I know, which is nice.


----------



## Sporkboy

3 color caseback painting on the back of a Komandirske.


----------



## linuxs

Sporkboy said:


> 3 color caseback painting on the back of a Komandirske.


very nice, how did you do it?

Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy

linuxs said:


> very nice, how did you do it?
> 
> Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


Thank you. The process isn't difficult, but it takes some patience. I have posted the technique to this thread before, but it is a long thread and searching doesn't work well. 
1. Clean caseback and then wipe down with rubbing alcohol.
2. Apply paint to the caseback. I have used toothpicks for larger areas and a sewing needle for the detailed sections. No artistic ability is needed for this technique, just keep the colors where you want them.

I am using Testors model enamel, but any hobby model paint will work. I would imagine most paints would work for this, but I am not a paint expert. 
















3. Remove the excess paint. The lighter black was wiped off right away, all other colors were allowed to dry completely and then rubbed away with q-tips (cotton swabs) dipped in rubbing alcohol (or solvent for your paint). There will be spots that don't stick where you want, so you will need to touch it up.









4. Apply paint where it is needed. Repeat steps 2 and 3 until you are happy with the results. The above example took 2 rounds of touch ups.


----------



## WeyeS

Very nice! Doesn’t rub off on the arm eventually or did you spray a sealant?


----------



## Sporkboy

WeyeS said:


> Very nice! Doesn't rub off on the arm eventually or did you spray a sealant?


I have only done a couple of these and I haven't worn any enough to tell if the paint will rub off. On one watch I applied a matte clear coat, but then the sealant was on the entire back and started chipping off of the stainless.

A clear coat followed by a light scotch-brite scrub could remove the excess.

I really don't know the best way to deal this, so if you have ideas, let me know. I don't know of anyone else doing this, so there isn't a lot of data behind my practices.


----------



## fugit cronos




----------



## stevarad

fugit cronos said:


>


420 or 960 case?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi,

960










greetings



stevarad said:


> 420 or 960 case?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Parkgate

Newly built this week Favinov sunburst dial, skeleton hands and with a big bezel and 39.5mm dia insert. I'm calling it either a BBI or a 'Pavinov' (Parkgate and Favinov) or possibly the 'Pavinov BBI'


----------



## stevarad

Parkgate said:


> Newly built this week Favinov sunburst dial, skeleton hands and with a big bezel and 39.5mm dia insert. I'm calling it either a BBI or a 'Pavinov' (Parkgate and Favinov) or possibly the 'Pavinov BBI'
> 
> View attachment 14773469
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773473
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773475
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773477
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773479


Where did you find thata beautiful bezel or betel + insert?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Parkgate

TMI


----------



## stevarad

Parkgate said:


> View attachment 14773537
> 
> 
> I'm sure you already have the bezel Steverad, when I built the gold Amphibia I ordered 3 bezels, removed one of the gold inserts, measured it, found the closest fit insert, modded it to suit, job done.
> 
> Heres the link, I ordered No 10. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/39-5mm-B...var=563322944090&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Thanks friend. What did you done with insert to put it in bezel?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## zagato1750

Parkgate said:


> Newly built this week Favinov sunburst dial, skeleton hands and with a big bezel and 39.5mm dia insert. I'm calling it either a BBI or a 'Pavinov' (Parkgate and Favinov) or possibly the 'Pavinov BBI'
> 
> View attachment 14773469
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773473
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773475
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773477
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773479


Where are the hands from??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P

zagato1750 said:


> Where are the hands from??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think they are the same set I bought a while back - generic sports hands. I think you can get them from all the big watch part suppliers. I got mine here:

https://www.cousinsuk.com/category/hands-watch

Edit:

I used a combo of two different sets for mine if anyone is interested. I've since changed that mod, such is the way


----------



## zagato1750

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P

zagato1750 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


ps You'll need to resize the holes!


----------



## zagato1750

Yes....I see that....I was hoping that these were a favinov or “one second closer” set. Don’t think I’d manage resizing successfully...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ufkynl22

Burned bezel with vintage vostok sniper.









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Parkgate

zagato1750 said:


> Where are the hands from??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


t'interweb


----------



## onastar1989

X


----------



## psco78

Case: 320
Movement: 2409 (SU)
Dial: Raffles-Time
Hands: Favinov

























Used a (around) 1990 watch with a faded dial as the basis for this project, basically just swapping the dial and hands and servicing the movement. At first I was planning to change the bezel too but after the mod was complete I decided to keep the original. It goes well with the sterile dial and makes the watch instantly recognizable as a Vostok.

After the service the movement didn't seem to run very well: timegrapher showed a large variation in amplitude and rate between the different timing positions. Having a closer look at the hairspring I noticed it was out of round and out of flat.
After two evenings trying to straighten the thing out (and nearly giving up in despair) I finally got lucky and managed to get it back in its proper shape. It's still slightly out of round but I didn't risk messing it all up by pushing it too far.

Amazed with the performance of this - after all - 30 year old movement:


----------



## Parkgate

Off topic


----------



## dfwcowboy

On the first page or so there's some dials with cracked enamel. Are these available new or are they vintage?


----------



## onastar1989

dfwcowboy said:


> On the first page or so there's some dials with cracked enamel. Are these available new or are they vintage?


Those dials look to be vintage, but if you're feeling adventurous you can achieve a similar look by putting it in the oven.


----------



## onastar1989

Another change-up on this one.


----------



## onastar1989

The final four.


----------



## Parkgate

New big bezel and insert on this previously modded 710, which I guess makes it a BBI-C (Big Bezel and Insert, Ceramic). The second to last picture is how it looked with a normally sized 38mm insert and bezel and the last picture is a comparison shot with the BBI mod.


----------



## dfwcowboy

I really like this dial, but I have no idea what the yellow flags and stripes are referencing. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## thewatchadude

I have plans for a rallye-type mod based on this dial. It's part of those projects that take a long time to materialized as there are always other unexpected opportunities going first and taking their toll on the budget.


----------



## mxm

Parkgate said:


> New big bezel and insert on this previously modded 710, which I guess makes it a BBI-C (Big Bezel and Insert, Ceramic). The second to last picture is how it looked with a normally sized 38mm insert and bezel and the last picture is a comparison shot with the BBI mod.
> 
> View attachment 14781471


Where did you get that "big bezel"?


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> The final four.


Not acceptable to stop. History is always taking about the "magnificent seven"


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Not acceptable to stop. History is always taking about the "magnificent seven"


Yes, absolutely. I think by "final" I meant that I will finally stop futzing with these four.
I have an 020 project in mind, but playing the waiting game for parts..


----------



## zagato1750

dfwcowboy said:


> I really like this dial, but I have no idea what the yellow flags and stripes are referencing. Anyone have an idea?
> 
> View attachment 14782819


I've often wondered this as well.....is there some back story to this dial?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fugit cronos

Crowns...


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> Yes, absolutely. I think by "final" I meant that I will finally stop futzing with these four.
> I have an 020 project in mind, but playing the waiting game for parts..


approved  and good to hear

I know what you mean. Sometimes „the best" is reached and any try to improve feels then like „alien"

I tried it with this, the target is reached. The watch found personality of its own, only strap change is acceptable.


----------



## Parkgate

I've been playing with gold paint on an insert, its still work in progress but I'm liking the gold marker and silver triangle.


----------



## bingobadgo

fugit cronos said:


> Crowns...


Hi, lovely photos. Where did you get the strap in the last photo from? I like the elastic MN style but Erika's are very expensive.

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## stevarad

Parkgate said:


> I've been playing with gold paint on an insert, its still work in progress but I'm liking the gold marker and silver triangle.
> 
> View attachment 14795743


Did you paint golden color on bezel?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Parkgate

stevarad said:


> Did you paint golden color on bezel?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Yes, I painted the markers gold and the index triangle silver (was all white). The dial on this watch is superb, its the deepest black I've seen on an Amphibia. The picture above is under a harsh ring light on my workbench, in real life it looks like this (just taken the pic). Project JPS (Lotus JPS colours, best F1 colours ever).


----------



## stevarad

Parkgate said:


> Yes, I painted the markers gold and the index triangle silver (was all white). The dial on this watch is superb, its the deepest black I've seen on an Amphibia. The picture above is under a harsh ring light on my workbench, in real life it looks like this (just taken the pic). Project JPS (Lotus JPS colours, best F1 colours ever).
> 
> View attachment 14796073


How did you done that?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Parkgate

Very carefully


----------



## stevarad

Parkgate said:


> Very carefully


)))

With acrylic marker/pen or paint?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Parkgate

stevarad said:


> )))
> 
> With acrylic marker/pen or paint?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Sharpie oil paint pens (they was on offer at £4.50 for three in my local supermarket today (gold, silver and bronze!), then I removed the excess paint, first with a toothpick and then with a Flash Magic Eraser sponge, they also work great on stainless steel. You need to remove the original paint from the insert before you start (I used acetone) or the paint will not adhere (stick) in the indents...I tried, it doesn't work.


----------



## stevarad

Parkgate said:


> ve
> 
> Sharpie oil paint pens (they was on offer at £4.50 for three in my local supermarket today (gold, silver and bronze!), then I removed the excess paint, first with a toothpick and then with a Flash Magic Eraser sponge, they also work great on stainless steel. You need to remove the original paint from the insert before you start (I used acetone) or the paint will not adhere (stick) in the indents...I tried, it doesn't work.


Thanks, friend.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Parkgate

stevarad said:


> Thanks, friend.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


No problem. The original gold Komandirskie.com bezel on this watch is now being reused for another BBI upgrade...and I have another three bezels on order from K.com...so this could be my last small 38mm insert mod, BBI is the future.


----------



## Parkgate

onastar1989 said:


> The final four.
> 
> View attachment 14779143


At least two need upgrading to BBI's...you ain't finished yet


----------



## Sporkboy

Parkgate said:


> Sharpie oil paint pens (they was on offer at £4.50 for three in my local supermarket today (gold, silver and bronze!), then I removed the excess paint, first with a toothpick and then with a Flash Magic Eraser sponge, they also work great on stainless steel. You need to remove the original paint from the insert before you start (I used acetone) or the paint will not adhere (stick) in the indents...I tried, it doesn't work.


Thank you as well. I hadn't thought of using the magic eraser before. I will need to try that with my next caseback painting. Also, the paint pens would make those so much easier so I may try that as well.


----------



## thewatchadude

bingobadgo said:


> Hi, lovely photos. Where did you get the strap in the last photo from? I like the elastic MN style but Erika's are very expensive.
> 
> Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


CheapestNatoStraps is selling some ... at cheapest price!


----------



## DocTone

thewatchadude said:


> CheapestNatoStraps is selling some ... at cheapest price!


Considering You get what you paying for. 
I prefer the straps by Erika MN, why ? IMHO because I have the best long term experiences, my oldest I have since 2,5 years .. no issues instead heavy using 
Alternatively I would go with „the watchsteward.com" or the real NDC









Subostok with 2,5 years MN


----------



## thewatchadude

DocTone said:


> Considering You get what you paying for.
> I prefer the straps by Erika MN, why ? IMHO because I have the best long term experiences, my oldest I have since 2,5 years .. no issues instead heavy using
> Alternatively I would go with „the watchsteward.com" or the real NDC
> 
> View attachment 14797255
> 
> 
> Subostok with 2,5 years MN


I have a few CNS but too recent to have a real view on quality--I could easily admit they're probably less solid than Erika's, though Erika no longer uses original parachute material especially for the colored straps. I didn't know the the watchsteward.com, will have a look. Last I'm not a fan of the NDC, a bit too military oriented for me (I know the whole concept of this MN strap is military but anyway...)

I agree with the "You get what you paying for" comment, but in a any case the initial query was related to price, hence the CNS recommendation. Also note there are some on aliexpress but I didn't keep the reference.


----------



## bingobadgo

Thanks for the links from both of you, if only I could find the Vostok version though...

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## thewatchadude

I'd think it's a custom one our friend did himself. I might be wrong--hopefully.


----------



## Draconian Collector

onastar1989 said:


> Another change-up on this one.
> View attachment 14779135
> 
> View attachment 14779141


What technique did you use to get this finish? Did you torch it?


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, thanks. I don,t remember, maybe aliexpress.

greatings



bingobadgo said:


> Hi, lovely photos. Where did you get the strap in the last photo from? I like the elastic MN style but Erika's are very expensive.
> 
> Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## bingobadgo

fugit cronos said:


> Hi, thanks. I don,t remember, maybe aliexpress.
> 
> greatings


Thanks mate.

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, today sandwich















Playing bezels...




























Greetings


----------



## onastar1989

Draconian Collector said:


> What technique did you use to get this finish? Did you torch it?


Yes, held it over the gas stove until it glowed red, then doused it with cold water.


----------



## 120Clicks

Ok Vostok gents... I need your help. I just received my very first Vostok Amphibia and I have a question. It seems to tick in the strangest way. The second hand seems to "hang up" every 10-12 seconds or so, where it seems to slow down, but then go back to ticking in a normal manner. When timed against my Tissot chronograph, it's right on the mark over a 5 minute span with a .02 second error on my part, I'm sure. Is this normal? Does anyone else's watch tick like this?









I also ordered a rubber strap and an AM-Diver bezel, So I hope nothing is wrong with it and have to send it back...


----------



## Jake_P

120Clicks said:


> Ok Vostok gents... I need your help. I just received my very first Vostok Amphibia and I have a question. It seems to tick in the strangest way. The second hand seems to "hang up" every 10-12 seconds or so, where it seems to slow down, but then go back to ticking in a normal manner. When timed against my Tissot chronograph, it's right on the mark over a 5 minute span with a .02 second error on my part, I'm sure. Is this normal? Does anyone else's watch tick like this?
> 
> View attachment 14802039
> 
> 
> I also ordered a rubber strap and an AM-Diver bezel, So I hope nothing is wrong with it and have to send it back...


Sounds like the old Vostok 'stutter'. If it's this then the leaf spring will probably need adjusting to even out the tension. Fellow member 24h has a Youtube video fix here:






Edit: But I'm no expert - I'm sure others will be able to help further if needed. Out of the four Amphibia's I have, I've luckily escaped this..


----------



## Toofsy

onastar1989 said:


> The final four.
> 
> View attachment 14779143


Nice, could you let us know where you sourced the bezel insert on the left?

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ufkynl22

onastar1989 said:


> Another change-up on this one.
> View attachment 14779135
> 
> View attachment 14779141


Hi. Where is the dial from?

SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## onastar1989

Toofsy said:


> Nice, could you let us know where you sourced the bezel insert on the left?
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/47556


----------



## onastar1989

ufkynl22 said:


> Hi. Where is the dial from?
> 
> SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


Volna dial from eBay.
Spray painted black and sanded down to the brass.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dial-Watch...659278?hash=item1cd762c74e:g:NUgAAOSwOD9bUuYU


----------



## Parkgate

New BBI on my QSO, I've typed out a couple of guides guide for your own BBI's in the sticky modifying threads if anyone is interested.


----------



## Parkgate

Just spotted a CERAMIC black on white BBI on Komandirskie.com and a new white on black BBI both at RBL1299, 16 quid, about 21 USD or 19 euro, an absolute bargain if you are after a BBI.

https://komandirskie.com/catalog/aksesuary/aksessuary/bezel_t1_3/

https://komandirskie.com/catalog/aksesuary/aksessuary/bezel_t1_5/


----------



## armanh

Parkgate said:


> New BBI on my QSO,


So many acronyms.... What's a BBI (I get the bezel insert part, what's the first "B" for)? What's QSO?


----------



## Mattlelonek

Currently waiting for a tonne of parts to get experimenting again


----------



## Parkgate

BustyLove said:


> Currently waiting for a tonne of parts to get experimenting again
> View attachment 14812521


What do we have planned?


----------



## Sayan

Parkgate said:


> Just spotted a CERAMIC black on white BBI on Komandirskie.com and a new white on black BBI both at RBL1299, 16 quid, about 21 USD or 19 euro, an absolute bargain if you are after a BBI.


Before you buy it look at the size of the bezel:

Diameter 41,6 mm height 4,2 mm, ring width 5,1 mm.


----------



## Parkgate

Sayan said:


> Before you buy it look at the size of the bezel:
> 
> Diameter 41,6 mm height 4,2 mm, ring width 5,1 mm.


Yes, that's correct, 31.6 ID to 41.6 OD overall, but lower in height than say a OSC bezel, but with a larger insert, whats your problem with its size, its a BBI.?


----------



## Mattlelonek

Parkgate said:


> ]
> 
> What do we have planned?


Orange favinov dial, PLOPROF hands, brushed steel bezel, new steel crown, steel movement ring and a GLORIOUSLY over the top orange silicone strap. Can't wait


----------



## pmar4015

Please forgive in advance as I fear this is not the right the right thread (I am a total Vostok noob) but does anyone happen to know what the thinnest (maybe 12mm (with the crystal) Vostok is with a water resistance rating of say at least 10m? They all seem so thick to me. 

Maybe it is just the way they look on the net and therefore I am just being stupid about the whole thing

Also, maybe it is possible to Mod an amphibia (or similar model) with a thinner caseback??


----------



## pmar4015

sorry, meant 100m water resistance


----------



## ThePossumKing

I realized that I haven't posted anything for a couple of months.

So here's a few new creations

Fifty Five Fathoms Amphibia 









Modded GRU 









And a field watch mod









I really need to be around more often...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattlelonek

pmar4015 said:


> Please forgive in advance as I fear this is not the right the right thread (I am a total Vostok noob) but does anyone happen to know what the thinnest (maybe 12mm (with the crystal) Vostok is with a water resistance rating of say at least 10m? They all seem so thick to me.
> 
> Maybe it is just the way they look on the net and therefore I am just being stupid about the whole thing
> 
> Also, maybe it is possible to Mod an amphibia (or similar model) with a thinner caseback??


The 710 case is about 13mm thick. They look much larger on NATOs.

You could make one thinner by removing the rotor and fitting the thinner caseback


----------



## Sayan

Parkgate said:


> Yes, that's correct, 31.6 ID to 41.6 OD overall, but lower in height than say a OSC bezel, but with a larger insert, whats your problem with its size, its a BBI.?


I don't have a problem, I just said that people need to know the size before making the purchase. Maybe there is someone who doesn't know what BBI acronym stands for. So if some wants to buy this bezel and to put it on 420 cases it would look awkward.


----------



## Rimmed762

Vintage Amphibia with Favinov lumed dial and hands. Red bezel from same source. Italian NATO-strap.


----------



## Mattlelonek

Rimmed762 said:


> Vintage Amphibia with Favinov lumed dial and hands. Red bezel from same source. Italian NATO-strap.


Does it have the 2209 movement?...does it hack?


----------



## stevarad

ThePossumKing said:


> I realized that I haven't posted anything for a couple of months.
> 
> So here's a few new creations
> 
> Fifty Five Fathoms Amphibia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded GRU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a field watch mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to be around more often...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. You need to be here more often.

Great combos.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## elsoldemayo

ThePossumKing said:


> ...I really need to be around more often...


Agreed. Always amazed at the combinations you create!


----------



## Parkgate

Sayan said:


> I don't have a problem, I just said that people need to know the size before making the purchase. Maybe there is someone who doesn't know what BBI acronym stands for. So if some wants to buy this bezel and to put it on 420 cases it would look awkward.


Oh, yes I forgot that some cases are smaller a bit smaller, well spotted.


----------



## Parkgate

pmar4015 said:


> Please forgive in advance as I fear this is not the right the right thread (I am a total Vostok noob) but does anyone happen to know what the thinnest (maybe 12mm (with the crystal) Vostok is with a water resistance rating of say at least 10m? They all seem so thick to me.
> 
> Maybe it is just the way they look on the net and therefore I am just being stupid about the whole thing
> 
> Also, maybe it is possible to Mod an amphibia (or similar model) with a thinner caseback??


24h has a youtube video on converting an automatic Amphibia to manual, and he says in the comments with a flat case back it removes 4mm off of the overall height.

But before you do anything, try one..I find the caseback sits in the well of my wrist and reduces the height without doing anything, I also have an Armida Superdome (19mm high!) but again it sits in the wrist-well and loses some of its (Himalayan) height.


----------



## pmar4015

Thanks Parkgate!


----------



## Fastnick

My apologies if I am slightly crashing this thread, but being brand new to the Forum I am as yet unable to create new threads.

Being a complete newbie to the world of watches, I am hoping that someone here might be able to answer my query.....

I recently acquired a Vostok Amphibia via eBay (photos 1 & 2) and would like to put a different bezel on it; the six digit number on the back of the case is 252810
















I have seen a bezel on eBay that I would like to fit to this watch, and contacted the seller (in Russia) quoting this number and asking him if this bezel would fit my watch - unfortunately, the reply came back that he didn't know.

The 3 photos below are of the bezel in question, any help/advice would be most welcome, please:


----------



## Fastnick

My apologies if I am slightly crashing this thread, but being brand new to the Forum I am as yet unable to create new threads.

Being a complete newbie to the world of watches, I am hoping that someone here might be able to answer my query.....

I recently acquired a Vostok Amphibia via eBay (photos 1 & 2) and would like to put a different bezel on it; the six digit number on the back of the case is 252810

View attachment 14816937

View attachment 14816939


I have seen a bezel on eBay that I would like to fit to this watch, and contacted the seller (in Russia) quoting this number and asking him if this bezel would fit my watch - unfortunately, the reply came back that he didn't know.

The 3 photos below are of the bezel in question, any help/advice would be most welcome, please:

View attachment 14816961

View attachment 14816963

View attachment 14816965


----------



## thewatchadude

The number on the back doesn't really matter. From I can see on your photo the case reference is 320.
I cannot certify the bezel you are considering would fit but I strongly suspect so. As far as I know what fits a case 100 should fit a case 320.


----------



## Fastnick

Thank you very much for your thoughts, and for taking the trouble to respond to my question - much appreciated!


----------



## thewatchadude

You're welcome. Cooperation is the key distinctive feature of this forum I think.


----------



## coralito

mod Arrows Classica 690B22







;-)


----------



## JonS1967

coralito said:


> mod Arrows Classica 690B22
> View attachment 14818411
> 
> ;-)


Beautiful watch and great photo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

coralito said:


> mod Arrows Classica 690B22
> View attachment 14818411
> 
> ;-)


Well done! Looks awesome.


----------



## ufkynl22

Hi folks.
Meranom says no
Komandirskie says yes.
Is this plain bezel compatible for 120 case?
Ty.









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Father of five

ufkynl22 said:


> Hi folks.
> Meranom says no
> Komandirskie says yes.
> Is this plain bezel compatible for 120 case?
> Ty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


There are two sizes, it looks like Komandirskie.com sells the smaller size and it will fit on all modern cases
the picture shows it in what looks like a 420 case
I hope this helps


----------



## YuranS

Meranom has two sizes for plain bezels: 01k2 is 37 mm and 01k3 is 40. Komandirskie.com plain bezel is 38 mm. 120 case is 40. Meranom advices 01k2 for 120 case but it looks a little small for 120. My 01k3 is fitting 120 case good enough but maybe it is not for sure because the sizes can be slightly different from time to time. So it is possible that bezel from komandirskie.com is the better choice.
Meranoms brushed 01k3 with 120 case is on the picture.


----------



## Rimmed762

BustyLove said:


> Rimmed762 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Amphibia with Favinov lumed dial and hands. Red bezel from same source. Italian NATO-strap.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have the 2209 movement?...does it hack?
Click to expand...

I should have been more accurate. Vintage case, movement 2416Б - serviced by Favinov, dial and hands lumed there. New gaskets and naturally newer caseback to suit autowinder.


----------



## Rimmed762

Fastnick said:


> My apologies if I am slightly crashing this thread, but being brand new to the Forum I am as yet unable to create new threads.
> 
> Being a complete newbie to the world of watches, I am hoping that someone here might be able to answer my query.....
> 
> I recently acquired a Vostok Amphibia via eBay (photos 1 & 2) and would like to put a different bezel on it; the six digit number on the back of the case is 252810


Because there is a slight recess at the bottom of the bezel, I too believe that would fit. Bigger bezels are interfering with the crown.

But stylewise, that photo has Komandirskie 350-case which is larger than yours. I personally would choose a bit smaller bezel for your case. Check Favinov or Meranom. That bezel might look good by my experience is that in classic cases they look a bit too big.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom

First Vostok mod for me. Pretty pleased with it. I killed the KGB crystal so had that replaced.

The other one I couldn't locate a full watch with that dial so ordered the dial and some superluminova hands from Russia, OSC bezel and a cheap ceramic insert from China. Pretty pleased with it, looks smart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom

Better pic of the above mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko

This reshaped 710 mod on the sales corner now. Maybe somebody will be interested in it)


----------



## bingobadgo

Vintage inspired de-chromed komandirskie









Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## Toofsy

bingobadgo said:


> Vintage inspired de-chromed komandirskie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


Nice, do you know the source of the hands?

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bingobadgo

Thanks. The hands and dial are from Rafflestime.

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## DocTone

Bought a 650'er case trying first time the step to komandierski. Suprised about the size of this piece. 50mm from end to end, parts of big amphibias (crown and bezel) fitting nicely. Shape is very nice, brushed. 
Took some parts from another Mod to have a look about the style


----------



## PDAdict

New dial
View attachment 14840981








Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

PDAdict said:


> New dial
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


Great ! 
I ordered the same but just waiting. Lumen is ok ? Which movement you using ? Because the height is ok to remove the Day Bridge .?


----------



## EPK

I bought this Scuba Dude off another WIS. I had planned to mod the dial and hands but that plan has changed for now.

Instead, I rummaged through my stash, popped on a bezel and insert and tried a few straps as the bracelet was far too small.

After 5 minutes of work, I'm really enjoying the result. I'm not sure what I'll do with it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaarci

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## EPK

@Gaarci 

If that's directed at me, thank you. That's very kind.


----------



## PDAdict

DocTone said:


> Great !
> I ordered the same but just waiting. Lumen is ok ? Which movement you using ? Because the height is ok to remove the Day Bridge .?


The lumen is perfect. This movement is a 2416 and has been perfect. I have never measured an original dial but this despite being a sandwich is only 0.5mm thick

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kamburov

Don't remember if I've posted this. Tried to experiment with bezel repaint some months back on my favourite experimental 2416B.
Not a spectacular result with the lume, but still visible (somewhat).


----------



## Rob Cox

I am new to this forum having just bought my first Vostok. My other posts have all been with Seiko, Orient and Citizen. I bought this and love it.







and have ordered a couple of others. I don't understand most of the jargon, and I think I have wondered into dangerous territory. Help!


----------



## Rob Cox

I am new to this forum having just bought my first Vostok. My other posts have all been with Seiko, Orient and Citizen. I bought this and love it.
View attachment 14847227

and have ordered a couple of others. I don't understand most of the jargon, and I think I have wondered into dangerous territory. Help!


----------



## Kamburov

Rob Cox said:


> I am new to this forum having just bought my first Vostok. My other posts have all been with Seiko, Orient and Citizen. I bought this and love it.
> View attachment 14847227
> 
> and have ordered a couple of others. I don't understand most of the jargon, and I think I have wondered into dangerous territory. Help!


Congrats on your first Vostok! Also a long time fan of Seiko, Orient and Citizen, and Vostok is even more addictive.
Do you prefer wearing the two piece strap upside down, or it's how you recieved it?
Ivan


----------



## Rob Cox

I like to wear all straps upside down because I find them easier to do up with my arthritic fingers.
It came on a bracelet, but I put it on this because I didn't want to size the bracelet.


----------



## Kamburov

Rob Cox said:


> I like to wear all straps upside down because I find them easier to do up with my arthritic fingers.


Guessed so, I also find it easier. Less chaces of slipping out and dropping the watch.


----------



## DocTone

PDAdict said:


> The lumen is perfect. This movement is a 2416 and has been perfect. I have never measured an original dial but this despite being a sandwich is only 0.5mm thick
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


Thx a lot 
Mine is just arrived.

Yes it's a nice dial.

You are correct not needed to chop the day bridge of 2416

The attention on the sales- description is not relevant in result 
Change like a normal dial.

This dial is thinner than the Meranom-Sandwich dial

What is not so nice is the lumen regarding my exspectation. 
In opposite to normal dial .. not bad ..but not glorious shot ( in opposite my modifications) 
Will change it. 
In overall a very nice dial in respect to the price.

































SE dial vs sandwich


----------



## DocTone

By the way: 
After some days wearing the 650'er Mod 
.. no need futzing anymore .. final )


----------



## Parkgate

DocTone said:


> By the way:
> After some days wearing the 650'er Mod
> .. no need futzing anymore .. final )
> 
> View attachment 14848815
> 
> 
> View attachment 14848819


Your pictures are not showing Doc, and is the sandwich dial deep black or a faded black?


----------



## bingobadgo

DocTone said:


> By the way:
> After some days wearing the 650'er Mod
> .. no need futzing anymore .. final )
> 
> View attachment 14848815
> 
> 
> View attachment 14848819


Where did you order this sandwich dial from? I have an idea to get one and mod it with Noctilumina!

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## DocTone

bingobadgo said:


> Where did you order this sandwich dial from? I have an idea to get one and mod it with Noctilumina!
> 
> Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


Fish in the bay

https://www.ebay.de/sch/roytone/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## DocTone

Parkgate said:


> Your pictures are not showing Doc, and is the sandwich dial deep black or a faded black?


Deepblack bit glossy


----------



## bingobadgo

DocTone said:


> Fish in the bay
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/sch/roytone/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


Vielen dank

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## Parkgate

Anyone else have problems with this thread not refreshing and 'Like' disappearing?

Anyway, I threw this together earlier, after ruining its 512 dial whilst luming it, one of the triangluar markers lifted off the dial whilst curing, never had that happen before, those yellowish markers must be painted on, I'm guessing?

Luckily I have lots of spare parts so in went a new 660 dial, new hand set (and a resized seconds hand from Kom.com) and I borrowed a big bezel from another build for now. Yes I know roytone has sandwich dials, but I had the 660 in my stock of parts.


----------



## bingobadgo

Does anyone know of a source for a 512 sandwich dial? I know Meranom had some SE watches a while ago with a dial like that but wonder if there is an aftermarket option.

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## Parkgate

No, but I can sell you a lumed 512 









View attachment 14850261


----------



## bingobadgo

Parkgate said:


> No, but I can sell you a lumed 512
> 
> View attachment 14850259
> 
> 
> View attachment 14850261


Is that the rare "dark six" version?

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## Parkgate

Yes it is, allegedly used by special forces in Antarctica to confuse any possible enemies who might have a thing about stealing watches in the snow near the South Pole, its could be worth a small fortune. I'd give it condition as 11 out of 12...yours for a fiver, an absolute bargain at that price!


----------



## mxm

Parkgate said:


> Anyone else have problems with this thread not refreshing and 'Like' disappearing?
> 
> Anyway, I threw this together earlier, after ruining its 512 dial whilst luming it, one of the triangluar markers lifted off the dial whilst curing, never had that happen before, those yellowish markers must be painted on, I'm guessing?
> 
> Luckily I have lots of spare parts so in went a new 660 dial, new hand set (and a resized seconds hand from Kom.com) and I borrowed a big bezel from another build for now. Yes I know roytone has sandwich dials, but I had the 660 in my stock of parts.
> 
> View attachment 14850143


Where did you get that bezel?


----------



## dfwcowboy

Parkgate said:


> Yes it is, allegedly used by special forces in Antarctica to confuse any possible enemies who might have a thing about stealing watches in the snow near the South Pole, its could be worth a small fortune. I'd give it condition as 11 out of 12...yours for a fiver, an absolute bargain at that price!


5 rubles for a dial of that quality with a provenance to boot is an absolute steal!


----------



## Father of five

Parkgate said:


> Yes it is, allegedly used by special forces in Antarctica to confuse any possible enemies who might have a thing about stealing watches in the snow near the South Pole, its could be worth a small fortune. I'd give it condition as 11 out of 12...yours for a fiver, an absolute bargain at that price!


I think I just peed myself 😂😂😂🤪🤪🤪


----------



## DocTone

bingobadgo said:


> Does anyone know of a source for a 512 sandwich dial? I know Meranom had some SE watches a while ago with a dial like that but wonder if there is an aftermarket option.
> 
> Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


three Problems 
1. only limited amount in market 
2. owners don't want give it away 
And 
3. Crazy owners want to play Frankenstein


----------



## Mattlelonek

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

See the 'Sticky/ Guide to Buying/ Modifying..' thread in this Russian forum, the last couple of posts by me on page 58.


----------



## Parkgate

Anyone had problems fitting signed crown stems? I tried two yesterday and no way would they engage in the keyless works, even with the movement out of the case. Tried the original stem, straight in without problems. Very annoying ..especially when you assembling the movement back in the case to find the stem wont engage! The crowns where from Kom.com but I've had previous problems with Meramons crowns (I presume they are the same part).


----------



## Parkgate

Added end links to the bracelet today.


----------



## Vost

Yes, the signed are sometimes very difficult to fit.
You can try to press with a pair of tweezers, exactly where a free space..directly on the shaft.
Or with a flat screwdriver .. press very flat (push).


----------



## Parkgate

Vost said:


> Yes, the signed are sometimes very difficult to fit.
> You can try to press with a pair of tweezers, exactly where a free space..directly on the shaft.
> Or with a flat screwdriver .. press very flat (push).


Tried all methods, they just would not engage and lock, spent a good hour with the movement in the case and two signed stems, then tried fitting into the movement out of the case, no way, they would not lock in. Original stem, no problem whatsoever.


----------



## Seikogi

Vost said:


> Yes, the signed are sometimes very difficult to fit.
> You can try to press with a pair of tweezers, exactly where a free space..directly on the shaft.
> Or with a flat screwdriver .. press very flat (push).


Amphibia crowns and bezel installations can crush any modder's hopes and dreams.

The other day I tried 10+ wire bezels to fit a single bezel... bloody fingers and headache

on another note, finally sandwich dials!! so glad I checked this thread.

Especially with the 710 case, the sandwich dial is a no brainer.

I was once at the brink of buying those super special meranom SEs just for the damn sandwich dial.

I wonder what took them so long, this ebay dude finally did it!


----------



## stevarad

You have sandwich dials in new 170 models.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Seikogi

I missed that release. I don't recall seeing the sandwich 170 on his instagram
The pie and numeral sandwich, both out of stock atm.

Edit: Interesting, both 170 sandwich models are not marked as SE. So they can make those dials in Chistopol? That would be really great!


----------



## stevarad

Seikogi said:


> I missed that release. I don't recall seeing the sandwich 170 on his instagram
> The pie and numeral sandwich, both out of stock atm.
> 
> Edit: Interesting, both 170 sandwich models are not marked as SE. So they can make those dials in Chistopol? That would be really great!


They are not SE, they are new regular line, but I don't know who makes dials.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sullivanjt

First mod! My new Vostok ranger-gauss, with the 9 o'clock lume pip shaved off from when I was installing the hands.


















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave51

Mistake.


----------



## Dave51

Parkgate said:


> Anyone had problems fitting signed crown stems? I tried two yesterday and no way would they engage in the keyless works, even with the movement out of the case. Tried the original stem, straight in without problems. Very annoying ..especially when you assembling the movement back in the case to find the stem wont engage! The crowns where from Kom.com but I've had previous problems with Meramons crowns (I presume they are the same part).


I have a problem, but it is different. I put a couple of 2414 movements into 670 cases. Both run fine with the original crowns/stems installed. Both stop when the signed crowns are inserted and screwed down fully. I have several extra signed crowns. It did not matter which ones I used. They are supposed to be the correct size for the 670 case.


----------



## Sayan

Got old octagonal case with sniper dial and "vintage" lume update.


----------



## Parkgate

Sayan said:


> Got old octagonal case with sniper dial and "vintage" lume update.
> 
> View attachment 14855661


That lume looks great, I want one!


----------



## Parkgate

Double post.


----------



## WeyeS

Excellent lume! Really like the hands!


----------



## Mattlelonek

Parkgate said:


> Anyone had problems fitting signed crown stems? I tried two yesterday and no way would they engage in the keyless works, even with the movement out of the case. Tried the original stem, straight in without problems. Very annoying ..especially when you assembling the movement back in the case to find the stem wont engage! The crowns where from Kom.com but I've had previous problems with Meramons crowns (I presume they are the same part).


I recently fitted a new crown, it wasn't the signed one it was the other option on meranom, and I found it easier the fit than the stock one which required a little brute force and ignorance.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ludavic

Hi Armanh,

Is this the 'Neptune extra bracelet link' from Meranom? I am planning to get a 960 too but the unique link type is obstacle to changing straps/bracelets. Thanks.

Regards.



armanh said:


> Not much of a mod. Changed the stock bracelet with the 18mm mesh and 96 links from Meranom on the Classic series Neptune. Looks phenomenal. That transition link gives it extra complexity and detail.
> 
> IMHO, Meranom should offer this combination of links and bracelet as an option on all 960 cases.


----------



## armanh

ludavic said:


> Hi Armanh,
> 
> Is this the 'Neptune extra bracelet link' from Meranom? I am planning to get a 960 too but the unique link type is obstacle to changing straps/bracelets. Thanks.
> 
> Regards.


Hi Ludavic,

Yes, it is, but I believe it's called "first strap link" on Meranom, not "extra" link (maybe it's the same thing, we're just calling it differently).

Here's the link: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...-watch-first-strap-links-on-96-case-18mm.html

I agree that the 96 case is a challenge for exactly this reason, no ability to change the factory strap, but these transition links solve the problem perfectly. They work fine with Nato straps too.

So yeah, highly recommended. My advice would be to get a couple of pairs because Meranom occasionally sells out.


----------



## Sullivanjt

Parkgate said:


> Tried all methods, they just would not engage and lock, spent a good hour with the movement in the case and two signed stems, then tried fitting into the movement out of the case, no way, they would not lock in. Original stem, no problem whatsoever.


Just had this same issue yesterday. Too bad, I thought the signed crown would've added a lot to the look of the watch.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Made this for my brother.

119 case..
old komandirskie dial...
Hands I do not know from where...
New bezel from modern 110 case
24mm strap.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mariomart

I haven't modded anything for a while, so I decided to keep it simple and classy


----------



## mariomart

Forgotten how hard some bezels can be to remove, came damn close to releasing some blood when the bezel tool slipped :-! lol


----------



## Jake_P

mariomart said:


> Forgotten how hard some bezels can be to remove, came damn close to releasing some blood when the bezel tool slipped :-! lol
> ]


Your thumb almost poked my eye out viewing it on a big monitor!


----------



## messyGarage

Mario, this picture will inevitabily come to my mind when I'll read: "it sticks out like a sore thumb"


----------



## onastar1989

mariomart said:


> Forgotten how hard some bezels can be to remove, came damn close to releasing some blood when the bezel tool slipped :-! lol
> 
> View attachment 14860219


Yet another modding-related injury.
I think I still have blisters on my thumbs from a bezel swap 2 months ago.

Those 710 cases look awesome with clean bezels.


----------



## Mattlelonek

mariomart said:


> Forgotten how hard some bezels can be to remove, came damn close to releasing some blood when the bezel tool slipped :-! lol


I slipped and gashed the crystal doing mine. I have some spare crystals but I've never changed one before! :-s


----------



## 24h

mariomart said:


> Forgotten how hard some bezels can be to remove, came damn close to releasing some blood when the bezel tool slipped :-! lol
> 
> View attachment 14860219


Hmm...I'm noticing a disturbing trend. It seems there has been an uptick of thumb injuries in recent months.
If we're not careful, the forum might need to be renamed to "ThumbUSeek".


----------



## Kamburov

24h said:


> Hmm...I'm noticing a disturbing trend. It seems there has been an uptick of thumb injuries in recent months.
> If we're not careful, the forum might need to be renamed to "ThumbUSeek".


Official statement of the "9 and 3/4" club:
"The very elite WUS "9 and 3/4" sub club will be NOT happy to accept new members."
:-d


----------



## Father of five

Well i just joined the new club
Put a new band on my GRU this morning and slipped with the Spring bar tool
The band looks and fits well i just have to clean the blood off


----------



## dfwcowboy

I think I'll probably change the hands and crown at some point and may or may not change the strap, but almost finished.

Original watch: Vostok 100652
Strap: Uncle Seiko 22mm waffle strap
Bezel: Ebay Vostok compatible bezel that accepts SKX inserts
Bezel insert: Lumed ceramic Namoki


----------



## YuranS

My favourite mod.. and everyday watch now.


----------



## EPK

YuranS said:


> My favourite mod.. and everyday watch now.
> 
> View attachment 14867215


That's a beautiful mod. I can see why it's your daily wear watch.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1

YuranS said:


> My favourite mod.. and everyday watch now.
> 
> View attachment 14867215


I'm loving that handset!


----------



## Kamburov

Father of five said:


> Well i just joined the new club
> Put a new band on my GRU this morning and slipped with the Spring bar tool
> The band looks and fits well i just have to clean the blood off


Oh, man, that's one nasy cut! I'm sorry to see that! Kinda extra sensitive about it, I guess  The springbar tool does that, but I've never managed the length you did. Also trying to open a case back with a small screwdriver (the "I'm too lazy picking the propper tool" technique) is a thumb killer too.
You get a temporary membersip, and I hope we soon cancel that 
Speedy recovery!


----------



## JonS1967

YuranS said:


> My favourite mod.. and everyday watch now.
> 
> View attachment 14867215


Very sharp! Well done. Where did you get that Tropic strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

I picked up a couple of used 110 cases dirt cheap last week and noticed one was scratched.

So I popped the crystal out and it took a trip to work with me today.

Threw it in the blasting cabinet and hit it with a dose of .0017" glass beads.

Scratch gone! 









When I got home, I had to do something with the newly blasted case, so I dug around in my parts and built a simplistic diver's tool watch. 









Good way to spend a Friday night!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

ThePossumKing said:


> I picked up a couple of used 110 cases dirt cheap last week and noticed one was scratched.
> 
> So I popped the crystal out and it took a trip to work with me today.
> 
> Threw it in the blasting cabinet and hit it with a dose of .0017" glass beads.
> 
> Scratch gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got home, I had to do something with the newly blasted case, so I dug around in my parts and built a simplistic diver's tool watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good way to spend a Friday night!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantasting and inspiring result, as always. 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Bandido

The right combination of the white Baikal bezel, 710 case, and the sailboat dial.
The well known Meranom bracelet and full blue set of hands as the icing on a cake of course.


----------



## YuranS

JonS1967 said:


> Very sharp! Well done. Where did you get that Tropic strap?


It's Tropic from strapsco.com.
https://strapsco.com/product/vintage-style-perforated-rubber-rally-strap/


----------



## Seikogi

Bandido said:


> The right combination of the white Baikal bezel, 710 case, and the sailboat dial.
> The well known Meranom bracelet and full blue set of hands as the icing on a cake of course.


Perfect, that's a great summer/sea watch!


----------



## Bandido

Seikogi said:


> Perfect, that's a great summer/sea watch!


Thanks))) I've picked the idea from watch.ru forum)))


----------



## JonS1967

YuranS said:


> It's Tropic from strapsco.com.
> https://strapsco.com/product/vintage-style-perforated-rubber-rally-strap/


Thanks! Looks like a good value. I wonder how it compared to my WatchGecko tropic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks! Looks like a good value. I wonder how it c impaired to my WatchGecko tropic.


Looks much closer to the original Tropic strap


----------



## WeyeS

I tried installing a signed crown yesterday. Had same issues. The stem seems to be the correct length and design. It seems to recess into the crown much more than the original stem which may be the problem. I tried moving it into place with tweezers to no avail. Gave up after 20 tries. The original stem went on without an issue afterwards. Want a refund from Meranom. 😕


----------



## DocTone

Not bad the 170863 








To be honest, I order only to strip it...


----------



## Parkgate

WeyeS said:


> I tried installing a signed crown yesterday. Had same issues. The stem seems to be the correct length and design. It seems to recess into the crown much more than the original stem which may be the problem. I tried moving it into place with tweezers to no avail. Gave up after 20 tries. The original stem went on without an issue afterwards. Want a refund from Meranom. &#55357;&#56853;


Thats the problem I posted about a few pages back. I'm guessing the setting lever groove on the stem is either fractionally to shallow or to narrow to allow the lever to click into place and lock. Really, really annoying when you keep trying and it doesn't stay locked in, but the original stem does click into place. Is yours a 710 case like mine? I don't think its the length of the stem/crown as mine (I tried two signed crowns) wouldn't lock in even with the movement out of the case.


----------



## Parkgate

Nice, and dropped into a 090 case, bet you was like a kid at Christmas!! I'm waiting for my 170549, hopefully some time next week!


----------



## DocTone

Parkgate said:


> ....bet you was like a kid at Christmas!! I'm waiting for my 170549, hopefully some time next week!


Be ensure ... wait a long time to give this bezel the right sense and so the overall picture is closed


----------



## WeyeS

Parkgate said:


> WeyeS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried installing a signed crown yesterday. Had same issues. The stem seems to be the correct length and design. It seems to recess into the crown much more than the original stem which may be the problem. I tried moving it into place with tweezers to no avail. Gave up after 20 tries. The original stem went on without an issue afterwards. Want a refund from Meranom. ��
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the problem I posted about a few pages back. I'm guessing the setting lever groove on the stem is either fractionally to shallow or to narrow to allow the lever to click into place and lock. Really, really annoying when you keep trying and it doesn't stay locked in, but the original stem does click into place. Is yours a 710 case like mine? I don't think its the length of the stem/crown as mine (I tried two signed crowns) wouldn't lock in even with the movement out of the case.
Click to expand...

I have an 090 watch I just finished modding. Would have loved to have a signed crown with it but alas my patience has limitations. When I compared it to the original crown it looks exactly the same except the crown was maybe a bit shorter and the stem was locked into it more securely. I will try again on another mod or if I have to open any of the other watches I have again.


----------



## Sullivanjt

DocTone said:


> Not bad the 170863
> View attachment 14873775
> 
> 
> To be honest, I order only to strip it...
> 
> View attachment 14873781
> 
> 
> View attachment 14873783


What did you do to the case to get that coating? And where is that bezel from?


----------



## bingobadgo

DocTone said:


> Not bad the 170863
> View attachment 14873775
> 
> 
> To be honest, I order only to strip it...
> 
> View attachment 14873781
> 
> 
> View attachment 14873783


What exactly did you do to this? I really like how it turned out.

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## DocTone

bingobadgo said:


> What exactly did you do to this? I really like how it turned out.
> 
> Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


The case I shown through the thread serveral times in different 
Setup up. 
090 case , PVD coated ... but gun metal and not black. 
The bezel coming from pers184 I bought more than a year ago.

Preliminary setup was this ( shown here )









Inner parts went to 650 case .... 
replaced by 170 parts now

I love the PVD gun metal coated 090 , looks so clean and sexy . Better than black. 
By this I used this already several times started with 
here


----------



## bingobadgo

You are right, gunmetal looks really good. It's a nice change to the usual black that people go for.

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## Sayan

Last modification with new Baikal bezel, not sure if this combo looks good because the dial is kinda ink color and the bezel is dark blue, but overall I think looks OK. Lume is updated to blue.


----------



## thewatchadude

DocTone said:


> Not bad the 170863
> View attachment 14873775
> 
> 
> To be honest, I order only to strip it...
> 
> View attachment 14873781
> 
> 
> View attachment 14873783


Great mod! It looks much less Seiko-ish and much more novel in your version!


----------



## thewatchadude

ThePossumKing said:


> I picked up a couple of used 110 cases dirt cheap last week and noticed one was scratched.
> 
> So I popped the crystal out and it took a trip to work with me today.
> 
> Threw it in the blasting cabinet and hit it with a dose of .0017" glass beads.
> 
> Scratch gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got home, I had to do something with the newly blasted case, so I dug around in my parts and built a simplistic diver's tool watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good way to spend a Friday night!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done! I find it a nice Spinnaker look.

https://www.spinnaker-watches.com/collections/tesei


----------



## MrMupfin97

Hi, I have just received my new Komandirskie 650 200m and did some minor changes to it. Idk if this already qualifies as a mod though...

- I replaced the bracelet with an H-Link Sharkmesh bracelet. (I figured out that the closing mechanism of the clasp is almost identical to the Vostok one and as I did not want to have some random brand name on the bracelet, I dismantled both clasps, kept the milled folding mechanism of the new bracelet and fitted the closing mechanism of the Vostok.)

- I changed the caseback to an antimagnetic one featuring an engravement of cosmonaut Yuri Gagarin.

- As Meranom has a minimum order value, I ordered a replacement crystal, which I will keep just in case I need one, however I disassembled the watch and changed the silver tension ring of the crystal to a golden one, as I think it looks much better in combination with the red. (maybe I will swap out the hands for golden ones in the future, too...)

- Lastly I swapped out the white movement holder for a red one. Nobody will ever notice, but I know it's there...

View attachment 14879587

View attachment 14879595

View attachment 14879597

View attachment 14879599

View attachment 14879601


----------



## marctibu

Long time since my last mod post.

Just change a bezel with lume and a cheap chinese bracelet on my Albatros

IMG_20200218_093946-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## marctibu

Ministry case from 2013 planet ocean insert and Obris Morgan Rubber strap

DSC_1006 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## DocTone

Coming back to the sandwichdial 
I was not satisfied with the lume. Weak.

Slaughtered the dial by using a thin sharp blade 








Relumed the dial with BGW9. 
Use also the time to give more structure on the dial 
(Spraying clear UV restitant lacquer)









Bring the dial togheter









Relume all hands with same stuff. 
Modifiy Original Second Hand by some colour 
Brush the Igor paddle hands (for my taste the option by looking for the original )

Final Assembly 
















Bezel by pers184
090 case PVD coated gun metal
Also glass ring coated


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> Coming back to the sandwichdial
> I was not satisfied with the lume. Weak.
> 
> Slaughtered the dial by using a thin sharp blade
> View attachment 14886571
> 
> 
> Relumed the dial with BGW9.
> Use also the time to give more structure on the dial
> (Spraying clear UV restitant lacquer)
> 
> View attachment 14886575
> 
> 
> Bring the dial togheter
> 
> View attachment 14886577
> 
> 
> Relume all hands with same stuff.
> Modifiy Original Second Hand by some colour
> Brush the Igor paddle hands (for my taste the option by looking for the original )
> 
> Final Assembly
> View attachment 14886579
> 
> 
> View attachment 14886585


Marvelous!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## marctibu

cameringo_20200204_093251 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## marctibu

Bandido said:


> The right combination of the white Baikal bezel, 710 case, and the sailboat dial.
> The well known Meranom bracelet and full blue set of hands as the icing on a cake of course.


Nice Sal Boat, are these blue hands from Rafles-time? Thx


----------



## Bandido

marctibu said:


> Nice Sal Boat, are these blue hands from Rafles-time? Thx


Nope. The hands are from Meranom.
Out of stock for now
https://meranom.com/ru/amphibian-cl...tch-vostok-amphibia-original-blued-hands.html


----------



## Bandido

Amfoxa today


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, today


----------



## marctibu

Bandido said:


> Nope. The hands are from Meranom.
> Out of stock for now
> https://meranom.com/ru/amphibian-cl...tch-vostok-amphibia-original-blued-hands.html


Ok Thank you

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

marctibu said:


> cameringo_20200204_093251 by Marcos, en Flickr


Would love to see the real colour picture.


----------



## marctibu

thewatchadude said:


> Would love to see the real colour picture.


Here you are









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

Thanks, it looks great. I like this ice aspect.
Are the dial markers and hands blue or is it a light effect?


----------



## marctibu

thewatchadude said:


> Thanks, it looks great. I like this ice aspect.
> Are the dial markers and hands blue or is it a light effect?


Thanks, it's a light effect 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ThePsychoToad

My first Vostok arrived today... planned on changing the bezel, case back and strap. The stock strap has actually grown on me. The case back was screwed down ridiculously tight and the bezel was a nightmare... but it's done. The new bezel is so tight though that it barely rotates and there is no gap to ever pry it off again so I'm glad I like how this one looks!

Now I think I should have got a signed crown too... anyone in Europe got one for the 120 they'd consider selling?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

ThePsychoToad said:


> My first Vostok arrived today... planned on changing the bezel, case back and strap. The stock strap has actually grown on me. The case back was screwed down ridiculously tight and the bezel was a nightmare... but it's done. The new bezel is so tight though that it barely rotates and there is no gap to ever pry it off again so I'm glad I like how this one looks!
> 
> Now I think I should have got a signed crown too... anyone in Europe got one for the 120 they'd consider selling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can adjust the bezel tightness/stiffness by adjusting the bezel spring. Of course you'll need to remove the bezel to do so. I believe that there's a tutorial somewhere but I'm not positive.

Beautiful job on the mod. 
Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

ThePsychoToad said:


> My first Vostok arrived today... planned on changing the bezel, case back and strap. The stock strap has actually grown on me. The case back was screwed down ridiculously tight and the bezel was a nightmare... but it's done. The new bezel is so tight though that it barely rotates and there is no gap to ever pry it off again so I'm glad I like how this one looks!
> 
> Now I think I should have got a signed crown too... anyone in Europe got one for the 120 they'd consider selling?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great First mod. Believe, pain will dissappear with the next mod )
Best Tutorial for bezel IMHO here : https://www.murphymanufacturing.com/vostok_tutorial.html
Crown wait if available at Meranom.com or kommandirski.com 
Guess this is most painfull thing modding Vostok : waiting for parts


----------



## ThePsychoToad

Thanks guys - that bezel is certainly not coming off without doing serious damage to the case! I think I’m going to look for a good tropic and get the signed crown. Also pleased with how the open case back looks since the rotor is decorated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

ThePsychoToad said:


> Thanks guys - that bezel is certainly not coming off without doing serious damage to the case...


With one of this tools: resistance is futile

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/tool-removing-bezels-4959001-2.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/bezel-tool-4969999.html

Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## stevoe

ThePsychoToad said:


> Thanks guys - that bezel is certainly not coming off without doing serious damage to the case...


With one of this tools: resistance is futile

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/tool-removing-bezels-4959001-2.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/bezel-tool-4969999.html

Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## dfwcowboy

Created from all Vostok parts. 2414A movement (date, handwind). Handwinding caseback reduces the thickness by about 1-2mm and makes a noticeable difference with how the watch wears. Black calendar wheel substituted.


----------



## stevoe

For the yellow bezel club... ;-)









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## Trev_L

Just fitted two newly received bezels from Meranom. The blue baikal one fitted with perfect tension first time but the steel bezel is solidly on, probably like the one on a couple of posts back - almost impossible to rotate and no play at all so lucky I like this one! Have fitted/removed quite a number of bezels but not had one go on this tight before, even tyre levers and thin knife are not shifting it. Used the steel wire rather than the usual brass this time so that may have made a difference.
Both are 020 cases with 2414 movements and flat case backs, these fit my wrist size really well. Blue mod is almost complete, the explorer dial was from Alpha and has great sunburst but minimal lume so waiting for a version with better lume. Favinov hands on both except the orange seconds hand which is a re-painted Raffles one. Dagaz orange Doxa dial with part of Vostok date wheel glued to underside, fixed so that every day is the 23rd like my birthday, though today am actually wearing it on my birthday!


----------



## EPK

Trev_L said:


> Just fitted two newly received bezels from Meranom. The blue baikal one fitted with perfect tension first time but the steel bezel is solidly on, probably like the one on a couple of posts back - almost impossible to rotate and no play at all so lucky I like this one! Have fitted/removed quite a number of bezels but not had one go on this tight before, even tyre levers and thin knife are not shifting it. Used the steel wire rather than the usual brass this time so that may have made a difference.
> Both are 020 cases with 2414 movements and flat case backs, these fit my wrist size really well. Blue mod is almost complete, the explorer dial was from Alpha and has great sunburst but minimal lume so waiting for a version with better lume. Favinov hands on both except the orange seconds hand which is a re-painted Raffles one. Dagaz orange Doxa dial with part of Vostok date wheel glued to underside, fixed so that every day is the 23rd like my birthday, though today am actually wearing it on my birthday!
> View attachment 14896407
> 
> View attachment 14896409


Happy Birthday

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

Happy Birthday! This idea of gluing the date wheel to the date of your anniversary is just genius!


----------



## dfwcowboy

My latest Frankenwatch. A Vostok Amphibia pilot's watch with a Komandirskie crown.


----------



## Trev_L

thewatchadude said:


> Happy Birthday! This idea of gluing the date wheel to the date of your anniversary is just genius!


Thank you! Sadly have not been able to convince anyone that any other day is my birthday.


----------



## FreddyNorton

Been a while but finally built another watch. I had to when I saw these great dials on Ebay. Its an old case I had from a parts pile I bought. New automatic Vostok movement and holder with regular new automatic caseback. Crystal is original to the case just polished. Bezel was worn about 40% of the chrome was left so I decided to soak it in acid to make it all brass then painted the details black. Stainless signed crown. Hands/dial ebay. Walmart thick "leather" strap 18mm. Was not initally impressed with the lume because it does not glow very bright after charging bUT I was surprised to wake up after 8 hours sleep in the dark and look and clearly read the dial and hands so lume is fantastic IMHO. This is not leaving my wrist for a good long time.


----------



## Yamawammer

As of lately, I have had a big itch for these Komandirski’s. Purchased around 10 in the last couple of months. This one I stripped the case to brass then aged, new dial as well. Waiting on new crystal.


----------



## Yamawammer

My Frankin. 
Reversed date wheel after aging the brass. Blued case and bezel and then green pad used to get patina.


----------



## Yamawammer

Aged brass bezel. Simple mod that I think made this watch pop.


----------



## Yamawammer

Heat treated some bezels. Love the color that came out. 710 case with green Scuba Dude was aged. Love the raw look.


----------



## Yamawammer

Acid etched this Komandirski case and dial. I’m not 100% sure I dig it, but it was fun to play around with.


----------



## Yamawammer

This one is exciting. Case and bezel are off being Cerakoted in a burnt bronze ( Pictures sometime this week ). Sea Master hands on dial.


----------



## JonS1967

FreddyNorton said:


> Been a while but finally built another watch. I had to when I saw these great dials on Ebay. Its an old case I had from a parts pile I bought. New automatic Vostok movement and holder with regular new automatic caseback. Crystal is original to the case just polished. Bezel was worn about 40% of the chrome was left so I decided to soak it in acid to make it all brass then painted the details black. Stainless signed crown. Hands/dial ebay. Walmart thick "leather" strap 18mm. Was not initally impressed with the lume because it does not glow very bright after charging bUT I was surprised to wake up after 8 hours sleep in the dark and look and clearly read the dial and hands so lume is fantastic IMHO. This is not leaving my wrist for a good long time.
> 
> View attachment 14897093
> 
> View attachment 14897095
> 
> View attachment 14897097


Very sharp!! Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

Yamawammer said:


> Acid etched this Komandirski case and dial. I'm not 100% sure I dig it, but it was fun to play around with.


Great Mods ! and nice uncommon ideas . Good to see , you're back ...


----------



## EPK

Trying some new shoes on my snowflake mod.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yamawammer

DocTone said:


> Great Mods ! and nice uncommon ideas . Good to see , you're back ...


Thank you sir. Yes, I tried to get away from Vostoks. Sold my whole collection. All but two. They sucked me back in!


----------



## Yamawammer

Don’t know if I ever posted this one. Aged brass bezel. Neptune second hand, see through case back. Handmade strap.


----------



## stevarad

EPK said:


> Trying some new shoes on my snowflake mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


where to find that dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

stevarad said:


> where to find that dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dial is from Rafflestime as are the hands.

The BSH logo is from one of the members on the "Brotherhood of Submariner Homages" thread. They're basically a sticker that comes in silver (shown) as well as black and gold. The silver appears as a metallic applied logo. I haven't used the other colors so I cannot comment on them. They're awaiting a mod that would be appropriate 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

Replaced the stock case back on my trusty 24 Hour Komandirskie with a clear one that I ordered from Maranom a few weeks ago that showed up today! Super stoked ^_^


----------



## LBPolarBear

ThePsychoToad said:


> My first Vostok arrived today... planned on changing the bezel, case back and strap. The stock strap has actually grown on me. The case back was screwed down ridiculously tight and the bezel was a nightmare... but it's done. The new bezel is so tight though that it barely rotates and there is no gap to ever pry it off again so I'm glad I like how this one looks!
> 
> Now I think I should have got a signed crown too... anyone in Europe got one for the 120 they'd consider selling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's hot man! I love the match between the bezel color and the second hand. Bravo!


----------



## stevarad

Is there any chance to find somewhere those stickers?


----------



## thewatchadude

EPK said:


> Trying some new shoes on my snowflake mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Definately the green and yellow one!


----------



## Peep Williams

Just finally finished this mod up last weekend. It's been in the works for almost 3 months now! I screwed up the first set of hands during install and so I had to buy another set.

















































- 710 Case with the fully circular chamfer cuts (I intentionally had to seek this case shape out as I believe the new ones being made have the case shaped with the chamfers ending at the corners of the lug cutouts, better for bracelets, but I've got a dedicated bracelet 710 already.)
- Coin edge Bezel from ebay (sale4you1)
- Stainless steel bezel insert from Crystaltimes
- favinov paddle hands
- Dial 344, little window caseback, and movement from Meranom 
- Signed crown from komandirskie.com ( Meranom was out of stock of 710 crowns when I ordered!  )
- Cloudy Perlon strap in Steel from CheapestNatoStraps


----------



## DocTone

...Long time stormy and rain here ..today blue sky , time enjoy beeing outside..
Time for ICEphibia on the Rocks .. only a strap mod


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, today:




























regards


----------



## DocTone

fugit cronos said:


> Hi, today:
> 
> regards


Outstanding. Well done.


----------



## Kotsov

Peep Williams said:


> Just finally finished this mod up last weekend. It's been in the works for almost 3 months now! I screwed up the first set of hands during install and so I had to buy another set.
> 
> View attachment 14902469
> 
> 
> View attachment 14902465
> 
> 
> View attachment 14902461
> 
> 
> View attachment 14902455
> 
> 
> View attachment 14902451
> 
> 
> View attachment 14902445
> 
> 
> - 710 Case with the fully circular chamfer cuts (I intentionally had to seek this case shape out as I believe the new ones being made have the case shaped with the chamfers ending at the corners of the lug cutouts, better for bracelets, but I've got a dedicated bracelet 710 already.)
> - Coin edge Bezel from ebay (sale4you1)
> - Stainless steel bezel insert from Crystaltimes
> - favinov paddle hands
> - Dial 344, little window caseback, and movement from Meranom
> - Signed crown from komandirskie.com ( Meranom was out of stock of 710 crowns when I ordered!  )
> - Cloudy Perlon strap in Steel from CheapestNatoStraps


Like the dial/strap match very much.


----------



## Yamawammer

fugit cronos said:


> Hi, today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards


Absolutely love your work and style!


----------



## ThePsychoToad

Update - new strap came last night and I think the colours go great.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugit cronos

Thanks for yours words.



Yamawammer said:


> Absolutely love your work and style!


----------



## walzon1

Not a crazy Mod but swapped dial into a 150 case with 22mm universal bracelet. Something about the brushed bezel makes 916 dial POP!! Had to share


----------



## thewatchadude

I've put this 916 dial in a 710 "classic" with a "PU leather" NATO strap and call it my "tough watch".


----------



## Yamawammer

thewatchadude said:


> I've put this 916 dial in a 710 "classic" with a "PU leather" NATO strap and call it my "tough watch".


This is the one I call my "tough watch". Just has that look.


----------



## Parkgate




----------



## BRad704

Finally received a refurbished movement and was planning to put it in my crown at 2 Tanker case, but now I realized I'm missing a movement spacer. Ugh.

Lucky me I also has this newer Tanker without a movement. Quick hands swap and a bracelet to get me this. It's running a little fast but livable. And I like it much more than I thought I would.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thewatchadude

Yamawammer said:


> This is the one I call my "tough watch". Just has that look.


Found a photo of mine:


----------



## thewatchadude

Yamawammer said:


> This is the one I call my "tough watch". Just has that look.


Found a photo of mine:

View attachment 14906743


----------



## marctibu

Bezel from bandukh ebay seller

Rubber camo strap from https://www.cousinsuk.com/

IMG_20200202_090054-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## marctibu

OSC brushed atlas bezel and ebay insert for my Scuba Dude

2020-02-28_11-01-39 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## Kamburov




----------



## Yamawammer

Kamburov said:


> View attachment 14907747
> 
> View attachment 14907749
> 
> View attachment 14907751
> 
> View attachment 14907777


I like that! Very clean!


----------



## antilucem

Just finished my 'field watch' mod on my 120. The strap is an Etsy custom made for my large wrist.


----------



## thewatchadude

Very nice !
What is this crown ?

(EDIT: this is a question for Kamburov)


----------



## Bandido

antilucem said:


> Just finished my 'field watch' mod on my 120. The strap is an Etsy custom made for my large wrist.
> 
> View attachment 14909347
> 
> 
> View attachment 14909349


Show the face, please))))


----------



## Bandido

My fields. Actually all in stock, except the strap.




























And the strap is also by Vostok Meranom.


----------



## Yamawammer

Just finished. Case cerakoted in Burnt Bronze. Sea Master hands. Brass bezel blued along the edge. Hand made leather strap.
Sorry if these pictures came in upside down. Doing this from my phone.


----------



## antilucem

Bandido

Sure...it has Dr. Seikostain bezel and his GMT insert. Since the last photograph I have added a butterfly clasp.









Barry


----------



## fugit cronos

Great Job



Yamawammer said:


> Just finished. Case cerakoted in Burnt Bronze. Sea Master hands. Brass bezel blued along the edge. Hand made leather strap.
> Sorry if these pictures came in upside down. Doing this from my phone.


----------



## Sogeha

stevarad said:


> Is there any chance to find somewhere those stickers?


It's just a pointless sticker unless you understand what it really means⚓

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DocTone

Saturday Coffee time ... outside rain ..need colour


----------



## Parkgate

Updated my K-35 mod to an Amphibia, new dial, hands, BBI, plexi and tension ring (to bring it up to Amphibia spec). Date at 6.00 (not set yet).


----------



## Yamawammer

DocTone said:


> Saturday Coffee time ... outside rain ..need colour
> 
> View attachment 14912851


DocTone- I have always loved that case. I have tried to achieve the same style on two cases by etching them. Both didn't work out as planned. I know it's been talked about before, but buried somewhere. What did you use for your "resist"?


----------



## Yamawammer

A few I have been messing with.

I can't get my pictures to come out straight on here. Don't know what's up. The 710 watch I heat treated the bezel then aged it followed up with brushing. Gave it a nice taupe look.


----------



## Sayan

DocTone said:


> Saturday Coffee time ... outside rain ..need colour
> 
> View attachment 14912851


Looks really nice, where did you get these hands from?


----------



## DocTone

Sayan said:


> Looks really nice, where did you get these hands from?


Those hands I bought a long time ago at dagaz (now not available anymore) . Modified by paint and lume.
Yokobies have similar, now raffles time have also for Vostok.
For me exspecially the minute hand is outstanding. This because following the ‚old' Original style of MiL spec.
Meanwhile the minute hands changed (e.g.see CWC watches) if you compare the tip of the hands.
Same for hands for Vostok by raffles time: Minute hand have other design.

Edit : second hand is original, painted and lumed


----------



## DocTone

Yamawammer said:


> DocTone- I have always loved that case. I have tried to achieve the same style on two cases by etching them. Both didn't work out as planned. I know it's been talked about before, but buried somewhere. What did you use for your "resist"?


Easy to do. Use a (very) thin permanent marker (tip < 0.4mm) ( e.g. by Edding or better Staedtler) . 
Clean the case very well. Paint your structure only on polished cases. Take time, sometimes over painting is needed. 
To avoid flushing of the paint: dive the case very slow into the Acid. Don't move it anymore.


----------



## LA-TokyoGMT

Parkgate said:


> Updated my K-35 mod to an Amphibia, new dial, hands, BBI, plexi and tension ring (to bring it up to Amphibia spec). Date at 6.00 (not set yet).
> 
> View attachment 14913535
> 
> 
> View attachment 14913537
> 
> 
> View attachment 14913539


Really nice. This one doesn't work on paper, but it definitely works. Looks great.


----------



## LA-TokyoGMT

Here is my latest mod. I'm really happy with how it turned out. Baikal bezel, Favinov hands.


----------



## Mattlelonek

This dial is really difficult to match with a strap. I had a blue marine nationale that I wanted to wear with it but it ended up on a bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## LA-TokyoGMT

BustyLove said:


> This dial is really difficult to match with a strap. I had a blue marine nationale that I wanted to wear with it but it ended up on a bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


It looks great. Hey, where are those hands from? I keep seeing them but haven't been able to source them. Raffles time?


----------



## Kamburov




----------



## Mattlelonek

LA-TokyoGMT said:


> It looks great. Hey, where are those hands from? I keep seeing them but haven't been able to source them. Raffles time?


Thanks, they are indeed from raffles time.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## FreddyNorton

Playing around with this dial and hand set in different cases. I think I hit it this time. Ive had this bezel for a while and while its amazing quality and looks great I was never really happy with it on my watches until now. Feels good to have it out of the parts bin. This case dial and hand combo really does it for me big time.


----------



## PDAdict

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RPatrickM

Hello, has anybody tried milling the lug width of a Vostok Komandisrkie 020 or 030 or 650 Case Type from 20mm to 22mm? Not sure if it's do-able given that I'm probably gonna drill through the lug holes if I do.


----------



## djuschas




----------



## filltos

My simple mod...


----------



## theretroshave

bingobadgo said:


> Does anyone know of a source for a 512 sandwich dial? I know Meranom had some SE watches a while ago with a dial like that but wonder if there is an aftermarket option.
> 
> Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


Looks like it might be your lucky day...
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se...mail&utm_campaign=triangles&client=9904015212

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## bingobadgo

theretroshave said:


> Looks like it might be your lucky day...
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se...mail&utm_campaign=triangles&client=9904015212
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Good man! Thanks.

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## Parkgate

I didn't realise this Kom.com bezel was lumed until I was outside in the sunshine earlier. Great to see Kom.com are making a range of BBI's available (the T1's) in black, white, blue, green, orange and gold as it saves me grinding bezel inserts down to 39.4mm!


----------



## albatross...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

djuschas said:


> View attachment 14926263


Favinov dial...and it looks like you've joined the presidents club.


----------



## PDAdict

Parkgate said:


> I didn't realise this Kom.com bezel was lumed until I was outside in the sunshine earlier. Great to see Kom.com are making a range of BBI's available (the T1's) in black, white, blue, green, orange and gold as it saves me grinding bezel inserts down to 39.4mm!
> 
> View attachment 14930287
> 
> 
> View attachment 14930289


Sorry. But the Kom.com page does not exist. Can you put a correct link?

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

PDAdict said:


> Sorry. But the Kom.com page does not exist. Can you put a correct link?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


www.komandirskie.com (Kom.com)...I hate typing 'komandirskie' as I always spell it wrong  Same goes for big bezel and bezel insert, BBI is easier!


----------



## Parkgate

Possibly my final mod for a while. My 170549


----------



## Yamawammer

Finished this 170 case. One of my favorites. Cerakoted in Tungsten.


----------



## stevoe

A small one...









Have a nice sunday!
Stephan


----------



## DocTone

Yamawammer said:


> Finished this 170 case. One of my favorites. Cerakoted in Tungsten.


Very very nice !


----------



## Yamawammer

Also, just finished this old Amphibian as well. New dial. 3D bezel insert and case done up in “Dull brass” cerakote. Bezel in matte black. Waiting on a large order of hands and this watch should see a new set. Was a little nervous with this color combo. Think it turned out ok.


----------



## stevarad

Yamawammer said:


> Finished this 170 case. One of my favorites. Cerakoted in Tungsten.


woooooooooooooow 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Yamawammer said:


> Also, just finished this old Amphibian as well. New dial. 3D bezel insert and case done up in "Dull brass" cerakote. Bezel in matte black. Waiting on a large order of hands and this watch should see a new set. Was a little nervous with this color combo. Think it turned out ok.


Vostok design office needs you!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DocTone

Had a sandwichdial left. 
Re-lumed also by other stuff ( by nemoto). 
Face is more greenish but it glows also blue. 
Re-activated my 119 blasted case. - vintage style - hands brushed 
Ok .. not yet happy with strap .. need a look to improve


----------



## Yamawammer

DocTone-the 119 cases are one of my favorites. They seem to keep growing in my collection. They are about the only case I like with an 18mm strap.That brass bezel you have on yours, I have several of. I never liked the look of them. Yours looks good. Has more an extreme weathered look. Think I'll give mine an extended acid bath and see what happens.


----------



## Jake_P

My first 670 case - I swapped out the original dial for the Sniper and added a new bezel.. I'm not a huge fan of the stock Amphibia hands if I'm honest, and all my other mods use custom hands, but I think they look great on this dial.. I might brush the case at some point though as it's VERY SHINY!


----------



## onastar1989

Switched to a brown leather strap on this one.


----------



## onastar1989

Did the "bezel in a bezel" thing on this one.


----------



## mullac2001

onastar1989 said:


> Switched to a brown leather strap on this one.
> View attachment 14935431


what dial is this please ?


----------



## onastar1989

mullac2001 said:


> what dial is this please ?


Dagaz dial, sold out. 
But he has more that are similar.

https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/4890063


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> Did the "bezel in a bezel" thing on this ...


You said final 

Don't stop to bring it forward ..

For me looks great and a perfect improvement !


----------



## Parkgate

Jake_P said:


> My first 670 case - I swapped out the original dial for the Sniper and added a new bezel.. I'm not a huge fan of the stock Amphibia hands if I'm honest, and all my other mods use custom hands, but I think they look great on this dial.. I might brush the case at some point though as it's VERY SHINY!
> 
> View attachment 14935319


Nice bezel and dial, it reminds me of something


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> You said final
> 
> Don't stop to bring it forward ..
> 
> For me looks great and a perfect improvement !


Yes, I suppose nothing is ever final with these Vostok mods!
Thanks.


----------



## jimzilla

FreddyNorton said:


> Playing around with this dial and hand set in different cases. I think I hit it this time. Ive had this bezel for a while and while its amazing quality and looks great I was never really happy with it on my watches until now. Feels good to have it out of the parts bin. This case dial and hand combo really does it for me big time.
> 
> View attachment 14918857
> 
> View attachment 14918859
> 
> View attachment 14918861
> 
> View attachment 14918863


Very nice comrade..... Is that a 710 case


----------



## Jake_P

Parkgate said:


> Nice bezel and dial, it reminds me of something
> 
> View attachment 14935769


Looks like you beat me too it..it's a great combo. On a side note, the bl**dy bezel wire took forever to sort out but after a rage educed 'large adjustment' out of pure frustration, it went on and is now the smoothest Vostok bezel action I've ever felt - and it has perfect tension too. It was smooth enough when it first went on as was but was much too floppy to leave like that.


----------



## FreddyNorton

jimzilla said:


> Very nice comrade..... Is that a 710 case


Thanks and yes 710 case.


----------



## Ottone

My Komandirskie with customized dial 










I call it _Peanuts-Komi_


----------



## quxinot

Most of the wearable ones.


----------



## stevarad

Ottone said:


> My Komandirskie with customized dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call it _Peanuts-Komi_


Well, tell us secret..how did you do that...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## bearwithwatch

I've got a few watches from soviet.market. They are:

710816
110559
110695
710844

Got clean/clear bezels 01k2 from meranom. They should be fitting on all amphibia cases as stated in the description.

I started working on 110695. Taking out the factory bezel was easy. Installing 01k2 bazel is a different story. Either half or 3/4 of bezel is installed after repeated attempts, mild use of character building adjectives and pressure from index fingers, and that's about it. 
Surprisingly, when I install the factory bezel back then it goes just fine without any efforts and adjectives. I started to wonder if I should take the wire out from 01k2 bezel. Thought to use press tool but the curve of watch crystal may get a nice crack as a souvenir and reminder of my predicament.

And yes, the tips of my index fingers and thumbs are sore now. Any suggestions?

Edit: Taking wire out will make the bezel loose. You need the wire.
What I did now is took the wire out, and tweak the wire segement after examining the wire segements and placement in original bazel without taking the wire.

This tutorial will help to noobs like me (https://murphymanufacturing.com/vostok_tutorial.html)

Now it is fixed. I'll post the pics once I'm done with all watches


----------



## Parkgate

dfwcowboy said:


>


Is the mesh the one from the link that I sent you?


----------



## Parkgate

Jake_P said:


> Looks like you beat me too it..it's a great combo. On a side note, the bl**dy bezel wire took forever to sort out but after a rage educed 'large adjustment' out of pure frustration, it went on and is now the smoothest Vostok bezel action I've ever felt - and it has perfect tension too. It was smooth enough when it first went on as was but was much too floppy to leave like that.


Yes, its a great dial / bezel combo. The bezel lume is a bit pants, but it does last for hours even if faint. The newer cases and bezels (say the last 18 months) have tighter tollerances than the older ones, so the 'do this, or bend the wire like that' tutorials' are a complete waste of time as its a nightmare getting them to fit with any tension, let alone tight, and thats presuming you can get them on at all! Thats why i use something as a friction brake, either Rodico or Hylamar whichever is closest to hand.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Parkgate said:


> Is the mesh the one from the link that I sent you?


You betcha. Thanks. Was kind of a pain to resize, but I think that's par for the course with shark mesh. A dremel with a cut off wheel made short work of it.


----------



## Parkgate

dfwcowboy said:


> You betcha. Thanks. Was kind of a pain to resize, but I think that's par for the course with shark mesh. A dremel with a cut off wheel made short work of it.


Looks good. Yes they can be a pain, I use aviation tin snips to cut through the individual links in a row. If you find the links too polished for your liking, you can brush the mesh over with some green scotchbrite, it will knock the shine off. Wash it out afterwards as you usually get green nylon threads pinched between the links.


----------



## Parkgate

Double post (again).


----------



## dfwcowboy

Parkgate said:


> Looks good. Yes they can be a pain, I use aviation tin snips to cut through the individual links in a row. If you find the links too polished for your liking, you can brush the mesh over with some green scotchbrite, it will knock the shine off. Wash it out afterwards as you usually get green nylon threads pinched between the links.


What I found was any sort of cutters caused the prior row of links to bend out of shape. The cut off wheel on the dremel didn't take long to cut an entire row, but you had best use a vise as it gets really hot really quickly.


----------



## Parkgate

dfwcowboy said:


> What I found was any sort of cutters caused the prior row of links to bend out of shape. The cut off wheel on the dremel didn't take long to cut an entire row, but you had best use a vise as it gets really hot really quickly.


A picture of the watch off the wrist would be good


----------



## Trev_L

New dial arrived and installed (Raffles eta dial). A definite improvement from the earlier one I think, flat blue without sunburst and no hint of purple, a better match for the bezel. 






.


----------



## Dave51

Here is a mod I finished today.









I wanted a stark, very readable white dial watch. I was looking for a dial with markers instead of numbers, but I think this works very well.

-Vostok 020 case purchased from Komandirskie.com
-Vostok 2416b movement left over from another mod where I swapped it for a 2414A movement and a flat caseback.
-Vostok dial purchased from asap31 on eBay.
-Hands purchased from raffles-time on eBay. (Second and hour hand are for Vostok. Minute hand is for Seiko, but it fits.)
-Bezel with insert from roytone on eBay. (It went on nice and easy and has good tension. It is a bit tight, but movable.)
-Vintage Tropic 2.0 watchband from cheapestnatostraps.


----------



## Dave51

I have some time to post some mods I made over the past year. They have some crystal scars, but look pretty good to me.









I like this one even though it has a date window and I have to keep it going or re-set it when I want to use it.

-Vostok 710 case purchased from Favinov, who is a pleasure to deal with. His late master brushed the top of the case radially. It is very subtle, but nice. (The radial brushing does not show up on my cell phone pic.) He left the sides polished. Looks great.
-Vostok 2414A movement which lets me take advantage of Meranom's flat caseback. I really like the 710 with the flat caseback. It sits lower on the wrist and looks good that way.
-Signed stainless steel crown from Meranom.
-Vostok dial purchased from asap31 on eBay.
-Paddle hands and second hand purchased from Favinov. These are my favorite paddle hands.
-Bezel from Arkustime via eBay. He often has two types. This is the one that works best with 710, 420 etc., cases. If you are not sure which one you need, check with him. He has been very responsive to me. You also get a nice post card from St. Petersburg Russia with your order.
-Blue Planet Ocean style bezel insert from Wholesaleoutlet990 on eBay. This one is flat. I think he may be out of the flat inserts in this style. 
-Blue silicone watch strap from Barton via Amazon.com.


----------



## Dave51

Here is another.









This is a 670 case that I brushed myself. I used a Scotchbrite pad with a hole cut in the center (using the inner ring of a Vostok bezel as a guide), taped off the crystal and crown stem, and rotated the case until it had the look I wanted. I also brushed the sides. I really like this mod a lot.

-Vostok 670 case purchased from Komandirskie.com.
-Vostok 2414A movement
-Flat caseback from Meranom.
-Vostok 916 dial purchased from Meranom.
-Hands purchased from raffles-time on eBay. 
-Tooth-type bezel from sale4you1 on eBay. 
-Insert from Passthewatch on eBay.
-Bond Nato from cheapestnatostraps.


----------



## Dave51

Yet another.









Not sure why it looks like there are spots on the dial. In reality, the dial looks nice and smoothly black.

This is another 670 case that I brushed. On this one, I masked off the sides, so they remained nicely polished.

-Vostok 670 case purchased from Komandirskie.com.
-Vostok 2414A movement
-Flat caseback from Meranom.
-Vostok Radio Room dial purchased from Meranom.
-Hands purchased from raffles-time on eBay.
-Coin edge bezel from Arkustime on eBay.
-Insert from Dagaz. 
-GI Joe nylon strap from from Long Island Watch.


----------



## Dave51

Last one today.









-Vostok 420 case that was once a black Scuba Dude purchased from Meranom.
-Vostok 2414A movement
-Stainless steel signed crown from Meranom.
-Flat caseback from Meranom.
-Vostok dial purchased from Meranom.
-Paddle hands purchased from Favinov. They used to be black. I ham-handedly punched a hole in the lume when trying to do an install on another mod. I punched out the rest of the lume, spray painted them red (masking off the tip and the opposite end - where the holes are). The second hand is a long Komandirskie-style hand from Favinov.
-Coin edge bezel from Arkustime on eBay.
-Rally insert from Amazon.com.
-Red nylon strap gifted to me by my Dad, who had a random unused red 18mm strap laying around!


----------



## Yamawammer

Been messing with a few lately. Beware. Picture heavy. I’ve been busy!


----------



## Dave51

I re-modded this build or mod today. I was able to work at the computer, so it is easier to make the images a bit smaller. 

















This was my attempt at a field watch. The re-mod was to change the dial and second hand. I had a similar dial with silver numbers and markers and a date window. I got tired of resetting the date or trying to keep the watch wound, so I purchased a new dial without a date window. The numbers on the new dial are white instead of silver. Now I will be able to wind, set, and go. No more date setting. I replaced the second hand for one that is more visible.

-Vostok 100 case purchased from Favinov. His late master brushed the entire case. It has a really nice look.
-Vostok 2416b movement purchased from Favinov. 
-Vostok dial purchased from Meranom.
-Hands purchased from dr. Seikostain/One.Second.Closer. The second hand is the Aurora.Classic in red. The minute and hour hands are the Buran.One in matte black. I am really happy with the overall visibility and readability of this combination on the black dial.
-Bezel from Arkustime via eBay. This one has a nice knurled edge that you can see in the second photo.
-12 hour bezel insert from dr. Seikostain/One.Second.Closer. 
-Black/Gray Nato strap from cheapestnatostraps.com.


----------



## ufkynl22

I have made them nowadays.









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Dave51

I have a few more. I posted a bad pic of this in another thread. This one gets lots of comments.









The red sunburst dial comes from Favinov. It is beautiful. It's the dial that gets the comments.

-020 Komandirskie with Vostok 2416b movement. I just swapped out the dial and hands for new ones.
-Red sunburst dial from Favinov. I would have preferred a no date window version, but he only had these in red. Like I said, it is beautiful.
-Hour and minute hands from Komandirskie.com. Their website said that the second hand would be hard to fit, so I did not even try. That is because I had a . . . 
-Second hand from Favinov.
-Knurled bezel from Arkustime.
-Stainless steel bezel insert from watchandstyle.net.
-Bracelet with 020 end links from Meranom.


----------



## Dave51

Next,

















This has gone through a couple of iterations. I finally have it where I like it. (Well, I might have brushed it, but I think I am going to leave it where it is.)

-Vostok 110 case from Zenitar.
-Vostok 2414A movement from Meranom. They only had movements with blued screws. Nobody can see it, but it looks pretty inside the case! 
-Stainless steel signed crown from Meranom.
-Vostok 657 dial from Meranom.
-Hands are from Favinov. Notice that the hands are almost like standard Amphibia hands, but they are a little wider and allow for more lume. Plus the lume is better than standard Vostok lume.
-Bezel is a Toothed type stainless bezel from sale4you1 on eBay.
-Insert is a red sub style that I got on eBay, I think from Wholesaleoutlet990.
-Red/Gray/Black Nato from eBay.


----------



## Dave51

Last one. Batman!

















I am not sure that I am done with this one. I think it might need different dial, even though I really like this one. I wanted to take the Batman bezel insert idea and work it through the whole watch. Batman would surely want a tool watch, and what wealthy industrialist would not want a tool watch designed in the U.S.S.R.? It would have to be beefy, so the 150 case was a must. I tried to combine the colors of the different versions of Batman I have encountered over the years. I am only missing some yellow. Maybe I will find a yellow second hand someday.

-Classic Vostok Amphibian 150 with 2416b movement. I swapped the dial and hands. I also masked off the sides and crown tube and brushed the case. You can see the brushing and the polished sides in the second photo. I figured a wealthy industrialist vigilante might want to have something a little fancy in his tool watch.
-Stainless signed crown from Meranom.
-The minute and hour hands are from dr.seikostain/One.Second.Closer. The hour hand is the Buran.One in matte black. The "diver's" minute hand in contrasting color is the Buran.One in blue. The second hand is the Buran.Classic in blue.
-The bezel is the Shark.Coin.One from dr.seikostain/One.Second.Closer. The good doc's bezels are on the bigger side. They are a good combo with the 150 case. The bezel hangs over the notches between the lugs and the coin edge is pronounced, so it is easy to grip and turn the bezel. 
-The insert is from Dagaz. It is the only Batman insert I could find that had the blue on top and the black on the bottom. I used to dive a lot. The water might look blue near the surface. It gets darker as you go deeper. Black on top did not make sense to me.
-The strap is a "waterproof" leather strap from Amazon.com. Perhaps an even beefier strap would be good for Batman's tool watch, but this one is good enough, I think.


----------



## stevoe

Playing with some spare parts...
















Stay healthy!

Stephan


----------



## ufkynl22

Hi folks.
Anyone know a wideo how to replace date wheel on youtube?
Would you add here please?

SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Bandido

ufkynl22 said:


> Hi folks.
> Anyone know a wideo how to replace date wheel on youtube?
> Would you add here please?
> 
> SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


You can find any of disassembly guides.
Like this one


----------



## ufkynl22

Bandido said:


> You can find any of disassembly guides.
> Like this one


My 1.4 mm screvdriber is thick for change date wheel ı think...
What do you use for change it?









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Bandido

ufkynl22 said:


> My 1.4 mm screvdriber is thick for change date wheel ı think...
> What do you use for change it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


You have to buy a specialised set of screwdrivers or sharpen yours 1.4 mm to do this 
Actually the video from my post is not mine and IMO the author has low qualification about the watch disassembling. I've post it as a sample, so you can find the proper one.


----------



## Yamawammer

Orange scuba on 150 case cerakoted in Tungsten.


----------



## Yamawammer

Kamov build. Cerakoted in Tungsten color.


----------



## Yamawammer

090 blacked out build.


----------



## Yamawammer

Troika case Zissou build. Aged brass case.


----------



## DocTone

Yamawammer said:


> Troika case Zissou build. Aged brass case.


Hell .. Fellow ..Great mods ! The 150's also the 090, 
you fire faster like a gun


----------



## stevarad

Yamawammer said:


> Troika case Zissou build. Aged brass case.


My mind is officialy blowned wit this mods!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Bandido

Yamawammer said:


> Kamov build. Cerakoted in Tungsten color.


Hey guys))) Tell me please just one thing. What is the helicopter dial with troika stamp on it?

...and another one)))
The cases were painted with some powder paint?
Like this sample?


----------



## WeyeS

Very nice! Is that a different case altogether or the same Komandirskie case with the steel layer brushed off?


----------



## Nova910

Built a more or less factory style mod with a vintage vibe and some Komandirskie hands.


----------



## ufkynl22

Hi.
I try to change date wheel myself but after ı unscrew i couldnt find right position of little spring and the hammer. Now my date wheel iş not working 
What is the right position of spring and hammer?









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Bandido

2414 tutorial
Sorry, it is in Russian.
But you can find a picture you've interested in.
https://mysku.ru/blog/diy/75870.html


----------



## Yamawammer

Bandido said:


> Hey guys))) Tell me please just one thing. What is the helicopter dial with troika stamp on it?
> 
> ...and another one)))
> The cases were painted with some powder paint?
> Like this sample?


Cases were cerakoted.


----------



## Yamawammer

DocTone said:


> Hell .. Fellow ..Great mods ! The 150's also the 090,
> you fire faster like a gun


Thank you sir!


----------



## Yamawammer

WeyeS said:


> Very nice! Is that a different case altogether or the same Komandirskie case with the steel layer brushed off?


Troika case is a totally different case from a Komandirski. Shaped different. Comes with the chrome coating like Komandirskie's. I stripped it off down to the brass. The two builds I finished have 2414 movements.


----------



## Yamawammer

Another Troika case build.


----------



## Yamawammer

A rare Komandirskie brass case I aged and made into a Frankin. Has Amphibian dial 2416 movement without rotor.


----------



## DocTone

Yamawammer said:


> A rare Komandirskie brass case I aged and made into a Frankin. Has Amphibian dial 2416 movement without rotor.


Very nice !, even what I like , simple, clean, no nonsense
Never saw such a case, really komandieski ?


----------



## DocTone

By the way 
..today „Apollostok"


----------



## Yamawammer

Doc-tone. Yep! We have the same style. That watch is nice!! Now you’ve got me thinking about an orange strap with mine. 👍
Yes. Komandirski case. The dial was the “border guard” dial.


----------



## DocTone

ups 
Doublepost sorry


----------



## Yamawammer

Wore a favorite today.


----------



## Mattlelonek

Needs more orange?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trev_L

A couple of brass mods. The scuba dude was de-chromed by hand using wet & dry, scotchbrite etc, as I was worried of using the hydrochloric acid method, took far too long and too much effort, so got over my fears and the other was done using acid - needn't have worried was very easy. Favinov hands on the scuba dude. The blue dial was from bestrus on ebay, lovely sunburst dial, with gold cathedral hour and minute hands from komandirskie.com and seconds hand from favinov.


----------



## 24h

ufkynl22 said:


> Hi.
> I try to change date wheel myself but after ı unscrew i couldnt find right position of little spring and the hammer. Now my date wheel iş not working
> What is the right position of spring and hammer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


That's really all you need: (starts at 2:00 mark)


----------



## ufkynl22

24h said:


> That's really all you need: (starts at 2:00 mark)


You are the man 
I have made finaly.

SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Yamawammer

Nice! Love it! 
I’ve ordered quite a bit of stuff from Bestrus on EBay. That guy is solid. 
Amazing how fast an acid bath gets that chrome off!


----------



## Trev_L

BustyLove said:


> Needs more orange?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk





Yamawammer said:


> Nice! Love it!
> I've ordered quite a bit of stuff from Bestrus on EBay. That guy is solid.
> Amazing how fast an acid bath gets that chrome off!


Thanks!
Yes couldn't believe how quick and easy the acid worked. Wouldn't go back to sanding the chrome off.


----------



## Rista

Not much of a mod but... Plan was to brush both the case and bezel but after doing just the bezel I decided I like it as it is. First pic is more accurate, it's not a jarring difference in finish. Overall, the watch looks much better than with glossy bezel.


----------



## cxtras

Did the old stem and crown work on a newer 24xx movement? That old case had a 22xx movement. Just curious if the stems are interchangeable.


----------



## Kotsov

Trev_L said:


> Thanks!
> Yes couldn't believe how quick and easy the acid worked. Wouldn't go back to sanding the chrome off.


Where did you get the acid from. I'm struggling in the uk


----------



## mullac2001

Kotsov said:


> Where did you get the acid from. I'm struggling in the uk


I have used this company in the past 
https://apcpure.com/product/hydrochloric-acid-35-0-36-6
Be careful with it , it does make your eyes water lol


----------



## mullac2001

double


----------



## YuranS

cxtras said:


> Did the old stem and crown work on a newer 24xx movement? That old case had a 22xx movement. Just curious if the stems are interchangeable.


No, you need to find stem for 24 movement. If you change 22xx for 24xx movement in old Soviet *Amphibia* case you can buy new stem for 710/420 case. It will work fine.


----------



## Trev_L

Kotsov said:


> Where did you get the acid from. I'm struggling in the uk


Spirits of Salt from Homebase, was around £3 I think


----------



## Kotsov

Trev_L said:


> Spirits of Salt from Homebase, was around £3 I think


Cheers. I can see it on the site


----------



## Lampoc

Another Vostok Black Bay Blue:



Had the SKX hands in my drawer for an age but finally got round to the mod this week. Second hand was a pain to resize and fit but got there in the end.


----------



## Watchdog64

Here is my Vostok 1967 mod!


----------



## stevarad

Lampoc said:


> Another Vostok Black Bay Blue:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the SKX hands in my drawer for an age but finally got round to the mod this week. Second hand was a pain to resize and fit but got there in the end.


I like it. And where is previous?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Some easy mods.. I am not capable for complicate art of moding like some members here, but I like results.

First, very easy, just bezel and strap changed, but I am very satisfied with result Bezel is gorgeous.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

second...100 case + racing bezel + black/red strap.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

And last one for today. 120 case + golden crystal ring + 710 bezel with golden refill (cleaned black and red with acetone and then filled with golden) + hirsch black leather strap.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

My lightly modded, but heavily constructed Scuba Dude. Case, flat back case and steel crown from Meranom. Dial from a russian dude from the bay, hand wound movement from an old Generalskie, hands and bezel from a 110 pilot. Turquoise and White paint from my wife


----------



## Lampoc

stevarad said:


> I like it. And where is previous?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Previous?


----------



## stevarad

Lampoc said:


> Thank you. Previous?


you said "another". So I thought there is "previous".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyOlber

Blank dial in the 710 is a 2431 that had been sitting in the drawer whose clutch needed replacing, finally got to it and am pleased with the end result though I might crack it open again to swap in a red numbers date wheel to match that red stick seconds. Bezel I am torn between a red/black or blue/black 24hr as I think either would look pretty good.

No dial is another 2431. I like the 'skeleton' look but really wish meranom would offer some no-date 24 dials outside of the SE examples for purchase..

A volna dial inspired by onastar's creation, needing a repaint and finding a way to clean up the raised sections without removing the silver finish.. a work in progress. Destined for that 020 case clean bezel with silver dauphine hands.

...and a 150916 that has gone through more transformations than I can recall


----------



## Trev_L

stevarad said:


> Some easy mods.. I am not capable for complicate art of moding like some members here, but I like results.
> 
> First, very easy, just bezel and strap changed, but I am very satisfied with result Bezel is gorgeous.
> 
> Hi, bezel does look great, where was it from?


----------



## stevarad

Trev_L said:


> stevarad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some easy mods.. I am not capable for complicate art of moding like some members here, but I like results.
> 
> First, very easy, just bezel and strap changed, but I am very satisfied with result Bezel is gorgeous.
> 
> Hi, bezel does look great, where was it from?
> 
> 
> 
> Komandirskie.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Trev_L

stevarad said:


> Trev_L said:
> 
> 
> 
> Komandirskie.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, found it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## little_w

I have asked Nikolay at Komandirskie to swap a dial and hands in 020 case. One of the few cases with 20mm lug width, which I think is ideal. Had the Pepsi bezel already and thus I have completed my Pepsi Vostok. OK, I appreciate it is not for everybody but I got to say that it is BY MILES the most legible watch I now have. You can read the time from a distance!


----------



## PDAdict

Today














Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Does anyone happen to know if the inserts on these stock bezels are removable? Thanks!


----------



## Parkgate

onastar1989 said:


> Does anyone happen to know if the inserts on these stock bezels are removable? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 15003767


Yes they are removal, but they tend to be odd insert sizes like 37.3 or 38.4mm OD, and the ones that I have removed the insert from have an upstand on the inner diameter which in most case will need removing (lathe or grinding). Before you take the insert out check the insert OD with a vernier, as the insert will be damaged on removal, and you might not be able to get the size you want.


----------



## ufkynl22

stevarad said:


> And last one for today. 120 case + golden crystal ring + 710 bezel with golden refill (cleaned black and red with acetone and then filled with golden) + hirsch black leather strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Realy cool. I didnt heard about golden cristal ring before..
And what kind of golden paint did u use for bezel? Could you add some more photos?

SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## onastar1989

Parkgate said:


> Yes they are removal, but they tend to be odd insert sizes like 37.3 or 38.4mm OD, and the ones that I have removed the insert from have an upstand on the inner diameter which in most case will need removing (lathe or grinding). Before you take the insert out check the insert OD with a vernier, as the insert will be damaged on removal, and you might not be able to get the size you want.


Great, thanks!


----------



## stevarad

ufkynl22 said:


> Realy cool. I didnt heard about golden cristal ring before..
> And what kind of golden paint did u use for bezel? Could you add some more photos?
> 
> SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


You have golden crystal ring among spare parts at meranom.com and komandirskie.com.

I used acrylic paint in pen marker. You can use any kind of acrylic paint (you can use brush also). First, soak bezel in acetone, wait, and then remove stock paint. Clean it and wait to be dry. Then use acrylic paint of your choice an put the paint in holes on bezel. A lot of paint will be on surface of bezel and it is ok. Wait 1-2 hours to dry. When paint is completely dry, use cotton pads and acetone to gently remove color from surface of bezel (it will stay in holes of bezel). An then enjoy.

I like final result.

You can do it with any stock bezel and any color as long as it is acrylic, and make fantastic dial/bezel combos.

More photos....









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDAdict

stevarad said:


> You have golden crystal ring among spare parts at meranom.com and komandirskie.com.
> 
> I used acrylic paint in pen marker. You can use any kind of acrylic paint (you can use brush also). First, soak bezel in acetone, wait, and then remove stock paint. Clean it and wait to be dry. Then use acrylic paint of your choice an put the paint in holes on bezel. A lot of paint will be on surface of bezel and it is ok. Wait 1-2 hours to dry. When paint is completely dry, use cotton pads and acetone to gently remove color from surface of bezel (it will stay in holes of bezel). An then enjoy.
> 
> I like final result.
> 
> You can do it with any stock bezel and any color as long as it is acrylic, and make fantastic dial/bezel combos.
> 
> More photos....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic stevarad. This combination is very good and the bezel has been beautiful. Too bad this 120 box has such small ears. I don't like 18mm straps

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

Heres another with gold markers I did a few months back. I also wear it on a ceramic insert with the same paint method applied. As Stevarad says, you must clean out the old paint first (it's not really 'paint' in the bezel /insert, its more like Plasti-Dip a rubber like plastic..so paint will not adhere to it).


----------



## Parkgate

I feel a new mod taking shape....saw this yesterday, looks very similar to a 150 or 170 case. It will need a custom dial..maybe shrink the scuba dude logo down to replace the whale or even use a yellow frog (obviously to keep with the amphibian theme) and paint the plexi ring yellow. What do you guys think?


----------



## zagato1750

I love that idea.....all in on that! I’d like it with a black strap with yellow highlights....leather and silicone..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu

Dave51 said:


> Last one today.
> 
> View attachment 14961043
> 
> 
> -Vostok 420 case that was once a black Scuba Dude purchased from Meranom.
> -Vostok 2414A movement
> -Stainless steel signed crown from Meranom.
> -Flat caseback from Meranom.
> -Vostok dial purchased from Meranom.
> -Paddle hands purchased from Favinov. They used to be black. I ham-handedly punched a hole in the lume when trying to do an install on another mod. I punched out the rest of the lume, spray painted them red (masking off the tip and the opposite end - where the holes are). The second hand is a long Komandirskie-style hand from Favinov.
> -Coin edge bezel from Arkustime on eBay.
> -Rally insert from Amazon.com.
> -Red nylon strap gifted to me by my Dad, who had a random unused red 18mm strap laying around!


Excelent mate, really like your solution!!!


----------



## marctibu

IMG_20200305_165532-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## Parkgate

Parkgate said:


> I feel a new mod taking shape....saw this yesterday, looks very similar to a 150 or 170 case. It will need a custom dial..maybe shrink the scuba dude logo down to replace the whale or even use a yellow frog (obviously to keep with the amphibian theme) and paint the plexi ring yellow. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 15005751


Graphic for dial done.


----------



## thewatchadude

How will you use it? Print and stick on a blank dial? Or a more advanced method?


----------



## Parkgate

thewatchadude said:


> How will you use it? Print and stick on a blank dial? Or a more advanced method?


I was thinking that I order some good quality business card, pretty cheap for say a 100 on flat plastic? Professional printing for little outlay, and then sell the rest off for peanuts?


----------



## onastar1989

I made another metal band for this using one I had from a Seiko SNZG13.
Filed down the curved end links to fit the 100 case.
I made one similar with a cheap metal band from eBay a while ago, but it pulled nearly every damn hair outta my arm.
This Seiko band is nice and smooth on the wrist.
(I love how the crystal distortion makes the dial look like a warped record)


----------



## Dave51

That's a great job of filing. Looks very professional. I am not sure I could pull that off!


----------



## Dave51

Parkgate said:


> I was thinking that I order some good quality business card, pretty cheap for say a 100 on flat plastic? Professional printing for little outlay, and then sell the rest off for peanuts?


I am going to try some inkjet decal paper to add some details to a sterile dial. That might work. I am working my way through some pages on the web that discuss this. Some people create entire dials this way. Anyone have any experience doing this?


----------



## Dave51

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## Sayan

Two new mods in the Soviet octagonal case. The first watch got a new matching dial bezel and white hands. The second was serviced and updated with the eBay sandwich dial with new Ф hands and painted inside ring. Lume wasn't updated, and I don't think it will be.


----------



## kakefe

Last night I couldn't sleep and made this










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

kakefe said:


> Last night I couldn't sleep and made this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Fantastic!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Parkgate

Dave51 said:


> I am going to try some inkjet decal paper to add some details to a sterile dial. That might work. I am working my way through some pages on the web that discuss this. Some people create entire dials this way. Anyone have any experience doing this?


I've seen some guys on t'net using water slide decals to create dials, is that what you mean?


----------



## Parkgate

Heres my dial as a jpeg.


----------



## zagato1750

Wow! Looks nice!! Not critiquing...just personal preference...but I’d love it even more with the cursive Russian amphibia over the block letters...but hey, that’s just me personally...that looks dang good!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

zagato1750 said:


> Wow! Looks nice!! Not critiquing...just personal preference...but I'd love it even more with the cursive Russian amphibia over the block letters...but hey, that's just me personally...that looks dang good!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, I don't have the fonts of the original 'Amphibia' in Russian, plus its ultra fine, which I doubt would print well unless using a dedicated dial maker. So i went with a solid font.


----------



## zagato1750

Very nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

I was researching vintage dive watches and found this Yema. Interesting how similar it is to the 710/150 case with the corners sanded down.


----------



## stevarad

onastar1989 said:


> I was researching vintage dive watches and found this Yema. Interesting how similar it is to the 710/150 case with the corners sanded down.
> 
> View attachment 15009657


And what aboit yema "Superman" and 120 case? That would be fanzastic mod...

https://www.google.com/search?q=yem...hUvSxUIHTi5AXkQ_AUoAXoECAwQAQ&biw=412&bih=646









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dave51

Parkgate said:


> I've seen some guys on t'net using water slide decals to create dials, is that what you mean?


Yes. I have seen a video with a color laser decal add-on to a dial. I am thinking about that. I have an inkjet, so would try that. My problem is that I will be putting light on dark. That appears to be a problem. The solution is to use white paper (instead of clear) and try to match the background color. I think that is going to be hard to pull off.


----------



## Dave51

Parkgate, that dial looks great!


----------



## onastar1989

Stuck a silver 661 dial in the toaster oven on high for 5 minutes and this was the result.
Not sure what I'll do with it yet, but this may be of help to anyone looking for a gold Vostok dial.

Before








After


----------



## stevarad

onastar1989 said:


> Stuck a silver 661 dial in the toaster oven on high for 5 minutes and this was the result.
> Not sure what I'll do with it yet, but this may be of help to anyone looking for a gold Vostok dial.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 15010029
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 15010031
> 
> View attachment 15010033


how much high? in celsius...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

stevarad said:


> how much high? in celsius...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure. Maybe 177 celsius for 5 minutes?


----------



## Jake_P

This particular mod I feel very sorry for. It's in a state of on going change.. Maybe it's time I set it free from it's fate of tweaks and changes and just enjoy it with the finished others..yes..yes, that's exactly what I'm going to do. Time to stop chasing the elusive grail of perfection. Phew, I feel better just saying it out loud. 5 minutes pass and, "Hey, look at those new hands!"


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## begud

PDAdict said:


> Today
> View attachment 15002487
> View attachment 15002489
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


Very nice! Where does the strap come from please?


----------



## begud

Jake_P said:


> This particular mod I feel very sorry for. It's in a state of on going change.. Maybe it's time I set it free from it's fate of tweaks and changes and just enjoy it with the finished others..yes..yes, that's exactly what I'm going to do. Time to stop chasing the elusive grail of perfection. Phew, I feel better just saying it out loud. 5 minutes pass and, "Hey, look at those new hands!"
> 
> View attachment 15011195


I like the brushed effect on the case.
Did you use your personal skills alone or have you found a tuto to help you to do this?
I'm interested to try that.

By the way, your insert seems engraved or I'm wrong?


----------



## Jake_P

begud said:


> I like the brushed effect on the case.
> Did you use your personal skills alone or have you found a tuto to help you to do this?
> I'm interested to try that.
> 
> By the way, your insert seems engraved or I'm wrong?


I have brushed my 420 case (and bracelet) using some green Scotchbrite pad and looked nice. This mod however is using a Komandirskie 020 case which is pre brushed..

..and nope - sadly not engraved..just a trick of the light!

ps link to video tutorial for case brushing:


----------



## PDAdict

begud said:


> Very nice! Where does the strap come from please?


Thanks buddy. The strap is a tropic of Cheapestnatostrap.com

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WeyeS

The awesome thing about Vostoks is that once you are tired of a look or mod it's cheap enough to change it up again! 
I like the hands! Are those Favinov hands or One Second Closer ones? Looking forward to see what you do to it!


----------



## WeyeS

The awesome thing about Vostoks is that once you are tired of a look or mod it's cheap enough to change it up again! 
I like the hands! Are those Favinov hands or One Second Closer ones? Looking forward to see what you do to it!


----------



## begud

Jake_P said:


> I have brushed my 420 case (and bracelet) using some green Scotchbrite pad and looked nice. This mod however is using a Komandirskie 020 case which is pre brushed..
> 
> ..and nope - sadly not engraved..just a trick of the light!
> 
> ps link to video tutorial for case brushing:


Thank you for the tips. I will try that on my 420 case too.


----------



## begud

PDAdict said:


> Thanks buddy. The strap is a tropic of Cheapestnatostrap.com
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


I didn't know that Cheapestnato got some tropic strap. I've just look at it but unfortunately, yours is not available anymore.
Thank you.


----------



## YuranS

My new Vostok Black Bay


----------



## mariomart

YuranS said:


> My new Vostok Black Bay


Hmm, a GMT hand with no GMT bezel sort of defeats the point of having a GMT hand. Otherwise it's a nice clean look.


----------



## YuranS

mariomart said:


> Hmm, a GMT hand with no GMT bezel sort of defeats the point of having a GMT hand. Otherwise it's a nice clean look.


The mod is not finished. I want to engrave 24h scale on the bezel. And maybe change the blue hand for an orange one.


----------



## onastar1989

Did anyone's Meranom account get hacked? I think mine did. You guys might want to change your password.


----------



## mariomart

onastar1989 said:


> Did anyone's Meranom account get hacked? I think mine did. You guys might want to change your password.


Thanks for the heads up :-!

I just changed mine as a precaution, but nothing seemed wrong.

What made you think you have been hacked?


----------



## onastar1989

mariomart said:


> Thanks for the heads up :-!
> 
> I just changed mine as a precaution, but nothing seemed wrong.
> 
> What made you think you have been hacked?


I received a sketchy email yesterday from someone who had my password for the Meranom site.
I don't use that particular password for any other sites.


----------



## mariomart

onastar1989 said:


> I received a sketchy email yesterday from someone who had my password for the Meranom site.
> I don't use that particular password for any other sites.


Lots of bored hackers in lockdown at the moment so best to be safe, you did the right thing.


----------



## DocTone

Summer is arriving... only strap change ( I love the colour and quality ) 








Had the same issue with Meranom site changed all my passwords now


----------



## onastar1989

mariomart said:


> Lots of bored hackers in lockdown at the moment so best to be safe, you did the right thing.


Yeah, I guess even criminals are searching for work these days.


----------



## little_w

As posted in "show your Amphibias" thread:

I had a dial swapped, new hands installed - I wanted to have a 020 case as it offers 20mm lugs. Not sure about the Arctic NATO but that's what I'm trying out at the moment. Normally I wear it on Meranom Stainless Steel bracelet and with Pepsi bezel (pic. 2). However, it is getting toward summer, hence the NATO now.

On NATO:








On bracelet w. Pepsi bezel:


----------



## Parkgate

Dave51 said:


> Yes. I have seen a video with a color laser decal add-on to a dial. I am thinking about that. I have an inkjet, so would try that. My problem is that I will be putting light on dark. That appears to be a problem. The solution is to use white paper (instead of clear) and try to match the background color. I think that is going to be hard to pull off.


You need to a) spray paint the dial white and b) not use an inkjet...find someone with a laser printer...and c) use Toner Transfer Paper (TTF)

Thats what I'm going to try for my dial design using an old Vostok dial. That is if I ever get the TTF delivered... There is another option and thats to use 'Sunnyscopa Film Free Laser Decal Paper' but unfortunately unavailable here in the UK, unless you're prepared to pay 30 quid delivery from the US and zero chance of delivery for a while. Check this video out, the results look great (laser toner is opaque so gives great results on white backgrounds). The first half of the video is his experiments before using the Film Free laser Decal Paper. The TTF that I'm going to use should (hopefully) do the same job.


----------



## Dave51

Parkgate said:


> You need to a) spray paint the dial white and b) not use an inkjet...find someone with a laser printer...and c) use Toner Transfer Paper (TTF)
> 
> Thats what I'm going to try for my dial design using an old Vostok dial. That is if I ever get the TTF delivered... There is another option and thats to use 'Sunnyscopa Film Free Laser Decal Paper' but unfortunately unavailable here in the UK, unless you're prepared to pay 30 quid delivery from the US and zero chance of delivery for a while. Check this video out, the results look great (laser toner is opaque so gives great results on white backgrounds). The first half of the video is his experiments before using the Film Free laser Decal Paper. The TTF that I'm going to use should (hopefully) do the same job.


Thanks! I will check out the video.I look forward to seeing your dial!


----------



## colorblind




----------



## FWilkens

Apologies, the posting was duplicated...


----------



## FWilkens

The Corona virus has thrown a spanner in the wheels for my first Vostok mod. Still waiting for delivery of blued hands from Meranom, my orange Scuba Dude is still with my "modder", Paul of Tempus Watch Mods (great guy!) in the U.K. He was kind enough to send me some pics with the new bezel and crown installed. Well, "kind enough" is perhaps not the appropriate term, more like torture 

Hoping postal service are able to keep working through the crisis. Once Paul has finished the modding, I again have to wait for the final result to be shipped to Sweden. It's testing times for my patience...

View attachment 15029837


View attachment 15029839


View attachment 15029841


View attachment 15029845


----------



## stevarad

FWilkens said:


> The Corona virus has thrown a spanner in the wheels for my first Vostok mod. Still waiting for delivery of blued hands from Meranom, my orange Scuba Dude is still with my "modder", Paul of Tempus Watch Mods (great guy!) in the U.K. He was kind enough to send me some pics of the new bezel installed. Well, "kind enough" is perhaps not the appropriate term, more like torture
> 
> Hoping postal service are able to keep working through the crisis. Once Paul has finished the modding, I again have to wait for the final result to be shipped to Sweden. It's testing times for my patience...
> 
> View attachment 15029837
> 
> 
> View attachment 15029839
> 
> 
> View attachment 15029841
> 
> 
> View attachment 15029845


more photos, please? maybe with strap or bracelet..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## FWilkens

Will post when it is finished


----------



## FWilkens

Again, sorry for these multiple postings. Can only blame NOOB status.


----------



## FWilkens

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 15000115
> View attachment 15000117
> View attachment 15000131


Such a beautiful model. One of the prettiest IMHO


----------



## FWilkens

Parkgate said:


> I didn't realise this Kom.com bezel was lumed until I was outside in the sunshine earlier. Great to see Kom.com are making a range of BBI's available (the T1's) in black, white, blue, green, orange and gold as it saves me grinding bezel inserts down to 39.4mm!
> 
> View attachment 14930287
> 
> 
> View attachment 14930289


Hope you din't mind me asking, but who are Kom.com , please?


----------



## stevarad

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 15000115
> View attachment 15000117
> View attachment 15000131


Is that ordinary 090 bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullac2001

FWilkens said:


> Hope you din't mind me asking, but who are Kom.com , please?


https://komandirskie.com/


----------



## mullac2001

FWilkens said:


> Hope you din't mind me asking, but who are Kom.com , please?


https://komandirskie.com/


----------



## FWilkens

fugit cronos said:


> Hi, today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards


That is a spectacular bezel insert, to say the least!


----------



## jarettlee

BevoWatch said:


> _
> I've really enjoyed wearing my Bulova this morning, however...
> 
> *Bulova Accutron II 96B253*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but notice this project watch that I did last year.
> Definitely an affordable that punches way above its entry point after all is done. Some may think its a bit blingy
> and I can understand since it certainly not my style but I like how this piece turned out.
> Its unique to me and it gets the job done so I wear it.
> 
> *
> Modded Vostok Amphibia 420335*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This very affordable piece isn't so bad looking in my humble opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping everyone is having a terrific Thursday.
> b-)​_


Haven't seen too many of these before...just mainly Seiko Mods...really cool to see some different things.


----------



## Bandido

Del

Sorry, it was stupid.
Tried to share the technology but I don't have another sample.


----------



## Kotsov

I’m not sure what you are trying to do here. Those print out look like a valiant effort.

But...?


----------



## onastar1989

Brushed some of the color off this 150 case I torched over the gas burner, switched to a custom clean bezel (filed down a stock bezel) and dark green-gold nylon strap.


----------



## WeyeS

Wow! Nice! I wish you would open a storefront!


----------



## Vost

Privet mates,

















Have a nice one.....


----------



## stevarad

Vost said:


> Privet mates,
> 
> View attachment 15034093
> 
> 
> View attachment 15034095
> 
> 
> Have a nice one.....


wow. more photos, please...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## PDAdict

Vost said:


> Privet mates,
> 
> View attachment 15034093
> 
> 
> View attachment 15034095
> 
> 
> Have a nice one.....


What hands are these? Thanks

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vost

PDAdict said:


> What hands are these? Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


These are "Mingzhu DG2813 Movement P783/ Miyota 8205/8215/821A" - Hands (eBay : qifawatch).


----------



## Bandido

Vost said:


> These are "Mingzhu DG2813 Movement P783/ Miyota 8205/8215/821A" - Hands (eBay : qifawatch).


Are Miyota 8205, etc hands 100% compatible with vostok 24xx movement?
Or you should fit them somehow?


----------



## Vost

Unfortunately, need to be adjusted ..
It´s not only difficult sometimes to adjust the hands, it can also be dangerous for the Mouvement because you often have to press down too hard the Hands..

I will soon no longer adjust hands (I ruined last year a Mouvement).
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

But "raffles-time" on eBay offers a lot of perfect Hands-Sets for Vostok..I can really recommend it.



PS: Dial is relumed by our friend Favinov


----------



## PDAdict

Vost said:


> Unfortunately, need to be adjusted ..
> It´s not only difficult sometimes to adjust the hands, it can also be dangerous for the Mouvement because you often have to press down too hard the Hands..
> 
> I will soon no longer adjust hands (I ruined last year a Mouvement).
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> But "raffles-time" on eBay offers a lot of perfect Hands-Sets for Vostok..I can really recommend it.
> 
> PS: Dial is relumed by our friend Favinov


Thanks for the info. I have bought in raffles. Good quality

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

Since a long time some 420 cases in box. 
Saw some parts at Meranom. 
Re-lumed some old forgotten hands and dial
Hand Wind 2409 ,
using a leather strap handmade by mat of old shoes I had left

























Edit : 
After one day wearing decided to finalize 
and came to result to give some colour touch 
and lumed also the dots . Second hand also added


----------



## Bandido

DocTone said:


> Since a long time some 420 cases in box.
> Saw some parts at Meranom.
> Re-lumed some old forgotten hands and dial
> Hand Wind 2409 ,
> using a leather strap handmade by mat of old shoes I had left
> 
> []


Looks unusual, but the connection between watch and strap a bit overloaded to me. So many connection points just to have a 22mm belt on a 18mm lugs... 
Can this bezel be rotated easily? If so, I can imagine the constantly odd look of the watch with misaligned grille.

The hands and dial are just perfect, though.


----------



## DocTone

Bandido said:


> Looks unusual, but the connection between watch and strap a bit overloaded to me. So many connection points just to have a 22mm belt on a 18mm lugs...
> Can this bezel be rotated easily? If so, I can imagine the constantly odd look of the watch with misaligned grille.
> 
> The hands and dial are just perfect, though.


The bezel is very tight and not moving by itself. By try and error I bended the wire to the outmost and so any force needed to fix the bezel. 
without this - I agree With you - senseless to use such a ‚Non turning' bezel ..

By the ‚swinging lugs' the wearing is incredible comfortable. I didn't exspect.
Of course its only a interpretation of the Original. 
Nevertheless the Lug end sitting perfectly and very tight, no play. Give trust.
So the second Connection point Im not worry about.

Overdosed ? Unuasual ? Yeeeees...like always  ...Modding Thread.
For me the best way to use old stuff laying around. I have several 420 old cases here ..I hate because 18'er lugs.


----------



## mullac2001

i know someone whos going to be interested in this and he drives a 3 wheeler


----------



## JaviAlonso

Good morning fellas,

This is my amphibia, resurrect and old beaten case with new movement, mesh bracelet, big number dial and blued hands, all from Meranom.


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Since a long time some 420 cases in box.
> Saw some parts at Meranom.
> Re-lumed some old forgotten hands and dial
> Hand Wind 2409 ,
> using a leather strap handmade by mat of old shoes I had left
> 
> View attachment 15038117
> 
> 
> View attachment 15038121
> 
> 
> View attachment 15038125
> 
> 
> Edit :
> After one day wearing decided to finalize
> and came to result to give some colour touch
> and lumed also the dots . Second hand also added
> 
> View attachment 15039393


Looks great. Too bad that bezel doesn't come in brass, too. I could see it stripped down and patinaed for a steampunk look.


----------



## FWilkens

Dear fellow Vostok modders,

I recently purchased on Ebay what was advertised as an original unused 
NVch-30 crystal. The crystal thickness according to the seller's measurement is 4.2mm, while I have seen measurements on the WUS forum of legit parts stating thickness of 3.8-3.9mm. So the one I ordered may well be a copy, or even likely considering the price I paid. I hope to be able to fit it into a modern 090-case. Does anybody know if the original 300m crystals will fit into a 200m 090-case?

(It is obviously not a crystal per definition, but acrylic)


----------



## FWilkens

Dear fellow Vostok modders,

I recently purchased on Ebay what was advertised as an original unused 
NVch-30 crystal. The crystal thickness according to the seller's measurement is 4.2mm, while I have seen measurements on the WUS forum of legit parts stating thickness of 3.8-3.9mm. So the one I ordered may well be a copy, or even likely considering the price I paid. I hope to be able to fit it into a modern 090-case. Does anybody know if the original 300m crystals will fit into a 200m 090-case?

(It is obviously not a crystal per definition, but plastic)

View attachment 15045671


----------



## FWilkens

Apologies for the double posting!


----------



## DocTone

FWilkens said:


> Dear fellow Vostok modders,
> 
> I recently purchased on Ebay what was advertised as an original unused
> NVch-30 crystal. The crystal thickness according to the seller's measurement is 4.2mm, while I have seen measurements on the WUS forum of legit parts stating thickness of 3.8-3.9mm. So the one I ordered may well be a copy, or even likely considering the price I paid. I hope to be able to fit it into a modern 090-case. Does anybody know if the original 300m crystals will fit into a 200m 090-case?
> 
> (It is obviously not a crystal per definition, but plastic)


If it fits into a 119 so a 090 should be fine also , same OD of Glass

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-amphibia-2209-tonneau-case-300m-nvch-30-revisited-1292402.html


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> Looks great. Too bad that bezel doesn't come in brass, too.


I was on same  .. By heating to right Temperature .. golden/brass Look is reachable ..I have to try it first


----------



## Parkgate

DocTone said:


> Since a long time some 420 cases in box.
> Saw some parts at Meranom.
> Re-lumed some old forgotten hands and dial
> Hand Wind 2409 ,
> using a leather strap handmade by mat of old shoes I had left
> 
> View attachment 15038117
> 
> 
> View attachment 15038121
> 
> 
> View attachment 15038125
> 
> 
> Edit :
> After one day wearing decided to finalize
> and came to result to give some colour touch
> and lumed also the dots . Second hand also added
> 
> View attachment 15039393


I like the watch, the dial looks great! But not a fan of the bezel bars. I'd remove the bars and then re-polish the bezel, and engrave a simple triangle or drill a hole for a 'pip'. That would be a killer mod, unlike any other. Is the bezel stainless (inox) or chrome on brass?


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> I was on same  .. By heating to right Temperature .. golden/brass Look is reachable ..I have to try it first


Torch it.. torch it.. torch it..!


----------



## FWilkens

DocTone said:


> If it fits into a 119 so a 090 should be fine also , same OD of Glass
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-amphibia-2209-tonneau-case-300m-nvch-30-revisited-1292402.html


Thank you @DocTone for the info!


----------



## FWilkens

WTB - Looking to buy a Vostok original bezel 090 stainless steel with lume pip.
If you have one lying around, please feel free to PM.


----------



## DocTone

Parkgate said:


> I like the watch, the dial looks great! But not a fan of the bezel bars. I'd remove the bars and then re-polish the bezel, and engrave a simple triangle or drill a hole for a 'pip'. That would be a killer mod, unlike any other. Is the bezel stainless (inox) or chrome on brass?


Bezel is Stainless (available at Meranom). 
Also pers184 had such ones times ago in portfolio. Unfortunaley I missed those. At this time idea was born to follow the theme of 
the first frogman ( real hellraisers what they done )


----------



## FWilkens

FWilkens said:


> WTB - Looking to buy a Vostok original bezel 090 stainless steel with lume pip.
> If you have one lying around, please feel free to PM.
> 
> View attachment 15046667


Alternatively, if anybody has an extra bezel of the same model as on this watch I'd be interested to buy it. Please feel free to DM me in such case.


----------



## DocTone

FWilkens said:


> Alternatively, if anybody has an extra bezel of the same model as on this watch I'd be interested to buy it. Please feel free to DM me in such case.


In the bay you find swimming : https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Rant-b...775867?hash=item2890aa5cfb:g:f78AAOSwsXFZMrK7

But IMHO suitable for 119, not for 090 , is too small From view of Style ( but Dimension fits)

I would go for 119 not 090 because. identical to 300m Version.

119 has this small groove for the bezel and maschined surface .. giving big plus 
Even by this tiny bezel I love the side view with exposed glass


----------



## DocTone

Sorry Double post


----------



## Parkgate

DocTone said:


> Bezel is Stainless (available at Meranom).
> Also pers184 had such ones times ago in portfolio. Unfortunaley I missed those. At this time idea was born to follow the theme of
> the first frogman ( real hellraisers what they done )
> View attachment 15047367


Thats Lionel 'Buster' Crabb, about as close to a real James Bond as you could get. If you ever get the chance watch 'The Silent Enemy' its about Crabb and his British divers, taking on the Italians around Gibralatar. Its a bit like Thunderball, but based on real events.


----------



## DocTone

Parkgate said:


> Thats Lionel 'Buster' Crabb, about as close to a real James Bond as you could get. If you ever get the chance watch 'The Silent Enemy' its about Crabb and his British divers, taking on the Italians around Gibralatar. Its a bit like Thunderball, but based on real events.


Correct - not a coincidence that I chosen this picture . 
Impressive story and real backround ...
Enough for me to find a fix point .. to a watch - the helmet of this guy


----------



## FWilkens

DocTone said:


> In the bay you find swimming : https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Rant-b...775867?hash=item2890aa5cfb:g:f78AAOSwsXFZMrK7
> 
> But IMHO suitable for 119, not for 090 , is too small From view of Style ( but Dimension fits)
> 
> I would go for 119 not 090 because. identical to 300m Version.
> 
> 119 has this small groove for the bezel and maschined surface .. giving big plus
> Even by this tiny bezel I love the side view with exposed glass
> 
> View attachment 15048091
> 
> 
> View attachment 15048105


Thank you for excellent link and nice photos!
I believe you are right that the proportions of the smaller "old" bezel on the "new" 090-case become distorted. 
I also like the way the crystal bubble shows from side, very characteristic! Not at all the same on the 1967 re-issue.


----------



## FWilkens

DocTone said:


> In the bay you find swimming : https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Rant-b...775867?hash=item2890aa5cfb:g:f78AAOSwsXFZMrK7
> 
> But IMHO suitable for 119, not for 090 , is too small From view of Style ( but Dimension fits)
> 
> I would go for 119 not 090 because. identical to 300m Version.
> 
> 119 has this small groove for the bezel and maschined surface .. giving big plus
> Even by this tiny bezel I love the side view with exposed glass
> 
> View attachment 15048091
> 
> 
> View attachment 15048105


A follow up question if I may: Will the 2415.01 automatic movement fit into a 119 case?


----------



## Rimmed762

It will. But you need stem from 420 or equal length and caseback for automatic. Easy swap.

And stem only if you are replacing 2209 with it.


----------



## DocTone

FWilkens said:


> A follow up question if I may: Will the 2415.01 automatic movement fit into a 119 case?


Sure. In this 2416 is in. 
Consider bottom plate with belly ( 2209 is flat) 
Consider 24xx crown (Stem 2209 doesnt work) Size like for 710 case fits


----------



## Parkgate

I had to laugh earlier, over on the 'Divers Watch' forum there's a thread on grail divers. What made me smile is a lot of the watches on this mod thread easily surpass their grails. I don't really think they like watches, more like they are impressed with 'big names'. Heres an example at 8500 euro (7300gbp/9200usd in real money) would you buy it over a modded sniper dialed Vostok?


----------



## JonS1967

Parkgate said:


> I had to laugh earlier, over on the 'Divers Watch' forum there's a thread on grail divers. What made me smile is a lot of the watches on this mod thread easily surpass their grails. I don't really think they like watches, more like they are impressed with 'big names'. Heres an example at 8500 euro (7300gbp/9200usd in real money) would you buy it over a modded sniper dialed Vostok?
> 
> View attachment 15049205


No offense intended, and this is coming from a Vostok lover, but that GO is in a completely different universe. Of course it all comes down to personal preference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

JonS1967 said:


> No offense intended, and this is coming from a Vostok lover, but that GO is in a completely different universe. Of course it all comes down to personal preference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Non taken. Why is it in a different universe? I'm talking aesthetics and if you look carefully on the top right of the case, the brushing on the case is below Vostok standards in the last couple of years, I just don't get the 'drool' factor of some of these high end 'dive watches'. Maybe its just me?


----------



## JonS1967

Parkgate said:


> Non taken. Why is it in a different universe? I'm talking aesthetics and if you look carefully on the top right of the case, the brushing on the case is below Vostok standards in the last couple of years, I just don't get the 'drool' factor of some of these high end 'dive watches'. Maybe its just me?


Again, nothing wrong with with our beloved Vostoks, but a watch like GO is just a different animal... nearly flawless under a loupe. The brushing, dial printing, movement finishing, etc. are all phenomenal. It may not be your cup of tea, but the craftsmanship that goes into something like this is incredible. I did a quick Internet search and found this video which I think illustrates what I'm talking about.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

Guys not needed to discuss. 
Make it simple : prefer a paint picture by my kids or a Picasso ? 
First I choose no doubt. Because the personalism.Nothing can overtop this. 
Same with modded Vostoks. Personalism is counting even imperfect. 
Nevertheless IMHO price/value of Vostoks is higher than by marketing hyped so called „manufacturers". I don't follow this anymore since a long time. 
On the other side : When you are ever able to visit the rooms of JlC or A.Lange seeing the impressive tech, know how, knowledge,peoples passion craftmanship, perfectionism, hell what a different.

In the end of the day 99% of people in world will never be interested for this  
Never see the different, but I'm sure 
most of them would say , my Mod is nicer   
Isn't it ?


----------



## JonS1967

DocTone said:


> Guys not needed to discuss.
> Make it simple : prefer a paint picture by my kids or a Picasso ?
> First I choose no doubt. Because the personalism.Nothing can overtop this.
> Same with modded Vostoks. Personalism is counting even imperfect.
> Nevertheless IMHO price/value of Vostoks is higher than by marketing hyped so called „manufacturers". I don't follow this anymore since a long time.
> On the other side : When you are ever able to visit the rooms of JlC or A.Lange seeing the impressive tech, know how, knowledge,peoples passion craftmanship, perfectionism, hell what a different.
> 
> In the end of the day 99% of people in world will never be interested for this
> Never see the different, but I'm sure
> most of them would say , my Mod is nicer
> Isn't it ?
> 
> View attachment 15049851
> 
> 
> View attachment 15049871


Well said. Gorgeous Reverso!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> Torch it.. torch it.. torch it..!


Done

























Edit : in the sun


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> Done
> 
> View attachment 15052599
> 
> 
> View attachment 15052601
> 
> 
> View attachment 15052603
> 
> 
> Edit : in the sun
> View attachment 15052625


wonderful.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

I am suoer satisfied with this realy easy mod.

Maybe to add orange second or minute hand?










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> Done
> 
> View attachment 15052599
> 
> 
> View attachment 15052601
> 
> 
> View attachment 15052603
> 
> 
> Edit : in the sun
> View attachment 15052625


Tourch or owen? And how long and how high for this color?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DocTone

stevarad said:


> Tourch or owen? And how long and how high for this color?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


gas ? 
.. heat slowly ..always moving the item in / out .. .here / there 
to get it even ........the you see colour occurring ..then stop to heat 
from paperwork should be around 240/250 degree


----------



## PDAdict

DocTone said:


> gas
> .. heat slowly ..always moving the item in / out .. .here / there
> to get it even ........the you see colour occurring ..then stop to heat
> from paperwork should be around 240/250 degree
> 
> View attachment 15052771


Superb. I like 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FWilkens

DocTone said:


> Done
> 
> View attachment 15052599
> 
> 
> View attachment 15052601
> 
> 
> View attachment 15052603
> 
> 
> Edit : in the sun
> View attachment 15052625


Fantastic mod!


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Done
> 
> View attachment 15052599
> 
> 
> View attachment 15052601
> 
> 
> View attachment 15052603
> 
> 
> Edit : in the sun
> View attachment 15052625


Looks great! 
The patina is the icing on the cake for this one.


----------



## Kotsov

DocTone said:


> Done
> 
> View attachment 15052599
> 
> 
> View attachment 15052601
> 
> 
> View attachment 15052603
> 
> 
> Edit : in the sun
> View attachment 15052625


Respect.


----------



## FWilkens

stevarad said:


> I am suoer satisfied with this realy easy mod.
> 
> Maybe to add orange second or minute hand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


YES to orange second hand.


----------



## Jake_P

I remembered I'd bought the Meranom 20mm end links quite some time ago, and so stole the bracelet from my 420 and slapped it on this 020 case. I brushed the end links to match the bracelet which I'd already brushed (just the centre links)..I like it!


----------



## FWilkens

FWilkens said:


> YES to orange second hand.


Orange OR black....


----------



## Toddstang

Will the Seiko Trident second hand work on an Amphibia?
Gathering parts as I type.


----------



## Toddstang

X2 post


----------



## DocTone

Toddstang said:


> Will the Seiko Trident second hand work on an Amphibia?
> Gathering parts as I type.


No second Hand hole size of Seiko in another one .
But OSC (dr.seikostain Ebay seller) have a trident second hand for Vostok

Edit : OSC have also HP 
https://one-second-closer.com/shop/category/seiko-automatic-movements-hands/page/3/


----------



## onastar1989

Toddstang said:


> Will the Seiko Trident second hand work on an Amphibia?
> Gathering parts as I type.


Why not just buy Trident second hand that is made for Vostok?
Comes in silver, orange and red.

https://one-second-closer.com/shop/the-trident-one-orange-silver-vostok-second-hand-wh-s-02-s-o/


----------



## seiko4ever2

Here's my slightly modified 120512. The chrome is now subdued and a solid jubilee bracelet with separate straight end links fitted. The bezel insert has the black paint removed. All in all one of my favorite watches now. I know some wear and tear can be seen but it is a working watch!


----------



## EPK

seiko4ever2 said:


> Here's my slightly modified 120512. The chrome is now subdued and a solid jubilee bracelet with separate straight end links fitted. The bezel insert has the black paint removed. All in all one of my favorite watches now. I know some wear and tear can be seen but it is a working watch!
> View attachment 15065575


Well done on the bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seiko4ever2

Meant as a Zodiac Sea Wolf homage...


----------



## FWilkens

seiko4ever2 said:


> Meant as a Zodiac Sea Wolf homage...
> View attachment 15067383


If you wanted an even closer resempblance, you could replace the hour and minute hand with the.sword.one from OSC https://one-second-closer.com/shop/category/vostok-boctok/vostok-boctok-hands/page/2/

Complete that with long straight silver seconds hand from IgorIV code w029s https://www.etsy.com/se-en/listing/774328395/custom-seiko-watch-hands?ref=shop_home_active_15&frs=1

... and you'd be ready to go!

Great choice BTW! Looks good as is or further modded.


----------



## begud

First brushing attempt on a 420 case and an old pers bezel.


----------



## Seikogi

I am wondering if pers is out of the watch modding business? Tried to reach him last year without success.


----------



## stevarad

Seikogi said:


> I am wondering if pers is out of the watch modding business? Tried to reach him last year without success.


..and nothing new on his VK page. Just old posts and photos.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Seikogi

stevarad said:


> ..and nothing new on his VK page. Just old posts and photos.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


and a bunch of people asking him where he is :/

I know at some point he needed new equipment for machining but I think he received that. His bezels are simply superb.


----------



## Seikogi

dp


----------



## djuschas




----------



## mxm

djuschas said:


> View attachment 15074231


Could you please elaborate?


----------



## Yamawammer

Been messing around. 110 case cerakoted in Tungsten color. Aged SS bezel. Handmade leather NATO strap.


----------



## Yamawammer

090 case cerakoted in dark burnt bronze color. Bezel cerakoted in matte black. Handmade leather strap.


----------



## Yamawammer

710 case cerakoted in Magpull green. Heat treated bezel. Handmade leather NATO strap.


----------



## Yamawammer

Komandirskie (I can never remember the case # on these) cerakoted in Burnt Bronze color. Aged SS bezel.


----------



## Yamawammer

Komandirskie that I stripped down to brass, aged and used a fiber glass pen and polished the lugs back out.


----------



## Yamawammer

Messing around aging more brass. I love these old Komandirskie’s.


----------



## FreddyNorton

PLaying with different dials and hands on this case. Also bought this bracelet and trimmed it to fit 18mm I think it came out good.


----------



## Sullivanjt

Yamawammer said:


> 090 case cerakoted in dark burnt bronze color. Bezel cerakoted in matte black. Handmade leather strap.


Did you apply the cerakote yourself or work with someone to do it?


----------



## Yamawammer

Sullivanjt said:


> Did you apply the cerakote yourself or work with someone to do it?


I have my local firearms shop do all my cerakoting.


----------



## stevarad

Yamawammer said:


> Messing around aging more brass. I love these old Komandirskie's.


 for all creations.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DocTone

Lucky shot to catch a single sandwichdial 549 
Put it for first review in a 710 case. Mmmh .not sure yet .. will have a look. 
After re-luminng with BWG9 also lumen is ok
Original SE hands relumed also. Second hand by cousinsuK (10 pieces for around 5 bucks )

















Difficult to being settled for the beauty blue sunburst Dial after wearing all around the clock „the caged one"


----------



## FWilkens

DocTone said:


> Lucky shot to catch a single sandwichdial 549
> Put it for first review in a 710 case. Mmmh .not sure yet .. will have a look.
> After re-luminng with BWG9 also lumen is ok
> Original SE hands relumed also. Second hand by cousinsuK (10 pieces for around 5 bucks )
> 
> View attachment 15084173
> 
> 
> View attachment 15084175
> 
> 
> Difficult to being settled for the beauty blue sunburst Dial after wearing all around the clock „the caged one"
> 
> View attachment 15084189


Nice sandwich dial. Here's mine:


----------



## Sayan

Got some updates with Baikal bezel and case. From 420 to 020, I like it more.


----------



## pjd

Where do you guys typically get your bezels from and what's a good price to pay for one?

I've seen you can buy bezels and inlay separately from some places, but how do you attach the inlay to the bezel?

I really like the look of the shark tooth bezels. Are these more suited to some cases than others?

I've tried to find Dr Seikostain, but his eBay shop is empty.


I want to get another cheap Vostok and dress it up a bit for work. I'm struggling to decide which one to go for as a starting point..
So far, I quite like the 120512 and the 100485..


----------



## 24h

pjd said:


> Where do you guys typically get your bezels from and what's a good price to pay for one?
> 
> I've seen you can buy bezels and inlay separately from some places, but how do you attach the inlay to the bezel?
> 
> I really like the look of the shark tooth bezels. Are these more suited to some cases than others?
> 
> I've tried to find Dr Seikostain, but his eBay shop is empty.
> 
> I want to get another cheap Vostok and dress it up a bit for work. I'm struggling to decide which one to go for as a starting point..
> So far, I quite like the 120512 and the 100485..


Check Dagazwatch or MurphyManufacturing for bezels/inserts. These will also fit standard SKX007 insert sizes.
Other alternatives are Favinov and Meranom. They both have Vostok bezels but Favinov relumes them with Superluminova.
Dr. Seikostain is probably just halting sales due to COVID-19.

For "attaching" bezel inserts to bezels, I prefer G-S Hypo Cement.


----------



## DocTone

pjd said:


> I've tried to find Dr Seikostain, but his eBay shop is empty.


OSC moved to here : https://one-second-closer.com/


----------



## bingobadgo

DocTone said:


> Lucky shot to catch a single sandwichdial 549
> Put it for first review in a 710 case. Mmmh .not sure yet .. will have a look.
> After re-luminng with BWG9 also lumen is ok
> Original SE hands relumed also. Second hand by cousinsuK (10 pieces for around 5 bucks )
> 
> View attachment 15084173
> 
> 
> View attachment 15084175
> 
> 
> Difficult to being settled for the beauty blue sunburst Dial after wearing all around the clock „the caged one"
> 
> View attachment 15084189


When you relumed did you split the sandwich dial open or donut from the front?

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

bingobadgo said:


> When you relumed did you split the sandwich dial open or donut from the front?
> 
> Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


Dive into the Sandwich with a very thin and sharp Blade. Turn the sandwich around and cut carefully deeper by every turn.
Both layer are bonded only by glue / laquer. Consider four tiny feets on the upper layer to give the right position , cut around.
(In overall same procedure like removing a bezel insert).
Before re-assembly ensure correct orientation of top layer to second AND movement.


----------



## DocTone

Ups .. I did it again .. heated now all parts. (By controlling the heat different colours are reachable .. compare bezel and case)
Decided to go forward with the blue sandwich , guess better home for this . 
Yes, strap have to be improved.


----------



## zagato1750

That looks fantastic.....jealous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDAdict

DocTone said:


> Ups .. I did it again .. heated now all parts. (By controlling the heat different colours are reachable .. compare bezel and case)
> Decided to go forward with the blue sandwich , guess better home for this .
> Yes, strap have to be improved.
> 
> View attachment 15092847
> 
> 
> View attachment 15092849
> 
> 
> View attachment 15092851
> 
> 
> View attachment 15092853


Superb !!!!

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector

Yamawammer said:


> Komandirskie that I stripped down to brass, aged and used a fiber glass pen and polished the lugs back out.


What did you use to strip it down?


----------



## pjd

Thanks very much guys. I've looked all of the suggested links up.


24h said:


> pjd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you guys typically get your bezels from and what's a good price to pay for one?
> 
> I've seen you can buy bezels and inlay separately from some places, but how do you attach the inlay to the bezel?
> 
> I really like the look of the shark tooth bezels. Are these more suited to some cases than others?
> 
> I've tried to find Dr Seikostain, but his eBay shop is empty.
> 
> I want to get another cheap Vostok and dress it up a bit for work. I'm struggling to decide which one to go for as a starting point..
> So far, I quite like the 120512 and the 100485..
> 
> 
> 
> Check Dagazwatch or MurphyManufacturing for bezels/inserts. These will also fit standard SKX007 insert sizes.
> Other alternatives are Favinov and Meranom. They both have Vostok bezels but Favinov relumes them with Superluminova.
> Dr. Seikostain is probably just halting sales due to COVID-19.
> 
> For "attaching" bezel inserts to bezels, I prefer G-S Hypo Cement.
Click to expand...




DocTone said:


> pjd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried to find Dr Seikostain, but his eBay shop is empty.
> 
> 
> 
> OSC moved to here : https://one-second-closer.com/
Click to expand...


----------



## kabanofff




----------



## kabanofff




----------



## Sayan

I finally finished two mods which took me over 6 months. Both have ceramic bezel inserts from Seiko SKX and updated lum. The hour and minute hands were sources from Russian Slava Quarts watch and second hands eBay purchased from raffle times and drseikostan. One 020 case was sent to Jay from MCMW for black cerakote, and he did a great job. Only complain you need to wait 3 months. Not the nickname for this Vostok is Black Orka.


----------



## Parkgate

Mail from Russia arrived! First a 170549 and a 710 case, and a package from Favinov. Time to get busy! Nothing is standard in this build except the movement, everything has been reworked in one way or another, either by myself or the Favinov lumed dial. Anyway, a picture or two is worth a thousand words, the final picture is with my modded 710913. What do you guys think?


----------



## stevarad

Parkgate said:


> Mail from Russia arrived! First a 170549 and a 710 case, and a package from Favinov. Time to get busy! Nothing is standard in this build except the movement, everything has been reworked in one way or another, either by myself or the Favinov lumed dial. Anyway, a picture or two is worth a thousand words, the final picture is with my modded 710913. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 15102613
> 
> 
> View attachment 15102617
> 
> 
> View attachment 15102623
> 
> 
> View attachment 15102627
> 
> 
> View attachment 15102631
> 
> 
> View attachment 15102635


Fantastic!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djuschas

Parkgate said:


> Mail from Russia arrived! First a 170549 and a 710 case, and a package from Favinov. Time to get busy! Nothing is standard in this build except the movement, everything has been reworked in one way or another, either by myself or the Favinov lumed dial. Anyway, a picture or two is worth a thousand words, the final picture is with my modded 710913. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 15102613


what is the bezel and belzel insert
is really Hot!!


----------



## djuschas

Parkgate said:


> Mail from Russia arrived! First a 170549 and a 710 case, and a package from Favinov. Time to get busy! Nothing is standard in this build except the movement, everything has been reworked in one way or another, either by myself or the Favinov lumed dial. Anyway, a picture or two is worth a thousand words, the final picture is with my modded 710913. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 15102613


what is the bezel and belzel insert
is really Hot!!


----------



## pjd

FWilkens said:


> Thank you for excellent link and nice photos!
> I believe you are right that the proportions of the smaller "old" bezel on the "new" 090-case become distorted.
> I also like the way the crystal bubble shows from side, very characteristic! Not at all the same on the 1967 re-issue.
> 
> View attachment 15048451


Is this bezel available to buy? If so, where from? I really like the brushed finish and the fit around the glass is superb.


----------



## Parkgate

Djuschas, the bezel is available at Meranom, its the unloved stainless POS with a green plastic insert and needs ripping out,....but the insert isn't available for Amphibia's. You can buy one from say here: https://www.namokimods.com/collecti...ed-ceramic-bezel-insert-smp-style-black-white but it will NOT fit an Amphibia, you need to diamond grind the inner diameter to clear the plexi on the low level bezel. As I said in my original post, every part is modded, except for the movement.


----------



## stevoe

Heavy metal...
















Have a nice weekend!


----------



## DocTone

Parkgate said:


> Mail from Russia arrived! First a 170549 and a 710 case, and a package from Favinov. Time to get busy! Nothing is standard in this build except the movement, everything has been reworked in one way or another, either by myself or the Favinov lumed dial. Anyway, a picture or two is worth a thousand words, the final picture is with my modded 710913.......


Well done ! 
( what's happen with the 549 dial ? )


----------



## Jake_P

Sayan said:


> I finally finished two mods which took me over 6 months. Both have ceramic bezel inserts from Seiko SKX and updated lum. The hour and minute hands were sources from Russian Slava Quarts watch and second hands eBay purchased from raffle times and drseikostan. One 020 case was sent to Jay from MCMW for black cerakote, and he did a great job. Only complain you need to wait 3 months. Not the nickname for this Vostok is Black Orka.
> 
> View attachment 15098079


This looks great - it's a fine looking watch. The hands are very nice also and look very SKX-esque which is a thumbs up in my book, yet it all retains the Vostok character


----------



## Parkgate

DocTone said:


> Well done !
> ( what's happen with the 549 dial ? )


Its going into one of my modded 710 cases so I can wear it on a stainless bracelet....something you cannot do with a standard 170549 as the central spring bar holes means modded end links will not fit (I know I tried on this one below). Your 710549 looks great with the heat treated case, really nice work!


----------



## DocTone

Parkgate said:


> Its going into one of my modded 710 cases so I can wear it on a stainless bracelet....something you cannot do with a standard 170549 as the central spring bar holes means modded end links will not fit (I know I tried on this one below). Your 710549 looks great with the heat treated case, really nice work!


Absolutely agree with 710 case, also shape much better. Like tailored. 
Blue needs metal , by doing it heated I've closed this way unfortunately.
I like more nato/Erika/rubber etc. so the biggest advantage of the 150 ( even the ministry cases are my favorite) is that Seiko fat bars can be mounted and enough space is left to put also thick natos through the gap.


----------



## Parkgate

DocTone said:


> Absolutely agree with 710 case, also shape much better. Like tailored.
> Blue needs metal , by doing it heated I've closed this way unfortunately.
> I like more nato/Erika/rubber etc. so the biggest advantage of the 150 ( even the ministry cases are my favorite) is that Seiko fat bars can be mounted and enough space is left to put also thick natos through the gap.


Yes Doc, my favourate case by far is the 710, it fits my wrist perfectly, stays put (ie it doesn't twist around the wrist) and stays flat even with a loose bracelet, not many watch cases can do that. I know you like your NATO's etc, I prefer bracelets where possible, but thats the joy of modding, you can build things as you want them, and not be constrained to what the manufacturer has to offer.


----------



## Parkgate

Doc, did you notice the 170 models plexi's have a clearer/ better optical clarity than the regular plexi's and are less prone to dust, fingerprints etc? I wonder if they are coating them with something?


----------



## DocTone

Parkgate said:


> Doc, did you notice the 170 models plexi's have a clearer/ better optical clarity than the regular plexi's and are less prone to dust, fingerprints etc? I wonder if they are coating them with something?


I could oberserved same what you mentioned. Was not sure. I could not fix it to a specific model yet. One spare part had also.
But don't really care, because I treat since a long time all glasses ( both sides) with a nano liquid I had leftover (I use it for Window Glass for Car , or protecting cell phone ) 
Main reason why I came to to do this , because I was unable to remove this unhholy dust from inside the glass. Since this time no trouble. 

On the other side , by using the cage bezel or such a „high bezel" so dust underneath the glass is the minor Problem ..
:roll::-!


----------



## Parkgate

DocTone said:


> I could oberserved same what you mentioned. Was not sure. I could not fix it to a specific model yet. One spare part had also.
> But don't really care, because I treat since a long time all glasses ( both sides) with a nano liquid I had leftover (I use it for Window Glass for Car , or protecting cell phone )
> Main reason why I came to to do this , because I was unable to remove this unhholy dust from inside the glass. Since this time no trouble.
> 
> On the other side , by using the cage bezel or such a „high bezel" so dust underneath the glass is the minor Problem ..
> :roll::-!
> View attachment 15107693


Yes, its dust I notice A LOT as I prefer low level bezels. When I re-fitted the plexi (after painting the tension ring yellow) into the 170 case, I noticed that it was far less prone to the dreaded dust than normal Vostok plexi's on the inside (ie there was hardly any at all...a first!) and looked optically clearer.

Thanks, thats a great tip on using an car glass coating as I have some in the garage!


----------



## Parkgate

I swapped the bezel and insert on this one earlier.


----------



## stevarad

Parkgate said:


> I swapped the bezel and insert on this one earlier.
> 
> View attachment 15111501
> 
> 
> View attachment 15111503


If only that crown could be gold....and than dual tone bracelet after that.

Very nice mod.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## marctibu

Awesome, good job!!



DocTone said:


> Ups .. I did it again .. heated now all parts. (By controlling the heat different colours are reachable .. compare bezel and case)
> Decided to go forward with the blue sandwich , guess better home for this .
> Yes, strap have to be improved.
> 
> View attachment 15092847
> 
> 
> View attachment 15092849
> 
> 
> View attachment 15092851
> 
> 
> View attachment 15092853


----------



## Yamawammer

Draconian Collector said:


> What did you use to strip it down?


Sorry, Just saw this. I use Muriatic Acid for stripping.


----------



## Yamawammer

Becoming a favorite of mine.


----------



## Yamawammer

Today’s mod. Simple bezel swap after blueing indents and the edge. 
The edge close to the 15 minute marker has been cleaned up from the blueing.


----------



## DocTone

Yamawammer said:


> Today's mod. Simple bezel swap after blueing indents and the edge.
> The edge close to the 15 minute marker has been cleaned up from the blueing.


Guess you have not enough hands to wear ..let me know when you need help..b-) :-x

Great :-!


----------



## calibra3

DocTone said:


> Parkgate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doc, did you notice the 170 models plexi's have a clearer/ better optical clarity than the regular plexi's and are less prone to dust, fingerprints etc? I wonder if they are coating them with something?
> 
> 
> 
> I could oberserved same what you mentioned. Was not sure. I could not fix it to a specific model yet. One spare part had also.
> But don't really care, because I treat since a long time all glasses ( both sides) with a nano liquid I had leftover (I use it for Window Glass for Car , or protecting cell phone )
> Main reason why I came to to do this , because I was unable to remove this unhholy dust from inside the glass. Since this time no trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other side , by using the cage bezel or such a „high bezel" so dust underneath the glass is the minor Problem ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15107693
Click to expand...

Wow where I can find this oversized smooth bezel, please?


----------



## Yamawammer

DocTone said:


> Guess you have not enough hands to wear ..let me know when you need help..b-) :-x
> 
> Great :-!


The struggle is real.


----------



## DocTone

calibra3 said:


> Wow where I can find this oversized smooth bezel, please?


Produced by pers184 (ebayseller and was/is also member in WUS)
He offered sometimes very small batches of different customized bezels. 
Unfortunately since s longer time he didn't offer anything anymore.


----------



## djuschas




----------



## FWilkens

Work in progress....


----------



## quxinot

Oh, that's going to be fun...... I like it!


----------



## Parkgate

My 710549 is finished. I've kept it nice and simple with a re-shaped 710 case (fully polished) and a polished Vostok multi-link bracelet with a nice taper.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Trying out copper plating on an old 420 case.





2414, with dial, hands, etc. from the scrap box.

Steve.


----------



## stevarad

NOTSHARP said:


> Trying out copper plating on an old 420 case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2414, with dial, hands, etc. from the scrap box.
> 
> Steve.


And how did you done that?

Looking excellent, btw

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Jake_P

NOTSHARP said:


> Trying out copper plating on an old 420 case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2414, with dial, hands, etc. from the scrap box.
> 
> Steve.


Welcome back! Good to see your still modding  This one is very interesting - it's a lovely warm tone..


----------



## NOTSHARP

stevarad said:


> And how did you done that?
> 
> Looking excellent, btw
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


 Basically, this:






I used a 12v battery charger. I also de-greased all of the parts before plating. The case was in the solution for about five minutes. About three for the bezel.

Steve.


----------



## stevarad

NOTSHARP said:


> Basically, this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a 12v battery charger. I also de-greased all of the parts before plating. The case was in the solution for about five minutes. About three for the bezel.
> 
> Steve.


Fantastic!!!! thanks.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Hello, I want to introduce myself with two newcomers in my collection:
First, my "Radio-Room", which has in my opinion one of the most unique and interesting dials at all.







Watch and case from "Vostok-24" (I do wonder, why this seller isn´t mentioned very often, even though he has an impressive range of goods)
Nato strap from "sasstra" eBay

Second, my "classic style" Amphibia, made of one of the most inconspicuous (again in my opinion) versions, Vostok may have in stock.














Watch and Bezel from "Vostok-24"
Leather strap from eBay
It is not really finished yet, because I´m still waiting for some new watch hands.


----------



## stevarad

Mr. Bezel said:


> Hello, I want to introduce myself with two newcomers in my collection:
> First, my "Radio-Room", which has in my opinion one of the most unique and interesting dials at all.
> View attachment 15123685
> 
> Watch and case from "Vostok-24" (I do wonder, why this seller isn´t mentioned very often, even though he has an impressive range of goods)
> Nato strap from "sasstra" eBay
> 
> Second, my "classic style" Amphibia, made of one of the most inconspicuous (again in my opinion) versions, Vostok may have in stock.
> View attachment 15123751
> 
> View attachment 15123753
> 
> Watch and Bezel from "Vostok-24"
> Leather strap from eBay
> It is not really finished yet, because I´m still waiting for some new watch hands.


Nice, and welcome friend!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DocTone

NOTSHARP said:


> Trying.....
> 
> 2414, with dial, hands, etc. from the scrap box.
> 
> Steve.


Great Ideas , very nice outstanding result in overall including the strap :-! :-!


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Oops ! there is a little mistake in my post, it is actually "Vostock-*Watches*24". for some reason I forgot to write the seller´s full name.


----------



## Parkgate

Strap change on the 170 'Aquadive' mod.


----------



## Bandido

Yellow is preferable imho, but this is also ok


----------



## Parkgate

Bandido said:


> Yellow is preferable imho, but this is also ok


I like them both, it always good to try different straps.


----------



## Bandido

Parkgate said:


> I like them both, it always good to try different straps.
> 
> View attachment 15125171
> 
> 
> View attachment 15125173


This mod is well balanced, black+yellow just a


----------



## Parkgate

The pictures might not be showing it very well but the special edition 22mm Di Modell Carbonio strap has yellow stitching, which ties the strap and watch together. Or maybe you're viewing on a mobile phone/small tablet?


----------



## Bandido

Yes, it is a mobile.
Tapatalk, you know.
But I've noticed all the details of that band.


----------



## Parkgate

I can't find any pictures of your own mods? Please show them....I guess they are fantastic, yes?


----------



## Bandido

Parkgate said:


> I can't find any pictures of your own mods? Please show them....I guess they are fantastic, yes?


I have several mods and they are good, no doubt.
For instance this one.
I call it an Ampfoxa as a straight dedication to Doxa 300




























I've already displayed most of my mods in this gallery.


----------



## Bandido

Frosty orange.


----------



## Bandido

A simple assembly of Maco alike on a 120 case


----------



## Bandido

This sailboat with Baikal bezel.
Paracord bracelet is also self-made










And so on.


----------



## Bandido

Another one 007bond-style










This stock champagne pilot dial gives a good combination with black hands and silver loolypop 
The case is 110 and 710 SE bezel from Meranom.


----------



## Bandido

And I like this one. It has a 2414 inside wich is allowed to use a flat caseback. This watch fits perfectly to the wrist.


----------



## Dave51

The 710 case is great with the flat caseback.


----------



## bricem13

Bandido said:


> And I like this one. It has a 2414 inside wich is allowed to use a flat caseback. This watch fits perfectly to the wrist.


Which bezel are you using?

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

bricem13 said:


> Which bezel are you using?
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


This is by Meranom. Actually totally from Meranom. I've bought separately the case, the hands and dial, this flat SE caseback, black bezel and a bracelet with 710 adapters. Only the movement and a seconds hand were out of some ugly komandirskie's.


----------



## FWilkens

Bandido said:


> I have several mods and they are good, no doubt.
> For instance this one.
> I call it an Ampfoxa as a straight dedication to Doxa 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already displayed most of my mods in this gallery.


Nice combo!


----------



## ronnypudding

Vintage Amphibia case and movement, SE bezel from Meranom, Swiss explorer dial and a NATO strap from CousinsUK. You either love this, hate this or, meh, don't care.
Regards
Joe


----------



## Jake_P

ronnypudding said:


> Vintage Amphibia case and movement, SE bezel from Meranom, Swiss explorer dial and a NATO strap from CousinsUK. You either love this, hate this or, meh, don't care.
> Regards
> Joe
> View attachment 15127093


I like it - has a nice tooly, no fluff approach which I really appreciate. I bought a stack of similar straps recently (same colour) but in the two piece style so may also explain why I like it also


----------



## Parkgate

Bandido said:


> I have several mods and they are good, no doubt.
> For instance this one.
> I call it an Ampfoxa as a straight dedication to Doxa 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already displayed most of my mods in this gallery.


Some nice builds there Bandido, I like this one with I presume a Dagaz soxa insert, and the BOR bracelet it is really nice.

The problem with this forum is there are that many pages that its impossible to view them all, and lots get missed/overlooked as they were posted months or even years ago!


----------



## Bandido

Parkgate said:


> Some nice builds there Bandido, I like this one with I presume a Dagaz soxa insert, and the BOR bracelet it is really nice.
> 
> The problem with this forum is there are that many pages that its impossible to view them all, and lots get missed/overlooked as they were posted months or even years ago!


Thanks. I understand.
If you want a full spec, please, visit my Instagram

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9DxVaCDvqF/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_0qdtJnV_l/


----------



## Parkgate

Its been like Christmas here at Parkgate Manor for the last week or so, today a 'Batman' ceramic insert arrived. Its over sized at 40mm OD, so again I had to diamond grind the inserts OD down slightly to fit a big bezel T1 ( to 39.45mm OD), AND grind the insert seat deeper into the bezel.. as the new insert it 1.1mm thick at its edge and was standing proud of the T1 rim. Anyway an hour later, its together, job done.

























And here it is with its brothers, a 170549 mod, a 710 case mod 549 (white bezel), and this one a 710 cased Favinov dialed 647 Batman.


----------



## EPK

Parkgate said:


> Its been like Christmas here at Parkgate Manor for the last week or so, today a 'Batman' ceramic insert arrived. Its over sized at 40mm OD, so again I had to diamond grind the inserts OD down slightly to fit a big bezel T1 ( to 39.45mm OD), AND grind the insert seat deeper into the bezel.. as the new insert it 1.1mm thick at its edge and was standing proud of the T1 rim. Anyway an hour later, its together, job done.
> 
> View attachment 15128713
> 
> 
> View attachment 15128715
> 
> 
> View attachment 15128717
> 
> 
> And here it is with its brothers, a 170549 mod, a 710 case mod 549 (white bezel), and this one a 710 cased Favinov dialed 647 Batman.
> 
> View attachment 15128741


The Batman with the Jubilee looks amazing. They all look good.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Parkgate said:


> Strap change on the 170 'Aquadive' mod.
> 
> View attachment 15124599
> 
> 
> View attachment 15124601


Very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

Change of second hand, and a different strap.



Of course, I had to copper plate the strap furniture. 



I do have some new hand sets on order, so this will change, yet again.

Steve.


----------



## Parkgate

Heres a tip that works, the plexi in the Batman in the pics above was a bit dull, yes I'd polished it but it was still a bit dull. I removed the bezel earlier, polished the plexi with Brasso wadding then treated it with a little RainX I had in the garage and polished it off with a soft microfibre. The results are great, a super clear plexi, which I've tried to show in these pics. Thanks to DocTone for the tip!


----------



## Mr. Bezel

My 1967 (actual version of course) always worth to be shown...







Watch: "Vostok-Watches24"
Dial: "roytone" (eBay) 
Second hand: "One Second Closer"
Hour and minute hand: "Vostok-Watches24"


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Yes, my first double post !


----------



## DocTone

Parkgate said:


> Heres a tip that works, the plexi in the Batman in the pics above was a bit dull, yes I'd polished it but it was still a bit dull. I removed the bezel earlier, polished the plexi with Brasso wadding then treated it with a little RainX I had in the garage and polished it off with a soft microfibre. The results are great, a super clear plexi, which I've tried to show in these pics. Thanks to DocTone for the tip!


Great Blue triology ! A lot of work ended in the right way. 
Rain X also what I found in garage .. difficult to show it on picture, indeed the effect is more than visible by eyes.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Double post, as you can see, sorry !! How can I prevent this from happening? I do have problems with my posts here on watchuseek, especially on the current page for some reason. Is that normal?


----------



## PDAdict

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

DocTone said:


> Great Blue triology ! A lot of work ended in the right way.
> Rain X also what I found in garage .. difficult to show it on picture, indeed the effect is more than visible by eyes.


Yes, the clarity is very noticeable to the eye with the RainX. As I mentioned to you before, and as you noticed yourself, I think the new 170 models are also using a coating on their plexi's as they appear much clearer than standard and less dust prone. I'm more than happy with the RainX treatment on the standard plexi, all my Amphibia's will be getting the same treatment. And I thank you again, a great tip :-!


----------



## JaviAlonso

I made the brass mod to a recently bought Admiral Kutznetsov Komadirskie. Very easy, First submerged the bezel in nail acetone to strip the painted dots ( they were in very bad shape ) then just took out the movement ( didn’t trust the seals ) then submerge it in muriatic acid. The bezel was inside for 5 min. The case 25. After the de chroming process I left it all night in a bag with some crushed eggs just to take out some of the bling. I think it looks not bad at all.


----------



## DocTone

JaviAlonso said:


> I made the brass mod to a recently bought Admiral Kutznetsov Komadirskie. Very easy, First submerged the bezel in nail acetone to strip the painted dots ( they were in very bad shape ) then just took out the movement ( didn't trust the seals ) then submerge it in muriatic acid. The bezel was inside for 5 min. The case 25. After the de chroming process I left it all night in a bag with some crushed eggs just to take out some of the bling. I think it looks not bad at all.


Nice ! To getting aged, do not use the eggs, eat those , use a glass fill in some sulfuric acid (not much), place the parts above the liquid by hanging or place them on an item . Don't dive those in the liquid. Close the glass ! ( i hanging the parts by sewing Thread on the Cover)
> process much more controlled , resp. the reaction parts more even treated.


----------



## DocTone

double Post


----------



## OrangeOrange

Parkgate said:


> Heres a tip that works, the plexi in the Batman in the pics above was a bit dull, yes I'd polished it but it was still a bit dull. I removed the bezel earlier, polished the plexi with Brasso wadding then treated it with a little RainX I had in the garage and polished it off with a soft microfibre. The results are great, a super clear plexi, which I've tried to show in these pics. Thanks to DocTone for the tip!
> 
> View attachment 15130149
> 
> 
> View attachment 15130151


What is the RainX supposed to do? And which RainX product did you use?


----------



## Kotsov

Parkgate said:


> Yes, the clarity is very noticeable to the eye with the RainX. As I mentioned to you before, and as you noticed yourself, I think the new 170 models are also using a coating on their plexi's as they appear much clearer than standard and less dust prone. I'm more than happy with the RainX treatment on the standard plexi, all my Amphibia's will be getting the same treatment. And I thank you again, a great tip :-!


It may not be a coating, it could be a better acrylic.


----------



## DocTone

Kotsov said:


> It may not be a coating, it could be a better acrylic.


Refer to Page 453, there discussion startet. For the moment we don't know it. 
Rain x is not only coating , the nano structure initiate also a more clear polish. 
Like I said , when I started to use this, another reason was my intention - benefit.


----------



## pjd

FreddyNorton said:


> Playing around with this dial and hand set in different cases. I think I hit it this time. Ive had this bezel for a while and while its amazing quality and looks great I was never really happy with it on my watches until now. Feels good to have it out of the parts bin. This case dial and hand combo really does it for me big time.
> 
> View attachment 14918857
> 
> View attachment 14918859
> 
> View attachment 14918861
> 
> View attachment 14918863


Love the look of this. Where did you get the bezel and strap from? Really like the course mesh.


----------



## Ike2

Hi all. I am thinking I should swap out this mesh bracelet with a black rubber strap? Any suggestions? I am thinking maybe Uncle Seiko tropic style. (There is some irony there as the watch is a "special edition" commemorating the Vostok station in Antarctica.) But I also like the waffle style and GL831 style. Open to other ideas. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Ike2 said:


> View attachment 15134859
> 
> 
> Hi all. I am thinking I should swap out this mesh bracelet with a black rubber strap? Any suggestions? I am thinking maybe Uncle Seiko tropic style. (There is some irony there as the watch is a "special edition" commemorating the Vostok station in Antarctica.) But I also like the waffle style and GL831 style. Open to other ideas. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Tropic style strap would look great on this watch! May I suggest the WatchGecko version? I have both the WatchGecko and Uncle Seiko Tropic straps and although I love the aesthetics of the US, it's much stiffer and far less comfortable.

Here's a 20 mm US version on my Diver 65.









And here's the 22 mm WatchGecko version on two different KonTikis. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

JonS1967 said:


> A Tropic style strap would look great on this watch! May I suggest the WatchGecko version? I have both the WatchGecko and Uncle Seiko Tropic straps and although I love the aesthetics of the US, it's much stiffer and far less comfortable.
> 
> Here's a 20 mm US version on my Diver 65.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the 22 mm WatchGecko version on two different KonTikis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I appreciate it. Gorgeous watches by the way. The Orange and Black KonTiki is spectacular.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageChris

Hi all, I'm new to the Russian watch and modding thing. I'm interested in buying a Vostok Amphibia 120512 but the case looks a too shiny for my tastes. Meranom's website says the case and bezel are stainless steel. Anyone know if it is possible to use a scotch brite pad or something to give the case and bezel and brushed look? I'm worried it might just be a chromed base metal or something that would look terrible if I tried to brush it back. If it's possible, any basic tips I should know before I try?









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

VintageChris said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the Russian watch and modding thing. I'm interested in buying a Vostok Amphibia 120512 but the case looks a too shiny for my tastes. Meranom's website says the case and bezel are stainless steel. Anyone know if it is possible to use a scotch brite pad or something to give the case and bezel and brushed look? I'm worried it might just be a chromed base metal or something that would look terrible if I tried to brush it back. If it's possible, any basic tips I should know before I try?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


As long as you stick with the modern Amphibia line you can't go wrong, they are all Stainless Steel.

Mod away :-!


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Here it is: My "Zissou"-Amphibia ! Yes, it is colourful ! Yes, it might even a little bit trashy, but I love it and I´m not ashamed about it !! 














The play of colours is amazing in daylight !
A happy watch for sad days, I think it will not leave my wrist for a while...
Watch and Bezel: "Vostok-Watches24"
Strap: "sasstra" (eBay)


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Double Post again...


----------



## stevarad

Mr. Bezel said:


> Here it is: My "Zissou"-Amphibia ! Yes, it is colourful ! Yes, it might even a little bit trashy, but I love it and I´m not ashamed about it !!
> View attachment 15135497
> 
> View attachment 15135501
> 
> The play of colours is amazing in daylight !
> A happy watch for sad days, I think it will not leave my wrist for a while...
> Watch an Bezel: "Vostok-Watches24"
> Strap: "sasstra" (eBay)


This is one excellent post 

Don't get it of wrist!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Mr. Bezel

stevarad said:


> This is one excellent post
> 
> Don't get it of wrist!
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thank you very much! especially for your welcoming a few pages before !!


----------



## Ike2

JonS1967 said:


> A Tropic style strap would look great on this watch! May I suggest the WatchGecko version? I have both the WatchGecko and Uncle Seiko Tropic straps and although I love the aesthetics of the US, it's much stiffer and far less comfortable.
> 
> Here's a 20 mm US version on my Diver 65.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the 22 mm WatchGecko version on two different KonTikis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Update: Uncle Seiko says he thinks his rubber straps are too thick for the shallow lugs of this case. Anyone know if the WatchGecko tropic will fit the 110 case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FWilkens

Vostok Amphibia 170548
Custom bezel and insert from Dagaz


----------



## JonS1967

Ike2 said:


> Update: Uncle Seiko says he thinks his rubber straps are too thick for the shallow lugs of this case. Anyone know if the WatchGecko tropic will fit the 110 case?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I have a 110 case. I'll check tonight after work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

I must admit to sitting and marvelling at the watches featured on this thread (not only because I haven't the skill set required to do anything like them, but to the artistry that is displayed) - but do have a little treacherous thought in the back of my mind that in years to come there are going to be some very strange comments on the thread 'Is this watch a Franken?';-):-d


----------



## Bandido

SuffolkGerryW said:


> I must admit to sitting and marvelling at the watches featured on this thread (not only because I haven't the skill set required to do anything like them, but to the artistry that is displayed) - but do have a little treacherous thought in the back of my mind that in years to come there are going to be some very strange comments on the thread 'Is this watch a Franken?';-):-d


We have a big difference here.
Frankens are pretend to be a serial issue, versus mods which claim their uniqueness.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Bandido said:


> Wehave a big difference here.
> Frankens are pretend to be a serial issue, versus mods which claim their uniqueness.


True, but I'm thinking in 20, 30 or even 40 years time some of these may be offered on the ebay of the time by folks who bought them from a flea market/inherited them & not know that they have been modded and thinking that they maybe a 'rare' Russian watch.
Or is it just how my mind works?


----------



## Bandido

You are too far in the future)))


----------



## onastar1989

VintageChris said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the Russian watch and modding thing. I'm interested in buying a Vostok Amphibia 120512 but the case looks a too shiny for my tastes. Meranom's website says the case and bezel are stainless steel. Anyone know if it is possible to use a scotch brite pad or something to give the case and bezel and brushed look? I'm worried it might just be a chromed base metal or something that would look terrible if I tried to brush it back. If it's possible, any basic tips I should know before I try?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yeah, the stock polished Vostoks are pretty bling-y out of the box. Way too shiny for my taste.
I prefer using a 3M green pad (course) or a 3M gray pad (fine) for brushing stainless cases and bezels.

You can cut them into small strips (1/2") to brush parts of the case. Try to keep your strokes going one direction. 
Or if you prefer more swirls, you can attach a small square of the 3M pad to the end of a Dremel tool and brush it that way.

For the bezel - remove it first, then push it down into a 3M pad using a circular motion, like tightening a lid.
Good luck!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Bandido said:


> You are too far in the future)))


I'd like to think that any watch that I have (especially a modded one) will be passed onto my sons and then, in turn, to my grandchildren, (hopefully they'll still be working) which will put them into the 30 year area - just what people of that era will think of a mechanical watch is another matter.


----------



## Dave51

VintageChris said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the Russian watch and modding thing. I'm interested in buying a Vostok Amphibia 120512 but the case looks a too shiny for my tastes. Meranom's website says the case and bezel are stainless steel. Anyone know if it is possible to use a scotch brite pad or something to give the case and bezel and brushed look? I'm worried it might just be a chromed base metal or something that would look terrible if I tried to brush it back. If it's possible, any basic tips I should know before I try?


I did not invent this method, but it also works great. If you want to have a sort of circular brushing on the top of the case, cut a hole in a Scotchbrite pad that is around the size of the crystal. Tape off the crystal and cover the crown threads with tape. Press the case down on the pad with the crystal in the hole and turn. Keep turning and check periodically. The harder you press and the more you turn, the more matte the finish. Fewer turns and the brush lines are more apparent.

You can tape off the sides so the top is brushed and the sides are polished. Or, you can brush the sides, following the lines of the case.


----------



## JonS1967

Ike2 said:


> Update: Uncle Seiko says he thinks his rubber straps are too thick for the shallow lugs of this case. Anyone know if the WatchGecko tropic will fit the 110 case?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't able to find my 110 case but I'm certain I have one somewhere. I'll take another look tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Bezel

another beauty from my small collection:







A "Hulk" interpretation with a very interesting two-tone dial (blue and green)
Watch and Bezel: "Vostok-Watches24"
Strap: "sasstra" (eBay)


----------



## Ike2

JonS1967 said:


> I wasn't able to find my 110 case but I'm certain I have one somewhere. I'll take another look tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks but no need. I learned that the 22mm version is too long for my wrist. I ordered one from Cheapest NATO. Not as good but it should fit me. Will post the result here. Thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave51

Ike2 said:


> I ordered one from Cheapest NATO.


When you get the Tropic from Cheapest Nato, try this:

-Boil water
-Put strap in coffee mug with the outside facing the outside of the mug
-pour in boiling water, wait 5 minutes
-Fill a glass with cold water and some ice cubes
-Pour out boiling water, pour in ice water, wait 5 minutes
-Pour out water, put on nice, soft, curved strap

Revel in the fact that you saved a lot of money and supported a small business! 

I think I learned about this technique on the forum when someone posted a link to a video. Works Great.


----------



## Ike2

Dave51 said:


> When you get the Tropic from Cheapest Nato, try this:
> 
> -Boil water
> -Put strap in coffee mug with the outside facing the outside of the mug
> -pour in boiling water, wait 5 minutes
> -Fill a glass with cold water and some ice cubes
> -Pour out boiling water, pour in ice water, wait 5 minutes
> -Pour out water, put on nice, soft, curved strap
> 
> Revel in the fact that you saved a lot of money and supported a small business!
> 
> I think I learned about this technique on the forum when someone posted a link to a video. Works Great.


Thanks! I knew of the hot water trick but not the cold water and ice cubes step. Will try it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Just a bezel change.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave51

Dave51 said:


> When you get the Tropic from Cheapest Nato, try this:
> 
> -Boil water
> -Put strap in coffee mug with the outside facing the outside of the mug
> -pour in boiling water, wait 5 minutes
> -Fill a glass with cold water and some ice cubes
> -Pour out boiling water, pour in ice water, wait 5 minutes
> -Pour out water, put on nice, soft, curved strap
> 
> Revel in the fact that you saved a lot of money and supported a small business!
> 
> I think I learned about this technique on the forum when someone posted a link to a video. Works Great.


I should have added that it works great with the CNS waffle strap too. The waffle straps are thicker and stiffer. My waffle became a completely different strap after the treatment. I love it.


----------



## Earthjade

This is mine, I only have one. I like the contrast between blue and orange:


----------



## DocTone

VintageChris said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the Russian watch and modding thing. I'm interested in buying a Vostok Amphibia 120512 but the case looks a too shiny for my tastes. Meranom's website says the case and bezel are stainless steel. Anyone know if it is possible to use a scotch brite pad or something to give the case and bezel and brushed look? I'm worried it might just be a chromed base metal or something that would look terrible if I tried to brush it back. If it's possible, any basic tips I should know before I try?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Follow this


----------



## DocTone

SuffolkGerryW said:


> I'd like to think that any watch that I have (especially a modded one) will be passed onto my sons and then, in turn, to my grandchildren, (hopefully they'll still be working) which will put them into the 30 year area - just what people of that era will think of a mechanical watch is another matter.


Modding means personality. Why I should think about my personal taste is matching the taste of other ? ( kids or whoever) 
Even modded Vostok or expensive JLC or ..R...x ..What's the different ? 
Watches are luxury item's, nothing more , for personal satisfaction. 
If my kids want to wear my watches , mechanical , In 15 years ...or later ?
the technology is going another direction ..Cell phone , tablet... smart, connectivity, thats the future ..


----------



## Bandido

DocTone said:


> the technology is going another direction ..Cell phone , tablet... smart, connectivity, thats the future ..


I believe this is the reason why mechanical watches will remain in a luxury sector. Like theater versus cinema and tv, like paintig and sculpture versus 3d print and photo. Etc
Even more. Inside photography we can see a gradation analogue film and digital photo, fully digital, mirror, etc.

Almost nothing pass without a trace.


----------



## pjd

Has anyone used the hands offered by Raffles time on eBay? I think they are based in Singapore.

They've got some interesting variants. I was wondering about quality?


----------



## Dave51

I have used Rafflestime hands several times. They are excellent.


----------



## Mossback

Bandido said:


> I believe this is the reason why mechanical watches will remain in a luxury sector. Like theater versus cinema and tv, like paintig and sculpture versus 3d print and photo. Etc
> Even more. Inside photography we can see a gradation analogue film and digital photo, fully digital, mirror, etc.
> 
> Almost nothing pass without a trace.


None of my boys are interested in mechanical wrist watches. I agree for the most part they have become a luxury item. The Russian watches on the other hand are an affordable, collectable and fun tool.


----------



## Bandido

Mossback said:


> None of my boys are interested in mechanical wrist watches. I agree for the most part they have become a luxury item. The Russian watches on the other hand are an affordable, collectable and fun tool.


Who knows... Time is ticking, people changes, the factories becomes history, whole states becomes history... It depend how rare the item and how it appear to the individual at the right place and time.
Some throws out a yesterday bread because it is not soft enough, some collects every crumb he can find.


----------



## EPK

pjd said:


> Has anyone used the hands offered by Raffles time on eBay? I think they are based in Singapore.
> 
> They've got some interesting variants. I was wondering about quality?


They're excellent in my opinion.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mxm

Parkgate said:


> Strap change on the 170 'Aquadive' mod.
> 
> View attachment 15124599


Source of the bezel, please?

And thanks!


----------



## JonS1967

Ike2 said:


> Thanks! I knew of the hot water trick but not the cold water and ice cubes step. Will try it out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be careful. Dropping ice water in a hot mug could shatter the mug. Don't ask me how I know this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjd

Dave51 said:


> I have used Rafflestime hands several times. They are excellent.





EPK said:


> pjd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone used the hands offered by Raffles time on eBay? I think they are based in Singapore.
> 
> They've got some interesting variants. I was wondering about quality?
> 
> 
> 
> They're excellent in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's great!
Thanks very much. 
Did they fit without any further modification?


----------



## DocTone

pjd said:


> That's great!
> Thanks very much.
> Did they fit without any further modification?


Yes, fitting without adjustments


----------



## EPK

pjd said:


> That's great!
> Thanks very much.
> Did they fit without any further modification?


No adjustments needed

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

My last delivery arrived a couple of days ago, ordered in late February and that completes everything I've ordered in the last few months from Russia or the Ukraine.

So what did I finally receive in the post? A Cardi Vostok GP, the case is ruined but i wanted the dial. The only case I had available was a 100 case, which is quite chunky at 41.8mm , so I re-worked it, lost the angles off the sides and skimmed about 1.5mm off the case width. The reason being the minute track on the Cardi dial makes the dial appear smaller (its 27.8mm OD) so I had to lose some bulk off of the 100 case. As the dial still looked a bit lost, I painted the crystal tension ring black to match the dial and give the illusion of a larger dial. The original hands where toast, so on went a set of Favinov's (which I had pre-ordered for this build). So heres some pics.


----------



## EPK

Parkgate said:


> My last delivery arrived a couple of days ago, ordered in late February and that completes everything I've ordered in the last few months from Russia or the Ukraine.
> 
> So what did I finally receive in the post? A Cardi Vostok GP, the case is ruined but i wanted the dial. The only case I had available was a 100 case, which is quite chunky at 41.8mm , so I re-worked it, lost the angles off the sides and skimmed about 1.5mm off the case width. The reason being the minute track on the Cardi dial makes the dial appear smaller (its 27.8mm OD) so I had to lose some bulk off of the 100 case. As the dial still looked a bit lost, I painted the crystal tension ring black to match the dial and give the illusion of a larger dial. The original hands where toast, so on went a set of Favinov's (which I had pre-ordered for this build). So heres some pics.
> 
> View attachment 15145011
> 
> 
> View attachment 15145013
> 
> 
> View attachment 15145015
> 
> 
> View attachment 15145017
> 
> 
> View attachment 15145019
> 
> 
> View attachment 15145021
> 
> 
> View attachment 15145023
> 
> 
> View attachment 15145025
> 
> 
> View attachment 15145027


Excuse my ignorance but what did you do with the RainX?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

I drank it 

Only kidding see page 458 and compare the plexi clarity from my top pictures of the 'Batman' to the pictures furthur down after RainX.


----------



## marctibu

Case 420, old dial, Vostok Amphiba 150367 hands, Meranom insert and bracelet with endlinks

IMG_20200420_130002-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## Dave51

pjd said:


> That's great!
> Thanks very much.
> Did they fit without any further modification?


I agree with the others. No modifications whatsoever. Seems to be a nice guy too, based on conversations via Ebay.


----------



## NOTSHARP

[QUOTE

View attachment 15145027
[/QUOTE]

Most excellent. Mr. Parkgate.:-!

I have knocked the corners off a couple of 100 cases, and I think that it works well.

Steve.


----------



## marctibu

Have a nice Weekend.

Vostok Amphibia Sail Boat Mod

Bezel insert and crown from Meranom
Plongeur Hands from Raffles-time
Crystal back with bigger ring from OSC
Rubber strap from Cousinsuk

IMG_20200418_130132-01 by Marcos, en Flickr

IMG_20200418_132224-01 by Marcos, en Flickr

IMG_20200418_132241-01 by Marcos, en Flickr

IMG_20200418_193329-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## Parkgate




----------



## FWilkens

Parkgate said:


> View attachment 15147933
> 
> 
> View attachment 15147935


May I ask what case that is? I don't recognise it.


----------



## Bandido

Looks like 710 with grinded edges.
This is a very nice job.


----------



## Ike2

Hi all. I just discovered this cool Relojes Especiales forum watch, long sold out. Anyone here try to create this one (or close approximation) via a mod? Looks like the Bezel insert is available from Meranom. I haven't scoured the available dials yet to see if there is anything close. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

Ike2 said:


> Hi all. I just discovered this cool Relojes Especiales forum watch, long sold out. Anyone here try to create this one (or close approximation) via a mod? Looks like the Bezel insert is available from Meranom. I haven't scoured the available dials yet to see if there is anything close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take a look at this mod.
It is so called "Sailboat Baikal"


----------



## Ike2

Bandido said:


> Take a look at this mod.
> It is so called "Sailboat Baikal"


Very nice! Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

FWilkens said:


> May I ask what case that is? I don't recognise it.


As Bandido said, its a modified 710 case, and the plain bezel is from a 170 modified to fit the 710 case.


----------



## FWilkens

Parkgate said:


> As Bandido said, its a modified 710 case, and the plain bezel is from a 170 modified to fit the 710 case.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Parkgate

I was browsing the interweb last night (after copious amounts of wine, as you do) and came across these dials on https://vostokmod.com/shop/ ...so if anyone is after a different sandwich dial for an Amphibia mod project these could be for you. I quite like this one:


----------



## marctibu

Mine 078/200 unit

IMG_20190612_205534-01 by Marcos, en Flickr

IMG_20190107_152459-01 by Marcos, en Flickr



Ike2 said:


> Hi all. I just discovered this cool Relojes Especiales forum watch, long sold out. Anyone here try to create this one (or close approximation) via a mod? Looks like the Bezel insert is available from Meranom. I haven't scoured the available dials yet to see if there is anything close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

marctibu said:


> Mine 078/200 unit
> 
> IMG_20190612_205534-01 by Marcos, en Flickr
> 
> IMG_20190107_152459-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


Gorgeous photos. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu

Ike2 said:


> Gorgeous photos. Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FWilkens

Vostok Amphibia 170548 with Dagaz insert and sailcloth strap from Brady Straps.


----------



## Chascomm

:think: It looks like this thread has grown to the point where it is becoming unstable on some browsers. Must be all those photos. And that means that we will need to wrap this one up.

So...

If you were just about to post a photo of your latest creation to this thread, you might be the lucky person who gets to open the next Vostok Mods thread. :-!

(don't forget to include a link back to this one)

'bye for now.


----------

